#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-28
<drj_cro> jutro
<tparcina> Koju Live CD distribuciju koristite za multicast HDD image deployment koristite?
<Neuromanc> jutro
<DominiCanes> jutro
<DominiCanes> kaj postoji mjesto u ZG , kao kafic i to koji je namjenjen samo za tech frikove
<Neuromanc> pa ne znam samo za tech frikove
<Neuromanc> ali je bilo par mjesta gdje se takva ekipa okupljala s obicnim plebsom
<Neuromanc> ili odi u bilo koji kafic u okolici fera
<Neuromanc> tj ima, u tangenti su ti samo frikovi
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> okidoki
<SasaGloc> dobar dan dobri ljudi
<DominiCanes> jesmo dobri?
<DominiCanes> ko to tebi laze
<SasaGloc> :)
<SasaGloc> ma svi redom.. pocevsi od spikera na radiju jutros
<DominiCanes> koji radio
<SasaGloc> maestral :)
<SasaGloc> pula
<DominiCanes> more?
<DominiCanes> damn
<DominiCanes> kaj se radi dole
<Neuromanc> joj hocu ja na more
<DominiCanes> ja isto
<Neuromanc> pa nek mi lazu spikeri
<Neuromanc> ko da ih slusam
<budz0r> DominiCanes: uvijek mozes navratit u Preradovicevu u HackLab
<budz0r> DominiCanes: tamo ces gotovo uvijek naletit na tech frikove
<SasaGloc> ma nista se nije propustilo... neko tmurno vjetrovito jutro
<SasaGloc> nije tu bas tak super...  :)  
<SasaGloc> bar ne danas
<DominiCanes> budz0r: je al ce me cudno gledat, starac koji je jos i n00b
<budz0r> DominiCanes: u krivu si, ima tamo jos staraca n00b-ova :)
<DominiCanes> lol
<dodobas> ovaj ubuntu enterprise cloud... jel probao tko?
<DominiCanes> ne
<DominiCanes> budem danas
<DominiCanes> bas sam razmisljal
<DominiCanes> al nema vremena
<SasaGloc> hoces neku recenziju napisat (hehehehe)  za nas pocetnike :)
<DominiCanes> budz0r: hvala na infu, bum isel pa cu se pravit da sam turist
<ivoks> vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVxfY4BeYFs
<ivoks> i ovu sliku:
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images///600xX/Feb2011//60422914.jpg
<ivoks> oni su 'prosvjedovali' :)
<ivoks> pa tko bi tim imbecilima dao posao?
<ivoks> (youtube film @1:00)
<obruT> njima bi kazna bila da dobiju posao
<obruT> ja bi im dao posao, da tucaju kamen i kopaju kanale
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> drzavnim sluzbenicima treba zabraniti telefone
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP-YC3MasFw
<ivoks> ovdje su ta dvojica cijelo vrijeme u prvim redovima
<ivoks> da, ona dvojica koji nemaju ni za sendvic
<ivoks> netko im je poklonio par litara piva
<SilverSpace> strasna optuzba http://is.gd/BH31lm
<SilverSpace> nije ni cudo kaj je tak brzo izletio iz Mc....
<SilverSpace> Schumacher: Nisam prestar, isti sam kao prije 15 godina
<SilverSpace> ne ja sam :)
<SilverSpace> kaj mi idu na kurac ovi kaj za ove huligane kazu da su oni branili hrvatsku moz sii mislit sa 15 ili 20 godina koliko sad imaju
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> drj_cro, evo sve nastimao,sve pase, mir tisina i 10-15°C niza temperatura :D
<drj_cro> hbogner: aj super :)
<hbogner> hvala :D
<hbogner> i dugujem ti za ovo :D
<SilverSpace> 10-15°C ?? koji to proc
<hbogner> SilverSpace, 10-15 stupnjeva niza temperatura
<hbogner> u odnosu na stari kuler
<hbogner> montirao zalmana
<SilverSpace> aha
<hbogner> trebalo bi mi malo bolje hladjenje za tu temperaturu :D
<obruT> jelly: vidim da si na #linux.hr spominjao #d ... jesi se sta pozabavio s doticnim jezikom ?
<jelly> obruT: kratica za #debian
<obruT> aha, ok :)
<ivoks> mili moji
<ivoks> treba ukinuti carnet
<ivoks> i sve vezano uz informatiku u drzavi
<ivoks> onda sve te ljude zaposliti u drzavnim institucijama
<ivoks> pa da vide koliko ih ljudi ne razumiju :)
<ivoks> sve treba privatizirati
<ivoks> sve
<hbogner> kaj bi ivoks ?
<ivoks> lud sam
<ivoks> ludim na ljude koji ne razumiju rijec koordinator
<obruT> sto je to koordinator ? :)
<ivoks> hah... nokia dionice na all time low
<obruT> nek crkne nokia, s vragovima se druze :P
<ivoks> This document was successfully checked as HTML5!
<ivoks> hm... dellov emc mi exporta LUNZ
<ivoks> zasto mi to radi, djubre jedno
<ivoks> ajde da nema exporta nista drugo, ali exporta
<ivoks> i onda mi nabije jos 4 patha do LUNZ
<ivoks> gutam rijeci
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> evo, opet zove
<ivoks> sigurno da pita kojom stranom ulice treba voziti
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzkK-s8ykWE
<ivoks> mislim da je ovo nesto najbizarnije sto sam vidio:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ammFvhj_zP8
<ivoks> ok, prevario sam se
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5l9gm4ymLw
<ivoks> vrhunac :)
<budz0r> lolchina
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRerwXWTRjM
<ivoks> isssssssssssss
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyGytj1Tirc
<ivoks> pa za koje novce to ekipa radi? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da mi je samo znati kaj ti trazis na youtube da pronades takve stavri :))
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfPM77TsGaA&feature=relmfu
<hbogner> ma di ste samo iskopali te japance
<ivoks> http://arhiva.gorila.hr/go/tuzna-prica-u-slikama-patka-ostala-bez-svojih-pacica_gorila_hr
<ivoks> masala...
<jelly> hmha, nisam znao za http://www.startssl.com/?app=1
<ivoks> meni to smrdi
<ivoks> mozda certifikat nije potpisan? :)
<jelly> je, navodno sve radi sa friskim browserima
<ivoks> da, postoji startcom u firefoxu
<jelly> ak radi tam i IE7-8 i eventualno Chrome, pokrio si valjda 99%
<ivoks> kaze da radi i u netscapeu :)
<ivoks> a mislim... ja sam kupio certifikat za par dolara
<ivoks> danas sam vidio jato labudova
<ivoks> nikad prije to nisam vidio
<ivoks> ono, kak lete :)
<jelly> netsc... kaj?
<ivoks> sindikati se, naravno, ne slazu :)
<jelly> sa chim?
<jelly> labudovima?
<ivoks> sa time da im se da otkaz ako ne rade dobro
<ivoks> zaposlenicima
<ivoks> ma... komplicirano
<jelly> sindikate koji se brinu samo za zaposlene u drzavnim sluzbama bi porazbucao sam tak
<jelly> nek dodje raditi privatniku isti posao sa istom efikasnoscu pa da vidimo
<ivoks> pa nece se brinuti za one koji nisu u sindikatu :)
<ivoks> ja kad god vidim ovu zenu:
<ivoks> http://www.advance.hr/bizadvance/image_dump/sindikat-zdravstva-trazi-smjenu-ravnatelja-zavoda_112406.jpg
<ivoks> padne mi mrak na oci
<ivoks> uvijek je protiv necega, uvijek
<ivoks> a kosa je uvijek frisko ofarbana :)
<jelly> pa nece valjda sijeda tam sjedit
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> idem dod ducana
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Motorola-Atrix-4G-review/?kc=rss
<drac0> vecer kanalisti
<drac0> ivoks, recru tek dolazi roba, msan ima 800 mhz, jel bi to radilo?
<drac0> ivoks, bude na stanju krajem tjedna, ako se ne snadjes negdje vani :) javim ti
<ivoks> drac0: ma ne trebas se brintui
<jelly-home> jos malo pa ce mobiteli imati brzi cpu nego sto ja imam makinu na stolu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hebate tebe nadem i u istri
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa imaju 1ghz procesore
<ivoks> to je vec brze od nekih mojih servera :)
<jelly-home> dobro sad kaj ti imas makine iz 2001 u produkciji to je druga prica
<ivoks> ubuntu-hr se do nedavno vrtio na 933mhz :)
<jelly-home> Xeon, P3 era?
<dodobas> ja imam jedan veseli compaq p3 katmai 600mhz :D
<ivoks> p3
<jelly-home> pocetkom godine sam zamijenio nestabilni Dell PE1800 od CARNeta sa dual Athlon MP makinjom iz valjda 2002
<jelly-home> leti ki zmaj, treba mu 30 sekundi da spamassassina jedan mail <g>
<jelly-home> razmisljao sam staviti netbook i usb disk :-)
<drac0> bolje mini-itx i 2.5 disk
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Motorola-Atrix-4G-review/?kc=rss
<drac0> SilverSpace, vidio, pila i po :)
<drac0> iako mi je bezveze ova laptop shema, al ajd dobro
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> LN
<jelly-home> aku oć
<ivoks> 30 razloga zašto je brak mrak!
<ivoks> 1. Pored vas je osoba s kojom planirate ostarjeti.
<ivoks> (scary)
<ivoks> 2. Seks je s godinama sve bolji.
<ivoks> (s bilo kime)
<ivoks> 3. Vaš najbolji prijatelj uvijek je pored vas.
<ivoks> (ceka priliku da vam uzme zenu)
<ivoks> 7. Oženjeni muškarci više zarađuju. 
<ivoks> e, vidis vidis...
<jelly-home> pfft bwahahaha
<jelly-home> ivoks: zato Å¡to _moraju_ 
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> kad si sam lako je odjebati los posao i trazit bolji, ili frilensat, aj da te vidim tako s kreditom i klincima
<ivoks> da, slazem se
<ivoks> to i ja govorim
<ivoks> ne bi nikad otvorio svoju firmu i planirao gubitke 3-4 godine, a da jos imam djecu i kredit
<ivoks> tja, moram do ureda
<MmikeMRMA> djeca, kredit :)
<dodobas> e MmikeMRMA, jesi slozio sto?
<MmikeMRMA> pa nisam stigo jos :(
<MmikeMRMA> pedale su mi pod nogama :)
<dodobas> :/
<hbogner> SilverSpace, svuda mene ima :D
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> kaze forspan na rtlu
<ivoks> 'Ono sto smo svi s nestrpljenjem ocekivali. Posljednja epizoda 1001 noci'
<jelly-home> hehe
<jelly-home> "fala k.*cu"
<MmikeMRMA> ALALAALALble
<dodobas> bujrum 
<ivoks> dodje lik na vrata
<ivoks> kapa, dinamo sal oko usta i nosa
<ivoks> samo mu se oci vide
<ivoks> i kaze 'maskare'
<ivoks> kaj ja licim na nekog ko radi krafne?
<drac0> odoh
<drac0> ajte noc
<ivoks> sjecate se ove glumice iz baywatch?
<ivoks> http://imstars.aufeminin.com/stars/fan/yasmine-bleeth/yasmine-bleeth-20040815-6928.jpg
<MmikeMRMA> ne :)
<MmikeMRMA> al' nisam bas gledao baywatch
<ivoks> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_5f4dwu5pTeY/SeToGyyFadI/AAAAAAAABjA/rMYWkmS55Zg/s400/bleethy.jpg
<ivoks> eto je danas:)
<ivoks> sta kokain napravi
<Mmike> Ivoks iskusnjara ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-01
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> torvaldsi naljutili Warrena Beattya
<ivoks> dosli na oscar-tulum i pitali ljude tko su :)
<ivoks> warrena su dva put pitali tko je on :)
<jelly-home> brezobrazluk
<jelly-home> ivoks: kakav kokain, to je sam razlika izmedju sminke za snimanje i face kad se ujutro probudi
<Mmike> Meugentraub!
<Mmike> umro ubuntu.com?
<Mmike> security.ubuntu.com/archive.canonical.com mi ne radi
<obruT> do prije 20-tak minuta je radio
<obruT> tek sad skuzih da sam sabskrajban na gmane.comp.gis.openstreetmap.region.hr
<dodobas> obruT: i kako se zbog toga osjecas :D
<obruT> lose :)
<dodobas> awww... odi onda ugasi koji tikom serverčić... :)
<obruT> :)
<ivoks> Need to get 169 MB of archives.
<ivoks> Lov na falsifikatore u ZG holdingu: 17 godina šefovao s lažnom diplomom!
<DominiCanes> ivoks: to ti o sebi 
<DominiCanes> ima tko metasploit na ubuntu
<DominiCanes> koji sam ja kreten
<ptlo> jebo cups i ko ga je smisli
<ptlo> oo
<dodobas> ptlo: ja bas odusevljen kako sam lijepo slozio da radi :/
<ptlo> good for you
<ptlo> jebo cups
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ptlo, jeps, sad to ivoksu reci :)
<dodobas> ptlo: kako si zadovoljan sa SSDom?
<ptlo> jebo cups!
<ptlo> zadovoljan sam sa ssdom
<dodobas> potrosnja baterije?
<ptlo> ista
<ptlo> baterija mi pola sata traje
<SilverSpace> pohana pilecha prsa i posni sir za ruchak
<obruT> odresci od kelja i pire krumpir :P
<ptlo> zanimljivo, printer mi se ruši (reboota) na određenom dokumentu ... bilo da ga printam iz openofficea ili pdf-a ...
<ptlo> bit che da ga postscript level zeza
<SilverSpace> obruT: mrzim kelj a i mislim da ga mi ne smijemo kao i spinat :)
<obruT> smijemo smijemo :)
<obruT> nema izvlacenja :)
<obruT> ne smijemo cvjetacu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pori luk mi je 100x bolji od kelja
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> crtam sume po zagorju OSM i sad mi je jasno zasto ni jedna vojska to nije mogla osvojiti na tisuce sumaraka i brdasca to ne mozes osvojiti da imas i rusku silu 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: i... kakve to ima veze s Ubuntu ? :S
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> kaj fali cupsu? :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: krivi kanal :P
<Mmike> cvjetaca = karfiol?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<dodobas> uuuu ja obozavam to sve... i slicno tome :D
<Mmike> to mi je zakon, al' samo sirovo
<Mmike> cim se skuha ili nesto, katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> ja najviše volim pohanu cvjetacu :D
<ivoks> cups rulez
<obruT> neko voli cvjetacu, neko kelj, ivoks voli cups
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima tajna kako se karfiol kuha
<SilverSpace> pohana je najbolja
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> ne volem :)
<SilverSpace> zbog mirisa?
<ivoks> mrzim vlasnicki software
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, jednostavno mi nije fino. Mekano, kenjavo, blje :) Sirovo - super. 
<Mmike> Slicno k'o korabica.
<Mmike> Sirova korabica je mrak nad mrakovima.
<ivoks> Tofko Dedić Toti, predsjednik Saveza Roma, podići će tužbu protiv organizatora prosvjeda u Zagrebu Ivana Pernara jer su, kako kaže, njegovi prosvjednici uzvikivali 'Cigani, Cigani!' i tako uvrijedili sve Rome u Zagrebu.
<ivoks> vidis, imam doma karfiol
<ivoks> to cu si skuhati danas
<ivoks> to il brokulu
 * ivoks je skinuo 5kg u 14 dana
<ivoks> jos 10 do kraja mjeseca i na konju sam
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> pa daj sirovo to jedi
<Mmike> em je zdravije em je ukusnije :)
<obruT> ivoks: nije ti to bas zdravo tako
 * obruT skinuo 4 u tri tjedna
<obruT> i to samo salo, misici netaknuti :)
<obruT> odnosno, nisu smanjeni, nego malcice i pojacani :)
<ivoks> obruT: a gle... vjezbam, jedem tek nesto manje nego inace i funkcionira
 * Mmike ima 105 kila zadnjih par godina
<Mmike> jeo ne jeo
<Mmike> inace, ak osh skinut kile, promijeni prehranu
<ivoks> to sam i napravio
<Mmike> vjezba ne pomaze toliko
<Mmike> (daleko od toga da je vjezba nepotrebna!)
<ivoks> prestao sam jesti junk i poceo se pravilnije hraniti
<ivoks> pomaze vjezba, pomaze
<Mmike> ja sam skunuo 40 kila u 9 mjeseci samo promjenom prehrane
<Mmike> vjezba = nula
<ivoks> samo ispravna vjezba, kardio trenining, ne dizanje utega
<ivoks> dizanje utega ce samo povecati masu :)
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> ja nisam niti to radio
<Mmike> sjedio i dalje 10 sati dnevno za kompom
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> al' sam izbacio sva sranja
<Mmike> doduse, da nisam imao problema sa zuci nebih to napravio :)
<Mmike> al' onaj koji odrola 30 krugova na jarunu nakon sto je preplivao isti dva puta, a onda nakon toga jos malo u teretani teretanizira pa nakon toga ode na sljeme biciklom 15 puta pa se onda nakon toga ubije hranom u Remetincu, eh... nece smrsaviti niti malo :)
<ivoks> pa naravno da nece
<ivoks> treba uravnoteziti jedno i drugo
<ivoks> kada srce radi 100%, onda ne sagorijevas salo, vec misice
<ivoks> jer se misici lakse tope
<ivoks> treba raditi ~1h na ~70-80% rada srca
<ivoks> tada se pali mast :)
<Mmike> Treba prestati jesti sranja :) 
<Mmike> Bez toga nema 'paljenja masti' :)
<Mmike> Aerobni trening je kul, naravno, al' radi drugih stvari. 
<Mmike> Meni rolanje pomaze za kicmu i za koljena pun kufer.
<ivoks> http://www.shapefit.com/cardio-exercises.html
<Mmike> ivoks,  don't trust everything you find on the net
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> ovo je samo jedan link
<ivoks> koji sam sad otvorio
<obruT> nema boljeg od sjest na specku i odvozit 170 km "relativno laganim" tempom, ode 4000 kcal samo tako :)
<SilverSpace> koliko je normalno otkucaj srca
<dodobas> ovisi... kazu 60-70
<dodobas> ja sam mjerio i 35 ujutro :D
<SilverSpace> ma daj meni nikad ispod 90
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ovisi od osobe do osobe
<obruT> ovisi da, sportasi imaju relativno nisko, 50-tak, ekipa s problemima oko 80-90
<dodobas> a maksimim... eh... probio i 200
<ivoks> dok sam trenirao vaterpolo imao sam 50ak
<dodobas> na 180 su bili neki burnovi...
<obruT> super je kad odes u brda, mirujes, a ono tuce na 100-110 :)
<ivoks> ja na kardio trenutnigu nastojim odrzati izmedju 120 i 130
<dodobas> da bar...
<ivoks> trenutnigu? :)
<ivoks> treningu
<jelly> burningu rubberu
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> idem si to izmjerit :)
<Mmike> 87
 * Mmike je s problemima
 * obruT 64
<ivoks> kak da to izmjerim
<Mmike> :)
 * Mmike gleda u cudu
<ivoks> moram raditi:)
<Mmike> ivoks, imas za HTC aplikaciju
<Mmike> zove se 'clock'
<Mmike> tamo imas stopericu koja broji unazad
<Mmike> kazes '1 minuta'
<obruT> pokreni xdaliclock i pipaj zilu kucavicu :)
<Mmike> stavis prst (ili dva) na zilu kucavicu
<ivoks> imas i aplikaciju koja ti mjeri otkucaje
<ivoks> putem kamere
<Mmike> kad kazes 'start' na aplikaciji pocni brojati otkucaje srca (ne gledaj mobitel)
<Mmike> kad ovaj pocne pistati (mobitel) znaci da je istekla minuta
<Mmike> iznesi na kanal koliko si nabrojao
<Mmike> kapis? :)
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> bas cu probati
<ivoks> instant heart rate
<ivoks> 46
<obruT> nekak mi je to malo :)
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> krvio sam napisao :)
<ivoks> 64
<SilverSpace> hebate sve sportisti
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> 62
<SilverSpace> meni na orbitreku kad radim 150-160
<ivoks> tebe ce infarkt strefit
<ivoks> jao... moram ici
<ivoks> ajde, pozdrav
<Mmike> ajde bok :)
<Mmike> PHP Warning:  Unknown: Your script possibly relies on a session side-effect which existed until PHP 4.2.3. Please be advised that the session extension does not consider global variables as a source of data, unless register_globals is enabled. You can disable this functionality and this warning by setting session.bug_compat_42 or session.bug_compat_warn to off, respectively in Unknown on line 0
<Mmike> I kak' da ja sad nadjem koja je to skripta?
<Mmike> Zašto ne bi "kišilo" negdje sredinom utrke oko 20 minuta? Ili u zadnjih deset krugova? Možda s upozorenjem vozačima dvije minute ranije. Neizvjesnost bi bila zajamčena, a uvjeti bi bili isti za sve
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Eklston
<SilverSpace> odoh gledat hokej
<jelly-home> Mmike: ocito je to skripta Unknown, redak 0 
<Mmike> ;)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kaj vipnet ne podrzava SSL ili neki kufer za citanje maila na @vip.hr ?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa sto ce ti to... :D
<Mmike> bas sam paranoican :)
<dodobas> ozna sve dozna :D
<jelly-home> Mmike: webmail bi im trebao imati https
<Mmike> necu webmail
<Mmike> hocu IMAP
<jelly-home> sad bi ti svasta
<Mmike> ili pop3
<Mmike> al' da je kriptovano
<rsedak> Mmike: pa kriptuj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eh
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi kaj crtao po kvartu?
<Mmike> crtao ama bas nista jos :/
<hbogner> :(
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-02
<ivoks> ovo je bilo fino!
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, na sto tocno misils? :)
<ivoks> karfiol
<ivoks> pojeo sam cijeli jedan karfiol za rucak :)
<ivoks> voda, malo soli, plin, vatra, malo vrhnja i papra i mmmmmmmmmmmm
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> jesi probao sirovi?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> probaj
<Mmike> odusevit ces se
<ivoks> zasto? zato smo izmislili vatru
<Mmike> zato sto je ukusnije? :)
<Mmike> da ne govorim zdravije
<Mmike> Daklem, porezna tvrdi da nisam placao akontacije poreza na dobit
<Mmike> i da sam im duzan oko 7k kuna
<Mmike> i donio sam im printscreen internet bankarstva, medjutim, to ne pali
<Mmike> i sad moram traziti banku da se ocituje oko toga, a to me kosta 500 kuna :)
<Mmike> go figure :)
<ivoks> pa to sam ja morao prosle godine
<ivoks> meni su rekli da sam imao vise prometa nego sto to izvod banke kaze
<ivoks> da bi se na kraju ispostavilo kako su mi dva puta u poreznoj racunali istu uplatu :)
<ivoks> ni izvod iz banke nije pomogao
<ivoks> morao sam sjesti sa zenom i crtati joj sve
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim
<Mmike> ja sam uplatio sveskup oko 8k kuna poreza na dobit, kroz akontacije
<Mmike> porezna tvrdi da je zaduzenje oko 5k
<Mmike> a da sam uplatio oko 1200 kuna
<Mmike> plus dug od prosle godine, pa je to cca 7k
<ivoks> mozda si uplatio na krivi pozivni broj
<ivoks> to se meni desilo
<ivoks> naime, imaju dva razlicita pozivna broja za akontakcije i zavrsni obracun
<Mmike> pa sve uplate mi idu na isto
<Mmike> znaci, ako sam sjebo, sjebo sam sve
<Mmike> odakle onda onih 1200 kuna koje sam kao uplatio?
<Mmike> nist mi to nije jasno ;/
<ivoks> mozda od prije
<ivoks> ja sam nedavno skuzio da cijelo vrijeme uplacujem 2 mjeseca unaprijed :)
<ivoks> mozda si prosle godine preplatio na krivi pozivni broj :)
<ivoks> sjebano je to sve sa svim tim razlicitim pozivnim brojevima
<ivoks> men eto zivcira
<Mmike> pa, ima smila
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> jos ajde, porezna to ima relativno ok
<Mmike> ili tele2, jebeno su to imali - poziv na broj = id klijenta, odnosno mene
<Mmike> i onda sve uplate idu preko toga
<Mmike> a ne vipnet
<Mmike> stalno im se mijenja taj broj
<Mmike> cemu!?
<ivoks> ne kuzim ni ja
<Mmike> srecom je zena u poreznoj skroz razumna, zove me 'micek' :)
<Mmike> eto jos jedne stvari koju MySQL ima a PG nema (bar ne elegantno)
<Mmike> INSERT INTO baza1.tabica SELECT * FROM baza2.tablica ...
<ivoks> jel se ti to divis mysqlu? :)
<Mmike> :) ne :)
<Mmike> al' eto, ovo je skroz zgodno :)
<ptlo> Mmike, imam mysql pitanje za tebe :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sto postgres neki ne uleti :)
<Mmike> hajde
<Mmike> pitaj :)
<ptlo> Mmike, insertam 200000 rowova u tablicu; to radim u transakciji ne saom zato sto je to dobro inace, nego i zato sto zelim da mi svih 200000 budu vidljivi odjednom (iz raznih razloga zapravo radim delete svih, insert svih, jer mi je to lakse od ispitaj i updateaj jednog po jednog)
<Mmike> Aha! Znam di je (dio) zajeba s poreznom! Knjigovodja me uvjerio prosle godine da ne moram placati razliku, da cu to isplatiti kroz akontacije :) Opet, to je svega 1000 kuna...
<ptlo> e sad, myisam ima table level locking, sto znaci da mi readovi nece prolaziti sve dok se ovi rowovi ne insertaju
<ptlo> sto mi je tlaka
<ptlo> ja bi da readovi prolaze uredno (sa starim podacima) sve do commita
<Mmike> myisam - no can do
<Mmike> za innodb nisam siguran, al' mislim da innodb nije mvcc do verzije 5.5 (al' ovo sad lupam napamet)
<ptlo> e sad, mysql/myisam podrzava "concurrent insertove" u smislu da ako tablica nema rupu u sebi (tak pise u docs :), da ti concurrent insertovi funckioniraju
<Mmike> btw, brisanje 200k redova i onda vracanje nazad je, onak, dosta skupa operacija, siguran si da ne mozes to nekako mudrije napraviti?
<ptlo> nije moja baza ,myisam je u pitanju
<ptlo> brisanje 200k redova u mysqlu je trenutacno
<ptlo> try it :)
<ptlo> mysql interno napravi drop
<Mmike> da, na myisam tablici
<ptlo> pricam o myisamu
<ptlo> ne o innodbu, oracleu ili googleu
<ptlo> enivejz, druga opcija je provjeravanje svih tih 200k jel treba koji updateat
<ptlo> sto mi u praksi ztnaci select polja iz svih 200k redova
<ptlo> i nakon toga update nekog manjeg broja
<ptlo> nisam nit sam pametan sto napravit
<Mmike> hm, sad ja malo sirim pricu, al'... koji je uvijet selecta?
<Mmike> tj, uvijet provjere?
<ptlo> zasad jos nema uvjeta provjere, ali ako ga stavim, bit ce na uniqe keyani sha1sum podataka
<ptlo> jer nemam niti jednog drugog podatka (verzioniranje, itd) po kojem mogu provjeravati
<Mmike> hoce, ako radis jedan po jedan
<Mmike> al' sto je zajednicko tim podacima koje updateiras?
<ptlo> to da su drugaciji od podataka koji su vec u bazi
<ptlo> a nemam vrijeme promjene
<ptlo> nemam flag promjene
<ptlo> nemam verziju podataka
<ptlo> jedino sto imam je neki xml blob
<ptlo> kojeg importam u bazu
<ptlo> idealno bi bilo otkriti koji su promjenjeni
<ptlo> ali to mogu samo izravnom usporedbom svih polja
<ptlo> odnosno mogu napraviti hash digest pa usporediti samo to
<ptlo> sto je malo brze jel :)
<Mmike> da, al' opet ces updateirati redak po redak, sto zelimo izjbecio
<ptlo> necu updateati sve
<ptlo> recimo da selektam svih 200k
<ptlo> i vidim da ih moram 1k updateati
<Mmike> po cemu vidis da ih 1k moras updateirati?
<ptlo> onda mi je to jedan select svega
<Mmike> ok, probajmo ovako
<Mmike> banalan primjer, al' mozda me polovis
<ptlo> po tome sto napravim sha1sum svih i usporedjujem koji mi je razlicit iz baze
<ptlo> moram svih 200k xmlova parsati, taj dio je neizbjezan
<ptlo> ali dok to radim baza normalno radi, pa mi to nije problem
<Mmike> a xmlovi su ti u bazi?
<ptlo> ono sto mi je problem je dok ja pricam s bazom da ostatak svijeta mora biti s njom
<ptlo> ne, xmlovi su na disku
<ptlo> ono, import iz xmlova u bazu
<ptlo> nije neka filozofija :)
<Mmike> propustam neki dio :)
<ptlo> imam 200k xml fajlova
<Mmike> mosh dat neki konkretnan primjer, smanjeni scope jednostavnosti radi?
<ptlo> imam praznu bazu
<ptlo> imam svoj program koji proparsa svih 200k, i za svaki inserta jedan row u bazu
<ptlo> so far so good
<ptlo> drugi dan - neki od ovih fajlova su promjenjeni, ali ne znam koji (i ne mogu gledati vrijeme update, niti jet o zapisano u samom xmlu nazalost)
<ptlo> dakle, opet moram proc kroz svih 200k xmlova
<ptlo> i novopromjenjene staviti u bazzu
<ptlo> + one kojih vise nema u xml formatu maknuti iz baze
<ptlo> (ovog za micanje sam se sad tek sjetio da je isto req, ali to je faza 2...zasad gledam update dio)
<ptlo> dakle imam 2 izbora
<ptlo> prvo je brute force, obrisi sve, stavi sve nove, napravi to u transakciji tako da lijepo sve bude atomicno - problem s tim je ovaj concurrency r/w kod myisama
<ptlo> druga opcija je idi redak po redak (tj xml fajl po xml fajl), usporedi sa podacima istog tog retka u bazi (imam unique id integer key po kojima znam koji je koji), i ako treba updateati, updateaj
<ptlo> problem s tim je da nemam pametan nacin za usporedbu sto se promjenilo u fajlu osim da usporedjujem sadrzaj svih polja
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> spominjao si hashiranje
<ptlo> pa to je mala optimizacija
<Mmike> pa i nije bas mala
<ptlo> pa jebote znam taj dio
<ptlo> ne pitam te to :)
<Mmike> pa to je way to go
<ptlo> ugl ako koristim hashiranje
<ptlo> onda moram selectati 200k hasheva iz baze
<Mmike> ovo prvo je pita zbog toga sto si rekao (mysam sranja)
<Mmike> ovo drugo je isto pita (200k updateova)
<Mmike> preformanse prvog i drugog su vrlo slicne, otkrit ces, prvo je nesto brze al' ima taj ruzan lock
<Mmike> ne moras
<Mmike> znaci
<ptlo> kak ne moram :)
<Mmike> imas XML dokument
<Mmike> napravis hash
<Mmike> uguras XML dokument u bazu
<Mmike> uguras hash
<Mmike> ok?
<ptlo> da, ofkors
<Mmike> sutradan se XML dokument promjeni
<Mmike> promjeni se i hash
<Mmike> nadjes samo one kojima se promijenio hash
<ptlo> kako?
<Mmike> hm, da, morat ces hasheve od svih dokumenata gurati u bazu svaki dan
<Mmike> al', dal' moze ovako:
<ptlo> kak bi ti to napravio bez da na ovaj ili onaj nacin moras izvuci svih 200k hasheva iz baze, ili, sto je jos debilnije, 200k selectova po 1 doc
<Mmike> napravis hasheve za 200k dokumenata koje imas na fsu
<ptlo> samo mi nemoj reci da napravim jedan sql select sa 200k uvjeta u where clauseu
<Mmike> gurnes ih u mysql (u tmp tablicu)
<Mmike> kazes mysqlu 'daj mi one kojima se hash promijenio)
<ptlo> hm
<Mmike> SELECT id FROM tmp JOIN orig ON tmp.id = orig.id WHERE tmp.hash != orig.hash
<Mmike> i dobijes IDjeve promijenjenih
<Mmike> i onda samo njih updateiras
<ptlo> mislis da bi guranje 200k hasheva u tmp tablicu pa to selektanje bilo brze od selecta samo 200k ?
<Mmike> napravis, dakako, i provjeru za one kojihi mas u mysqlu a nemas ih na disku i obrnuto
<ptlo> svejedno 200k hasheva ide preko zice
<ptlo> + za tu usporedbu zelim imati primary keyeve, sto je insert 200k rowova sa primary keyevima
<Mmike> primary key je jedan jedini, i to je ID dokumenta
<ptlo> pa 200k dokumenata po jedan primary key u temp tabilici
<Mmike> na hasneve ces vjerojatno postaviti indexe, iako, mala korist od toga jer moras svaki pregledati
<drj_cro> pa brze bi mu bilo da provjerava 1po1 dal je gore i ako je da updejta ako je promjenjen i ako nije da inserta novi
<ptlo> drj_cro, nikako :)
<Mmike> pa nebi :)
<Mmike> overhead selectanja 1/po/1 je velik :)
<Mmike> znatan, rekao bih :)
<Mmike> a insertanje 200k redaka u tmp tablicu ide solidno brzo
<ptlo> + 200k updateova imi jednako loka bazu kao 200k selectova
<ptlo> err insertanja
<Mmike> ptlo, upravo tako, ako radis unutar jedne transakcije
<Mmike> al'
<ptlo> radim unutar jedne transakcije
<ptlo> ako se bilo gdje dogodi sranje
<drj_cro> da. al si rekao da nemas toliko puno updejtova/insertova
<ptlo> zelim clean stanje
<Mmike> od tih 200k dokumenata, koliko ih se cesto mijenja?
<Mmike> btw, myisam i transakcije nisam bas siguran da rade kako mislis da rade
<ptlo> drj_cro, ali imam jednak broj selectova i to trajeeeee....svejedno ce lockat bazu
<Mmike> to provjeri svakako
<ptlo> Mmike, prilicno rijetko se mijenjaju
<jelly> ja bi te dokumente spremao u git a ne u mysql
<ptlo> svakako bi bilo bolje updaati samo neke
<Mmike> ptlo, super!
<Mmike> ptlo, sam sec, telefon
<ptlo> jelly: a ja bi imao na racunu dovoljno para da ne moram radit pa onda ne bi morao ovo radit :)
<jelly> eh sad
<ptlo> eh sad
<ptlo> jednako mi dodje :)
<jelly> jos reci da ne smijes mijenjat shemu i dodati nesto korisno unutra
<jelly> npr. ctime i mtime ;-)
<ptlo> smijem nesto malo, al nemrem bas stavit postgreqs umjesto mysqla ili mijenjati tip tablice itd
<ptlo> ctime i mtime su besmisleni 
<ptlo> jerbo su ti xmlovi kopirani od negdje
<ptlo> i ctime i mtime ce svaki put bit drugaciji
<ptlo> problem je sto izvor dokumenata nema lijepi neki ctime
<ptlo> ili mtime
<ptlo> ili bar verziju
<ptlo> ali i ovaj hash ce posluziti
<drj_cro> ja bi to slozio lokalno neki txt file sa hashovima pa hasho nove u txt2 i diffo razliku i te ubacio gore :)
<ptlo> drj_cro, pa jedna od opcija mi je da imam dbm fajl u kojem samo cacheiram hasheve
<ptlo> ali mi je traljavo imat 2 "baze" :)
<drj_cro> a nekad si triper rjesenja cak i dobra :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ptlo, ako se rijetko miijenjaju onda ce ti razlika biti malo i updateova malo
<Mmike> samo, znaci, trebas skuziti koji su promijenjeni
<ptlo> da
<ptlo> da to mogu skuzt na brzi nacin, na konju sam
<ptlo> mislim nije nit da je ovo kak sad stoji sporo ... recimo 5min se izvodi
<Mmike> pa kroz hash tablice ti je najbrza stvar
<ptlo> ali mi je bed to sto bi mysql bio locked 5min, jel
<Mmike> mozes i ovako
<Mmike> hasheve ne cuvaj u mysqlu nego na disku
<ptlo> da, u lokalnom dbmu recimo
<Mmike> pa napravi nesto a-la `grep -v -f`
<ptlo> to sam isto mislio
<ptlo> nda
<Mmike> bed je, dakako, sto ti ne znas kad su ti dosli novi fileovi, right?
<Mmike> ti samo imas 'pristup' direktoriju di su fileovi i onda svako toliko gledas 'jel' ima tu kaj novo' ?
<ptlo> neam pojma, na svakom runu moram pretpostaviti da ne znam nista
<ptlo> basically ja im zip fajl kojeg skinem svako malo
<ptlo> raspakiram i onda gledam
<ptlo> neam pojma kad se mijenja pod kojim uvijetima se mijenja, itd
<Mmike> :) jeps, protokol nije bas najsretniji :) 
<ptlo> ...dal se promjenio jednom ili vise puta od kad sam ja gledao ..
<ptlo> a well :)
<Mmike> znaci, od tih novih, napravis hasheve
<ptlo> nma nesto sa hashevima cu vjerojatno sloziti
<Mmike> i moras nekako usporediti nove i stare hasheve
<Mmike> sad, dal 'ces nove gurnuti u mysql pa onda vidjeti koji su promjenjeni
<Mmike> ili ces to napraviti van mysqla
<Mmike> jbg :) brijem da je mysql tu brzi od pythona :)
<Mmike> fora je da ti INSERT u tmp tablicu nece lockati mysql
<Mmike> isto tako SELECT koji trazi razlike isto ne locka mysql
<Mmike> samo UPDATE locka, al' velis da toga imas malo
<ptlo> brzina izvan mysqla mi nije kriticna jer se to u bgu negje izvodi
<ptlo> samo mi je bitno da dok petljam po bazi to ne affecta frontend dio
<Mmike> ok, bitno pitanje:
<Mmike> dal' si ti jedini koji mijenja podatke o xmlovima u mysqlu?
<ptlo> jesam
<ptlo> inace ovo sa dropom ne bi bilo dobro :)
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> onda napravi van mysqla 'skuzivanje' koji su se promijenili
<jelly> grep -f je katastrofa spor btw, više se isplati generirati (...|...|...|...) regexp 
<Mmike> to podrazumjeva da na nekom mjestu cuvas hasheve od podataka 
<Mmike> jelly, grep je vise proof-of-concept, da, uzasno je spor ;) 
<Mmike> kad si nasao listu razlicitih (kao i listu novih kao i listu onih koje vise nema)
<ivoks> zna netko dobru alternativu za lsyncd?
<Mmike> onda cak mozes te nove turnuti u tmp tablicu, i napraviti jedan UPDATE pomocu te tablice
<obruT> jel slago tko mysql u active-active konfiguraciji ?
<ivoks> obruT: master-master?
<Mmike> obruT, jeps
<Mmike> obruT, extreme caution there
<obruT> koje su zackoljice ? :)
<obruT> ovi moji tu imaju neku ideju da bi to slozili pa ono, pitaju mene da se poigram s tim :)
<dodobas> ne radi (tm)
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> radi, al' traljavo
<Mmike> aplikacija mora toga biti svjesna
<ivoks> meni radi (tm)
<ivoks> vec godinama :)
<obruT> sumnjam da je aplikacija svjesna iceg :)
<Mmike> ivoks, :) ti si disaster waiting to happen :)
<ivoks> ajmo opet od pocetka
<ivoks> zasto to ne bi radilo?
<Mmike> :) zato sto mysql nezna za 2pc
<ivoks> 2pc?
<obruT> 2 phase commit
<ivoks> toga nema u ovoj aplikaciji :)
<ivoks> mysql samo replicira iz logova
<ivoks> u biti, ne vidim zasto bi 2pc bio problem
<Mmike> pa sto ako imas 2 updatea, razlicita, istog retka, na oba mastera?
<Mmike> koji ima prioritet?
<ivoks> oba se izvrse
<Mmike> jedan master napravi UPDATE A, i brije da je to - to. A onda mu replikacija posalje UPDATE B i podaci se promjene, a ovaj to ne zna.
<ivoks> tko ne zna?
<Mmike> Antonio Baladerekovic! :)
<Mmike> ok, imas tablicu: account_balance
<obruT> ne smiju se oba istovremeno izvrsit :)
<ivoks> shvacam ja tebe
<Mmike> unutra imas: user_id, balance
<Mmike> i sad imas 1000, 500
<ivoks> ali istovremeno nije ono sto ti mislis
<ivoks> istovremeno u svijetu racunala ne postoji :)
<obruT> jedan mora napravit rowlock, drugi dobit gresku ako pokusa pisat u to vrijeme
<Mmike> tako je, ili cekat dok se lock ne oslobodi ic tek onda dalje
<jelly> ACID is not just for tripping
 * Mmike giggles :)
<obruT> druga stvar je sto se zeli da kad jedan server padne, drugi i dalje radi... pa mene zanima sto se dogadja u tim slucajevima :)
<ivoks> sto bi se desilo?
<Mmike> joj, ivoks!
<Mmike> daklem
<obruT> recimo jedan server padne, u drugom se naprave izmjene, drugi padne, a prvi podigne :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> sorry, krivo :)
<Mmike> obruT, pa ne moze to tako :)
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> moze
<Mmike> pa tak, fino, ne moze :)
<obruT> sve je moguce u drzavi danskoj :)
<Mmike> jer nemas syncane podatke izmedju oba dva :)
<ivoks> obruT: /var/lib/mysql na shared storage
<Mmike> jer nemas nikakav locking :)
<Mmike> boze te isuse!
<Mmike> shared storage, a locking radi - tko?
<ivoks> govorimo o fail overu, ne?
<ivoks> jel govorimo?
<Mmike> obruT, ako ti treba failover, slozi master-slave replikaciju
<Mmike> i slozi nekvi hartbeat
<ivoks> svakako heartbeat :)
<Mmike> pa ako master prdne slave postaje master i nastavlja gdje je ovaj stao
<ivoks> mrtvi projekt :)
<obruT> Mmike: ovima treba bas master-master
<Mmike> obruT, u koju svrhu? mislim, sto zele postici?
<Mmike> master-master je ok ako znas da, reicmo, parni upisi IDjeva idu na server A a neparni na server B
<Mmike> i onad se master-master replikuju medjusobno
<Mmike> al', app mora biti svjestan toga
<Mmike> i znati na koji server sto pise
<Mmike> komplikacija do bola
<obruT> bice dva web servera sa par web aplikacija, na svakom po mysql baza, njih dvije bi trebale biti u master-master modu
<Mmike> zasto?
<Mmike> sto zelis postici sa master/master modom?
<obruT> ocu postici to da stvar proradi kako je zamislila ova ekipa :)
<Mmike> pa kako je zamislila? :)
<Mmike> zele da ako jedan prdne da drugi nastavi raditi? ili zele da oba rade zajedno jer je jedan pre slab? ili sta? :)
<obruT> bice navala pa trebaju oba radit da
<ivoks> ptlo: kak se zvao onaj filesystem od mongoa ili sto vec?
<dodobas> gridfs
<ivoks> dodobas: hvala
<dodobas> np
<obruT> Mmike: kaze ekipa da bi jedan mysql bio zgazen ako bi oba servera isla na njega
<Mmike> obruT, vidi situaciju
<Mmike> imas jedan mysql
<Mmike> i imas 100 klijenata koji se kace gore
<Mmike> i primitivni primjer: update stanja racuna nekog klijenta, recimo
<Mmike> znaci, majstor hoce podici 1000 kuna sa svog racuna, a ima 1100 kuna na racunu
<obruT> nisu takve aplikacije :)
<Mmike> pa unutar transakcije imas: SELECT saldo FROM balance WHERE id = kupac1; <skuzim dal' ima para>; UPDATE balance SET saldo = saldo - 1000 WHERE id = kupac1;
<Mmike> i to je super
<ivoks> bam to je replicirano na drugi master
<obruT> jedan korisnik ce pisat uglavnom po svojim podacima, a obzirom da ima sticky session ici ce uvijek preko istog servera
<ivoks> ajde, sad nastavi dalje... :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pustimo sad drugi master, ovo gore ne radi :)
<Mmike> jer
<Mmike> ako imas 2 konekcije koje pokusaju to isto, bez ikakvog lockinga, onda se desi da prvi i drugi izvrse select, dobiju da je saldo 1100, i onda oba izvrse UPDATE i na kraju imas da je saldo u minusu
<Mmike> znaci, treba ti nekakav lock 
<Mmike> recimo: SELECT saldo FROM balance WHERE id = kupac1 FOR UPDATE
<obruT> Mmike: znam ja to vrlo dobro, ali to ovdje uglavnom nece biti problem :)
<Mmike> slijedeci FOR UPDATE ce pokusati dobaviti update lock, nece uspijeti, i cekati ce
<ivoks> obruT: postavi se u realne okvire
<obruT> vrlo je malo vjerojatno da ce isti podatak biti pisan u isto vrijeme
<Mmike> tek kad se prvi select dovrsio (a ako si sve stavio unutar BEGIN; END;) drugi select ce vratiti saldo 100, i jebise, nema u minus
<ivoks> Mmike ima pravo, u teoriji je svasta moguce
<ivoks> ali u praksi to bas i nije izvedivo
<ivoks> osim ako ovo ono
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> ljudi
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> znas sto imas, sto ce se raditi i eto
<Mmike> zato velim, aplikacija mora JAKO biti svjesna kako baza funkcionira
<Mmike> ok, znaci, ajmo rec da smo radili sa update lockovima
<Mmike> i sad to na jednom serveru radi super
<Mmike> sad stavis dva servera u master-master replikaciju
<Mmike> prvi SELECT FOR UPDATE ode na server1. Kako server2 zna da je server1 trazio update lock?
<obruT> mene zanima kako ta replikacija interno radi i kako se rjesavaju problemi sinhronizacije nakon pada baza
<Mmike> pa, ako nisi svjestan ovog o cem pricam, onda to - ne radi :)
<ivoks> pa cita logove sa drugog mastera
<obruT> Mmike: to sto ti pricas ja *vrlo dobro* znam
<ivoks> ima position na kojem je stao i onda cita sa drugog mastera od tog positiona dok ne dodje u sync
<Mmike> obruT, zato master-master ne koristis, osim u situacijama kad si siugran da ti to nije problem. Inace podatke baci pa-pa :)
<ivoks> sumnjam da ce vam bas trebati master-master
<Mmike> odnosno, kad ZNAS da ti se NIKAD nece desiti da radis UDPATEove nad istim retkom na dva razlicita servera
<obruT> dakle, ajmo ispocetka
<obruT> mene ekipa trazi da im pomognem slozit mysql server u master-master modu
<obruT> mene se nist ne pita
<obruT> ja bih to htio probat slozit i zanima me jel tko to radio i kako mu se to ponasa
<Mmike> ja sam to radio, ivoks je to radio
<obruT> po razgovoru s njima i po aplikacijama za koje ce se koristit zakljucak je da je gotovo nevjerojatno da ce se po istom podatku pisat u isto vrijeme
<Mmike> sloziti takvo sto nije problem
<Mmike> http://www.howtoforge.com/mysql_master_master_replication
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> problem je sto to nije bullet-proof rjesenje, a cesto ekipa koja radi 'gornji' sloj nije toga svjesna
<obruT> mene je strah tako nesto slagat, uostalom ne ne volim mysql pa ono :)
<obruT> gornji sloj su trivijalne web aplikacije - imas korisnika koji se ulogira, cita nekakve podatke, pise neke podatke, svaki korisnik pise svoje podatke, korisnik ima sticky session pa ce uvijek raditi preko istog servera
<Mmike> a jebote :)
<Mmike> ak su trivijalne, siguran sam da onda nema problema :)
<obruT> najkompliciranija ce vjerojatno biti neki forum
<Mmike> nadji howto, slozi, kazi ljudima 'na', i nek testiraju
<Mmike> fakat nije komplikacija
<Mmike> komplikacije nastanu kad se aplikacija brije da su u bazi jedni podaci, a nisu
<ivoks> dodobas: jel to bolje od mogilefs?
<obruT> Mmike: u kojim slucajevima ti se to dogadjalo ? jel bilo kad kakvih iskustava da je jednostavno greska u samoj replikaciji, da mozda nije do istovremenog apdejta istog podatka i tako to ?
<dodobas> ivoks: iskreno nisam mogilefs nikad isprobao
<Mmike> obruT, pa da, greska je u aplikaciji jer podrazumjeva neke stvari krivo
<dodobas> a s gridfsom imam samo 'it works (tm)' iskustva
<Mmike> odnosno, da kad kaze 'UPDATE bla' da je to - to, atomarno na svim serverima odjednom
<Mmike> a nije
<ivanhoe_> bok
<dodobas> no ono stmo mogu reci za monogo je da...
<obruT> ok, ako su greske bile samo do toga, onda ne bi trebalo biti frke, barem ne sa ovim aplikacijama...
<ivanhoe_> jel netko zna kako instaliram drivere za airlive adapter sa cd-a?
<ivoks> dodobas: a gridfs jesi?
<dodobas> se moze korisiti kao distribuirani FS sa svim zgodnim featureima monga
<dodobas> a ako ti aplikacija zna konzumirati streamani sadrzaj onda jos bolje
<dodobas> ivoks: rekoh, samo na 'it works' nivou
<Mmike> obruT, a velim, neznam... 99% ljudi nije svjesno toga... masa aplikacija ne radi kako spada, al' nitko nit ne kuzi da se broj viewanja nekog posta ne updateira kako spada ili sto vec
<dodobas> mislio sam ga koristiti ali nije bilo potrebe jer u mom slucaju 'datoteke' su oko 100kb
<Mmike> obruT,  tak da, isprobaj, vidi, uvjeri se
<ivanhoe_> jel mi moze netko pls pomoci sa instaliranjem drivera?
<Mmike> ivanhoe_, ovisi :)
<ivanhoe_> :)
<ivanhoe_> pa iamm novi 1600 mW adapter
<ivanhoe_> i signal mi je kao na integriranom adapteru
<obruT> ivoks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99j17GL3qlE
<Mmike> ne znam sto je to :)
<ivanhoe_> ma antena
<ivanhoe_> hehe
<Mmike> obruT, fsckn sht!
<Mmike> ivanhoe_, antena ili cijela wireless kartica?
<ivanhoe__> srry disc me bio sa veze
<ivanhoe__> dobio sam cd sa driverima ali ih neznam instalirati jer sam totalni pocetik u linuxu sve sam do sada radio sa ubuntu software centrom
<ivanhoe__> probao sam uci u folder i make ali ne radi
<ivanhoe__> jel postoji kakav drugi nacin?
<Mmike> pa, nisam siguran
<Mmike> nemam pojma sto tocno pokusavas :)
<Mmike> dobio si novu wireless karticu, i ista ti ne radi?
<ivanhoe__> pa externa wireless kartica 16 db
<ivanhoe__> i radi ali hvata iste mreze kao i moja integrirana
<ivanhoe__> nije mi ubuntu sam nasao drivere samo pitam kako instaliram driver?
<ivanhoe__> imam na cdu drivere te za linux
<ivanhoe__> koju naredbu u terminalu koristim?
<ivoks> nije ti ubuntu nasao drivere?
<ivoks> a radi?
<ivanhoe__> imam stack.tar.gz i drv.tar.gz koji su kao zip jer ih extractam prije ili?
<Mmike> pa ocito ti sve radi
<Mmike> nema potrebe za driverima
<ivanhoe__> nije frajer od kojeg sam kupio mi je pokazao na svom laptopu hvata sve zivo okolo signale
<Mmike> koja kartica je to, koji driver koristis?
<ivoks> Mmike: on misli da nema driver, pa... :D
<Mmike> dvojim da su driveri na CDu noviji od ovih koje imas u ubuntuu
<ivanhoe__> wifisky usb 1600 mW
<ivanhoe__> je nova
<ivanhoe__> u laptopu je atheros
<Mmike> a spojen si preko?
<ivanhoe__> mislim ova je kartica nova 16 db
<ivoks> jesi ukopcao antenu?
<ivanhoe__> a prijasnja je imala 5 db samo i sve je hvatala
<ivoks> moze biti i 100db
<ivanhoe__> normalno da jesam
<ivoks> to je samo pojacalo
<ivoks> ono pojacava i sum
<ivanhoe__> sad sam sa integriranom karticom spojen
<ivanhoe__> ali mi puca jek je signal slab veza non stop
<ivoks> pa spoji se preko te koju si kupio
<ivanhoe__> ok oanta je da hvata isto dvije mreze kao i integrirana
<ivanhoe__> ....
<ivanhoe__> evo ovako...
<ivanhoe__> spojio sam novu katicu
<ivanhoe__> i u wireless konekcijama
<ivanhoe__> mi daje mreze za obadvije kartice
<ivanhoe__> i na novoj i na integriranoj imam samo dvije mreze
<ivanhoe__> i kad se spojim s novom ne radi mi
<ivoks> ajde fino ugasi komp, odi u bios, iskljuci integriranu karticu, pa onda probaj
<ivanhoe__> ajde ok
<ivanhoe__> probat cu pa se vratim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> snijeg vani
<SilverSpace> pada pada
<dodobas> hebo snjeg
<SilverSpace> kod mene ja vec trava bjela
<ivoks> pa snijeg pada cijeli dan
<Mmike> ja sam po gradu cijelo jutro, 2put bio dubrava/susedgrad, i nije bas padalo
<Mmike> osim ujutro
<Mmike> sad fino pada
<Mmike> da nas bar hoce zatrpati do vikenda :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ebemu snijeg
<SasaGloc> evo i u puli je kao poceo sramezljivo padati. ali je odustao :)
<ivoks> kak se zove ove novinarka na hrt1?
<ivoks> dobio sam proljev od nje
<ivoks> ozbiljno
<ivoks> maja
<ivoks> specijalci se kriju po kombijima
<ivoks> :D
<DominiCanes> he he
<DominiCanes> kaj si i ti setkal po zg
<ivoks> ne, to je lik sad rekao na tv-u
<ivoks> novinar
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<ivoks> idme u gym
<SilverSpace> hajbolje mi je kad ova balavurdija vice muriji  mi vas placamo ...
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> placaju, placaju :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ha daa :)
<ivoks> dobra!
<ivoks> ide na face
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> Draga policijo, studenti vas, ma koliko oni to vikali, ne placaju. Placaju vas isti oni koji i njima placaju studiranje. :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<ivoks> vec vidim dezurne branitelje ljudskih sloboda kako ce mi se zgrazati na profilu
<ivoks> svi redom aktualni ili bivsi studenti politologije, novinarstva i necega na filozofiji
<ivoks> a i ove saborske zastupnike
<ivoks> i umirovljenike
<ivoks> i one bez posla
<ivoks> u biti, cini se kako prosvjeduju samo oni koji zive od drugih :D
<ivoks> kada bi do kraja terali sarkazam :)
<ivoks> 'Pokazivao stražnjicu, a nakon privođenja plakao'
<ivoks> Prosvjednik je kroz suze zavapio da zna da narušava javni red i mir, no preklinjao je policajce da ga pustite. Radim sutra, rekao je 
<ivoks> a prosvjeduje sto nema posla :D
<Mmike> ja moram rec da nemam nista protiv prosvjeda
<Mmike> vrijeme je
<Mmike> vise
<Mmike> samos to bi ja prosvjedovo ispred SDPa i vikao im da su nesposobni!
<stemdA> :)
<stemdA> se ima kome vikati da su sposobni?
<stemdA> to je pravi problem
<jelly-home> stemdA: da, ali takvi sute i rade
<jelly-home> i ne vidis ih na tvu previse
<stemdA> exactly
<stemdA> takvi ni ne žele u politiku
<ivoks> treba zaraditi za beneficije ovih koji prosvjeduju
<jelly-home> zato ja ne idem na demostracije -- prvo bi trebao sam postati sposoban ;-), da onda imam poziciju iz koje prosvjedovati <g>
<stemdA> makar slažem se s Mmikeom
<stemdA> prije 1990. onaj tko bi prosvjedovao završio bi na Golom otoku
<stemdA> tko želi prosvjedovati, može
<jelly-home> SDP i HDZ su ista bagra, i jedni i drugi su prodavali obiteljsko srebro i brinuti se za svoje dupe
<stemdA> yup
<stemdA> pribroji i HSS
<jelly-home> evo pisem ti i IDS ak oces
<Mmike> trinityinformationsystems.com
<ivoks> pa svi su ista bagra
<Mmike> nti misa koji domain name :)
<stemdA> ne znam za stranku koja je imala muda izbaciti lopove
<jelly-home> to i tamo imas iznimke koje mogu biti u nekoj stranci ili ne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to sam ja reko da je oporba nesposobna kad u sedam godina nisu uspjeli organizirat ni jedan prosvjed
<jelly-home> Mmike: bar nije penisland.net
<stemdA> večer SilverSpace ;)
<SilverSpace> stemdA: oj
<stemdA> ja bi prosvjedovao da državna uprava izbaci Windoze i uvede Linux :D
<Mmike> :) eh
<Mmike> postoji 'office problem' :)
<stemdA> :)
<SilverSpace> postoji provizija problem
<stemdA> čitao sam kako je Linux prošao u Njemačkoj u njihovom Ministartsvu vanjskih poslova
<jelly-home> postoji i migracija problem, i edukacija problem
<stemdA> e
<jelly-home> i odrzavanje problem
<stemdA> prvo bi trebalo odraditi migraciju postojećih aplikacija na open-source rješenja
<stemdA> a tek onda migraciju korisnika
<ivoks> ima tu puno izazova
<jelly-home> stemdA: jok.  Prvo treba napraviti firmu koja sve to moze ponuditi
<stemdA> yup
<stemdA> hehe
<ivoks> ja pomazem jednoj drzavnoj istituciji da u sto vecoj mjeri predju na ubuntu
<jelly-home> i koja ce imat jedno 500 ljudi koji ce rjesavati probleme po cijeloj zemlji
<stemdA> davnih dana sam pričao s čovjekom koji je htio HZZO prebaciti na Linux
<ivoks> do sad mi je najveci problem bio ih uvjeriti da ne moraju kupiti antivirus
<stemdA> :)
<ivoks> i tu i tamo neki canon printer
<ivoks> i jedan lik s 'necu to, ikonice nisu na istom mjestu'
<jelly-home> nauciti babe da klikaju po necem drugom je veliki problem
<ivoks> no to je za sad u testnoj fazi... jednom kad ravnatelj lupi sakom o stol, nece biti puno izbora
<ivoks> jelly-home: nije bas... compiz pomaze :)
<jelly-home> sestricna (dr. opce prakse) veli da oni jednostavno ne mogu otpustiti nesposobnu sestru koja kuca 5 wpm
<jelly-home> radi sporije sa kompjuterom nego bez
<stemdA> :)
<jelly-home> nemre ni trazit drugu
<Mmike> ja svojoj doktorici opce prakse uvijek pobijem hrpu sranja s njenog racunala :)
<jelly-home> i dok god imas tako uhljebljene ljude, ugovore i sindikate koji ih stite nije cudno da drz. proracun ode na place
<stemdA> imaš dobar odnos s Frau Doktor :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si benchmarkao brzinu apache1 vs apache2 s mod_phpom?
<ivoks> apache1?
<ivoks> pa di si to iskopao?
<Mmike> nesh mi zvoni u glavi da si to radio
<Mmike> ovi za koje radim masovno koriste apache1
<ivoks> ne, lighttpd i apache2
<Mmike> bas ako klijent forsa, onda mu daju apache2
<Mmike> apache1 i php, lightttpd i ngnix
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> zabrijao sam onda nesto
<jelly-home> a... jel itko jos odrzava apache1?
<Mmike> kol'ko ja znam ne :)
<Mmike> tj, ne odzava ih apache
<jelly-home> za internu upotrebu jos ajde nekak, ali EOLd softver ne bi bas stavljao na interweb
<Mmike> pa, valjda znaju sta rade ;)
<jelly-home> mmhmm
<Mmike> milijarda servera, hrpetina klijenata
<Mmike> dvojim bas da bi samo tako odlucili koristiti softver koji je EOLd
<jelly-home> mda, i automatika napisana 2005
<ivoks> lijenost je odgovor za sve :)
<Mmike> sumnjam da je ljenost, velim, po defaultu novi serveri kad dolaze, instalira se apache
<jelly-home> dok radi, ne diraj
<Mmike> doduse, njihov prepakirani-preradjeni apache
<Mmike> al' apache je
<Mmike> ovaj, apache 1 :)
<jelly-home> ciji njihov?
<Mmike> od tih sto im serveroadministiram servere
<Mmike> imaju hrpetinu svojih paketa napravljenih od debianovih
<jelly-home> nesmjes rec ime?
<Mmike> reflected.net
<Mmike> di je ptlo, btw?
<Mmike> ptlo, 
<Mmike> jel' te ima?
<ivoks> ajmo ih razvalit :)
<jelly-home> siroce hajlajtano
<Mmike> hm
<ptlo> Mmike, ima
 * jelly-home mrzi kad neko samo napise "jelly" u retku bez iceg korisnog
<Mmike> ivoks, aj, al' bez da razvaljujes moj stroj doma :)
<Mmike> jelly, 
<Mmike> jelly, jelly jelly jelly jelly jelly 
<ivoks> Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny6
<Mmike>      _      _ _       
<Mmike>     | | ___| | |_   _ 
<Mmike>  _  | |/ _ \ | | | | |
<Mmike> | |_| |  __/ | | |_| |
<Mmike>  \___/ \___|_|_|\__, |
<Mmike>                 |___/ 
<jelly-home> ivoks: jel imas... exim neupgradean tri mjeseca :-)
<ivoks> jelly-home: exim? iss... exim ne koristim od 2003.
<jelly-home> mozda ovi Mmikeovi imaju
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> postfix :)
<jelly-home> pih
<Mmike> http://www.trinityinformationsystems.com/
<Mmike> Apache/1.3.41 Server at trinityinformationsystems.com Port 80
<jelly-home> jah, to je zadnji
<jelly-home> apache 1 je bio bas slatki, relativno mali, brzo se builda i ima sve sta ti treba
<Mmike> ovi briju da je bolji/brzi od 2
<Mmike> glede PHPa
<jelly-home> vjerojatno je
<Mmike> a neznam zasto sam zabrijao da je ivoks to testovo
<Mmike> ptlo, jesi rijesio hashovanje?
<ivoks> gle snijega na sljemenu!
<ivoks> u subotu idem gore
<Mmike> di?!
<Mmike> sad?!
<jelly-home> Server: Apache/1.3.41 (Unix) PHP/5.2.13 mod_ssl/2.8.31 OpenSSL/0.9.8c
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> gle snijega u gradu :-|
<Mmike> jelly nije radosnica
<Mmike> pih :)
<ivoks> http://securityreason.com/securityalert/6981
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/snjezna-oluja-na-plitvicama-/928826/
<Mmike> zasto to mene UVIJEK zaobidje :(
<ptlo> Mmike, jesam, al sad gledam da bi mozda ipak switchali u innodb (postalo je opcija :)
<ivoks> Arrow  Remote Exploit : Yes
<ivoks> Arrow  SecurityRisk : High  Security Risk High  (About)
<ivoks> Arrow  Victim interaction required : No
<ivoks> :))
<Mmike> ptlo, ako se vec switchate, switchajte se na postgres
<ivoks> Affected Software :Apache 1.3.41
<Mmike> ivoks, ae? mod_proxy?
<ivoks> naci cemo vec nesto :)
<ptlo> Mmike, jedno je rec "engine=innodb" za jednu tablicu, a drugo je mijenjati cijelu bazu
<jelly-home> jasta, pravu bazu a ne nesto tamo od orakla
<ptlo> Mmike, toliko daleko ne mogu ici :)
<ptlo> Mmike, ali sa innodbom dobijem transakcije i izolaciju i bolji concurrency
<ptlo> pa je to vec bolje
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ovo 'bolji concurency' je jako diskutabilno
<Mmike> al' bus vidio
<jelly-home> doduse i BerkeleyDB je sad od orakla
<ptlo> mmike: jedino sto mi treba je dok ja tocim tablicu da netko drugi moze citat prethodno stanje iz te tablice
<ptlo> Mmike, a osim ako sam krivo procitao, sa innodbom to nije problem
<Mmike> ptlo, MVCC
<Mmike> multi-valued-concurency-control
<ptlo> Mmike, that sentence no verb
<Mmike> SELECT koji se desi nakon pocetka transakcije koja radi DML cita 'staru verziju' baze
<Mmike> nisam siguran da innodb to tako radi
<Mmike> ubiti
<Mmike> da, radi tako
<ptlo> gle sad sam probao
<ptlo> imam 2 transakcije
<ptlo> u jednoj obrisao sve
<ptlo> druga i dalje sve vidi
<Mmike> dok ovu prvu ne komitas
<jelly-home> ak ne radi tako onda nemres reci da ima transakcije
<ptlo> jelly-home, exactly: myisam nema transakcije
<Mmike> nema nit foreign keyeve
<jelly-home> narafski, to je hash sa sql sintaksom
<jelly-home> zato ga mozes cp -r na zivo i poslije sve radi
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ivan-pernar--cure-me-opsjedaju--ali-nema-seksa-dok-je-borba/928843/
<Mmike> O BOZE!
<Mmike> jelly-home, yeps, u 70-80% slucajeva. 
<jelly-home> nema odmora dok je obnova
<jelly-home> Mmike: nama na web hostingu i vise, stvarno rijetko se desi da treba iz dumpa vracat
<jelly-home> recimo 10%
<Mmike> jelly-home, radi ok dok ne ubacis to na master koji ima sve baze u replikaciji 
<ptlo> hm
<jelly-home> pf, necu koristit mysql za cluster ;-)
<ptlo> mmike: jesi li ti to upravo rekao "myisam koji nije prava baza radi ok sve dok ju ne tretiras kao pravu bazu" :)
<Mmike> ptlo, valjda :)
<jelly-home> radi ok ono sto radi... ni vise ni manje
<jelly-home> to sto mozes upisat datum '2011-02-31' je samo bonus
<Mmike> to sto ti promijeni datum u 0000-00-00 je iber :)
<jelly-home> bitno da se ne buni i da INSERT/UPDATE prodje
<Mmike> ne kuzim usecase gdje je to ok, al' ajd
<Mmike> doduse, mozes mysqlu reci da ode u 'strict' mode pa se onda ponasa kako i treba
<jelly-home> Ameri bar nemaju veselje sa encodinzima ko mi
<Mmike> dobro izmodelirati bazu sa mysqlom je umjetnost
<jelly-home> gledao sam shemu od postgres baze od nekakvog komercijalnog antispam softvera, i to ima sve po pees-u.  foreign keyevi, triggeri za update, delete, sekvence, bas onak skroz uredno
<jelly-home> bilo mi je cudno kad mi je njihov support rekao da ak ocu nesto obrisati, samo DELETE ... FROM messages
<jelly-home> i obrisao 90% baze za pol sata, smanjila se sa 40 giga na 4
<Mmike> Ja ne volim slagati FKyeve sa ON DELETE CASCADE
<Mmike> sansa da cu nesto zajebati slucajno je puno veca :)
<Mmike> ako bas trebam nesto takvo, onda imam storanu proceduru koja se zove 'brisi_messages' ili sto vec
<Mmike> al' da, kul je sto se to moze :)
<Mmike> super je sto i razni softveri koji ti pomazu u modeliranju uzmu fkjeve pa ti fino nacrtaju relacije medj tablicama
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ubuntu ima novi kernel
<Mmike> linode nije updateirao svoj kernel
<Mmike> to je normalno tako?
<jelly-home> heh, imaju shemu u ascii-artu u sorsu: http://pastie.org/1625724 (1:N i 1:1 sa strelicama)
<drac0_> vecer
<drac0_> kanalisti
<ivoks> ej lurker
<jelly-home> kapitalisti
<drac0_> kad je prosvjed
<ivoks> protiv?
<drac0_> microsofta u drzavnoj upravi
<drac0_> :)
<jelly-home> ma neka je microsoft
<jelly-home> a drzava bi se mogla sjetit priprijetit povremeno Linuxima da dobiju popuste
<drac0_> koja drzava :)
<jelly-home> pa ta s upravom
<dodobas> kosovo
<drac0_> evo malo o toj drzavi, http://youtu.be/5Fm7jmkHAxs
<dodobas> da li bi radili 4*10h pa imali 3 dana slobodno ili 5*8 i dva dana slobodno
<drac0_> ovo je za orilley knjigu, croatia in a nuttshell :D
<dodobas> naravno kada bi mogli raditi 40h tjedno
<jelly-home> endemic bribery?  Ja bi reko default... 
<drac0_> croatia in a nuttshell
<drac0_> samo to je bitno
<drac0_> sto nam tamo neki englezer nabija na nos,
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> a sve je istinito
<jelly-home> al nije reko da vec imaju grcku, rumunjsku, bugarsku gdje je slicno stanje
<chaky> drac0_: coutts je pustio novi 2.6.37.2 kernel i 2.6.38. Flashao sam noviji 37.2. Sve radi OK.
<drac0_> chaky, flashao sam x.x.37.2 ;)
<jelly-home> uh, .38 je izasao vec?
<drac0_> .38 je rc7 ako se ne varam
<chaky> da
<jelly-home> phew
<jelly-home> vec sam se uplasio
<drac0_> welcome rsedak
<rsedak> tnx
<rsedak> what's up?
<drac0_> kifle su nam up :D
<rsedak> :-)
<jelly-home> kiflafest
<drac0_> tako nekako
<drac0_> chaky, xda forumasi u agoniji, richard se ne javlja :)
<SilverSpace> ha daa 
<drac0_> ja bona
<drac0_> di si SilverSpace stara mercino
<chaky> drac0_: priprema bice rc1 :)
<drac0_> danas me zvao igor za bateriju haha
<drac0_> chaky, yep ;)
<chaky> drac0_: da, ali ali ovo ti je noviji 37.2, timestamp od danas
<drac0_> chaky, ma daj, crap
<drac0_> chaky, sta je novo uopce?
<chaky> nisam nasao changelog
<drac0_> mozda onaj battery drain il 720p recording
<chaky> anyway, covjek je pripremio mailing listu, pa sam se prijavio
<chaky> ne vjerujem da je 720p, vjerojatno samo battery drain
<chaky> to ce biti s cm 7.2
<chaky> ups, rc2
<drac0_> 1st rule of CM :D
<chaky> jest jest
<jelly-home> 7.2 cm zvuci zalosno
<drac0_> ma defrost se ceka
<jelly-home> drac0_: taj lik ima stila... http://youtu.be/wEJ1C-ufIJ4
<drac0_> jelly-home, starkelja je poeta zesceg kalibra :)
<chaky> drac0_: poceo sam koristiti Go Launcher, do sada sam koristio ADW EX. Mogu ti reci da nije los.
<jelly-home> stari prdonja, ali britanski klasicar 
<drac0_> jelly-home, ko da je izasao iz serije, yes prime minister :D
<SilverSpace> drac0_: evo jebem macku mater
<chaky> haahaha
<drac0_> chaky, jel i jesi zadovoljan
<chaky> aha, super je
<chaky> btrz
<chaky> brz
<SilverSpace> koljm apple
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ce biti kakvih macica i to
<chaky> probaj
<drac0_> chaky, cek sta taj go laucher nije u oxygen il gdje vec ono, ginger nesto ...
<SilverSpace> majku im iT iO i sto puta iiiiiiiii
<drac0_> probao sam to vec, kao lightweight laucher s hrpom opcija
<drac0_> to ono sto je ivoks rekao da u laucheru slajda 135 aplikacija :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kaj te muci njofra, iOS :D
<chaky> drac0_: ne znam tko ga je od rom developera ukljucio kao default
<SilverSpace> da ulovim zlatnu ribicu  fino bi zamolio da stef crkne odmah na porodu
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/prosvjednici-skinuli-zastavu-hdza-sa-zgrade-zagrebackog-ogranka-i-zapalili-je/540477.aspx
<drac0_> chaky, jel stabilno to cudo, ne steka, rusi se i to?
<SilverSpace> ja fakat ne zna kome se da hebat sa tim glupim Ios om
<drac0_> Mmike, najvise mi se svidja onaj transparent, "karamarko jadranku" :D
<Mmike> dadaaddad :)))))
<drac0_> to sam se odvalio kad sam vidio :D
<drac0_> chaky, sto onaj vork hvali sad BFS na .38 si vidio
<drac0_> kao da je ispeglao awake
<chaky> drac0_: nisam citao bas tak thread, tu i tamo bacim oko.
<drac0_> vidim ubacio je live axi patch od eviolleta
<drac0_> i to
<chaky> drac0_: go launcher je stabilan, meni se ne rusi.
<drac0_> chaky, budem probao
<chaky> mogli bi probati, a?
<chaky> hihihi
<SilverSpace> idem malo zivce smiriti http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUgLIEntWDo
<drac0_> :)
<chaky> pa kud puklo da puklo :)
<drac0_> chaky, sve je to fino i krasno, al kako rece eviollet da bi skuzio neki kernel treba ti min 6 dana :)
<chaky> hehe
<drac0_> cca 2x punjenja
<drac0_> al vidim kako je to vork i richard zapoceli, danas svi imaju gotovo sve isto od fichura
<drac0_> sad i vork i coutts i eviollet i richard i kali svi imaju isto
<drac0_> bolje nek to mergaju i mirna bosna
<chaky> nego, ljudi se nesto zale da im ne radi kamera?
<chaky> vork kernel
<drac0_> chaky, http://mirror.couttstech.com/changeLog.txt
<chaky> vidio sam, ali nema puno
<drac0_> bfs tune
<SilverSpace> Kako znaš da Hebrang laže? Miču mu se usne
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> chaky, ok zaboravimo vork, za sada :)
<chaky> pustiti jos dan-dva
<chaky> neka dodje vikend
<chaky> nebi mi odgovaralo da moram sada krpati mobitel
<drac0_> chaky, dropbox mi je super na androidu
<drac0_> cesto ga koristim
<ivoks> na hrt2 steven segal izbjegava metke
<drac0_> :)
<chaky> i glumi bice opet nekog bivseg agenta agencije s tri slova
<chaky> moram restartati komp, kernel update
<drac0_> chaky, evo flashao danasnji .37 :)
<drac0_> btw ekipa
<drac0_> ako ce udruga trebati bilo kakve usluge vezane za promo
<drac0_> moze se meni javiti
<drac0_> Mmike, ping
<drac0_> znaci preko olovki, vezica, salica, majica, spunge boba i to
<drac0_> imam firmu koja ce to sve odraditi
<Mmike> oi
<Mmike> donirali bi to?
<Mmike> ivoks, konferencija neka? :)
<ivoks> kad izadjemo iz krize :)
<drac0_> Mmike, naravno da ne bi donirali :)
<drac0_> kad izadjemo iz krize :)
<Mmike> eh :)
<drac0_> al cisto za info, da ne cekamo tipa majice i slicno opet godinu dana :)
<drac0_> ako mogu biti gotove za 5 radnih dana primjerice
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> ovo sa salicama je skroz kul
<Mmike> majice isto
<Mmike> bujemo vidli
<hbogner> jep ako bude bum si ja kupil nekoliko salica :D
<drac0_> ma bilo sto, ono tipa kisobrani :D
<drac0_> pregace za kuhanje :D
<drac0_> i slicne perverzarije haha
<hbogner> vidi njega perverzije, znam da bi ti ubuntudildo, ali ...
<hbogner> nije to za svacije oci
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> takes one to know one :D
<hbogner> kisi kisi po sisi
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> android
<Mmike> glupi
<Mmike> saljem SMS
<Mmike> i ZASTO mi nudi 'home' brojeve
<Mmike> koji nisu Mobile?
<SilverSpace> *?
<hbogner> jej, sistemac mi je promjenio dns zapis sa A na CNAME i usmjerio ga sa ip na domenu, valjda mi sad nece javljati konflikte
<Mmike> hbogner, a?
<drac0_> Mmike, ne bih znao, pitaj mozda SilverSpace zna :)
<Mmike> drac0_, osh rec da tebi to ne radi? :)
<SilverSpace> naravno da radi
<drac0_> upjavo to zelim jeci
<drac0_> meni naravno izbaci sve brojeve pa kazem koji hocu i koji zelim postaviti za default recimo
<hbogner> Mmike, ma hostam ekipi s faksa jedan web na studentskom serveru i frajer mi usmjeri tu drugu domenu na ip i stavi A a dosta bi bilo da je stavio cname na xyz*.geof.hr
<Mmike> drac0_, kad pises SMS, pocnes pisati ime neke osobe, ovaj ti nudi dolje kaj sve imas. I uredno mi napise i mobile i home brojeve.
<hbogner> pa mi se ekipa bunila da im kad povuku ntp malo javlja jedno ime malo drugo ime servera
<Mmike> ntp?
<Mmike> hbogner, izgubio sam se :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti koristis za sms
<hbogner> hr.pool.ntp.org
<hbogner> Mmike, ma nije ni toliko bitno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa onaj androidov drek
<Mmike> tj htcov valjda
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> idem prosvjedovat
<drac0_> :)
<Mmike> ajte
<SilverSpace> aha jebes to
<drac0_> Mmike, ne zaboravi ciglu, stup i transparent
<drac0_> karamarko jadranku!
<Mmike> :) fotic i viski u flasici :)
<drac0_> i sal dinama naravno
<drac0_> ipak je vani bura
<SilverSpace> Mmike: instaliraj si handcent sms
<hbogner> http://www.pool.ntp.org/zone/hr jel jos netko od vas sudjeluje?
<drac0_> Mmike, instaliraj si bolje ovo, http://bitURL.net/a8nx
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kakvo to dubre opet nudis
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, djubre mi je pokraj nogu, ceka da ga izvedem van
<SilverSpace> jaoo kud ces sad
<SilverSpace> jesi si vraga uzeo
<SilverSpace> baterija mi traje 10min
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> aaaahahhahaa
<drac0_> i to je nesto, nemoj tako
<drac0_> vidis da traje :)
<SilverSpace> uzas
<drac0_> SilverSpace, to djubre vrijedi svake pare, zlata, vremena i cega hoces ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ma je vrit 
<SilverSpace> ljeti da zimi u kujac
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> odoh malo van pa ubit oko
<drac0_> ajte noc
<ivoks> segal je preskocio cijeli auto
<SilverSpace> lol bas gledam
<SilverSpace> od danas cu moc gledat hokej i na sportklub kanalu
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> ja sam uzeo sezonsku za slijedecu sezonu
<SilverSpace> tj sutra
<SilverSpace> i ja bi ali me zdravlje hebe
<SilverSpace> zima me ubija
<ivoks> odakle im sablje sad?
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> eva mandez je fakat dobra
<jelly-home> seagal je faca za borilacke vjestine, jos kad bi znao glumit di bi mu bio kraj
<hbogner> laku noc
<tuba_> poz
<SilverSpace> noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-03
<Mmike> google - android - drek: http://edition.cnn.com/2011/TECH/mobile/03/02/google.malware.andriod/
<drj_cro> jutro
<drj_cro> jel se logira negdje ovaj kanal? bas me zanima kako je zavrsila jucer rasprava o mysqlu :)
<dodobas> drj_cro: probaj ovdje http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/02/%23ubuntu-hr.html
<dodobas> kao neki sluzbeni ubuntu community logger, nesto
<drj_cro> dodobas: to je to ..thnx :)
<DominiCanes> good morning
<MmikeMRMA> woo-shoo
 * MmikeMRMA ide u pohod na poreznu
<DominiCanes> Mmike good luck
<dodobas> Mmike: sa Å¡titom ili na Å¡titu... :D
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> udi kao da imas bombu na sebi
<DominiCanes> kuzis
<DominiCanes> samo uleti i to je to
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> bemti novi iPad2 dobro izgleda i mocan je iznutra
<SilverSpace> http://www.park-maksimir.hr/Media/Karta_Maksimir_zoom.swf
 * Mmike je duzan ravno nula poreza, sve je placeno, cak sam i u pretplati za nekih 1000 kuna :)
<Mmike> :) Ne racunamo PDV, al' dobro, to je redovno :)
<Mmike> Stoji grupa klinaca pred crkvom i gledaju bračni par koji se upravo vjenčao.
<Mmike> - Gledaj sad panike, reče jedan klinac, otrči do mladoženje i kaže:
<Mmike> - Zdravo, tata! 
<ivoks> Mmike: znaci, krivo si upacivao? :)
<DominiCanes> radi tko sa wordpresom
<ivoks> ja nesto u zadnje vrijeme
<DominiCanes> daj nesto reci...ako stavim komentar na jednu stranicu....i onda zelim dodat novi komentar, dali taj novi samo piknem iznad onog starog 
<ivoks> eh, komentare iskljucujem :)
<DominiCanes> mislim komentar u wp-adminu
<DominiCanes> kad ides na stranicu onda uredi i onda i stavis kaj zelis unutra
<DominiCanes> pa me zanima dali sljedecu stvar koji zelis stavit u to stavis iznad one koje si vec stavil ili kaj
<ivoks> nis te ne kuzim :) ne koristim komentare :)
<DominiCanes> lolol
<DominiCanes> gledaj
<DominiCanes> napravis stranicu sa wordpresom
<DominiCanes> kak dodajes nove stvari na wordpress
<ivoks> da
<DominiCanes> da?
<ivoks> mislis u izbornik ili sto?
<DominiCanes> tak je
<DominiCanes> ja sam isto iskljucio komentare
<ivoks> Appearance -> Menus
<DominiCanes> ok to je jasno
<DominiCanes> ali sad moras stavit sadrzaj na stranucu
<DominiCanes> stranicu
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa prvo napravis stranicu
<ivoks> onda ju dodas u menu
<DominiCanes> ne trebas tak al dobro
<DominiCanes> nista budem sam to sredil
<DominiCanes> hvala ti
<ivoks> pa tak sam ja radio
<ivoks> napisem sadrzaj
<ivoks> provjeravam ga je li dobar
<ivoks> i onda ga tek dodam u menu
<DominiCanes> ma da
<DominiCanes> tak to radis
<DominiCanes> hmmmm
<DominiCanes> da al ti stavis onda cjelu novu stranicu gore
<ivoks> cijelu? pa ne mogu pola stranice staviti :)
<ivoks> kada kazemo stranica, ja govorim o onome sto worpdress zoge page
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> jebat ga
<DominiCanes> bas pricam sa slovencima oni imaju drugu foru
<DominiCanes> budem sada vidio 
<DominiCanes> ja bi da mogu stavljat postove 
<DominiCanes> za svaki dan posebno na razlicite  stranice  (wordpress sites)
<SilverSpace> mogao bi prestati pricati http://is.gd/ME1ASs
<DominiCanes> rofl
<ivoks> ja te fakat ne kuzim
<ivoks> kak je hmzor treci?
<ivoks> pa nisam ga vidio mjesecima
<ivoks> ah, to je sveukupno
<ivoks> The loudest one was Draconist, who yelled 11.9% of the time!
<ivoks> Another old yeller was draco_, who shouted 7.0% of the time!
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<DominiCanes> ivoks: kako postat na tocno odrezenu stranicu wordpress a ne na pocetnu
<ivoks> postat?
<ivoks> postat sta?
<DominiCanes> pa kaj god
<ivoks> kako postaviti neku stranicu kao pocetnu?
<DominiCanes> ne
<DominiCanes> o jebote
<DominiCanes> nema veze
<ivoks> kako dodat sliku ili tekst na pocetnu stranicu?
<DominiCanes> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<DominiCanes> nesto napises u wordu
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> i onda zelis to postat
<DominiCanes> ali ne na pocetnu stranicu
<DominiCanes> vec na jednu od stranica koje su  na wordpressu
<ivoks> odes na http://www.mojastranica.com/wp-admin
<ivoks> ulogiras se
<DominiCanes> da
<ivoks> i onda odes na http://www.mojastranica.com/stranica_koju_zelis_promijeniti
<DominiCanes> onda
<ivoks> i tamo imas 'Edit'
<ivoks> na web stranice se ne posta, web stranice se uredjuju
<DominiCanes> hvala
<DominiCanes> onda kak se posta na njih a ne uređuje
<ivoks> 13:42 < ivoks> na web stranice se ne posta, web stranice se uredjuju
<DominiCanes> vidi se da si mali medvjed 
<dodobas> ignore...
<ivoks> mozda pricam turski?
<DominiCanes> pocetna o nama nesto  jos nesto
<DominiCanes> recimo to je menu
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> i sada zelim postat novu stvar koju sam napisal u wordu na jednu od stranica menua (recimo o nama)
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> ali kad stavis novi post ti automatsko baci na pocetnu
<DominiCanes> a ne tam gdje ja zelim
<ivoks> pa nemoj postat, uredi stranicu
<ivoks> trebam li to i 4. put reci?
<DominiCanes> i tako svaki puta
<DominiCanes> <???
<DominiCanes> pa onda moram izbrisat kaj sam prije stavil gore
<DominiCanes> kaj ne
<ivoks> napravi kategoriju postova; peroperica
<ivoks> odi u menu, uredi menu
<SilverSpace> Ovaj web site se ne trudi biti kompatibilnim sa Internet Explorer web preglednikom. Sve se u njemu vidi, ali za puni dojam preporučamo neki pošteni web preglednik poput Safarija, Firefoxa ili Google Chromea.
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> i dodaj stavak koji ce prikazivati peroperica kategoriju
<darkwood> poz!
<ivoks> i sve sto postas u peroperica kategoriju ce se pojaviti na tom novom stavku
<darkwood> instaliravam jdownloader na ubuntu
<darkwood> prvo sam instalirao javu da sam ukucao apt-get install default-jre
<DominiCanes> ivoks: juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
<DominiCanes> trebalo je vremena 
<DominiCanes> jebat gha
<darkwood> nakon toga sh jd.sh
<darkwood> http://212.117.163.148/jd.sh
<darkwood> i baca mi error
<darkwood> http://pastebin.com/vzcPe3Ux
<ivoks> pokreces to sa sudo mozda?
<darkwood> da kao root
<ivoks> to ti je greska
<darkwood> sta je? :D
<ivoks> pa to sto pokreces kao root
<ivoks> ne moze root iscrtati prozor u korisnikovom X-u
<darkwood> hmm, a kako onda trebam??
<SilverSpace> http://www.logicsupply.com/products/ionitx_a_u zanimljiva ploca napaja se direktno iz cigle :)
<drj_cro> darkwood: samo ./jd.sh bez sudo
<drj_cro> al ce ti vjerojatno sada javljati gresku ako si prvo pokretao kao sudo
<drj_cro> pa ces morati obrisati dir u ~/.java 
<darkwood> hmm
<darkwood> ista stvar
<darkwood> ubija me ovaj rapidshare ://
<darkwood> imam premium a nemogu skidat sugave fajlove
<drj_cro> rapidshare mozes i wgetmo skidat
<darkwood> eee
<darkwood> kako D
<darkwood> ma to mi treba, kad je mutav ovaj tool
<drj_cro> kazes mu koj user i koj pass
<darkwood> znaci, ja bi fajlove ukucao u listu
<darkwood> i neka on skida
<drj_cro> da
<drj_cro> http://www.g-loaded.eu/2007/09/15/use-wget-or-curl-to-download-from-rapidshare-premium/
<drj_cro> tak ja imam doma slozeno
<drj_cro> skriptu koja sa rapida prek wgeta skida
<darkwood> uff kolko je to pisanja :(
<drj_cro> sec da se spojim doma pa ti pastam moju skriptu
<darkwood> aj, hvala
<darkwood> recimo kad ukucam
<darkwood> apt-get install default-jre
<darkwood> se instalira da java
<darkwood> pa onda ju brisem
<darkwood> apt-get purge default-jre
<darkwood> ali nije sve obrisalo
<darkwood> pa se koristi apt-get autoremove ?
<drj_cro> apt-get remove --purge default-jre
<darkwood> aha .D
<Mmike> ivoks nisam, opomena koja mi je poslana je bila skroz kriva kao i kartica poreznog racuna po kojem sam kao, bio, u dugu
<drj_cro> darkwood:  http://pastebin.com/g1pJnjxP
<drj_cro> tu si zamjeni username i sifru sa svojim rapid-userom/sifrom
<drj_cro> i napravis si listu za skidanje i pokrenes skripta lista.txt ili kako je vec nazoves
<darkwood> e super, kak sad to da pokrenem :)
<darkwood> u sta da spremim :)
<darkwood> znaci skripta se moze zvat bilo kako?
 * Mmike si je instalirao onu Dice aplikaciju 
<Mmike> koja je, kako vele, izvor svih problema
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakvi sad problemi te spopali
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ti ne citas internet? :)
<Mmike> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/virusi-trojani-androidu/107138.aspx
<drj_cro> darkwood: nazoves je bilo kako.recimo RapidWget i stavis da je exec, i pokreces recimo sa RapidWget -i lista_za_skidanje.txt
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol opet panicare
<darkwood> e super, hvala radi mi
<darkwood> e sad, imam problem
<darkwood> zasto mi skida preko SSL-a
<Mmike> isilon-1# df -h .
<Mmike> Filesystem    Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
<Mmike> OneFS         454T    126T    329T    28%    /ifs
<Mmike> isilon-1# 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, nije bas lol, proguglaj malo :)
<darkwood> drj_cro, vidi http://pastebin.com/Qr9R0kye
<darkwood> znaci, file nema ssl u sebi
<darkwood> a on ga automatski mova na https :/
<drj_cro> to te rapid baca. isto bi te tamo bacio i da ides preko bilo cega 
<darkwood> jer kolko sam vidio, poceli su naplacivat SSL download
<darkwood> placaju ga duplo
<drj_cro> ukljuci si direct download na rapidacc-u
<darkwood> hmm ,jesam
<darkwood> mislim da radi toga mi je prestalo radit preko flashgeta
<darkwood> jer su poceli nesto komplicirat preko ssl-a
<SilverSpace> Mmike: panicare bez veze 
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :) ok :) 
<darkwood> hvala puno drj_cro
<darkwood> ovaj ssl neznams ta je, valjda mi nece duplicirat mamicu im
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle koja panika zbog 50tisuca kaj se zarazilo ljudi kaj instaliraju kaj im treba i netreba naspram milijunui drugih kaj koriste uredaj sto im je i namjena
<SilverSpace> zasto ovo kod nas nema?? mamicu im http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZjOJsJXCS0
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne trkeljaj
<Mmike> da si ti bio medju tih 50k i tebi bi bila panika
<SilverSpace> ali nisam i ko ih hebe kaj su se zarazili
<jelly> rageagainstniccage
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :) pa ok, kad se tebi desi onda nemoj cviliti :)
<SilverSpace> kako kazu ima kod nas ako je istina http://protis.hr/products/details/zotac-atom-d510ion-ddr2hdmivgamatx/40999
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ce ti to? kupi si radije neki posten stroj pa pici rfactor malo
<SilverSpace> eh necu kutijetinu koja trosi 400-500W 
<SilverSpace> prodat cu i laptop
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ovo si uzmi: http://protis.hr/products/details/kuciste-intel-modular-server-chassis-mfsys25/7484
<jelly> za po doma?
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ja imam jednog za po doma
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> kad treba zagrijati stan, brzi je od plinskog bojlera
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> bogme, fina grijalica :)
<Mmike> Kad smo vec kod bojlera
<Mmike> Jel' znate nekog dobrog bojleratora
<ivoks> fina je kad stavis unutra 6 bladeova, svaki sa 4 proca i 48G RAM-a
<Mmike> U kuci od cure treba neke preinake napraviti, imaju etazno centralno al' griju i gore i dolje, pa bi htjeli da im neko slozi da mogu isprazniti gornji dio i ne grijati se gore
<ivoks> i natrpas 14 SAS diskova
<Mmike> ivoks, to je malo, danasnji serveri imaju po 70 gigi rama i 8 fizickih jezgri :)
<Mmike> i jos zacepis ventilaciju
<Mmike> da se brze zgrije :)
<ivoks> ja tebi govorim o onome sto imam, a ti o onome sto si vidio na /.
<ivoks> :))
<Mmike> :) ne, neg o onom s cim radim :)
<Mmike> al' dobro, dosta mlacenja pimpekima
<Mmike> vodoinstalater? ivoks, ti sigurno znas nekog, ti znas svakog
<ivoks> Super Mario
<ivoks> on i buraz Luigi ti super rade
<Mrga> pozdrav, kako da u irrssi-u zatvorim kanal bez da mi izadje iz svega
<ivoks>  /win close
<Mrga> hvala
<Mmike> ivoks, imas brojeve?
<ivoks> Mmike: 060-651-651
<ivoks> za Maria biraj 0451, a za Luigia 1451 :)
<Mmike> ;) Mogao si bar neki svoj 060 broj metnit ;)
<ivoks> :)
<civija> swype je najbolja android tipkovnica :)
<Mmike> sve su lose
<civija> nije swype
<DominiCanes> sve su u banani
<Mmike> pa mene se nije dojmilo
<Mmike> to je ono di ne dizes prst nego ga mices, right/
<civija> da
<civija> kad naucis 'swypeati' onda tipkas puno brze nego na obicnim
<Mmike> a jesi vidio onu skroz cudnu
<civija> meni je ispocetka isto bilo nekako neobicno
<Mmike> nemrem se sjetiti kako se to zove
<Mmike> ono gdje u krug nesto vrtis
<Mmike> cek
<obruT> kotac ? :)
<dru||d> koristi netko VLC remote?
<dru||d> na androidu
<DominiCanes> ne bas
<obruT> jel ima kakav mythtv frontend za android ? :)
<obruT> to bi bilo fora...
<Mmike> civija, 8pen
<Mmike> obruT, civija, vi ste shell hackeri
<Mmike> kako/cime da u .html fileovima promjenim blok koda?
<obruT> sed/awk/perl/...
<civija> tr ... :)
<Mmike> imam, recimo: <script>---gomiletina-javascripta-tu</script>
<Mmike> a trebam promjeniti u <iframe>drek
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> perl
<Mmike> gnj
<obruT> jel ti to jedini script u htmlu ?
 * SilverSpace naucio jako dobro koristiti 8pen 
<Mmike> :) nekad je, nekad nije
<Mmike> nadam se samo da uvijek isto izgleda
<Mmike> civija, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3OuCR0EpGo
<DominiCanes> nice   bas cu stavit na android
<civija> zanimljivo
<civija> iako mi se swype cini brzi
<civija> ali treba probat
<DominiCanes> ma imao sam swype i nisam bio bas zadovoljan
<DominiCanes> kaj ja znam idem stavi 8pen pa ti kazem
<Mmike> ja nisam probao 8pen
<Mmike> cini mi se vrlo ok
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> brijem da se treba opako navikavati 
<SilverSpace> da treba dosta vjezbe
<simbad> pozz
<DominiCanes> jebena stvar je 8pen 
<DominiCanes> puno brze od swypa
<civija> Mmike: btw ...
<civija> sed '/<script type=.text\/javascript./,/<\/script>/d' file.html
<Mmike> DominiCanes, probao si bas?
<DominiCanes> sada malo sam se igral
<DominiCanes> i puno mu je bolje od swaypa
<Mmike> civija, nije sam tak, imam solidan komada javascripta unutra, koji moram tocno matchati
<DominiCanes> la se moras naviknut
<civija> Mmike: ja sam shvatio da ti zelis izbrisati sve izmedju <script ...> i </script>
<civija> aha, vidim da sam krivo shvatio :)
<Mmike> civija, jok, zelim taj takav konkretni <script> blok zamijeniti sa iframetom :)
<Mmike> s tim da neki fileovi imaju hrpu scritp blokova, neki nemaju nit jedan :)
<Mmike> al 'samo taj specificni neki
<Mmike> i sad sam skuzio jos d aima \r\n unutra
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> veselje
<civija> prouci onda awk
<civija> mislim da ces s njim puno lakse nego s sed-om
<ivoks> mozes i vim koristiti
<Mmike> ivoks, a imam hrpetinu fileova
<Mmike> oko 250 siteova a svaki ima oko 300-400 .htmlova
<civija> Mmike: a python?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mislim, da
<Mmike> mogu isprogramirati to :)
<Mmike> al' bi radze nekako awkao ili nesto
<civija> pa i to je programiranje jer nije zgodno sloziti to sve
<civija> uostalom awk i sed isto imaju skripte dakle programiranje ti ne gine :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa?
<ivoks> Mmike: vim zna raditi u command line nacinu
<ivoks> prouci vim -c
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> civija, pitam se samo dal' je pravi put napraviti regularac koji ce matchati taj cijeli <script> blok, ili ima drugacije nekako
<Mmike> ivoks, eh, thnx. bacim ok
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> o
<ivoks> ubio sam se u brokuli
<ivoks> ubio
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> prezderavanje nije cilj :)
<Mmike> cak i ako se prezderavas brokulom :)
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> al bio sam tako gladan...
<ivoks> nisam nista jeo od 8h
<ivoks> dosao doma i skuhao pol kile brokule :)
<ivoks> neki dan narucim robu preko webshopa
<ivoks> i banka mi javi kako transankcija nije uspjela (iz nekog razloga)
<ivoks> a webshop mi zahvali na narudzbi i javi kako ce roba biti isporucena kroz 15 dana
<ivoks> i danas mi lik salje mail da su zagbili podatke, pa me mole da ponovno posaljem adresu gdje da isporuce robu
<ivoks> bio sam posten i rekao kako narudzba nije niti uspjela
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> btw, to sa 'nisam cijeli dan nista jeo' ti isto ne pridonosi skidanju kila
<ivoks> sve ja to znam
<ivoks> poanta je da necu jest junk vise
<Mmike> #define junk?
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> imam screen
<Mmike> splitan u 6 djelova
<Mmike> kad deatacham i reatacham
<Mmike> vise nemam split
<Mmike> zna li netko kako da ih natrag vratim splitovane?
<Mmike> WARNING - Replication problem: Seconds_Behind_Master=123 
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> prokleta polu-baza
<ivoks> Mmike: pa vec se syncalo, nije li
<Mmike> ivoks, erm... ha? :)
<ivoks> seconds_behind_master
<ivoks> jel se povecava ili smanjuje
<Mmike> ivoks, kako kad
<Mmike> ivoks, zna narasti i do 5000
<Mmike> kad ne pazim :)
<Mmike> to su readonly slaveovi
<Mmike> ako neki pocne toliko kasniti disejblam ga na haproxyju pa dodje k sebi
<Mmike> pa ga vratim nazad
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ima stream danas medvescak
<Mmike> lose je kad svih 6 boxova ode kvragu
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/hmEs2j
<SilverSpace> Natty Narwhal Alpha 3
<Mmike> brijem da bi haproxy trebao monitorirati mysqlove
<Mmike> i onda sam raspodjeljivati, ovisno o tome koliko je sjeban koji node
<DominiCanes>  dali netko radi sa aircrackom
<hbogner> jeste culi ovo, onog malog na jarunu ubio murjak
<chaky> hbogner: to je vijest od jucer
<hbogner> chaky, ja tek sad vidio
<chaky> hbogner: u danasnje vrijeme vijesti se azuriraju iz minute u minutu, kao vremenska prognoza
<hbogner> chaky, bio sam offline  :D
<chaky> OFFLINE!!! ja ne mogu biti offline ni 5 min :)
<chaky> moze se dogoditi i smak svijest, ti za to ne bi ni znao :P
<chaky> svijeta
<Mmike> offline
<Mmike> DominiCanes, nije bas da radim, al' 
<Mmike> sto te zanima?
<Mmike> DominiCanes, inace, puno je lakse da samo pitas, ako netko zna, odgovoriti ce ti
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> cekaj
<DominiCanes> mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 11
<hbogner> chaky, i dogodit ce mi se smak svijeta, u utorak mi je ispit :D
<DominiCanes> problem je u tome da mogu stavit AP posebno al kada napisem sudo aireplay-ng -5 -b bssid mon0 izleti to
<DominiCanes> pokusal sam sa macchangerom al nista
<DominiCanes> al sada nemam pojma kak da instaliram compat-wireless-2010-10-16.tar.bz2
<DominiCanes> jer je ocito problem u ubuntu 10.10
<DominiCanes> backtrack radi super 
<DominiCanes> al na ubuntu ne
<DominiCanes> iako dam da mi ubije sve kaj nije potrebno
<Mmike> DominiCanes, aircrack?
<DominiCanes> aircrack
<DominiCanes> da 
<Mmike> aircrack je samo cracker
<DominiCanes> tako je
<Mmike> njemu dajes capture file
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> aireplay te muci
<DominiCanes> da
<dru||d> kako da iskopiram jednu mkv datoteku na ext harx? kad je pokusam kopirati kaze da je datoteka prevelika
<Mmike> kad palis kurvinjski mod na kartici onda reci na koji kanal hoces ju postaviti
<Mmike> airmon wlan0 start 11
<Mmike> tako nekako
<Mmike> neznam napamet
<DominiCanes> eee pa to je probelm
<Mmike> dru||d, mozda fakat je? :)
<DominiCanes> airodump-ng --bssid xxxxxxxx --channel 11 --ivs -w mon0
<DominiCanes> e onda ide 
<DominiCanes> aireplay-ng -5 -b xxxxxxxx mon0
<DominiCanes> eeee a izbaci mi da ne mogu radit jer je moj mac ma 1 a AP  je na 11 (recimo)
<Mmike> pa velim ti 
<Mmike> stavi karticu na 11
<Mmike> al' ne sa airodump
<Mmike> --channel je samo filter
<Mmike> u airodumpu
<DominiCanes> da al onda ce gledat samo  kanal 11
<DominiCanes> a ne sve
<DominiCanes> kaj ni
<Mmike> pa to zelis
<Mmike> kaj ne?
<DominiCanes> ne ja zelim da scenira sve 
<DominiCanes> onda da ja odaberem
<DominiCanes> cekaj idem bas pogledat ako to tvoje radi
<dru||d> 4.4 GB ima taj mkv 
<hbogner> dru||d, a kolko ima slobodnog mjesta na ext hardu?
<dru||d> 281 GB
<hbogner> a koji je fs na hardu? samo reci da je fat32 :D
<dru||d> vfat
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> naravno fat ima ogranicenje na 2 giga max file size
<hbogner> prebaci si externi disk u ntfs ako ga vec koristis i na win
<hbogner> ili splitaj ovaj 4.4 fajl u 3 fajla manja od 2 giga
<DominiCanes> Mmike: ne radi
<DominiCanes> Mmike: kako da instaliram http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/channel-negative-one-maxim.patch
<Mmike> DominiCanes, huh :)
<Mmike> DominiCanes, jel' kuzis kako radi git?
<DominiCanes> nemam pojma
<DominiCanes> ima koji tutorial
<DominiCanes> lol?
<Mmike> :)
<dru||d> sta moram staviti primary ili logical?
<DominiCanes> e onda mi objasni kako da instaliram compat-wireless-2010-10-16.tar.bz2
<DominiCanes> otvorim a onda kaj
<DominiCanes> inace ima .sh file
<DominiCanes> a tu nema
<DominiCanes> damn
<hbogner> dru||d, ako mislis cjeli disk kao jednu particiju stavi kao primary
<hbogner> ali mislim da ti je svejedno
<dru||d> stavio vec logical s cfdisk i sada mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdd
<dru||d> i stoji na 0%
<dru||d> root@phoenix:~# mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdd5
<dru||d> Cluster size has been automatically set to 4096 bytes.
<dru||d> Initializing device with zeroes:   0%
<Mmike> DominiCanes, di si nasao to?
<Mmike> DominiCanes, sorry, radim 505 stvari odjednom pa sam malo spor :0
<DominiCanes> 505 sa  crtom
<dru||d> a evo doslo je na 1%
<DominiCanes> cek
<dru||d> hoce li to dugo trajati? moram ici raditi u nocnu :))
<hbogner> dru||d, a bit ce sporo, ipak to ide preko usb-a
<DominiCanes> Mmike: http://trac.aircrack-ng.org/ticket/742
<DominiCanes> skroz dole 
<hbogner> dru||d, pa mozda nekoliko sati
<dru||d> aaa
<dru||d> i sto cu ja sada u nocnoj :D
<hbogner> ali ima nekih aplikacija koje to brze odrade
<hbogner> ali ov ekoje ja koristim su na jednom cd-u
<dru||d> a nish .. sad kad sam vec stavio neka radi
<hbogner> samo se nadam da si pazio oji ti je to disk :D
<hbogner> sdd
<dru||d> jesam :D
<hbogner> nemali broj puta su se ljudi zeznuli i krivi disk prebrisali :D
<DominiCanes> ja sam jednom formatiral moj htc jer sam mislil da je usb kljucic
<Mmike> cakephp je jedno veliko smece :)
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> javlja se lik da se ne moze spojiti na postgres
<Mmike> da ne radi
<Mmike> reko, ajd da jednom postgres ne radi
<Mmike> lik se za minutu javio opet 'sorry, na krivi server se pokusavam spojiti, sve je ok' :)
<SilverSpace> dobra tekma
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes sad sretan :)
<Mmike> :)
<tuba_> z
<Mmike> m
<drj_cro> pitanje: jel slagao ko pos printer pod linuxom?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-04
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> Meugen!
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: kako ti slaveovi mogu toliko lagad? pa sto radis?
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa eto, zahtjevna web aplikacija
<MmikeDOMA> ima UPDATEova koji traju po 5-6 sekundi
<MmikeDOMA> i jos kad ih SELECT neki zblokira
<MmikeDOMA> i prd
<MmikeDOMA> Cudno mi je samo sto su neki slaveovi dedicirani za sphinx
<MmikeDOMA> Koji svakih 10ak minuta napravi rotaciju svojih indexa
<MmikeDOMA> Al' eto
<MmikeDOMA> Dal' netko zna neki tool koji bi od nekog komada teksta napravio regularni izraz koji maatcha taj text?
<civija> probaj regexbuddy ...
<civija> nece sam napisat regexp ali je blizu :)
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> jel' radi pod winetom? :)
<civija> da
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> trazim sad, ne nalazim, neku funkciju ili tool ili nesto
<MmikeDOMA> sto ce mi od stringa: Ja sam malo govno
<MmikeDOMA> napraviti: Ja\ sam\ malo\ govno
<civija> znaci ti trazis nesto da ti samo napravi escape stringa?
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> nasao sam
<Mmike> python
<Mmike> import re
<Mmike> re.escape('moj neki teskst')
<Mmike> :)
<civija> ma sed :)
<civija> ne mozes pipeat neki output u python
<civija> u sed mozes sve :)
<jelly> kak ne bi mogo pipeat 
<jelly> sys.stdin.readline()
<civija> istina
<civija> mea culpa :)
<civija> ali svakako je krace sed-om :)
<jelly> sed nema ugrađen re.escape, pa moraš razmišljat, googlat, i ukrast escaper.
<civija> istina ali ovo je vrlo jednostavan primjer
<civija> pronadji svaki razmak i zamijeni ga s \razmak
<jelly> razmak, i tocku, i \, i (), i [], ...
<jelly> perl -pe '$_ = quotemeta'
<civija> cool :)
<jelly> to je bilo "googlat" metodologijom
<Mmike> :) python did the trick :)
<Mmike> uzme file, od njega napravi regularac, podvali ga sedu, sed napravi inline replace, voila :)
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> test file mi je re.py
<Mmike> i kazem import re
<Mmike> i dobijem silu gresaka
<Mmike> i ne kuzim ;)
<jelly> s/re/djub\1/
<jelly> erm.
<civija> hehe, to sam ja nedavno napravio s platform.py :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ovaj re escaper ne escapea noveredove
<Mmike> glupi glupan
<Mmike> :)
<BoRo> pozdrav!
<BoRo> samo isprobavam.. prvi puta sam na ovom kanalu i opcenito sam nedavno poceo koristiti irc..
<BoRo> pa molim za razumijevanje.. hvala..
<obruT> ajme sta ces ovdje...
<BoRo> najme.. sorry.. spremam se instalirati ubuntu ili kubuntu ili xbuntu..
<obruT> zasto pobogu ? :)
<BoRo> koji bi bio bolji ili jednostavniji a da vecinom sve radi..
<BoRo> kaj zasto..?
<obruT> pa tak, zanima me motivacija :)
<obruT> ubuntu je gnome baziran, kubuntu je kde baziran, xubuntu xfce baziran
<BoRo> koji vise izgleda ko win..?
<BoRo> malo za promjenu..
<obruT> dakle razlika je u defaultnom GUI-u i skupu osnovnih aplikacija, s tim da je xubuntu "laksi" sto se tice potrosnje resursa, odnosno po defaultu dobis aplikacije koje trose ponesto manje resursa
<BoRo> znam da je razlika ogromna.. ali..
<obruT> niti jedan ne izgleda kao win
<obruT> ako trazis nesto sto izgleda kao win onda nemoj ni trazit nesto drugo
<BoRo> :D.. no nebumo sad previse filozofirali.. :)
<BoRo> to nevolim..
<BoRo> ok.. decki.. sorry.. pozz.. ostavljam vas u miru bozjem..
<dodobas> Mmike: jedno hmm... pitanje
<dodobas> kada radis upit nesto IN (bla); gdje bla ima ~1.2mil redova
<Mmike> mislis na ... WHERE bla IN (SELECT tra FROM gra)  ?
<dodobas> tako nesto
<Mmike> ok?
<dodobas> usporeno je... :)
<Mmike> no shit :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> mozes probati sa exists
<Mmike> SELECT nekikufer FROM bla WHERE EXISTS (SELECT 1 FROM tra WHERE bla.id = tra.id)
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> ili jointaj
<SilverSpace> obruT: fakat si ga nagovorio da ostane na windozima :)
<Mmike> SELECT bla.* FROM bla JOIN tra ON bla.id = tra.id
<Mmike> no opet, ako je je presjek ogroman, jbg, sporo je
<Mmike> zvizni explain analyze na pastebin negdje
<Mmike> tj, vidi dal' ti tamo ovaj radi sortiranje na disk
<Mmike> pa ako radi daj mu veci sortmem
<dodobas> bas gledam po pgadmin3... kako to  izvesti
<dodobas> u nadi da ima nesto sto ce objasniti 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> pa napisi samo
<Mmike> explain analyze SELECT ....
<Mmike> imas tamo F7
<Mmike> al' onda ce ti tesko biti copypasteati :)
<Mmike> terminal, psql -c "explain analyze select ..." dbname -U user ... > /tmp/explain.txt
<Mmike> ili ako ti je select sjebat sa navodnicima i pizdarijama
<Mmike> psql -f file.di.je.selext.txt dbname -U user ...
<dodobas> Mmike: ma sve ok... nije nesto bitno... neki update koji traje eonima.. :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cesto se moze ubrzati :)
<Mmike> daj da vidim, kvragu :)
<dodobas> joj joj joj ... cek
<dodobas> http://pastie.org/1632590
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> taj select ti vrati 1.4 M recorda, right?
<dodobas> tako nesto
<Mmike> pa to je ok
<Mmike> sve su hashevi, nema merge jointova, sve 5 :)
<dodobas> svi FK su DEFFERED...
<dodobas> nema triggera... 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> e? :)
<Mmike> fk nekad pomogne al' ne u tvom slucaju
<Mmike> a imas pre malo redaka da bi indexi bili bitni
<Mmike> osim na kraju
<Mmike> al' opet, kol'ka ti je tablica?
<Mmike> postgres najcesce dobro skuzi kad ce index kad ce seq scan
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<jelly> Jutro, eh?  ...e sad nek mi neko objasni "Jaco pederu"
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jel bi netko bio zainteresiran raditi za init?
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> jel bi tko isao sutra penjat u moscenicku dragu ili medveju ?
<ivoks> sutra idem na sljeme :)
<obruT> ih
<obruT> nist, idem...
<obruT> pozdrav !
<Vlado9A3CY> obruT, pozz
<Vlado9A3CY> ja bih isao planinarit sutra, ali moram na plac po salatu :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> http://embed.break.com/MjAxNTY0OA==
<ivoks> snimi ovo
<ivoks> jest da je ubrzano i suzeno
<ivoks> al opet...
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<ivoks> 1. Novi kroj izbornih jedinica ﻿Izborne jedinice dobit će novi kroj, ali Zagreb ostaje podijeljen u tri jedinice, od kojih jedna seže do mora
<ivoks> koji cirkus
<Mmike> Frlji
<Mmike> ivoks: trazis tajnicu? :)
<drac0> vecer
<drac0> kanalisti
<jelly-home> ivoks: tko su "init"?
<drac0> ptlo, prejaka stvar, whiteboard!!!
<drac0> ptlo, awesome man, fantastic! :)
<ptlo> fala fala :)
<drac0> night peeps
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-05
<dodobas> hebemu...
<dodobas> onaj Places meni.. sto god se klikne otvori s f-spot... tj pokusa otvoriti s f-spot jer se f-spot srusi
<MmikeMRMA> eh
<drac0> dobar dan
<drac0> postovanje
<Mmike> desi drakoslave
<drac0> evome :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ping
<drac0> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/a82s
<SilverSpace> drac0: 
<drac0> predobri mi ovi scrollbars u nattyu
<drac0> android fora
<drac0> bit ce super kad to bude final, jer ovi do sada su uzas zastarijeli i odvratni
<SilverSpace> ‘overlay’ scrollbars
<drac0> yep
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> ovaj mi nati smrdi sve na os za tablete
<drac0> sve ide u tome smjeru :)
<SilverSpace> sad treba samo jedan dobar tablet
<SilverSpace> i neki dock za njega
<Mmike> ne radi mi taj flash tamo
<SilverSpace> i na kraju ce se sve pretvoriti u racunalo za sve prilike
<SilverSpace> Mmike: odi na http://vimeo.com/20570173
<SilverSpace> ni meni nije radio
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ne, nego se racunalo nece vise zvati racunalom... postati ce dio nas...
<dodobas> BORG we rule...
<drac0> resistance is futile
<drac0> we are the BORG
<drac0> we will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own
<Mmike> thnx :)
<chaky> drac0: ahoj
<SilverSpace> evo i MS izdaje OS za tablete
<drac0> chaky, oj
<drac0> chaky, probao nekidan, pucao mi wifi
<chaky> meni radi wifi i kamera bez problema
<drac0> 720p ne radi
<chaky> neki dan, ovo je kernel od jucer
<drac0> dobim crni ekran
<drac0> da vidim da je rc7
<drac0> mogao bi probati :)
<drac0> ja sam bio na rc6
<SilverSpace> jailbreakao sam iPod touch
<chaky> 720p ne radi ima od samog pocetka
<chaky> cekaju se libovi od 2.3.3
<chaky> u cm7
<drac0> already there :)
<chaky> ti da, ja ne
<drac0> imas novi gingervillian 1.4
<drac0> super radi
<chaky> ostat cu na cm7 rc1
<drac0> ima i a2sd darktremor
<chaky> cekam rc2 ili final
<drac0> treba biti tester malo :)
<drac0> svega po malo
<drac0> android drolja :)
<chaky> mislio sam probati oxygen
<drac0> uff to mi je komka
<drac0> *koma
<chaky> zasto?
<drac0> adam je zabrijao previse :)
<drac0> a ono totalno clean aosp
<chaky> pa ako radi :)
<drac0> imas tipa 7-8 apps instaliranih na pocetku
<drac0> nema CM optionsa
<drac0> nema widget buttonsa
<drac0> to mi full fali
<chaky> znaci bolje ipak ostati kod cyanogenmoda ili defrost
<drac0> yep
<drac0> villian 1.4 ima novih 2.3.3 fora
<drac0> ima novi settings izbornik
<drac0> profiles
<chaky> aha
<drac0> ono tipa za home, work, itd
<drac0> sve mozes postimati u njega
<drac0> zgodno
<chaky> onda je bolje probati villiana, kazes a
<drac0> i na villianu mi radi 720p ;)
<drac0> probaj svakako
<chaky> vorkKernel noviji izlazi danas ili sutra
<drac0> nakon a2sd darktremor imao 143 mb free :D
<drac0> e vidio
<drac0> bit ce dobar
<chaky> bas cu ga probati
<drac0> i onaj jucerasnji je ok
<drac0> razmisljao sam probati
<dodobas> MS po obicaju kasni 2 godine...
<drac0> a i ovaj villian defrost .37.2 je super
<drac0> richard i eviollet ga rade
<dodobas> vezano uz tablete
<drac0> ima sve od eviolleta unutra
<drac0> chaky, ima di kakav dobar repo za android wallpapere, hrpu sam pregledao sve bezveze
<chaky> drac0: www.zedge.net, imas i android aplikaciju za to
<SilverSpace> dodobas: to ne kuzim firma koja ima para i resurse trebala bi prednaciti ??
<chaky> drac0: mogao bih veceras staviti gingerVillain, pa onda ubacim i ovu 16gb karticu, samo da jos rsyncam fat32 particiju.
<drac0> chaky, probaj svakako, meni se cini ok
<chaky> jesi siguran da covjek nije odustao od defrosta? Mozda je gingervillain novi defrost?
<drac0> chaky, prije cca 10 dana je rekao da nije
<drac0> chaky, ceka stabilni gri40 ginger
<drac0> jer zeli stabilnost prije svega
<drac0> tek onda ce sloziti defrost 7
<drac0> rekao je da je villian testgrounds :)
<drac0> sad da li se ista promjenilo, ne znam
<drac0> al vjerujem da bi to rekao, da je
<drac0> s obzirom da nikada nije potvrdio da je defrost EOL
<drac0> chaky, na kraju krajeva villian se krece u pravome smjeru ;)
<chaky> pa zato i pitam
<drac0> chaky, koji launcher koristis
<chaky> go
<chaky> odlican je ;)
<drac0> bolji od pro
<chaky> definitivno
<chaky> samo nema widgete ako pro
<chaky> kao*
<chaky> ali opet, to nema ni adw
<drac0> ma widgeti me ne zanimaju
<drac0> samo trose bateriju :)
<chaky> koristio sam adw i poslije njega adw ex, ali Go mi je nekako bolji. Ima latest applications menu, gdje mogu lako doci programa koje sam vec pokretao, pa ih ne moram traziti pod svima
<chaky> prebacivanje sa jednog home screena na drugi sam stavio efekt kocke, pa mi izgleda kao compiz :) To mi je c00l kada drugima pokazivam android :)
<drac0> hihi
<SilverSpace> drac0: http://is.gd/0m8l0w
<chaky> iphone luzeri mogu samo plaziti jezik
<drac0> chaky, bome su fino nadostukali taj launcher go
<SilverSpace> drac0: neki dan ih je jos bilo
<drac0> SilverSpace, bome nije losa, fini atom, ddr2, wifi
<drac0> ok sve osim proizvodjaca jel :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i e.sata
<drac0> chaky, koliko ima tih go lauchera bogati :)
<chaky> jedan, ovo drugo su teme, pluginovi itd.
<chaky> imas poseban tab za running programe, koje mozes "ubiti" duzim pritiskom na ikonicu
<drac0> chaky, zeam launcher isto nije los, taj ti je u oxygenu
<chaky> zeam je EOL
<chaky> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=664149
<drac0> ma daj nisam znao
<drac0> chaky, battery drain issue? :)
<chaky> nope
<chaky> 2,5 dana wifi ON, 3G ON, gmail/twitter sync
<drac0> nice ;)
<chaky> moglo bi i 3 dana, da iskljucim sto od toga, pa necu
<SilverSpace> rotteri
<drac0> stocko :)
<chaky> :)))
<drac0> SilverSpace, daj se vise prekini zahebavati i rootaj tog legenda
<drac0> ginger cist fino radi na legendu
<drac0> fakat te ne kuzim :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne treba mi
<SilverSpace> mogli bi ovaj tijedan bateriju dogovoriti
<SilverSpace> ako ne bude grdo vrijeme
<drac0> mogli bi
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu prodati edge
<drac0> ma daj
<drac0> sto kad uzmes bateriju ovu
<drac0> dobra ideja
<drac0> uzmi si lenovo u260 ;)
<SilverSpace> ma necu nista
<SilverSpace> uzet cu si ipad
<SilverSpace> 2
<drac0> what???
<drac0> kaj si puko
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ako vec ides dati pare onda bolje uzmi motorolu xoom
<drac0> hebo te jobs i ipad
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<drac0> zaboli me glava od tebe :)
 * drac0 ide zdrmati popodnevnu kavu
<SilverSpace> odi setat cucka
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> ste vidjeli seesmic, http://bitURL.net/a82t
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kako rjesavate 'low space' problem na androidu?
<Mmike> od 150MB imam 11 MB free, 43MB system i 96MB apps
<Mmike> a sve sto mogu sam nagurao na karticu
<SilverSpace> pa kaj sve imas gore
<SilverSpace> da ti nije dosta
<Mmike> pa kajjaznam
<Mmike> imam aplikacija
<Mmike> raznih :)
<Mmike> najvise mi zauzima contacts
<Mmike> 7 MB
<CrazyLemon> app2sd is the magic word :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, to radi na 2.2?
<Mmike> btw, cura na legendu ima 180MB appstoragea, ja na desiretu imam 140
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<CrazyLemon> ja na heroju imam 166mb internal storage..od toga je free 116mb ...a imam preko 40 aplikacija i neke su oko 7-8mb :D
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, 2.2 android?
<Mmike> app2sd, ok, idem trazim
<CrazyLemon> da..
<Mmike> spp 2 SD free
<Mmike> to?
<CrazyLemon> neznam ako postoji aplikacija na marketu..apps2sd ovakav kakvog ja imam je feature rootanih telefona i nalazi se u custom ROMovima
<CrazyLemon> al men se čini da u 2.2 androidu možeš micat aplikacije na sd.. idi u manage applications i tam odaberi jednu aplikaciju i trebao bi vidjet "Move to SD"
<SilverSpace> bez rootanja ne mozes sve prebaciti
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, sve koje mogu sam muvao na SD
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> ja sam bio uvjeren da neke aplikacije jednostavno ne mogu na sdcard jer su tako napisane
<CrazyLemon> jedne nemožeš ne..bar ne sa tim builtin 'move to sd' 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> rootati mobitel
<Mmike> inace nema smisla :)
<Mmike> pre jadno je
<SilverSpace> i moras imati na kartici ext3
<SilverSpace> particiju
<masnipalac> dobar dan
<masnipalac> imam mali problem, najednom mi neočitava usb stick, a malo prije sam iskopirao s njega na desktop, pošto mi je trebo sav prostor na usb-u
<masnipalac> možda sam zezno što sam označio sve i izrezo i onda zaljepio na desktop
<SilverSpace> nema to veze
<SilverSpace> jel ti ga vidi lsusb
<masnipalac> ee bok sused
<SilverSpace> bok
<masnipalac> nisam ni probo, nisam znal kaj treba, zato i pitam
<masnipalac> znači da upišem to
<SilverSpace> u terminal
<masnipalac> samo tren, da pejstam kaj izbacilo
<masnipalac> http://pastebin.com/mtKzwNyG
<SilverSpace> jel si ga ustekao 
<SilverSpace> jedino ovo Elan Microelectronics Corp.
<masnipalac> uštekan je bio
<masnipalac> i još je uvek
<SilverSpace> Bus 005 Device 012: ID 04f3:0230 Elan Microelectronics Corp.
<SilverSpace> je to
<masnipalac> kak da ga onda montiram
<SilverSpace> trebao bi raditi ako je do sad
<drac0> Mmike, lol :D
<masnipalac> trebo sam iz drugog kompa nekaj prebacit na ovaj
<SilverSpace> jel na drugom windovs
<masnipalac> i kopiro sam, tj. izrezo ovde na desktop
<masnipalac> da imam čist usb
<masnipalac> i sad kad uštekam, nema ga
<drac0> Mmike, rootaj, formatiraj sd karticu sa ext3 particijom, custom rom ima app2sd + dalvik cache
<SilverSpace> jesi ga samo istekao ili si ga odmontirao
<drac0> internal storage ce ti biti gotovo prazan
<masnipalac> išteko
<SilverSpace> drac0: to sam mu i ja reko
<drac0> Mmike, fakat ne kuzim tebe i Silvera :)
<Mmike> drac0, e?
<Mmike> drac0, kontext?
<Mmike> aha
<drac0> kupite si hebeni ipad/phone/pod sta vec :)
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> budem :)
<SilverSpace> masnipalac: sad ga opet ustekaj u windowse i pravilno ga odmontiraj 
<Mmike> al' izdrk mi je to da moram tolko vremena trosit na drketanje s mobitelom
<Mmike> jebemu
<Mmike> i jos k'o mobitel nije uopce tak kul uredjaj
<drac0> Mmike, ma sta koliko vremena, pa rootas ga i postavis sve za 20 min lol
<Mmike> da, kad si to napravio 505 puta pa znas kako ide
<drac0> to napravis za jedan vikend i mirna bosna
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ti sad seres apple je zakon :)
<Mmike> ae :) lako rec 'jedan vikend', tko ce traziti SQL injectione u djangovom ORM frameworku? :)
<drac0> cuj ovoga al je promjenio plocu
<masnipalac> ni tam mi ga nevidi, izbaci mi neki eror, da nije neki drajver instaliran, ili tak nekaj
<drac0> jos ce poceti da je i MS zakon :)
 * Mmike SilverSpacea opce ne dozivljava ozbiljno vise :) k'o moja baba je postao :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ne citas moje tvitove
<drac0> Mmike, rootaj + custom rom, end of story ;)
<drac0> SilverSpace, kupi si ipad i odi spat :)
<SilverSpace> masnipalac: mozda ti je riknuo onda
<masnipalac> a more bit, a do ovog časa je delal
<drac0> SilverSpace, mozda cu imati i kupca za tvoj lap[+baterija] ako se odlucis prodati ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0: vec tri dana pljujem po appleu na twitteru
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma vidio :)
<drac0> hebo te provala iz apple zatvora, il kak se to ono zove, jailbrake
<SilverSpace> samo je stete  kaj prave dobar hardwert
<drac0> uopce ga ne rade oni
<drac0> radi ga foxconn
<SilverSpace> kinezi
<drac0> apple je hrpa smrdljivih dizajnera u uredu 200 kvadratnih metara
<SilverSpace> masnipalac: probaj ga preformatirati
<drac0> nis, odoh ulovit koju macku
<drac0> l8r
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> pazi da ne ulovis milf
<SilverSpace> :)
<masnipalac> a kak da to napravim kad ga uopće nevidim
<SilverSpace> hm fuck e da
<SilverSpace> Bus 005 Device 012: ID 04f3:0230 Elan Microelectronics Corp.
<SilverSpace> masnipalac: jel taj
<masnipalac> valjda
<masnipalac> a vidi http://pastebin.com/AJjcaH42
<SilverSpace> lipi lsusb kad nije ustekan
<SilverSpace> lupi*
<SilverSpace> inace obavezno moras odmontirati te usbe stikove i na win i na linux
<SilverSpace> zna ti sjebat pogotovo windowsi
<masnipalac> http://pastebin.com/VtQH66XX
<SilverSpace> to je bez njega
<masnipalac> da
<SilverSpace> znaci da ga ne vidi i da ovo nije Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04f3:0230 Elan Microelectronics Corp.
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to riknulo 
<masnipalac> isti problem mi je i kad uštekam pržilicu preko usb-a, uopće ju nevidi
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> jel to direkno u racunalo ustekavas
<masnipalac> u usb, otraga
<masnipalac> na kompu je cd pržilica
<masnipalac> a ovu, dvd imam preko kablova na usb
<masnipalac> na drugom kompu radi
<masnipalac> radila :)
<masnipalac> sad neznam, nisam probo, a vjerovatno nebi ni tamo, pošto ni ovi usb neće
<masnipalac> opčenito, sjebana kanta od kompa
<masnipalac> šteka, ledi, smrzava, neće... uh :)
<SilverSpace> moguce da je nesto riknulo
<SilverSpace> pa ti sjebalo i usb
<masnipalac> niš neče, no svejedno fala za trud, pozzzz
<drac0> ako imate problema s mackama u susjedstvu, rjesavam povoljno
<drac0> chaky, super je go launcher, tnx! ;)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> drac0: lol
<SilverSpace> hbogner: poz
<hbogner> ola amigos
<drac0> welcome hbogner
<hbogner> kaj ima ljudofi
<drac0> nis posebno
<drac0> Mmike jos nije rootao, SilverSpace kupuje ipad i tako ...
<drac0> :
<drac0> :)
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> i fali macki po gradu tj. novom zg
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> lol
<drac0> odoh na velebitsko
<drac0> l8r peeps
<SilverSpace> dosta za danas preko 4000 tocki
<drj_cro_> pozz ima koga da je slagao pos printer pod linuxom ?
<bobica257> Dobar dan
<bobica257> mene zanima zašto reviweri na launchpadu ne obavljaju svoj posao?
<bobica257> Ako bi bili onda tako dobri dali bi mogli mene dodati u tim, da mogu i ja prevađati?
<sale> bobica257: sto si prevodio?
<bobica257> Nanoshot, Ubuntu, Sofa statisctics i jos pae stvari
<SilverSpace> da nam je javljeno mozda bi i pogledali
<bobica257> Pa ako pogledate imate oko 17000 stringova za pogledati
<sale> bobica257: provjerio sam nekoliko stringova od nanoshota. U ovom stringu postoji oko 4-5 tipfelera/lose prevedenih fraza https://translations.launchpad.net/nanoshot/trunk/+pots/nanoshot/hr/2/+translate
<SilverSpace> bobica257: treba to javljati na mailing listu
<sale> bobica257: s obzirom da je nas tim moderiran radi odrzavanja neke razine kvalitete i konzistentnosti prijevoda, ovo je prvi razlog zbog kojeg smatram da jos nisi spreman za uclanjenje
<sale> bobica257: http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/KakoPrevoditi
<sale> bobica257: http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Prioritetni_paketi
<sale> malo stiva za pocetak ;-)
<bobica257> Dobro Hvala :)
<sale> bobica257: super je sto zelis prevoditi, ali prevodenje se treba obavljati prema odredenim pravilima ;-)
<sale> bobica257: takoder, predlazem da se prijavis na nasu mailing listu - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu
<sale> nije bas 'prometna', ali kad god imas nekakvog pitanje ili zazelis da ti netko revidira prijevod, posaljes mail na nju ;-)
<SilverSpace> sale: kad ce f1
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> SilverSpace: dobro znas  :-)
<sale> vidim da bitchas na twitteru :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> poludit cu
<SilverSpace> hebali ih rat 
<SilverSpace> ratovi*
<SilverSpace> sad bi vec bilo nabrijavanje
<sale> e da :-(
<bobica257> Imate kakav savjet za početnika?
<sale> 1. procitas smjernice za prevodenje na wikiju (link sam ti vec dao)
<sale> 2. prijavis se na mailing listu
<sale> 3. za sva pitanja, nejasnoce i ostale stvari u vezi prijevoda javis se na mailing listu
<sale> 4. bilo bi pozeljno da najprije prevodis prioritetne pakete (zabiljezis se na wikiju)
<sale> 5. mozes se i ovdje javiti ako imas nekakvih pitanja :-)
<bobica257> OK hvala
<sale> np ;-)
<bobica257> :)
<bobica257> Doviđenja
<hbogner> argh
<hbogner> jel netko zna kako normalno sprijecit mysql da se starta pri boot-u
<hbogner> "sudo update-rc.d -f mysql remove" sam napravio
<hbogner> ali jos se pokrece
<hbogner> al neznam kakao
<sale> hbogner: otvori /etc/init/mysql.conf i zakomentiraj...
<sale> #start on (net-device-up
<sale> #          and local-filesystems
<sale> #         and runlevel [2345])
<sale> odmah na vrhu ti je ;-)
<sale> update-rc.d ti nece pomoci kod upstart skripti :-)
<CrazyLemon> meni je pomoglo!
<CrazyLemon> i swear! :D
<hbogner> a tu se sakrio, mamicu mu
<hbogner> fala sale 
<sale> np
<hbogner> a bas ga trazio svuda
<sale> CrazyLemon: don't swear, that's rude :-)
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sale> lol http://www.youswear.com/index.asp?language=Croatian
<CrazyLemon> sale kad si več tu..jel možda ti koristiš CM na heroju? :D
<hbogner> sale, sad masovno editiram upstart skripte :D
<hbogner> sve kaj mi netreba gasim
<sale> CrazyLemon: ne izravno. Koristim Elelinux http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932377
<sale> on se temelji na njemu
<sale> hbogner: sad si otkrio Ameriku :-)
<CrazyLemon> ma meni dosadio 2.2 pa tražim nešto sa 2.3 :) ..i ono..nemam šta radit pa se mi igra :)
<sale> CrazyLemon: elelinux je jako dobar - Android 2.3.2
<hbogner> sale, da, upsatart mi je bio nepoznanica, smao me zajebavao
<ivoks> Mmike: ne; uz malo srece zaposljavam dvojicu uskoro
<ivoks> jelly-home: www.init.hr
<CrazyLemon> sale  ovaj..kako je sa baterijom i brzinom? i tu vidim da moraš prvo upotrijebit gps status prije nego što upotrijebiš navigaciju.. kinda sux 
<hbogner> ivoks, prosirujes biznis
<ivoks> hbogner: da, planiram
<hbogner> kaj ti je nivas?
<ivoks> klijent
<hbogner> reklamiras ih na glavnoj
<hbogner> :D
<sale> CrazyLemon: jako dobar battery life. Traje mi oko 4 dana ako samo telefoniram i saljem SMS-ove i oko 2 dana ako koristim jos 3G i muziku
<ivoks> hbogner: napravili su site
<hbogner> ahaa
<CrazyLemon> sale cool..tnx :)
<hbogner> ivoks, al oni tebe nsu stavili na listu klijenata :D
<ivoks> hbogner: zato jer ne koristim njihov CMS, vec samo template
<hbogner> aha, onda ok
<dom__> pozdrav ljudi. zna li netko ima li xubuntu  live cd opciju
<dom__> meni u izborniku samo pise instalacija
<sale> dom__: imas li opciju 'Isprobaj Xubuntu'?
<dom__> ne
<dom__> kada ga pokrenem u windowsima ne izlazi mi nikakav izbornik 
<DominiCanes> kaj postoji jos koji dobar site za download filmova kao oneklickmoviez
<dom__> a kada bootam onda imam izbornik instaliraj itd
<dom__> zna li netko ima li xubuntu live cd opciju?
<chaky> ima
<dom__> chaky di se skriva ta opcija
<chaky> trebala bi biti odmah kada bootas racunalo s tog cda
<dom__> ne znam, probat cu jos jednom jer znam tako nesto ne vidjeti, mada mi je neobicno da u windowsima kada pokrecem cd ne otvara nikakav izbornik kao kod ubuntua
<chaky> nema to veze
<chaky> trebas bootati racunalo s tog cda
<dom__> ok, cu probati jos jednom da vidim pa se javim... ok?
<dom__> chacky si tu ?
<dom__> tj chaky
#ubuntu-hr 2011-03-06
<ivan_> bok
<ivan_> jel tko budan ovdje :)?
<drj_cro> MmikeMRMA: budan?
<bobica257> dobar dan
<bobica257> kako prevesti Widget
<rijeka> Pozdrav svima
<rijeka> Trebam pomoć, kako doznati malo više o onoj opciji kad se u nautilusu pokreće glazba tako da samo stavim miša iznad neke pjesme?
<rijeka> Htio bi znati kako se to gasi i pali i malo više o toj opciji
<rijeka> (gasi - to disable)
<MmikeMRMA> drj_cro, sad jesam
<drj_cro> Mmike: vidim da si doma u mysql-u, koj mod da izaberem latin2_croatian ili cp1250_croatian da mi dobro radi sort i hr znakovlje ?
<Mmike> drj_cro, nisam bas, gdje kod mogu ljudima prepoucujem da se klone toga i koriste postgresql :)
<Mmike> pa bih i tebi to preporucio, ako mozes :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, a sto se mysqla tice, znam da je bio neki bed s nasim slovima za sortiranje
<drj_cro> ok.a kak je postgres sa hr znakovljem?
<Mmike> drj_cro, jako dobro
<drj_cro> je bed je sa lj,nj,dz ne kuzi ih kao jedno slovo vec kao 2
<Mmike> Heh, vidis, nemam pojma, cek da probam :)
<Mmike> ivoks inace zna puno vise o mysqlu i sortiranju, on je pisao patcheve neke za mysql
<Mmike> ptlo bi isto mogao znati vise
<drj_cro> i kazes ti postgre
<drj_cro> idem vidjet sto kaze gambas za postgre
<drj_cro> btw gotova kasa pod gambasom. kako ti napredujes sa svojom?
<Mmike> nisam do kase jos dosao, imam URA/IRA i dio glavne knjige, tj, imam glavnu knjigu, sad trebam automatiku knjizenja slagati
<Mmike> btw, jesi li se osigurao protiv SQL Injectiona? :)
<drj_cro> jok. ovo nije web app,vec gui
<Mmike> drj_cro, postgres ok sortira
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/K5vrcQNE
<drj_cro> Mmike: a nis. idem preslozit driver da se spaja na postgre, i prebacit mysql u postgre :)
<drj_cro> pa da vidimo
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> meni na stroju ne sortira dobro
<Mmike> drj_cro, zasto mislis da je guiapp automacki otporna na sqlinjection?
<Mmike> ako ti netko stavi da je ime kupca: "' or 1=1; DROP TABLE kupci;" ? :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kod mene doma ne radi dobro jer mi je locale namjesten na C ;)
<drj_cro> zato sot nemre :)
<Mmike> jeps sad sam stavio na hr_HR.UTF-8 i radi ok
<Mmike> a drzim na C jer mi ls onda 'ispravno' sortira  :)
<Mmike> ne volim kad mi se velika i mala slova miksaju i kad mi se fileovi koji pocinju s tockom ne pokazuju na pocetku
<Mmike> za izbjegavanje sql injectiona: prepared statements: stmt.prepare(SELECT 1 FROM user WHERE user = $1 AND password = $2); stmt.bind($_GET['user']); stmt.bind($_GET['password]'); stmt.exec()
<Mmike> pa nek injecta kol'ko zeli
<Mmike> androidoljupci, ako su vam dopizdili angry birds, ili ste ih pozavrsavali, probajte x-construction
<ptlo> eee
<ptlo> to je bila dobra igra na pcu
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> jel' to ista stvar?
<Mmike> tu gradis prugu preko kanjona raznih
<Mmike> i onda vlak mora proci
<Mmike> da se to sve ne srusi :)
<ptlo> vidio sam par sa slicnom tematikom na kompu
<ptlo> super mi to bilo
<ptlo> bas cu probat ovaj
<Mmike> nemoj :)
<Mmike> oslo mi jutro :)
<Mmike> i tihani i meni :)(
<ptlo> tome jutro sluzi
<ptlo> jebes nedjelju sa obavezama
<Mmike> u to ime, idem odvozit par krugova australije :)
<Mmike> Hocel' se moc u Nattyju iskljuciti 'novo sucelje'?
<SilverSpace> jutro
<hbogner> pozdav
<MmikeDOMA> nda
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da sam skalibrirao volan
<MmikeDOMA> al' ima mali delay
<MmikeDOMA> i nemrem to rijesiti nikako
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti bi mogo znat dal' se u nattyju mozda staviti 'old look' desktopa i svega?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mialis na gnome
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mialis na gnome
<Mmike> pa valjda, da
<Mmike> Gloria INStilistAutiNekretnine
<Mmike>  Vijesti Komentari Sport J2 Vita Kultura Spektakli Fotogalerije
<Mmike> Prosvjedi u Hrvatskoj Jadranka Kosor Ivan Pernar tehnologija Srbija život Zoran Milanović Egipat Zlatko Sudac ljubav
<Mmike> GDJE SAM?
<Mmike> NaslovnicaVijestiNedjeljni Sanja Milanović: Zoran sluša moje političke savjete, a meni se sviđa njegova arogancija
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sanja-milanovic--zoran-slusa-moje-politicke-savjete--a-meni-se-svida-njegova-arogancija--volim-sto-je-alfa-muzjak-/929545/
<Mmike> to sam htio
<Mmike> i onda sam htio: buahahhhahaha, alfa muzijak :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad se odlogiras imas dolje traku di imas sesije
<SilverSpace> tu bi trebalo bit izbor i za gnome
<SilverSpace> bar koliko sam ja vidio
<SilverSpace> nisam probao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzim nase medije novinare
<SilverSpace> pa ni radio 101
<SilverSpace> vise znam kaj se dogada u beogradu nego u zagrebu
 * Mmike boota natyja
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> idem usisavat malo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemam traku za birati kaj hocu...
<Mmike> a trebao bih imati classic session, vele
<Mmike> al' nemam
<SilverSpace> trebao bi imati koliko sam vidio 
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> naravno da imam
<Mmike> samo treba otipkati username i stisnuti enter
<Mmike> eh, al' to ne raid :)
<Mmike> ulogirao sam se i nemam nista na ekranu :0
<SilverSpace> a gle to je alfa verzija :)
<Mmike> ma sve5 :)
<Mmike> fljh
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> evo sunca
<hbogner> ma di ti vidis sunce?
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q40v8qeUJZQ&feature=feedrec_grec_index
<Mmike> kickass ;)
<dodobas> Mmike: i?
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: evo sad jos malo pa nestalo
<hbogner> kad si ti u brdima, kod mene nista
<ivoks> drj_cro: Mmike: da, postoje patchevi za sortiranje u mysqlu
<ivoks> nisu savrseni, ali rade u 99% slucajeva
<ivoks> sto je bolje nego sad, kad rade u 1% slucajeva :)
<Mmike> ili uzmes postgres pa imas normalnu bazu :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa lik u usta mece rastopljeno olovo!
<ivoks> nema ni postgres sortiranje
<ivoks> afaik
<Mmike> Ima, kako ne
<ivoks> i zna sortirati dz, lj i nj?
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> ceksec
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/K5vrcQNE
<dodobas> Mmike: ma ne zanima me to, dammnit :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, velim, skalibrirao jesam, i ok mi je, al' mi se cini k'o da ima delay
<Mmike> neznam jel' to do drivera ili cega
<Mmike> onak, k'o da za milisekundicu kasni auto u rfactoru u odnosu na volan
<dodobas> 'prazan hod' :)
<dodobas> a kakav je osjecaj?
<Mmike> vrlo ok
<Mmike> nije prazan hod, nego bas k'o da ima delay
<dodobas> uh... moram da to isprobam
<Mmike>  imoram ugasiti force feedback inace
<Mmike> cudno jako radi
<Mmike> skrenem malo lijevo, npr, i onda on zanese u lijevo za popizdit
<dodobas> Mmike: a mozda tako treba biti :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: to sa skilom se poboljsava(delay se mice) :)
 * Mmike si je usro cijeli stednjak koji je jutros ocistio
<Mmike> dodobas, drj_cro nisam bas siguran :)
<Mmike> rumblepad koji imam je direktan, nema delaya nikakvog
<Mmike> jedino mi je s njim lose voziti jer mi se nakon 3-4 kruga ukoci ruka
<Mmike> dodobas, e, i nije 720 volan
<Mmike> nego 'obican
<Mmike> 270 rekao bih
<drj_cro> na cem to igras?
<dodobas> Mmike: to je do drivera... 900 st je 
<Mmike> dodobas, ma, nije
<dodobas> znam da na PS2... neke igre su ga zakljucavale na na pola okreta
<drj_cro> cim su driveri u pitanju,mora da je win :)
<dodobas> GT je radio s 900
<Mmike> drj_cro, rFactor
<Mmike> radi rFactor i pod wineom, al' ne tak dobro
<Mmike> a nikako da probam novi playonlinux
<drj_cro> ooo.to bi se dopalo mom malom. 
<drj_cro> budem mu pokazao kad se zboota
<Mmike> mali? :)
<Mmike> rFactor je the ultimate simulacija voznje
<Mmike> engine je takav da simulira openwheel cars, reli aute, nascarovce, kamione, sto god treba
<drj_cro> sin,on obozava te trke
<Mmike> eh :)
<Mmike> razumijem ga u potpunosti
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kako napraviti md5sum cijelog direktorija?
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi citao po forumima... spominje se da treba napraviti 'reverse' FFa?
<Mmike> osim tar cvf - /dir | md5sum
<Mmike> dodobas, erm? Nisam... imas URl?
<dodobas> http://www.nogripracing.com/forum/showthread.php?p=150639
<dodobas> spominju neke pluginove i sta ja znam...
<dodobas> http://www.drivingforcemotorsports.com/rfactor.htm
<dodobas> tu spominju neki driver...
<Mmike> hmhmhm :)
<Mmike> i sad moram opet u windowze
<Mmike> rizu ti spalim :)
<dodobas> Mmike: moze, ako je basmati i soja sos :P
<Mmike> da, skinuo sam driver
<Mmike> al' onaj mod nisam
<Mmike> to cu probati
<Mmike> al' mislim da nije 720
<dodobas> Mmike: pa hebemu... kako ne kuzis... ja sam 3mj zivota potrosio na volanu od 900st...
<dodobas> i kako mi ti sad mozes tvrditi da nije :D
<dodobas> ovisi o driveru
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> izgleda da ne
<Mmike> na playstationu je 920
<Mmike> al' samo za neke igre
<dodobas> pa e...
<Mmike> na PCu je 200 stepeni
<Mmike> iako za rfactor je to jako dovoljno
<Mmike> tj, za formulu :)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_gear_nomenclature
<SilverSpace> ovo je smjesno prosvijedi
<Neuromanc> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod mene radi gnome
<zero-one> Večer ljudi! Kako da se spojim na AP preko terminala u Ubuntuu 10.04 LTS ? Hvala!
<zero-one> Večer ljudi! Kako da se spojim na AP preko terminala u Ubuntuu 10.04 LTS ? Hvala!
<zero-one> AP= Access Point
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-27
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> neki problemi
<MmikeDOMA> cini se
<ivoks> moram tam
<ivoks> nije struja
<Mmike> www.grad.hr isto ne radi
<Mmike> bar meni
<dodobas> nije struja...
<dodobas> mreza radi prema van... sigurno
<dodobas> tj. radi na geof...
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' ti mosh na www.grad.hr?
<dodobas> resolva ga... ali ne cita
<dodobas> jel mozete na http://e-ucenje.geof.unizg.hr/
<Mmike> dodobas, ja mogu
<Mmike> dodobas: telnet www.grad.hr 80
<Mmike> jel' timeouta, noroutetohosta, ili nestotrecea? :)
<dodobas> ako mozes, znaci da nije do mreze
<dodobas> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> OHO!
<Mmike> dodobas, sto si napravio? :)
<dodobas> otvorio prozor :)
<Mmike> Megakul! :) Bravo! :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> kak je suprotno od -confirm?
<Mmike> refute
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> bilo je do mreze
<ivoks> Mmike: hvala za sms, ali proradilo jer zbog intervencije; vec sam bio tamo
<Mmike> ivoks, eh, suepr
<Mmike> ivoks, reko, ak' nisi, da ti usparam koju litru :)
<ivoks> konacno sam nes i pojeo danas
<ivoks> ucinio sam i dobro djelo; pomogao sam jednoj drzavnoj instituciji da osposobe informaticku infrastrukutru, a necu im to ni naplatiti
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> jos sa ni jednom alfom ubuntu nisam imao problema kao sto imam sa 12.04 alfom
<hbogner> mahuneeee, rucak, bbl
<SilverSpace> zamrzava se
<SilverSpace> tek
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nemoj da se ivoks čuje... :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> opet vrisnuo compiz
<Mmike> on: jel' mozete rekodirati sve filmeke u /nfs/media s ovom ffmpeg naredbom
<Mmike> ja: mozemo
<Mmike> ja: eh, ffmpeg baca gresku tu i tu (bitrate options bla tra
<Mmike> on: hm,. mozete li napraviti ovo: chmod -R 777 /nfs/media, to bi trebalo rijesiti problem
<Mmike> ja: (lupam glavom po tastaturi)
<hbogner> lol Mmike 
<SilverSpace> boli glava 
<ivoks> Mmike: nikad ne reci 'mozemo', dok nisi provrtio naredbu do kraja
<Mmike> u biti je bilo 'jel' mozete rekodirat', reko, 'mozemo, samo daj ffmpeg parametre', ovaj dao, 'reko, ti ne rade', i onda ovaj veli 'daaa, permissni'
<Mmike> :) eto mu na sad: "Permissions are now changed, but the ffmpeg issue remains, please advise'.
<Mmike> Konj
<jelly> da je reko ugo+rw a ne 777 onda bi ga poslusao?
<jelly> "wrong version/build params of ffmpeg"
<Mmike> jelly, ne, neg 'codec parametars error' sa nekim objasnjenjem
<Mmike> lik je neki nas covjek
<Mmike> tj, istocni brat
<jelly> onda mu reci "jebote probaj prvo sa ovim ffmpegom i ovim .avi-jem pa onda reci"
<Mmike> jelly, ja bih tebe jedan dan samo pustio da radis tu di radim da vidis tu hrpu debila koji imaju MEGA sajtove i mlate MEGA paru a ne kuze HRPU toga
<Mmike> pazi lika sad
<Mmike> hoce da mu promjenim kolonu u mysqlu iz int u varchar, al' nije jasno kaj hoce. I sad ga pitam: hoces li varchar(11) ili varchar(255
<Mmike> a veli on: yes!
<jelly> :-)
<hbogner> Mmike, pa to je sasvim normalan odgovor, na pitnje ovo ILI ono dobijes odgovor da/ne
<jelly> zato pitas samo jedno, drugi put: "jel dobro varchar(255)"
<jelly> odn. 11 za pocetak
<SilverSpace> ako je fonts u mapi na serveru dali ga automatski stranica povuce iz mape .fonts 
<SilverSpace> ili se to drugacije treba namjestiti
<ivoks> kakvi fontovi na serveru?
<SilverSpace> drugacije mi stranica izgleda na desktopu nego na serveru drugi font
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> pa tko renderira tu stranicu? browser ili server?
<SilverSpace> trebao bi browser
<ivoks> pa onda...
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto onda drugacije pokazuje
<ivoks> to si kopirao neki gotovi template
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> obicni html
<ivoks> sa cssom?
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> pa jel znas css?
<ivoks> css moze definirati vlastite fontove
<SilverSpace> gle ako kod mene na desktopu radi font 
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> ako ne kuzis, onda pitaj
<ivoks> ako cemo 'gle..' i pravit se pametni :)
<ivoks> zato te pitam
<ivoks> jel znas CSS
<SilverSpace> donekle
<ivoks> jer ako znas, onda te mogu pitati je li ti font definiran u njemu kao lokalni font
<ivoks> ako ne znas, onda svaki razgovor prestaje
<ivoks> jer ne znas kaj imas
<SilverSpace> hm :)
<ivoks> u CSS-u mozes browseru gurnuti font
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<ivoks> nista server ne radi, samo posluzuje datoteke
<SilverSpace> url mu definiras od kuda da uzme
<SilverSpace> zatoo mi nije ni jasno zasto drugacije pokazuje
<ivoks> pa mozda dajes krivi path
<SilverSpace> budem jos sve provjerio 
<jelly> heh, kineski klon-telefoni marke "Nokla"
<jelly> nisu jestivi
<Mmike> SilverSpace ako je fonts u mapi na serveru dali ga automatski stranica povuce iz mape .fonts 
<Mmike> ivoks kakvi fontovi na serveru?
<Mmike> ivoks nista server ne radi, samo posluzuje datoteke
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> odo malo zraha udahnut
<Mmike> tesko je bit doma cijeli dan :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) 
<jelly> vidi se da mozak ne radi
<SilverSpace> koji glupan da sam pogledao u drugi browser sve bi mi bilo jasno
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi kad di imao replikaciju s memcacheom?
<Mmike> lik zeli cluster od 10 memcacheova koji su svi stalno u syncu
<jelly> i ponija
<Mmike> :) :)
<jelly> http://www.brainfuel.tv/wp-content/uploads/2006/03/nopony.jpg
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> nema replikacije memcachea
<ivoks> za to se koriste drugi alati
<ivoks> repcache ili tako nesto se zove
<Mmike> lik ima svoj PHP koji mu to sad radi
<Mmike> i jbg, nije mu u syncu sve
<Mmike> cudom se cudim kako nije
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jel' ima smplayer (win) mogucnost da ubije screensaver dok playa film?
<SilverSpace> ppa tko jos ima ukljucen screensaver
<SilverSpace> to mi je prvo kaj ugasim
<ivoks> stavio sam si neki custom rom jucer
<ivoks> pocistio battery stats
<ivoks> i vec mi baterija traje 100% duze nego sa starim romom
<ivoks> al stari rom nije izdrzao niti 24h
<ivoks> ma niti 20h
<ivoks> idem si napravit jos pol litre kave
<Mmike> kava na litre
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja cu to ujutro
<Mmike> sad idem plesat
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-28
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak da mi irsssi pokazuje msgove u trenutnom prozoru/streamu?
<ivoks> iirc use_status_window = "no";
<ivoks> iirc use_status_window = "off";
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<Mmike> to sa /set ili?
<ivoks>  /set use_msgs_window off
<ivoks> da vidimo
<ivoks>  /set use_msgs_window off
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> u .irssi/config:
<ivoks> settings = {
<ivoks>   "fe-common/core" = {
<ivoks>     use_status_window = "no";
<ivoks>   };
<ivoks> };
<Mmike> kufer
<Mmike> stavio use_msgs_windows na off, medjutoa, i dalje mi msgovi ne dolaze u 'glavni' prozor
<ivoks> a /set use_status_window off
<SilverSpace> http://irssi.org/beginner/#c1
<Mmike> ista stvar
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ponovo ucitao config file
<Mmike> i dalje moram alt-lijevo/desno da dodjem do msga
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam mijenjao conf file
<ivoks> kaj da ti kazem... meni radi
<Mmike> citao sam neki dan da je najgluplja stvar koju informaticar moze reci 'kod mene radi'
<Mmike> cek da nadjem
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> dakle, ja sad imam poruke u prozoru u kojem se nalazim
<ivoks>  /set use_msgs_window off
<ivoks> jos uvijek su tu gdje jesam
<ivoks>  /set use_msgs_window on
<ivoks> i sad su u drugom prozoru
<ivoks> sad su opet tu
<SilverSpace> http://irssi.org/beginner/#c5
<Mmike> nop, no change
<Mmike> use_msgs_window either doesn't have any effect until restarting irssi. 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> glupi irssi
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak je na ubuntu-hr slozen tak da 'normalno' radi, a doma nije
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> nema veze
<Mmike> telnetiranje na irc port yielded what I needed
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bemu sveca pa kod tebe uvijek nesto naopacke
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vish koji kriz nosim :/
<SilverSpace> bemti pucanje veze
<SilverSpace> poludjet cu 
<SilverSpace> cekam ove servisere ko ozebli subce da me maknu sa metroneta
<jelly> poludi bejbe, radi sto ti padne na pamet
<SilverSpace> mada mislim da tu metronet nije nista kriv
<jelly> lahko moguce da je ta ili neka susjedna parica postala problematicna i radi smetnje
<SilverSpace> jelly: zadnja dva tijedna ludilo 
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore nece se nazad sam spojiti
<SilverSpace> u 90% sucaja
<SilverSpace> moram ugasiti ruter
<SilverSpace> ludilo
<jelly> ISP bi trebao imati nadzor i statistike stanja na DSL kanalu, ili kak se to vec zove, iz toga se lijepo vidi ako kvaliteta luduje
<SilverSpace> koji mi je netjak lik pise i crta desnom rukom, a skarama se sluzi ljevom rukom 
<SilverSpace> desnom nema sanse da bi uspio sto izrezati skarama nejde mu i neide
<Mmike> jel' ima nacina da mi za autofs ne treba root
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo da te utjesim ni kod mene ne radi /set use_msgs_window off/on
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :) thnx :)
<jelly> Mmike: autofs -- zasto?
<Mmike> zasto ne?
<Mmike> imam /home/mario/mnt/, i htio bih da mi autofs radi na tome, meni samo, nikom drugom
<jelly> koliko korisnika jos ima na stroju
<Mmike> :) to nije point :)
<jelly> je, ako rjesavas problem koji ne postoji
<Mmike> pa, zamislimo da nemam roota na stroju
<jelly> ^_^
<jelly> zamislimo sfericnu kravu
<jelly> jednolike gustoce
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spherical_cow
<jelly> autofs se oslanja na kernel koji podmeće leđa kad nešto pokuša pristupiti pathu koji još nije namontiran, vjerojatno nikome nije trebalo da to složi da radi pod userom
<ivoks> afuse
<ivoks> Description-en: automounting file system implemented in user-space using FUSE Afuse is a FUSE based filesystem which implements filesystem automounting functionality similar to Linux's autofs.
<jelly> eto
<Mmike> ivoks, super
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx :)
<Mmike> wo, 2TB disk za 900 kuna!
 * Mmike kupio 2TB disk za 916 kuna
<dodobas> Mmike bacio disk od 916kn kroz prozor...
<Mmike> dodobas, nemoj tako, pa moram nekud onu pornjavu prebacit :)
<dodobas> prebaci je u eter...
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> kaj znaci u mysqlu 'lag od 5 sekundi'
<Mmike> na kaj se to odnosi?
<Mmike> na od kad se taj statement izvrsio na masteru?
<Mmike> brijem da ne, jer mi je najednom lag skocio na 8k sekundi
<ivoks> jesam li ja lud il kaj
<ivoks> (nova.rpc.common): TRACE:   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/nova/virt/firewall.py", line 333, in instance_rules
<ivoks> (nova.rpc.common): TRACE:     #        for net in nw_info:
<ivoks> (nova.rpc.common): TRACE: KeyError: 1
<ivoks> key error na zakomentiranoj liniji?!
<Mmike> moram platit 260 kuna da bih prijavio dobit proslogodisnju?!
<Mmike> i to fini?!
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<dodobas> đes ba
<josipsb> aa evo 
<lulz87> koji je najbolji program za linux da je na bazi team viewera
<lulz87> trebo bi se spojiti na drugi komp, ali da imam gui prikaz
<Mmike> lulz87, team viewer :)
<Mmike> ja to redovno koristim kad sestsri moram samo nesto ovo ono
<Mmike> radi i za win i za lin
<Mmike> u oba smjera
<SilverSpace> yep radi
<lulz87> s cime otvaram .deb fajlove ?
<lulz87> skino sam sa tv stranice app za ubuntu/debian
<lulz87> i otvara mi ga sa software centerom ali ne instalirava ga
<SilverSpace> lulz87: probaj iz terminala
<lulz87> jebemti kako mi steka ubuntu na 700 rama
<lulz87> zalosno je da windowski brze rade :(
<lulz87> SilverSpace: kako ide iz terminala? ovaj software central je spor do bola
<lulz87> a naso sam
<Mmike> da, svaki novi ubuntu je masu sporiji od starog
<Mmike> naviknes se vremenom na to
<lulz87> pa zasto to rade
<lulz87> jebo ih pederski gui
<lulz87> kao i svake aplikacije do sada, prvo imaju funkcionalnost, a onda su se ljepse i bugovite
<Mmike> lulz87, it's open source, contribute! :)
<lulz87> ma samo da smanje gui dozivljaje i bok :D
<lulz87> ionak linuxase se ne pale na to
<lulz87> se desilo kome da mu se nakon prelaska na linux, jacina zvuka smanjila 
<lulz87> ko da je postavljena neka sigurnost da neide dalje
<jelly> lulz87: da -- alsa driveri cesto nemaju iste limite kao windows driveri
<jelly> meni je bilo obrnuto, mogao sam nafrljiti da output ode grdo u zasicenje
<Mmike> dodobas, kak se zove onaj editor koji ti trosis za pajtonanje?
<dodobas> SublimeText2
<lulz87> jelly: a sredio sam putem onog alsamixa
<lulz87> cura poludila, jer necuje dobro youtube :)
<lulz87> je moguce da ruter blokira ssh port ?
<lulz87> valjda nije po defaultu kao 80 otvoren
<lulz87> ahh ti ruteri...
<jelly> lulz87: to je standardni mixer alat, druga stvar koju pogledas kad ne radi zvuk
<lulz87> jelly: nisam znao
<jelly> (prva stvar je "jesu li zvucnici ukljuceni")
<lulz87> :)
<lulz87> ovaj master mono sound, sta je uopce to ?
<jelly> valjda poseban master kad se pusta mono zvuk, sto li
<lulz87> openssh-client
<lulz87> cemu sluzi taj paket?
<lulz87> kad dignem ssh insaliram samo openssh-server
<jelly> lulz87: to je standardni klijent, da s tog stroja mozes "ssh" i "scp" drugdje
<jelly> lulz87: apt-cache show imePaketa prikaze opis.
<lulz87> a sta nije po defaultu to instalirano?
<jelly> ti meni reci
 * jelly ima ubuntu samo na netbooku
<ivoks> zna netko neku alternativu fetchmailu
<ivoks> koja moze ostaviti mailove na serveru?
<ivoks> i nakon par dana ukloniti
<ivoks> ne znam moze li offlineimap to
<jelly> a fetchmail to nema, ili ga ne zelis koristiti iz drugih razloga?
<jelly> getmail, bar po dokumentaciji, ima samo delete ili keep, nema između
<jelly> lazen
<jelly> delete_after = 8
<ivoks> getmail, ha
<ivoks> fetchmail to nema
<ivoks> tnx
<jelly> nb: mozda je to samo za pop3
<ivoks> pa naravno da je
<ivoks> to cak nije za pop3, jer pop3 to ne podrzava
<ivoks> program sam vodi statistiku mailova koje je skinuo
<ivoks> i onda brise
<jelly> mislim za njegovu pop3 skidalicu
<jelly> mozda ne radi sa imap skidalicom
<ivoks> dovoljno mi je pop3
<jelly> getmail je naravno napisao lik koji je koristio fetchmail, pogledao kod i zgrozio se
<ivoks> tja... ostavi postu, da...
<ivoks> ali svaki put skine sve ponovno :)
<ivoks> ah, getmail -n
<SilverSpace> karte za utorak su osigurane
<SilverSpace> nelose http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/volvo-v4--svedani-nisu-previse-mijenjali-poznati-obiteljski-dizajn/1009831/
<ivoks> ak ja danas nekog ne upucam
<SilverSpace> izgleda da si dobro motiviran :)
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> pomijesali su mi se kanali u irssiu
<ivoks> od onog testiranja
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> rijeseno
<jelly> najvise volimo: korisnike koji kazu "ne radi", i "imamo probleme vec tjednima"
<jelly> naravno, taj mail je prva rijec od njih
<Mmike> jap
<Mmike> jap
<Mmike> upucat ih
<dodobas> bang bang https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAPMUSCFVhg
<SilverSpace> dodobas: toooooooo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://static.oglasnik.hr/auti/clanak/ni-za-zivu-glavu,2540
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAz1B4kG3u8&feature=related
<SilverSpace> kaj se ovaj precizni rusi bemti 
<SilverSpace> isti bug je prijavilo > od 120 ljudi
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG_hjd8bi8o&feature=related
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> hoce mi lik prodati reklamni prostor za jamming adventurez za 60.000kn
<jelly> woohoo
<jelly> fizicki ili na nekom portalu
<ivoks> na andorid aplikaciji :D
<jelly> bwahaha
<jelly> jel imas godisnjeg profita toliko? :-)
<jelly> prihoda jos ajde-de, to su 2-3 klijenta ukriz
<jelly> (pitanja su retoricka -- nemoj odavati podatke na javnom kanalu <g>)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju je previse za posao koji je trek krenuo
<jelly> vec vidim plan: ides po konferencijama i ubuntuima samo da bi nasao bogate yuppije klijentelu za PRAVI biznis
<jelly> zivi bili pa vidjeli
<ivoks> nitko sretniji od mene da mogu non-stop biti na moru
<SilverSpace> :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGiWc91nU18&feature=related
<SilverSpace> malo da pogledamo kak Linz igra http://is.gd/k7mVsC
<jelly-home> haha, podatke o email->sms gatewayu je lakse naci na wikipediji nego na t-mobile stranicama
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-29
<ivoks> doceka me mail
<ivoks> ovo su racunala
<ivoks> na drugom kraju svijeta
<ivoks> nemaju vezu prema netu
<ivoks> ima ih 8
<ivoks> treba nam cloud infrastruktura na njima do 18h
<ivoks> sve sto imate je rdesktop na windows stroj koji ima kvm prema uredjajima
<ivoks> pa... sretno
<SilverSpace> konacno je u prodaji http://www.raspberrypi.org/#top
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, apt-get install :)
<ivoks> Mmike: apt-get iz zraka
<ivoks> strojevi su povezani u internu mrezu...
<ivoks> vidis... hm...
<ivoks> mogao bi windows stroj sloziti kao nat!
<ivoks> jesam blesav
<Mmike> Hm
<Mmike> nisam vjerovao da je to moguce
<Mmike> al' izgleda da je enlightenment poslan :)
<Mmike> kak me glava boli
<Mmike> a ruke, uzas
 * Mmike je bio na kartingu sinoc
<ivoks> al ak zajebem...
<ivoks> cijeli posao ce biti za k.
<ivoks> a ako uspije, biti cu gotov za pol sata
<ivoks> ides
<ivoks> kak su windowsi mutav sustav
<ivoks> ako na jednom interfaceu slozis 'internet connection sharing'
<ivoks> na drugom interfaceu se promijeni ip u 192.168.0.1
<ivoks> ma sta god bilo na njemu
<ivoks> a nis... idem probat
<Mmike> ivoks, ima neka brija da se to moze promijeniti
<Mmike> sjecam se da sam to radio
<Mmike> tam negdje, u prosloim zivotu :)
<ivoks> ma moze se promijeniti
<ivoks> dakle, postavis IP
<ivoks> na drugom interfaceu se slozi 'sharing'
<ivoks> to promijeni onaj IP na prvom interfaceu
<ivoks> i onda opet moras postaviti IP koji postavio prije 2 minute
<ivoks> \o/ radi \o/
<Mmike> wee!
<Mmike> load average: 1835.50, 1834.01, 1644.25
<Mmike> zgodno
<Mmike> ddos in progres
<Mmike> Dal' moram prijaviti porez?
<Mmike> Zaposlen sam kod istog poslodavca cijele godine, al' sam dobio nesto sitno para od drzave kad sam radio na izborima (300njak kuna)
<drj_cro> Mmike: imas firmu il obrt?
<ivoks> ja sam ga prijavio
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> dva izvora prihoda!  jos gore, drzava _zna_ da imas dva izvora i sad si nagrabusio
<Mmike> drj_cro, firmu
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' ne moram platiti nista ekstra poreza
<Mmike> zakaj da prijavljujem?
<Mmike> stovise, moram dobiti nazad nekih 30 kuna
<jelly-home> jer je zakon takav?
<jelly-home> kad ce ti majstori uvesti digitalnu prijavu poreza
<ivoks> jelly-home: dao sam drzavi 4x vise nego prosle godine
<ivoks> jelly-home: imaju sutit :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidim na twitteru da se neki fale sa vremenom na kartingu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislis na fejsbuku? :)
<SilverSpace> twitter
<Mmike> ivoks, ti osobno il' tvoj doo?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam vreme pisal na tviteru :/
<SilverSpace> nisi ti netko drugi :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa, nije, mislim, ako trazis nazad, ne moars prijavit osim ako je trazbina veca od neznam kol'ko
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj da vidim
<ivoks> Mmike: moj obrt, dakle ja osobno
<ivoks> al zato radim ko konj... sinoc do 23h (od 07)... danas od 06h
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> zakaj jos uvijek obrt?
<Mmike> ja konacno ne raidm k'o konj a dobijam novce k'o da radim k'o konj
<Mmike> al' nece dugo trajati, cini se
<ivoks> a eto... obrt... budem to prebacio u doo, slijedece godine
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne mogu sad nac 
<ivoks> ponekad se sam sebi cudim...
<Mmike> A PONEKADA NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<ivoks> gotovo uvijek ne :)
<ivoks> hm... onaj osjecaj kad na rukama imas krvi
<ivoks> a nemas pojma odakle
<ivoks> moze bit samo s glave negdje onda
<Mmike> 'ono kad otkrijes novu mjuzu' 
<Mmike> Mmike load average: 1835.50, 1834.01, 1644.25
<Mmike> Mmike zgodno
<Mmike> o jebo paste buffer i xe i linux i sve zajedno!
<Mmike> toliko godina i to jos nitko nije popravio
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFZc4ax4tJs
<Mmike> to je, daklem, muzika
<ivoks> fak, nisam slusalice iz auta uzeo...
<Mmike> jel' ima neki shortcut u awku za ispisati sve fieldove od 3ceg na do kraja
<ivoks> | cud -d' ' -f3-
<SilverSpace> ovaj raspberry pi zajebo sve ne mozes doci nigdje di se narucuje :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne cut, awk
<Mmike> SilverSpace, osh da narucm
<Mmike> SilverSpace, frend bas narucuje, uzeo sam preko njega, osh da ti uzmem jedan?
<Mmike> 35 dolara je cijena, plus troskovi
<ivoks> Mmike: pa eto cut ako pomaze :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ne pomaze jer mi treba za awk :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naravno da ocu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ok, jedan?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> ubiljezeno
<SilverSpace> thx
<SilverSpace> jao kak me koljeno rastura 
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta si jeo/pio sunce ti zarko ?
<obruT> ova dva sajta preko kojih se kupuje raspberrypi su malo optereceni :P
<Mmike> mechbunny - drek nad drekovima
<Mmike> tradepulse, drugi drek
<Mmike> nats - ueberdrek
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam bas cuvam se u proljece
<SilverSpace> ali me uvijek copi u proljece
<SilverSpace> obruT: pi pi pi :))
<jelly> jesi ga kupipipijo
<obruT> mislim da je gotovo sa shoppingom, treba se predbiljezit za sljedecu turu
<jelly> ide ko alva?
<obruT> oslo ko alva :)
<obruT> sajtovi su usporeni do neupotrebljivosti
<Mmike> brate kak me ruke bole :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo tko se fali http://is.gd/JWhEme
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da tebe od piva ruke i glava bole :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, s njim sam bio :)
<SilverSpace> joj kak mi se neda petljati po wordprees a morao bi 
<Mmike> $filem = $_GET[fm2]; $sql = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM files WHERE fileid = '$filem' LIMIT 1");
<Mmike> tak se radi
<Mmike> i jos veli lik 'pa eskejpano je'
<dodobas> e SilverSpace kako se zvalo ono od lenova... ona tipkovnica i trackball
<ivoks> laptop
<ivoks> :D
<dodobas> nasao... Lenovo N5901
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jel je uopce ima kod nas za kupiti
<SilverSpace> inace radi na ubuntu ja isprobao 
<dodobas> kako si isprobao ?
<SilverSpace> na laptopu u lenovo uredu :)
<dodobas> u sloveniji ' :)
<SilverSpace> ne u hr 
<SilverSpace> i to jos proslog ljeta
<SilverSpace> dodobas: N5902A uh http://is.gd/rMlVTY
<SilverSpace> neki novi model
<dodobas> vidio
<SilverSpace> malo preskupo
<dodobas> kao backlight...
<dodobas> to i raspberry-py, hmm... mozda
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/eksplozija-u-varazdinu-baka-kcer-i-unuka-ozlijedjene-u-potpuno-unistenoj-kuci/601710.aspx
<Mmike> jebote!
<dodobas> opet se ivoks najeo graha s repom i kiselim zeljem, nakon čega se počatio s krpicama i zeljem...
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> *počastio
<Mmike> pa daj pogle molim te
<Mmike> to se kuca napunila plinom
<Mmike> prije nego je ruknulo
<SilverSpace> dodobas: mislim da ima i bole rjesenje za te pare
<dodobas> SilverSpace: do tell
<SilverSpace> ima mini tipkovnica
<dodobas> a koja ? da je bezicna ?
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi malo pronjuskati
<Neuromanc> Å¡ta mislite o toshiba satellite c660-28r
<jelly> kolko para tolko muzike
<Neuromanc> moram nekaj sinu uzeti za državno iz robotike
<Mmike> doslo mi 2 terabajtno diskalo doma
<Mmike> wrot wrot wrot
<Neuromanc> sve kaj imamo doma se raspada
<jelly> Neuromanc: provjeri uzivo da li ekran i tipkovnica valjaju, ostatak hardvera je manje-vise nebitan
<jelly> ako ces stavljati linuxe, provjeri da li sav hardver radi tj. da li je netko vec instalirao na tocno taj model i ima lspci na googleu
<jelly> pise anti-glare, al isto tak pise da je to nekakva njihova tehnologija koja nema matte ekran nego nes drugo
<Neuromanc> jelly fala...
<jelly> wtf, 5k kn za asus transformer prime
<dodobas> jelly: 100 ili 200 model ?
<dodobas> nisam vise siguran koji je prime
<dodobas> aha TF201... pa toliko je bio i TF101
<dodobas> 1.6kg s dockom... hmm...
<jelly> ne znam, zatvorio sam taj tab
<dodobas> http://is.gd/8Hhtus ako si na to mislio
<jelly> skupo za android
<dodobas> ali 16h baterije... tipkovnica...
<jelly> za te pare zelim otvorenu platformu i da vrti flash ;-)
<dodobas> hehe
<jelly> bonuse je sto ima 16:10 i 800 pixela vertikale, a ne kao vecina laptopa danas 16:9 1366x768
<dodobas> na njuskalu je 4kkn
<Mmike> jelly, 
<Mmike> kak nadjem koji mi je host za /sys/class/scsi_host/host??/scan ?
<Mmike> 0
<Mmike> imam ovo:
<Mmike> 01:07.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)
<Mmike> tja, napiknuo sam
<Mmike> koji tool za particionirat diskove
<Mmike> a da zna fino alajnat praticiju?
<chaky> parted?
<Mmike> nezna
<Mmike> moras na ruke racunat
<Mmike> al' zna gfdisk
<chaky> windoze 7 su radile neki update, i evo sada crni ekran i blinka kursor gore lijevo.
<chaky> led lampica od diska ne zmiga, znaci ne pise nista po disku
<Mmike> ja se nadam da mi esata sporo radi zato kaj sam kupio shrotex karticu
<jelly> joj, via, jebla te via
<jelly> uzmi neku koja je silicon-image (SiI35xx) bazirana
<jelly> ne sjecam se jesam li savjetovao da ne uzeti najjeftiniji kontroler
<jelly> recimo http://protis.hr/products/details/konig-esata-22-port-controller-pcie/42548
<jelly> ili 1 portni http://protis.hr/products/details/asonic-pci-2xsata-1x-esata-port/18238
<jelly> sorry, ne taj, taj je stari PCI
<jelly> Mmike: gparted, onaj GUI, ima 1MiB alignment
<Mmike> jelly, svejedno, kak znas koji je?
<Mmike> u /sys/class/scsi_hosts
<Mmike> kad trazim taj 01:07 imam 4 hosta s time
<Mmike> i napiknuo sam onda jedan
<Mmike> gparted?
<jelly> onaj klon od partition magica
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> znam, ad
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> parted iapk
<Mmike> gdisk me sjebo :/
<jelly> tipkovnica ti je isto strgana, izgleda
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> zakaj smeta da je esata pci kontroler?
<Mmike> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/kad_na_izbore_izade_deset_ljudi_i_banke_propadnu_hrvatska_ce_ozdraviti/600240.html
<Mmike> super je ovaj WD - tih za nepovjerovat
<jelly> Mmike: ne smeta sto je PCI, al je stari chip i pise da samo SATA1 podrzava.  (sto ne vjerujem, jer sii3512 je SATA2 chip, al...)
<Mmike> glupi ffmpeg
<Mmike> output file mora biti .mp4, nemre biti .mp4-converted
<SilverSpace> :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mY5P8EwYUw&feature=player_embedded
<SilverSpace> lijep monitor ruznog postolja http://itnetwork.rs/upload/content/prenosni_uredjaji/gps/acer_s243hlabmii/81GMQaKcErL._AA1500_.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-01
<budz0r> ste vidli
<budz0r> https://www.ubuntu.si/
<budz0r> mozda ne bi bilo lose da i mi promjenimo dizajn :)
<dodobas> budz0r: o tome se moze pricati na skupstini, jel...
<dodobas> :D
<MmikeDOMA> archie, tisina
<jelly-home> Nazove Chuck Norris banku i kaze:
<jelly-home>    /"U minusu sam. Saljem vam opomenu."/
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> budz0r: sto i ne bi trebao biti neki problem kad je u pozadini WP
<budz0r> jel imamo nekog tko je vjest s dizajnom za wp?
<Mmike> #define vjest :)
<budz0r> Mmike: zna slozit temu od a do ž :)
<Mmike> ne
<budz0r> Mmike: znaci javljas se?
<Mmike> al' znam bit neugodan prema mackama
<Mmike> pa covjece, ne vjerujem koliko su te zivotiinje u stanju stete napravit
<budz0r> LOL
<Mmike> budz0r, pa mogu se javit al' ono, fakat sam los tu :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> budemo se onda jos raspitali :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da ima negdje za skinuti orginal themu
<SilverSpace> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme
<SilverSpace> e da kad je skupstina
<CrazyLemon> budz0r mi smo samo promjenili WP ubuntu light theme..koju dobiješ na launchpadu :)
<budz0r> CrazyLemon: ok, thx
<SilverSpace> Write failed: Broken pipe
<SilverSpace> po stotisuciti put
<jelly> SilverSpace: autossh ti moze biti prijatelj
<jelly> i pametno slozene login skripte da odmah vrate screen ako se vec vrti
<ivoks> a i screen za login
<ivoks> err, shell
<jelly> to ne bi radio.
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm nisam znao za autossh
<SilverSpace> ;)
<SilverSpace> visvis pametan ovaj google tj, jelly :D
<ivoks> sto ne bi radilo?
<ivoks> radilo bi, radilo
<ivoks> ako pukne veza, vrati te u attachanti session
<ivoks> bez t
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ali ne znam sto rade sve ostale aplikacije koje otvaraju login shell
<jelly> sam screen, terminali itd.
<ivoks> ne promijeni shell
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> ako si na ubuntuu, pogledaj /usr/bin/byobu-launch
<ivoks> shell skripta
<ivoks> i onda u .profile stavis:
<ivoks> _byobu_sourced=1 . /usr/bin/byobu-launch
<ivoks> eto, meni radi :)
<Mmike> opet on s 'meni radi' :)
<ivoks> a jebga sad
<Mmike> btw, taj byoby mi se ne dopada
<Mmike> pre kicasto i pre svastanestavo
<ivoks> to je screen :)
<Mmike> plain screen mi puno bolji
<ivoks> byobu-select-profile
<ivoks> i sta ja znam sta jos
<ivoks> ne koristim ga ni ja
<Mmike> ima onaj neki novi screen
<Mmike> koji obecava
<Mmike> al' nikak nac vremena poigrat se
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tmux ?
<Mmike> e, to
<SilverSpace> da ok je
<SilverSpace> samo kaj mi se tesko prebaciti na njega
<SilverSpace> navika na obicni me hebe
<Mmike> pa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> jeboge tomcat i apr i authbind i ssl i ipv6
<obruT> Mmike: reci jvm-u da preferira ipv4 :)
<Mmike> obruT, nemrem, moram rec stroju cijelom da odjebe sa ipv6
<Mmike> i onda radi
<Mmike> al'a ono
<Mmike> nazikompajlirao sam se svega
<jelly> di si nasao nazikompajler
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fora http://www.lytro.com/living-pictures/289
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ministarstvo-upozorava--ako-ste-pili-caj-od-cicka-tvrtke-herbarium-hitno-se-javite-lijecniku--sadrzi-otrov-/1010455/
<SilverSpace> veceras ce biti okrsaji na noz, hokej
<obruT> 4:32PM  up 1532 days,  1:44, 3 users, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<obruT> danas se gasi :(
<Mmike> uhuhu
<Mmike> uname, bitte
<obruT> ajd pogodi :)
<obruT> $ uname -a
<obruT> FreeBSD fs202.t-com.hr 6.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Jan 12 11:05:30 UTC 2007     root@dessler.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  i386
<obruT> eto dobar sam pa cu dati kolegi da gore prcka :P
<obruT> jesu se nasli pravi, kolega digo windowse na stroju i sad dvojica pokusavaju napraviti hibernate, ali ne znaju kako :)
<obruT> prokleti linuxasi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cekicem 
<obruT> evo vec 5 minuta pokusavaju :)
<Mmike> start-shut-down stisnes shift i onda se suspend/sleep promijeni u hibernate
<Mmike> ako je isti upaljen u power managementu
<budz0r> unity na 12.04 je u raspadu
<budz0r> gnome3 aj jos nekako radi
<budz0r> ali nikako se naviknut
<dodobas> budz0r: ne gubi nadu, sad ce oni to sredit
<dodobas> :P
<dodobas> a i 12.06 bolje izgleda od 12.04 :P
<igustin> ivoks: nadam se da OpenStack nema ispad zbog prijestupne godine kao Azure ;)
<igustin> dodobas: znaš za ovo? -> http://www.netokracija.com/4sq-web-gmaps-25706?utm_source=&utm_medium=&utm_campaign=
<dodobas> odavna
<dodobas> ono sto ce biti super kuul je ako...
<dodobas> Forsquare na nakin način checkin podatke 'vrati' OSM zajednici
<dodobas> kao neki bugfix...
<dodobas> ako se 4 osoba checkina u nekom kaficu, a taj kafic nije POI na OSMu...
<dodobas> da ga poluautomatski dodaju
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> igustin: pa trebao bi znati da unix ravna vrijeme prema epohi, ne datumu
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> budz0r: jes tuu
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-02
<ivoks> dobro jutro radni narode
<obruT> radni narod jos spava :) umoran od jucerasnjeg posla :)
<MmikeRMRM> od kartinga
<MmikeRMRM> jos sam popravio vrijeme
<MmikeRMRM> 32.8
<ivoks> je li
<MmikeRMRM> brijem da bih mogao do 31 doci, nakon toga moram koju kilu jos ubit :)
<ivoks> ja sam otisao na zagrebdox
<ivoks> dobar film... zivot u jednom danu
<ivoks> preporucam
<obruT> ja sam pogledao samo 3 zida i zarulju, nisu losi
<ivoks> ne preporucam ako ne volite gledati ubijanje zivotinja ili ako vam pogled na klanje izaziva mucninu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> salim se... film je ok, ali ako spadate u ovu skupinu, kada vidite bijelu kravu, pokrijte oci
<ivoks> i cekajte da prodje 'ufff... uzas...'
<ivoks> i ostali uzvici :)
<ivoks> brijem da pol dvorane nije znalo kak nastaju hamburgeri :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> jel' to onaj o prehrambenoj industriji?
<Mmike> 'our daily bread' je u izvorniku?
<Mmike> tj, njemacki je film, pa onda to isto, al' na njemackom?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ovo je film o 24h u jednom danu
<ivoks> kojeg su snimale stotine ljudi
<ivoks> svatko je snimio nesto iz svog dana
<ivoks> i onda je izrezano i spojeno u cjelinu, od budjenja do ponoci
<ivoks> neki ljudi se bave klanjem krava, pa ima scena klanja krave
<ivoks> ima i jedan siptar
<ivoks> kaze 'gle sta imam u dzepovi'
<ivoks> 'kljuc, novcanik, sprice'
<Mmike> i onda izvuce 'sablju' :)
<Mmike> sprice?
<ivoks> da, narkic
<ivoks> imas svakakve ekipe
<ivoks> zenska izvadi pistolj
<ivoks> biciklist koji vec 10 godina vozi bicikl po svijetu
<ivoks> prosao 190 zemalja
<ivoks> dobar film, zbilja
<ivoks> u biti, film je radjen kako bi vidjeli da su svi isti
<ivoks> i doista, svi imaju iste probleme
<ivoks> i nakraju ima dobar poucak
<Mmike> do kad traje dox?
<obruT> subote
<obruT> znaci sutra
<obruT> kace zlovenci vise apdejtat "snezne razmere"
<ivoks> sta jos ima snijega?
<obruT> snijega ima, ali se topi ko lud :P jutros na kredarici 3 faking stupnja
<Mmike> http://www.javno.hr/news/EU_i_svijet/35781/VIDEO-Cilj-je-Treci-svjetski-rat-Ekonomska-kriza-je-planirana-sva-upozorenja-se-ostvaruju.html
<Mmike> Fun! :)
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> kak su ljudi naivni, jao!
<ivoks> 'Elita ima plan izbrisati covjecanstvo'
<ivoks> zato jer su 'elita' u biti kratkorepe macke?
<ivoks> 2009. je rekao da ce cijena hrane rasti
<ivoks> cijena hrane raste vec jako dugo :)
<ivoks> 2009. je rekao da ce cijena naftnih derivata narasti
<ivoks> no shit Sherlok!
<ivoks> al fulao je cijenu za cca 100 dolara
<ivoks> al to cemo presutiti
<ivoks> rekao je da ce cijena zlata rasti?
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> kako li se samo toga sjetio
<ivoks> ah, pa da... prvi svjetski rat, drugi svjetski rat, velika depresija, kriza iz 2007. - svaki put je cijena zlata rasla
<ivoks> al eto, on je 'vidovit'
<ivoks> kaj, prosvjedi ce se desiti kada cijena hrane naraste, a place se smanje?
<ivoks> da mi to netko kaze, ne bi mu nikad povjerovao :)
<ivoks> treci svjetski rat je garantiran jos od kraja 2. svjetskog rata
<ivoks> a kada kazes da ce se desiti u vrijeme najvece gospodarske krize, ne moze se bas reci da ti nagadjanja nisu utemeljena
<ivoks> na svijetu ima nekoliko milijarda ljudi; svaki od njih nesto pretpostavlja
<ivoks> netko ce i pogoditi; samo na temelju teorije velikih brojeva
<dodobas> vrijeme je da rasa morževa pobjedi rasu guštera, a koga briga za obezglavljenje kokoši
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> dodobas: kad-tad ce se i to desiti :)
<jelly-home> nikad nisam vjerovao morzevima
<ivoks> obruT: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/uzivajte-u-dosad-najtoplijem-danu-u-2012-u-nedjelju-stize-zahladjenje-pa-snijeg/602062.aspx
<obruT> tooo !
<obruT> nek u alpama zvizne jos 2 metra snijega
<Mmike> sljedeceg tjedna snijeg
<Mmike> a baziraju to na osnovu racunalne prognoze na dhmzu :)
<Mmike> smijeh smijehova
<civija> ekipa
<civija> ima li netko od vas neki RHEL6 stroj?
<civija> zanima me je li 6-ici dodan lzma support u tar
<ivoks> Posebno treba obratiti pažnju na Hrvatsku, koja ima visoku aktivnost organiziranog kriminala. Isto vrijedi i za Makedoniju te Crnu Goru, jer je cijela ta zemlja organizirani kriminal.
<ivoks> ovaj index je takav huskacki portal
<SilverSpace> ma da :D
<Mmike> ivoks?
<SilverSpace> sad si i ti otkrio toplu vodu
<Mmike> kaj, jutarnji je bolji? :)
<Mmike> index bar nije u nicijem vlasnistvu
<Mmike> i koliko-toliko su realni
<jelly-home> pfffft
<SilverSpace> joj Mmike 
<Mmike> (maknemo li na stranu 'fun' rubrike i sva ona sranja)
<SilverSpace> pa di ti zivis
<Mmike> kaj joj? pa pogledaj sve ovo okolo
<Mmike> npr, ovo sa josipovicem i zampom. kak' to da niti jedna novina nije objavila slova o tome?
<Mmike> jutarnji/vecernji i slicni?
<SilverSpace> svi su imali clanak o tome
<ivoks> to je bilo i na hrt dnevniku :)
<SilverSpace> ali ljudi su tupaviiiii
<ivoks> a ak je bilo tam, onda je bilo svuda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tebe su opet oteli svemirci :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj mi url, molim te
<Mmike> ak su 'svi ' imali clanak
<Mmike> u dnevniku je bilo da Josipovic kaze 'ma to su sve sranja'
<Mmike> i to je sve kaj je bilo
<Mmike> da, index je k'o bug 'mi smo najjaci mi smo najveci' prepotentan, al' kad to maknes sa strane i kad maknes 'soraji ispala sisa', imas prilicno realnu sliku o pizdarajama oko sebe. Sto na ostalim portalima bas i nemas.
<Mmike> tj, imas, al' ne na ovim 'velikima'
<ivoks> di je soraji ispala sisa?
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> a di nije :)
<Mmike> sam cekam da na slashdotu procitam slovo-dva o njoj
<obruT> tko je soraja ?
<Astemd> Mmike: nigdje nemaš realnu sliku
<Astemd> na jednom mjestu
<Astemd> svatko je pristran ovamo ili onamo
<Astemd> jer je svaka redakcija pristrana nekamo
<obruT> sto se tice Crne gore to uopce nije upitno, na svim mjestima su ljudi vezani uz mafiju i to je to, svi stanovnici su toga svjesni i zive s tim
<Astemd> hehe
<Mmike> Astemd, naravno. Al' misim, Jutarnji i relevantnost? :) Vecernji i relevantnost? Pa to nema smisla nikakvog :/
<SilverSpace> smisao i novine
<SilverSpace> ?
<Mmike> zato ivoks i prizeljkuje toliko EU, jer misli da je to med-i-mlijeko naspram ovog sto imamo! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> EU je super i kad udjemo svi cemo s kamionima ici u shopping jer ce nam kolica biti premala za sve sto cemo moci kupiti
<SilverSpace> krv i med
<obruT> gledao ja na televiziji
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<ivoks> Mmike: ja zelim eu samo i iskljucivo radi posla
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si kupio televizor?
<Mmike> jos da ivoks procita neki tekst o 'sarkazam, cinizam, ironija' ? :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne :)
<Mmike> ivoks,  kaj, sad nemres posla nac u EU? :)
<Mmike> ili mozda nisi konkuretan? :) Ili mozda porez neki moras placat za to?
<Astemd> hehe
<Astemd> ne smiješ ni na ircu pisat istinu, odmah te izbaci :D
<ivoks> Mmike: mogu, ali neke mogucnosti nemas ako nisi u eu
<Mmike> ivoks, npr?
<SilverSpace> Astemd: :)
<Astemd> SilverSpace: :)
<Astemd> mi nismo spremni za EU
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mozes se natjecati za poslove koji su otvoreni samo clanicama eu
<SilverSpace> Astemd: nemoj tako gledati 
<Mmike> ivoks, npr?
<jelly-home> Astemd: za razliku od rumunja i madjara?
<SilverSpace> Astemd: kaj su bugaari spremni
<Astemd> ali to što država nije spremna i što većina poslovnih subjekata niej spremna ne znači da smo imali bolji izbor
<Astemd> znam
<ivoks> Mmike: isto ti je kao i obrt i firma kod nas; nitko te ne gleda ozbiljno zato sto si obrt
<Mmike> pa, rumunjima, bugarima i madjarima je losije od kad su usli eu
<Astemd> ja sam se ne jednom svađao s ljudima koji su bili protiv EU
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, na koje poslove se to nemres javljat?
<Mmike> mislim, kaj brijes covjece :)
<obruT> Mmike: doticni su jeftina radna snaga koja pogoduje velikima u EU
<Mmike> obruT, aha, a mi cemo bit - kaj? :)
<obruT> isto
<Mmike> i to je dobro? :)
<obruT> ne
<obruT> ne kazem ja da je to dobro :)
<Astemd> ali što je druga mogućnost?
<obruT> nego samo kazem zasto su oni upali u EU :)
<Astemd> nema smisla pričati samo o jednoj mogućnosti, nego kao i kad kupuješ novi TV, usporediš sve koji su na tržištu (za koje imaš love)
<Astemd> sve osim ulaska u EU je bilo sranje
<Astemd> jer nismo Å vicarska
<Astemd> a u EU ćemo biti mali od kuhinje
<Astemd> ali Å¡to smo bili do sada?
<obruT> mi smo idioti, bili i bit cemo dalje
<Astemd> e to je pozitivno razmišljanje! :)
<Astemd> ili relano? :D
<Astemd> ili realno? :D
<obruT> treba potamanit covjecanstvo i rijesit planetu ove muke
<Astemd> živeo govornik!
<Astemd> živeo drug Staljin!
<Astemd> ima pametnih ljudi kod nas
<obruT> ideje Tromba su nula prema mojima ! :P :)
<Astemd> hehe
<Astemd> Grunf i ti, možda bi mogao pisat scenarije za stripove?
<Astemd> Walking dead u Hrvatskoj?
<obruT> :)
<Astemd> ako se Game of thrones snima u Dubrovniku
<Astemd> onda se npr. Walking dead može snimati sigurno u nekim kvartovima u Zagrebu
<Astemd> i ne mislim samo na Kozari bok
<obruT> jesi citao Grendel Talese ? 
<Astemd> nope
<obruT> Macan/Biukovic
<Astemd> aha, znam Macana
<obruT> radnja se dogadja u postapokalipticnom zagrebu
<Astemd> redvno pričamo na Sferakonu
<Astemd> (smrašvio je malo :))
<SilverSpace> Dubrava Republikaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SilverSpace> :)
<Astemd> hehehe!
<obruT> imam doma strip, fora je
<Astemd> SuperHrvoja sam pročitao skeniranog
<Astemd> Lavandermena sam pročitao na papiru
<obruT> preview: http://www.fibra.hr/download.asp?ID=53
<SilverSpace> ubuntu trazi reboot bbl
<SilverSpace> ak bu bilo srece :)
<Astemd> :)
<jelly-home> obruT: nb -- samo te njihove dvije knjige su u Agramu, ostalo nema veze
<Astemd> hehe
<obruT> znam
<obruT> jelly-home: znam
<Astemd> bolji i dvije nego nijedna
<obruT> ja sam citao samo ovo u izdanju fibre
<SilverSpace> ee
<Mmike> glupa struja
<Mmike> i internet koji ne radi bez nje
<obruT> internet da ne radi bez struje ? :)
<jelly-home> router na ups
<SilverSpace> yep meni crko neki dan ups
<Mmike> UNIX socket:		/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Mmike> Uptime:			422 days 22 hours 28 min 0 sec
<Mmike> nadje se ponekad i takav
<jelly> sam znaci da nije godinama zakrpan
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> mislm, znaci i to
<Mmike> al' znaci i da se nije srusio godinu i kusuer
<Mmike> nit je restartan nit nista
<Mmike> respect
<ivoks> ne znaci ni da nije krpan
<ivoks> znaci da nije krpan samo ako je redhat :)
<ivoks> ili suse
<ivoks> koliko znam, vise-manje, ostale relevantne distr znaju zamijeniti kernel on-fly
<ivoks> doduse, nisam siguran da se pri tom uptime ne promijeni
<ivoks> lol - http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0607.3/2457.html
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ivoks,  kak to mislis - on fly?
<Mmike> debian nezna
<Mmike> moras rebootat
<ivoks> zna
<Mmike> 6.0 nezna
<ivoks> samo to ne koristis po defaultu
<Mmike> hm?
<jelly> kexec != on the fly
<ivoks> pa nije on fly, puknu konekcije
<ivoks> ali ne prodjes kroz reset hardvera
<Mmike> botom lajn, stroj nije rebootan godinu, al' se mysql u tih godinu nije srusio
<Mmike> nit je restartan
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam ga sad restarto, kreten :) al' i tak ide u dekomisiju
<jelly> al na sugavom IBM bladeu koji ima POST od 10 minuta, kexec bi se stvarno isplatio
<Mmike> stroj je neki interni monitoring internog monitoringa za interne monitoring sustave
<ivoks> ja kexec koristim za kdump
<jelly> ma strojeve treba rebootat svakih bar godinu dana, ako nis drugo da se provjeri da se jos MOGU bootat
<ivoks> i to sta kazes...
<ivoks> al zato imas cloud, pa te nije briga :D
<jelly> i VM-ovi isto mogu imati strgan boot, isti problem
<ivoks> al ne iz istog razloga
<ivoks> nece ti se desiti da se disk nece zavrsiti
<ivoks> zavrtiti
<jelly> al ce se desiti da je jelly upgradeao kernel paket :>
<jelly> jedino sto je hardver decouplan (hrv?)
<SilverSpace> nesto roknulo vani
<SilverSpace> nesto kao zvucni zid
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bogme i kod mene se culo
<Mmike> onak, priguseno 9zatvoreni prozori) al' se culo
<Mmike> a skroz smo na drugim krajevima grada
<Mmike> moja cura strucnjak zna - ruknulo je neko oruzje
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> kod mene se nis nije culo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> ivoks, u zg si?
<SilverSpace> pa i mig21 je oruzje 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> riknule mi slusalice :(
<SilverSpace> ha moram glavu drzati samo u jednom polozaju 
<SilverSpace> da rade
<obruT> sto HR ima primjera MIG-a koji leti ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: da 
<obruT> cool, samo neka obavijeste kad leti da se sklonim pod zemlju da ne padne na mene :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisi ti takve srece da bas tebi padne na glavu :)
<Mmike> obruT, jesi ti cuo rokanj?
<obruT> nope, slusam neku sumnjivu muziku pa nist ne cujem
<obruT> mogo bi mi se traktor prisuljat iza ledja, ne bi skuzio
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, vz
<jelly> http://brucekrasting.blogspot.com/2012/03/on-israel-and-iran.html  
<jelly> Q: Is it a problem if Israeli attack bombers fly over Iraqi territory?  A: No one gives a shit about Iraq anymore.
<Mmike> ivoks, mistery solved
<obruT> treba Izrael sravnat s zemljom i rijesit taj problem jednom zauvijek
<Mmike> dobio sam nagradnu voznju u karting areni
<Mmike> ma, treba svjetska vlada
<Mmike> onda ce svi problemi biti rijeseni
<SilverSpace> ha obruT neki militanti tip :)
<ivoks> zar net ko opce razmislja koji bi bio ishod izraelsko-iranskog rata?
<ivoks> sumnjam da iran ima dovoljnu obrambenu moc da se suprostavi jednoj od najmodernijih vojski na svijetu
<obruT> SilverSpace: nisam, nego ne volim okupatore
<obruT> pogotovo ove moderne
<ivoks> obruT: je li ti to negiras holokaust?
<ivoks> obruT: ti si nacist!
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> ne, pricam o stvarima nakon osnivanja izraelske drzave... pogledaj malo povijest izraelsko-arapskih ratova
<obruT> i sirenje teritorija
<ivoks> ma sve je to meni jasno
<ivoks> ono je bio sarkazam
<ivoks> izrael je premocan za sve te drzave oko njega
<ivoks> osim mozda saudijske arabije
<obruT> pa sjebali su sve u tim ratovima, sto je je... 
<ivoks> jeps
<ivoks> cak su i egipat natjerali da im ljubi stopala
<obruT> imam dobru knjigu na tu temu, recimo da je pisana objektivno i kolikotoliko nepristrano
<ivoks> egipat je priznao izrael :)
<igustin> vidim, opet smo ontopic :P :D
<Mmike> igustin,  :)
<Mmike> malo malo je potrebno :)
<Mmike> treba znat di piknut
<ivoks> igustin: ti se javljas, a spominjes microsoft azure :D
<igustin> ...u istoj rečenici s openstackom :P :D
<igustin> barem je IT-related
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> ovo je dirty politics
<SilverSpace> IT je retardiran politika je sjebana
<ivoks> pocinju rezervacije za kajake :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/istrazivanje-je-otkrilo-zasto-demokracija-ne-funkcionira--ljudi-su-preglupi-da-izaberu-pravog-vodu--/1010414/
<ivoks> koji zakljucak
<ivoks> mogli su stati iza 'preglupi'
<ivoks> nije stvar samo vodje
<ivoks> biber okrece milijone
<ivoks> :D
<igustin> ima tu koji VLC ninja?
<SilverSpace> igustin: kaj te muci
<igustin> ajde konkrentno (nemam pojma o tome): može li se VLC-om snimati i raditi live streaming, i koliko je to slično/različito s Google+ Hangout on Air? Pretpostavljam da ovo drugo puca na Google, pa se od tamo streama, ima li koja free alternativa?
<ivoks> bbb?
<ivoks> moram priznati da ne znam sto trazis
<ivoks> zelis skype? :)
<igustin> ustream je navodno loše kvalitete
<ivoks> ili javno streamanje
<igustin> javno
<ivoks> mi smo konfu streamali preko gstreamera, jel tak?
<igustin> ali AFAIK, VLC može isto pucat na neki server koji dalje streama na x klijenata, zar ne?
<ivoks> da... mislim da smo to mi radili
<ivoks> snimali sa kamerom u vlc, a iz vlca na gstreamer koji je dalje streamao
<Mmike> tak nekak, ad
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam, vlc je radio i on-fly konverziju
<Mmike> igustin, moze to
<igustin> a gstreamer je čučao na nekom serveru s dovoljnim bandwidthom?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> na carnetu nekud
<ivoks> na nekoliko servera
<ivoks> ne sjecam se vise detalja
<ivoks> al, moze se :D
<igustin> i to se, naravno, uredno vidi sa svih platformi? :)
<ivoks> pa ovisi u koji format streamas
<ivoks> webM se meni najvise svidja
<ivoks> radi svuda gdje radi i chrome
<ivoks> ili firefox
<ivoks> ili opera
<ivoks> Slavko Linić: Zagrepčani će plaćati skupu vodu zbog slalom utrka na Sljemenu
<ivoks> e moj linicu...
<ivoks> to vode sto se potrosi za utrku popije kozari bok u dva dana
<ivoks> nije to rijeka :)
<Mmike> ne volim tog linica
<Mmike> jako ga ne volim
<Mmike> stari prdonja
<jelly> plaćat će skupu vodu jer 40% istekne u zemlju
<SilverSpace> yep yep
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije istekla
 * jelly se sablaznio kad je pročitao o gubicima u mreži
<SilverSpace> bar 20% je krada
<ivoks> da, to sam i komentirao na jutarnjem
<ivoks> prvi smo u europi po kolicini vode koju izvucemo, naplatimo i prolijemo natrag
<jelly> \o/
<jelly> a mlijeka?
<ivoks> a najgore je od svega da hrvatska uopce nije bogata vodom
<ivoks> ta prica kako smo bogati je patka samo takva...
<jelly> jos gore.
<ivoks> i oni koji misle kako ce nas ameri napasti kada voda postane problem su toliko zaljubljeni sami u sebe da ne vide prst pred nosom
<ivoks> sta mi mozemo ako se dunav, sava, drava, mura i ostale zatvoren na izvoru?
<ivoks> mozemo plakat i pit more
<ivoks> ostaje nam cetina :D
<obruT> sto fali moru... pa ćemo kao Šiljo: "još soli..."
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> pa, nije da smo bogati
<Mmike> al' imamo pitku vodu
<ivoks> imamo
<ivoks> jer su nijemci, austrijanci i slovenci milostivi :)
<ivoks> i madjari
<ivoks> nije bas da imamo puno domacih izvora
<ivoks> nema se sta otopiti i procijediti :)
<SilverSpace> od danas koristim tmux
<ivoks> win 15
<Mmike> samo 9 ticketa
<Mmike> nagios miran
<Mmike> nish se ne desava, sve radi normalno
<Mmike> opasno je to
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad se bunis kaj nis ne radis ?
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> ne bunim se opce
<Mmike> stovise, stignem raditi 1001 stvar kojia nikak da se dovrsi
<Mmike> al' svejedno mi je sumnjivo to sve malo :)
<Mmike> srecom, nisam dezuran ovaj vikend
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> al' to znaci da ce me u ponedjeljak docekat 1001 sranje :/
<SilverSpace> grrrr zasto tmux -c neki program ne radi naredba
<SilverSpace> byobu moze koristiti i tmux a ne samo screen
<ivoks> pravac gorski kotar
<ivoks> vidimo se u ponedjeljak
<Dado_> pozdrav
<Dado_> evo imam jedan problemcek
<Dado_> kopam po netu cijeli dan i nemrem to rijesit
<Dado_> dakle imam raid mdadm
<Dado_> koji mi se ne pokrece kod boota
<Dado_> Disk utility mi nakon boota javlja raid partialy assembled
<Dado_> kad mu kliknem stop/start normalno se podigne i radi
<SilverSpace> Dado_: pozdrav
<SilverSpace> znaci ne podigne se na startu 
<Dado_> ne 
<Dado_> dakle to je raid polje u kojem nije sistem
<Dado_>  u jedinici
<Dado_> ovako editirao sam mdadm.conf
<Dado_> i nije md0 bio zadan
<Dado_> onda sam koristio ovu naredbu da dodam md0 
<Dado_> sudo mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim se u to pogledaj ovdje https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Dado_> hehehe to sam sažvakao
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Boot_from_Degraded_Disk
<SilverSpace> i to ne radi
<SilverSpace> rado bi ti pomogao ali nemam iskustva sa time
<Dado_> ok
<Dado_> idem kopat dalje moram to složit il ode glava
<SilverSpace> hebi ga u krivo vreme si doso
<SilverSpace> prije podne je bolje doci
<Dado_> ma mislim kak je krenulo ovaj show ce trajat par dana ili dok ga ne bacim kroz prozor odem u skladiste i donesem novi
<Dado_> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Dado_> a jos nis posebno nisam poceo slagati
<Dado_> kaj ce bit kad na tom zlu pocnem virtualke dizati kaj ce onda biti LoL
<SilverSpace> ali dobro je to kaj radi kad ga rucno restartas
<SilverSpace> znaci da si slozio ok
<SilverSpace> :)
<Dado_> pazi izinstalirao sam 3 virtualke koje cu stavit na taj raid i virtiti a jos raid nisam rijesio pa di ces srece
<SilverSpace> :)
<Dado_> sad backupe baza radim svakih pola sata jel mi je stari server ostao na jednom disku i malkice steka
<jelly-home> kojim se poslom ovaj gospodin bavi --> brkolog (~usr@178-191-186-125.adsl.highway.telekom.at) has joined #debian-offtopic
<Mmike> mjeri brcine? :)
<ivoks> ijao...
<ivoks> igustin: si vidio kak je linus popljuvao opensuse?
<ivoks> rijeci poput 'moron' i 'hell' su cak boldane :)
<ivoks> cak i potice i neke ljude na samoubojstvo
<jelly-home> ne znam sta je ocekivao
<ivoks> ...please just kill yourself now. The world will be a better place.
<ivoks> https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/1vyfmNCYpi5
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si iz gorksog?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> aj, pozdrav
<igustin> ivoks: jesam ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak je internet tamo, te di si?
<Mmike> ja idem sutra u brod na kupi
<Mmike> a morao bih raditi
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-03
<dado_> Pozdrav
<dado_> Jel ima koga?
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<igustin> cenzurirani prilog iz emisije e-Hrvatska na temu 20 godina Linuxa: https://vimeo.com/37169796
<SilverSpace> kaj su cezurirali
<SilverSpace> aha taj prilog nisu uopce pokazali
<igustin> da
<igustin> i još jedan
<igustin> bit će i drugi uskoro online
<jelly-home> gle, Dobrišin fikus u sobi je dobro narastao
<igustin> lol
<jelly-home> mda, ko zna jel to uopce isti fikus, nisam na srcu bio godinama
<jelly-home> sasavi japanci, nazovu sf/triler/horor Paprika
<SilverSpace> feferonka
#ubuntu-hr 2012-03-04
<MmikeDOMA> ides
<MmikeDOMA> nisam prepoznao dogana
<jelly-home> ni ja, konacno mu se vidi da ima vise od 18 godina ;-)
<jelly-home> sad izgleda ko da ima 25 ;-)
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> tocno to :)
<Vlado9A3CY> yesssss :) ... proradio mi je google voice/video chat u ubuntu 11.10 ;P
<MmikeDOMA> Vlado9A3CY, \o/
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> idem sad probat i fedoru 12 nagovorit' :D
<jelly-home> oklen si izvuko Fedoru 12
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly-home, imam fedoru 12 u desktop kompu (vec dugo) i ubuntu 11.10 u netbooku
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ko je palio zito, ovaj, livadu?!?
<hbogner> ko je mucko kolu?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kerovođe
<SilverSpace> setaju cucke i pale
<jelly-home> mučka đubrad
<SilverSpace> jucer morali vatrogasci doci jer je vatra dosla do prvih kuca
<SilverSpace> evo ih opet 
<SilverSpace> kakoo pretraziti samo odredenu mapu 
<SilverSpace> iz terminala
<chaky> SilverSpace: vidi primjere za naredbu 'find' http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/03/15-practical-linux-find-command-examples/
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, za cim bi trazio?
<jelly-home> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<MmikeDOMA> kako da pretrazujem datoteke koje bilo gdje u sebi imaju neke stringove?
<MmikeDOMA> a bez da pokrecem grep 3-4 puta
<jelly-home> bilo gdje u sebi?
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> mora imat recimo 'eth0', 'iface', 'string'
<MmikeDOMA> bilo u jednom redu, bilo svako i svom redu
<jelly-home> pokreci grep 3-4 puta
<MmikeDOMA> nda
<MmikeDOMA> grep prvistring files* | grep drugistring <- ovo ne moze :)
<MmikeDOMA> nego if [[ $(grep -c prvistring file) ]] ; then grep drugistring file; fi
<MmikeDOMA> tako nekako
<jelly-home> grep -l
<jelly-home> grep -lZ ... | xargs -0 grep -lZ ... | xargs -0 grep 
<MmikeDOMA> hm?
<MmikeDOMA> ha, guba
<MmikeDOMA> jos da to nekak sad u find natrcim :0
<MmikeDOMA> find / -type f -name '*.php'' -print0 | xargs -0 grep -lZ prvistring | xargs -0 grep -l drugistring
<SilverSpace> chaky: thx bas mi je to trebalo
<SilverSpace> find . -type f -exec ls -s {} \; | sort -n -r | head -5
<MmikeDOMA> radi
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, thnx
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, to nekaj ne stima - kaj zelis napraviti?
<SilverSpace> trebalo mi je filter zadnjih mjenjanih datotek ili najvecih u mapi
<hbogner> hej andoidasi
<jelly-home> ne hendla whitespace u imenu datoteka
<hbogner> kaj mi znaci ona push mail opcija
<hbogner> za imap mailove?
<hbogner> jel to ukljucit ili ne?
<jelly-home> hbogner: jel zels drzati non-stop ukljucenu tcp vezu prema imap serveru i znati dmah kad ti stigne mail?
<hbogner> aha to je to
<jelly-home> IMAP IDLE
<hbogner> neznam jos jel to zelism, tek nabavio android
<jelly-home> http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/03/04/nyheter/utenriks/russland/valg/20523392/ tak se protestira
<SilverSpace> ovaj exdialer fakat nije los
<hbogner> moram jos skuzit taj k9 mail
<hbogner> ima puuno opcija :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: zato sam ga otpisao :)
<SilverSpace> obrisao :)
<hbogner> zgodaj je za vise mail account aistovremeno
<hbogner> to mi se svidja
<hbogner> samo da skuzim kako maknut onaj unified folder i searchable folder
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> za sad sve 5
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pogledaj si i go sms pro 
<SilverSpace> za sms
<hbogner> imam viber za ove cesce :D
<SilverSpace> doduse tvoj je android noviji 
<SilverSpace> pa su tu sredili i aplikacije bolje
<hbogner> hardver da, softver je 2.3.5
<SilverSpace> 2.1
<SilverSpace> ja
<hbogner> aha
<SilverSpace> na njemu sms je sranje
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, koji si uzeo?
<SilverSpace> ni dialer nis ni bolji
<hbogner> galaxy s plus
<hbogner> samsung
<hbogner> za sad je ok
<hbogner> morat cu vidjet za rootanje
<hbogner> zbog cpu downclockanja
<hbogner> kad je idle
<jelly-home> huh, ovi Fujitsu servercici izgledaju pristupacni, 9kkn sa dva sata diska, bez pdv-a http://www.postopoto.hr/SERVER-FUJITSU-PRIMERGY-RX100S7-4SFF-E3-1220-4GB-74812.aspx
<jelly-home> sandybridge cpu
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-25
<hbogner> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yeloko
<ivoks> kakav hokej jucer
<ivoks> bas tvrda tekma
<dodobas> Firefox OS izgleda predivno 
<Mmike> Jel' to samo meni Android alarm nema snooze?
<Mmike> hm, u cem je problem kad ti Xorg proces uzme 1 gigu :)
<dodobas> Mmike: propietary driverima
<Mmike> mislis?
<dodobas> mislim
<ivoks> vrlo vjerojatno
<Mmike> bunika babuncic
<obruT> tog buniku babuncica ciji je virtualac s kojeg se spajam vjerojatno znas jos iz starih irc vremena :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ocito samo tebi, ja imam snoze, al nekoristim
<Mmike> hbogner, koji androjid?
<Mmike> obruT, jastha :)
<Mmike> super mi je to :)
<Mmike> nasao sam reciklazno dvorsite si u kvartu :)
<hbogner> 2.3.5
 * Mmike ce se danas konacno rijesiti starih baterija, maticnih ploca i inoga
<Mmike> hbogner, da, i meni je na 2.3 radilo :)
<Mmike> na 4.1 nemam snooze
<Mmike> ili neznam doc do njega
<Mmike> uopce je taj 4.x android dosta jadniji :/
<vileni> 4.2.2 ima snooze :)
<hbogner> kako ce mi se sad cad srusit
<hbogner> budala stavio sve rastere da se ucitaju :(
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam nakon preseljenja reciklazno posjetio jedno 10-tak puta :)
<Mmike> vileni, kaj? :)
<Mmike> vileni, cek, provjerio si da 4.1.1 nema a 4.2.2 ima? :)
<vileni> Mmike: vjerojatno i 4.1.1 ima
<vileni> samo se hvalim da imam 4.2.2 :P
<vileni> iako nisam bio ni svjestan toga do maloprije
<Mmike> vileni, kak snooze napravis?
<vileni> povucem krug na lijevo
<vileni> sto se dogodi samo ako uzmem mobitel naopacke, jer mrzim snooze
<Mmike>  hm
<Mmike> ja bih alarm koji se snooza na bilo kaj
<Mmike> a ako hoces da se ugasi onda te pita da rijesis sustav linearnijh jednadzbi
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<jelly-home> 23578 root      20   0 1317m 1.0g  49m R  41.0 17.1   2138:34 Xorg # intel driveri
<vileni> ima i to
<BotaniCar|2> doPar jutar! 
<Mmike> eto sam maknuo u lijevo
<Mmike> sacemo vidjet
<vileni> a imas krug?
<Mmike> imma
<Mmike> pomaknuo ga u lijevo
<Mmike> jos se nista nije desilo
<Mmike> odo kavu slozit
<vileni> jel 10min barem proslo?
<Mmike> nije jos
<Mmike> uh, sad je
<Mmike> u 9:02:11 sam 'snoozao'
<ivoks> ima snooze
<ivoks> samo je mutavo postavljen
<Mmike> ivoks, di, kako?
<Mmike> btw, jel' tko kad probao FEDERATED engine u mysqlu?
<ivoks> pa tako da se 'otkljuca' na lijevo
<ivoks> gasenje je ne desno
<Mmike> ivoks, nah, probao upravo, ne radi
<Mmike> upravo = pred 50ak minuta
<ivoks> mutavi android mi unistio sve slike :
<ivoks> :/
<Mmike> kupio frend iphone
<Mmike> znas ga, lkladaric
<Mmike> i pitam ga kak je zadovoljan
<Mmike> a on, onak, po tiho, s rukom preko ustiju: 'radi'
<Mmike> ja reko, kaj?
<Mmike> veli on, opet, isto tak 'radi, dobro radi'
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> nestao cijeli folder sa slikama
<ivoks> 500 slika
<ivoks> mozda imam jos na stroju negdje backupirano
<Mmike> sinoc sam prtljao sa iphonetom
<Mmike> nevjerojatno je kako tamo tipkovnica prejebeno radi
<Mmike> ne kuzim kako to na androidu ne mogu napraviti 
<hbogner> kako nevolim kad printam na naljepnice pa papir okrenem naopakao
<hbogner> upravo isprintao hrpu naljepnica na pozadinu
<hbogner> umjesto an naljepnice
<Mmike> hbogner, ja to generaliziram - kako ne volim kad sjebem! :)
<dodobas> dan, kada mozes reci, eh kako sam bio glup danas, je dobar dan...
<dodobas> dan, kada mislis da si sve savrseno napravio, nije dobar dan
<SilverSpace> jutro
<hbogner> dodobas, po tom je meni svaki dan dobar :D
<SilverSpace> bome bit ce tesko sa RB
<hbogner> rb?
<dodobas> hbogner: hokej, red bull salzburg... kako niti u toku...
<hbogner> ah, da mi je do toga da budem u toku bacio bi se u Savu
<hbogner> *u toku sa sportom
<SilverSpace> bujica bi te odnesla
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> hm... frendica prodaje stan na kajzerici
<hbogner> http://www.wastedtalent.ca/sites/default/files/imagecache/comic_full/comics/2013/wt_607_PlantWars.jpg
<hbogner> he hehe
<hbogner> bas fali biljaka u uredu kod mene
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :)
<SilverSpace> u ini jedan ured skoro da je tako izgledao 
<SilverSpace> bile tri babe unutra 
<hbogner> razmisljam da donesem od doma nekju biljku
<hbogner> doma imam zelenjave
<hbogner> bambus ili palmu bo mogo :D
<SilverSpace> hm samo kaj nije svaka biljka za u stanu ili uredu 
<hbogner> naravno
<hbogner> za ured su heavy duty otporne biljke
<hbogner> bez previse sarenila
<ivoks> Mmike: da tebe pitam.. 723eura mjesecno za stan... jel to ok? :)
<ivoks> na 20 godina, stan od 65 kvadrata
<jelly> stan gdje?
<budz0r> jelly: spavas :), kajzerica
<jelly> 2670 €/m²
<ivoks> jelly: kajzerica
<jelly> recimo da je banka uzela 80% na kamate, znaci 1500 kvadrat
<jelly> Full moon tonight!  You feel lucky.
<ivoks> moj posao.hr prati listu na hzz-u i zove da i oni objave oglas
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxzasve.com/otkriven-je-ssh-daemon-rootkit-koji-moze-preuzeti-kontrolu-nad-linux-serverima
<ivoks> meni to smrdi na cpanelov rootkit
<Mmike> pa jebemti KDE :)
<Mmike> nesh sam stisnuo
<Mmike> i svi su mi prozori tileani
<Mmike> na svim deksktopima :)
<Mmike> i nema untilie :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> stisci i dalje 
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> ugasio sam auto-tiling
<Mmike> i sve je kako je bilo prije
<Mmike> kul :)
<SilverSpace> ne znam zasto svi forsiraju plave theme a one su mi ruzne preruzne
<Mmike> ivoks, kredit? izracunaj sad koliko si para bacio tako
<ivoks> pa znam da sam bacio
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> pa to je 5k kuna mjesecno
<ivoks> ali nije da ce mi 100.000 eura past u ruke nekak
<Mmike> pa za 5k kuna iznajmis stancugu sam takvu
<Mmike> frendica zivi na kajzerici bas, 2500 kuna mjesecno, 45 kvadrata stan, kupaona, kuhinja,. dnevni, spavaca, ogroman balkon
<Mmike> veli da je jedino u kurcu izac i uc u kvart kad je guzva
<Mmike> neznam, ivoks, meni je to suludo :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pricekaj pol godine - godinu, mozda linic ukine lihvarske promjenjive kamate za stanove! :)
<hbogner> aargh, nevolim projektante, nevolim projektante, nevolim projektante
<hbogner> ivoks, taman za tebe: http://www.lufthansa-vp.com/vp1/play.html
<ivoks> ako gledate dovoljno dugo, mozda vidite pit bulla
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uff01TpinBk
<datase> ivoks: Title: RESCUED SWEET PIT-BULL NEEDS A HOME, Views: 1383, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> netko s tol'ko tetovaza ima serious issues
<ivoks> netko gleda tetovaze
<ivoks> netko pit bulla
<ivoks> a netko...
<Mmike> mah, sise su svukud
<Mmike> znas kol'ko ih ja na poslu pogledam? :)
<Mmike> zgodno
<ivoks> Mmike to sta ti gledas nicu sise..
<Mmike> kaos u sobi ima tendenciju povecanja
<Mmike> ivoks, http://www.stileproject.com/video/31282545/katie-kox-adores-stiff-rod <- premotaj na oko 1:20 - NOT SAFE FOR WORK
<Mmike> (unless you work for a porn-hosting company) :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ja stalno zaboravljam iste stvari. Ako mi apache moze pristupiti na http:/nesto/negdje , a ne moze na http://nesto/negdje/drugdje , a nesto/negdje/drugdje ima jednake file permissione i urednu konfiguraciju u httpd.conf, kaj ga jos moze smetati ( selinux je ugasen) ?
<Mmike> konfiguracija? :)
<Mmike> prvo reci kako se manifestira 'ne moze pristsupiti'
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: nevezano, koliko je bolno slozit RAID pod win7? :)
<BotaniCar|2> access denied, a error_log veli 'you don't have access to /" , dok istovremeno u httpd.conf ima uredno naveden DocumentRoot koji nije '/'
<weshmashian> jos jedan disk mi odlucio krepavat lagano, moram sanirat
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: softverski raid nimalo 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ceksec da na pastebin nakeljim 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, access denied nije error
<Mmike> koji HTTP error dobijes
<Mmike> 403 forbidden?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: most excellent, step2 - nabavka 2x1T diskova :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemoj vhost konfiguracije gurat u httpd.conf
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/3
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: suglasan, no radim copy/paste jednog servera koji vec je kak je, prvo da to osposobim, onda cu includeove slagati
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: pa taj url se ne proxira
<Mmike> Odlukom je predviđeno da će se marihuanom prepisanom na recept moći liječiti oboljeli od raka , Parkinsonove bolesti, multiple skleroze ili psorijaze.
<Mmike> psorijaza
<Mmike> a, lol :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, ne radi to tako
<Mmike> copy paste je idijotsko debilan nacin dusu dao za nesto sjebat
<Mmike> a u pene
<Mmike> zakaj ti proxy opce koristis?
<Mmike> tebi bi nginx tako fino sjeo
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike, ivoks: jednaka konfiguracija radi na drugom serveru. Zadnji put kad sam to selio sam sjebal nekaj s userrightsima, ali se ne sjecam kaj
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: proxy je umotvorina arhitekta sustava koji brije da je time zastitio komponente od neovlastenog pristupa (isti onaj selinux mudrac od neki dan)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: kaj nije ngnix vise za staticko posluzivanje ?
<vileni> Mmike: daj izvor za ovo za psorijazu :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ocito nije jednaka konfiguracija
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: konfiguracijska datoteka za apache virtualhost je samo jedan dio konfiguracije
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: konf.fajle jesu, samo sadrzaji direktorija takodjer, ne znam kaj trece gledati
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kako nema inkludova, a napravio sam file compare httpd.conf na serveru na kojem radi i onog na kojem ne .. ne znam koja bi mu jos fajla mogla igrati ulogu
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-sina-lijecim-marihuanom---nisam-lud--znam-da-krsim-zakon--ali--njegovo-zdravlje-mi-je-najvaznije-od-svega--/1087239/
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: linux serveri se mogu sloziti na stotine nacina
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Zn, ha ?
<BotaniCar|2> *zen
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: tesko je sad reci 'tu promijeni to i to i raditi ce'
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: nisam ni ocekivao, samo se jadam malo, imam okvirnu predodzbu kaj sjebah, ali nikad ne kosta tu pitati, obicno saznam 7 nevezanih stvari kad nekaj pitam :)
<Mmike> "Za sebe sam spravio travaricu od kanabisa koja ima malo THC-a i koja je bila moj antidepresiv. Ne popijete bocu, naravno, nego jednu, dvije prije spavanja. "
<Mmike> "Često su one s ceste špricane pipsom za muhe “da pucaju”."
<Mmike> o, svasta :)
<Mmike> i LSDjem isto spricaju, vele! :)
<BotaniCar|2> Da, da mi se bar nekad desilo da na tak pospricanu naletim :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Koliki je period raspada LSDa na sobnoj temperaturi ?  Par sati ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: prvi korak bi ti trebao biti pogledati apache error log
<BotaniCar|2> ivox: jesam, na pastebinu je izvadak greske
<ivoks> pa jel imas ista u rrbwrowser?
<ivoks> drwx------  9 dx dx 4096 Feb 25 12:51 ..
<ivoks> a kak bu apache usao u taj direktorij?
<BotaniCar|2> ./home/dx mora imati permission 5 na grupu. Debil sam, znal sam da negdje nisam permissione dodal
<Mmike> BotaniCar, svjetlo ubija LSD, ne temperatura
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: a temperatura nema veze ? Cuh drugacije
<ivoks> 5 na grupu?
<Mmike> kol'ko ja znam, nikakve
<ivoks> samo ako se apache vrti kao dx grupa
<BotaniCar|2> dodao sam ga u grupu, ako nije onda moram dodati 5 na 'other' , ne ? A stvar je dizajnirana tako da je DocumentRoot u tudjem home-u, pa sam nekako nerad to napraviti
<jelly> hmha, Chrome ima noviju verziju fleša od one koja piše na http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Mmike> the statistics collection was enabled
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> You have version 11,6,602,167 installed
<budz0r> ls -lh
<budz0r> ups
<Mmike> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<Mmike> jell i tamo istso
<ivoks> $ sudo mkdir /media/ivoks
<ivoks> mkdir: ne mogu napraviti direktorij `/media/ivoks': Ulazno/izlazna greška
<ivoks> ahm... problem :)
<jelly> Mmike: You have version 11,6,602,171 installed
<jelly> ivoks: vec imas neko sranje namantano u tom diru od prije?
<ivoks> jelly: ma da...
<ivoks> nisam ni skuzio
<jelly> jebo sve
<jelly> imam raid1 na hw kontroleru, idem gledati jel baterija jos vrijedi, jer sporo pise, a kad ono
<jelly>       physicaldrive 1:0   (port 1:id 0 , Parallel SCSI, 72.8 GB, Predictive Failure)
<jelly>       physicaldrive 1:1   (port 1:id 1 , Parallel SCSI, 72.8 GB, Predictive Failure)
<BotaniCar|2> kak su sve 'rvatine iste, jebo/me/pas. Zainteresirao me pokret ZAJEDNo, onaj kaj promovira Sturma i ekonomski orjentiran izlazak iz krize, aktivirao sam se malo oko toga, da ne gnjavim, pred par dana dobijem u mailbox da traze OI i jos kojesta. Pitam zasto, i ispostavi se da osnivaju stranku i uclanili bi sve aktiviste. Ni jednim slovom nije objasnjeno zakaj ljude traze te podatke i vjerujem da su
<BotaniCar|2> od vecine podatke dobili bez pitanja .. 
<BotaniCar|2> kakva debilana, da mi se strancilo bio bi vec 20 godina u HDZu 
<jelly> hmha, ovoj tipkovnici cijena samo raste, prvi put kad sam kupio bila 380kn, sad je 540 za kesh a 600 u Lenovo dutjanu http://protis.hr/products/details/tipkovnica-lenovo-thinkpad-travel-trackpoint-usb-crna/29852
<vileni> ja gledao za logitech k400, ona isto poskupila iako ne toliko drasticno
<ivoks> koliko mladih se javlja na natjecaj za posao :(
<rut> koliko ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: jesi potpisao za referendumske ustanke i to
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: Htio sam, no u vrijeme dok idem s posla nije nikog bilo na standovima na okretistu. Koliko sam cuo, imali su i problema s dobijanjem standova. 
<jelly> nisam ni ja vidio nikod na trznici tresnjevka
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####] Open new horizons of pleasure
<hbogner_> ivoks, to kod tebe se javljaju?
<ivoks> da
<budz0r> ivoks: koliko ljudi ti se javilo, ako se smije znat?
<ivoks> nije puno, ali to je zato sto trazim specifisno podrucje
<BotaniCar|2> Vish, nisam bio na moj-posao vec pola dekade , kako lijepo :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/79636-za-referendume-prikupljeno-600-000-potpisa-pozivamo-cijelu-hrvatsku-u-pomoc-imamo-dva-dana-za-velike-promjene.html .. hebes mi sve , ako sam ja te standove vidio. kaj imaju radno vrijeme kao i REGOS , pa ih mi zaposleni nemamo prilike vidjeti 
<ivoks> pa to ni nije za zaposlene :)
<BotaniCar|2> a cuj, danas oni, sutra ja :)
<ivoks> to je da ovi nezaposleni postanu zaposleni, a zaposleni da odu u zatvor :)
<BotaniCar|2> OK, zatvor ne zvuci tako lose nakon dana koji sam imao .. :)
<BotaniCar|2> I, moram reci da sam uvijek htio biti zlatar, mozemo deportirati 4/5 Dubrave u Albaniju, pa da ja preuzmem ?
<weshmashian> mozemo :)
<ivoks> nekako sumnjam da su skupili 600.000
<rut> botanicar tako tezak dan ?
<ivoks> jeste znali za:
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/6663551
<ivoks> naravno, nisu rekli da ne radi sa svim brojevima, ali radi s ovima od 90 do 100 :)
<jelly> ivoks: 600k potpisa podijeljeno na 4 pitanja; problem je sto to nije dost
<jelly> ivoks: oho, neko zna za binomni poucak!
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: a isprintas si sam liste sa http://referendum.co i potpises pa das nekome da ih odnese u uredovno vrijeme :-|
<Mmike> jelly, oklen ti dovlacis chrome? google repos, ili debianov chromium?
<Mmike> Kako se na .hr kaze 'troubleshooting'?
<weshmashian> trablšuting
<dodobas> Mmike: upucavanje problema ? :)
<weshmashian> trazenje problema?
<weshmashian> dodobas: :D samo ako je procedura uspjesna :)
<Mmike> 'otklanjanje pogresaka'
<Mmike> ~> telnet dukat.hr 25
<Mmike> Trying 178.218.172.200...
<Mmike> Connected to dukat.hr.
<Mmike> Escape character is '^]'.
<Mmike> 220 sm1.mojsite.com Developers, Developers, Developers!!! :)
<Mmike> rcpt to: dukat-info@dukat.hr
<Mmike> 550 <dukat-info@dukat.hr> No such user here
<Mmike> fakat ne radi emajl :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u-trgovini-u-zagrebu-kupio-pokvareno-dukatovo-mlijeko/664432.aspx
<weshmashian> jednom smo doma kupili 'vocni jogurt' od megglea koji nije bio ni vocni a ni jogurt. nakon maila dobili smo oveci paket mlijecnih proizvoda :)
<weshmashian> drugom prilikom smo kupili pokvaren dukatov jogurt, osim kaj se nismo micali sa wc-a citav vikend nismo dobili nis
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> meni megle mlijeko ne valja
<Mmike> all' nakon ovoga sto kazes, mozda da se prislilim?
<weshmashian> kaj, mozda naletis na pokvareno pa dobijes paket? :) to je bilo pred 3-4 godine odokativno
<weshmashian> sad smo na z'bregov mlijeku
<weshmashian> iskreno, ne vidim razliku, al' eto
<weshmashian> ispravak: ja ne kuzim razliku ali zena da :)
<Mmike> ja kupujem zbregov
<Mmike> jer ima ona 1.75l
<Mmike> zena ne pije
<Mmike> ja to u kavu mecem
<weshmashian> e da, bitna razlika izmedju ta dva incidenta - meggle jogurt je imao odvratan okus al' nije bio pokvaren, dukatov obratno
<weshmashian> mi kupujemo onaj paket 6x2l (ili je vindija? whatever)
<weshmashian> al' ne stavljam u kavu :)
<Mmike> a moram prestat s kavom
<weshmashian> ha! ja sam tjedan dana na caju vec :)
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> kakva promjena :)
<weshmashian> kupio neki 'crni' u mulleru pa to nacejavam
<weshmashian> u jednom trenutku sam pio tolko kave da sam vikendima imo glavobolje od nepijenja iste
<dodobas> a kako bi rekli 'crowdsourced'
<dodobas> izrabljivanje gomile ? :)
<weshmashian> tako nesto :)
<weshmashian> sve dok nema izraza 'socijalna mreza' :)
<dodobas> e ajmo napraviti socijalnu mrežu koja ce izrabljivati gomilu ?
<dodobas> za sekte i njihove clanove :)
<dodobas> piramidalni marketing i to...
<dodobas> pa onda recimo znas da je Mmike ovaj tjedan prikupio samo 4 pentagrama... i da ga treba kazniti...
<weshmashian> ovaj, a kaj ce ti jos jedna Vlada? :)
<dodobas> weshmashian: ne kuzis, ovo bi mi kontrolirali :)
<dodobas> samo ugasis internet :)
<jelly-home> weshmabasologija?
<weshmashian> "we'll drop the bass so hard your clothes will spin"
<Mmike> tko je izmislio FEDERATED engine, nek bude zadavljen
<Mmike> tko je to pokazao liku koji me sad tlaci oko toga, nek nikad ne dozivi erekciju!
<hbogner> teamviere korisnici help
<hbogner> kako saznati id svog kompa? tj remote kompa kojem imam ssh pristup
<hbogner> pretrazujem .config/teamviewer8/ dir i nikako naci, nasao na sve koje sam se do sad spojio, ali ne i njego id
<hbogner> ls
<hbogner> grr
<hbogner> argh
<hbogner> teamviewer --info
<Mmike> dodobas, ti koristis mongo, right?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, si tu
<hbogner> pitaj, mozda i netko drugi ovdje zna
<fpopic>  jel ima ikog da se kuzi u openwrt i kompajliranje drajvera
<dodobas> Mmike: imam samo jedan projekt
<dodobas> ne tipican
<Mmike> odakle si instalirao mongo?
<Mmike> i sto ti je server? ubuntu?
<dodobas> Mmike: 10gen sluzbeni repozitorij
<dodobas> ubuntutu 10.04
<Mmike> i radi ti ok to_
<Mmike> nisi morao prtljat s init.d skriptom_
<Mmike> ?Ž
<jelly-home> ž!
<dodobas> Mmike: ne sjecam se tocno... nesto sam morao...
<Mmike> neznam dal' je debian potrgan ili mongodb
<Mmike> sumLJam na ovo drugo
<hbogner> http://duckduckgo.tumblr.com/post/44000299625/duckduckgo-foss-donations-2012
<Mmike> a sad idem 
<Mmike> dost ami racunala
<hbogner> odmah se sjetio dodobasa da korsti ddg
<dodobas> hbogner: a da, Gabriel je kuul lik
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk1_DbbzSdY # vise od 15 sekundi
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Baauer - Harlem Shake (HQ Full Version), Views: 17922716, Rating: 96.84063%
<BotaniCar> Tko je ovaj chanserv ? Svako malo mi nekaj tipka in engleze ! 
<jelly-home> buraz od nickserva
<BotaniCar> Mrmlj, steta kaj ne koristite windowse, ne kuzim zakaj mi ni jedan alat za dekompresiju ne koristi vise od 33% CPU
<BotaniCar> Mrmlj, zato kaj ne razmisljam, zakucan mi je disk
<BotaniCar> Ali ! Nije pravedno, extractam nekakav .iso , mogle su se 'doze sjetiti pa zakesirati sve u memoriju, pa onda ispljunuti na hard ! 
<vgosp> Pozdrav, imam nekoliko pitanja pa ako neko ima malo vremena da odvoji za mene neka se javi. Hvala.
<BotaniCar> Dobra praksa je da pitas ovdje sto pozelis, pa ce se vec netko naci. 
<vgosp> Hvala puno, sada cu napisati ono sto me muci, odnosno moje neprijatno iskustvo.
<vgosp> Pokusao sam da koristim Ubuntu oko 2-3 puta, ali nikada nisam imao prijatno iskustvo, pa bih voleo da znam kako neki ljudi toliko hvale lunux ubuntu kada sam ja sokiran. Zasto je to tako? Sistem je stalno zakucavao, usporavao, bagovao u svakom segmentu i bio je veoma spor. Jednostavno nisam mogao da izdrzim i uvek sam ga brisao sa racunara. Mozda je u pitanju nekompatibilnost sa hardverom ili nesto drugo ali ja nikako ne mogu da k
<vgosp> neko moze da mi kaze sta ciniti i kako pokusati sa linuxom? Mnogo puta sam pokusavao ali uvek sam se saplitao.
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vgosp> Dosao sam ovde jer u mojoj zemlji ne postoji oficijalni ubuntu forum niti sajt.
<vgosp> Hvala puno svakome ko zeli da mi pomogne i razresi mi sta je problem kod mene.
<BotaniCar> Primjeti da je 90% onog sto si opisao ili tvoje neznanje ili naviknutost na nesto drugo. Buduci i sam dolazim iz windows svijeta mogu ti samo preporuciti da nemas prevelika ocekivanja, tretiraj rad na linuxu kao prvo sjedanje za indows PC , kad ti 'sjedne u prste' bude ti isti dzavo, a mozda te i obraduje poneki alat
<fpopic> :D
<BotaniCar> Sto se tice toga da rjesimo tvoje probleme, mislim da su psiholozi na drugom kanalu :D
<vgosp> Nisi previse duhovit sa odgovorom
<BotaniCar> Nisam se previse ni trudio , dobro si i prosao
<BotaniCar> inace ne hranim trolovež
<vgosp> volim kada mi kazu community ali od vas nema pomoci
<vgosp> ja sam samo hteo da znam da li je nekopmatibilnost sa hardverom
<fpopic> i mene je zezo ali kad sve fino updejtas i nariktas fino pici
<vgosp> problem
<vgosp> e pa upravo to
<vgosp> mene i zanima
<fpopic> imas onaj software updates ili tak nesto i ako imas 12.10 skinut ce ti nest manje od 300mb fino sve pricekaj i restartaj, i jos bih pito za sebe jel dobor povecati SWAP ?
<vgosp> update sam radio svaki put ali su se bugovi nastavljali
<fpopic> a sta imas od kante ?
<vgosp> amd x4, 8gb ddr3, radeon hd 6770....
<BotaniCar> fpopic: 'el ti PC uopce koristi swap ? Probaj pratiti potrosnju kroz dan, ako nije dobro pounjen, nema neke potrebe 
<vgosp> tuzno je to da niko zivi ne zeli da pomogne
<vgosp> ozbiljno
<vgosp> svi nesto pitaju, malo popricaju i dovidjenja
<vgosp> ja shvatam da je navike tesko promeniti
<vgosp> ali mi smrdi da nesto nije u redu
<vgosp> jer ja mogu da se naviknem na gui i sve ostalo
<fpopic> uff jebemti cak nije ni los komp :D probaj instalirati sve drajvere meni s e2160,gtx460,4gb ddr2 radi super
<vgosp> ali to sve ne radi kako treba
<vgosp> driveri za ubuntu, eto to prvi put cujem od tebe sada.
<vgosp> mozda je to bio problem...
<vgosp> odakle mogu instalirati drivere?
<vgosp> -.-
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jes' tute?
<BotaniCar> o/ 
<weshmashian> \o
<weshmashian> trolling on msg :)
<dodobas> http://i.imgur.com/3XBoOz4.jpg
<weshmashian> dodobas: fejk!
<BotaniCar> Cigan u meni vice 'bakaaar' :) Nije optika, valjda :)
<vgosp> ok hvala coveku sto je izasao na pomoci
<vgosp> ostali 0
<vgosp> kao i uvek.
<vgosp> sve u svemu
<vgosp> prijatno vece.
<dodobas> weshmashian: OCD :)
<weshmashian> dodobas: visak slobodnog vremena prije :)
<weshmashian> sto me opet sjeti da bi se u jednom trenutku trebo natjerat provuc mrezu kroz kucu i slozit ormar...
<weshmashian> no da, kroz kojih 5-6 godina, mozda :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-26
<hbogner> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> struje nestalo u zgradi...
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> zato znaci nemogu do strojeva
<hbogner> 3 down, 1 up, lose
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, you learn new stuff every day :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, evri dej
<MmikeDOMA> http://ilol.rs/upload_pic/21253.jpg
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: mislim da sam petljao nesto s ulimit parametrom za upstart conf od monga
<MmikeDOMA> nah, init skripta ne radi
<hbogner> vileni, nasao da onaj printer nema drajvere za windows arm 
<hbogner> djabe sam trazio
<MmikeDOMA> posalje --interleave=all onom start-stop dreku
<MmikeDOMA> koji nezna sto bi s time
<MmikeDOMA> u biti mongo se treba pokrenit s time
<MmikeDOMA> mah
<MmikeDOMA> potrgano
<BotaniCar|2> zdravo zdravo
<vileni> hbogner: i kako ces rijesiti printanje onda? :)
<dodobas> windows arm ? wtf 
<vileni> windows tablet valjda
<hbogner> dodobas, da win8 rt
<hbogner> nope lenovo ideapad neki
<BotaniCar|2> To bum zeni kupil, cim na loto-u dobi'm
<ivoks> pa dakle ovaj vip...
<hbogner> vileni, necu, reci cu im da neradi
<hbogner> da cu im javit kad izbace drajvere
<hbogner> fora je da je printer kupljen zbog izgleda :D
<BotaniCar|2> kaj, nevidljiv je ?
<hbogner> nope, bijeli je
<hbogner> tj bijelo srebrni
<hbogner> tako nekako
<vileni> hbogner: slozi im preko sheranog foldera printanje nekako :)
<Mmike> jelly, sto bi s flyjem?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, LOL :)
<hbogner> vileni, to je jedini printer u prostoriji, i to je jedino racuinalo u prostoriji :D
<vileni> hbogner: pa nista, neka uzmu neko ukrasno racunalo uz ukrasni printer :)
<hbogner> hehe he
<BotaniCar|2> "Alan Coox calls Fedora 18 worst RedHat distro" :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Jebla ih fedora
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: to je bilo prije mjesec dana
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: meni je novo. 
<ivoks> sljedeci post je bio 'vise se necu baviti linuxom'
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ima covjek i pravo :) U uzgajanju hrane je buducnost
<ivoks> u smislu, vise nece aktivno sudjelovati u razvoju
<ivoks> ima on godina, vec je 20 godina u svemu tome
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o , INTEL ima linux benchmarke  ? :) 
<ivoks> linpack?
 * ivoks je jucer kupio one i3 lenovo radne stanice
<dodobas> ivoks: which one?
<ivoks> one sa i3 procom
<ivoks> 4 gige rama i freedosom
<ivoks> jos cu kupit 4 gige i graficke
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o , fiini piceki , otvaras igraonicu ? :D
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.8c6dfe7996c9449db7dd58c9e7fee7b7.lenovo-thinkcentre-edge-e72-intel-core-i3-2130-3-40ghz-4gb-500gb-dvdrw-dl-freedos-intel-hd-graphics-tower-p-n-rceaccr.aspx
<ivoks> 3 godine garancija
<ivoks> nema usb3, al to mi ni ne treba
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> kompjuteras
<Mmike> a kupuje gotove radne stanice
<ivoks> ne... vlasnik firme kupuje radne stanice za zaposlenike
<Mmike> lame, lame :)
<ivoks> a ono, lenovo je jeftiniji od linksovih strojeva i jos ima 3 godine garancije
<vileni> mi isto trazimo samo brand racunala na nabavi
<ivoks> e sad... nadam se da moze bilo kakva memorija u njih, da ne mora biti neka certificirana
<Mmike> moram si ugradit kameru u auto
<Mmike> ovi rusi su nevjerojatni
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sve snimaju
<vileni> Mmike: http://bit.ly/13jNy1f
<vileni> kazu da je ok, a za te pare stvarno nije bed :)
<Mmike> oooooooooohohohoh
<Mmike> tototo
<ivoks> http://www.lenovoonline.sk/thinkcentre-edge-e72-tower-c48_623_802?lang=en
<ivoks> cijeli site je na engleskom
<ivoks> ali nije action, vec akcia
<hbogner> vileni, i ja sam gledao te kamere za auto, za snimanje ruta kud prodjem
<vileni> Mmike: ima jos jedna opcija, da si stavis wildfire u nosac i sa njim snimas
<Mmike> vileni, ta kamera je tak jadna
<hbogner> huh, upalio se server, ili mu je trebalo do sad da priovjeri diskove
<hbogner> prije ovo drugo
<vileni> Mmike: da, ovaj ima ir barem, vjerojatno se vidi po mraku nesto :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ili uzmi gopro hero 3 pa njega montiraj
<hbogner> s njim mozes i ostale stvari
<hbogner> ne samo auto
<Mmike> hbogner, to kosta 2k kuna :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kosta
<vileni> a i mislim da nema iste funkcije
<vileni> ovo snima dok ti ne odlucis spremiti
<hbogner> onda gopro hero 1 
<vileni> zadnjih 2-5-15min
<vileni> samo neznam jel stalno sara po kartici, bilo bi fora da samo ram koristi dok ne odlucis zapisati :)
<Mmike> zasto u hrvatskoj nesmijes raditi 2 posla puno radno vrijeme?
<hbogner> zbog zakona o radu koji kaze max broj radnih sati tjedno
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTXjoryIhZY
<datase> Mmike: Title: mad man, Views: 507517, Rating: 99.1328%
<Mmike> hbogner, da, al oklen to?
<Mmike> mislim, zasto ja nebih radio 15 sati dnevno ako zelim zaraditi jos?
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICfOhR6BO3s <- pokazuje koliko su rally simulatori nerealni :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: Gros Crash Rallye Compilation Accidentes de rallye, Views: 3973264, Rating: 95.66888%
<vileni> Mmike: probaj rbr :)
<vileni> mislim, nije nikako kao real thing, ali najbolja simulacija jos uvijek
<Mmike> vileni, ma da, al' jel' ti se razleti ovak auto kad sjebes? :)
<vileni> Mmike: prilicno da
<vileni> svaki udarac utjece na karakteristike auta
<vileni> na kraju se uhvatis kako pustas gas na ravnicama jer se ne zelis razbiti
<vileni> ja sam jedan stage zavrsio iako mi je masina crkla na zadnjoj cetvrtini, i odvezao u leru do dolje jer je bila nizbrdica
<vileni> ali bez solidnog force feedback volana nema smisla igrati, prvo zbog dozivljaja, drugo jer neces ni tutorial proci :)
<ivoks> ovi u hepu pretpostavili krivu potrosnju
<ivoks> i sad prek weba ne mogu unijeti ispravnu
<hbogner> kako obozavam esri shapefile format
<Mmike> vileni, http://kat.ph/pc-richard-burns-rally-rip-dopeman-t434444.html
<Mmike> vileni, i curse you!
<vileni> Mmike: a volan? :)
<Mmike> imam it o:)
<jelly> jel moguce da antivirus sprjecava instalaciju jre 1.6u41 ili brisanje jre 1.6u26 sa XP sistema?
<jelly> installer krepa u oba slucaja, a gdje mu je log i ostalo vrag ce ga znati
<Mmike> vrag ce ga znati, to si dobro rekao
<Mmike> koji antivirus?
<Mmike> jelly, znam da AVG ne radi sranja s time, sestri instlirao 1.6 (neznam doduse koji preciznije) nedavno bez bedova
<Mmike> nedavno = 2 tjedna
<jelly> Kaspersky
<jelly> "KAV 6.0 for Windows Workstations"
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> kaspersky? ye gods, to nije av, to je cudo bagirano :)
<weshmashian> imho
<weshmashian> mozes ga slobodno za globalno zat(o|u)pljenje okrivit
<jelly> jebga, al je jeftin
<Mmike> da, makni to
<Mmike> stavi AVG
<Mmike> besple je
<Mmike> i puno bolji
<weshmashian> nisam ni sa njim prevec srece imo :)
<weshmashian> trosih avast jedno vrijeme
<calmpitbull> Dobar dan
<t_dk> dan
<obruT> i avast i avg su smece na linuxu, ne rade :P
<hbogner> aaah, koje olaksanje, digo si monitor za 15-20cm
<hbogner> odma lakse za sjedit i gledat
<BotaniCar|2> ja ne razumijem kako ljudi , necu ni pitati zasto, uspijevaju u dokumentaciji umjesto " napisati '' , umjesto - napisati – ...
<BotaniCar|2> di samo cupaju :) 
<jelly> Mmike: ne mogu maknuti
 * jelly nije AD admin
<Mmike> jelly, jebe ti se za domenu, makni lokalno :)
<jelly> Mmike: read my lips: ne mogu to napraviti kao lokalni admin
<jelly> ne da!
<Hrki> se kome vuce ovo: http://www.dns.hr/pretrazivac
<Hrki> louda mi vec par minuta
<jelly> Hrki: Meni Radi™
<jelly> Domena index.hr je registrirana (naplatna) 
<Hrki> meni louda, mi mozes izvuc email odgovorne osobe za domenu efst.hr
<Hrki> salju mi spam sa servera :D
<jelly> Hrki: efst.hr zvuci kao CARNet... nazovi 0800CARNET i pitaj kontakt podatke od carnet sistem inzenjera 
<jelly> Hrki: Velimir Skroza <skroza manki efst tocka hr>
<jelly> Sveučilište u Splitu, Ekonomski fakultet / Matice hrvatske 31, 21000 Split, Hrvatska
<jelly> ...je adminstrativni i tehnicki kontakt
<jelly> ili se pravi blesav i forwardaj primjerak cijelog spama kao attachment na abuse@carnet, nek oni traze dalje
 * jelly ne zna naci di je popis sistemaca po ustanovama
<jelly> ima li koji alat da nadje i zamjenjuje identicne datoteke hardlinkovima, ali samo kad imaju isto vlasnistvo i dozvole?  fdupes ne pazi na permissione
<Mmike> perl? python? bash? :)
 * jelly prevodi to kao "ne znam"
<budz0r> ll
<Mmike> jelly, not that I know of :/
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> RIP Đuro Utješanović
<jelly-home> Mmike: [fly] sigurnosna zakrpa za kernel
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturn%27s_hexagon
<obruT> vanzemaljci
<jelly-home> ne, samo sesterokut
<obruT> je je, to ti samo mislis
<obruT> isto ko krugovi u zitu, kao ljudi napravili...
<obruT> cak je Seinfeld izjavio da je napravio krugove u zitu
<BotaniCar1> jelly-home: monolit ? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-27
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ovh.co.uk
<ivoks> http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/sp_16g.xml
<ivoks> za razliku od hetznera, dopustaju ip fail over
<budz0r> apdejt
<budz0r> jebemu dva monitora :)
<vileni> budz0r: sto te muci kod 2 monitora? :)
<hbogner> mene kod dva monitora muci nedostatak drugog monitora :D
<obruT> mene muci sto sam dobio novu kantu na koju ne mogu spojit dva monitora :(  saćem morat o vlastitom trošku u nabavku graficke za sluzbeni komp :P
<hbogner> vis vis, ja si donesem od doma drugi monitor, pa ga ovdje prikopcam, doma vise ionako nekoristim komp ko prije pa mi nije nuzno imat dva, na poslu mi bitnije
<ivoks> bome... ovi workstationi su nadogradivi
<hbogner> more info ivoks, give us mor einfo
<hbogner> slike takodjer dobrodosle
<ivoks> stane jos jedan disk
<ivoks> i jos memorije
<ivoks> i naravno graficka
<hbogner> kolko para?
<hbogner> iu moj stane jos memorije, graficka, jos diskova,  ...
<ivoks> 3200kn
<hbogner> 3500
<ivoks> lenovo
<ivoks> garancija 3 godine
<hbogner> slozenac
<hbogner> garancija po komponentama
<hbogner> 16gb ram corei5 : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz, wd black
<ivoks> sve super... ja sam bas htio brand
<ivoks> jer mi ih treba vise, ne jedan
<hbogner> ma sve super, ja sam slagao za sebe da mogu radit jer sam imao limitiran budzet
<budz0r> ivoks: brand je ok smjer
<hbogner> bilo bi mi jednostavnije uzeti gotovo
<hbogner> ali i ovaj slozenac uspijem preopteretiti u svakodnevnom koristenju
<hbogner> evo recimo sad ga ubijam sa ortofoto snimkama
<dodobas> kad autocad nema pojma sto su piramidalne strukture...
<dodobas> ili ti nemas pojma :)
<dodobas> uglavnom gdaladdo
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> istina, ja neznam, pa se ubijam sa ovih 15 giga
<hbogner> ali na srecu ne odjednom
<ivoks> disk je seagate baracuda 500gb
<hbogner> meni frajer htio uvalit wd green
<jelly-home> za radnu stanicu?
<jelly-home> bolja marza valjda
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/sp_16g.xml
<Mmike> bas krenuo komentirat :)
<Mmike> tamo sam nekom liku odrzavao neke servere pred jedno 2 godine
<Mmike> katastrofa su
<ivoks> da?
<Mmike> doduse, nije bilo downtimea i toga
<Mmike> sve radilo tip top
<Mmike> al dobit nesto novo
<Mmike> imali su 2 servera
<Mmike> postgres master/slave
<Mmike> i sad, kao, ajmo jos 2 servera u istom vlanu
<Mmike> jedno mjesec dana natezanja
<Mmike> te krivi diskovi
<Mmike> te krivi kontroleri
<Mmike> te onda novi server
<Mmike> al' u drugom vlanu
<Mmike> onak, picku materinu :)
<ivoks> francuzi
<ivoks> al nije bilo problema s downtimeom i slicno
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> OVH je najveci dedicated provider u .eu sad, zar ne
<Mmike> ivoks, jok, nikad crklo nista
<Mmike> ivoks, al' ovo s novim serverima natjeralo tog customera da ode na amazon
<Mmike> a onda su odustali od postgresa pa se vise nismo druzili :)
<Mmike> i sjecam se da je dedicated kistra bila dosta skupa
<Mmike> oko 200njak funti mislim za 16GB rama, 4 jezgre, 4 diska u raidu10 (SATA!)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> doso update za s3
<Mmike> ta, probajmo :)
<Mmike> http://aptiverse.com/blog/closer_look_at_chrome/
<hbogner> jelly-home, da, za radnu stanicu
<hbogner> i kazem mu necu green on opet green
<jelly> svasta, a black je skuplji
<vileni> blue!
<Mmike> sta fali grinu?
<hbogner> valjda ima zalihe kojih se hrtio rjesiti
<Mmike> ja ih imam 4 doma, rade k'o veliki
<vileni> fuj green, to za domacice
<Mmike> a android mi 'optimizira aplikacije'
<hbogner> Mmike, za cjelodnevni high load
<hbogner> imam i ja doma green za storage
<Mmike> ako vas zanima, kad innodb tablicama dropate indexe, kolone i tako to, morate udrit 'optimize table', inace se .ibd nece shrinkati
<hbogner> ovo mi treba za sistem i za virtualke
<Mmike> ne samo to, taj space je - wasted
<Mmike> hbogner, ja imam to za doma-server, 2 godine rad3e diskovi
<ivoks> kakvo je joomla smece, to nije za vjerovat
<Mmike> ivoks, oh, o kojem aspektu smecavosti pricas? :)
<ivoks> o svim
<ivoks> wordpress je miljama ispred tog dreka
<Mmike> iskusan joomla developer bi te sad posrao nasiroko i nadugacko
<Mmike> joomla je malo vise od blog enginea
<Mmike> to je plugabilni CMS
<Mmike> wordpress je samo blog
<Mmike> (da, joomla je smece)
<ivoks> wordpress nije samo blog
<ivoks> joomla je smece u nacinu na koji barata s contentom na serveru
<ivoks> wordpress sve trpa u jedan direktorij; znas sto treba backupirati
<ivoks> joomla kenja po cijelom disku
<ivoks> i jos dijelove zna uploadati preko FTP-a, a dijelove ne
 * obruT ne bi bas usporedjivao joomlu i wordpress bez obzira na sto je wordpress narasto u zadnje vrijeme
<ivoks> i onda zavrsis sa cuspajzom na disku
<Mmike> ivoks, ma je, cim hoces s wordpresom nesto sto nije blog napraviti a da je iole ozbiljnije - nemres
<Mmike> ili odes u kukuruku
<obruT> i da, slazem se da je joomla smece
<Mmike> al' je joomla smece, da :)
<Mmike> to sto nazivno jest full-fetured-CMS ne znaci nista :)
<Mmike> plus, wordpress lako hardenat
<Mmike> joomlu bas i nemres
<Mmike> i rupava je i stalno neka sranja s njom
<ivoks> tu sad imam nekog kvazi developera koji je kupi template i to prodaje klijentu kao web
 * obruT zato koristi vlastiti CMS... security through obscurity :)
<ivoks> i ne razumije osnovne postavke oko premissona
<ivoks> i sve stavlja 777
<ivoks> jer joomla malo pise ovak, malo onak, pa onda hoce malo ftp
<ivoks> ispizdio sam s njim vise
<Mmike> ivoks, mislis da to na wp-content direktoriju ne rade? :)
<Mmike> pa onda instaliraju pitaj boga kakve plugine
<jelly> koristenje ftp-a je preporuceni nacin uploada u 2.5.x, zar ne?  Onda sve datoteke mogu biti pod jednim korisnikom
<Mmike> pa onda uploadaju .jpg fileove koji su u biti .phpovi koji rade sranja
<ivoks> jelly: pa eto, ali ne radi sve tako
<jelly> i mozes koristiti bilo koju per-user implementaciju phpa
<jelly> ivoks: stavi mu cron/inotify koji mice go=w :-)
<ivoks> al on to zeli
<ivoks> da moze poslije uredjivati preko FTP-a :)
<Mmike> http://www.virtualni-ured.net/racunovodstvo/item/60-racun-u-elektronickom-obliku.html
<ivoks> ali i preko joomle
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' saljes racune u PDFu, mailom?
<jelly> ivoks: mislim da se nismo razumjeli.  PHP treba podesiti da se vrti kao njegov user.
 * Mmike ima android 4.1.2
<ivoks> jelly: da nebi
<jelly> jedan user jedan VirtualHost jedan php fastcgi ili kajgod
<ivoks> Mmike: saljem
<jelly> ivoks: to je sigurno, mod_php nije
<Mmike> ivoks, cini se da su ti racuni nevazeci
<ivoks> sad cu mijenjati cijeli web server radi jednog lika
<Mmike> 1.     mora biti zajamčena vjerodostojnost podrijetla računa na način da primatelj računa može nedvojbeno utvrditi da je taj račun poslao izdavatelj računa,
<jelly> ivoks: ak imas untrusted korisnika, da
<Mmike> ajmo napraviti mi svoj CA
<Mmike> jel' mozemo to?
<Mmike> kao udruga?
<Mmike> jebo finu i njihove skupe certifikate
<jelly> pa mozes i sam napraviti CA :-)
<ivoks> Mmike: ma zaboli me kurac za poreznu i njihova pravila; ni sami ne znaju sto se smije, a sto ne
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' moram imati neosporni dokaz da je dokument intamperable
<Mmike> ako napravimo udrugu CAovaca
<Mmike> i onda se medjusobno izpotpisujemo
<Mmike> to bi trebalo biti dosta?
<Mmike> ivoks, da, dok ne dodju i ne kazu 'kriv si'
<jelly> Mmike: a cuj, mozes uzeti text file i gpg sign
<jelly> al jedno je sto se tehnicki moze a drugo sto oni hoce i u kom formatu i sto ce priznati na sudu
<obruT> Mmike: lako je dici CA, problem je gdje drzati privatni master kljuc :)
<dodobas> obruT: njega stavis na thepiratebay...
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' tko je potpisao to?
<Mmike> jelly, ja na sudu moram dokazati da sam JA napravio taj racun, i da izgleda tocno tako
<Mmike> i da mogu dokazati da je to neosporivo
<ivoks> gluposti
<Mmike> Prema očitovanju Ministarstva gospodarstva, Uprave za trgovinu i unutarnje tržište KLASA: 410-01/10-01/07, URBROJ: 526-05-05/1-12-12 od 26. lipnja 2012. godine elektronička pošta sama po sebi ne garantira vjerodostojnost pošiljatelja i cjelovitost sadržaja tijekom prijenosa računa elektroničkim putem što je propisano člankom 104.a stavkom 3. Pravilnika, stoga je potrebno poduzeti dodatne mjere da se osiguraju navedeni zah
<Mmike> tjevi, (kao što su primjerice potpisivanje poruke ili potpisivanje računa elektroničkim potpisom).          
<ivoks> racuni se salju postom
<ivoks> i nitko nikoga nis ne pita
<Mmike> da, zato sto je to 'neosporivo'
<ivoks> kurac je neosoprivo
<ivoks> to su sve komu-socijalisticki kadrovi
<Mmike> ivoks je pravi neoliberalista :)
<ivoks> moras dokazati da nisi kriv; cijelo drustvo se postavlja na toj permisi
<ivoks> 'ovo je nase, a ti dokazi da nisi kriv'
<Mmike> pa da
<ivoks> iako nista nisi napravio
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> tako svijet funkcionira
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> dokazi da sam napravio nesto
<Mmike> ja dodjem na sud i pokazem racun di mi je init d.o.o. duzan milijardu kuna
<Mmike> drzim u ruci dokaz - racun
<ivoks> a ne me jebat sa 1001 papirom kako bi dokazao da nisam kriv
<Mmike> i sad sud gleda tebe i pita 'kaj ti velis'?
<ivoks> ja velim 'nisam'
<ivoks> pa ti dokazi da sam taj racun ja poslao
<Mmike> ne moram, imam ga u rucoi
<ivoks> a ne da ja dokazujem da nisam
<Mmike> ruci
<Mmike> to je dokas
<Mmike> dokaz
<ivoks> nije
<Mmike> ti si duzan dokazati da nisi
<ivoks> dokaz je da imas racun
<ivoks> nisi dokazao da je moj
<Mmike> pise gore 'ivoks d.o.o.'
<Mmike> imam i pecat
<ivoks> to nije dokaz
<Mmike> i potpis
<Mmike> na sudu, vjeruj, je :)
<ivoks> potpis i pecat nemas
<Mmike> ti moras zvat vjestaka koji ce objasnit kako je to krivotvorina
<jelly> ima, iskopirao je sa racuna od 100kn ;-)
<Mmike> sad uzmimo u obzir da je PDF/email puno lakse krivotvoriti nego papirnati racun
<Mmike> jasno je odakle problemi
<jelly> gpg potpis je nemoguce krivotvoriti bez privatnog kljuca
<ivoks> ma to su gluposti
<Mmike> iako znam za slucajeve di je sud uvazio ISPRINTANI KOMAD PAPIRA na kojem je email
<ivoks> tipicno komu-socijalisticko razmisljanje
<Mmike> jelly, aj ti dokazi da je to tvoj kljuc
<ivoks> jel se to ikad desilo? nije
<Mmike> ivoks, je, vis eputa
<Mmike> zato i pitam :)
<ivoks> ma gluposti
<Mmike> a dobro :)
<Mmike> jelly, sto meni znaci tvoj potpis ako ja ne znam da je to tvoj potpis?
<Mmike> fali Trent :)
<Mmike> sto u prasi znaci - ja ti posaljem racun mailom i ti ga mozes promijeniti i ja ne mogu nikako dokazati da si me sjebo
<Mmike> mogu samo dokazati da je izrazito lako fejkati mejl
<Mmike> i da to moze bilo tko
<ivoks> isprintani mail, da
<jelly> Mmike: znas da je moj ako smo se nasli i supotpisali 
<jelly> mail u imap sanducicu je jednako lako fejkati
<Mmike> jelly, da, ali ako nemamo nekoga tko je nazocio tome (Trent), dzaba nam to
<Mmike> jer, to je super ako smo ti i ja slozni i koristimo nas mini-PKI da nas netko drugi ne sjebe
<ivoks> jelly: mail ima vrlo trag... i to se treba dokazati, a ne sadrzaj maila
<ivoks> s/vrlo//
<Mmike> al' nas ne stiti, pojedinacno, jednog od drugog
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ti pricas? :) 
<Mmike> ja ti posaljem PDF, ti kazes da si dobio drugi PDF
<jelly> ivoks: iz traga se ne vidi je li sadrzaj mijenjan
<Mmike> i tko je u pravu?
<jelly> vidi se eventualno velicina u byteovima
<Mmike> kak ces dokazat da jesi, ili ja da jesam? nikak :)
<Mmike> a jos ako se netko potrudi da te sjebe, fasovo si samo tako
<Mmike> al' ako ja i jelly razmijenimo kljuceve a ivoks to amenuje, onda je vec lakse
<jelly> nema tu amenovanja
<ivoks> moj mail je potpisan
<Mmike> dakako, i ivoks moze bit pizda pa radit protiv mene ili jellyja u talu s onim drugim
<Mmike> ivoks, potpisan cime?
<ivoks> pa ti mijenjas sadrzaj
<ivoks> gpgom
<jelly> u web-of-trust ne postoji CA, samo parovi povjerenja
<Mmike> ivoks, to mosh macku o rep objesit
<Mmike> aj ti dokazi da je to tvoje
<Mmike> i da se to desilo tada
<ivoks> ponovno, u svijetu prava, ne moram ja dokazivati da nisam napravio nesto
<ivoks> jer je to nemoguce dokazati
<ivoks> i tu ti pociva cijela filozofija na kojoj se temelji komunizam
<ivoks> 'narod kaze da ste krivi, dokazite da niste'
<ivoks> u pravnim drzava si osumnjicen
<ivoks> i onaj tko tuzi mora dokazati
<Mmike> ivoks, to nije istina
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> ako te netko tereri, moras dokazivati
<ivoks> ne moras
<Mmike> gle
<ivoks> on mora dokazati bez opravdane sumnje da si ti pocinio djelo
<Mmike> ti meni posaljes racun na kojem pise 100
<ivoks> dakle, ja sam taj koji onda kaze 'evo, tako nesto i ja mogu lazirati'
<Mmike> i ja kazem, nije istina, poslao mi je racun na kojem pise 1000
<ivoks> a ne ti koji tuzis
<Mmike> pa upravo to
<Mmike> ako dokazes da je to lako lazirati
<Mmike> onda sve pada u vodu
<Mmike> ti sa tim svojim gpgom ne dokazujes nista
<Mmike> ako sam ja tvoj gpg kljuc dobio od tbee, i siguran sam da je tvoj
<Mmike> to je samo MENI dokaz da je to tvoj dokument
<Mmike> i da nije jelly nesto tu prtljao
<ivoks> ja imam potpisani mail, te i te velicine koji je dosao na t-com, te i te velicine
<Mmike> al' ti mozes tvrditi da si poslao nesto drugo
<ivoks> dakle, treca strana potvrdjuje da je mail te velicine dosao
<Mmike> i kako ja mogu dokazati da nisi?
<Mmike> nikako
<Mmike> to je vrlo naivno razmisljanje
<ivoks> znas kaj...
<ivoks> opce mi se ne da o glupostima raspravljati
<ivoks> ionak imam previse posla
<Mmike> ja ti preporucam ponovno citanje 'applied crypto', ako vec nisi
<Mmike> fino lik objasnjava sve te probleme
<Mmike> da se vratim na pocetak
<Mmike> ajmo napravit nas CA 
<Mmike> hm, drek
<Mmike> mislmi da nam zakon o digitalnom potpisu to zabranjuje
<Mmike> zasto me to ne cudi
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> djesi, kolega
<weshmashian> eo, doma :D
<weshmashian> iso se prepucavat u ex firmu malo
<weshmashian> super mi je i3wm, samo kaj malo sakrije ikonice u taskbaru kad se switcha na dva monitora
<Mmike> kaj veli ex firma?
<Mmike> ja nemrem nac token od internet bankarstva
<Mmike> sumnjam na macke
<Mmike> proklete glodavice
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi kad izgubio token i trazio da ti novi naprave?
<weshmashian> ma trazil sam IP obrazac prije tri tjedna, u pon mi posalje sef mail da kaj vec nisam pokupil. a ekipa veli da je tek u petak sredil to
<weshmashian> i danas dodjem a on 'pa poslali smo ti postom jucer'
<weshmashian> reko fala kaj vam je trebalo tri tjedna za to...
<weshmashian> al' on the bright side, dobil sam jos neke pare kaj su mi trebali dat :D
<weshmashian> tak da nije bio totalni waste :)
<BotaniCar> jutro, miceki :)
<weshmashian> meow :)
<hbogner__> mrnjau
<hbogner_> a daaaj, prestani pucat
<weshmashian> *ratatata*
<jelly> tatatatira
<Mmike> 4. Treba li račun u elektroničkom obliku sadržavati klauzulu: Dokument je obrađen elektroničkim putem i valjan je bez potpisa i pečata?
<Mmike> Odredbama Zakona o porezu na dodanu vrijednost i Pravilnika o porezu na dodanu vrijednost nije propisana takva klauzula kao obvezni sadržaj računa.
<ivoks> jos uvijek nista ne dugujem drzavi
<ivoks> poplacao sve, nabavio opremu, servisirao auto
<ivoks> i jos ostane za neki kredit
<BotaniCar> NSFW: http://pornfortheblind.org/ ( Mmike,micek, ovo je za Tebe ) :)
<Mmike> boze
<weshmashian> super za prankat nekog - samo prebacit u plejlistu :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkEb3WSs3CI
<datase> ivoks: Title: Mobile World Congress 2013 - Discussion Panel: Mozilla, Canonical and JollaMobile, Views: 132, Rating: 92.72727%
<Mmike> datase, jel' bi ti mogo napisat i duljinu videja odma? :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: discussion panel
<ivoks> sigurno nije 3 minute
<Mmike> svejedno bi mogao napisat
<Mmike> datase, jel' ti cujes mene, automatiko pisana u perlu!
<Mmike> jelly, datse je tvoj?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> also, python
<Mmike> eh
 * Mmike se ispricava
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMh3uxgFGZM
<datase> jelly: Title: MLP: FiM - Season 01 Episode 01 - Mare in the Moon (1080pony), Views: 7899, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> Mmike: znaci Title: MLP: FiM - Season 01 Episode 01 - Mare in the Moon (1080pony), Length: 22:02, Views: 7899, Rating: 100.0% npr.?
 * BotaniCar vrlo zadovoljan kaj stalka jellya
<BotaniCar> .baa
<weshmashian> to je jedina epizoda koju sam pogledo :)
 * datase puts on the oversized boots and velcro gloves and tries to mount Hrki like a New Zealander with his first sheep.
<Mmike> jelly, TI TI TI TI SI MOJ HIT!
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkEb3WSs3CI
<datase> Mmike: Title: Mobile World Congress 2013 - Discussion Panel: Mozilla, Canonical and JollaMobile, Views: 164, Rating: 94.28572%
<BotaniCar> TI SI MOJA IDEJA 
<Mmike> jelly, kako ovo sad? cache?
<Mmike> aha
 * Mmike se malo muci dok razmislja danas
<Mmike> jelly, da, ono kako si ti rekao je predobro :)
<Mmike>  75.7 MiB +   1.5 MiB =  77.2 MiB       xchat
<Mmike>  78.6 MiB +  19.5 MiB =  98.1 MiB       Xorg
<Mmike> 512.5 MiB +   1.8 MiB = 514.4 MiB       thunderbird
<Mmike>   5.3 GiB +  54.6 MiB =   5.3 GiB       chrome [updated] (73)
<jelly> kaj će ti 70 tabova, kad ionako samo jedan gledaš odjednom
<Mmike> ma i kad ih 10 imam isto je
<jelly> a s cim si dobijo taj output
<Mmike> neki
<Mmike> ps_mem.py
<Mmike> http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/ps_mem.py
<Mmike> ivoks, ti imas 6jezgrene CPUjeve negdje?
<ivoks> mozda, nemam sad vremena istrazivati
<civija> Mmike: imam ja X5670 :)
<Mmike> model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 0 @ 2.30GHz
<Mmike> ja imam ovo
<Mmike> 2 komada
<Mmike> HT upaljen
<Mmike> mysql radi do 3 puta sporije
<Mmike> pbzip/pigz rade nesto malo brze (pigz ima 390 umjesto 300 MB/sec, pbzip ima 59 umjesto 50 MB/sec)
<Mmike> postgres doduse radi nesto brze
<Mmike> al' onak
<Mmike> na starim quadcoreovima sam imao oko 60-70% ubrzanja kud god da se okrenem
<Mmike> civija, mosh izmjerit kaj, ili je produkcija?
<civija> Mmike: polu-produkcija
<civija> mogu izmjerit ako nece dugo zaklat stroj
<Mmike> pa, morao bi ga rebootati i upalit/ugasit HT :)
<civija> zaboravi :)
<Mmike> :) 
<weshmashian> "samo" :)
<jelly> Mmike: a make -j24?
<Mmike> jelly, glupan, nisam probao to
<Mmike> potjreao sam sysbench za mysql i pgbench za postgres
<Mmike> i pigz/gzip/pbzip/bzip
<Mmike> gzip i pbzip rade jednako, dakako, bez obzira dal' je HT upaljen ili ne
<jelly> a lbzip2? :-)
<Mmike> wtf? :) i to ima! :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> liku se nije dopadalo kak radi pbzip2
<jelly> hm, ovaj Viber stvarno ima puno ljudi
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> a znas kaj je najgore
<ivoks> htio ti ili ne, ako netko iz tvog imenika ode na viber
<ivoks> viber ce znati tvoj broj i ime i prezime
<jelly> da, to tak radi
<jelly> i još zna kojekakve aliase pod kojima te ljudi drže, recimo meni piše UnreaL u imeniku a viber je uredno skužio frenda s faksa
<ivoks> upogonio sam si workstation
<ivoks> koja tisina, za razliku od onog della
<ivoks> prebacio sam graficku iz della u njega
<ivoks> za sad ima 2GB vise memorije od della, ali sutra ce vec imati 12GB vise :)
<ivoks> a jadni t300 se moze vratiti svojoj prvobitnoj zadaci - serviranju :)
<BotaniCar2> imate preporuku za kakav visual-query-builder (za windowse) i , moze li se postgresov dbdump nekak uvesti u access ? 
<ivoks> to je ko da ja tebe pitam savjet za linux :)
<BotaniCar2> A cuj, nije bas da ti ne bi znao za nista odgovoriti :) Racunam da se i ljunixasi nekad sapletu o windows korisnika :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: imam za MS SQL :)
<Vjetar> zapravo BotaniCar2 
<Vjetar> mada, otkad sam prošao kratki tečaj SQLa sam prepravljam te visual-mambojumbo-query-e koje builder složi
<BotaniCar2> Ne treba mi za nekog tko zna pisati upite, vec za non-techie , da mogu slagati upite bez poznavanja jezika, slazuci elemente
<BotaniCar2> moram vidjeti kak se na postgres spojiti kroz odbc, budem slozil da Access bude frontend za postgres, ako nista drugo
<Vjetar> BotaniCar2: jesi li radio sa MS SQL Server Management Studiom?
<Vjetar> hm
<BotaniCar2> Vjetar: imam u prstima neku kolicinu klikanja po njemu ž
<Vjetar> Ajme, nemoj da Access bude frontend za išta
<Vjetar> BotaniCar2: pa ima tamo neki query builder
<BotaniCar2> A gle, jebe se meni, covjek je naucen na access, i treba mu nekakav alat. Ako ne nadjem bolje, nesto mu moram datiž
<Vjetar> BotaniCar2: lokalna aplikacija?
<BotaniCar2> Vjetar: idem pogledati, ali se ne sjecam *vizualnog* query editora tamo 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar2: pogledaj kod bildanaj viewa, tamo sigudno ima
<Vjetar> bildanja*
<BotaniCar2> Vjetar: ne, postgres je remote. Imam opciju covjeku dbdumpove isporuciti, da njih trancira, ne mora se spajati na 'zivu' bazuž
<Vjetar> BotaniCar2: bwah, ja bi složio web aplikaciju, ali ako čovjek baš hoće Access - let it be
<BotaniCar2> Covjek ne zna sto hoce, a da ja idem raditi web aplikaciju je .. SF :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar2: ti zapravo ne znaš koliko si sretan. Kod mene u korprativnoj okolini se za svaku izmjenu piše CR koji ide na CR Comeetee :)
<Vjetar> papira za brisat dupe - ko dreka :)
<BotaniCar2> Zapravo znam kako sam sretan, imam isti slucaj za neke druge projekte. Cim dodas prefiks 'korpiorativno' stvar se spusti 2 brzine nize :) 
<Vjetar> nedavno su nam uveli CR Comeetee, naručitelji plaču za prošlim vremenima
<Vjetar> BotaniCar2: jesi pri skypeu ili to samo voziš s posla?
<ivoks> dvi i vga su neusporedivi
<Vjetar> ivoks ?
<Vjetar> što te navelo na taj umni zaključak? :)
<BotaniCar2> Vjetar: na poslu je upaljen , baci tu msg, ili tamo ako nije bed da pogledam ujutro 
<BotaniCar2> Odnosno, sad se idem spojiti na VPN 'onog' klijenta koji nema definirane rute, pa se jedno po ure ne moras truditi ovdje oko mene :) 
<BotaniCar1> Voah ! Brzi sam od .. sebe ! :) 
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> Nasao sam token!
<Mmike> bio danas u RBA, pitao za novi, htjeli mi uvaljat USB. Reko, ne radi na linuxu, veli zena 'jel' to nesto kao Mac? Niti tamo ne radi' :)
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> ovi 6jegreni strojevi ne rade kak spad a:/
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/Cmdr_Hadfield/status/305714359122923522/photo/1
<BotaniCar1> bas twitter link :) 
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> crko mi mis 
<Mmike> nisam nit skuzio :)
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: kaj sve trebam znati prije nego inejblam odbc za postgres, i kaj od podataka trebam dati onom koji se spaja ? 
<SilverSpace> http://pancakehttp.net/
<weshmashian> neki dan sam po prvi put radil palacinke
<weshmashian> do tad nisam znao da ih netko (ja, recimo) moze napravit tako lose...
<jelly-home> practice makes pancakes
<Mmike> i sto smo naucili dans?
<Mmike> da je mysql-ndb govno
<Mmike> sporo lose jadno govno
<Mmike> msqlndb na 5 nodeova je oko 5 puta sporji nego single mysql server
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/32181_10151331291579291_875510479_n.jpg
<BotaniCar1> suh-weet
<Mmike> jelly, si tu jos?
<Mmike> jelly, kak debugiram init.d skriptu, the-proper-way?
<jelly-home> Mmike: pojma... set -x?
<Mmike> jelly-home, mislio sam da ima neka naprednija metoda :)
<Mmike> al eto, opravio
<Mmike> najveci bed s open sors projektima
<Mmike> je stso dok skuzis kako i di prijavit bug te poslat patch
<Mmike> prodje te volja
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-28
<ivoks> kak je super.
<ivoks> radit.
<ivoks> ovak kasno.
<ivoks> Mmike: velis, za razliku od closed source projekata za koje uvijek znas kamo poslati patch? :)
<weshmashian> kasno? jos je rano
<BotaniCar1> rano mi je jos reci jel rano ili kasno
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<budz0r> jutro
<dodobas> http://bombermine.com/#/play
<Mmike> ivoks, closed source projekte sjebane ne koristis :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, 
<BotaniCar> Oj, Mika 
<Mmike> e jebo ja tebe i 1001 nick :)
<Mmike> tol'ko godina na internetu i jos ga nisi naucio koristit :)
<BotaniCar> Kak mislis koristiti internet ? Ja sam mislio da na internet dodjes koristiti ljude koji su na njemu.
<BotaniCar> Anyhow, what can i do you for ? 
<Mmike> cuj rekramu :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tcVmEc28kMQ
<datase> Mmike: Title: Varaždinsko kiselo zelje, Views: 22590, Rating: 97.83784%
<Mmike> reklamu, to jest
<Mmike> BotaniCar, javit se na msg? :)
<BotaniCar> Nemam nikakav msg (tu), mozda si mi na kucnog BotaniCara nekaj napisal'
<BotaniCar> eo, sad me ignorira .. odo kuvat kafu .. 
<Mmike> * [AD]Turbo (~ADTurbo@host146-194-dynamic.181-80-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has joined #mongodb
<Mmike> [AD]Turbo hola
<Mmike> skoro sam mu reko - 'de si, ibrozovi' :)
<Mmike> http://zivizid.wordpress.com/2013/02/28/policija-opkolila-dom-obitelji-frlan-obitelj-zove-gradane-u-pomoc/
<Mmike> fasisticka bitka
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> uzeli na kredit, nisu placali, i sad su ostali bez kuce
<Mmike> wtf?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa kako ne kuzis... oni sad nece imati gdje zivjeti... joj
<dodobas> pa noramlno je da vise ne placas kredit a zivis u kuci...
<Mmike> da, al' ne kuzim
<Mmike> sto su ocekivali?
<Mmike> da ce banka rec 'a dobro' ?
<Mmike> i sad je to 'fasisticka organizacija' koja ih tjera na cestu
<Mmike> drustvo je u kurcu i sustav je u kurcu. I ne brine se oko pojedinca, brine se oko banke. I svi to znamo. I sad bi ovi - sto? Da se njihovi dugovi poniste? Ne kuzim. 
<obruT> gledao sam ja prije nekog vremena prilog o jednom tipu koji se zali na tv-u kako mu je zivot jadan, ostao je bez posla, a ima dva kredita, medjuostalim za jedan novi novcati auto koji mu stoji u garazi... a radio je neki posao koji ionako nije bio nesto siguran... ja to zbilja ne kuzim, radis u nesigurnoj firmi, zena ti ne radi i sad ti ides dizat kredite za auto i ne znam sto i onda se zalis kak ti je zivot tezak
<obruT> jebemu, ja radim u koliko toliko ok firmi, imam ok placu za hr uvjete, zena ima koliko toliko ok placu pa mi ne pada na pamet dizat kredite za bilo sto
<obruT> niti tv nemam doma jer mi se ne trosi pare na to
<obruT> auto je stara skoda felicia, radi sasma ok za nase potrebe
<Mmike> dizat kredit za auto/stan i najveca moguca debilana
<Mmike> dizat kredit, kratkorocni, za poso neki, to je vrlo ok stvar
<Mmike> jer onda IMAS FAKIN PLAN i ZNAS KAKO CES TO OTPLACIVATI
<dodobas> kak vi ne kuzite... pa nisi covjek ako nemas TV plazmu od 120cm i kredit na 5 godina... taman ga otplatis do iduceg.....nekog svjetskog prvenstva
<Mmike> jos ajde, auto, na 2 godine
<Mmike> al' stan na 20 godina?
<Mmike> mislim, HALO!?
<obruT> mislim, kuzim da netko ne moze drugacije, ali treba dobro razmisliti prije upustanja u takva sranja
<obruT> imati plan, backup plan, neki background u svemu... sto ako
<Mmike> mislim, da meni banka dodje sad i kaze 'od sad vam je kamata 25%' i uz to euro skoci na 25 kuna
<Mmike> kaj ja tu mogu napravit?
<Mmike> ic tuzit drzavu? vikat da su svi fasisti?
<Mmike> pa bio sam svjestan toga kad sam dizao kredit
<Mmike> mogu jedino PAZIT da ak se nazire da bi se to moglo desit da se pobrinem kak cu se iz govana izvuc na vrijeme
<obruT> mislim, to oko valutne klauzule je IMHO nedopustivo... ako placu dobivas u kunama, placas sve u kunama onda bi kvragu i kredit trebao biti u kunama
<Mmike> stosta bi trebalo
<Mmike> po meni je nedopustivo i da je kamata promjenjiva
<Mmike> meni u ugovoru pise da 'ovisi o situaciji na financijskom trzistu'
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> bilo je zanimljivo u doba juge kad je inflacija pojela kredite :)
<Mmike> al, opet, i opet: ja sam to ZNAO kad sam potpisivao ugovor. Znao sam da u biti tu pise 'tvoje dupe je nase, i kad krenemo, ne racunaj da ces dobit vazelin'
<Mmike> imao sam izbor - mogao sam reci FAK JU i ne uzeti kredit
<Mmike> i zivjet u iznajmljenom stanu
<Mmike> al' sam bio tulav, i eto :)
<ivoks> nesto novo, igracka i cokolada
<ivoks> 2: p5p1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000
<ivoks> p5p1?
<jelly-home> 2.5 puta bolje od p2p
<jelly-home> ah, to je biosdevname https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=746422#c7
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> http://danas.net.hr/novac/kako-se-prije-60-godina-dogodilo-cudo-u-njemackoj-danas-najrazvijenijoj-eu-zemlji?noRedirect=true+
<jelly> ebesh to, svakih tjedan dana moram Xe restartat jer zderu memoriju i cpu
<Mmike> jelly, to je do KDEa
<Mmike> gnoma to ne radi
<jelly> a onda se vracam na xfce, gnome mi se ne da istrazivati da radi kak hocu
<jelly> probat cu vrtiti kde bez compositinga pa cemo vidit
<weshmashian> da, gnome3 to ne radi, on sam pozdere gro memorije pa samo treba logoff/logon :)
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> jel zna netko kako postici load balancing na linuxu, ali na nivou IP-a, a ne porta
<ivoks> npr... svi se spajaju na 192.168.0.100, na razlicite portove
<ivoks> a ovaj to load balanca izmedju 10.0.0.1 i 10.0.0.2
<ivoks> naravno, s provjerom postoji li uopce 10.0.0.1 ili 10.0.0.2
<ivoks> dakle, haproxy/ldirectord na layeru ispod portova :)
<ivoks> sigurno LVS ima nesto takvo
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> nisam skuzio sto zelis
<ivoks> pa imam problem...
<Mmike> zelis da sav promet koji dodje na 192.168.0.10 ode na 10.0.0.1/10.0.0.2, s time da port ostane isti?
<Mmike> ili?
<ivoks> server ima IP iz jednog VLAN-a i mice se na drugi VLAN
<ivoks> a ne moze biti ukopcan u oba vlana istovremeno
<ivoks> a imam drugi stroj, koji moze do oba vlana
<ivoks> pa sam mislio na drugom stroju sloziti 'fake' load balancing
<ivoks> tako da pokusava ip iz jednog i iz drugog vlana
<ivoks> evo, ovak...
<ivoks> server ima ip 10.0.0.1
<ivoks> buduci ip mu je 192.168.0.1
<ivoks> mislio sam na njemu podignuti 192.168.0.2
<ivoks> a na drugom serveru podignuti 192.168.0.1
<ivoks> i onda bi 192.168.0.1 load balancao izmedju 10.0.0.1 i 192.168.0.2
<ivoks> kroz tjedan dana, kada se DNS-i syncaju i sve to skupa, 192.168.0.2 prebacim u 192.168.0.1
<jelly> jel se archive.ubuntu.com geoDNSa na najblizi?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to je glavni mirror
<jelly> valjda je zato tak sporo
<ivoks> koristi hr.archive.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi skuzio?
<ivoks> jelly: imas ti kakvu ideju? ^
<ivoks> ah, ldirectod will do it
<ivoks> samo treba za port staviti 0
<jelly> nemam, nisam nis radio sa lb
<jelly> tamo di imam lb, radi ga cisco ili dns rr
<ivoks> rr meni nije dobar...
<Mmike> nisam nikad ldirectot koristio
<Mmike> dns rr je los
<ivoks> jer jedan ip nece nikada biti dostupan
<Mmike> jer kad umre jedan, onda pol rekvestova ode u void
<Mmike> mi imamo haproxyja tonu, pa bih ja to s time rijesio
<jelly> Mmike: kad umre maknes ga iz rra
<Mmike> jelly, i cekas da se propagira i blablabla
<Mmike> lose, sporo
<jelly> ak ti je 300s sporo, da
<ivoks> pa je :)
<ivoks> 300s je otkaz u mom poslu
<ivoks> lako je radit u iskonu tako :D
<jelly> naravno, za ispad manji od 300s nece ni alert doci
<ivoks> mene bi klijenti zvali prije nego dodje alert
<Mmike> nah, to je previse, 300s
<Mmike> iako je ttl 1h
<Mmike> tako da
<Mmike> plus, moras na ruke to sve
<Mmike> haproxy sve to fino radi za tebe
<Mmike> automacki :)
<Mmike> samo mi znamo da se backend srokao
<jelly> to mi za sad a) ne treba b) niko ne bi platio
<weshmashian> ^^ what he said :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne moras nista na ruke; sve se to da automatizirati
<ivoks> ali 5min downtimea nije nesto sto si mogu priustiti
<ivoks> to je duze od garantiranog uptimea
<Mmike> jelly, osh se mijenjat za posao?
<jelly> Mmike: moze ak imas duplu placu od moje :-)
<jelly> ivoks: ako su klijenti slozeni pristojno, nemas 5 minuta downtimea, nego 5 minuta 1/N konekcija ima delay
<ivoks> klijenti su pop/imap/web
<ivoks> nemas bas previse utjecaja :)
<jelly> eh
<dodobas> jel tko koristi atlassian i njihove dev/bug/track/wiki servise ?
<jelly> ivoks: a koji backend se koristi za storage?  Ja bi ustanove prebacio na neki distribuirani imap, jednu kopiju na ustanovi, jednu u oblaku.
<jelly> dodobas: Jiru imamo na poslu.  Radi.
<jelly> ne koristimo njihove saas
<dodobas> jelly: a onaj grashopper ?
<ivoks> jelly: kakve mutave ustanove? :)
<jelly> ivoks: carnetske, kakve druge
<Mmike> jelly, dodobas ja :/
<ivoks> ma o ne pricam o tim serverima
<jelly> dodobas: to je mozda korisno kad imas vise od jednog developera
<jelly> ivoks: pricas o clusteriranom pop3/imap/webu
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nije to cak ni cluster
<ivoks> to je fake cluster
<jelly> ivoks: i to te pitam, koji storage backend?
<dodobas> jelly: a da... lik za kojeg fusharim... razmislja o prelasku na atlassian... sad koristi harvestapp/scrumdo/...
<ivoks> disk, ali rijec je o jednom serveru koji mijenja vlan
<ivoks> i ne moze biti u oba vlana istovremeno
<jelly> zaqe ne bi mogo? :-)
<ivoks> i onda se postavlja drugi server koji radi 'fake' load balancing
<ivoks> jer ga treba fizicki preseliti :)
<jelly> aha, ak je fake onda me ne zanima...
<jelly> ""GreenHopper unlocks the power of Agile, whether you're a seasoned Agile expert or just getting started." o.O
<dodobas> jelly: a to je in :)
<dodobas> kanban/scrum/you_name_it
<weshmashian> agile ninja jedi zombie
<dodobas> weshmashian: naravno :)
<weshmashian> i pirat uz to, ne smijemo zaboravit pirate! :)
<ivoks> http://edu.mkrecny.com/thoughts/how-i-fired-myself
<ivoks> The CEO leaned across the table, got in my face, and said, "this, is a monumental fuck up. You're gonna cost us millions in revenue".
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: pojedi ti zombija ! :) 
<Mmike> veli sestra da je dobila zivu hobotnicu u juhi :)
<Mmike> da je morala pricekat malo da odumre :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285721_10200131713307945_394751002_n.jpg
<Mmike> mongodb stop/start traje oko 2-3 sekundi
<Mmike> restart pak traje i traje
<jelly> ivoks: "listening to their engineer patiently explain that backups for this MySQL instance had been cancelled over 2 months ago" -- bwahaha
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> vec vidim kako se znoj slijevao
<ivoks> svaka rijec, nova kapljica
<jelly> been there, done that
<ivoks> ja sam jednom napravio jos gore
<ivoks> fsckao mountani /var
<jelly> ok, nisam bio ja onaj koji je kliknuo [clear] nego kolega ali isti kufer
<jelly> o jebote 
<jelly> To: news at iskon.hr
<jelly> Subject: Promocija knjige -- [...]
<jelly> Ovu obavijest Vam šaljemo jer ste jedan od naših kupaca ili potencijalnih kupaca, ili ste se registrirali na našoj stranici www.izvorznanja.com. Prema izmjenama zakona o elektroničkim komunikacijama iz 2011., čl. 101, t. 2, ova poruka nije SPAM jer sadrži kontakte i adrese pošiljatelja te upute za brisanje s liste.
<jelly> aha... sistemska adresa za Usenet servis je vaš potencijalni kupac, $%@#% li vam materina
<jelly> congrats, upravo ste izgubili mogućnost slanja na 140k domaćih adresa
<vileni> jelly: mogu ti ja poslati par takvih da zbaniras? :)
<jelly> mozes poslati ak si iskonov korisnik, ali ovako s predumisljajem blokiram samo posiljatelje koji pokazu iznimni bezobrazluk i salju na sistemske adrese
<jelly> ostalima se bavi abuse sluzba i obicno dobiju 1-2 mogucnosti da poprave svoj sustav prije blokade
<jelly> ovi su vec blokirani prosle godine, sad su promijenili envelope-from
<jelly> <zaga> treba njima poslati batinase da im ruke polome <zaga> i ceduljicu sa natpisom "ovo nisu batinasi jer ovdje pise ime onog tko ih je poslao..."
<jelly> ... mozete se odjaviti od batinanja slanjem preporucenog pisma na adresu.
<BotaniCar> Tambz ap ! :) 
<hbogner> ma kako ja to samo uspijem
<hbogner> sve shebat 10 klikova prije nego kliknem save
 * BotaniCar ceka da Mmike ili netko hbogneru kaze da je mis zlo koje je izmislio MS
<jelly> Xerox ga je zmislio, XEROX PARC
<hbogner> BotaniCar, da tebe vidim bez misa u cad okruzenju :P
<hbogner> cad i 3d modeliranje
<BotaniCar> kao sto vidis, napisao sam da cekam oportuniste poput mmiketa da ti to napisu :) 
<hbogner> ahaa
<hbogner> ja sam malo touchy sad
<BotaniCar> Kuzim :)
<hbogner> jos nadoknadjujem isgublčjeni posao
<BotaniCar> DO_NOT touch the mouse, not now :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> sad svakih 5 kli9kova radim preventivni save
<BotaniCar> Znam da je vama stara vijest, no meni nije: http://www.bug.hr/bugvideo/ubuntu-tabletu/3578.aspx
<jelly> al za 3d modeliranje ti treba 3d mish?!?!
<BotaniCar> nema CAD neki autosave svakih X ? 
<BotaniCar> JOJ ! bil sam pred 2 dana u firmi koja ima 3D tokarski stroj ! 
<BotaniCar> Frajeri ubace u makinu blok metala i ovaj pocne, fakat impresivno izgleda 
<BotaniCar> **tokarski/glodalica
<jelly> jel se moze nekaj izmodelirat za sitne pare? :-)
<BotaniCar> Budem ih mailal da mi kazu da li primaju narudzbe privatnih osoba. Kako rade za Krsko i takve, ne nadaj se puno :)
<jelly> tj. ak vec imam model... narezat
<jelly> eh
<hbogner_> guess what
<BotaniCar> Chicken butt
<hbogner_> opet, ali sad je bar snimljeno
<BotaniCar> hbogner_: 'el ima tvoj CAD autosave every X ? 
<hbogner_> rekao sam cad okruzenje, ne autocad
<BotaniCar> Mozes mi pojasniti razliku ? 
<hbogner_> ima raznih alata i programa
<BotaniCar> i, autosave, kao rijec nakon CAD , ne znaci da sam mislio na autocad
<hbogner_> nego idem probat to zavrsit prije kraja radnog vremena
<BotaniCar> aj, sretno
<hbogner_> ma ovo cudo nema
<hbogner_> snima ili rucno ili kod izlaska iz programa
<hbogner_> nepitaj nista :D
<BotaniCar> Mislim da sam vec previse pitao :)
<hbogner_> sramota ma kad moram pricati s kakvim sranjima radim :D
<BotaniCar> Isti razlog iz kojeg ja radije pricam o pi*kama i bilo cemu drugom, nego o poslu :) 
<rut> bas i nevidim da se ovjde prica o cupi ...
<jelly> vecina je sretno ozenjena pa ne smiju nista rec
<dodobas> tko jos danas radi na 'radno vrijeme'
<dodobas> pih
<rut> kakve veze ima to .... 
<rut> ne vara ako prica o tome 
<hbogner_> dodobas, da se drukcije izrazim, prije nego sto moram jurit doktoru u 5
<dodobas> hbogner_: :)
<hbogner_> kako je kolega rekao, i da sam vegetarijanac gledao bi u mesnicu
<hbogner_> pogotovo kad se nuzme da mi je jucerasnji radni dan zavrsio jutros oko 2 :D
<ivoks> ajde, dobro je
<ivoks> moj je zavrsio oko 3
<ivoks> a poceo opet u 6
<hbogner_> e a ti su 3 bio doma il u uredu na drugom kraju grada
<ivoks> al ce zato ovaj zavrsiti za 15 minuta :)
<hbogner_> ne bas, oko 16:30 kad moram jurit dalje, i onda poslej sam open on call ekipi na terenu
<ivoks> i onda poslej sam open on call ekipi na terenu
<ivoks> ha?
<hbogner_> *opet
<ivoks> hbogner_: kaj, nisi zadovoljan radnim mjestom? :)
<hbogner_> mjesto je ok, placa bi trebala bit veca
<jelly> koliko vam daju za on call sate?
<BotaniCar> rut: ja, ako i ne pricam, cim dodjem doma dobi'm slapom po zubima, kaj bi bilo da se raskokodacem na kanalu ciji su logovi javni?!?!
<jelly> (u postocima normalnih sati)
<hbogner_> jelly, daju? to spada u radno vrijeme
<jelly> hbogner_: "premalo"
<BotaniCar> hbogner_: salis se ,nadam se, toplo se nadam
<hbogner_> mislim, ja pisem satnicu koliko radim, jos sam novi ovdje pa jos pokusavam sve skuzit kako ide
<hbogner_> ali imam slobodne dane, pa mi ok
<hbogner_> sve se to na kraju izjednaci
<hbogner_> tipa nije me bilo tjedan dan u prvom mjesecu u komadu, onda jos par dana
<hbogner_> ...
<rut> botanicar onda ti je zena gazda u kuci a ne ti ..
<rut> a to nije dobro
<BotaniCar> Da, puno je bolje praviti se da je obrnuto. 
<weshmashian> kljucna rijec "praviti"
<rut> a onaj ko se pravi jos je veci papak 
<jelly> prosla su doba patrijarhije, ko je jamio jamio je
<ivoks> 26.02.2013 na Vas mirovinski racun uplacen je novi mirovinski doprinos u iznosu od 2,26 hrk.
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> mirovinci opet zaradjuju na burzama :)
<jelly> jesi se omrsio
<ivoks> a ovaj links... uzas
<ivoks> nista tamo vise ne kupujem preko virmana
<ivoks> i3 je sasvim dovoljan za desktop
<ivoks> za terminale, skype, surfanje
<infy-> i3 ftw
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> vecer
<BotaniCar1> U kojoj dobi mogu dijete najranije odpelat' okulistu ? Pretpostavljam da sad, s 20 mjeseci, nemre doktoru dati nekakav upotrebljiv  feedback ? 
<Mmike> From: "service@paypal.com" <balancehbs201@allergikerkind.de>
<weshmashian> BotaniCar1: noidea, fakat, to smo i mi razmisljali al' smo skuzili da i cuje i vidi bolje od nas :)
<BotaniCar1> Mah, ziher sam u to, ali znam da dio vas ima ocale od malena, pa reko' da pitam, zbog redovnog pregleda. Gugl veli da odemo nakon 3ce godine jer onda mali moze doktoru nekaj pametno reci 
<BotaniCar1> Usput, kak ste vi skuzili da cuje/vidi bolje od vas ? Moj jos ne zna reci ni da se usro, a ne da dolazi 11-ica na 800m :) 
<BotaniCar1> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225241_4848943896380_1509498728_n.jpg
<Mmike> 11ica na 800 m?
<Mmike> u magli?
<Mmike> to nisam mogao nit u osnovnjaku
<Mmike> unity gluparija
<Mmike> u file manageru kopiras nesto 
<Mmike> i otvori se onaj filecopy progress bar
<Mmike> onda kliknes na file manager i progress bar ode ispod
<Mmike> i nemres vise do njega :)
<Mmike> alt-tab ne radi
<Mmike> nema taskbara da kliknes
<Mmike> mozes jedino maknut prozor
<Mmike> kretenizam :)
<HouseLegend> Pozdrav svima
<HouseLegend> Jel moze neko da pomogne nesto ? , Ocu da instaliram ubuntu na racunar, tacnije na racunar na kojem imam Win7 i 3 particije na NTFS-u (C, D , E) Napravio sam jos jednu particiju za ubuntu da instaliram ali on nece da je prepozna kad bootujem CD. 
<SilverSpace> 22:14 <     Mmike> mozes jedino maknut prozor
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-01
<ravilov> da, sve windowse treba maknut
<hbogner> jutro
<dodobas> yel
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Ubuntu rolling release izmedju LTS verzija. Da ili Ne? :)
<ivoks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-February/036537.html
<budz0r> jutro
<budz0r> ja kazem Da!
<ivoks> ja ne znam...
<ivoks> rolling release = cesce trganje
<ivoks> kvaliteta daily snapshota bi morala biti izrazito visoka
<jelly-home> lik prica totalne gluposti... koji ISV ce pratiti rolling release?  Efektivno, za vendora ostaje samo LTS (sto nije lose)
<hbogner> nego ocel skupscina bit sljedeci tjedan?
<Mmike> cini se da je
<Mmike> cekamo samo ACK od archilje :)
<dodobas> ivoks: kakvo trganje...
<dodobas> arch je patentirao taj pristup, strgalo mi se nesto ... nikad
<dodobas> osim kad se konfiguracija promjeni a ja sam rucno mjenjao nesto
<dodobas> ACK, ako ne moram sobu pospremati :)
<ivoks> dodobas: patentirao?
<ivoks> dodobas: pozdravio te gentoo iz 1999.
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa ako se dobro sjecam, rick je i napisao da ce ISV praviti LTS
<dodobas> ivoks: not the same...
<dodobas> gentoo nikad nije imao pakete...
<ivoks> ???
<ivoks> imao je; samo su svi preferirali kompajliranje
<Mmike> dodobas, skupstina? jel' se smije? .i jel' se smije piva nosit? :)
<dodobas> nope
<dodobas> ivoks: stvarno se toga ne sjecam... sve se kompajliralo, ukljucujici i stage2
<ivoks> nope za pivu ili skupstinu?
<dodobas> nope za pivu
<ivoks> mogao si odabrati sto ces, ali nisi morao kompajlirati
<ivoks> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2004.2/handbook-sparc.xml?part=1&chap=2
<ivoks> slucajno je sparc prvi link na googlu :)
 * Mmike fura viski u vrecici :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nije zabranjen :)
<ivoks> Mmike: imam i ja jedan
<Mmike> super :) djorat cemo ce ispod stola :)
<dodobas> ivoks: nekako se toga ne sjecam... da je bilo sluzbeno
<dodobas> mozda sad ima
<dodobas> eto lijepo pise... Portage supports the installation of prebuilt packages. Even though Gentoo does not provide prebuilt packages by itself...
<dodobas> dakle ne podrzava...
<dodobas> isto je kao da kazes da je ubuntu rolling release distra... naravno da je mozes tako tjerati... ali 'requires extra work'
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> imas pravo
<dodobas> naravno :)
<ivoks> pomijesao sam ga sa freebsdom :)
<ivoks> nego, moram na sastanak
<hbogner> naravno da ima pravo kad je provodio sate kompajlirajuci sve
<Mmike> dodobas, de, tvoj sjaj me zaslijepio :)
<ivoks> hbogner: i ja sam, al eto... ovaj dio sam pomijesao sa freebiem
<dodobas> Mmike: koji K ?
<hbogner> o hebem ti lan, internet, racunala, mobitele, fuuj
<dodobas> hbogner: krivim se poslom onda bavis
<hbogner> pokusavam nest poslati ekipi na teren
<Mmike> dodobas, odustalo se od New jersyja  (F1) ?
<dodobas> Mmike: nisam pratio... 
<vileni> Mmike: jesi igrao rbr? :)
<Mmike> The 2013 season was scheduled to see the addition of the Grand Prix of America to the calendar.[64] The race was to take place on a new, Hermann Tilke-designed street circuit in New Jersey in June of that year,[74] back-to-back with the Canadian Grand Prix.[75] However, shortly after the race was given a date on the provisional calendar, Bernie Ecclestone admitted that the contract with organisers in New Jersey had been nullified,[7
<Mmike> 6] and organisers later confirmed that the race had been removed from the 2013 calendar and rescheduled for 2014.[65]
<Mmike> vileni, ne, jebemti, zaboravio da sam ga skinuo!
<Mmike> cek
<vileni> jao :) ja mislio da si ga vec i obrisao ;)
<vileni> btw, ima nekih community modova sa novim stazama i autima, ali ne preporucam to dok ne prodjes ovo original
<hbogner> znaci u cetvrtak u 19h skupstinarimo?
<Mmike> vileni, radi!
<Mmike> pod winetom
<Mmike> i to jako dobro!
<Mmike> jedino, zbrcka desktop :)
<Mmike> moram rezoluciju i to valjda posloziti
<vileni> pa morao bi dobro, igra je iz '06? :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> dobra rezolucija
<Mmike> i ne razjebe se desktop vise
<Mmike> al' sad kartica to bas nemre
<Mmike> 1600x1200
<Mmike> TREBAM JACI STROJ :)
<Mmike> vileni, i, lose je stso ne mogu namjestati osjetljivost volana
<Mmike> tj, logitecha
<vileni> Mmike: pa imas lock to lock kalibraciju?
<Mmike> pa je izrazito tesko
<Mmike> vileni, nemam, di imam to?
<vileni> Mmike: pa neznam napamet, nisam 2 godine igrao to :)
<vileni> ali poanta je kad to podesis, osjetljivost je ionako nebitna
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ajmo opet :)
<vileni> ionako vozis sa gasom i kocnicom
<Mmike> nesh je sjebato
<Mmike> al' nemrem to sad istrazivat
<Mmike> ugl, radi
<Mmike> malo jaca kartica i radi i u max rezi full glatko
<Mmike> sad zapinje malcice
<Mmike> da, gas/kocnica :)
<jelly> hr wikipedija nema stranicu za police? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potato_wedges
<BotaniCar> jutro !
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/562628_333982853330253_1498606934_n.jpg
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> uz desetke notifikacija od mailing listi, stigao mi je i omiljeni mail od 1. u mjesecu
<obruT> za ljubitelje najbolje serije: http://mightygodking.com/images/ac-wire.jpg  :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: dobijas mailove od datuma ? Ja samo znam da 1 znaci da moram napisati X izvjestaja za prosli mjesec 
<jelly> BotaniCar: Subject: Isplatni listiæ: Zoran D?ELAJLIJA, za: 2013-02-4
<BotaniCar> Platna lista mailom ? 'el to po zakonu ? 
<jelly> who cares
<weshmashian> afaik it is
<weshmashian> mornin'
<hbogner> ja dobivam papirnato i moram potpisat da sam primio
<hbogner> isplatnu listu, ne placu
<jelly> da ne bi papirima baratao u 21 stoljecu
<BotaniCar> A cuj, ako se dobro sjecam zakona, mail nije vazeci uredski dokument, a fax je .. 
<BotaniCar> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<hbogner> to sef tako radi jer nas je samo par u firmi
<weshmashian> u prosloj firmi smo mailom dobivali izvjestaj i morali smo potpisat papir da smo dobili
<hbogner_> http://hss.icq.net/hss/storage/icq_greetings/3da66af40692a6573f917d0fced8c021
<hbogner_> flash
<jelly> aaaaa
<hbogner_> to je stanje kojem tezim
<hbogner_> ovo ej trenutno: http://hss.icq.net/hss/storage/icq_greetings/fa0a065aa2cd9d5abb6b17e5f57892a3
<hbogner_> back to the doors - the end
<hbogner_> i ostali apokalipsa danas hitovi
<jelly> alzo, rodjendan Glenna Millera
<hbogner__> nego de mi recite jel se ja to svaki put spajam s istim ip-om il mi se salta ip?
<Mmike> hbogner__, www.whatismyip.org
<hbogner__> Mmike, to vidim za trenutnu, al neznam jel se mjenjala u zadnjih 5 prekida
<Mmike> * hbogner_ (~hbogner@162-95.dsl.iskon.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> * hbogner__ (~hbogner@89.164.168.139) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> * hbogner (~hbogner@183-154.dsl.iskon.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> * hbogner (~hbogner@141-136-196-32.dsl.iskon.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<hbogner__> znaci svaki put
<Mmike> * hbogner_ (~hbogner@89-164-125-42.dsl.iskon.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> eh, taj iskon :)
 * Mmike hides
<hbogner__> thx Mmike :D
<hbogner__> Mmike, uzo si mi rjec iz ustiju
<hbogner__> ili prstiju
<hbogner__> ovo je poslovni iskon, mislim da privatni ima stabilniju vezu :D
<weshmashian> pa, ne puca toliko :)
<hbogner__> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6693047_700b.jpg ovo mi je fora
<hbogner_> opet nova ip
<Mmike> hbogner_, nije li to normalno?
<BotaniCar> tako cesto ? ne bih rekao :)
<weshmashian> dobivanje novog ip-a je, tak cesto - ne :)
<BotaniCar> Iako, da se mene pita,i to s novim IP adresama bi trebalo biti nenormalno ! 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: elem, re: sluh/vid - mali cuje kak otvaram lesu kad dolazim doma, a fakat se trudim bit tih :) a za vid skuzili po detaljima koje skuzi prije nas
<BotaniCar> Dzubrad, profit-driven dzubrad (mucka)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: kak je star malac sad ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: 2,5g
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , pa njega vec mozes pitati jel vidi/cuje :) 
<BotaniCar> 'el prica puno ? :)
<weshmashian> pitanje je dal' ce ti odgovorit ;)
<BotaniCar> ae ae
<weshmashian> pocel je sve vise i vise, i dalje na svom jeziku al' ide polako
<weshmashian> uspjesno slozi 'recenicu' od 2-3 rijeci i tak
<BotaniCar> De neki filmic, kakav si ti to roditelj kad ne spamas s kids sranjima :) 
<weshmashian> spema zemsko na jubitou :)
<Mmike> sjebo sam
<Mmike> nisam oso po nalaze
<jelly> lesu?
<jelly> Re: djeca http://xkcd.com/573/
<Mmike> hehe :)
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> jelly: lesu - vrata od dvorista
<weshmashian> 'lesa' zapravo
<weshmashian> nije Å¡ :)
<jelly> ah
<jelly> dvorišće
<weshmashian> e
<jelly> -- je Å¡
<BotaniCar> jelly: maestralan stripic :)
<BotaniCar> sto me sjetilo, nekidan bila Xgodisnjica kak nam je Vid preshel, i netko se sjetil toga na newsima, postal, i jedan od komentara 'a tko je taj Strpic' .. kak vrijeme leti
<weshmashian> yup
<jelly> :-)
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, to bilo nekidan?
<BotaniCar> pa, meni vrijeme tak leti da mozes slobodno to uzeti s zrnom soli, mozda ima i 2 mjeseca vec :) 
<hbogner_> sjecam se da je bilo donekel hladno gore na ispracaju
<hbogner_> znaci bilo hladnije doba
<BotaniCar> nda, to pokriva skoro 1/4 godine
<hbogner_> eto 75% eliminirano :D
<BotaniCar> !!! *win*
<BotaniCar> sad jos recvi da je bilo po danu, i maknuli smo i polovicu preostalog 
<hbogner_> je, bilo po danu
<BotaniCar> :)
<hbogner_> znaci dodatno smo eliminirali period
<hbogner_> jos ako se uzme da je po hladnoci dan kraci
<hbogner_> *"hladnoci"
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner_> oj SilverSpace 
<hbogner_> gledam kud ekipa ide po terenu, pa to je smjesno
<hbogner_> krivi kanal
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> iznenaduje me koliko mi 13.04 dobro radi na laptopu
<SilverSpace> joj kaj su ovi windozi glupi traze me password a stavio sam da ne treba za mrezno djeljenje
<BotaniCar> Krivo si stavio :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne treba maknuti sve prozore da bi dosao do progres bara kod kopiranja
<jelly> SilverSpace: kak onda!
<SilverSpace> super+1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, ne radi. super+1 me vrati na file manager, ne na progress bar prozor
<SilverSpace> super+1+1
<SilverSpace> dva puta
<jelly> Mmike: to je onda bug, progress bar je modalni prozor koji bi trebao biti vezan za file manager, ne?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ugasen stroj sad, budem popodne probao
<SilverSpace> kad drzis super samo treba dva puta 1 stisnut prvi put ti prozor otvori drugi sve prozore
<jelly> Danas na jelovniku:  Gandalfov lonac (ječam, žuta mrkva, korabica, poriluk, lovorov list, pržene suncokretove sjemenke, sezamovo ulje, jabučni ocat, rikola).
<BotaniCar> ./like
<weshmashian> +1
<BotaniCar> Jos da komadicak teletine pliva u tome, milina 
<SilverSpace> jelly: uh koja mjesavina :)
<SilverSpace> ja dva jaja rikola bucino i limunov sok
<Mmike> mislim da idem na pljeskavicu
<Mmike> ovaj petak je bio pretjerano stresan
<jelly> SilverSpace: jecam poriluk koraba + ostatak su sve zacini da bude finije
<jelly> (to je od lika koji radi http://www.domaca-makrokuhinja.com/, ne od mene... meni se ne bi dalo ;-)
<hbogner__> [15:31:14] hbogner_ kako ce mi sad veza puknut
<hbogner__> [15:31:20] * Disconnected (Connection reset by peer)
<hbogner__> a zasto puca, jer ju koristim :D
<jelly> hbogner__: oces akaunt za vrtit znc
<hbogner__> ma niej mi tolko bitno za irc(ako sam dobro shvatio sto je znc) nego mi sjebe sve sto saljem/skidam, recimo mail nemrem poslat vec par puta, neke aplikacije se smrznu kad im se prekine download procedura, tj generiraju shrot fajlove ....
<civija> ekipa ima li netko iskustva s usb switchevima na linuxu?
<civija> da zna neki koji provjereno radi i to
<BotaniCar> mislis, USB hub-ovima, ili sam ja zabrijao ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: think KVM, ali samo za usb uredjaje
<BotaniCar> (y)
<BotaniCar> Niti jedan koji sam osobno probao (svi redom jeftikaneri) nije dobro radio ni s windows hostovima, ni s linuxima.
<hbogner__> pozdravf
<vileni> Mmike: koju graficku imas? :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: sad kad imam ove arm djidje, narucio sam neku jeftinjaru sa dxa pa cemo vidit jel icemu
<jelly> posebno hdmi switch i usb switch, poor man's kvm
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak ti treba samo dva inputa, vidio sam neke _mehanicke_ switcheve koji se doimaju ok
<civija> jelly: koji si usb switch uzeo?
<jelly> cek da nadjem password...
<jelly> civija: http://dx.com/p/auto-sharing-4-ports-usb-switch-691
<civija> aj pa javi je li radi :)
<civija> da ne dajem pare za ovo
<civija> http://www.ebay.com/itm/IOGEAR-GUB231-2-Port-USB-2-0-Automatic-Printer-Switch-/120894492115?pt=US_Print_Servers&hash=item1c25df8dd3
<jelly> uh, skupo
<jelly> na dx.com ih ima hrpa, cijenom do $5-$20... ja trazim neki koji ima preko nekoliko reviewova (ne moraju nuzno biti 5 zvjezdica) pa gledam sta ljudi vele
<jelly> mozda imam doma jos u historyju one za dva racunala
<civija> meni treba za shareat jedan usb hdd izmedju tv-a i racunala
<civija> da ne moram stalno pristekavati i to
<jelly> onda najbolje nadji neki mehanicki za kojeg ima dobar review ili slike di su ga raskopali pa da vidis da izgleda ok
<jelly> nije bio ovaj, ali slican http://dx.com/p/2-port-printer-sharing-switch-manual-mechanical-7582
<chaky> o civija, pustila te zena na irc, a?
<civija> chaky: pssst, ne zna
<jelly> chaky: npr. ovaj je 25 kn, tri kave pa upada i u obzir za kupnju na blef http://dx.com/p/ultra-mini-usb-2-0-2-port-sharing-manual-switch-for-hp-samsung-printer-58285
<chaky> civija: to gledas filmove na TVu s tog hdda?
<civija> chaky: da, pa mi se ne da stalno pristekavati na laptop i snimati
<civija> htio bi nekako preko mreze
<chaky> podrzava li ti TV DLNA?
<civija> da
<chaky> eto ti rjesenja
<civija> eh :)
<jelly> al onda komp mora bit upaljen
<chaky> ja tako imam slozeno
<civija> ne mogu titlovi ici preko dlna :)
<jelly> ili raspija
<jelly> da, softver i na skupim tvjima suxa
<jelly> stupid hint za kupovinu na DX: norveska kruna ima skoro isti tecaj kao kuna, ±5%, pa ko ne zna razmišljat u dolarima ili eurima..
<chaky> ne znam, meni dlna odgovara, jer mi je komp daleko od tva. Na kompu vrtim minidlna servis.
<civija> jelly: ja sam isto gledao ove jeftinije na dx-u pa za neke pise da im blokira dugme za prebacivanje, za neke da im treba dugo da prebace, itd ...
<civija> chaky: koji tv imas?
<chaky> Samsung nesto... trebo bi sada ici vidjeti
<chaky> :)
<civija> uglavno jelly ja cu sacekati 7-10 dana pa da vidim koji cu kupit :)
<civija> chaky: vidio sam da ima patchani minidlna koji podrzava titlove
<civija> ali preko transcodinga
<chaky> vjerojatno, nisam previse istrazivao jer mi titlovi bas i ne trebaju, ponekad stavim eng titl
<civija> a jesi probao mediatomb?
<jelly> kaj... dekodira, nalijepi na frame, i vrati natrag?
<chaky> jesam, i to mi isto radi
<civija> jelly: otprilike
<civija> radi to on-the-fly
<jelly> tek onda trebas imati dobar komp ukljucen :-)
<civija> tocno a ja imam minidlna na laptopu :)
<jelly> haha, da, tak je meni stari laptop NAS
<civija> a glupi philips je odlucio da je dovoljno da podrzavaju jedan character encoding za titlove
<civija> cak i na skupljim modelima
<civija> pod skupljim mislim preko 5k kn
<civija> chaky: nego jesi se ozenio? :)
<chaky> civija: kazu mi ljudi koji jesu, da to ne radim ni pod koju cijenu
<civija> nije to u redu
<civija> zasto bi ti bio iznimka
<chaky> hahhaahahaha
<civija> ako mozemo mi ostali patit
<civija> mozes i ti
<jelly> civija: jedan encoding je ok,  AK JE UTF-*
<civija> hehe :)
<jelly> htio sam napisati 8 ali UTF-8, UTF-16, UTF-32, kajgod je isto ok
<civija> da je utf ne bi ja spominjao :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ove windoze sa mojega laptopa rati stream u mrezi a sa frendovoga ne 
<Mmike> vileni, 
<Mmike> lspci | grep -i vga
<Mmike> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] (rev a1)
<jelly> nasao sam jednu stvar koju Nvidia uglavnom nema a ATI ima -- podrska za HDMI CEC
<Mmike> sto je to?
<SilverSpace> CEC zakon
<SilverSpace> Rpi super radi na toshiba tv
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> cec je zakon :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumer_Electronics_Control#CEC
<SilverSpace> daljinskim od tv upravlas preko hdmi razne uredaje koji za to imaju podrsku
<SilverSpace> naprimjer ja upravljam tv daljincem od toshibe rpi i xbmc 
<SilverSpace> bez misa i tipkovnice
<Mmike> kew;l
<jelly-home> fino na daljinac ugasis i pc i tv i sve i ides spat
<SilverSpace> ili namjestis da se sam ugasi :)
<jelly-home> komplikovano
<SilverSpace> u biti da 
<SilverSpace> hm http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/vipnet--najbrzi-fiksni-internet/122205.aspx
<SilverSpace> di taj vip ima svoju mrezu?
<SilverSpace> nikog nisam cuo da ima vip fiksni
<obruT> nemoj jebat
<obruT> nasi su danas krenuli s nekom kampanjom najbrzi internet :)
<obruT> bwahahahaha
<SilverSpace> obruT: tko to nasi :D
<SilverSpace> tj vasi 
<obruT> nego, jel koristi tko windoze ? jel ima netko preporucit neki image viewer koji je onak ok brzine, a da nije neki spyware, adbased-ware ili neko smece...
<obruT> SilverSpace: T-Com, tko drugi :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: sve su to kapitalisticka dogovaranja i nastimavanja cijene 
<SilverSpace> mafijaska posla
<SilverSpace> kaže danas moj netjak > Ujo kaj je to mafija a mali ima 5 i pol godina 
<SilverSpace> kaj da mu odgovorim reko to ti je vip i t.com 
<obruT> ne znam jel dogovor obzirom da se vec prije dogadjalo da jedni planiraju nesto lansirati, a ovi drugi za to saznaju i lansiraju dan prije
<obruT> bila je frka u firmi jednom zbog toga, jer su procurile informacije
<weshmashian> obruT: irfanview?
<obruT> weshmashian: njega sam na kraju i skinuo
<BotaniCar1> obruT: si probao windows image viewer ?
<obruT> nemam pojma sto je to
<obruT> imam tu neki xp od zeninih staraca, oce neki software gore, a ja nemam pojma
<BotaniCar1> meni je irfan foa porad' pluginova, kaj se core funkcionalnosti tice, dobro mi je i ovo kaj s 'dozama dodje
<obruT> stavio vlc za filmice, za slike imam irfana i faststone... jos nisam instalirao, mislio sam irfana
<BotaniCar1> Ako su zenini starci, i smijes krasti softver, ACDSee :) Imat ce osjecaj da si im ispred kuce parkirao ferarija,a trazili su da im poopravis peglicu  :) 
<obruT> ne bih bas stavljao piratluk :)
<BotaniCar1> samo kazem :) 
<obruT> ipak dolazim iz opensource svijeta :)
<BotaniCar1> "ja ne kradem jer softver raspoloziv za moj OS nije vrijedan ni poklanjanja" , znam , znam :) 
<obruT> tak nesto, da :)
<BotaniCar1> .slap BotaniCar
<BotaniCar1> .baa BotaniCar
<BotaniCar1> hmm !
<BotaniCar1> .baa
 * datase` puts on the oversized boots and velcro gloves and tries to mount rut_ like a Welshman with his first sheep.
<obruT> u kitu je dosta tog opnsource software-a, ali se covjek navikne s vremenom
<BotaniCar1> Trollam, ne obaziri se
 * weshmashian puts on his robe and wizard hat
<hbogner> ocito se github i bnet nevole, bar u mom slucaju
<hbogner> danas na poslu skine u roku keks bez prigovora, a duplo sporiji link
<hbogner> sad bnet isti repo se vuce ko krepano pile
<SilverSpace> mms://webcam.saan.tv/Sljeme1
<SilverSpace> dva skijasa
<obruT> cek, jesu staze otvorene za javnost ili ?
<SilverSpace> mms://webcam.saan.tv/Sljeme3
<SilverSpace> pa svaki dan je skoro otvorena u neko vrijeme
<obruT> znam da utorkom i ceprtkom imaju nocno
<SilverSpace> dosta je dobar stream
<SilverSpace> ides kako prode invalid na sjedecoj mono skiji
<obruT> treba ic gore, a ne gledat na kameri :)
<SilverSpace> prestao skijati 
<SilverSpace> objesio skije na zid
<SilverSpace> bome i klizaljke
<SilverSpace> cini mi se i bike uskoro
<BotaniCar1> Ne znam zakaj sam kliknuo na taj stream,ai sad mi nije zao .. pokrenuo mi se gom streamer i rekao da mu treba OVAKVA gomila dependency-a . Jedan od njih je c64 sound emulator :) WTF ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: vlc
<SilverSpace> hebo te gom
<SilverSpace> ili PotPlayer mozda sad za win i najbolji olayer
<jelly-home> ebenti nepredvidljivu kinesku robu, napajanje koje nije radilo sa cubieboardom samim, radi kad ga opteretis sa cubieboard + 2.5" HDD + usb hub
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: koji libsidplay ili resid?
<jelly-home> (resid je puno vjerniji ali jede puno CPUa ak mu se da)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: uostalom, kaj ce ti emulator, imas na www.6581-8580.com muziku izripanu drito sa 3 razlicita komodorca
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: ma, znam za VLC ,ali sam instaliral CentOS s grafickim suceljem, pa sad gledam kaj nudi kao defaulte :) 
<BotaniCar1> jelly: imam i5 u skatulji, valjda moze na'raniti jedan stream .. 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: npr. http://gensho.acc.umu.se/mirror/media/Oakvalley/soasc/soasc_mp3/MUSICIANS/H/Hanlon_David/Enlightenment_Druid_II_T03.sid_MOS6581R4.mp3
<BotaniCar1> +1 za napajanje btw
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5qwxk2GEkuc
<datase`> BotaniCar1: Title: It's A Miracle - Crashdïet (Legendado), Views: 3650, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar1> Rokerija ija ija 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: jel radi na cubieboard openelec
<SilverSpace> ili neki drugi xbmc
<BotaniCar1> Veli frend "Meanwhile in Zagorje" : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A52p9jc-gOo
<datase`> BotaniCar1: Title: Jackyl - The Lumberjack, Views: 1654974, Rating: 98.015948%
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ne znam jos.  Ima neki shaklani linux xbmc za taj SoC, i ima android, ali nisam probao ni jedan
<weshmashian> jelly-home: e, i kak ti dela te kak si zadovoljen cubiem?
<jelly-home> nisam jos nis pametno poceo raditi, testiram kak rade podsustavi
<jelly-home> mreza je bagava (popravljeno u novijem kernelu), sata ide 100MB/s ali je nestabilna dok se ne prebaci na 1.5Gbps
<jelly-home> HDMI radi ok, da se spojiti na stari DVI-only monitor i skuzi mu ne-TV rezoluciju
<jelly-home> nisam probao IR, nisam probao VGA i CVBS (= composite ili scart) jer treba dodatnih komponenti i lemiti
<jelly-home> nisam probao video dekoder ni 3d, osim u onom androidu koji dodje po defaultu
<jelly-home> iskreno, zasad me veseli da se boota i da uopce radi ;-)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ima xbmc za android ali nije dobar kaze frend nema akceleraciju pa steka
<jelly-home> navodno radi dobro na podrzanoj platformi ;-)
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> meni opemelec radi super na rpi 
<jelly-home> zanimljiv dio je tu od igracke sloziti podrzanu platformu
<jelly-home> ak sucelje radi glatko, onda bi se mogao napraviti pristojni set-top-box
<SilverSpace> nikako da taj openelec probam na nekoj drugoj platformi
<SilverSpace> na rpi jedino zna malo sekundu dvije stat nakon plejanja filma
<jelly-home> ebenti, dok tu gledam irc dd procita cijeli disk
<SilverSpace> ovako ide dosta glatko
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: to zvuci vise kao problem aplikacije
<jelly-home> sekundu bi bilo dopustivo dok mijenjas kanale na tv-u, ali dvije...
<jelly-home> sad kad imam disk, mogao bi se usudit i nesto kompajlirat ili nedovrag SWAP ukljucit 
<jelly-home> em ti amere, netbook sa ivybridge cpuom i trackpointom za $350 http://outlet.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/outlet_us/LenovoPortal/en_US/catalog.workflow:item.detail?GroupID=445&Code=3369A44
<SilverSpace> eh 
<BotaniCar1> Jelly , imas 'pametni' telefon neke pristojnije dijagonale ? ja probao koristiti mobitel kao touchpad i o-du-shevilo me :) 
<BotaniCar1> Cek, u tu cijenu i windowsi udju ?! 
<jelly-home> da
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: ne, zrtvovao sam dijagonalnu za fizicku qwerty tastaturu na telefonu, ima format kao blackberry
<jelly-home> dijagonalu*
<jelly-home> lik je preprodavao X131e modele, doduse sa boljim procesorom, za 4700kn = 800USD na njuskalu
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/circ/kgiicflppioaphimaahahimadngieohn
<SSproba> radi ha
<BotaniCar1> Daleko je Amerika, i zlato sto sjaaaaa
<jelly-home> "Use the same IRC connection simultaneously on multiple devices (like Google talk)"
<jelly-home> o._
<jelly-home> o.O čak
<weshmashian> o_O
<jelly-home> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<SilverSpace> ovak ja pisem poslje desete pife
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> in Soviet Russia, (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━
<jelly-home> errr
<jelly-home> in Soviet Russia, ┬─┬﻿ ︵ /(.□. \）
<SSproba> kak sad izaci iz ovoga
<jelly-home> zatvorish tab?
<jelly-home> ^_^
<SSproba> prozor :)
<SilverSpace> ma jok 
<weshmashian> oh ffs, fakat cu morat uvest rate limiting doma
<SilverSpace> hm zatvorio prozor i sad ga ne mogu vratiti da izadem iz kanala
<SilverSpace> aha morao chrome ugasit
<BotaniCar1> Jelly, imo, nisi zrtvovao nikaj. Ja isto volim nekajzapraf kliknuti  kad klikam ! Al' imati mobitel prek kojeg mogu OK scale-ati remote desktop .. milina
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-02
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-03-03
<td_k> ima tko voljan pomoci
<td_k> ne radi se bas o ubuntu-u, linux opcenito
<SilverSpace> td_k: kaj te muci 
<Vlado9A3CY> reci svoje pitanje i mozda ce ti netko i odgovoriti
<SilverSpace> napises pitanje ako je netko tu odgovorit ce ti 
<SilverSpace> vikendom ti skoro da nema nikoga
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: oj sta ima
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: bio frend na hrelicu danas ima lampi ko u prici kaze da su mu rekli da su ispravne kaj meni nije bitno i cjena im je cca 20kn :) 
<td_k> SilverSpace:  nece mi prepoznat rezoluciju vecu od 1024x768 na archu, uspio sam to rucno rijesiti. slozio skriptu koja mi to odradi. ali kad ubacim liniju tipa  " sh skripta.sh" u .xinitrc (startup) ne odradi mi posao.  ako zna netko  gdje grijesim. ovo je skripta http://pastebin.com/LcKG849E
<dodobas> td_k: takvim postavka je mjesto u /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<dodobas> a ako bas hoces zvati sleep iz .xinitrc-a onda moras nesto u stilu
<dodobas> sleep 5 && komanda && sleep 12 && komanda
<dodobas> iako ti to nece rjesiti problem
<td_k> thanks dodobas
<td_k> dodobas probao sam oba nacina, napravio custom.conf u /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d , i pomocu .xinitrc   ( naredba ; sleep ; naredba)  oba rjesenja rade
<td_k> promjeni mi automatski rezoluciju
<td_k> problem je u tome sto slika bude pomaknuta u desno
<td_k> odrezana
<td_k> kad to sve rucno napravim onda bude ok
<td_k> http://pastebin.com/LtNA5ksX
<dodobas> td_k: zbilja ne znam... :)
<SilverSpace> td_k: kako odrezana jel samo pomaknuta pa je sa jedne strane sakriveno a sa druge crni rub
<td_k> s lijeve strane mi je crni rub
<td_k> kao da je pomaknuta slika u desno
<td_k> nije strasno
<td_k> ali dovoljno da smeta
<td_k> kad ugasim monitor
<td_k> odnosno tv
<td_k> xset dpms force off
<td_k> i kad se upali bude ok
<td_k> vrati se na mjesto
<SilverSpace> to na monitoru 
<SilverSpace> kaj se na njemu to ne moze pomaknuti u njegovim opcijama
<td_k> tv je, ne mogu :). tako mi starta pomaknuto, cim se ugasi screen zbog neaktivnosti, vraca se na mjesto
<td_k> cudno, najbolje da se ostavim toga. nije da se događalo često :)
<td_k> guglam po netu, rjesenja ocito nema
<jelly-home> svedjani pustaju bebe da krme vani dok oni kafenisu http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21537988
<BotaniCar1> Moj se mali isto nekaj naspaval u 'terenskim uvijetima' :) Zabundas dete i bok :D
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-24
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro, junacine 
<MmikeDOMA> mlj
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: imas nick iste boje kao moj, daj mi jos nekaj tipkaj, bas si lepi crveni :) 
<MmikeDOMA> :P
 * BotaniCar razmatra blutut tipkovnicu s integriranim touchopadom.
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, jesi ti moro furat neka dodatna papirolosko birokratska sranja na HZZO nakon 6 mjeseci porodiljnog?
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: moram priznati da se ne sjecam. Sanela je lavovski sve sama obavljala dok sam ja radio. 
<BotaniCar> Jednom sam samo isao na HZZO , ako se ne sjecam krivo.
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.hzzo.hr/kontaktirajte-nas
<MmikeDOMA> kakvi krasni debili
<BotaniCar|2> Meni se ne otvara 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar> Ako ti je ponedjeljacko jutro dobro, ne radi ti notifikacijski sustav. Ili imas sistemca boljeg od mene :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ostavit ćemo tebi na dilemu ;-)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TR7zcUtP3c&list=PLB70FA405AE3C53E5
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Fakofbolan - Neznani junaci, Views: 30670, Rating: 97.61194%
<BotaniCar> .rt
<datase> BotaniCar: pravi_botanicar's recenttracks: Fakofbolan – Neznani junaci, Zagrebacki malisani – Kad se male ruke sloze, Trešnjevački Mališani – Gladni mačak, Scooter – Rhapsody in E, Iggy Pop – Candy
<BotaniCar> Hmm, ako mi netko baci oko na playlistu, optuzit ce me za nacizam i pedofiliju :) 
<ivoks> jebes digitalocean
<BotaniCar> Kaj rade loshe ? 
<ivoks> stabilniji link je kod mene doma nego kod njih
<ivoks> stavio sam tamo nagios
<ivoks> false positive mi javlja svaki dan
<ivoks> dok drugi, iz hetznera uredno radi
<ivoks> tak da... bjez od mene
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: kaj nisi ti rekao da si se s hecnera maknuo tamo ? 
<obruT> Prema njemačkom magazinu Hörzuu, hrvatska Korčula "najljepši je otok na svijetu".
<obruT> jebo takve magazine
<ivoks> pa korcula je jako lijepa
<obruT> pa je
<obruT> a Hvar ? Mljet ? Lastovo ? :P
<ivoks> tesko je odabrati najljepsi otok u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> svi su jako lijepi
<obruT> sva tri su mi za 20 puta lijepsi od Korcule
 * ivoks je napunio 5. i 6. mjesec s gostima
<ivoks> sad krece prodaja 7. i 8.
<obruT> a inace, izbor je napravljen na temelju clanaka iz razlicitih casopisa :)
<ivoks> imam 25 tjednih aranzmana u predsezoni
 * ivoks trlja ruke
<ivoks> uz malo srece, ove godine bi mogao dovesti 80ak amerikanaca u hrvatsku
<ivoks> to je jedan avion ;)
<obruT> samo nam jos treba da nam debeli ameri pisaju u more
<ivoks> ovo nisu debeli
<ivoks> ovo je ekipa koja dolazi veslati i hajkati po velebitu
<ivoks> i voziti bic
<ivoks> obruT: to su vise-manje ljudi poput tebe
<ivoks> dovedeni putem outdoors agencije
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t31/1907767_824121867613916_521307735_o.jpg
<jaizza> a baš su je ulovili :-D https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1782036_773328059352526_187515911_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> Zaljubio sam se :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: u tim godinama ti to nije bas zdravo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nikad nije :) Ali zena koja s nogom f riti adi ovakvo lice .. nisam si mogao pomoci :)
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCwSE4dnZyc&list=PLB70FA405AE3C53E5
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Kreso i kisele kise - Ja nemam vise razloga da zivim, Views: 72202, Rating: 98.861208%
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> \o
<ravilov> tro
<SilverSpace> kaj ima ljudofi 
<ravilov> jaizza, http://is.gd/7wMUmt
<jaizza> ravilov: :-D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: si vidio ovo :) http://is.gd/nQYlbd
<jaizza> pronađi uljeza http://cdn.emgn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/When-you-see-it-memes-8.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: naslov je pogresan , ne treba stajati "uhvacen diler" vec "napokon identificiran nepoznati dobrocinitelj" :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, nek krepa. Diler koji raskomada 7g trave u 11 prodajnih jedinica zasluzuje bicevanje. 
<BotaniCar|2> Uh, 11g u 7 komada .. nek zivi, povlacim ruzne zelje 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<BotaniCar|2> Pa kaj ne ? Ionak imaju 4000% marze jer prodaju ilegalnu robu, nek onda bar vaga bude postena :)
<ravilov> jaizza, neki imaju lasere u ocima, ovaj ima sovu
<SilverSpace> tako to ameri rade http://www.jutarnji.hr/-zena-veleposlanika-joska-para-ne-moze-raditi-kao-dopisnica--/1167649/
<SilverSpace> a ne kodnas 
<ravilov> cek, koja fora? ajd jasno mi je da je kao novinarka i zena diplomata mozda u sukobu interesa, ali da ne smije uopce raditi?
<ravilov> sta se racuna da su diplomatske place bezuvjetno ogromne pa nema potrebe da i supruznik zaradjuje?
<BotaniCar|2> Upravo tako, meni je ovo pre ekstremno.
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1957990_10152232413489255_1137920488_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> sad ja kuzim zasto ne pusim i pijem 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje/senzacionalno-otkrice-igrajte-tetris-ako-zelite-smrsaviti-prestati-pusiti-ili-piti-922994
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?f=1684 # volim PhD comics :)
<jaizza> http://content.lolspots.com/xKHPE38uZ.jpg
<ravilov> SilverSpace, steta sto nisu spomenuli i povecanje spolovila, onda bi definitivno povjerovao
<ravilov> jaizza, jel to iz Indije negdje?
<jaizza> ma tko te pustio, da ti sve po spisku, mrš s moje sante! http://content.lolspots.com/JounhdEHS.jpg
<jaizza> ravilov: ne znam od kud je heh
<jaizza> iha! http://content.lolspots.com/sxG3X0LvC.gif
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ops kaj i to :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/wLmXLj
<SilverSpace> dzizus
<ravilov> budale
<jaizza> anti-drugs kampanja https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1897876_773341472684518_1530143253_n.jpg
<jaizza> SilverSpace: with friends like that....
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkyar3lKTDk&list=PLB70FA405AE3C53E5
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Corto-Ispod Zastave Plave.wmv, Views: 64233, Rating: 96.95818%
<ravilov> http://www.zdnet.com/cn/chinese-tech-giants-to-offer-win-xp-support-7000026671/
<ravilov> XP LIVES ON!
<jelly> don't hold your breath
<ravilov> jelly, kad kinezi odluce, kinezi ce da provedu!
<BotaniCar|2> Kak' ces ti supportati tudji zatvoreni kod , mogu davati driver support, ali security/features/bugs ne mogu podrzavati
<ravilov> ma kinez ce reverse-engineerat ako treba
<ivoks> sumnjam
<BotaniCar|2> Nek im je sa srecom, ne vjerujem da ce biti tako kako je napisano, ali bilo bi bolje za sve da sam u krivu.
<ivoks> 'reverse-engineerat' ce zapadnjak
<ivoks> kinez ce samo stancart
<ivoks> stancat
<ravilov> poanta je da bi u daljnjem supportu za XP mogle lezati pristojne pare
<jelly> ivoks: mislis da kinez nije sposoban rev.engati komad hardvera ili softvera?
<jelly> kako onda objasniti njihove jeftine klonove svega
<ivoks> jelly: ocito nisi koristio te klonove
<BotaniCar|2> Da je itko bio sposoban/otiviran, vec bi to napravio, XPi su "na cesti" duze od desetljeca. 
<jelly> ivoks: QA je jedna stvar, a dizajn druga
<ravilov> zasto izmisljati toplu vodu ako postoji sluzbeni support?
<ravilov> a sad ga nece vise biti
<ravilov> eto motivacije
<jelly> odn. uspjesna krada dizajna
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: to je istina. nadam se da sam u krivu kad im ne prognoziram (ikakvu) buducnost.
<ivoks> jelly: los QA nije posljedica odluke da se radi los QA
<ivoks> jelly: vec je to posljedica karakteristicne crte kineza 'kopiraj da izgleda dobro'
<ivoks> jelly: a ne 'napravi do kraja'
<ivoks> gle, radim s kinezima, imam kineze i u timu
<ivoks> sve su to pametni ljudi
<ivoks> ali nikad nista ne naprave do kraja
<ivoks> nikad. nista.
<ivoks> ni recenicu
<BotaniCar|2> potpisujem, "moji" Kinezi su isti takvi. 
<ivoks> koreanci su isti takvi
<jelly> ali?
<ravilov> postoje dvije opcije
<ravilov> "brzo" ili "dobro"
<ravilov> :)
<jelly> ivoks: kako onda objasniti jedan samsung
<ravilov> iznimka koja potvrdjuje pravilo?
<obruT> samsung ? ja na tv-u imam bug da mi nestane zvuka preko tunera nakon par minuta gledanja, vrati se kad prebacis na hdmi pa vratis nazad
 * ravilov misli da ce kinezi stvarno slozit nekakav support, ali ne zna kakav ce bit u odnosu na MS-ov
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: jeftiniji
<ravilov> obruT, to je za tvoje dobro, zna on da ti zapravo ne zelis zvuk :p
<ivoks> jelly: jednostavno
<ivoks> jelly: koreja ima input sa zapada
<ivoks> u velikim kolicinama
<SilverSpace> xp treba zabraniti 
<ravilov> xp je zakon
<ivoks> ako odes u samsung i pogledas koji ljudi vode te odjele, vidjeti ces da su ameri
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> samsung cloud, vp samsunga koji vodi to je covjek koji je vodio hp
<ivoks> a samsung telefoni su cita kopija applea
<jelly> ali rade
<ivoks> 'rade'
<ivoks> rade jer koriste sustav od amera
<ivoks> samsungove aplikacije ne rade
<ravilov> ivoks, jel zato sto su pravokutni sa zaobljenim coskovima? :)
<ravilov> tako je navodno presudio sud
<jelly> gle, hardver im je dobar
<ivoks> je, slazem se
<ivoks> velim, to sve vode zapadnjaci
<ivoks> jedina razlika izmedju kineza i juznokoreanaca je sto ovi drugi nesto i nauce
<ivoks> bio sam tamo
<ivoks> i tom samsungu
<ivoks> znam kaj pricam
<ivoks> zato i nemam samsung telefon vise :)
<jelly> imas apple?
<ivoks> htc
<jelly> koji je odakle ono?
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> busted
<ivoks> jelly: tajvan
<jelly> skroz drukcije od mainlanda, jel
<ivoks> tajvanci su slicniji japancima nego kinezima po radnim navikama
<ivoks> isto, radim s njima
<ivoks> svaki dan
<ivoks> daj mi tajvanca i kineza i nakon sat vremena cu ti reci odakle je koji
<ivoks> isto kao i hong kong
<ravilov> naucio si raspoznavati crte lica? :p
<ivoks> ravilov: ne, pitam ih jel im trebala viza za, pa vise-manje, bilo gdje :D
<ravilov> lol
<SilverSpace> dilas sa vizama :)
<ravilov> tko je maknuo akick za CTCP2?
<ravilov> nije vise zabavno
<ivoks> Naslov: Ante: Microsoft, TÜV Croatia d.o.o. and Ericsson are looking for candidates like you.
<ivoks> bahahaha
<ivoks>  
<ivoks> 	
<ivoks> VODITELJ ODJELA HRANE - Head of food department
<ivoks> TÜV Croatia d.o.o.
<BotaniCar|2> Linkedin ... :) 
<ivoks> Dassault Systemes CROATIA
<ivoks> nisam znao da to postoji
<ivoks> http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/11529288?trk=eml-jymbii-organic-job-title&refId=d25f501d-8999-457f-8841-2c2f668f0082
<ravilov> javljas se?
<ivoks> ne
<ravilov> bas bi mogao
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<BotaniCar|2> Hehe, maknete mu ban, a frajer se sam prijavi na autoignore s tim pingvinom, bas zeli ostati necitan ;)
 * CTCP2 je bar frajer
<ivoks> steta sto se chanserv ne moze sloziti da akicka na temelju izjavljenog
<ivoks> !ops
 * CTCP2 je bio isprovociran
<BotaniCar|2> oprezno ivoks, napravit ces Skynet greskom :) 
<ivoks> !wiki mots clefs
<uBOTu-fr> ivoks: [Seeks] : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/desactiver_mots_de_passe - 7.54790671635e-05 / http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/seahorse - 7.54790671635e-05 / http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ssh - 7.54790671635e-05 / http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubotu-fr - 7.54790671635e-05 
<ravilov> CTCP2 se treba naucit samokontroli
<CTCP2> ravilov : quid pro quo, clarice..
<ivoks> !wikipedia ubuntu
<BotaniCar|2> to mu je i cura rekla
<ravilov> CTCP2, takvom filozofijom ces dobro proci u zivotu
<ravilov> cujem da ti je vec dobro krenulo na drugim kanalima/ircnetovima :p
<CTCP2> kaj to znaci
<ravilov> kaj nije jasno?
<CTCP2> kojim "drugim kanalima"
<ravilov> kanalima koji nisu ovaj?
<CTCP2> morat ces malo specificirat jer visim na 30 servera i 100 kanala
<ivoks> to zvuci kao da nemas normanal zivot
<ravilov> that
<CTCP2> da, tipicni ircer
<ravilov> strasno
 * ravilov se nicem vise ne cudi onda
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP2: pa de neki printout tog medjumrezja u kojem plivas, mozda si negdje na interesantnom, a ni ne znam :) 
<CTCP2> ja sam svudje
<CTCP2> i nidje
<BotaniCar|2> filozof .. 
<CTCP2> its a top secret
<ravilov> zanimljiv nacin pokusaja stvaranja samovrijednosti :p
<CTCP2> ravilov : ovo je irc, preozbiljno ga shvacas xD
<ravilov> za odredjene izjave potrebna je odredjena osobnost
<ravilov> I see through you
<ravilov> mozes dobiti zacudjujuce dobar dojam o nekome na temelju ponasanja i izjava
<ravilov> cak i preko ogranicenog tekstualnog medija
<CTCP2> a mozes i potpuno krivi xd
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: mozes zakljuciti kua, ako krenes s pretpostavkom da ovaj drugi ciljano gradi fasadu. A to je jednako validna pretpostavka kao i tvoja da ti je proziran. 
<ravilov> pod pretpostavkom da je uspjesan u tom gradjenju fasade
<SilverSpace> Linić se uzjebo otkazat ce mu srce
<jaizza> kaj sam propustila?
<BotaniCar|2> Plesao sam gol na stolu, a CTCP2 me gadjao cryptocoinima i molio da prestanem, Tajlandjani vriejde koliko 4 kineza ili nijemac i po. Cokolada sams po sebi ne deblja. 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da je to to 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: zanimljivo
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ovo za čokoladu
<jelly> s/tajlanđani/tajvanci/, ostalo stoji
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/mirela-holy--zalazem-se-za-legalni-uzgoj-i-uporabu-marihuane-/1167713/
<obruT> i dobro se zalaze
<jelly> ak je duhan legalan...
<jaizza> frend se skoro ugušio od smijeha na ovo: "Premijer će održati i predavanje na Londonskoj školi ekonomije i političkih znanosti."  (Milanović)
<CTCP2> lol
<CTCP2> na temu kak sjebat drzavu?
<BotaniCar|2> CTCP2: bolje bi mu bilo da tematika bude "sto sam sve napravio krivo" i/ili "nemojte ovako, s ilustrativnim primjerima" :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: Jel taj frend cuo da milanovic ide u australiju u posjet iselenicima a od tamo su vec najavi da nitko nece docekati 
<SilverSpace> bit ce to zanimljiv posjet
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ide u Australiju ? Kaj to nije tvrdjava HDZa ? 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: daj link da mu pasteam
<jaizza> kolegica u svoj svojoj veličini: "Je je, zvao je sve na kolače, cijelu sobu. Valjda mu je bilo neugodno samo mene zvati..."
<SilverSpace> jaizza: nema jos nista o tome to je tek najava izrecena na tv
<SilverSpace> Prekinut proces buđenja Schumachera iz kome?!
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: jel kolegica tak jako zgodna, ili je kolega tako ocajan ? :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: kolegica je očajna :-D
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: 'el bar ima velike cice ? :D
<ravilov> bioloski sat i te fore?
<BotaniCar|2> To je u redu kombinacija, ako ima :)
<jaizza> ravilov: ona je tip osobe zbog koje ništa ne radi kad je nema na poslu ;-)
<ravilov> znaci super job security
<jaizza> ravilov: znači super veličanje u vlastitim očima ;-)
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> ja mislio da je to cinjenica
<ravilov> nisi spomenula da *ona* tako misli :)
<jaizza> ravilov: ah moment
<jaizza> ravilov: ovo je moja profilna slika na FB https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/11402_10200164682292149_2126642651_n.jpg
 * ravilov <--- male
<ravilov> sto bi znacilo
<BotaniCar|2> I pogresna je za jedno 4% :) 
<ravilov> ovake sheme ti nista ne pomazu, ja kao musko cu uvijek krivo shvatit
<ravilov> recimo
<ravilov> sad mogu protumacit da si sarkasticna kad kazes da si sarkasticna :p
<jaizza> ;-)
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: nisam te namjerno odignorirala ;-)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jaizza> para
<weshmashian> nemam
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: tesko mi je to povjerovati, ali budem, tebi za ljubaF :)
<jaizza> auto
<weshmashian> ni to
<jaizza> ljubav
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: znas da ti ona moze prozrijeti tu bijelu laz s jednim db queriem :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: eh sad jednim.. pa nemamo baš tak jednostavnu bazu :-P
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: pa samo da ti vrati da li je stanej vece od nule ili minusa :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ne mora biti jednostavan upit :) 
<ravilov> sve se uvijek da rijesiti nekim onelinerom, ako se ne da onda baza ne valja :p
<jaizza> ravilov: ovisi koliko sati želiš da ti se vrti upit :-D
<BotaniCar|2> *makar oneliner imao 1000+ znakova :) 
<weshmashian> jaizza: to imam
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: najbolji su one-lineri od 100+ lajni! :)
<jaizza> ova firma s kojom surađujemo nam je prodala neki "produkt" za koji nitko nije znao kak funkcionira, uključujući i njih (da da)
<ravilov> weshmashian, u kojem smjeru?
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian:  :)))))
<jaizza> ugl. nakon skoro dvije godine navlačenja, uspijem ih napokon natjerati uza zid i pošalju mi neke upite
<jaizza> jedan se vrtio preko 24 sata :-D
<ravilov> jaizza, jel to nesto slicno ko kad je nama FINA svojevremeno htjela prodat sustav i softver koji, er, zapravo nemaju? :)
<jaizza> ravilov: tako nekako
<jaizza> ravilov: tj sustav koji radi na svim browserima (čitaj IE verzija 7)
<BotaniCar|2> Ako se upit izvrsava krace od 24h , Vasa baza ne sadrzi dovoljno podataka. Molimo Vas da azurirate bazu. 
<ravilov> "mozete odabrati koju god boju zelite za svoj auto, dok god je to crna" --Henry Ford (navodno)
<jaizza> ravilov: da :-D
<weshmashian> ravilov: u oba smjera!
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: "
<weshmashian> damnit
<ravilov> weshmashian, i giver i taker, nice
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: "Daily backups are taking more than 24hrs to finish" :)
<weshmashian> odem kafu pit pa radit nesto, kao
<ravilov> najbolje se "radi" uz kavu
<SilverSpace> naj
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/vlast-ulice-prosvjednici-sefa-carine-zalijepili-za-stup-923056
<SilverSpace> bome bi i kod nas trebalo neke zaljepiti 
<jaizza> ovo je pretpostavljam pravo mjesto za pitati: da li se muški ikad osjećaju usamljeno?
<jaizza> hajde muški, baš me zanima
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> zasto ne?
<ravilov> ko da pitas, da li su muski isto ljudi?
<BotaniCar|2> zasto pretpostavljas da je ovo pravo mjesto ? 90% clanova kanala ili ima zenu/djecu ili zivi s nekim , ne znam da je tko od nas usamljen 
<obruT> naravno da ne, dok imamo kompjuter i interneta, nikad nismo sami
<ravilov> nije uopce to pitala...
<SilverSpace> jaizza: uz zuju nikad nisam sam sa sobom
<obruT> odnosno ne osjecamo se usamljeni
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: tocno je to pitala
<ravilov> nope
<BotaniCar|2> Opet Gospodin Ego cia misli svima :)
<obruT> cak stovise, ponekad se sa zenom osjecam i prenapuceno :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: zena ti ne cita log od irca :)
<obruT> nadam se da ne :)
<SilverSpace> daj mail da joj posaljemo 
<obruT> će da me ubije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> ma nece
<ravilov> samo ce te za jaja objesit
<obruT> nece nece, barem jos ne dok se ne umnozimo :)
<ravilov> samo se ti tjesi
<jaizza> obruT: možeš biti u društvu i osjećati se usamljeno
<ravilov> upravo tako
<jaizza> ravilov: naišla sam na članak, nešto kao: kako prevladati usamljenost - vodič za žene
<ravilov> zato sam i rekao da BotaniCar|2-ov odgovor nema veze sa jaizza-inim pitanjem
<jaizza> ravilov: pa reko, kaj se samo žene osjećaju usamljeno
<ravilov> jaizza, ne, samo zene trebaju vodic :p
<SilverSpace> Rusko zvono ili ti ga Girja
<ravilov> kao sto vidis, muski u tu svrhu imaju pivo i internet
<jaizza> ravilov: :-P
<jaizza> ravilov: je, vjerojatno zato i ne kužim to - imam i pifu i internet :D
<ravilov> e bas si musko
<ivoks> eto, sad je i sluzbeno
<ivoks> nokia izbacuje 3 android telefona
<ravilov> to se vec znalo
<ivoks> pa je
<jaizza> ravilov: sjetila sam se sad zgode
<ivoks> ali sad je sluzbeno
<ravilov> sretno im bilo, ne smatram da to bude uspjesna strategija obzirom da taj android misle debelo prepravit
<jaizza> ravilov: žali mi se frend, ista DBA: žene ovakve, žene onakve (sve ja to prihvaćam, nije nisam niš zamjerila) i u jednomo trenutku ga podbodem - e, čuj, ja sam ti isto žensko; na što mi on odvrati: ti si DBA!
<jaizza> *isto
<ravilov> pa da, eto
<jaizza> fali mi skype
<jaizza> za ispravljanje grešaka
<ravilov> huhwhat?
<ravilov> aha mislis editabilni chat
<jaizza> ravilov: ja ja
 * ravilov je upravo pokrenuo skype... creepy
<jaizza> ravilov: :-D
<SilverSpace> eto mi nismo sami http://www.24sata.hr/misteriji/zakljucali-se-u-kuce-jer-vjeruju-da-krajem-luta-pravi-vukodlak-354968
<ravilov> u druge svrhe doduse
<jaizza> ravilov: sad se ja šećem tebi po glavi ;-)
<ravilov> mrsh
<obruT> jaizza: nema na ircu ispravaka, autocommit je on
<ravilov> SilverSpace, znaci skuzili te da seces oko kuce?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<jaizza> ravilov: :-D
<SilverSpace> kuzis ti to 
 * ravilov nista ne kuzi
<SilverSpace> imam jednog frenda koji je jedno vrijeme satao po noci a po danu spavao nazvali ga zombi
<jaizza> je pa mi imamo jednog od najranijih vampira
<ravilov> i svaki dan bi bio sve pametniji
<jaizza> u Istri
<ravilov> yay brain snacks
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jes ti vampirusa
 * ravilov se sad pita jel i zombie procesi secu po sustavu po noci
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne sisam krv, ako to pitaš
<SilverSpace> jaizza: mislio sam istrianka 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ravilov: zombie procesi nisu vezani za dan ili noć, oni su otporniji od ovih naših, ljudskih zombića
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nope
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: zagrepčanka
<jaizza> recimo :-)
<SilverSpace> http://www.svjetskiputnik.hr/Putovanja/Clanak/zemlja/1-Hrvatska/naslov/82-istarski-vampir
 * SilverSpace ne zna kaj je 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: previše gemišta?
<SilverSpace> roden u jednom mjestu klinac bio u drugom ostario u trecem
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nazovimo te zemljaninom ;-)
<jaizza> (pretpostavljam da su sva od nabrojanih mjesta bila na Zemlji)
 * ravilov pogleda SilverSpace-ov nick pa vise nije siguran jel on sa Zemlje ili sta
<jaizza> ravilov: :-))))))
<jaizza> ravilov: a ja pokušala izbjeći zamku da ga ne prestrašim kako smo ga skužili
<ravilov> eh, ko da ne zna
<jaizza> javne tajne se nikad ne izgovaraju na glas
<ravilov> LOL http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/editors-blog/2014/02/thanks-microsoft---we-now-know.html
<SilverSpace> Restoran "Tužni ćevap"
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ha kaze netjak za sebe da je vanzemaljac
<ravilov> mozda nije u krivu ;)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, jel ti se desi ikad da se onako kao u magli sjecas da si lezao na nekom stolu okruzen cudnim neprepoznatljivim spodobama?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne vec dugo ne pijem 
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> znaci pamcenje je lakse obrisat trijeznima
<ravilov> interesantno
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/Q5CIHXys-j0?t=7m0s
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: DNEVNIK 23.02.2014. - Osječka televizija, Views: 11, Rating: %
<SilverSpace> ribasica
<jaizza> ravilov: ne brzaj sa zaključcima - možda popije toliko da mu se izbriše iz pamćenja da je uopće pio
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :) vis ? svako jutro na alkotest 
<ravilov> jaizza, overflow... good point
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t31/1402126_746277275398376_1640145286_o.jpg # o umjetnosti 
<obruT> pa bome, istina :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1800353_658299170873407_117725260_n.png
<SilverSpace> ;)
<jaizza> nego, ima li tko kakvu dobru knjigu za preporučiti
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: vidio, da :) 
<jaizza> kaj mi se počelo spavati
<jaizza> jedva gledam
<SilverSpace> jaizza: telefonski imenik 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nije mi cilj uspavat se dodatno
<SilverSpace> i meni sjedim pred suncem 
<SilverSpace> grije me kroz staklo
<SilverSpace> Requirement already up-to-date 
<SilverSpace> kak lazu a postoji nova verzija
<SilverSpace> na drugom racunalu se app nadogradio 
<Mmike> root@(none)> select count(*) from ad_broker_bi.exposure_metrics;
<Mmike> +-----------+
<Mmike> | count(*)  |
<Mmike> +-----------+
<Mmike> | 700667702 |
<Mmike> +-----------+
<Mmike> 1 row in set (42 min 18.95 sec)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> TO je tablica!
<Mmike> jaizza: koliko ima najveca tablica kod vas u bamci?
<Mmike> jel' ima skoro milijardu rekorda?
<jaizza> Mmike: malo bu potrajalo countanje
<Mmike> pa ja sam na ovo ceko 42 minute :D
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nemas iste repozitorije na oba racunala ? 
<jaizza> kod mene ne bude tak dugo
<jaizza> ali bude par minuta
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: dodaj u upit "must only contain publicly exposable info" i upit ce trajati 3 sekunde :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: imam iz istog gita instalirano 
<BotaniCar|2> Onda ne znam
<jaizza> mmi
<jaizza> Mmike: 1
<jaizza> ----------- 853129131
<jaizza> 1 record(s) selected.
<jaizza> i mojoj bazi je trebalo daleko manje od 42 minute da pocounta redove :-D
<SilverSpace> ISPOVIJEST BROKERA KOJI JE IZGUBIO SVE 'Znate li kakav je osjećaj zaraditi 10 milijuna i potrošiti sve na kokain i prostitutke?'
<obruT> Mmike: hmmm, je da tablica ima dosta recorda, ali mi to nekak predugo izgleda za count
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike im je davao specifikaciju za storaga, pa se sad vuce 
 * BotaniCar|2 hides
<SilverSpace> kakav idiot moras biti potrositi 10, mikica
<ravilov> kakvo je sad ovo nadmetanje ciji je veci?
<ravilov> zasto onda meni baza sa 1.8M recorda radi sporo? :(
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: mene u stvari zanima na sto lice priostitutke koje je tip kupovao, AFAIH ove kod nas bi morao karati na smrt , i jos ne bi potrosio ni milju :)
<ravilov> (znam zasto, zbog beskonacnih joinova i slicnih djidja)
<ravilov> oh wait
<ravilov> 42 minute
<ravilov> ok, moje je ipak brze (samo ne dovoljno brze)
<ravilov> jaizza, to je zato sto se tvoja baza vrti na IBM-u!
<jaizza> ravilov: jamačno!
<jaizza> :D
<ravilov> Mmike, ovo izgleda kao neka mysql ljepota :p
 * jaizza voli svoju bazu
<ravilov> jaizza voli i IBM
 * ravilov hides
<jaizza> ravilov: nisi ništa naučio iz BotaniCar|2ovog iskustva?
<ravilov> uglavnom ne
<BotaniCar|2> opce poznato je da nemam iskustva
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: ne gradi mi reputaciju znalca, u cemu god
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: pa više puta si mi se pokušao sakriti pa ti nije uspjelo
<jaizza> možda ti nisi naučio ništa iz toga, ali drugi bi mogli ;-)
 * ravilov je naucio da se BotaniCar ne zna skrivati
<ravilov> lesson learned
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> moja baza je velika
 * jaizza naučila na velike objekte
<obruT> opa
<jaizza> *naučena
<ravilov> Bog je velik
<obruT> velika baza i zahtjeva velike objekte
<Mmike> obruT: innodb particionirani, 32 particije, svaka 8 GB velika
 * SilverSpace ceka pizzu za rucak 
<Mmike> jbg, treba prebrojat to :)
<SilverSpace> domacu 
<jaizza> Mmike: :-D
<obruT> jer, mali objekti u velikoj bazi, krekecu tiho
<Mmike> (necu sad srat o tome kako bi to postgres puno brze, bolje te ljepse) :)
<jaizza> Mmike: :-D
<ravilov> Mmike, sad pretoci to u mongodb i napravi benchmark
<jaizza> Mmike: ne ljubomori sad
<Mmike> pretocim to u /dev/null
<ravilov> i onda prebrojis?
<jaizza> ravilov: select * from /dev/null 
<jaizza> to bi potrajalo malo više od 42 minute :-D
<ravilov> jaizza, /dev/null != /dev/zero
<jaizza> ravilov: a jel?
<ravilov> tako kazu
 * jaizza zatrepče okicama
<jaizza> :-D
 * BotaniCar|2 prefers /dev/random
 * jaizza preferira janjetinu mladu s krumpirom ispod peke i mladim krumpirom
<jaizza> mladim lukom
<jaizza> bem ti pospanost
<ravilov> tesko ces ista od toga dobit iz /dev/null
<jaizza> ravilov: je istina, to nitko ne bi poslao u /dev/null, čak ni vegetarijanci!
<BotaniCar|2> Mene uvijek fascinira ta nasa lokalna zaljubljenost u janjce. Ne tak' davno je to bilo meso za one kaj nisu imali pajceke. 
<ravilov> ne, oni bi to poslali u ~/.Trash, za slucaj da se kasnije predomisle
<ravilov> jastozi su nekad bili hrana za sirotinju...
<BotaniCar|2> Pda, a mi sad slinimo nad tim .. 
<jaizza> i blitva je nekad bila hrana za sirotinju
<jaizza> i još uvijek je!
<ravilov> za blitvare!
<BotaniCar|2> Spinat je nekad bio hrana za Popaja, sad ga i ja moram jesti ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: znaš li ti da te stave na špinat dijetu, kako bi pojačao željezo u krvi, bi ubrzo postao slabokrvan?
<BotaniCar|2> Frajeri nude appliance kojem se pristupa kroz browser, na appliancu je web server koji koristi SSL certifikat bez expiry datea, i takvu komunikaciju mi prodaju kao "sigurnu" :) 
<ivoks> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TYKl6kQTdyE/UwoB1v4aTzI/AAAAAAAAAzE/pOPDfvWR5Bw/w1204-h903-no/2014+-+1
<SilverSpace> ljudi mogu zivjeti od samo dvije namjernice 
<ivoks> veeeeeliki ubuntu stand
<ivoks> a do njega... tko? infobip :)
<ravilov> "namjernice"?
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: postoji neki razlog da zaista , ikad, odem na spinat-dijetu? Do sad sam ga jeo samo s pire krumpirom i nekom mesinom/kobasama
<ivoks> a buraz mi radi u infobipu
<ravilov> ivoks, cemu gore 5 panela kad se samo prednji vidi?
<SilverSpace> dvije koje zadovoljavaju sve dnevne potrebe za zivot
<ivoks> ravilov: kakvo je to pitanje? kaj ja znam
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sorry, ta rijec ne postoji :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kaj sad 
<ivoks> kaj ti ja licim na nekoga tko postavlja standove?
<ravilov> sta ne rade to direktori?
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: dodatno, znaš da špinat nikad nikad ali nikad ne smiješ podgrijavati?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: eto novo hrvatska rijec
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, submitaj, mozda prodje
<ravilov> jaizza, da ne zahrdja?
<SilverSpace> krumpir imaslac tadovoljavaju sve dnevne potrebe 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, za junk foodom?
<ravilov> fuj maslac
<ravilov> fuj dairy
<ravilov> skroz nepotrebno
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: koje bi to bile ? Ja sam cuo laprdanja ( i to od osobe koja je profesionalni medicinar, da se ne izrazim ruznije) da mozemo zivjeti samo od litre mlijeka dnevno :) 
<BotaniCar|2> I onda pitas za vitamine/minerale, i ispostavi se da ih bas nema svih unutra :9
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: mi tu glorificiramo tvoju sposobnost da napravis ceg se god primis, a ti tako :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/317651/Medvescak-pred-doigravanje-ostao-bez-vaznog-kotacica.html
<SilverSpace> steta
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: to sam cuo, nisam nikad isao traziti potvrdu 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: koliko tocno od preporucene dnevne doze C/D vitanima imam u tome ?: D
<jaizza> ravilov: postane izrazito Å¡tetan i kancerogen
<ravilov> jaizza, navodno se isto dogodi i sa maslinovim uljem ako je predugo na vatri
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: maslac sadrzi veliku kolicinu d vitamina ali ti treba sunce bez sunca d vitamin ne ulazi u tjelo
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: time si odgovorio na 1/2 mog pitanja 
<BotaniCar|2> S tim da te namjerno nisam pitao za tvari kojih sigurno ne,a a trebas ih 
<jaizza> ravilov: maslinovo ulje je najzdravije od ulja što se tiče pečenja - podnosi vrlo visoku temperaturu
<jaizza> palmino podnosi još veće, ali je ono pak nezdravo po drugim kriterijima
<ravilov> kokosovo je isto tu negdje, ako ne jos i bolje
<ravilov> ali maslinovo ne smije predugo bit na vatri
<jaizza> ravilov: a neka ulja ne podnose nikakvo zagrijavanje
<ravilov> z
<ravilov> recimo laneno
<ravilov> najbolje je motorno ulje, to sigurno podnosi velike temperature na duze vrijeme
<jaizza> laneno, bučino, konoplje čini mi se
<jaizza> ravilov: nepoznata mi je činjenica da maslinovo ulje ne smije biti predugo na vatri
<BotaniCar|2> Netko je spomenuo konoplju ? 
<ravilov> jaizza, progooglaj
<jaizza> ravilov: imaš neku studiju u blizini?
<BotaniCar|2> Imam ja par upotrebnih scenarija za konopljino ulje :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: C vitamin proizvodis sam 
<ravilov> google jedino, i sto su mi rekli ljudi koji se kuze u to i kojima vjerujem
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: da ga proizvodim dovoljno ne bi postojala preporucena dnevna doza za unos. 
<ravilov> jaizza, navodno se predugom termickom obradom raspadaju nezasicene masne kiseline u slobodne radikale
<jaizza> ravilov: pa kako su definirali "predugo"
<ravilov> pa ono
<ravilov> przenje na maslinovom
<jaizza> kao duboko prženje?
<jaizza> ili prženje mesa na naglo?
<ravilov> na naglo bi trebalo bit ok
<ravilov> jaizza, ima razloga zasto proizvodjaci cesto naglasavaju da je ulje dobiveno "hladnim presanjem" ;)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ah danas sve "moras" konzumirat extra da bi prezivio  
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sta i smog?
<jaizza> ravilov: ne mogu naći ništa smisleno 
<jaizza> :-(
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ni jedan od nas nema kompetencije da dokaze da tome nije tako. Stoga, nemas sve potrebno u sastojcima koje si ponudio, ako je vjerovati nutricionizmu danas. I, ako se dobro sjecam, nekoliko generacija Iraca je odgojeno na krumpir dijeti u vrijeme neimastine, nisu bas bili najzdraviji. 
<ravilov> jaizza, kao sto rekoh meni su to rekle osobe kojima vjerujem, ali kad googlam nailazim na obostrane argumente
<jaizza> ravilov: :-) ne podnosi svako ulje visoke temperature
<ravilov> jedni kazu da je, drugi da nije
<ravilov> skroz suprotno
<ravilov> jaizza, pa znam
<ravilov> ali motorno ulje je dizajnirano da podnosi :p
<jaizza> ravilov: nemaju kaj reći jedni i drugi
<jaizza> zna se koja je temperatura prženja
<jaizza> zna se na kojoj temperaturi se počne mijenjati sastav pojedinog ulja
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nism reko jel je to zdravo nego da mozes zivit na dvije namirnice
<jaizza> ergo zna se na kojem se može pržiti na kojem ne
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: pa ako nije zdravo, onda te polako ubija :) Meni "zivjet na necem" znaci da ne bum od tog krepalk :) 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, mozes zivjet i na jednoj ako ti nije bitno zdravlje
<jaizza> ravilov: a sad ne vidim kako bi se na konstantnoj temperaturi najednom počeo mijenjati sastav ulja
<ravilov> jaizza, eto stanoviti dr A. Kiritsakis, "svjetski poznati i priznati oil chemist", kaze da nije tocno, da je maslinovo ulje medju najotpornijima na oksidaciju i kemijsku promjenu
<jaizza> ravilov: ok?
<ravilov> to je sve sto sam nasao kao kakav-takav dokaz
<jaizza> ravilov: upravo si izrekao argument na moju stranu :-)
<ravilov> da, znam
<ravilov> oh well
<ravilov> a real man admits when he's wrong
 * ravilov admits nothing :p
<jaizza> ravilov: samo ti igraj na kartu maslinovog ulja, teško je da ćeš s njim pogriješiti ;-)
<ravilov> koristim iskljucivo maslinovo i kokosovo
<jaizza> ravilov: stavi laneno u svježi sir i umješaj kurkume za doručak
<jaizza> bučino u grah salatu, i salate općenito
<jaizza> vrlo njami
<ravilov> jaizza, bit ce da si propustila moje "fuj dairy"?
<jaizza> ravilov: uzgoji klice za salatu
<jaizza> njami njami njami
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> to je bilo za sir
<jaizza> ravilov: bit će da ne samo da sam propustila nego ti još k tome nemaš pojma kaj je dobra klopa ;-)
<jaizza> ravilov: isključivo kozji sir
<ravilov> ista stvar
<jaizza> ili umjesto kurkume češnjak
<jaizza> mmmm
<ravilov> covjek je jedina vrsta koja ima cudnu zelju konzumirati mlijeko druge vrste
<jaizza> a u nedjelju za miris i nešto suho nasjeckano ili pride
<ravilov> mozda je fino ali je nepotrebno
<ravilov> vise stete nego koristi
<jaizza> ravilov: čovjek je jedina vrsta koja može preraditi ono što mu pružaju pripadnici druge vrste
<ravilov> jaizza, iskreno, ne palim se na "dobru klopu", radije bi da je zdrava (pa makar ne toliko ukusna) nego da je fina
<ravilov> jaizza, sve se na kraju svede na to dvoje
<jaizza> ravilov: free will e sad si me nasmijao
<jaizza> podsjetio si me na rasprave sa svećenicima, dok sam bila mlađa
<ravilov> nije lijepo smijati se tudjim uvjerenjima
<ravilov> anyway
<ravilov> agree to disagree
 * ravilov EOD
<jaizza> ravilov: pa nemam te namjeru preobraćati
<jaizza> poštujem odluke svakog čovjeka koje ne utječu na mene, pa tako i tvoje
<jaizza> ali slobodna volja je, moraš priznati neobičan koncept
<jaizza> a niti kolači u umjerenim količinama nisu štetni
<SilverSpace> uh pizza bila odlicna
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nemoj na glas o tome kaj si jeo
<jaizza> :-)
<BotaniCar|2> Metabolicki smo prilagodjeni da budemo svejedi ( citaj: da resurse potrebne za nas opstanak uzmemo od gdje god mozemo). Tako da mislim da je Bo(n)g i htio da krademo kozlicima mlijeko i isk***amo ono sto nam ne treba. 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: tak je, a onda po svojoj savjesti biramo sto cemo jesti od onog sto mozemo probaviti
<markosejic> Dobar dan
<jelly> i onog sto nam treba za odrzati zdravlje
<markosejic> Kako se kaze zludac je covjeku i ljecnik i krvnike
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: JA SAM NEVIN! u ovom razgovoru,jel, ja sam samo podbo SilverSpacea da bu hmrl ako bu samo krumpire jel godinama ! Ovo dvoje na koje pokazujem prstom su unijeli Boga Vraga, Slobodnu Volju i , opcenito, zbrku.
 * BotaniCar|2 pokaze prstom na to dvoje
<jaizza> :-D
<markosejic> tek sam dosao
<jaizza> well, treba se ugledati na bakterija - ili se prilagoditi ili ... ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> ne ti msejicu, nisi ti kriv sto si vegetarijanac koji ne zna obrazloziti zasto ima ocnjake :)
<markosejic> tko kaze da sam vegetarijanac
<BotaniCar|2> Ja tebi ! :) Nisi to znao o sebi ?:) 
<markosejic> samo daj mesa da jedem
<BotaniCar|2> "Bit cu ja i vegetarijanac, samo mi dodaj bocku one kokosi"
<markosejic> to to
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: tko kaze da nema jeftinih freelancera :)
<pkiller> sad sam platio lika da mi napravi dogecoin tip bot, u node.js-u sa web admin sučeljem :)
<jaizza> ja još uvijek nemrem oči skinuti sa "BotaniCar|2> jelly: JA SAM NEVIN! "
<pkiller> imao sam samo 2 uvijeta... da bude na githubu open source, i da bude u node.js
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: mozda vam se percepcija jeftinog ne slaze. A mozda ces dobiti taman to sto si platio
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: ja ostajem pri izjavi da ih nema
<pkiller> dao sam 10$ :)
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: onda ces dobiti vise bekdora i malvera nego korisnog koda :) Ili neces dobiti nista 
<pkiller> gotovo je
<pkiller> procitao sam jucer cijeli kod... (mozda neznam programirat, ali citat znam)
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: ces da ti prodam nick, ili gledas nekaj drugo ? :) 
<pkiller> i vec je gore na githubu... 
<BotaniCar|2> I, kaj radi bot ? 
<pkiller> isto kao fido u #dogecoin
<pkiller> !tip BotaniCar|2 10
<pkiller> i on ti da 10 dogecoina
<pkiller> cek ce... i dokumentaciju je lik napisao... ma pre jak je
<BotaniCar|2> ne hodam ti ja po takvim rupama :) Ja sam o na hardkor ljunix kanale idem :) OK; i mozda koji scam-via-crypto kanalcic :)
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: a odakle botu coini, pa da ih dijeli ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: samo te nemrem zamislit nevinog, niš drugo
<pkiller> https://github.com/unek/node-tip-bot
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: dok me god ne mozes zamisliti ni krivog, dobri smo si :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: bot se spaja na dogecoind RPC na localhostu... 
<BotaniCar|2> Kul ! 
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: svaki user koji je identificiran sa nickservom... može tražit deposit... i pljune mu adresu na koju mozes uplatit
<BotaniCar|2> si platio frajera protuvrijednoscu za te dolare u coinima, ili pravoj lovi ? 
<pkiller> coini :)
<BotaniCar|2> E, to podrzavam ! 
<markosejic> respect
<pkiller> pa zato sam i kupio od ctcp-a (htio od tebe kupit)
<BotaniCar|2> platil si po preuzimanju softvera, unaprijed ili pola pola ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: nekako uz tebe vežem izjavu: ako se staklo slomi u šumi i nema nikoga tamo da to čuje, da li je staklo zbilja slomljeno?
<BotaniCar|2> ma, di ces od mene kupiti :) ja kaj dobim, to zdrobim :)
<pkiller> kad je blo gotovo... jucer
<jaizza> *pitanje
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: :*
<jaizza> fakat mi ne ide danas :-)
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: vec ste imali vremena i fixeve uploadati ? :D
<jaizza> idem na kavu
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: sve radi... najduze mi je trebalo da mi dogecoind updejta chain
<ravilov> zasto je moralo bit u node.js?
<SilverSpace> rudari koliko ste danas konja zaradili ?
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: preizvrsno 
<pkiller> ravilov: jer je dodan webadmin...
<pkiller> u roku od 20 minuta
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ja oko 0.33 izmajnam svaki dan, to je prosjek, sve ovisi kak imas srece. 
<pkiller> jer je pre jednostavno
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: to je tvoj github ? 
 * Mmike ima oko 30k dogecoina
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: ne ne, njegov
<Mmike> nemamp ojma kojup izdumater sam to majno
<ravilov> Mmike, pa recimo za novu tipkovnicu :p
<pkiller> Mmike: idi na cryptsy promijeni
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: bil si lakom, a onaj spammer CTCP3 je reklamirao altcoine :) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mozda naraste
<Mmike> za godiun dve :)
<Mmike> pa cu bit tunko bogatunko :)
<ravilov> muske nade
<ravilov> "mozda naraste"
<BotaniCar|2> "gle koliki je, jos da ga imam di stavit' "
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2 Mmike : znaci ima se za cevape :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, tuzne cevape?
<BotaniCar|2> Da je bolji tecaj, bilo bi i za kajmak :) 
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: uglavnom to je sve priprema za moj master plan... da imamo freelancing stranicu/irc di ces moc nekoga tipat ili platit u dogecoinovima, koje ces moc kupit kod nekoga od freelancera... zatvoreni krug :)
<BotaniCar|2> bas dogecoinima :) Jebate, zakaj nikom nije interesantan namecoin ili neki drugi cijim majnanjem actualy izracunas nekaj korisno ? :)
<pkiller> botanicar zato jer su najbliži ekonomskom modelu novca... i ne osciliraju zbog scarsity-a :)
<pkiller> i jer je 1000 oko 1,3 dolara
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1962777_10203343249564778_631401283_n.jpg #Opla, netko slaze file server 
<obruT> razmisljam da prodam svoje 1.5 i 2TB WD greenove, ima zainteresiranih ?
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: razumijem .. svejedno bi mi bilo drago da supportas neki model u kojem ces moci reci da je jedno od svojstava tog novca da je actualy koristan :) 
<obruT> vjerojatno im svima jos garancija vrijedi
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: ne bi kupio green ediciju ni pod koju cijenu, tko je tebe nasamario ? :) 
<obruT> cijena vjerojatno :)
<BotaniCar|2> .pal obruT
 * datase points at obruT and laughs uproariously.
<obruT> mislim, rade sasma ok, niti jedan nema nikakvih problema
<obruT> samo su mi postali pretijesni
<BotaniCar|2> ( sasma ok za green edition ) :) 
<obruT> trebam preci na 3-4 TB
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: ali su loši... i osciliraju previše ... ovo je više za upoznat ljude sa coinima, i sa čuvanjem istih...
<pkiller> svatko ako želi može izmajnat 10 coina
<pkiller> 100*
<BotaniCar|2> pkiller: jasno je meni da popularizaciju ne mozes provesti sa "i'm-so-high-and-allmighty-you'll-never-understand-me" kojnima. 
<pkiller> a kad majnaš 0.000234 onda ti ide na živce
<pkiller> recimo meni je najbolji cryptografski model primecoin
<pkiller> ali sta kad je to samo matematičarima interesantno... isto kao i namecoin... interesantan je samo full tech geekovima... dogecoin je napravio taj prijelaz na noobove
<BotaniCar|2> :(
<obruT> meni su interesantni samo oni koji donose profit :)
<pkiller> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogecoin#Block_schedule
<pkiller> i recimo block scedule je mene pridobio...
<pkiller> za razliku od bitcoinovog ... koji čak i izgleda kao piramida :)
 * Mmike ima greenove
<Mmike> i nema nekih bedova s njima
<Mmike> garancija traje pun kufer
<Mmike> taman kad crknu dobijem novi
<pkiller> BotaniCar|2: ali najjace mi je da dogecoin ima slovo Đ ... u hrvatskom govoru je interesantno kad kažeš "dobio sam 10 đija" :)
<ravilov> Mmike, jel dobijes i nove podatke? :p
 * BotaniCar|2 preracunava koliko gram marihuane kosta u dogecoinima
<Mmike> ravilov: smijeh?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> bekap? :)
<Mmike> raid? :)
 * pkiller knows what a g is :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ali G ! 
<Mmike> all g
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB6YL1ko8_s&feature=kp
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Ali g - Me Julie, Views: 687842, Rating: 97.477932%
<pkiller> ali G in da house sam gledao jedno 30tak puta :)
<pkiller> idem... gotov poso :)
<BotaniCar|2> iBok
<ravilov> Mmike, lol?
 * ravilov smijeh ^
<Mmike> s/smijeh/zajeb
<ravilov> smijeh > zajeb
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaTAz7Y3NNA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: ITD Band: Lagano umirem, Views: 886439, Rating: 99.5302%
 * SilverSpace je sam sa sobom
<BotaniCar|2> Izguraj sobu kroz prozor
<ravilov> SilverSpace, umri muski
<BotaniCar|2> Kad se ocekuje da IKEA proradi kod nas ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ubojico oce da se ubije sa cetvrtok kata :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: aj nagovori ovog mmiketa da idemo jest' nesto :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Sav se usuk'o od kad dijete ima, stra me da ne bude ljepsi od mene ako smrsavi, vitak,preplanuo, jaka brada, cetvrtasta vilica i zna sve o sexu .. uzas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: morat cemo nesto uskoro organizirati
<BotaniCar|2> Velim ti, ako se ne organiziramo da ga udebljamo, uskoro ce zene na cesti poceti vise gledati njega nego nas ! :) 
<Mmike> usuko se, istina
<Mmike> izgubio sam -10ak kila
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79xYf0kneAU
<datase> Mmike: Title: Rambo Amadeus - Godine Kurcu Prolaze, Views: 324305, Rating: 97.3494%
<SilverSpace> odoh van u setnju 
<jelly> jes vala, toplo za ic u kosulji van
<Mmike> a meni ukrali bicikln
<jelly> jer ga nisi dobro vezo lancom?
<jelly> AMSTERDAM
<ravilov> sa bar tri cvora
<Mmike> kaj brijete
<Mmike> jel' vrijede kaj 'tigar' gume? :)
<ravilov> Mmike, amsterdam -> http://www.photostaud.com/img/fotogalerie/amsterdam-destination/holland-amsterdam-017.3.jpg
<jelly> .np
<datase> jelly: jellese is listening to: Hooverphonic – Renaissance Affair (Orchestra Version)
<jelly> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/29511.html Matthew Garrett comments on the expulsion of Piston from the Red Hat Summit and its subsequent return.
<weshmashian> i tik-tak
<markosejic> D Vecer
<Hrki> vecer
<Hrki> jos traju ddos napadi ?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: top G mazda
<MmikeDOMA> koja?
<jelly-home> jos ili ponovo, kak se uzme
<SilverSpace> u dubravi ne mozes nigdje kupiti bon bon internet stick 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih trgovina da ih jebo organizacija i svi sefovi nesposobni
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sjevernokorejski-narod-zaista-drze-u-mraku-na-snimkama-iz-svemira-izgleda-kao-crna-mrlja/1168009/
<ivoks> slobodan sjeveronkorejski narod :)
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> idu rano spat 
<SilverSpace> po naredenju
<hbogner> slobodni su zivjeti dok god su u propisanim normama ponasanja i misljenja :D
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: neka mazda sa vankl motorom 
<hbogner> ha ha ha, na ovakvim festama jos nisam bio: http://ispovesti.com/ispovest/594506
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/image-bq-aquaris-ubuntu-phone
<hbogner> ajde da i to napokon vidimo
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, rx8?
<DomaMuffin> http://www.moibibiki.com/Mazda%20RX-8.html # fap fap
<DomaMuffin> 5kiloeura http://www.moibibiki.com/Mazda%20RX-8.html 
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.sancta-domenica.hr/lcd-tv-4k-bravia-sony-kd84x9005aep.aspx
<ravilov> izasao sgs5
<ravilov> razocaravajuce
<weshmashian> 196kkn?!
<DomaMuffin> Koliko kvadrata ima kuca koju dobijem s tim ? I da li dobijem dvoriste i naprijed i iza ? 
<DomaMuffin> Neto težina 80,00 kg
<obruT> da je barem kod nas takav mrak ko u S. Koreji
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kaj je sgs5
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian,  :D
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: uh koja je to pila 
<MmikeDOMA> pa kosta k'o auto
<MmikeDOMA> mora bit pila
<SilverSpace> mislim na mazdu ne na tv :)
<SilverSpace> nova epizoda twd
<SilverSpace> ln 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, http://is.gd/9tX6s9
<ravilov> kak to ne znas :p
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ja sifre 
<ravilov> da ima veze sa F1 kuzio bi :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 3D televizor od 214 cm / 84 inča, 
<SilverSpace> nekaj tu ne stima 
<SilverSpace> hm stima 
<ravilov> nekaj tu stima?
 * ravilov se pita jel SilverSpace irca i u snu?
<weshmashian> varnish je drek
<weshmashian> eto
<weshmashian> napokon da se i ja imam o cem bitchat a da nije mysql/mongo :)
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, true!
<MmikeDOMA> :D
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svxRpqeqFRY
<datase> MmikeDOMA: Title: Stig crashes Koenigsegg CCX  - Top Gear series 8 - BBC, Views: 5318672, Rating: 97.43034%
<MmikeDOMA> stig se sjebo :)
<MmikeDOMA> (zadnjih 30 sekundi)
<ravilov> stig se svako malo s*ebe
<ravilov> samo to uglavnom ne prikazu
<SilverSpace> da
<weshmashian> ali to je najzabavniji dio! (nije da gledam Top Gear)
<MmikeDOMA> ravilov, mah
<MmikeDOMA> to k'o vanzemaljci
<MmikeDOMA> nist ja to ne vjerujem dok ne vidim
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/62aa59e3e7f2c1d92026c2420114b7fb.jpg?rand=416650312
<Mmike> http://youtu.be/5eggYBVAYiI?t=32s
<datase> Mmike: Title: Santa Fe 4-8-4 Steam Locomotive #3751 High Speed Pass in 1080p, Views: 94797, Rating: 98.679866%
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-25
<BotaniCar|2> JutroFski 
<Mmike> M. LJ.
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LmqLZrM_fk
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Suckers Are Hidin -  Dilated Peoples, Views: 10311, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
 * BotaniCar|2 does a little dance
<Mmike> drek pao na 11
<Mmike> a ja nisam prodao
<Mmike> tko mi kriv!
<BotaniCar|2> O je'o te :) Nema veze, nece nize od 7 :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam zadnje prodavao dok je bio 12€ :) Sve me stra' ici vidjeti koliko je sad
<Mmike> ma ja bi ceko mali peak
<Mmike> pa prodo u dolare
<Mmike> pa onda dokupio kad padne
<Mmike> i bilo sinoc 14.5
<Mmike> i nisam gledo opce
<Mmike> a fino bi se natuko coniova :)
<Mmike> idem dete malo uzet, zena ga oce ubit :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/25/mtgox_quits_bitcoin_foundation/ :)
<BotaniCar|2> Dajte meni dete :) #buci-buci 
<BotaniCar|2> mijenjam 3 suradnika za jedno dojence 
<Mmike> mtgox lopovi, da
<Mmike> Mt.Gox: 135
<drj_cro> jutro
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<jaizza> jel Å¡trajkamo danas?
<BotaniCar> Nego kaj, cijelo vrijeme trajanja pauze za gablec strajkam ! 
<vileni> ja sam zaspao na posao danas
<vileni> dosao prvi
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Zaspao na posao , moze proci kao strajk :) 
<vileni> ja strajk vidim kao priliku da me ljudi puste na miru i da se posvetim serverima
 * BotaniCar kontemplira o benignoj upotrebi izraza fah-idiot :)
<jaizza> :-D
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1897654_622245214512061_494305405_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Duh, remove that, now ! It's private 
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> SilverSpace: yo
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1921904_824760727550030_1222835705_n.jpg " kako je frajer skinuo milanovica ( https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1456063_538141782971556_198859524_n.jpg )
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/9 # vitz
<BotaniCar> http://viktor.marohnic.com/ # programeri, sunce vam je*em, eo, covjek je sve opisao :)
<Mmike> Ne zanima nas domena za koju se radi software. Developer je geek, zanimaju ga programski jezici, razvojni alati, gadgeti, a kad si fokusiran na takve stvari, teško se izvući iz tog konteksta i sagledati stvari iz perspektive korisnika koji samo želi kupiti deterđent ili svinjski but kroz vašu aplikaciju. 
<Mmike> ovo je toliko krivo da mi je zlo
<mint_> jutro
<Mmike> to nije developer, to je konj :)
<Mmike> Trošiti vrijeme na testiranje softwarea smatramo ne produktivnim. Umjesto da testiramo radije uživamo pisajući još koda. Puno bolje utrošeno vrijeme nego prolaziti po stoti put kroz isti use case i ispravljati greške.
<Mmike> ali?!
<BotaniCar> Ovo je toliko istina da bih to podebljao. Ne velim da su svi takvi, ali od zadnja 3 dev tima s kojima sam radio, 75% sva tri su bili takvi. Zanimalo ih je tocno onoliko koliko su morali znati da codemonkeyaju kod
<Mmike> Uzas.
<Mmike> To k'o da das zidaru da ti zida kucu, a njega samo veseli slagat mort i metat ciglu.
<Mmike> Bil' dao takvom da ti kucu gradi?
<BotaniCar> Briem da je frajer oznacio bitno, devovi ( u mom primjeru) nisu bili dovoljno izlozeni prema Narucitelju. 
<Mmike> To nisu devovi, to su konji. Ili je konj onaj koji ih vodi.
<BotaniCar> Super je to decki kodiraju na miru, rade vise/brze. Ali rade go*no
<Mmike> NEMRES nekom ic rjesavat problem, a da neznas sto rijesavas.
<Mmike> RIJRIJRIJR
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> zaspalo dete
<Mmike> zaspala zena
<Mmike> tak je mir doma
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> | 285418 | root | localhost |    | Query   | 2870 | Repair by sorting | repair table ad_broker_historical.stats_per_day_geo_v20 | 0         | 0
<BotaniCar> Ma, ja bi cak na voditelja projekta pokazao prstom. I, moram svoju stranu malo posuti peeplom , ako ti damo los projektni zadatak, ocekivati je los softver .. ne mozes se uzdati da ce dev postavljati stotine podpitanja ( bar ne ovakav dev)
<Mmike> skoro sat vremena
<Mmike> a imam 6 takvih
<Mmike> a customer ne zeli downtime
<Mmike> mi-li-na
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, krivo
<BotaniCar> De poskakljaj dete umjesto mene :)
<Mmike> dobar dev tim ce iz tebe izvuci ono sto treba
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ispravi me, ja samo pricam svoja iskustva, otvoren sam za sugestije
<Mmike> da, tish mu dat los projektni zadatak, al' ce dobar dev to skuzit i s tobom ti pokazat sto ne valja
<BotaniCar> Ma, "dfobar" dev tim je kao i Atlantida
 * Mmike se voli smatrati dobrim developerom :)
<BotaniCar> Ti si isto Atlantida, nismo delali skupa, mozda si i dobar :) Ako cu te profesionalno nesto trebati,, bas onda ces shebati sto nisi nikad :)
<Mmike> pa eto ti, elektromagic k'o primjer
<Mmike> kaj mislis zasto sam naucio sve o knjigovodstvu sto je tamo trebalo?
<Mmike> zato ka jje to bio jedini nacin da napravis kvalitetan softver
<Mmike> onaj tko radi po speckama a ne kuzi ih - los je
<Mmike> sto se na kraju vidi i u proizvodu - imas problem i imas proizvod koji lose (ili nikako) ne rjesava tvoj problem
<Mmike> slozio sam si uzinu
<Mmike> i sad fakat odlazim
<Mmike> vidimo se s posla
<SilverSpace> kaj je developer?
<SilverSpace> deviloper
<BotaniCar> Oni kaj napisu softver koji nama poslije ne valja 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> evo ja dogovorila Å¡trajk danas
<jaizza> Å¡trajkamo od pol 3 do cca 3
<jaizza> uz kavu
<jelly> jaizza je sindikalist????
<jaizza> jelly: pa su nas pozvali na solidarnost
<jelly> moze, ako ce se solidarizirati realni sektor a drzavne i gradske sluzbe nastiaviti raditi
<BotaniCar> Ja sam s sheficom pricao kako bi podrzali strajkace, zakljucili samo da strajkamo pod gablecom, a da je najbolji nacin podrske - raditi i uplacivati u proracun. 
<SilverSpace> protestiram hm 
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1779686_773837809301551_755989401_n.jpg
<jaizza> jelly: pozvali su i sve koji rade za privatnike
<jaizza> jer
<jaizza> ako državi prođe to što namjeravaju napraviti, proširit će se i na privatni sektor
<jaizza> morat ćemo i mi onda raditi!
<jelly> zamisli
<BotaniCar> jaizza: problem je sto moramo raditi i sad, ako ovi kaj strajkaju zele placu za iduci mjesec ;)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: misliš da kod privatnika svi dobivaju svaki mjesec plaću?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kod privatnika s kojima ja imam posla, da. 
<jaizza> svi privatnici podmiruju svoje dugove na vrijeme - to je nešto vrlo karakteristično za ovu zemlju :-P
<BotaniCar> A, cuj, oni koji to rade su i jedini koji se racunaju. 
<jaizza> 5 i pol firmi u cijeloj zemlji
<jaizza> nego
<jaizza> nekako mi se čini da je ovdje promakla moja slika 
<jaizza> da se predstavim, ovo sam ja: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/11402_10200164682292149_2126642651_n.jpg
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> http://thegentlemansarmchair.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/no_one_is_safe.jpg
<BotaniCar> Skupljam karmicki dug prema polu i ne poznatim zenama, ne znam da li je to dobro ili lose :)
<SilverSpace> kaj
<BotaniCar> Pomazu mi u zivotu nepoznate zene, nisam ziher koliko je to dobro :)
<SilverSpace> konacno jedan pravi govor karate marka
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hm pomozi i ti njemu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hm pomozi i ti njoj ****
<SilverSpace> kak se uzme 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja svakom pomognem, kad mogu. Stvar je u tom da nisam navikao da se meni pomaze :) 
<BotaniCar> Karamarko, o cem on ima nekaj za reci ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jesi probao kabel preko vikenda 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jesam, ne radi ni u kojoj kombinaciji. 
<BotaniCar> Cek, ti si se referencirao na ovo karam-marko-vo pljuvanje po josipovicu i dobacivanej iz publike ? 
<SilverSpace> ne na publiku 
<SilverSpace> to nije publika to su navijaci 
<BotaniCar> Brijem da karam-marko nema kaj reci o ovom preCjedniku, ne moram puno kopati po sjecanju da se sjetim tko i kakvi su bili Josipovicevi prethodnici, ovaj sad je mila majka 
<SilverSpace> da bar suti 
<BotaniCar> Cak je Zokiju par puta rekao da ne dela dobro :) Je lignja, je ZAMP spika, ali to je otprilike sve kaj mu mogu zameriti :) 
<BotaniCar> A sjeti se samo Mesica, taj ima putra na glavi .. 
<MmikePoso> Ovaj MATE mi je tak dobar da mi sve nekak milo svaki put kad se zasjednem za njega :)
<MmikePoso> Onaj KDE je tak nekak... kenjkav :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tko nema 
<BotaniCar> SHIME je isto dobar
<BotaniCar> https://www.entrio.hr/event/predstavljanje-mogucnosti-zaposlenja-u-njemackoj-1256 #ako planirate ici raditi kao ITjefac u Njemacku .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: trebalo bi svim uci u kuce kao sto su usli i vidosevicu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: o,da, i njima i familiji, a istovremeno uci u stanja racuna. 
<SilverSpace> mogu se kladit da bar kod 90% bi isto nasli 
<obruT> gledam onaj blog onog programera sto je neko linkao... cini se ko neko otkrivanje tople vode
<BotaniCar> A ne kao kod one osjecke koze, tjedan dana im je trebalo da joj pokucaju, do onda je mogla pojest' sve kaj je morala sakriti :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sisak :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja sam linkao jer sam na rubu zivcanog sloma  s programerima ! Ne bi bio da znam da su svi isti, ali nisu ! Ubije me to sto sam imao posla i s ljudima koji rade korektno 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nda. 
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: pa, ja to ne kuzim
<MmikePoso> to k'o ona ekipa koja ima majstore doma
<MmikePoso> neke fusere s oglasnika ili odakle
<SilverSpace> pa i vidosevicu su dali vremena 
<MmikePoso> i onda sere kak su majstori u kurcu i kak neznaju kupaonu preslozit
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: nekad ne mozes birati razvojni tim , jer odabir podobnog tima gura nogu u vrata
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: slazem se 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nekad mozes poslati project managera u kurac i prijetiti otkazom
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: tja, onda imaj razdrkanu kupaonu, kaj da ti velim :)
<jelly> nekad pak imas zenu i djecu pa se mozda ne usudis
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: dao sam ti ilustrativni primjer na /msg
<SilverSpace> isto oni kaj kradu od drzave  (a znam ih) a seru po toj istoj drzavi
<BotaniCar> jelly: politika je prisutna svugdje, nekad ( ako zelis raditi) moras raditi s fusherima, jbg. Nije to cak ni stvar straha, za nas jos ima drugog posla
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: u biti, ne moras.
<MmikePoso> moras ako ti je svejedno
<MmikePoso> ako imas glavu dolje i btk jer dobijas placu
<MmikePoso> al' onda si nesretan
<MmikePoso> sad
<MmikePoso> ne ulazim u razloge
<MmikePoso> mozda ti je veci gust bit doma s djetetom a za poso, jebe mi se
<MmikePoso> glavno da para ide
<MmikePoso> sto je skroz validno
<MmikePoso> al' ono.. :)
<BotaniCar> Pa , moras i ako zelis s jednim sjebanim poslom gurnuti nogu u vrata kodd klijenta, u nadi da ce drugi posao biti bolji 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, generalno se slazem s ovim sto pricas
<SilverSpace> ma ljudi su jebene budale mozes srat po njima i dalje ce ti lizati guzicu 
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: indeed
<MmikePoso> nisu toliko budale
<MmikePoso> koliko su naivni
<markosejic> D Dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: zar u tom slucaju prvi posal ne dajes jeftino al dobro
<jelly> ... zasto bi te neko uzeo dalje ako sfusas prvi posal?
<markosejic> tu si u pravu
<BotaniCar> jelly: mi smo uzeli .. ne tako dobar tim, jer je vec radio s klijentom i to nam je povecalo sanse da dobijemo posao, i da se neke pogreske oproste. 
<BotaniCar> I to pali, i dobio se i drugi posao, samo u medjuvremenu ja guim ziFce :)
<jelly> ah, _oni_ su vec imali nogu
<BotaniCar> ae
<BotaniCar> velim, nije izbor suradnika samo procjena kompetencija u struci .. 
<SilverSpace> nije ti garancija ak ti jedan poso odrade dobro da na drugom nece zajebat 
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: jeste vi cepili svoje dete?
 * SilverSpace kuca u drvo do sad je imao puno srece sa majstorima 
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: jesmo
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: ako moram birati izmedju ugrozavanja njega,sebe i okoline necjepljenjem ,ili male sanse na kontraindikacije kod cjepljenja, ja cu ga cijepiti
<MmikePoso> ma jasno
<MmikePoso> frendica brije da nece
<MmikePoso> da je to lose
<MmikePoso> a nema NIKAKVE konkretne informacije o tome
<MmikePoso> to je ono sto SilverSpace veli - ljudi su glupi
<BotaniCar> Pa, zna biti lose, ali postotak sjebate djece je fakat mali
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BhL1_MsIMAAyAWT.jpg
<SilverSpace> svaka cast na ideji
<BotaniCar> ahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: moja sestra je odradila sva cjepljenja sa netjako a bila je li la ali kad je sve stavila na vagu vidjela je puno vise pozitivnih stvari 
<MmikePoso> jel' zna netko neki proxy manager za chrome
<MmikePoso> al' koji zna raditi na nivou jednog taba
<BotaniCar> Jok, i ja bi strimao radio u jednom tabu, a radio normalno u drugom, ne znam kak 
<jaizza> mrmlj naši susjedi razmišljaju primiti Kurza https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=724327507612042
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jesi pripremila zastave 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: zastave?
<SilverSpace> kaj ne strajkas 
<SilverSpace> transparente*
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa Å¡trajkam uz kavu
<jaizza> ne trebaju mi zastave
<jaizza> možda koji salvet, ako se prolije što...
<BotaniCar> Zena razmislja o Kurzu, a ti o nebitnocama kao zastava :)
<SilverSpace> *pijem kavu*
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ti citas misli 
<SilverSpace> kakav sad kujac 
<SilverSpace> u podne 
<BotaniCar> Kao da je to s zenama problem :) Ili misle o pimpeku, o novcu, ili o necem sto ne moras ni pokusati shvatiti :) 2/3 je no-brainer :) 
<jaizza> damn!
<jaizza> fali mi 2/3 da postanem žensko
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ti si ionako 95% sarkazam, brijem da je to treci spol :) 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1653492_670858586290498_1641188025_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> jaizza: lol sad vidio video 
<SilverSpace> malo sam spor 
 * SilverSpace je star 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ja sam zapela na 27
<jaizza> luda neka godina, nikako da prođe
<jaizza> BotaniCar: a ovo? https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/543026_3260583265811_323459706_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/bacate-racune-u-smece-nakon-ovog-to-vam-vise-nece-pasti-napamet
<SilverSpace> jaizza: da je bar meni toliko 
<BotaniCar> je SilverSpace, najveci mi je strah da ce netko uzeti moje racune i s podacima koje s njih skine - platiti racun za iduci mjesec
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ja imam kutiju doma gdje svi bacamo papire gdje su neke adrese i imena i to stara na vrtu spali 
<SilverSpace> i to odavno 
<BotaniCar> besmrtnim rijecima CTCP2-a "sikjuriti 101" :)
<BotaniCar> Ja svoje placene racune dam Filipu da crta na njima :) Nakon njegovog crtanja ni-ista ne mozes spasiti s racuna :) 
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: kaj i dalje nema new jersyja u F1 kalendaru? :)
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: ne teksas su samo stavili 
<MmikePoso> pa ok
<MmikePoso> to je stalno
<SilverSpace> ne nije 
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : si vidio, cini se da je onaj MTGOX totalno rikno
<CTCP2> https://www.mtgox.com/
<CTCP2> i bolje
<CTCP2> vec 2-3 tjedna otezu i samo ruse vrijednost
<MmikePoso> Scuderia Toro Rosso secured an agreement with Renault for engines in 2014, ending their seven-year arrangement with Ferrari
<MmikePoso> kra? :)
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: varalice
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: neka ga , meni izgleda kao da su im advokati rekli da naprave cistku dok jos mogu 
<BotaniCar> iako, ko ih jebe, tamo su ionako paru drzali samo lakomi ameri
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: jel ti i dalje drzis pare onlajn na vircurexu ? :D
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : joker!
<CTCP2> xd
<CTCP2> bas instaliram bitcoin wallete
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: pa da TR je preso 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: na kolko si ti zapeo?
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: samo kaj je renault izgleda grdo zajebo motor 
<pkiller> cetecepedva jesi dobio?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: budem na ljeto zaokruzio zlatni pir 
<MmikePoso> The Korean Grand Prix, Mexican Grand Prix, and the Grand Prix of America were included in the provisional calendar published in September 2013, but were later removed from the final calendar released in December.[5][72]
<jaizza> zlatni je kolko?
<SilverSpace> 50
<jaizza> SilverSpace: si siguran da nisi preskočio koju (kak sam ja zapela već par godina tu..)?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: tak mama kaze 
<SilverSpace> kaj ja znam 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: u konačnoj jednadžbi univerzuma dođemo u ravnotežu - ti preskočio, ja zapela - taman
<SilverSpace> brzo to prode 
<SilverSpace> bas bi volio biti diktator 
<BotaniCar> I ja bi volio da imamo diktatora
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kome bi diktirao?
<SilverSpace> sekretarici
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa to je bar lako - zaposliš si tajnicu 
<SilverSpace> cek da dobijem na lotu
 * CTCP2 ce isto jednog dana bit diktator
<SilverSpace> pitam netjaka kaj ces ti biti kad odrastes 
<SilverSpace> Å¡ef
<SilverSpace> mali zna 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: moj muž je rekao da će biti gospodin kad odraste ;-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nije vrag da si se zato udala 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> za gospodina?
<jaizza> :-D
<BotaniCar> http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2014/02/24/blackphone-privacy-focused-android-smartphone-now-available-pre-order-629/#!xvaQ5 # najava "NSA-free" telefona
<SilverSpace> jaizza: radi obecanja :)
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: nemre se
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: chrome ne podrzava proxy-per-tab
<SilverSpace> i ti si naivna :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nisam ga poznavala dok je bio tako mali
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: kaj ce ti to 
<SilverSpace> ti bi jedan tab samo za proxy
<MmikePoso> ne
<MmikePoso> hocu da u jednom tabu koristim proxy bla, a u drugom proxy tra
<MmikePoso> isstovremeno
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<CTCP2> pro
<SilverSpace> to jos nisam vidio 
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: a nish, ionako imas 20 browsera kao i svi drugi :( Sve znas 
<CTCP2> za takve zloporabe ja imam 10 instanci starijih verzija Opere :>
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: kaj, to je legit user-case, pogotovo ako nekaj testiras ( ili samo hoces kroz proxy strimati radio) :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: otvori peticiju protiv chrometa, idemo vidjeti koliko glasova mozemo skupiti :9
<pkiller> selim sve na novi server pa da vas pitam... sta koristite od reporting i blocking alata :)
<pkiller> recimo fail2ban ili denyhost?
<BotaniCar> csf, nagios, munin. 
<MmikePoso> Crystal Reports! :D
<BotaniCar> Haha, generiram toliko podataka za crystal reposrtse da me hakeri zaobilaze , svi znaju da nemam ne-vezanih resursa .) 
<pkiller> cek cek... pricamo o linuxu jelda :)
<BotaniCar> jesteda, ja sam ti ozbiljan odgovor dao u prvoj liniji, sad me pusti da trolam 
<BotaniCar> "The cause of the problem is:Hash table has woodworm"
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: troll on...
<BotaniCar> "The cause of the problem is:Your mail is being routed through Germany ... and they're censoring us. "
<SilverSpace> odoh 
<pkiller> ovo mi treba http://nagios.sourceforge.net/images/screens/big/statuswml.jpg
<pkiller> na s3 ce mi lijepo izgledat
<BotaniCar> Treba ti telefon koji moze hendlati nagios u nativnom sucelju 
<pkiller> malo mi je overkill nagios... imam 1 server... u budućnosti možda 2
<BotaniCar> Zakaj, ne trazi kruha, a ako ces morati skalirati ne moras mudrovati 
<jaizza> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/236x/be/c5/3f/bec53ff523c3738294fd2e422820b7b6.jpg
<jelly> MmikePoso: razlicit proxy za razlicite siteove, ili za isti site?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> yawnin
<BotaniCar> "We're upgrading /dev/null" 
<MmikePoso> jelly: site nije bitan
<weshmashian> site je uvijek bitan!
<MmikePoso> jelly: bitno je sto mu zaklikam 
<MmikePoso> jelly: ne zelim (ne trebam) autoproxujanje po sajtu, to masa ovih moze
<MmikePoso> hocu da u tabu A imam proxyA a u tabu B proxyB
<weshmashian> a da si jednostavno dignes dva brauzera?
<jelly> ^^
<BotaniCar> "jednostavno" ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Does not compute :) 
<jelly> MmikeKomplikovano
<jelly> i hoce da se linkedinam s njim
<jelly> .np
<datase> jelly: jellese is listening to: The Guitars Unlimited Plus 7 – Crazy Rhythm
<jelly> wtf
<BotaniCar> .np
<datase> BotaniCar: pravi_botanicar is listening to: Zeljko Samardzic – 9000 Metara
<BotaniCar> meni radi (TM)
<jelly> ™
 * jelly ♥ Compose tipku
<BotaniCar> Heh, unicode master has typeth !: ) 
<jelly> nekak me sram reci ali taj samardzic opce nije los
 * jelly zna da je star kad mu narodnjaci pocnu odgovarati
<BotaniCar> Meni su 2 pjesme koje ima ok , jer su baladice, prema ostalima ima averziju jer .. a ne znam zakaj, valjda zato kaj svi oko mene briju da nije kul .. 
<jelly> koje je druga?
<BotaniCar> Ovu sam imao u kjuu jer pokusavam nazvati jaizzu i zavest' ju pjevanjem :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam im ime :)))) Moram zenu pitati, ona me truje tim :) 
<BotaniCar> No, ima i od zla gore, vidze ovo: 
<BotaniCar> .np
<datase> BotaniCar: pravi_botanicar is listening to: Ivana Banfic i Dino Merlin – Godinama
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/pismo-ucitelja-zbog-kojeg-bi-se-jovanovic-trebao-jako-zabrinuti
<jelly> zlo i oʞɐdoɐu
<BotaniCar> ovo je dno dna :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: tu vec imam godinama u ~/mp3/Ljepljive/
<BotaniCar> Haha, stickies :) 
<BotaniCar> Odmah pored Kasandre i Kupi mi sladoled, ili tko je to vec svirao :9 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja svojim profesor-frendachama godinama govorim da je golem dio problema to kaj oi samo shute. 
<jelly> -rw-r--r--  1 jelly jelly 1802203 Oct  5  2010 Decije pesme- Zdenka Vuckovic - Zeko i potocic.mp3
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzyvJFQYHhA&feature=kp # koliko sam se puta uz ovu (mlijeka) napio 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: bila mama kukunka bio tata taranta, Views: 14051054, Rating: 84.34504%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tako je sute jer vec dvoje ceka na njihov posao 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dijelom sute jer zakaj bi ti pomogli kad ih ti proglasavas neradnicima s 6 mjeseci godisnjeg svake godine ? Da sam ja profac, isto bih tesko nasao mrvu altruizma u sebi, tko kad nekaj lijepo o njima govori ? ( ovo "ti" ne ide tebe )
<SilverSpace> nisam bas primjeti da sestra sest mj. godisnjeg ima 
<jelly> olrajt, ldap radi sa 3 korisnika, po indukciji radit ce i kad se doda ostalih 140k 
<BotaniCar> Pa jasno da nema, i bilo tko tko iole ozbiljnije prostudira cime se ti ljudi bave zna da nije tako. Ali Alvinu i Jusufu iz Dubrave to nije bitno. Dok je njihov Isuf na ferijama, uciteljice cackaju pishu
<BotaniCar> 3, 140k, ista stvar ! :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj od resursa taj LDAp najvise trosi ? Memoriju, kompjuta, disk vrti ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne znam, jos nisam imao instalaciju dovoljno veliku
<BotaniCar> Ni ja, bu'm te opet pital kad ces imati :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ali backend je berkeleydb, sto znaci uglavnom memorija i nesto malo diska
<BotaniCar> Sretno ! 
 * jelly kuca u drvo
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: eto prosli tjedan od jutra pa do 17h nije je bilo ja o netjaku brinem 
<SilverSpace> to nitko ne vidi 
<rut> di ste ldap i ini majstori :)
<BotaniCar> dje si rutcino, mangupe sistemadministratorski i generalno itjeFski ! 
<rut> daleko sam ja od toga muffin
<rut> tek sad ucim !!
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> rut: Ucis biti mangup, ili sve ostalo ? :) 
<rut> sve samo ne to .. tek sad vidim koliko toga neznam .. :(
<weshmashian> the sooner the better
<rut> a mislio sam da znam .. stos .. kad za po kuci nemos nista konkretno radit
<BotaniCar> Ma, za tri mjeseca ces ovdje dolaziti linkati gole babe jer ces firmu dovesti u red :) Isto k'o i mi svi :)
<rut> daj neki link kad vec spominjes 
<weshmashian> mrmlj, sad sam zaboravio kaj sam stel napravit..
<BotaniCar> rut: ok, svi osim mene, jer sam ja bio "pametan" i stavio si content filter na gejtvej :)
<rut> hahaha
<rut> davno sam reko da si paranoican 
<BotaniCar> Ma nisam, nego necu da mi je internet spor jer shefica skida pornografiju koju posliej ne dijeli ! 
<weshmashian> sram ju moze bit!
<rut> aloo .. pa kako mozes to za zenu od 50-60g reci ?
<SilverSpace> ako ga ne mozes pobjediti pridruzi mu se http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/apple-zaposlio-jailbreakera/130683.aspx
<BotaniCar> Pa, ono, nije da nije informaticarka. Morala bi znati da je pornografija tu da se dijeli 
<SilverSpace> kaj se djeli
<jelly> <conman> http://www.scribd.com/doc/209050732/MtGox-Situation-Crisis-Strategy-Draft <conman>  At this point 744,408 BTC are missing due to malleability-related theft which went unnoticed for several years.
<obruT> hmmm... ja zaboravio na strajk
<jelly> kod nas nema sindikata
<weshmashian> kakav sad strajk?
<obruT> weshmashian: pa strajk je
<obruT> danas od 12-14, sutra cijeli dan
<weshmashian> ma di i tko?
<CTCP2> https://vine.co/v/MBpMwD7ehZE
<weshmashian> a? :)
<obruT> weshmashian: pa ne znam, svuda... mi dobili mail od sindikata
<obruT> samo sto svi i dalje rade :P
<weshmashian> ja sam tak i tak na poslu 12+ sati u zadnje vrijeme a i nemamo sindikat :)
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: to tebe krivim, znas!
<weshmashian> "Dodji tu, bit ce zabavno!"
<jelly> links ima intel ssd-ove 120GB 600kn 240GB soma kuna
<MmikePoso> e, a
<MmikePoso> mislim
<MmikePoso> ak ti nije zabavno tu
<MmikePoso> neznam kaj bi ti reko :)
<jelly> vidis da mu je 12 sati zabavno!
<BotaniCar> Pravo je pitanje zasto uopce ide kuci
<weshmashian> da, to se i ja pitam :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: nisi mogao dogovoriti da tvrtka smjesti tvoju suprugu i nejach na neku lokaciju unutar ureda, pa da budes na raspolaganju stalno ? Jebate, u pravim uvjetima bi ti dete vec moglo raditi na tier 1 helpdesku ! 
<weshmashian> lol
<vileni> jelly: sta nije 120gb bio 750?
<jelly> popust!
<SilverSpace> ssd 32G ja platio 1500kn
<SilverSpace> i jos radi 
<SilverSpace> trenutno spojen na router 
 * MmikePoso ima 30GB ssd koji je platio 109 kuna pred jedno 2 godine :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.bonbon.com.hr/
<SilverSpace> zec pojeo mrkvu
<SilverSpace> u banani su
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/12672_606145606124320_1285396779_n.jpg
<jelly> SilverSpace: huh, ssl certifikat im je istekao 2012
<MmikePoso> ama
 * MmikePoso gnjs
<ravilov> ovaj CTCP opet spama? :p
<ravilov> hoce netko pocistit?
<BotaniCar> pregrijava mu se mintalica :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/drazen-majic-pisao-milanovicu-premijeru-ovako-se-stiti-drzava-koja-se-voli/730497.aspx
<ravilov> nije mi jasno koji to blesavi klijent ili setup ima da mu se ovo dogadja
<ravilov> kakav excess flood? pa sta radi?
<BotaniCar> I wish i knew ... 
<BotaniCar> veli wiki da ctcp zahebava irc server , a ovaj mu se sveti, ako je vjerovati exit-messagetu
<ravilov> pa to je jasno iz same poruke
<ravilov> ali zasto?
<ravilov> sta to njegov klijent radi? moj kad ima los connection ne radi to
<ravilov> LOL http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21947452/why-is-printing-b-dramatically-slower-than-printing
<BotaniCar> Moj, kad radim sra*nja , me otkaci s servera, no ja sam mu stavio kvacicu da se ne spaja opet. Is all
<MmikePoso> nemrem opa uzet od tu :)
<MmikePoso> jelly: de ti
<ravilov> ne moze ni on
<ravilov> prava su vam prilicno jadno postelana nazalost
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#645 +b *!~ghg@78-1-188-24.adsl.net.t-com.hr$##fix_your_connection] edited by jelly: expires at [2014-02-25 15:09:59 GMT], for 1h 59m 59s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#645 +b *!~ghg@78-1-188-24.adsl.net.t-com.hr$##fix_your_connection] marked by jelly: excess flood
<jelly> http://isbitcoindeadyet.com/ 
<jelly> (ne slazem se sa tvrdnjom, ali)
<ravilov> ha
<BotaniCar> Super, sad je i nVidia izdala modele koji mogu majnati. Ubogi gejmeri uskoro nece moci do graficke bilo kojeg proizvodjaca ( http://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/NVIDIA-Coin-Mining-Performance-Increases-Maxwell-and-GTX-750-Ti )
<ravilov> skroz zaboravio na bota
<MmikePoso> bah
<MmikePoso> mtgox
<BotaniCar> you got goxed ? :D
<pkiller> BotaniCar: nagiosbot... evo nagios sam ipak instalirao
<BotaniCar> Pametan covo
<jaizza> još malo pa je vrijeme za moju štrajkačku kavu
<pkiller> ali neku staru verziju preko apt-get-a
<pkiller> valjda je sigurnija ako je stara :)
<jelly> CTCP5: daj si nađi neki stabilni irc proxy
<CTCP5> a usrani freenode
<CTCP5> svako malo nes promijene
<CTCP5> pa mi "on connect" postane "floodanje"
<jelly> to je uobicajeno ako imas 15 kanala svkai sa 1000 korisnika
<jelly> reci svom klijentu da polako joina kanale ako znas kako
<CTCP5> bum procacko
<CTCP5> al kak je normalno radilo godinama
<BotaniCar> sve mijenja se :) 
<ravilov> freenode je u redu
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwQVsQXJFps&feature=kp
<ravilov> kako nitko drugi nema problema?
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Edo Maajka feat. Sasa Antic - Sve prolazi, Views: 1214565, Rating: 99.215212%
<BotaniCar> ravilov: svi drugi su svjesni da nema smisla biti na 40000 kanala 
<ravilov> point
<ravilov> aka
<ravilov> svi drugi imaju zivot?
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ja sam i sad na pola kanala samo u znak podrske. CTCP5 je covjek velika srca pa podrzava sve na sto se moze joinati :) 
<CTCP5> ja sam samo osoba sirokih interesa
<ravilov> onda nadji neki siroki klijent
<CTCP5> ubijte me jer sam prirodno znatizeljan
<BotaniCar> dzaba ti siroki interesi ako si joinan na toliko kanala da ne mozes u sebe uvesti sve informacije koje dobijas 
<BotaniCar> ( kamoli filtrirati smece na tolikim kanalima) 
 * CTCP5 cita 3000 rijeci u minuti
<ravilov> to se zove ADHD
<ravilov> iliti
<ravilov> radim 1000 stvari odjednom, a nijednu kako treba
 * CTCP5 koristi tehnike brzog citanja
<BotaniCar> CTCP5: a koliko od tih 3k shvatis/stavis u kontekst ? 100 ? 
<BotaniCar> I, nemoj mi reci da sa svakim okom citas jedan kanal
<BotaniCar> Ako to ne radis, tisuce rijeci u minuti nisu utilizirane
 * CTCP5 -u je dovoljan jedan blic okom da pohvata pol ekrana
 * ravilov se nada kako ce CTCP jednom ipak odrasti i shvatiti neke stvari
<BotaniCar> Siguran sam :) 
 * CTCP5 se nada kako nikad nece odrast vec ce uvijek ostat dete u dusi
<ravilov> to ti uopce ne bi bio kompliment... nego bi onda bio klinicki slucaj
 * CTCP5 misli da ravilov ne shvaca
 * ravilov je isto tako razmisljao kad je bio balavac
<ravilov> bilo mi fora kad pricam s ljudima na IRC-u ili drugdje gdje me ne vide, pa misle da imam 10 godina manje nego sto imam
<ravilov> onda sam shvatio da to uopce nije dobro
<BotaniCar> Huh, zasto to nije dobro ? Lijepile su se maloljetnice na tebe ? 
<jelly> ili maloljetnikovci
<ravilov> jesu, da
<BotaniCar> !addfavword: maloljetnikovci
<ravilov> sto je bilo apsolutno neprikladno
<ravilov> nemam ja sta trazit sa maloljetnicama u tim godinama
<CTCP5> :>
<pkiller> ja uspiješno liječim svoj samodijagnosticiran ADHD samomedikacijom ;)
<jelly> BotaniCar: idu uz srednjoškoljke
<pkiller> BotaniCar: pingauta bot... a vec sam se ponadao da ce biti fora..
<BotaniCar> ravilov: nemo'sh svoj mindframe i stav postaviti kao etalon. Ne velim da lose savjetujes CTCP5-a, ali ti nisi mjera nikom, kao ni ja. 
<BotaniCar> pkiller: vec si ga upogonio ? :) Zakaj pingouta , los host ?
<pkiller> dodje uredno na kanal... ali pingauta nakon 10 min
<pkiller> ma vec sam ga i izbrisao :)
<BotaniCar> iam neki verbose logging upaljen ?
<BotaniCar> :(
<pkiller> nisam nasao neki loging da ima... odmah ode u pozadinu
<pkiller> cak ga nemogu interactive natjerat da radi
<BotaniCar> kaj ga nemres pokrenuti s nohup , pa da ti pise u nohup.out ?
<pkiller> nisam toliki pro... ajde mi obijasni kako to funkcionira?
<pkiller> program nohup imeaplikacije
<pkiller> cek da ga ponovo instaliram :)
<ravilov> BotaniCar, bio sam balav i neprilagodjen i potpuno age-inappropriate, i onda sam se konacno "razbudio" - po tome mu itekako mogu biti mjera, i najtoplije i njemu zelim isto "razbudjivanje" i poimanje nekih stvari
<ravilov> pkiller, man nohup
<ravilov> nohup COMMAND - Run COMMAND, ignoring hangup signals
<BotaniCar> pkiller: "nohup /path/to/executable" bi moralo biti dovoljno , nakon pokretanja ce napraviti nohup.out fajl i pisati sve u njega ( uzmi me s zrnom soli, nisam tjerao botove tako)
<pkiller> cek i ja sam budala ima ... dont fork in background flag
<BotaniCar> ravilov: hocu ti reci da se postavljas za etalon, a sutra ti zivot moze promijeniti misljenje i mislit ces da si sve ovo sad krivo brijao.Opet velim, nisam arbitar i uopce ne ulazim u to sto mu savjetujes, nego zasto. 
<BotaniCar> ravilov: i, age-appropriate je smijesno na toliko nivoa da ne mogu vjerovati da si to uopce upotrijebio kao argument
<pkiller> evo error Failed to open nagios status-log at /var/cache/nagios3/status.dat :)
<ravilov> to je tvoje misljenje, meni age-appropriateness itekako ima smisla
<BotaniCar> pkiller: naravno, fajl ne postoji na toj putanji ?
<ravilov> btw ne postavljam sebe i svoj zivot kao uzor nego samo jedan detalj, there is a difference
<BotaniCar> ravilov: sad smo se nasli, upravo si mi rekoa da ja tebi nisam mjerilo , sto je apsolutna istina. 
 * CTCP5 je dovoljno zivotno mudar da zna da nije misljenje nije "najdefinitnije"
<CTCP5> hm, malo zbrck
<pkiller> ne :)
<CTCP5> al kuzi se
<BotaniCar> pkiller: napravi, chownaj to nagiosu, pa vidi 
<ravilov> CTCP5, jel se ti to trudis pisati koliko brzo navodno citas?
<BotaniCar> ( pardon, ne nagiosu nego useru kao koji se nagiosbot vrti )
<pkiller> cek a di on inace treba spremati taj status.dat ...
<BotaniCar> pkiller: pa, tamo di je error napisao da ga je potrazio. 
<pkiller> ma to sam ja definirao...
<pkiller> po uzoru na neki guide
<BotaniCar> ako ga nema, a imas vremena, probaj ga sam naci i symlinkati na pravo mjesto, meni se ne bi dalo
<CTCP5> ravilov : malo zbrckan o, rekoh vec
<CTCP5> u zurbi sam i multitaskam na 10 strana xD
<CTCP5> ocu rec da to tvoje misljenje/razmisljanje nije "jedino ispravno" kak si ti sebi zacrto
<pkiller> CTCP5: ni jedno mišljenje nije apsolutno... jednostavniji izbor riječi :)
 * BotaniCar ukrade par grama medikamenta pkilleru i nestane
<CTCP5> xD
<CTCP5> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/25/bitcoin-exchange-mtgox-offline-amid-rumours-of-theft
<CTCP5> "reports that more than 750,000 bitcoins are missing from the exchange"
<CTCP5> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<BotaniCar> Dobri su mi teoreticari zavjere, dosli su na to da je ova cijela MtGox drama izrezirana da bi tamo pala cijena BTC-a , pa da ih $netko jeftinije kupi i opasno zaradi kad ce ih moci povuci s online walleta :) Najgluplje je sto je mozda u pravu
<CTCP5> da, moguce i to
<CTCP5> https://blockchain.info/address/1Drt3c8pSdrkyjuBiwVcSSixZwQtMZ3Tew
<pkiller> BotaniCar: kako se updejta locate... nisam ga koristio brdo :)
<CTCP5> nisam detaljno cito, al kolko sam cuo, problemi su nastali kad su kreteni programeri/dizajneri experimentirali/cackali po live siteu
<BotaniCar> pkiller: per-session ili system-wide ? 
<pkiller> system
<ravilov> CTCP5, svatko uvijek vjeruje da je njegovo razmisljanje i njegov nacin zivota najbolji, tu nitko nije iznimka, ni ja ni ti
<ravilov> moj point je samo da sam ja prosao ovo gdje si ti sad i sad shvacam da sam bio glup
<BotaniCar> pkiller: mislim da u /etc/environment trebas setirati ( molim da me netko tko je to nedavno radio provjeri )
<pkiller> ustvari kako da nađem nešto na sistemu ako ne sa locate :)
<BotaniCar> find ! 
<BotaniCar> pkiller: veli gugl da za ubuntu locale setiras u  /etc/default/locale 
<pkiller> kakav locale... locate
<pkiller> lokejt
<ravilov> pkiller, find / -xdev -name 'stagod'
<pkiller> trebaju singlequotes?
<ravilov> locate koristi bazu koja se periodicki osvjezava i ne mora biti azurna
<ravilov> to ovisi o patternu
<pkiller> da ali sjecam se da sam ja to nekako ručno ažurirao
<ravilov> stavi, sta te kosta
<ravilov> da, sa updated
<ravilov> updatedb*
<pkiller> to to
<ravilov> pa to ti je isto to
<ravilov> updatedb ce napravit find
<BotaniCar> Gmail mi je poceo mailove s linkedina bacati u spam, po defaultu. Those droids do learn,after all
<jelly> negdje u /etc/cron.*/*locate* ili /etc/cron.*/*updatedb* ili *find* je cron job koji to radi
<MmikePoso> http://www.varljiv.org/b/gadarije
<jelly> nsfw?
<BotaniCar> "/etc/cron.daily/mlocate" na wheezyu
<ravilov> jelly, sfw
<BotaniCar> Contains rabbits !
 * ravilov je nekad davno koristio neki microlinux/minilinux na kojem je updatedb bila shell skripta koja je stvarno radila obican find
<ravilov> usto se sve vrtilo na umsdosu :)
<BotaniCar> CTCP5: si ti skuzio kak kinezi sumanuto kupuju BTCe s MtGox-a unatoc najavama kraha ? nesto znaju ,a mi ne ?
<CTCP5> je, vidio sam nes sitno, al nisam bas gledo
<CTCP5> al sad ne kupuju kad vise ne radi :D
<CTCP5> cijeli site je OFF
<CTCP5> vec 12 sati
<BotaniCar> Kupuju sve zivo :) Dao bi jedan (tvoj) bubreg da saznam kak misle to izvuci van
<CTCP5> kak/di kupuju kad je site OFF
<CTCP5> kupovali SU
<BotaniCar> nda, krivo sam se izrazio, pardon. Kupovali su dok sajt nije spusten. 
<BotaniCar> Mozda su samo lakomi :D
<jelly> *spust*
<CTCP5> pa e
<CTCP5> reko mi bas frend jucer
<CTCP5> il ce bit poso stoljeca
<CTCP5> il pusiona stoljeca :DDD
<ravilov> mozda je site down jer su sve pokupovali?
<pkiller> radi :)
<CTCP5> ma i bolje da vise ne radi
<CTCP5> sam su zadnjih 3 tjedna rusili cijenu i napravili cijeli kaos
<ravilov> <pkiller> radi :)
<pkiller> ma bitcoin je stress i čir na želudcu
<ravilov> <CTCP5> ma i bolje da vise ne radi
<ravilov> tko je tu lud? :p
<BotaniCar> ja.
<pkiller> ravilov: nagios report bot radi... da se ispravim :)
<jelly> CTCP5: evo ti pa citaj: <conman> http://www.scribd.com/doc/209050732/MtGox-Situation-Crisis-Strategy-Draft <conman>  At this point 744,408 BTC are missing due to malleability-related theft which went unnoticed for several years.
<ravilov> pkiller, po svemu sudeci neki ljudi zive od stresa
<ravilov> imam jednog takvog i na poslu
<pkiller> imam ja takvog Å¡efa :)
<pkiller> ja sam totalna suprotnost... 
<BotaniCar> ja bezim od stresa sto dalje mogu, imam sasvim dovoljno sijedih da me sram bradu pustiti :(
<ravilov> zasto su sijede sramota?
<jelly> je li MtGox imao rupu godinama?  Je.  Je li vece zlo pustit ga da propadne ili ga iskupiti?  Tesko je reci, situacija je donekle slicna buyoutu banaka iz 2008
<pkiller> evo ga na... sad si se usosio BotaniCar :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, s 37 ne bi smio imati koliko imam. Maloljetnikovcanke ce bezat' od mene :)
<ravilov> zbljuv
<jelly> moje su vise na bradi nego na glavi ili drugdje
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni je korektnije poznat_rizik ugasiti nego buyoutati. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: je, ti si poznat po imanju puno kose :)
 * BotaniCar hides
<obruT> BotaniCar: pa farbaj bradu :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: i skrsiti cijelo trziste i donekle steceno povjerenje u cryptonovce?
<ravilov> obruT, jel i ti tako?
<obruT> ravilov: svaki dan
<ravilov> vise farbe nego brade
<jelly> BotaniCar: pitanje je kompleksno, kao i obicno IRL 
<BotaniCar> obruT: nasao sam ( u stvari sam gledao da li su krede za djecu jeftinije na ebayu nego kod nas, nisu) nekakve krede za privremeno farbanje kaj zenske koriste za izrast u kosi 
<ravilov> crayons
<jelly> Gypsy Kings na RP, ko da slusam domaci radio
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne vjerujem da ce se trziste slomiti ( ako pogledas therock ili neki drugi EU market, cijena nije pratila pad kakav su imali US/Azijski marketi) , a i vise bi vjerovao sustavu koji kriminalce baca van nego koji ih subvencionira ( ovo mozda zato kaj gledam sto nam od RH rade) 
<pkiller> vidimo se... sunce tu kod nas idem malo van
<BotaniCar> jelly: mene bi vise brinulo sto su iz bitcoinfundationa izbacili 2/3 chairmana, jedan je uhapsen za malverzacije , drugi je sam dao ostavku (mtgox gazda).
<BotaniCar> pkiller: daj nam bar slike susjedica u kratkim rukavima :)
<jelly> to je sve zavjera US gvta!!
<jelly> BotaniCar: sad ce oni preuzeti BTC
<BotaniCar> Mislis, kaj nemaju oni zapljenjene sve one SilkRoad coine ? 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, da, to je razlog vise,a ne manje, da to naprave
<CTCP5> BTC je neunistiv
<BotaniCar> Ubit ce me shef. kalkulacija je pokazala da za jedan sustav ( ako zelim da radi sljedece 2 godine) treba nekoliko 3Tb diskova .. ubit ce me jer cu prvu rundu morati naruciti za testiranje .. brijem da ce krepavati kao muhe. 
<CTCP5> a ove debile s mtgoxa treba unistit prije neg jos vise prosire svoja sranja
<CTCP5> sta opce znaci "malleability-related"
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: vi ste neke testove storidza radili, ste se samo s SSDovima igrali, ili imas kakav info s obicnjacima ? 
<CTCP5> "malleability-related theft which went unnoticed for several years"
<BotaniCar> CTCP5: u ovom slucaju znaci da si u odredjenim okolnostima mogao nekoliko puta platiti istim coinima.
<BotaniCar> vurnability koji to omogucava je objavljen 2011 i svi osim Gox-a su to pokrpali 
<CTCP5> lmao
<jelly> CTCP5: bug u dizajnu btc sustava otkriven i rijesen cca 2011
<BotaniCar> Kompromitiran im je i cold storage i hot vault
<BotaniCar> Opce ne znaju koliko ( i da li uopce) imaju para .. 
<CTCP5> kontam ovak solo/privat kretene ko ja
<CTCP5> al jedna burza da nije pokrpala
<CTCP5> ...
<jelly> gle, nekome je to opskurni algoritamski problem, drugome prilika za kradju; prepoznati da je ono prvo istovremeno i ono drugo nije uvijek jednostavno
<BotaniCar> A cuj, sjeti se samo kaj je MtGox bio na pocetku ( Magic the Gathering online exchange). Ako iskljucimo mogucnost namjerne sabotaze, nije mi neobicno da je jedan hobisticki sajt narasao do velicine kod koje nisu to znali profesionalno hendlat. 
<BotaniCar> Cude me ljudi koji su pare ostavljali kod takvih
<jelly> umjesto da ih vade van bar na mjesecnoj bazi?  Tako je bilo lakse
<CTCP5> lol, znaci oni su dilali kartama?
<BotaniCar> Da. ja sam u stvari konj sto se cudim ljudskoj potrebi za komocijom 
<BotaniCar> CTCP5: pa, tak su poceli, skupina hobista koja je napravila buvljak, na vrijeme su uveli cryptocurrencie i *bum*
<jelly> BotaniCar: vidis da i nas kucni kriptonovac hobist drzi novcice u nekom online/cloud novcaniku
<jelly> kripto-novac 
<BotaniCar> jelly: CTCP5 je bar ostavljao pare na sajtu koji daje kamatu :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: klasicna navlakusa
<BotaniCar> CTCP5: ili sam krivo procitao da vuircurex daje kamatu ako drzis paru tamo ? 
<BotaniCar> Sad ga nema, skida wallet :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uiqVQvkcKh0
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: ŽIVO BLATO - NEK' SAM KURVA, Views: 173881, Rating: 84.119292%
<BotaniCar> Ne, krivo, pardon :) 
<jelly> hkm
<jelly> khm!
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG_ULqcUpQ0
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: HEAVY METAL & HARD ROCK THE BEST OF... VOLUME II, Views: 124673, Rating: 98.34254%
<jelly> kao, omaklo se
<BotaniCar> ma da, ovu prvu sam vec postao, nije fer da spemam :) 
<jelly> (nekoliko puta!)
<BotaniCar> But, Vuco ! : ) 
<jelly> Vuco nikad neće biti Byco
<BotaniCar> Mozda me drugi link iskupi, svi vole Henrixa
<BotaniCar> Osim moje mame, stavim si henrixovu diskografiju u player u autu i vozim ju nekam, izdrzala je cca 30 min prije nego me zamolila da upalim radio :) 
<ravilov> jelly, Вуцо
<ravilov> *
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: ha? (testovi storidza)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: kaj niste vi ne-tak-davno uboli novi storidz ? Samo se nemrem sjetiti jel bio SSD ili hibrid. Ako je bio hibridni, kakvce ste diskove testirali ?
<MmikePoso> cloudfire
<MmikePoso> tak nekak
<jelly> ммике против цвијећа зла
<jelly> note to self: http://achille.fouilleul.free.fr/cyrtable.xhtml
<jelly> low-midrange ibm storiđi (storwize v3700 na primjer) su jako fini ali ne sa list priceom
<MmikePoso> 'Petite Babe Rides Big Cock On Pool Table'
<MmikePoso> 'Denied MILF Gets Friend To Ease Her Lust'
 * jelly zamišlja ogromnog osedlanog pijevca
<jelly> http://braymere.blogspot.com/2012/07/rabbits-and-chickens-and-cats-oh-my.html
<ivoks> Mt. Gox, once the world’s largest Bitcoin exchange, shuts down
<ivoks> sva sreca pa imaju hrpu coina
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> pa ce biti u plusu :)
<CTCP5> "ono sto ga ne ubije, cini ga jacim"
<markosejic> tocno
<CTCP5> bitcoin will prevail
<ravilov> jelly, ХИ-МЕН и господари свемира
<jelly> sive lubanje silooooo(m)
<markosejic> Remember remember the 5 0f november
<ivoks> http://blog.coinbase.com/post/77766809700/joint-statement-regarding-mtgox
<jelly> markosejic cita stripove?
<markosejic> da
<ivoks> lol
<markosejic> i
<ivoks> 'mi, preostale kompanije, tvrdimo da necemo napraviti isto sto i kompanija X'
<ivoks> ekipa jos ne shvaca
<ivoks> valuta bez kontrolnih mehanizama nije valuta
<CTCP5> ivoks ti si taj koji ne shvaca
<ivoks> pogledaj sto se desava s eurom, dolarom itd, a to cu valute s kontrolnim mehanizmima
<ivoks> mozes misliti anarhije
<ivoks> CTCP5: ti u biti nemas pojma o tome sto se desava; sve sto ti znas je da upaljeni komp generira novac
<ivoks> ne znas ni kako, ni gdje, ni zasto
<ivoks> stoga ti je bolje da zasutis na temu coina
<CTCP5> ivoks : kolko god "neimo pojma", imam vise od tebe
<jelly> heh
<CTCP5> po stoti put - kriv je svaki kreten sam sebi koji je drzo svu lovu na nekoj burzi
<ivoks> CTCP5: sto znas o kriptovaluti?
<CTCP5> ivoks : znam dovoljno da ne cuvas lovu na burzi
<ivoks> ajde, kako nastaje, koja kriptogracija se koristi itd
<CTCP5> to ti je jedno od glavnih pravila
<jelly> ivoks: if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck
<ivoks> it's a fucking duck :)
<jelly> indeed
<jelly> a btc ljudi donekle koriste za kupovati i prodavat stvari
<CTCP5> procitaj si https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/How_to_set_up_a_secure_offline_savings_wallet
<ivoks> valuta koja moze nestati samo zato sto se nekome to vise ne da - nije valuta
<ivoks> opet on
<CTCP5> i nadji mi gdje pise da se savjetuje da drzis svu lovu na nekoj ZNJY burzi :)
<ivoks> CTCP5: ti si sucker; ti pusis to i mislis da ako iz supljeg prebacis u prazno da znas tajnu svemira
<jelly> ivoks: shareani DHT ne moze nestati samo tako
<CTCP5> ivoks : pricas sad vec o necem desetom
<ivoks> jelly: moze
<CTCP5> tema je glupa mtgox burza
<ivoks> jelly: evo, mtgox zatvorio vrata i odnio sa sobom valutu
<CTCP5> i suckeri koji su drzali svu lovu na toj burzi
<ivoks> ili odredjenu vrijednost
<CTCP5> niko im nije kriv osim njih samih
<jelly> ivoks: odnio je neki postotak, i vrijednost je opala
<jelly> ivoks: ni prvi ni zadnji put
<ivoks> nitko tu vrijednost nije pretvorio u fizicku vrijednost
<MmikePoso> :)
<jelly> ivoks: btc se i dalje moze koristiti
<CTCP5> "fizicku vrijednost"
<ivoks> za razliku kad se to desi s dolarom
<CTCP5> boze moj
 * CTCP5 odustaje
<MmikePoso> opet on, a ne zna o cem prica :)
<CTCP5> BotaniCar : preuzmi palicu
<MmikePoso> <ivoks> valuta koja moze nestati samo zato sto se nekome to vise ne da - nije valuta
<CTCP5> ja nemam zivaca
<MmikePoso> ivoks, to ne stoji :)
<MmikePoso> valuta nije nestala
<MmikePoso> samo je mtgox oso u kurac
<ivoks> MmikePoso: vrijednost
<MmikePoso> to k'o da ode zagrebacka banka u kurac
<MmikePoso> kuna nije nestala
<ivoks> mtgox je zatvorio vrata
<MmikePoso> da, i?
<CTCP5> i?
<MmikePoso> kakve to veze ima? :)
<jelly> ivoks: promijeniti 90% vrijednosti nije isto sto i nestati 
<ivoks> ako zagrebacka banka zatvori vrata, duznici se namiruju onim sto je ostalo
<MmikePoso> zatvori 1001 burza vrata, samo kaj ne znas za nju
<MmikePoso> da, to je drugo :)
<MmikePoso> mosh isto tak dat paru u financinzinjering
<jelly> ivoks: burze uopce ne moraju postojati, 1:1 txije i dalje rade
<MmikePoso> i ostat bez nje :)
<ivoks> mozes, ali novac nije nestao
<ivoks> potrosio ga je netko negdje
<ivoks> na kurve, drogu, nebitno
<CTCP5> ivoks : kad stavljas lovu na neku burzu, ZNAS da ti ta lova moze frknut i da ti niko ne garantira za nju. Ak to ne znas, onda nemas kaj uopce trazit u bitcoinu
<MmikePoso> ivoks: pa nit ovdje nije nestao :)
<MmikePoso> potrosio ga mtgox
<ivoks> CTCP5: jos nisi odgovorio koja se kriptografija koristi
<ivoks> CTCP5: shvacas li ti da uopce nisi pozvan u ovu raspravu jer ti si consumer
<ivoks> sucker, pusac
<CTCP5> ivoks : kakve to veze ima s onim o cemu pricamo
<CTCP5> pricamo o mtgox burzi i "unistenju bitcoina"
<ivoks> ima, jer sve sto ti govoris je 'kako se koristi bitcoin'
<jelly> ivoks: nestala je i vrijednost argentinskog pezosa, pa i dalje postoji
<jelly> Since 1969 thirteen zeroes have been dropped (a factor of ten trillion).
<ivoks> jelly: to nije isto
<ivoks> zamijenili smo mi i hrd s hrkom
<ivoks> vrijednost koju je hrd prestavljao i dalje postoji
<ivoks> kakvu vrijednost predstavlja bitcoin?
<ivoks> potrosenu struju?
<obruT> vidim ja, opet hrpa financijskih strucnjaka i brokera ovdje :)
<ravilov> filozofi
<ravilov> treba se vratit robnoj razmjeni
<MmikePoso> :)
<MmikePoso> ivoks: al', ti si u krivu, ne on :)
<obruT> slazem se... dajem graficku za hard i tak to :)
<MmikePoso> obruT: koju za koji?
 * MmikePoso ima Nvidiju 9500
<jelly> ivoks: kakvu vrijednost predstavlja USD?  
<MmikePoso> ili 9600
<MmikePoso> nisam siguran vise
<obruT> MmikePoso: rivu TNT :)
<ivoks> jelly: za 100 takvih dobijes galon nafte
<ivoks> takvu vrijednost
<ravilov> jelly, nekad davno je odredjena kolicina USD znacila odredjenu vagu zlata
<MmikePoso> obruT: taman imam neki 4GB caviar :)
<obruT> dovoljan je i 2 GB, samo da je 2.5" :)
<MmikePoso> ivoks: pa i za tolko i tolko bitconia dobis kaj vec dobis
<ravilov> every dollar produced by the government was backed up by gold
<ivoks> MmikePoso: jel? bitcoin je u zadnjih mjesec dana varirao 100%
<ivoks> ako ne i vise
<MmikePoso> pogle indijce, npr, poludjeli za bitcoinom :) mosh u restacima jest :)
<ivoks> to znaci da ne predstavlja nikakvu vrijednost
<MmikePoso> ivoks: ma varirao drek :) je na mtgoxu, koji nije relevantan bar zadnjih mjesec dana
<MmikePoso> pogle ostale burze
<MmikePoso> i da, varira puno vise nego fiat valute
<ravilov> MmikePoso, obruT, jel vas zanimaju sub-1GB diskovi? :)
<jelly> ivoks: to je cirkularna definicija
<MmikePoso> al' to svejedno ne znaci da je valuta propala, tj, da je nestala 'jer se nekom neda'
<MmikePoso> ivoks: kako nebi predstavlla?
<ravilov> MmikePoso, jel T_Mmike_ tvoj nick?
<jelly> ivoks: "novac vrijedi jer mozes kupiti X za njega"
<MmikePoso> predstavlja, cim se s njom trguje
<MmikePoso> ravilov: je, sta oces? :D
<ravilov> pa nis, sad ga skuzio da visi tu
<obruT> ravilov: imam ih ponesto doma... dobro bi mi dosao mozda neki 1GB 2.5" za upiknut u amigu dok si ne spojim cf-ide adapter
<jelly> ivoks: potpuno isto stoji i za BTC, jer za, stajaznam, 0.1BTC mozes kupiti 5g kokaina
<ravilov> obruT, nema beda, samo da izblanjam ovaj 3.5 u 2.5
<ivoks> jelly: al sutra ti treba 0.5BTCa
<ivoks> jelly: pa onda za dva dana 0.01BTC
<ivoks> to nije valuta
<ivoks> to je scam
<jelly> ivoks: i 105 dolara, so what
<obruT> ravilov: to bi se dalo, da :)
<jelly> razlika je iskljucivo u volatilnosti
<jelly> ne u nacinu koristenja
<MmikePoso> ivoks: zakaj bi to bio scam?
<ivoks> je i u nacinu koristenja
<MmikePoso> zakaj uopce mi pricamo s ivoksom o tome :)
<MmikePoso> kad covjek ne zeli razumjeti :)
<ivoks> ti si doma bas i ne mozes isprintati novac
 * ravilov misli da je to jednako scam kao i superinflacija u .de poslije WWI, samo sto je ovo superdeflacija
<jelly> ivoks: to nije koristenje
<CTCP5> +1
<jelly> ivoks: to je generacija
<ivoks> ali je generiranje
 * MmikePoso misli da je veci scam to sto radi, recimo FED :) generira paru kad im se cini da treba:)
<ivoks> stvaranje vrijednosti iz nicega
<MmikePoso> bazirano na  - nicem :)
<MmikePoso> ivoks: pa to fed radi - kao i svaka banka - stvara vrijednost iz nicega
<ivoks> MmikePoso: tamo imaju vojsku da to obrane
<jelly> ivoks: pa isto tako i banka generira na racunu 30k eura kad joj obecam da cu joj toliko uplatiti u iducih 8 godina
<ravilov> MmikePoso, FED ima ugovor sa vladom, sigurno oboje znaju sto rade :p
<jelly> ivoks: IZ NICEGA
<ivoks> ti imas kurac za obranu vrijednosti svoje valute
<MmikePoso> ravilov: naravno da znaju - pljackaju :)
<ivoks> jelly: nije tocno
<ivoks> jelly: novcanice se nikad ne generiraju
<MmikePoso> ivoks: je, tocno je ovo kaj jelly veli
<ivoks> jelly: dok je bitcoin novcanica
<MmikePoso> lol :)
<ivoks> jelly: banke rade tako da vrijednost iskazuju brojkama, a ne novcanicama
<MmikePoso> novcanice nastanu po duhu svetom, da :D
<jelly> ivoks:  novcanice su minorni % ukupne monete 
<ivoks> jelly: banka ne moze generirati (ili barem ne bi smjela) vecu vrijednost nego sto sama vrijedi
<jelly> hahahaha
<ivoks> upravo zato sto je sijesno bi ti trebalo i doci do glave
<jelly> nacin na koji se kriptonovac stvara ne mijenja nacin njegove uporabe
<ivoks> u svijetu u kojem su banke regulirane, i dalje imamo problema
<ivoks> a ovo je potpuno neregulirano
<jelly> zato sam i rekao "if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck
<MmikePoso> ivoks: kaj je neregularno?
<MmikePoso> daj mi molim te objasni kaj to nije regularno?
<ivoks> ?
<MmikePoso> i uopce kaj ti znaci regularno?
<ivoks> regulirano
<MmikePoso> aha, znaci, drzava izmisli svoje neke brije (tipa, da banke smiju STVORITI novac iz NICEGA), i to je ok, jer je regulirano? :)
<jelly> ivoks: rgulirano je eksponencijalnim rastom tezine, i limitom kolicine kojnova
<ivoks> MmikePoso: da, jer kupujes u toj istoj drzavi
<MmikePoso> bitcoin nemosh stvorit iz nicega :) k'o sto veli jelly, ima ih konacan broj
<jelly> dakle, algoritmom kojeg $gvt ne moze proizvoljno promijeniti kak mu se spredne
<MmikePoso> fiat valute moze bit koliko hoce, ovisi o onome tko ju kontrolira kako ce to izgledati
<MmikePoso> digitalne/kripto valute ne kontrolira nitko
 * ravilov se pita kako je odredjen koji ce bit taj konacni broj, i tko je to odredio?
<jelly> ravilov: definicija valute na startu
 * ravilov ne zna previse tehnikalija oko kriptovaltuta
<ravilov> jelly, i sta se desi onda? prekida se svo miniranje?
<CTCP5> bitcoin je reguliran
<jelly> ravilov: ne, tezina eksponencijalno raste
<CTCP5> regulira SAM SEBE
<CTCP5> tj korisnici ga "reguliraju"
<CTCP5> u tom i je njegova car
<CTCP5> i zato i je "neunistiv"
<MmikePoso> e, ali
<ivoks> :))
<MmikePoso> ima super video
<MmikePoso> 20 minuta traje
<jelly> ravilov: kad dodje do blizu 21MBTC,  ak se dobro sjecam prekida se miniranje da
<MmikePoso> aj pogledajte
<ravilov> jos da je priznat...
<MmikePoso> prije nego pizdekate :)
<MmikePoso> jelly: ma ne prekida se miniranje :)
<MmikePoso> miniranje = potpisivanje transakcija
<ravilov> pa to se i ja pitam
<MmikePoso> odnosno, stvaranje blockchaina
<MmikePoso> sto mozes gledati kao potpisivanje transakcija
<jelly> MmikePoso: mda, ali je p() novih 25 BTC 0
<ravilov> jednom kad svi coini budu u opticaju, sta sad s njima? netko treba i dalje obradjivati transakcije i generirati blockchain
<MmikePoso> tako je
<MmikePoso> i to ce raditi mineri
<MmikePoso> i dalje
<MmikePoso> i dobijat naknadu za to sto minaju
<ravilov> jelly, aha, znaci i dalje se minira ali se miniranje vise ne placa?
<MmikePoso> ama PLACA se
<jelly> MmikePoso: kakvu naknadu?
<MmikePoso> ARGH :)
<MmikePoso> za mintanje! :)
<ravilov> ali kad vise nemas sta mintat...
<jelly> MmikePoso: mislim, ok, izmintano je 20999995 kojnova.  Kakvu naknadu ce dobiti?
<ravilov> mozes dobit naknadu za miniranje eventualno iz provizija
<MmikePoso> svaka transakcija kosta para
<jelly> MmikePoso: objasni endgame
<MmikePoso> nema endgamea
<jelly> tj stabilno stanje
<MmikePoso> znaci, ti svaki put kad prebacis paru nekom
<MmikePoso> uzmu ti malo
<ravilov> da?
<ravilov> ja mislio da je to 1:1
<ravilov> i da se obrada placa ne iz mog dzepa nego mintanjem novih coina
<MmikePoso> nemam pojma tocno koliko
<MmikePoso> al' mikro iznose
<MmikePoso> i mineri dobijaju tu paru kao naknadu za mineanje
<ravilov> pa to onda nije mintanje
<CTCP5> ~1:1
<CTCP5> placa se, al je mizerna
<CTCP5> npr ja sam poslo nekom 10 LTCa
<CTCP5> al sam moro platit 10,01 LTC-a da on dobije 10,00
<ravilov> nego provizija
<MmikePoso> ravilov: ma ne, jebem vas tu :) 
<MmikePoso> jebo ih ddos
<jelly> ko se boji ddosa jos
<ravilov> izgleda da je svima ponestalo argumenata
<CTCP5> hehe, i sluzbeno je prdno : https://www.mtgox.com/
<CTCP5> Dear MtGox Customers,
<CTCP5> In the event of recent news reports and the potential repercussions on MtGox's operations and the market, a decision was taken to close all transactions for the time being in order to protect the site and our users. We will be closely monitoring the situation and will react accordingly.
<CTCP5> fala kurcu
<MmikePoso> idem doma
<CTCP5> aj :D
 * Vlado9A3CY brb
<jelly> http://www.links.hr/?option=artikl&id_artikl=051.400.200#grupna-kupnja jos jedan ostao
<CTCP5> cool cijena
<jelly> srecom pa mi ne treba
<SilverSpace> smrzo se vani 
<Hrki> lol, mtgox down :) pa jel se moze nesto napraviti bez da hakeri pehnu 
<jelly> moze, ako konstantno pazis
<jelly> ili ako si mali i jeftin i ne isplati te se okrasti
<CTCP5> bas citam clanke i komentare kojekakvih "strucnjaka"
<CTCP5> kakve gluposti debili pisu, uzas zivi
<Hrki> ili ako nemas vanjsu mrezu, sve lokalno 
<jelly> <Nik05> "Don't mention ze war" http://media.dumpert.nl/foto/9bb311e7_BhUv2I1CMAApzyJ.png
<Hrki> kako se kaze na engleskom desni zmigavac
<ravilov> right blinkavac
<ravilov> :p
<Hrki> a bas to :)
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/t1/406346_10150543472192661_22196602_n.jpg
<jelly> blinky blinker blinks
<SilverSpace> CTCP5: zasto te to cudi 
<Hrki> ekipo jel mozda znate zasto ljudi vise ne koriste forum phpBB, nego je sada popularan simplemachines i slicno ?
<jelly> BBagav je bbio
<Hrki> koji je najbolji po tebi, a da je free naravno
<CrazyLemon> Hrki right indicator :)
<ivoks> o, zahladilo
<SilverSpace> yep ja se malo tanko obuko pa se smrznuo vani 
<Hrki> CrazyLemon: e jos da najdem manual kako da ga zamijenim :))
<SilverSpace> e da vec drugi tjedan medvescakovci idu u ameriku po nove igrace za narednu sezonu
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/khl/bodrite-medvjede-u-pragu-i-bratislavi-uz-uniline-no915
<SilverSpace> bas bi mogao malo na turneju 
<CrazyLemon> Hrki pa to ti je najmanji problem :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> za svakih 100$ pada vrijednosti bitcoina
<ivoks> mtgox ce biti duzan 75 milijuna dolara manje
<jelly> ivoks je stigao procitati analizu, vidim
<ivoks> ne, bio sam na sastanku
<ivoks> MtGox is looking for a bailout as their main recovery strategy
<ivoks> hah, zanimljivo
<jelly> too large to fail
<Hrki> tko im je kriv kad neznaju napraviti burzu kak spada :)
<ivoks> meni je vise zaniljivo sto se spasavaju pravom valutom
<jelly> mozda ce tak i biti, jer je to manje zlo nego sjebat btc 
<Hrki> nisu nist naucili od marketa koje su hakeri opustosili mjesec dana ranije
<jelly> Hrki: huh?  Ovo je curilo godinama
<jelly> a sad su tek _skuzili_
<Hrki> pa kaj se dogodilo, ja sam cuo da su ih hakeri ownali
<ivoks> First, it’s important to understand that Mt. Gox is not a bank and it does not protect its users with a system similar to the FDIC or Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation.  This means that there isn’t a neutral third-party protecting the money you held at Mt. Gox.  The FDIC provides insurance up to $250,000  on deposits in bank accounts to help assure us that our money won’t evaporate, if the bank shuts down like Mt. Gox.
<ivoks> Mt. Gox. could have provided the same service by purchasing a separate insurance policy on their BTC deposits.  The insurance would’ve been on behalf of the one million users that have lost $409.2 million overnight.  Unfortunately, Mt. Gox does not provide insurance or any assurances for a user’s account.  
<ivoks> to je ta regulacija
<SilverSpace> cisti financijski inzinering
<SilverSpace> vec videno
<ivoks> i sad ce jos uzeti pravi novac za spas :)
<Hrki> pa useri su sami krivi, uvjek govorim, nikad nemaj pare na ONLINE WALLETIMA
<Hrki> meni je wallet raran, i imam 2 kopije na google driveu
<ivoks> to je kao kad velis da su si ljudi sami krivi za svicarce
<Hrki> niti doma nemam wallet da mi ga ne maznu, jebo ja to
<ivoks> i jesu
<ivoks> ali eto, netko to regulira, pa ima izlaza
<Hrki> ma nemas kaj imati online wallete
<Hrki> pogotovo ne za te btc pizdarije
<Hrki> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=83794.0
<Hrki> Bitcoin Savings and Trust 2011–2012est. 263024BTC
<CTCP5> ivoks : oces regulaciju, drz se ti dolara i banaka i ostale "gamadi" i sve 5.
<CTCP5> ivoks : ako zelis slobodnu valutu i PRAVO slobodno trziste i poptunu vlastitu slobodu (koja podrazumijeva i potpunu VLASTITU odgovornost za svoju lovu), onda se drzi bitcoina
<CTCP5> sve ostalo je filozofiranje i mlacenje prazne slame
<CTCP5> najbolje da je sad kriv SAM BITCOIN jer neka tamo debilna burza nije pokrpala rupe, sta vec
<CTCP5> i jer je gomila debosa drzala po 4000 BTC-a na njoj
<CTCP5> ovo stalno spominjanje i naturanje "regulacije" mi je totalna debilana
<CTCP5> sama BIT bitcoina je u tome da NEMA necije "nadregulacije"
<CTCP5> imas sta imas i to je to
<CTCP5> os nes banglades
<ivoks> CTCP5: samo ti mintaj
<CTCP5> po stalnom tvom gruntanju, meni se cini sa bi ti htio da sve to Uncle Sam ima pod nadzorom i kontrolom i svojom "zastitom"
<ivoks> lako je dok starci placaju struju
<CTCP5> "kak se mala nejacad ne bi opekla"
<CTCP5> a tu se onda gubi smisao samog bitcoina
<ivoks> ne, ja ti pokusavam ukazati da je bolje ulagati u znanje
<ivoks> nego li u gluposti
<CTCP5> pa stvarno si onda mjerodavan za raspravu kad je tvoja osnovna teza da su "sve to gluposti"
<CTCP5> sta bi tebe zadovoljilo?
<CTCP5> da bude pod kontrolom americkog FED-a?
<CTCP5> "zastitom"
<SilverSpace> kad i jesu gluposti 
<SilverSpace> muljanje do boli 
<Hrki> sve dok mi objasnis zasto zlato vrijedi, izjava btc je glupost nema smisla
<SilverSpace> zlato je opipljivo 
<Hrki> opiljiv je i bakar
<SilverSpace> coin ? 
<Hrki> mogu isprintat qr code i onda imam opipljiv wallet
<SilverSpace> je da za obrisat guzicu 
<Hrki> sve pet ali po cemu dijamanti vrijede?
<Hrki> opipljivo ili ne beskorisno je, ajde dijamantom mozes rezati karbide pa jos ima smisla, ali nije mu to primarna svrha
<Hrki>  na kraju dana sve se svodi dali je to netko spreman kupiti ili ne... 
<hbogner> dijamanti vrijede jer mogu rezati svasta, ako se sjecam dobro oko 95% svjetskih dijamanata zavrsi u industriji, zlato vrijedi jer je jako dobr provodnik, bolji od bakra, .. to sto se ti materijali usput koriste u kozmeticke svrhe je bezveze
<Hrki> znaci, prosih godina za cijenu zlata uvjetovala je industrija? negdje su gradili elektranu?
<Hrki> i btw, najbolji vodic je srebro, pa onda bakar
<ivoks> Hrki: zlato?
<ivoks> zlato je materijal koji nastaje eksplozijom zvijezde
<ivoks> ne bilo koje, vec samo velikih zvijezda
<ivoks> njegova odlika je sto najmanje 'trune' od svih poznatih materijala
<ivoks> stoga, kada vrijednost spremis u zlato, masa zlata ce biti vise-manje ista za 2000 godina
<ivoks> zato je zlato najvrijedniji element
<ivoks> http://sciengsustainability.blogspot.com/2013/05/why-is-gold-so-valuable.html
<hbogner> Hrki, dzabe ti srebro kad oskidira i gubi provodljivost
<ivoks> dok zlato ne oksidira
<ivoks> to su sve odlike zbog cega je zlato najvrijednije
<SilverSpace> zlato jedino ne gubi bas nista taljenjem 
<hbogner> svaki teleskop, satelit, bilo sto sto ide u dugu upotrebu ide sa zlatom u sebi
<CTCP5> i btw dijamanti se odavno mogu umjetno proizvodit :D
<CTCP5> da al su "prirodni" dijamanti vrijedni, a umjetni su manje vrijedni
<CTCP5> premda su im karakteristike iste
<SilverSpace> koliko ga sad ima uvije ce ga biti toliko 
<hbogner> vidi stvarno a mislio sam da je zlato provodljivije od bakra, moja greska
<hbogner> CTCP5, za industrijske potrebe je svejedno jel prirodan ili umjetan dijamant
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nisi znao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, misliosam da zlato bolje provodi struju/toplinu
<CTCP5> hbogner i za nakrit je svejedno ak ima jednake karakteristike :)
<hbogner> zato kazem, moja greska
<hbogner> CTCP5, sta, da zena rasiri noge :D
<CTCP5> xd
<hbogner> http://www.munknee.com/a-direct-comparison-between-gold-silver-platinum-and-copper/
<Hrki> gle, za sve ovo sta govorite postoji materijal / legure sa boljim svojstvima, vrijednost ovisi cisto o ogranicenosti
<hbogner> evo ovdje sam se malo obrazovao o provodljivostima
<ivoks> ne postoji
<ivoks> nista nije toliko postojano kao zlato
<SilverSpace> i procjena je da ga jos ima samo za 20godina rudarenja prije ce ga nestat nego nafte 
<SilverSpace> amer ga imaju najvise 
<SilverSpace> u drzavnim trezorima 
<SilverSpace> induja trenutno najveci potrosac
<Hrki> ivoks: ako govoris o materijalu (sa periodnog sustava) onda da, ali kao legura nema sanse
<Hrki> cakve legure su izmislili da se zlato moze sakrit
<Hrki> *takve
<SilverSpace> i to vise za nakit nego u industriji
<SilverSpace> indija **
<hbogner> kad smo vec kod materijala, dijamant ima nejvecu toplinsku provodljivost
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lemilicu od dijamanata :)
<hbogner> vidio neki filmic nedavno na netu, umjetni dijamant, plocica, tupih rubova, sama po sebi nista nerdi na ledu, ali kd ju primis rukom trenosi toplonu direkt na led i reze ga, "kao vruci noz kroz maslac"
<hbogner> nemogu to sa d naci
<hbogner> ali omjer provodljivosti, zlato, srebro, bakar 390 +-10 koeficijent, kako j+koji element, dijamant 1000
<ivoks> ne kuzis
<Hrki> hbogner: grafen je jaci :)
<hbogner> da, i tu sam u krivu
<hbogner> je on je jaci on je na 2000
<hbogner> neide me deanas
<Hrki> kazem ti, za sve postoje bolje legure :)
<Mmike>  3460 mario     20   0 11.7g 8.8g 8.7g S   0.0 57.2 278:24.51 kwin                                    
<Mmike> aha!
<ivoks> fora je u tome da civilizacija nestane
<Mmike> jelly, jesi im'o kad ovo? :)
<ivoks> da vise ne znas raditi te legure, uvijek ti ostaje sto...? zlato
<Hrki> to se slazem 
<ivoks> zato se zlato sumanuto kupovalo kada je izbila ova kriza
<ivoks> ne zato sto je super
<hbogner> evo jeden truge tablice, http://physics.info/conduction/
<ivoks> vec su banke procijenile da ce doci do rata
<ivoks> i to im je garancija za buducnost
<ivoks> zato je bitcoin smijesan
<ivoks> ne moze prezivjeti hakerski napad, a kamoli rat
<Hrki> istina, ti ides u krajnost, ali za danasnje potrebe ima svoju vrijednost
<Hrki> a sta ce biti, tko zna
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> opet ovaj frustriran s bitcoinom :)
<Mmike> ivoks, sve je stvar dogovora
<Mmike> kaj ti mislis da ima neki praktican razlog zakaj je zlato izabrano za neku mjeru? :)
<Hrki> recimo, dok je bio WW2, mislis da su zidovi sta vrijedili dijamanti :)
<Mmike> kak onda objasnjavas napustanje zlatnog standarda? 
<Hrki> *zidovima
<Mmike> imam 16 GB rama
<Mmike> i stroj je poceo swapat
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> o srce ti KDLJEovsko
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos 16G rama dodaj
<Hrki> evo, fejs lagano ukinuo ovaj svoj glupi mail :)
<Mmike> btc 500 dolarjev
<Mmike> i stabilno stoji tam
<Mmike> fino :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kupi jos 16 :D
<Mmike> jos da LTC hoce malo jace fluktuirat, eeee :)
<Mmike> hbogner, morat cu, da
<Mmike> opce ne kuzim kaj je bilo
<hbogner> ja sam jednom dosao skoro do max potrosnje rama
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/index.html#memory
<hbogner> na novom stroju
<hbogner> 2 virtualke normlano rade, i ako ja opteretim dodatno stroj onda je problem, ili treca virtualka
<Mmike> velis, nece 32 gige rama u 16 nikako :D
<hbogner> ?
<hbogner> pa nemoj to onda pokusavati
<Mmike> ne  kopcam sta si reko
<hbogner> ma samo se kurcim, nista drugo
<hbogner> Mem:  32898184k total, 25563640k used,  7334544k free,   160648k buffers
 * CTCP5 ima 20 GB
 * CTCP5 ima 20 GB i SWAP OFF
 * CTCP5 voli zivot s rizikom
<Hrki> http://tehnoklik.net.hr/mobile/app-os/ovu-aplikaciju-ne-moze-prisluskivati-ni-nsa-ima-1-milijun-downloada-dnevno
<Hrki> dobra je :) brza od SMS-a
<CTCP5> i garant ju je NSA pustila u promet ;>
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> ma nije, rusi sa vkontakta
<CTCP5> to oni zele da mislis ;))
<SilverSpace> zavjera 
<hbogner> znaci nsa+fsb :D
<CTCP5> naravno
<CTCP5> nekakvo rivalstvo i nerpijateljstvo medju njima je samo da se zavara neuki narod :>
<CTCP5> TRUST NOONE
<CTCP5> no one*
<CTCP5> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/propao-mtgox-propada-bitcoin/130735.aspx
<CTCP5> malo blesav clanak. ima i link na BUG za sljedeci mjesec s temom BTC-a (neko skeniro nabrzaka :D)
<ravilov> VIDI je u proslom broju pisao o kriptovalutama
<CTCP5> bum potrazio link :D
<ravilov> kosta intervjuirali :)
<CTCP5> lol, ma da 
<ravilov> a
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> ali on rudari bas BTC
<ravilov> ne ove alt valute za malu djecu :p
<CTCP5> xD
<Mmike> ravilov, mi zaradjujemo, a ti gundjas :)
<CTCP5> +1111
<Hrki> kolko bi otprilike trebalo para za pocet nesto rudarit, pod pretpostavkom da nemam nista
<Mmike> Hrki, treba ti graficka
<Mmike> bar 1000 kuna
<Mmike> mozes i one za 600-800
<Hrki> znaci treba mi graficka, i maticna i napajanje :)
<Mmike> onda ti treba ploca, memorija, cpu i napajanje
<Mmike> s tim da cpu najlosiji, memorije netrebas vise od pol gige
<Mmike> napajanje, ovisno o grafickoj, al' 500W je cist fajn
<Mmike> i to ti to :)
<CTCP5> ukratko, treba ti shrot PC i zvijer grafa :D
<CTCP5> mozes nac polovne po 1000 kn
<CTCP5> koje daju 500 kH/s
<CTCP5> ja sam ih uzo par
<Hrki> a jel mogu ikako spojit vise grafulji ?
<CTCP5> da
<CTCP5> po 4-5 komada ljudi furaju (ak imas dovoljno PCI-E slotova)
<CTCP5> sam uzmes one riser/extender kablove
<Hrki> i ne brika mu se ?
<CTCP5> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-1x-to-16x-Powered-USB-3-0-1M-Extender-Riser-Adapter-Card-Bitcoin-Litecoin-/310852430004
<CTCP5> u porincipu ne, al nekad ima malo musica pa se namucis dok sve ne namjestis :D
<CTCP5> principu*
<Hrki> nista, onda mi je najbolje za pocetak da si kupim komp , jer mi ionako treba novi :)
<Hrki> pa nadogradjujem te graficke kolko ide
<CTCP5> ja sam sklepo srot kompove od 600-700 kn (MBO+RAM+CPU+cooler)
<CTCP5> na to nakacis samo jos grafu i napajanje i vozi xD
<ravilov> Hrki, za pocetak treba ti struje
<ravilov> PUNO struje
<SilverSpace> i sponzori
<SilverSpace> ludi dapace 
<Hrki> kako to mislis? pa ako imam isplativost sa jednom grafom (minus struja) onda mi je cisto ok
<CTCP5> hehe, ne znam sta ce te onda rec kad vam velim da sam naso jos jednog lika koji oce ulozit 400.000 kn :DD
<CTCP5> Hrki : tocno
<CTCP5> Hrki : kad slusam njih, koda slusam svoje starce
<CTCP5> "joj nemoj vise, sad vec previse struje se trosi, doc ce velki racun"
<CTCP5> ne kontaju da se s povecanjem potrosnje struje povecava i zarada
<ravilov> i globalno zagrijavanje isto
<ravilov> znas da modernije zapadne zemlje pocinju zakonom zabranjivati klasicne zarulje sa zarnom niti?
<CTCP5> i to je ZAVJERA
<CTCP5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfzQzGNYaiU
<datase> CTCP5: Title: The Light Bulb Conspiracy, Views: 86210, Rating: 96.97297%
<ivoks> 20:33 < Mmike> ravilov, mi zaradjujemo, a ti gundjas :)
<ivoks> pa koliko si to zaradio?
<ravilov> zavjera ili ne, zakon je takav
<CTCP5> ivoks : zar si ti i dalje skeptican u pogledu zarade?
<ivoks> CTCP5: rekao sam ti; lako je zaraditi kad starci placaju struju
<CTCP5> ivoks, da, reko si to, u stilu uvrede/omalovazavanja
<CTCP5> + ne znam odakle ti opce takav "podatak"
<ivoks> uzmi kako hoces
<CTCP5> na temelju ceg si izvuko to da mi "starci placaju struju"?
<ivoks> pa jer ocito ne uzimas trosak struje u izracun 'zarade'
<ravilov> CTCP5, zar ne bjezis sa kompa svaki put kad starci dodju doma?
<CTCP5> da, bas sam tolko glup xD
<CTCP5> ravilov : sjeti se one stare narodne:
<ivoks> pa mozda...
<CTCP5> "ne vjeruj svemu sto procitas na ircu"
<ivoks> mozda racunas s cijenom struje u americi
<ravilov> CTCP5, ok, znaci trollas
<ravilov> zapravo nemas ni kompove ni investitore ni nista
<ravilov> a ni zivot
<CTCP5> ravilov : "trolam" (zafrkavam) oko takve gluparije kao sto je "bjezis sa kompa svaki put kad starci dodju doma"
<CTCP5> nisi valjda ozbiljno to shvatio xD
<ravilov> CTCP5, ne brini, tebe rijetko kad shvacam ozbiljno :p
<ravilov> bjezis li ti s kompa ili ne, meni je zapravo potpuno svejedno
<CTCP5> ne znam, po tvojim reakcijama, ti bi i vic o muji i hasi shvatio ozbiljno :D
<ravilov> mozda ako ga ispricas u neprikladnom trenutku
<ivoks> CTCP5: 'podatak' baziram na razmisljanju da nitko normalan nezaposlen ne bi zivio u svom stanu i kupovao opremu za mintanje kriptografske valute
<CTCP5> "<ivoks> mozda racunas s cijenom struje u americi" - pod pretpostavkom da ne trolas, pojasnit cu ti kalkulaciju
<ivoks> a s obzirom kako se zalis da posla nema, jednostavno zakljucujem kako si nezaposlen
<ivoks> i opet, bolje bi bilo da investiras u znanje nego li u trosenje struje
<ivoks> a imam te na piku jer nikad na ovom kanalu nisi pricao o temi kanala
<ivoks> niti se bavis icim vezanim za temu kanala
<ivoks> samo trkeljas o mintanju
<CTCP5> trosak struje je oko 25%
<CTCP5> s trenutnim padom vrijednosti BTCa/LTCa je veci, naravno, al opet ni blizu 50%
<CTCP5> znaci, na zaradjenih 3 LT-a, 1 ti ode na trosak struje, a 2 tebi u dzep
<CTCP5> LTC-a*
<CTCP5> ne zalim se ja radi sebe da posla nema
<CTCP5> to je cinjenica da je drzava u kurcu
<ravilov> sto ce se zalit, pa njemu ni ne treba posla
<CTCP5> nije istina, koristim ubuntu :>
<CTCP5> ravilov : "zalim se" radi drugih
<CTCP5> to ti se zove socijalna osjetljivost
<ravilov> aha...
<ravilov> fala na poduci
 * ravilov pametniji
<ivoks> da ucis bilo bi ti bolje
<Hrki> evo ivoks ja ne koristim ubuntu, ali sam na ovom kanalu jer ima pametnih ljudi :) samo zato, i kad mi nesto zatreba uvjek mi netko uleti ako zna
<ivoks> Hrki: al ne trkeljas
<ravilov> CTCP5, mozda bi mogao razmisliti o cinjenici da se konstantno osjecas napadnut na ovaj ili onaj nacin
<ravilov> to nesto govori
<ivoks> tko se sjeca i jedne teme na koju se javio CTCP5 a da nije bilo o bitcoinu?
<ravilov> ivoks, ponekad se zalomi da trabunja o politici
<CTCP5> sumnjam da neko vodi evidenciju
<CTCP5> ravilov : tnx :D
<ravilov> (uglavnom kao uvod u trabunjanje o coinima :p )
<ivoks> jel on onaj koji tvrdi da je sljeme bilo centar svijeta? :)
<ivoks> ili jeto Hrki ? :)
<CTCP5> cisto sumnjam da je IKO tvrdio da je "sljeme bilo centar svijeta"
<ravilov> kakve su to sad gluposti?
<ravilov> pa opce je poznato da je Pusca Donja centar svemira
<CTCP5> ravilov : ivoksove :D
<ivoks> sljeme, farka
<ivoks> farma
<Hrki> ja nisam, jer centar svjeta nemos definirat
<CTCP5> niko nij reko da je "centar svijeta"
<CTCP5> vec da je bila respektabilna firma s ogromnim brojem zaposlenih
<ivoks> znaci ipak je bio CTCP5 
<ravilov> CTCP5, ne vjeruj svemu sto procitas na ircu
<Hrki> tj, mozes srednji medrijan i po tome sve zemlje koje ga opasuju, netko kaze da je ludbreg, ali meni to nije jasno :)
<ivoks> neg, idem doma
<ravilov> Hrki, ne brbljaj gluposti, odavno je poznato gdje je i sta je centar svijeta (zemlje)
<ivoks> danas je bio dobar dan
<ivoks> zaradio sam vise nego ce CTCP5 namintat u dva mjeseca :D
<Hrki> ravilov: sto je centar zemlje ?
<hbogner> hrki centra svijete ja jedno ~6371km pod tvojim nogama
<ivoks> sto, CTCP5 znas sto ti je ciniti
<ivoks> kupiti vise mintalica, jel tako
<Hrki> pa kako mozes definirati centar zemlje, to je jebena lava ili koji vec
<CTCP5> ivoks : vec ih ima dovoljno :D
<CTCP5> ivoks : i da malo proucis dnevne oscilacije BTC-a, vidio bi da mozes solidno zaradjivat na dnevnim kupovinama/prodajama :D
<hbogner> hrki, postoje nacini, nebrini
<CTCP5> jedan frend svaki dan kupuje/prodaje BTC-e po 450/500 USD
<ivoks> CTCP5: ne koliko mogu zaraditi radeci
<CTCP5> pogotovo kad su ova sranja trenutno
<CTCP5> mlati para ko blesav
<Hrki> pa da, ali kugla ima vise centara :)
<ravilov> Hrki, blob tekuceg zeljeza u sredini planete
<hbogner> promjena ubrzanja sile teže se mjeri i na temelju tih i slicnih mjerenja dobijas posatke
<hbogner> matematika uglavnom
<CTCP5> ivoks : pa ak ti mozes DNEVNO uvecavat svoju lovu za 5-10%, onda svaka cast :D
<hbogner> Hrki, kugla vise centara?
<Hrki> unutra ima jednu tocku
<hbogner> gdje si ti olozio matemaziku? :D
<ivoks> CTCP5: 5% od 1 je 1,05
<Hrki> ali oplosje 
<CTCP5> ivoks : da, i? uoci DNEVNO
<CTCP5> i uzmi cifre od 1000-2000 USD
<hbogner> oplosje je oplosje, centar je centar, teziste je teziste, ....
<ivoks> CTCP5: jos uvijek manje nego zaradim
<ivoks> CTCP5: a tu pusti price prijatelja i pogledaj svoj novcanik
<Hrki> za oplosje sam mislio, umoran sam za rasprave o kuglama
<hbogner> he he he
<CTCP5> nisu to "price prijatelja", to je jedan od likova koji je ulozio dio love u ove mintalice i ne prica "ribicke price"
<Hrki> http://cf.ydcdn.net/1.0.1.13/images/main/celestial%20sphere.jpg
<CTCP5> dnevno zaradi cca 50-100 USD ne radeci nis
<CTCP5> ak to nije jebeno, onda ne znam kaj da velim
<Hrki> cijeli ovaj plavi prsten je u sredini, a sad za ludbreg neznam kako su dosli do toga :D
<hbogner> Hrki, http://www.geof.unizg.hr/
<hbogner> plavi prsten je proizvoljna orbita
<hbogner> tj projekcija ekvatora na proizvoljnu speru
<hbogner> nista idem popit pivce za zivce, dosta ih je danas nastradalo
<Mmike> ivoks, nekih 1000 kuna, cca
<Mmike> ivoks, al', ono, nije u tom poanta, uopce :)
<Hrki> hbogner: ma tko ce sad to citat, ali ako su to nasi geodeti odredili vrjerujem im :)
<Hrki> mada mi i dalje nije jasno ali dobro :)
<hbogner> Hrki, svjetska mjeranja
<Mmike> to k'o da velis nekom tko trguje na burzi da spekulira :)
<hbogner> ali kad vec saljes linkove da i ja dam svoj bivsi :D
<Hrki> aj mi daj link neki, bas znanstveni jer mi se neda cijeli sajt od faxa citat :)
<hbogner> http://www.iers.org/IERS/EN/IERSHome/home.html?__nnn=true
<hbogner> http://www.massentransporte.de/index.php?id=307
<hbogner> http://geodesy.noaa.gov/CORS/Articles/Geocenter-J-Geodyn2012.pdf
<Hrki> btw, ove sferne koordinate u matematici su me uvjek nervirale :=) 
<Hrki> previse je tu sinusa i cosinusa i kombinacija istih
<hbogner> http://nldr.library.ucar.edu/repository/assets/osgc/OSGC-000-000-003-155.pdf
<hbogner> ftp://ftp.csr.utexas.edu/pub/ggfc/papers/1998JB900019_chen2.pdf
<Hrki> dobro je, idem i ja na pivu
<hbogner> ovaj zadnji ima i grafove
<hbogner> :D
<Hrki> i btw, danas sam sazno da se moze staviti cijeli 3D model u PDF
<hbogner> https://www.google.hr/#q=earth+geocenter
<Hrki> wtf
<Hrki> samo da te pitam, taj geocentar je kao neko teziste tijela ?
<hbogner> tako bi trebalo biti
<hbogner> http://astrogeo.geoinfo.geof.hr/sferna_anim/KOORDINATNI%20SUSTAVI_P.html imas nekih animacija
<Mmike> tko izmisli google analytics...
<ravilov> Mmike, pa google
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> lik od porn.coma
<Mmike> me drka da kak ima spajkove
<Mmike> kak kak
<Mmike> kurac
<weshmashian> drka te, jel? a tam mi pricas kak te guzi :)
<Mmike> on me drka
<Mmike> a ja sam mu dao guze
<Mmike> jer sam reko da cur realtime uzet counter iz haproxyhja i onda to spajat s logovima od nginxa i mysqla i neznam cega
<Mmike> idijot
<ravilov> jesi bar uzivao?
<Mmike> kak ne
<Mmike> eeeeeeeeee, pa weshmashian 
<Mmike> oni mongo koriste
<Mmike> sigurno je tamo sranje!
<Mmike> idem im rec da cemo im couchdb metnit
<ravilov> perv
<weshmashian> i stavi im varnish ispred!
<weshmashian> upravo sam korisniku u chat napiso: \o/
<Mmike> weshmashian, ma to!
<Mmike> tog se nisam sjetio :)
<Mmike> hahahahhaha
<Mmike> daj mu onog skafandatora :)
<ravilov> dodaj jos koji exchange ispred, skroz otvoren
<Mmike> pinning guy :)
<ravilov> pardon
<ravilov> AD
<ravilov> moze i oba
<ravilov> weshmashian, to ti neki dragi korisnik?
<weshmashian> ravilov: nemamo licence za MS software :)
<weshmashian> ravilov: s obzirom kolko visim po chatu s njim.... :)
<ravilov> sta i ti dajes guze znaci
<ravilov> ali privatno
<ravilov> kakav to porn sajt koji nema para
<weshmashian> ne dajem ja guze, ja guzim :)
<ravilov> akter znaci
<ravilov> cek malo
<ravilov> ti guzis
<ravilov> Mmike daje guze
 * ravilov zbraja 2 i 2
<ravilov> 7!
<CTCP2> onokad ejectas USB WIFI karticu umjesto USB sticka...
<weshmashian> ono kad ejectas
<Mmike> DOOOOOOOOOOODODODODOD
<SilverSpace> kaj
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-26
<Mmike> o srce ti
<Mmike> materino
<BotaniCar> o,lol
<BotaniCar> jutrofski :) 
<BotaniCar> Trebalo mi je po ure da stignem sve napisano sinoc :) 
<ravilov> zijev
<Mmike> tesko mi je :/
<BotaniCar> Meni ce tek da bude, zvao je jedan klijent da ima problem za koji vise nemamo inhouse kompetencije rijesiti, sad kad to javim shefu probat ce utovariti meni, a ja cu ga morati odbiti..
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1794664_723965390967178_1774781592_n.jpg # mamica su strukle pekli, meni nisu nikaj rekli :D
<ravilov> http://www.poslovni.hr/tehnologija/p-265033
<BotaniCar> Puj, salesmani prljavi
<obruT> ja ne znam jel HTC shvatio da su im mobiteli smece
<vileni> isto koliko i samsung :)
<ravilov> nisu li svi mobiteli smece?
<obruT> jesu nazalost
<obruT> ja fakat ne kuzim kak netko moze dati par tisuca kuna za smece
<vileni> neki vise, neki manje, jos nisam vidio neki koji je super :)
<ravilov> ja jesam
<ravilov> ovaj koji mi je u djepu :p
<obruT> ja da sam kupio ovaj svoj, mislim da bih otisao u hq htc-a i slomio kicmu clanovima uprave
<obruT> ono, mobitel kosta 5kkuna, a fakat je smece
<vileni> koji je to? :)
<obruT> one x
<ravilov> obruT, mislis pozvao bi ih da vise sa stijene s tobom? :p
<ravilov> eh, ne mos tako
<ravilov> X je "manji brat" pravog One-a
<vileni> stariji je
<vileni> one je ok
<ravilov> a cijene su oduvijek bile u nesrazmjeru
<obruT> nema veze... znam da je kostao pun kua tad kad sam ga dobio, a stalno problemi s njima
<ravilov> naplacuju za njih koliko naplacuju jer mogu
<vileni> obruT: to su ti sad uvalili?
<obruT> uvalili su mi prije godinu i nesto
<obruT> sad vec jedva radi
<ravilov> obruT, jesi trazio zamjenu? ne za drugi fon/model nego za drugi primjerak
<ravilov> mozda ti je falican
<ravilov> ne mozes sudit po jednom primjerku
<vileni> pa vec sam se zabrinuo da kasnis 2 godine za trendom :)
 * ravilov ide odmah sutra kupit najnoviji symbian out there!
<obruT> googlao sam, vidim da je dosta ljudi imalo istih problema
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> jel tko tu cuo za Oppo?
<vileni> da
<ravilov> navodno su izuzetno dobri
<vileni> n1 se cini zanimljiv
<ravilov> Find 5/7 je sad "the best thing ever"
<vileni> rotirajuca kamera je malo hipsterska, ali kuzim zasto su stavili :)
<ravilov> navodno ne samo da su prilicno kvalitetni nego su potpuno nezakljucani, sluzbeno podrzavaju moddanje i custom ROM-ove, a kazu i da imaju odlican customer service
<ravilov> u principu izgledaju iznimno otvoreni prema communityju
<vileni> pa jesu, n1 mozes sa cyanogenmod dobiti
<ravilov> pa da
<ravilov> tako da
<ravilov> treba se okanit raznih samsunga, njoka, htc-a
<ravilov> treba u ovo investirat :)
<vileni> dok god ne mogu dobiti to na poslu uz poslovnu tarifu, preskup mi je :)
<ravilov> vileni, zato se stedi
<ravilov> all good things in life never come easy
<vileni> ma ovo sta obruT kaze, i ja bih bio lud da dam par tisuca za mob i onda skuzim da je smece
<vileni> ovako me nije briga previse
<vileni> osim kad se ugasi prije alarma
<SwetMuffin> Ja bi bio lud da dam par kilokuna za mob, makar radio super. 
<ravilov> jer si zaboravio napunit bateriju? :p
<vileni> SwetMuffin: tocnije, bio bi vise lud? :P
<vileni> ravilov: imam 7500mah :)
<SwetMuffin> vileni: hush there, it's ej sikrit :) 
<ravilov> vileni, da je i 100Ah, jednom se mora potrosit
<vileni> pa kad ga upalim ima po 40-50%
<vileni> ali svejedno se on ugasi, kao da se naspavamo
 * ravilov se pita sta to vileni ima i jel dolazi sa posebnim ruksakom za taj akumulator
<vileni> evo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18c8gEoeJ9Y
<datase> vileni: Title: Samsung Galaxy S4 ZeroLemon 7500mAh / 3000mAh Extended Battery, Views: 71792, Rating: 96.7033%
<ravilov> ufff 3rd party baterije
<ravilov> tome ne vjerujem nista
<vileni> pa ni ja inace, ali kod s4 moze biti samo kvalitetnija
<ravilov> vileni, mozda je toliko jadan vristao da te probudi da je na kraju odustao i od budjenja i od zivota :p
<vileni> original mi se napuhao za 3 mjeseca
<ravilov> hmm
<vileni> mob se gasio cim je dignuo clock malo vise
<ravilov> los primjerak opet
 * ravilov je actually jako zadovoljan sa svojim trenutnim mobom
<ravilov> stari mi je ispao (one time too many) i crko mu ekran pa sam trebao uzeti novi
<vileni> oppo n1 ima scroll na pozadini
<vileni> kao touchpad
<ravilov> i toliko mi super radio da sam kao novi uzeo isti takav :)
<vileni> koji je to
<ravilov> vileni, to je Motorola imala prije 5 godina... potrazi Backflip
<ravilov> vileni, Motorola Atrix 4G
<ravilov> also
<vileni> ne volim motorole
<ravilov> nisam ni ja volio
<ravilov> dok nisam ovo vidio
<vileni> i to sigurno nisi tu nasao :)
<ravilov> da, to je nazalost tocno
<ravilov> vrlo je moguce da Motorola za US trziste radi znatno bolje modele
<vileni> pa i gomila ih nikad ne dodje, tipa maxx
<ravilov> btw, Atrix ima fingerprint sensor/unlock jos od 2011, znatno prije bilo kakvih gejfona i samsunga
<ravilov> vileni, Atrix je dosao u eu ali ne u hr
<vileni> onda imaju los marketing :)
<ravilov> vileni, da, isto ko i Xerox koji je actually izmislio GUI kakav danas znamo
<ravilov> ali dosli apple i ms i pokrali
<ravilov> svi genijalci i oni sto vrijede nesto uglavnom se ne znaju reklamirat
<ravilov> ovi drugi ne znaju nista drugo nego se reklamirat, pa stvari koje nesto actually vrijede moraju krast
<ravilov> (Xerox je to izmislio '70-tih, btw)
<ravilov> btw
<ravilov> Atrix cak i nije bio prvi telefon sa FP sensorom
<ravilov> mislim da je neki Sharp to imao jos prije
<ravilov> ajme, Oppo N1 je prava tacna!
 * ravilov no like
<vileni> znam
<vileni> ja sam pomaknuo na 6" granicu "prevelikog" :)
<ravilov> to mi je isto super kod Atrixa, i jedan od razloga zasto sam ga htio i opet
<ravilov> 4" ekran
 * obruT hoce A4 mobitel
<ravilov> sve preko toga je pretjerivanje
<vileni> obruT: it's called tablet :)
<ravilov> obruT, da ti stane u fascikl?
<Mmike> Android OS, v2.2 (Froyo), upgradable to v2.3 (Gingerbread)
<vileni> meni je 4.5 kao bilo veliko, sad mi 5" izgleda malo
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> atarix
<Mmike> pljeh
<obruT> nego sta, oduvijek sam htio nosit mobitel u fasciklu
<Mmike> pa onda je HTC Legend jos bolji  :)
<vileni> vidio nokiu od 6" i taman je
<vileni> osim sto je nokia jel
<ravilov> Mmike, da, nazalost tata Motorola je odjednom odustao od daljnjeg razvoja
<ravilov> to je bilo u vrijeme kad ih je Google kupio
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> zdravo
<ravilov> ima custom JB ROM-ova
<ravilov> vileni, sve preko 4" (pa bilo to i malo tipa 4.3") mi ne stane komforno u djep :)
<vileni> imas mali djep
<ravilov> da, ne zauzima cijelu nogavicu :p
<vileni> dodatna prednost velike baterije je da ne mozes zaboraviti mob
<vileni> jednostavno ti fali preveliki postotak tezine
<ravilov> vileni, btw jesi znao da je Atrix prvi telefon za koji si mogao nabaviti lapdock? http://images.amazon.com/images/G/01/wireless/detail-page/motorola-atrix_dock-main-lg.jpg
<ravilov> i onda se pretvara u pristojan laptop/netbook
<ravilov> (ubuntu-powered, btw)
<vileni> vidjeh to
<vileni> malo nezgrapno izgleda :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<vileni> u principu, ja bi mob kao mali laptop
<ravilov> pa eto ti atrix onda :)
<vileni> 5row qwerty, masivna baterija, tezina do 250gr, ekran negdje oko 5.5 do 6"
<ravilov> nije nezgrapno, prilicno je slick
<vileni> ma sve u jednom :)
<ravilov> i da traje bar 2 tjedna, jel
<vileni> mozda da kickstarter pokrenem
<ravilov> baterija that is
<vileni> i unajmim kineze
<vileni> baterija mi na ovom traje 3.5 do 4 dana kad ga normalno koristim, sa svim ukljucenim
<ivoks> ah, motorola atrix
<ivoks> steta sto nije uspjelo
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> pulled the plug odnikud
<ivoks> nije se prodavalo
<ravilov> svi se slazu da je definitivno bio ispred vremena
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> sjecam se unutar firme rasprava
<ivoks> mi smo im to radili
<ravilov> da, pitanje
<ravilov> one najranije demo snimke ubuntu-phone projekta
<ravilov> to je bilo na atrixu, jel?
<vileni> sad bi barem trebalo biti jeftino za naci tih lapdockova :)
<ivoks> ravilov: da, imali smo ubuntu za atrix
<ravilov> vileni, sad trenutno ih je actually jako tesko naci
<ravilov> svojevremeno su bile akcije, $10-20 za lapdock
<ravilov> originalno je kostao $400
<ivoks> ono sto se desilo je da je netko 'prodao' neke dizajn fore iz tog sustavajednom trenutnom proizvodjacu
<ivoks> pa se odlucilo krenuti od pocetka
<ravilov> ivoks, ma samo se sjecam da u Atrix communityju nisu bili sigurni jel ono u videu stvarno Atrix 4G ili mozda Atrix2 ili nesto sasvim trece
<ravilov> znaci industrijska spijunaza
<ivoks> od onda nitko u firmi ne zna sto phone tim radi :)
<ivoks> do tad su svi sve znali
<ravilov> cak ni oni? :)
<ivoks> cak se i nekim clanovima zajednice dalo uvid
<ravilov> znaci
<ivoks> al sad. ni cijela firma ne zna :)
<ravilov> cijeli Atrix projekt je bio prilicno unfortunate
<ravilov> sto je velika steta
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali eto, par godina kasnije, biti ce jos bolje :)
<ravilov> navodno je Atrix itself bio brainchild ondasnjeg CEO-a, kad ih je Google kupio i postavio drugog CEO-a, ugasili su i projekt
<ravilov> odnosno ne CEO
<ravilov> nego CTO ili tak nest
<ivoks> mislim da je atrix umro puno prije
<ravilov> mozda interno, javno je umro u 9. mjesecu 2012
<ravilov> kad su javno objavili da se podrska obustavlja
<ravilov> i to doslovce par dana prije nego je bio deadline za upgrade na ICS
<ravilov> a to je opet bilo par mjeseci nakon kupovine
<ravilov> (Motorola -> Google)
<ravilov> kako god bilo, meni je telefon genijalan, eto toliko da sam kao novi telefon pozelio isti taj
<ivoks> google je sjebo motorolu
<ravilov> nemam prituzbe
<ravilov> ivoks, to svi znaju
<ravilov> Google je htio Motorolu samo zbog patenata
<ravilov> ostalo su sve skartirali
<ivoks> da
<ravilov> i onda ih eto prodali
 * ravilov se prisjeca neke Nokie i nekog Elopa...
<ivoks> http://blog.laptopmag.com/ubuntu-with-android-demoed-on-motorola-atrix-2
<ivoks> mislis na ovaj demo?
<ravilov> ivoks, ne ne, bio je neki bas promotivni
<ravilov> vrtio se na ubuntu.com negdje
<ivoks> to je vjerojatno bio neki nexus
<ravilov> kao coming soon, sneak peek il iensto
<ivoks> sav razvoj se radi na nexusima
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> pih
<ivoks> govorimo o ubuntu touch naravno
<ravilov> ko da nije dovoljno sto nexuse cijeli google podrzava
<ravilov> sad jos i ubuntu
<ivoks> mislim da je razlog jednostavniji
<ivoks> ti telefoni nisu toliko zasticeni od strane proizvodjaca kao sto su to brendirane verzije
<ravilov> eh, to stoji
<ravilov> nazalost
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> 841 tisuca ljudi radi u privatnom sektoru
<ravilov> jedan od glavnih razloga zasto meni Atrix toliko lezi je zato sto su neki dobri ljudi uspjeli probit bootloader
<ivoks> 1,6 milijuna u javnom
<ivoks> 1,6 milijuna servisira ovih 840 tisuca
<ivoks> halo?
<ravilov> a nije, servisiraju i sami sebe :)
 * ravilov se sad prisjeca kojekakve interne papirologije u medicini kojoj je jedina svrha da je producira jedan interni ured i preuzme drugi
<ivoks> DRAMATIČNO STANJE NA TERENU U Kninu 919 službenika, a u puno većem Poreču dovoljno ih je samo 567
<SwetMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1896925_825305227495580_484366871_n.jpg # gle, ivoks 
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> kakva su to jedra
<ivoks> sminke radi
<SwetMuffin> Trouglasta ! :) Ma, cijela stvar je sprdnja Ž.Badurine , frajer je legenda :) 
<ivoks> znate li da vecina jedrenjaka koje vidite, u biti uopce ne moze jedriti?
<ivoks> imaju ih samo radi sminke
<SwetMuffin> to me uopce ne bi cudilo, nisam znao
<ivoks> pogledaj malo ove turisticke brodove
<ivoks> koji imaju 'jedra'
<ivoks> jesu li ih ikad razapeli :)
<ivoks> to sam naucio u skoli jedrenja
<ivoks> vise-manje sve vece od 12ak metara ima jedra samo radi ukrasa
<SwetMuffin> To im ne bi ni kao redunancija moglo posluziti ? Ono, nekaj se na motoru skrsi na pucini, pa se na jedrima dovuku do obale?
 * ravilov je bio na jedrenju na jedrenjaku koji je actually jedrio :)
<ravilov> motor smo palili jedino kad nije bilo vjetra
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1379888_659278480775476_676331004_n.jpg
<drj_cro> jutro
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9ZqXlHl65g
<datase> ravilov: Title: The Problem With Facebook, Views: 1323222, Rating: 99.287434%
<jelly> ivoks: a oni starinski sa 3-4 jarbola?
<jelly> kao iz Pirates!
 * SwetMuffin obrisao ~50GB starih AS2 poruka , oh joy
<ivoks> ti da
<jelly> AS2 7i go5pe
<jaizza> http://www.spiritscienceandmetaphysics.com/huge-underwater-pyramid-discovered-near-portugal-the-navy-is-investigating/
<jelly> atlantis is calling
<igustin> Perpetuum Mobile traži Linuxaša http://is.gd/DXYKQN
<jelly> otkad imaju Mobile u imenu?
<jelly> "Svaki vaš Linux certifikat dodatno ćemo cijeniti i diviti mu se" :-)
<jelly> "Specijalist za logističke operacije za kontrolirane temperature" -- zvuci kao "vozac hladnjace"
<ravilov> to je ko ono radno mjesto "voditelja produkta žitarice"
<ravilov> u HZ-u
<ravilov> (koje je btw nedavno ukinuto)
<jelly> s tim da ce ovaj u Metro C&C raditi a ne se zajebavati
<ravilov> bar nece zivjet u strahu da ce ga ukinut
<ravilov> mozda
<SwetMuffin> Erm, /me je delal u METRO C&C :) 
<SwetMuffin> Recimo samo da sad mozda niej oportuno vrijeme za otici tamo :) 
<jelly> velis mozda postoji razlog zasto je mjesto slobodno?
<SwetMuffin> cekaj, u METROu traze sistemca ? Mislio sam da je to za perpetuum 
<SwetMuffin> Jebate, kum mi jos tamo dela kao sistemac, tko mu radi o glavi ? :D
<jelly> sorry, u perpetuumu se trazi sistemac, a metrou logisticar za cool stuff; to je odvojeno
<SwetMuffin> Ahh, nda, logisticari bi mogli fino laditi jaja tamo, ako je kolicina posla proporcionalna kolicini prometa :( 
<SwetMuffin> "laditi jaja" bi mogao biti i dio opisa radnog mjesta :)
<markosejic> D Dan
<jelly> SwetMuffin: vjerujem da sva jaja koja stignu treba drzati na kontroliranoj temperaturi
<SwetMuffin> Ou jea, imam i standard negdje u ladici, definira i temperature u skladistenju i u prijevozu ! :) 
<jelly> tako da, u doslovnom znacenju, to sasvim stoji
<SwetMuffin> To to i cini smijesnjikavim :) 
<SwetMuffin> ( znam da sam mogao u gornju liniju utrpati koji zarez, ali nisam siguran gdje) :)
<jelly> SwetMuffin: dobro da na posao.hr nema mogucnosti komentara!
<SwetMuffin> U stvari, mislim da je to lose. Dobro samo za poslodavce
<SwetMuffin> Ako bi uopce imalo veze, tko treba placu  kbog kredita/gladnog deteta, otisao bi i u najgore rivjuanu firmu
<jelly> bilo bi samo pljuvanja
<SwetMuffin> Ako je argumentirano .. nu,da, ja isto ocekujem argumentirano $bilo_sto .. da je to realno za traziti, i newsi bi bili ok :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<markosejic> morning
<SwetMuffin> *zakaj* ja na virtualki nemrem hot-plugati jos jedan disk i risajzati "/" ? Zato kaj mi je hyper-v virtualizator .. 
<SwetMuffin> djes, weshmashinac
 * weshmashian je isto delal u METRO C&C
<SwetMuffin> weshmashian: traze logisticare u metroju, ocemo ih ici uplasiti pojavom na vratima ? :D
<weshmashian> SwetMuffin: moze!
<SwetMuffin> "ne, ne ovi koje smo jedva potisnuli iz sjecanja" :)
<jelly> SwetMuffin: zato sto ti / nije na LVM-u?
<jelly> SwetMuffin: di ti je e
<SwetMuffin> jelly: je, ali mi hajperve ne da da insertam jos jedan HDD u upaljenu virtualku </ashamed>
<jelly> 2008R2?  
<SwetMuffin> jesteda
<jelly> a risajzovati ovaj jedan da?
<markosejic> sinoc stavio minte debian 20143 RC
<SwetMuffin> jelly: iskreno, nisam ni pokusavao, ali tvrde da se moze 
<markosejic> sinoc stavio mint debian 20143 RC
<markosejic> ima neke stine bugove valjda ce se popraviti updatom
<jelly> SwetMuffin: ne sjecam se sad, ali u scsi emulaciju bi trebao moci hot-plugnuti disk; mozda samo u IDE/SATA emulaciju ne da
<weshmashian> SwetMuffin: jebote, jel' Quinch i dalje u MC&C?
<SwetMuffin> jelly: na hajperveju prvi disk mora biti IDE , a samo jedan disk ima per-virtualka ( stoga, root mi je na tom IDE disku i moral bum delat za vikend kad jedino smijem zgasiti virtualku)
<vileni> to gen1 ili gen2?
<SwetMuffin> weshmashian: ako ga nisu otpustili, mislis da bi se on onakav angazirao oko trazenja drugog posla , dok je placa na ovom u redu ? :) 
<weshmashian> true that...
<SwetMuffin> weshmashian: : doduse, kad pogledam unazad i kakvi smo bili, cudno mi je da svi skup jos nismo u metrou :) 
<weshmashian> a i to isto :)
<SwetMuffin> Krivim supruge/djevojke za nesmisleno potpirivanje ambicija u nama :)
<weshmashian> ja krivim prekid sa isto za isto :)
<weshmashian> ili hvalim, ko ce ga znat :)
<weshmashian> istom*
<SwetMuffin> Joj , da, ti si s marom onomad bil :) 
<weshmashian> neznamjanistamajkemi!
<markosejic> to je ono nisam ja odavle
<SwetMuffin> Bubrega mi tvoga :)
<weshmashian> nis ja neznam, samo radim ovdje
<markosejic> he he
<jelly> SwetMuffin: hmph, onda bolje napraviti virtualke sa dva diska, jedan mali sa /boot particijom, i jedan veliki za LVM na kojem ce biti sve i koji se moze povecavati
<jelly> SwetMuffin: tak imamo na vmwaretu, s tim da vmware moze i hotplugnuti nove po potrebi
<jelly> ali nam se spannanje LVM-a preko vise diskova ne dopada
<SwetMuffin> jelly: sad sam i sam pametan :( Inicijalna specifikacija za te servere je bila "daj mi nesto s 10GB diska i jednim procesorom" .. i tak je to po malo i bez plaan raslo pol desetljeca. Sad cu morati privremeno uvesti reda, a kad se pojavi centos 7 onda to migriram na smislenije projektiran hardver
<SwetMuffin> *virtualni hardver
<SwetMuffin> s tim da ce u vrijeme te migracije valjda i kod mene sjediti neki sposobniji virtualizator
<SwetMuffin> Kazu da na 2k12 mogu hotplugati kaj hocu 
<jelly> bar virtualke nije problem rebootat, ne mora se cekati 8 minuta na POST
<budz0r> weshmashian: a ti si taj :D
<weshmashian> 8 minuta? :)
<weshmashian> budz0r: kao sto rekoh - nisamjanistamajkemi!
<weshmashian> budz0r: kaj sam sad kriv? :)
<SwetMuffin> Razmazio sam ove svoje, imaju 4 dana kumulativnog downtimea za citav taj tier virtualki. A u pogonu su ~5 godina. Sad frcu nosom i na pomisao o rebootu tijekom radnog tjedna
<budz0r> weshmashian: paranoidu stari
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> guilty as charged
<weshmashian> bar za sad :D
<SwetMuffin> kak te samo skuzio,para ? 
<jelly> weshmashian: ibm x series, hp proliant, nisam probao dell
<budz0r> lol
<markosejic> moj kolega je imao starog prolianta
<weshmashian> SwetMuffin: neznam, a obrijan i osisan sam
<jelly> svaka novija generacija ima sve duzi POST, jebem ih
<markosejic> sever scsi diskovi
<weshmashian> SwetMuffin: cak sam i 25kg smrsavil!
<SwetMuffin> weshmashian: cak te ni /whois ne izdaje .. brijem da vam je frajer skrsio fizikl sikjuriti u firmi i da te gleda negdje iza coska :)
<markosejic> ali je jeo struje strasno
<budz0r> weshmashian: to te slackware unistio :D
<markosejic> Slackware of death
<weshmashian> SwetMuffin: ak me gleda iza coska onda mi je doma sad... :)
<weshmashian> budz0r: indeed :)
<jelly> markosejic: prolianti pocinju sa 2x400W, pa na vise
<SwetMuffin> weshmashian: cek, nisi usvojio moj prijedlog da se promptno preselis u firmu ? Ali .. less house credits ! :) 
<markosejic> ovo je imalo 768 sd rama
<markosejic> 4 scsi diska
<weshmashian> SwetMuffin: nisam :(
<jelly> ah, to je bilo prije 12-15 godina
<weshmashian> SwetMuffin: sad sam doma jer je zemsko bolesno pa bedinam
<SwetMuffin> <naughty> manje brige ako ti je zeMsko bolesno, nego ako je dete </naughty>
<weshmashian> true
<weshmashian> ali moram se i o detetu brinut ak je zemsko bolesno :)
<weshmashian> brb, vesh gotov
<SwetMuffin> bah, "brinuti" oko zdravog deteta meni znaci "pometem kad nesto razbije i trudim se ne vikati jer sam si sam kriv sto je mogao do toga" :)
<weshmashian> cek malo
<weshmashian> kaj sam poznat samo kao "onaj koji je bio s marrom"? :)
<SwetMuffin> weshmashian: mogao si daleko gore proci :)
<jelly> <weshmashian> brb, vesh gotov # true to the name
<weshmashian> true that
<budz0r> weshmashian: a jbga
<weshmashian> jelly: indeed :)
<weshmashian> jelly: skoro sam napiso "wesh gotov"
 * SwetMuffin zeli vidjeti kako weshmashian plese kolo, vrti maramu nad glavom i proglasava to centrifugiranjem
 * weshmashian priprema webcam
 * SwetMuffin priprema lubrikant i maramice
<weshmashian> 1BTC/hr
<SwetMuffin> whoa ,  Y YU cost moar than a stripper ? :D
<weshmashian> necu ulazit u detalje kak znas kolko stripperica dodje :)
<markosejic> neke stvari je bolje ne znati
<SwetMuffin> je, pa sam i ne-tak-davno ovdje pricao kak kumchetu organiziram momacko :) 
<SwetMuffin> kaj to ne objasnjava jos kojesta ? :D
<weshmashian> aa, that would explain it :)
<markosejic> omg
<markosejic> oh your god
 * SwetMuffin se divi sam sebi jer ima uvjerljiv deniability za vecinu tog sto greskom istipka u javni chat :)
 * jelly sprema logove za ucjenu
<markosejic> Ransom is on
 * SwetMuffin pazljivo modificira svoje logove na nacin da moze dovesti u pitanje legitimitet jellyevih
<markosejic> someone is Boned
<SwetMuffin> "ja sam svoje logove drzao u cloudu, on nije, moji su sigurno ispravni" :)
 * weshmashian presto ikaj logirat
<SwetMuffin> Frajer koji je bio velika njuska u CittyBanku na ljeto otvara crypto-exchange, napokon se struka umjesala u cuvanje para :) 
<SwetMuffin> Primam oklade o tome koliko ce veci njegovi feejevi biti nego oni kod drugih, danas 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SwetMuffin> mogu kak forwardati zvuk kroz ssh ? 
<SwetMuffin> ( prije nego me pitate zasto, ne znam jos, samo pitam da li se moze )
<SilverSpace> kantom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: nemam kante sposobne skupljati datastreamove, a ni spuzve ! :) 
<rut> di ste fukeri 
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: :)
 * igustin omg, here we go again
<SwetMuffin> O, dje si megaadministratorcino ! 
<SilverSpace> ovoj drzavi fakat treba revolucija 
<drj_cro> SwetMuffin: mozes ffpmegom jednim saljes drugim primas al mozda ti je bolje netcatom nego ssh-om(al ak bas hoces mozes) :)
<SwetMuffin> drj_cro: ako mogu enkriptirati ffmeg, onda mi ne treba ssh
<SilverSpace> Državni odvjetnik postaje zamjenik, a zamjenik državni odvjetnik!
<SilverSpace> idioti
<ravilov> switcharoo
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: tko ce tocno u revoluciju ? Ekipa koja je vec vidjela rat i spusila sve kaj ima jer nije bila u profiterskim vodama za trajanja, ili klinci koji radije mjenjaju modele tenisica nego zemlju u kojoj zive ? 
 * igustin ah, opet o revolucijama :-/
<SwetMuffin> igustin: vrati se prodavanju oglasnog prostora na stranicama HULKa :P
<igustin> :D
<SwetMuffin> malo sam popizdio na oglas, ni zbog cega nego zato jer svi kupuju gurue, a ni-itko vise ne uzima klince da napravi od njh strucnjake :(
<igustin> nema prodaje, i dalje besplatno objavljujem sve ponude i potražnje Linux poslova :P
<SwetMuffin> ma, trolam te malo, ne zamjeri :)
<igustin> SwetMuffin: mislim da mladi konačno trebaju shvatiti da su vremena da im firma financira *inicijalnu* edukaciju prošla
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: sdp je isto kriminalna udruga kao i hdz 
<SilverSpace> jos i gora 
<SilverSpace> ne gledam to sa sadasnjeg stajalista 
<SilverSpace> nego od samog pocetka 
<SwetMuffin> igustin: nije samo stvar inicijalne edukacije, meni su na praksu doalzili formalno obrazovani informaticari koji inicijalna znanja nisu dobili na fuxu i u hobizmu doma. Nego tko ce im u glavu uliti sto treba nego prvi poslodavac ? 
<igustin> SilverSpace: gle, nema te stranke, vlasti ili bilo koga koja će toj ekipi olakšati život, vremena kad te država održava na životu su prošla, i to nikakva revolucija neće promijeniti
<SilverSpace> igustin: vjeruj da hoce 
<igustin> SilverSpace: uzdaj se u se i u svoje kljuse - više nego ikada; posla ima, nema dovoljno sposobnih i voljnih raditi, i očekivati da će bilo koja *vlada* to promijeniti je iluzija
<SwetMuffin> jebate, takav "snadji se sam" stav nam je isproducirao ovakvu privredu di nitko nista ne zna raditi jer ga nije tko imao nauciti ( pogledaj val tkaza i penzioniranja menadzeras i tutor-type osoblja tijekom 90ih)
<igustin> SilverSpace: i ja njurgam na propise i birokraciju, ali imam izbor, pitanje je samo do *mene*
<SilverSpace> igustin: ma nije tu birokracija u pitanju nego ovi kaj sjede u viletinama 
<SilverSpace> koliko samo jos ima vidosevica
<igustin> SwetMuffin: današnje firme nisu bivše socijalističke firme koje imaju 1500+ ljudi, uzimaju neuke i školuju ih za ono što trebali sami napraviti prije dolaska na posao; očekuje se samoučenje jer resursa za to postoji, firma će te nagraditi za to i dalje educirati
<jelly> SilverSpace: da nema birokracije nego ljudi s radnim navikama, onda bi ti vidosevici puno ranije bili pozvizdani
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore sad da se ide na izbore opet bi taj vidosevic dobio glasove isto ko i glavas pa i sanader 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ovako vlada stav ne-talasaj 
<igustin> SilverSpace: tebi se neće ništa promijeniti ako ga zatvoriš/ubiješ, jedino ćeš biti sretan da je "pravda zadovoljena"
<SilverSpace> eto bit cu sretan 
<SilverSpace> i to mi je dovoljno 
<SilverSpace> kaj oces vise
<SwetMuffin> igustin: firma koja u startu kupuje gurua ce investirati u njega dalje, nemojmo se zavaravati. Da imaju takav plan, ulozili bi 6 mjeseci i ispod cijene uzeli nekog klinca. 
<igustin> jelly: ljudi ne kuže da smjena vlade ili njurganje neće promijeniti ono točno za što oni štrajkaju
<SilverSpace> iza kojeg danasnjeg ministara stoje radnici svi su u nekoj svadi  
<igustin> SwetMuffin: sve manje je takvih firmi, i to treba prihvatiti a ne njurgati na to
<igustin> SwetMuffin: razloga ima više
<SwetMuffin> igustin: to ne treba prihvatiti !! Protiv toga se treba boriti. 
<jelly> SwetMuffin: koliko god ja bio ekspert, opet cu prvih 6 mjeseci negdje provesti uceci 
<SilverSpace> jelly: da navika je gadna stvar 
<SwetMuffin> Ako je dobro da parajlije guraju startupe, zasto nije dobro da firme guraju ljude ?
<jelly> ako nista drugo popisujuci zateceno stranje
<jaizza> ne pomaže kava 
<igustin> SilverSpace: iza niti jednog ministra koji će raditi ono što treba raditi neće stati radnici, jer umjesto u ogledalo gledaju u njega; jedini koji će dobiti podršku će onaj koji se kupovati socijalni mir dodatnim zaduženjima
<SilverSpace> jelly: popi dvije :)
<SwetMuffin> jelly: uciti ces kako da budes optimalan za taj use case, neces uciti nista drugo,ne ? 
<jelly> SwetMuffin: ovisi koliko je situacija kriticna
<igustin> SwetMuffin: lol, boriti se protiv koga/čega? promjena tržišnih prilika i svjetskih trendova?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: popi dvije :)
<SilverSpace> **
<SwetMuffin> igustin: da, oboje. 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: popila sam dvije i još jednu nesicu
<jelly> SilverSpace: meni bi se ruke tresle da popijem dvije :-)
<jaizza> kud ću više
<SilverSpace> doma spat
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nisam sigurna da bi prošlo to kod šefa
<igustin> SwetMuffin: ne misliš da je oportunije prihvatiti činjenice i plivati u tome, umjesto dočekati smrt uzaludno očekivajući povratak socijalizma?
<jaizza> "Å¡efe, znate, meni se jako spava danas, mogu li ja doma na spavanac danas?"
<igustin> SwetMuffin: nije da firme ne guraju ljude, ali ne za početak i za temeljna znanja
<SilverSpace> igustin: eto ja jucer kod doktora i trebam specijalisticki pregled jednom godisnje i to se do prije pola godine cekalo mjesec ili dva e sad sam dobio termin 20.12
<SwetMuffin> igustin: jasno da je, ali to nije dobro ni za ljude, ni za industriju. Da su tvrtke spremne educirati ljude, a ne samo kupovati gurue (banaliziram) , trziste bi bilo zasicenije kvalificiranijim ljudima 
<SilverSpace> kaj da ga za vrat copim 
<jelly> SwetMuffin: klinca nemres nista naucit za 6 mjeseci ako se sam ne uci, mom sefu je trebalo 18+ mjeseci da ok linuxasa nauci radit samostalno
 * jelly je sam suflirao i gledao kak mu je sef izvrstan trener
<igustin> SwetMuffin: prvo, trend je da postoji sve više manjih firmi koji i nemaju previše vremena i novaca da financiraju edukaciju, posloprimci su globalno dostupni, mogućnosti besplatne samoedukacije na netu su beskrajne - stvari se mijenjaju nepovratno, možeš prihvatiti i uspjeti, ili beskrajno prigovarati i biti na ulici
<jelly> igustin: to je ok ako samoedukaciju mozes (bar dijelom) obavljati u radno vrijeme
<igustin> SwetMuffin: by default, tvrtke nisu namijenjene edukaciji, tome služi akademska zajednica, edukacijske ustanove i samoučenje, u firmama se *radi* i eventualno specijalizira i napreduje
<SwetMuffin> igustin: ocito je da nisam na ulici, takodjer je ocito da se klincima adekvatno ne bave ni skole ni firme. Deca kaj mi na praksu dolaze su sve gora, poslijedicno moram uloziti vise u njih jer me sram da se moje ime veze uz nekog loseg. 
<jelly> igustin: ali da smo ih pustili da sami rade ne bi nikad uhvatili siru sliku
<SwetMuffin> igustin: a mnogi moji kolege nemaju taj moralni problem jer "nisu oni tu da educiraju" .. 
<igustin> SwetMuffin: zamisli sebe kao poslodavca, bil' ti na totalno neiskusnog platio za 1 godinu cca 20 k€ samo da ga educiraš, a da nakon toga ne znaš hoće li valjati i ostati?
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: dijecom se ne bave ni roditelji prvenstveno 
<igustin> jelly: slažem se
<jelly> igustin: edukacija kolege je ovdje normalan dio posla
<weshmashian> mi imamo obavezan trening u firmi kad se netko zaposli
<weshmashian> ne racunam to kaj se cijelo vrijeme uci nekaj
<weshmashian> spada pod opis posla zapravo
<SwetMuffin> igustin: Platio bih ga manje nego gotovog covjeka, to je sigurno. ne bi ga uzeo bez zadanog minimuma znanja. Do ove tocke se slazemo. 
<igustin> jelly: naravno, ovdje pričamo o inicijalnoj edukaciji osnovnih znanjima novozaposlenih
<SwetMuffin> igustin: ne ne , ne pricamo o tome , nego da bi svi samo gurue, a ne bi ih stvorili
<igustin> jelly: nećete uzeti bilo koga, poslati na ga godinu dana na edukaciju samo tako?
<jelly> igustin: tome sluze tehnicki intervjui i testoviprije zaposlenja
<SwetMuffin> igustin: bolja paralela bi bio jellyev ranije spomenut shef, koj je uzeo OK covjeka, i proizvodi gurua
<jelly> igustin: mislim da nitko ovdje nije imao takvu ideju
<igustin> SwetMuffin: nije da baš svi traže gurue, to što piše u oglasu je "visoko postavljena ljestvica", teško da će dobiti takvog, ali će ih rangirati
<weshmashian> nece uzet bilo koga, ja nisam uletio sa manjkom znanja :D
<SwetMuffin> igustin: oprosti, ali svi traze gurue. Tek kad ih ne dobiiju gledaju sto imaju
<igustin> SwetMuffin: to je i najčešći slučaj, ali svakako to ne možeš postaviti kao uvjet i ne dati maksimum za samoedukaciju
<jelly> SwetMuffin: to pak ne stoji.
<igustin> SwetMuffin: vjeruj mi - ne
<SwetMuffin> igustin: ja ni na tren nisam odbacio samoedukaciju/motivaciju, pricam o ne davanju prilika i inzistiranju na kupnji top-noch kadra, umjesto na produciranju istih. 
<jelly> SwetMuffin: mi smo trazili junior admina sa nekim osnovnim znanjima koja bi ocekivao za nepretenciozni web hosting, od 50 ljudi koji su se javili 3 je imalo znanja da debugira zasto apache ne radi
<SwetMuffin> igustin: zasto bih ti vjerovao, vjerujem tekstu ovog i slicnih oglasa
<jelly> SwetMuffin: od tih tri, jedan je htio 12kkn za entry level posal :-)
<igustin> da su dali oglas "tražimo neiskusnog", samo takvi će im se i javiti
<SwetMuffin> igustin: a da su samo dali specifikaciju posla ? 
<jelly> igustin: i kad trazis iskusnog dobijes djecu koja su instalirala ubuntu
<igustin> ok, ali u toj šumi možda uleti i neki iskusniji
<weshmashian> mi smo eksuli zaposlili jednog takvog
<igustin> SwetMuffin: pa dali su specifikaciju posla :)
<weshmashian> "instaliro sam tutubuntu prije 3mj"
<SwetMuffin> jelly: stoji, da su posloprimci isto izasli iz okvira zdravog razuma je istina. Mislio sam da ce igustin prvo tako kontrirati :) 
<weshmashian> i eto, jos radi i uci :)
<jelly> SwetMuffin: gdje su ti gurui, to mi reci! :-)
<SwetMuffin> igustin: prva linija navodi "budi guru"; tek onda sve drugo. necem se svadjati jer ne pricas gluposti, ali smatram to i vezani stav krivim 
 * jelly ih nije vidio
<igustin> SwetMuffin: meni nije jasno da toliko malo ljudi uopće ulaže svoje vrijeme u toliko dostupnu samoedukaciju, i time automatski imaju komparativnu prednost kod bilo kakvog zapošljavanja
<SwetMuffin> jelly: odu u Abu Dabi kad se sami nauce jer nemaju lojalnosti prema nikom ovdje ( necu sad siriti temu, ali ljude sam educiras dijelom zato jer ih vezes uz firmu)
<SwetMuffin> igustin: slazem se. 
<igustin> SwetMuffin: nisu stvari crno-bijele, Perpetuum (koliko znam) nema niti jednog Linux majstora, a imaju puno jakih korisnika, oni (sada!) nemaju vremena educirati nikoga, nego nekoga koga će baciti u vatru, a siguran sam da će educirati i njega i nove Linuxaše
<igustin> SwetMuffin: imao sam djelatnika koji mi je s 32 godine u guzici na moj poticaj da uči neke određene nove stvari (ja sam htio financirati edukaciju) izjavio "prestar sam da učim nove stvari", i takvih je više nego onih drugih
<ravilov> SilverSpace, "sad sam dobio termin 20.12" -- bar mozes rec da ne moras do Bozica cekat :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, also, mozda da predjes na srpski, oni bar nemaju problema sa ije/je :p
<SwetMuffin> igustin: vjerujem da je tome tako. Zato i kazem da se necu svaditi jer govoris kako je, dobar dio problema je u posloprimcima. I nisam ljut na perpetuum konkretno, nego opcenito na oglase koje mogu vidjeti. Jasno mi je da postoje okolnosti u kojima nemas vremena/resursa drilati novog covjeka jer trebas insta-strucnjaka, realno je bas takvih scenarija malo, vecina trazi gurue jer moze, a treba im /
<jelly> igustin: tehnologija se mijenja toliko brzo da si takvo razmisljanje nitko u IT-ju osim managera ne moze priustiti
<SwetMuffin> -.. treba im netko prosjecan
<jelly> SwetMuffin: a gle, traziti insta-gurua je ok, ali onda ce to morati i platiti
<igustin> jelly: zato taj lik više i ne radi kod mene, i dan-danas štika isti plain-PHP kao i pred 10 godina :)
<igustin> SwetMuffin: složio nbih se s tobom u onom dijelu gdje se pojavi oglas gdje traže sva moguća znanja za plaću tipa <5 kkn (kao što je bilo na IRB-u koliko se sjećam), to je bullshit
<igustin> ali PM je spreman platiti kvalitetnog čovjeka
<pkiller> oprostite na part/join... izgubio sam boje u weechatu, a ne mogu dokučit dali je do tmux-a ili do weechata
<SwetMuffin> igustin: imam frustraciju zbog ovih slicnih IRBu :( Pa onda to preljevam tu u javni chat, sorry .. 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol 
<jelly> ako te salju cesto na konferencije, edukacije, itd, posal na IRB-u, u CARNetu ili slicno bi mogao biti ok i s manjom placom
<ravilov> pkiller, jedan part, jedan join... drugi ne mare za 15x vise prometa, lol
<jelly> a ako su popisali sve od AD-a to haproxyja za mizernu lovu onda moraju nauciti pisati oglase
<pkiller> obzirnost mi je uvijek bila najveća mana :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: mogo bi ti biti prvi koji ce dobiti od mene kickass na kanalu 
<ravilov> ovisi i o ocekivanjima, ako ti je ok da ti dio place ide kroz kojekakve kompenzacije onda ok
<ravilov> SilverSpace, zasto?
<SilverSpace> provokator
<pkiller> brb... da probam forsat u tmux-u 256 color :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, tako i politicari isto, iznosenje cinjenica je provokacija :p
<igustin> :)
<igustin> SwetMuffin: jednom i nikad više sam prije cca 10 godina dao oglas za zapošljavanje, iako je u oglasu jasno rečeno za što mi treba, javilo se 20 ljudi koji su bili nule
<igustin> iako su i sami bili svjesni toga, trošili su mi vrijeme za razgovor
<igustin> od tada samo na preporuke ili drugi filter
<SwetMuffin> igustin: ne mislis da se je dio od tih 20 javio jer je vecinu IT oglasa pisao netko iz hjuman risorsa, pa ima nade ?
<jelly> igustin: a koliko ih se javilo koji su imali relevantnog znanja?
<pkiller> evo jedva
<SwetMuffin> Bilo me strah to pitait, po tonu kak je opisao sve :) 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: danas je sve provokacija
<ravilov> onda kickban svima :p
<SilverSpace> od ranog jutra trpim provokacije 
<SwetMuffin> Ako me kickbanate, vadim war bota iz arhive, necete me vidjeti pol godine dok ga ne prilagodim freenodeu :D
 * SilverSpace je danas ratoboran 
 * ravilov vidi
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: istina, dodjem ujutro u pekaru, cijena kruha 10kn - provokacija ! :) 
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: nisi jos bio na benziskoj 
<ravilov> koliko je kruh na benzinskoj?
<jelly> mozda je juzina
<igustin> jelly: nitko, uzeo sam 21. kandidata (tj. kandidatkinju) koju sam našao neovisno o oglasu :/
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: bil sam juce, jedva sam isteturao nakon placanja :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> kolega bi rekao
<ravilov> dobro su me
<ravilov> autobus mi se moze parkirat
<jelly> igustin: 3:50 je bolji omjer od 0:20... you lose :-)
<igustin> :D
<SilverSpace> eto i ovo je provokacija http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ12_E5R3qc
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Beyoncé - Partition (Explicit Video), Views: 2143280, Rating: 94.38624%
<igustin> SwetMuffin: ja sam složio oglas koji je išao na radio i web, i nisam tražio gurua; ali uzeti takve značilo bi ponovo im financirati kompletno obrazovanje :(
<SwetMuffin> igustin: je, mogu samo ponoviti da je dobar dio problema u posloprimcima. 
<MmikePoso> plopl/plap, zaradio jos 10ak LTCova :)
<SwetMuffin> Ma, kak, o,kak ?
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: aj ti meni daj namajnane coine da ti ja trgujem njima :)
<igustin> SwetMuffin: pa je, slažem se
<MmikePoso> SwetMuffin: lako - prodas skupo, kupis jeftino :)
<igustin> SwetMuffin: ni jedna generalizacija nije OK
<CTCP2> MmikePoso : kolko dobim provizije? xD
<SwetMuffin> MmikePoso: s kojim volumenom ti trejdas, sunac ti ?
<pkiller> 400 mb logova iz #bitcoin ... oce tko kupit :)
<MmikePoso> SwetMuffin: 100njak
<SwetMuffin> O, je*o.te/pas ! 
<CTCP2> oklen ti 100 @_@
<MmikePoso> CTCP2: neznam, kol'ko se dogovorimo. Dobis i 60% ako nemam penale za lose trgovanje :)
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: kaj si poceo naplacivati u coinima :)
<MmikePoso> :D :D
<pkiller> igustin: mogao si mene zaposlit :)
<igustin> do neki dan nisam ni znao za tebe, kao ni ti za mene ;)
<SwetMuffin> Sto je u jednu ruku garancija da ce ti teze muljati ! :) 
<MmikePoso> igustin: pa mogo sam ti ja isto doc! ja bi ti knjige vodio, recimo :D
<pkiller> ma bolje da nisi ... onda bi spavao oko 4 sata dnevno ... i ovako imam 3 posla... to bi mi bio 4ti :)
<igustin> pkiller: oglas je tada bio na županijskom radiju bar dva tjedna, što se nisi javio? danas bi na FB kupio za 19 B$
<SwetMuffin> igustin: ja bi te mogao voziti, gazdi 20 godina stare firme ne prilici da sam vozi ! 
<igustin> MmikePoso: tebe bih rado imao, jedini uvjet bi bilo da tvoja klopa ne ide na račun firme :P :D
<pkiller> igustin: radio slušam samo 808 i otvoreni preko neta...
<igustin> SwetMuffin: ooooo, low! :P :D
 * SwetMuffin rofl's at food clause
<jelly> igustin: a ostalima placas i rucak?!
<MmikePoso> igustin: aha haha haha aha
<igustin> jelly: tada su svi djelatnici imali plaćenu marendu, da
<weshmashian> igustin: nemere, mmike je moj minion :)
<jelly> /o\
<igustin> MmikePoso: ali, naravno, ne bi se ti bavio papirima
<igustin> MmikePoso: ti bi bio MySQL-guru!!! :P :D
<weshmashian> igustin: jos mu uvali da se i iskljucivo mongom bavi i dam ti ga :)
<SwetMuffin> Eventualno Mongo-guru :) Nadam se da sam dobro zapamtio mmikeov  hate-level-per-database 
<weshmashian> SwetMuffin: that's easy one - ako mu nije mssql - ne valjda ;)
<SwetMuffin> weshmashian: imam negdje slike Miketovog desktopa s MS visual studiom, ako ikad dodje do toga da ima dovoljno para da ga ucjenjujem .. :)
<weshmashian> oooh!
<igustin> SwetMuffin: to je manji grijeh nego da ga ulovimo s MySQL-om
<igustin> u VS može programirati i u C-u za Linux ;)
<obruT> SwetMuffin: sta bi za mene reko da vidis kakvu majicu trenutno nosim :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/318069/Archos-Quechua-Phone-5-je-vodootporan-no-ne-i-u-vodi.html
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> jelly: što? to je samo dio privilegija koje sam ljudima tada dao, na žalost, nisu svi to opravdali i zaslužili, ali to je druga priča, ona sa strane poslodavca koju većina vas posloprimaca teško može shvatiti i odobriti :(
<weshmashian> 3,
<MmikePoso> igustin: a velis, ako mi to dosadi, uvijek je tu mongodb :)
<MmikePoso> nda
 * MmikePoso ne cita :/
<MmikePoso> obruT: kaj, pise BNet? :)
 * igustin busy
<ravilov> SilverSpace, lolfail
<obruT> MmikePoso: nabrojano je par tehnologija neprijateljskog tabora :)
<ravilov> obruT, jel pise iza "C# is my game"?
<ravilov> obruT, par tehnologija neprijateljskog tabora? recimo, kvalitetan support? :D
<obruT> pise "Sharepoint 2007", "SQL Server 2005", "BizTalk Server 2006" ".NET 3.0" :)
<ravilov> pih
<ravilov> to sve staro
<ravilov> trebas upgradeat majicu
<obruT> majica s neke konferencije, a nosim ju za zbunjivanje protivnika :)
<ravilov> sigurno ti ta majica puna rupa
<ravilov> treba to pokrpat
<ravilov> upgrade
<SwetMuffin> obruT: posteno priznaj da najvise iznenadis sebe svaki put kad se vidis u ogledalu/izlogu :) Dobro da jos nisi napao sam sebe :)
<ravilov> self-inflicted kick in the butt
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kriptirani-pozivi-poruke-iz-deutsche-telekoma/130744.aspx
<ivoks> pa jebemti kineze
<SilverSpace> Å¡efe :) problem sa zaposlenicina 
<SilverSpace> moram neku kucnu antenu za tv nabaviti da vidim kaj uopce lovim okolo sebe 
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: sto mi garantira da ta 'plikacija nece biti enkriptirana necim supljim i/ili vec ima backdoor .. ovo je samo jos jedan hype
<CTCP2> pa podrazumijeva se da ce imat backdoor
<SilverSpace> u stvari neki vanjski uredaj 
<CTCP2> "qali samo za DE murjake"
<CTCP2> ali*
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: sve kaj je kriptirano da se i odkriptirat
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: je, ali dekripciju u idealnom slucaju mozemo napraviti samo ti i ja, ne i CTCP2
 * CTCP2 ce upogonit rudarilice i probit sve te vase enkripcije
<SwetMuffin> ili jaizza. Ona mi je najsumnjivija, tko zna koliko resursa ima na raspolaganju, znamo da matematiku kuzi 
<SwetMuffin> CTCP2: aj ti vec jednom napravi svoj pool , to bi ti bilo oportunije nego da te tu gadjaju blatom cim progovoris :)
 * CTCP2 ima vise planove od nekog tamo poola
<SwetMuffin> imas 400kilokuna teskog investitora,sad je vrijeme
<SwetMuffin> pa, za exchange jos nemas para :)
<CTCP2> nemam jos, s tim jos nije dogovoreno xD
<SwetMuffin> svoj coin se ne isplati, dakle - pool 
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: CTCP2 to radi za nekoga drugoga :)
 * CTCP2 slaps SilverSpace around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> SilverSpace krivo mislis
 * SwetMuffin diskretno pokusava saznati kaj to CTCP2 radi za nekog drugog :)
<SilverSpace> tko zna za kaj ga koriste ovi rudari 
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: boli ga noga, dok god ima svojih 33% :)
<CTCP2> true
<SilverSpace> no i tebe isto i ti si u tom drustvu :)
<SwetMuffin> :))))
<SwetMuffin> Meni je sve ravno, nek me koriste da mi probiju pin za tekuci racun, ionako necu na njemu imati nista, ako ovo s majnanjem uskoro ne postane jos profitabilnije :) 
<SwetMuffin> Kontam, da sam imao para za tri graficke, vec 1/4 godine mi je majnanje moglo placati kredit za stan :) 
<SilverSpace> doduse meni mogu i pin uzeti :) mogu mi jedino minus pokriti 
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: to je to, zato smo mi u RH neustrasivi, nemas jos puno za izgubiti :)
<SilverSpace> da je sef lako biti sef bi bio onda svatko 
 * SilverSpace je bio ratni sef 100-120 ljudi kako kad godinu dana i bome nije lako 
<SwetMuffin> Postane znacajno lakse ako ih ne slusas :) Doduse, da si tako postupio vjerojatno bi poginuo isti dan :)
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: uvijek ima u ekipi ljudi koji imaju elan i spremni su raditi za tebe samo to treba znati iskoristiti
<SwetMuffin> Ha ! Chrome fakat zna biti u redu. Gledam, ako u nekom tabu svira ( youtube, drugo nisam jos probavao) taj tab desno od naslova ima ikonu zvucnika ! 
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: mislis, s tobom :) Robovlasnice :)
<SwetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-Y1TznsTwdg
<datase> SwetMuffin: Title: DINO DVORNIK - Tebi Pripadam (Frankie Goes Deep Tribute Dub), Views: 735, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: za mene :)
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: kao sto ti rudaris za nekoga drugog
<SilverSpace> :)
<SwetMuffin> :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.bonbon.com.hr/ jos uvijek nes serucka
 * SwetMuffin klima glavom na mudre rijeci
<SwetMuffin> Kak da 4 cronjoba koji sadrze nekakav find sabijem u jedan ? Nije mi bed imati 4 joba, nego kaj u isto vrijeme zele cackati po disku
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: kaj se nem moze zadati da rade jedan iza drugog
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: mogao bih, kad bi znao kad ce koji zavrsiti, ili predlazes da ih pajpam jednog za drugim ? 
<SwetMuffin> u stvari bi htio nekakav find query koji ce moci zahvatiti vise lokacija na disku, po razlicitim kriterijima
<SwetMuffin> ovako jedan finda na mjestu A po kriteriju a , drugi po mjestu B, po kriteriju b ; siguran sam da to mogu zgurati u jednu naredbu 
<SilverSpace> da na taj problem nisam mislio da ne znas kad ce koji zavrsiti
<SwetMuffin> Velim, mozda i nije problem, ako ih slozim da jedan pocne tek kad drugi zavrsi 
<ravilov> man find?
<SwetMuffin> cek da dam nekaj konkretno
<ravilov> ima hrpetina opcija
<SwetMuffin> ravilov: pa da propustim priliku da usput naucim jos 5 nevezanih stvari ( to mi se obicno desi kad tu nekaj pitam) ? Ne ! 
<ravilov> to isto mozes i citajuci man
<SwetMuffin> Vjeruj mi, man nije ni do gleznja randomnessu pomoci koju dobijem ovdje.
<SwetMuffin> Enivej, ovo je trenutno stanje: http://jebo.me/pas/5 
<ravilov> rjesenje je shell script wrapper
<SwetMuffin> bas pisem jedan :) 
<SwetMuffin> **jednu skriptu za to 
<ravilov> find ne moze pretrazivati vise pathova svaki sa svojim uvjetima
<SwetMuffin> ravilov, ceksec da otipkam kaj sam mislio i uploadam. 
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> ctrl+click == right-click
<ravilov> u xfce
<ravilov> nisam to znao
<ravilov> ops, ili to samo na taskbaru
<ravilov> *panelu
<SilverSpace> SwetMuffin: stopericu u ruke :) pa stavis po vremenu jedan za drugim :)
<SwetMuffin> ravilov: mislio sam nesto ovakvo http://jebo.me/pas/7 ( trebao bih dvije takve, jednu za mtime +90, drugu za mtime +14) 
 * SilverSpace sere nema pojma kak bi to rijesio 
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: ma mogu ih chainati s ";" ali mi se to cini losim, ne znam jel samo brijem da je lose , pa pitam
<SwetMuffin> nda, mogao bih i "done & " dodati na ovo zadnje 
<ravilov> ovo nema nikakvog smisla
<ravilov> "/path1 /path2 /path3" je sve jedan path jer je quotan
<ravilov> to nece nista naci
<ravilov> ja sam mislio da ti trebaju razliciti uvjeti
<SwetMuffin> trebam razlicite uvjete, konkretno dva - patk i mtime. 
<ravilov> to nisu uvjeti nego parametri
<SwetMuffin> Pardon
<ravilov> ako za sve pathove treba isti uvjet, pathovi se mogu nabrojat jedan iza drugog
<ravilov> find to kuzi
<SilverSpace> mislis da ";" ceka naredbu prije da zavrsi pa 
<ravilov> inace, cronjobovi se izvrsavaju pomocu sh -c
<SwetMuffin> SilverSpace: da
<SilverSpace> fakat nemam pojma 
<ravilov> trebas odluciti sta ti zapravo treba
<SwetMuffin> ravilov: imam ono sto mi treba, ali vjerujem da sam napravio skroz krivo. Skripta/job treba procesljati navedene putanje i obrisati starije od definiranog. 
<SwetMuffin> Ovo iz prvog pejsta radi. 
<ravilov> u tom slucaju ova druga skripta nema nikakvog smisla jer je potpuno neispravno
<SilverSpace> jeste probali link dali i vama sere o cetifikatu https://www.bonbon.com.hr/ 
<ravilov> uvjet je +90 ili +14
<ravilov> sta ti onda treba od toga?
<SwetMuffin> ravilov: u drugom pejstu sam naveo samo putanje kojima treba +90
<ravilov> a
<ravilov> nisam gledao detalje
<ravilov> SilverSpace, The certificate expired on 11/06/2012
<SilverSpace> ravilov: znaci da :)
<ravilov> find /path1 /path2 /path3 /path1000 -mtime +90 -exec rm -f {} \;
<ravilov> SilverSpace, da
<SwetMuffin> ravilov: oce pretrazivati sve pathove istovremeno, ili redom koji su navedeni ?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: no da, to je do jos jednoga nesposobnog administratora
<ravilov> sve
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sta i takvih ima??? :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<SwetMuffin> nda, to mi je onda isto kao i cronovi pokrenuti u isto vrijeme, nesto manje tipkanja
<SwetMuffin> Thx
<ravilov> puno je efikasnije
<ravilov> jedan find uvijek prodje CIJELU filesystem hijerarhiju ispod zadanog direktorija i onda izbaci samo ono sto zadovoljava uvjetima
<ravilov> dakle jedan find u vise pathova izbaci vise rezultata u jednom prolazu
<SwetMuffin> ! istina, fala jos jedared. Idem vidjeti kaj smijem obrisati na testnoj instanci :D
<ravilov> vise findova mora proci hijerarhiju vise puta
 * SwetMuffin zgrabi stopericu
<MmikePoso> ravilov: zakaj exec rm kad imas --delete
<MmikePoso> ili ak vec oces rm, zakaj ne -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<SwetMuffin> zato kaj je c/p ostatak onog kaj sam ja linkao , ja sam krif
<SwetMuffin> ovo kaj ti predlazes je bolje ? Kako ?
<MmikePoso> brze je
<MmikePoso> umjesto 1000k rmova imas jedan
<MmikePoso> ili par
<MmikePoso> 'brze' je, na papiru :)
<MmikePoso> inace, kolega tu testirao, kako najbrze obrisati direktorij sa 12964192634192736419236419674128936741296741 fajlova
<MmikePoso> reko bi covjek, rm -rf
<MmikePoso> al' ne
<MmikePoso> rsync --delete /tmp/empty.dir /mnt/dir/koji/hoces/obrisati/
<MmikePoso> to je puno brze
<SwetMuffin> neki dan na #d sam procitao to da je rsync brisanje brze, da
<ravilov> MmikePoso, jer je --delete BSD-ism
<ravilov> -exec je POSIX
<ravilov> sto se tice xargs, to bi bilo zgodno, da
<ravilov> MmikePoso, da, netko je tu vec linkao topic na stackoverflowu o tome
<jelly> MmikePoso: zaboravio si -a
<pkiller> http://www.redbullairrace.com/en_HR/event/rovinj
<pkiller> 12-13.04.2014
<pkiller> prvo sam mislio da me zajebava neki frend jer smo baš par dana prije gledali na youtube-u :)
<MmikePoso> jelly: ack
<SilverSpace> pkiller: da vec se zna neko vrijeme
<MmikePoso> /'o'\
<MmikePoso> 350 eura karta
<MmikePoso> lol :D
<ravilov> strasno
 * ravilov jucer kupio kartu do USA
<ravilov> samo duplo toliko :)
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: ima i skupljih 660
<MmikePoso> ravilov: kad ides?
<ravilov> 5. mj
<SwetMuffin> MmikePoso: samo si mi zakomplicirao oneliner s xargsima, ima fajlove koji imaju spejs i lajnbrejk u imenu, sad fakat moram man upogoniti :) 
 * SwetMuffin shakes fist
<SilverSpace> nocas nestalo struje i svi su mi se uredaji upalili kad je dosla lampa tv komp rpi 
<SilverSpace> gledam da nisu vanzemaljci u sobi 
<ravilov> kakve veze imaju space i linebreak?
<MmikePoso> SwetMuffin: a jos sam reko -print0 | xargs -0
<ravilov> -print0 | -0
<ravilov> pa da
<SwetMuffin> nda, ja ko seljace napisao --null :) 
<weshmashian> what they said :)
 * MmikePoso shakes the dusts off his hair
<MmikePoso> haed
<MmikePoso> head
<MmikePoso> blej
<weshmashian> mead?
<ravilov> which head?
<SwetMuffin> :*
<igustin> MmikePoso: ne baljezgaj
<MmikePoso> igustin: mlje?
<MmikePoso> nemrem
<MmikePoso> al' 
<MmikePoso> bitno mi je znati sto smatras baljezganjem
<igustin> MmikePoso: ti nemaš hair koji bi držao ikakav dust na tvojoj head
<MmikePoso> eh
<MmikePoso> OFF YOU GO, LADDIE, OFF! :)
<igustin> :P
<weshmashian> he does have a point... :)
<SwetMuffin> he does not have hair enough to mock others on subject :) 
<ravilov> zato svaki tjedan ide kod frizera na glancanje
<ravilov> *poliranje
<weshmashian> odjem po potomka u vrtitj
<ravilov> pokupi i SilverSpace-ovog
<SwetMuffin> Mozes i mojeg .. mozete i do slane sobe skupa :) 
<igustin> MmikePoso: jbg, reci ti što hoćeš, ali ja danas idem na šišanje, crkni od ljubomore :P :D
<MmikePoso> igustin: ja se sisam svaka 2 tjedna
<jelly> igustin: pix or it didn't happen
<MmikePoso> fino mi izmasiraju tjeme i to
<MmikePoso> tak da
<igustin> :D
<MmikePoso> :) i dig you, dude, dig you totally :)
<jelly> dig +short
 * SwetMuffin giggles
 * ravilov se isto sisa bar svaka 2 tjedna, inace mu pocne u oci ic
<obruT> sisas se ? :P sto si sisas ? :P
<igustin> glede rsynca...
<igustin> jedan kolega Apple-fanboy kupio WD MyCloud NAS storage
<igustin> poludio je nakon što Finderom nije uspio skoro ništa skopirati na njega
<igustin> pucao je na raznim fajlovima, pogotovo velikim
<jelly> samba ili nfs?
<MmikePoso> http://monkeypatch.me/blog/move-a-running-process-to-a-new-screen-shell.html
<MmikePoso> meni ne radi :)
<igustin> nisam siguran, ali mislim da je onaj Appleov apfs ili tako nekako (nisam radio na tome)
 * SilverSpace ide na sisanje vec dva tjedna i nikako otici 
<igustin> i na kraju je grunuo rsync u terminalu i sve prošlo, oduševio se
<ravilov> jedina pozitivna stvar osx-a je da ima terminal
<ravilov> MmikePoso, meni radi
<ravilov> sa reptyr
<ravilov> ako ti javi "unable to attach process: operation not permitted", to je do kernela (security)
<jelly> hm, 80MB ldif, bas me zanima hoce li proc
<obruT> vjerojatno ce ti crknut negdje na pola :P
<obruT> obozavam kad importam u ldap pa mi krepne negdje na nekom memberu neke grupe jer vec postoji
<jelly> izgrepao sam vani one koji su vec unutra unaprijed
<obruT> ja sam zadnji put napravio skriptu koja mi napravi report i izbaci van postojece... iako, ne bi se smjeli kao ulazni podaci pojavit vec postojeci
<jelly> idealno bi bilo kad bi slapd imao transakciju, pa da mi napuca ili cijeli ldif unutra ili nista
 * jelly bi bi muzcku zelju
<obruT> to je i meni palo na pamet, begin, ..., commit
<obruT> evo, ispunjavam muzicku zelju: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlwnRhlh7ts   iako mi stvar nije bas nesto, ne znam zasto, svidja mi se ova izvedba
<datase> obruT: Title: Can't Help Falling in Love - Elvis Presley Ukulele Cover, Views: 212046, Rating: 99.40838%
<MmikePoso> s tim ldapom samo problemi :)
<obruT> nemoj tako... meni radi (tm)
<obruT> fakat, nikad niti jedan problem u produkciji, da se skrsi, ne radi ili sta ja znam
<SwetMuffin> Je, a kaj radi ? :) 
<SwetMuffin> "biva tu" :) "ajdla" :) 
<obruT> import podataka je vec druga prica :)
<obruT> SwetMuffin: radi svasta :) autenticira, provajda podatke, stagod
<SwetMuffin> Lazes, da sve to radi imao bi probleme, it's by design ! :) 
<ravilov> nama isto ldap radi (tm)
<ravilov> s tim da je nama ldap == ad
<obruT> bas me zanima kako ce se ponasat kad presele jedan sustav na novi ldap... tamo ce biti miljoni upita u sitnoj jedinici vremena
<ravilov> meni je to crna kutija, ali kazu da radi
<ravilov> obruT, pa zove se *lightweight*, znaci da ce podnijet :p
<obruT> valjda hoce... backend baza nece biti bdb i tak neka slicna :)
<ravilov> nego dbf? :p
<ravilov> csv?
<obruT> .csv :P
<ravilov> plaintext?
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<obruT> biti ce php asocijativni niz :P
<ravilov> oh, znam!
<ravilov> php!
<ravilov> mrsh
<ravilov> to je najbolja baza!
<obruT> :)
<ravilov> jednom cu slozit i sql za nju
<ravilov> a onda cu ti prodat licencu, da imas kao backend za ldap
<jelly> obruT: ima backend-ldif, gdje su mu plaintext fajlovi backend
<jelly> zvuci skalabilno
<obruT> ma za backend treba staviti crnce (i kineze) koji ce pamtit podatke, prihvacat upite i odgovarat nazad...
<obruT> fino ih organiziras u stablo i djenja
<jelly> za red-black tree ti trebaju crnci i indijanci, ne znam koji algoritam ciljas sa crncima i kinezima
<ravilov> interracial
<ravilov> koja tisina
<ravilov> vidi se da je gotovo radno vrijeme
<ravilov> CTCP2, zanimljiv opis dogecoina na http://hrblog.ivoras.net/dajte-mi-dogecoin.html ... :p
<jelly> nije gotovo, jos se radi
<markosejic> D Vecer
<jelly> ovdje jos sunce sija
<jelly> markosejic: di si ti!?
<CTCP2> ravilov : tl;dr
<CTCP2> :D
<markosejic> u Zagrebu
<CTCP2> salim se, procitat cu kasnije
<CTCP2> btw, kaj mozes od gugleta trazit da ti zblura sliku kuce (na google street view)?
<ravilov> "Dogecoin, parodija BitCoina koja je narasla u popularan internetski meme sama po sebi i postala kvazi-ozbiljna."
<markosejic> Sada ce opet rasprava o bitcoinu
<CTCP2> ravilov : ok, semi-provokacija zabiljezena, move on
<ravilov> zasto provokacija?
<ravilov> zar nije istina?
<CTCP2> jer je to "tvoj thing" :>
<markosejic> Modus Operandi
<ravilov> pa zar nije tako nastao dogecoin?
<CTCP2> pa je, al kaj onda :D
<CTCP2> bitno je da je preasto svoju misiju :D
<CTCP2> imas pun kurac tih smece-coina
<CTCP2> svaka budala izmislja nes
<ravilov> pa zasto onda provokacija
<ravilov> samo sam primjetio cinjenicu
<ravilov> i provjeravam jel tocna
<ravilov> (actually nisam znao da je tako nastao)
<CTCP2> pa zato jer inace stalno "bockas" :D
<CTCP2> pa reko "here we go again" :D
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je kako ubrzati ldapadd
<jelly> vrti se vec 20 minuta, pise jedva 20MB/s na disk
<jelly> radi, ali upisuje mozda 100-200 entryja u sekundi)
<jelly> wow sky is clear, much amaze
<jelly> http://dogeweather.com/
<ravilov> jelly, hipotetska teorija - insert direktno u backend bazu?
<ravilov> iliti zaobidji ldapadd
<jelly> to ne znam napraviti
<jelly> jednom kad su unutra, znam slapcat pa slapadd, ali ne znam generirati metadata
<ravilov> ni ja
<ravilov> zato je samo hipotetski
<Hrki> oi, ovaj iskon blokira udp portove ili samo public trackere ?
<jelly> Hrki: ne.
<Hrki> pa kako mi je onda invalid url :/
<jelly> koji url?
<Hrki> udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce
<jelly> tracker.openbittorrent.com. 3528 IN     A       31.172.63.253
<jelly> tracker.openbittorrent.com. 3528 IN     A       31.172.63.252
<ravilov> udp:// nije razumljiv protokol
<ravilov> otkud ti to?
<Hrki> sa utorrenta
<Hrki> idem staviti noviju verziju utorrenta, izgleda da ovaj 1.8.5 uopce ne podrzava udp
<ravilov> btw
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> "invalid url" nema nikakve veze sa ISP-om ili blokiranjem portova
<ravilov> najlakse odmah krivit providera :p
<Hrki> ma da, ali ovaj ne kuzi sta mu je udp
<ravilov> pa da, i?
<ravilov> nije sigurno do iskona
<Hrki> novije verzije kada stavis udp:... napravi kak spada
<Hrki> jebe se meni za protokol
<ravilov> tome nije iskon kriv....
<Hrki> pa zato i pitam
<MmikePoso> rasti LTCu, rasti, da te prodam :)
<jelly> Hrki: tu je specka, pa generiraj ispravan upit i posalji netcatom, vidi dal se nesto vrati http://xbtt.sourceforge.net/udp_tracker_protocol.html
<Hrki> evo sad ide, kad sam skinuo 2.2.1 utorrent :) ja bio na 1.8.5
<SilverSpace> da mi je samo znati gdje treba kopat 
<pkiller> MmikePoso: sve raste :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/NPgyqt
<markosejic> lol
<markosejic> klasika kod windowsa
<SilverSpace> http://makets.vsemayki.ru/catalog_img/110432/manshort/black_500.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9b2-mchamg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Meizu MX3 and BQ Aquaris are the first Ubuntu phones, Views: 7048, Rating: 98.6722%
<MmikePoso> jednog ce dana netko zapalit index :)
<SilverSpace> ? seve 
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/slavko-linic-otvorio-profil-na-facebooku-i-opravdava-pljacku/730910.aspx
<hbogner> da cujem kritike i komentare, radi se letak pa je input dobrodosao: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1902793_10152198568368346_1997549752_n.jpg
<hbogner> slobodno se prikljucite na https://www.facebook.com/groups/541098862671461/ ako zelite
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma dobro je to za printanje 
<hbogner> ovo sam mu napisao:
<hbogner> Jel mozes napraviti da se u pozadini vidi vise tipova OSM prikaza?
<hbogner> Nešto u stilu one slike na:
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/about
<hbogner> Da se pokaze raznolikost opcija?
<ivoks> http://vimeo.com/87360528
<ivoks> stazu postavio: Ante.
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> a tek poceli 
<SilverSpace> i odlicno igraju 
<SilverSpace> mededi 0:1 
<jelly-home> huh, bukovace uzgojene na potrosenoj kavi
<OneKorea> jel kaze da uzgoji pola tone mjesecno? waw
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly-home> ventilator od napajanja se ekcenticirao kod premjestanja, koliko dodje genericko 400W napajanje?
<jelly-home> tj. jel se isplati otvarat, mijenjat vent ili ne
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ovisi kakvo je napajanje i koliko mislis ulozit u ventilatore 
<SilverSpace> ako je neko žnj onda ne isplati dat novce za ventilatore 
<SilverSpace> i onda se dogodi ko meni da crkne napajanje sa nova dva ventilatora 
<jelly-home> mislim dat sto manje novaca :-)
<jelly-home> do 100kn, na primjer
<jelly-home> dal je žnj ili ne, ne znam
<SilverSpace> jesu dva unutra 
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> ili jedan
<jelly-home> čisto sumnjam
<jelly-home> vidi se jedan izvana
<SilverSpace> ak je jedan onda 100kn nije puno za bolji vent 
<SilverSpace> za dva 100kn do nebi bilo dobro
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatskoj-treba-novih-1-5-milijuna-radnika-da-bismo-svi-zivjeli-bolje--a-place-i-penzije-napokon-bile-vece/1168446/
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00641/Untitled-7_641907S0.jpg
<Hrki> i sad se ja pitam, jesmo mi li gore na sjeveru budale sto radimo ko konjevi da hranimo ove uhljebe dole?
<jelly-home> ili je pitanje zasto dolje nema posla
<Hrki> pa jer nitko ne radi, lijeni ljudi
<Hrki> nema druge
<jelly-home> ili je ljudima dobro, pa se ne zele odseliti tamo gdje posla ima
<Hrki> pa dobro im je jer nista ne radi a primaju pomoc
<Hrki> bi ti radio da nemoras nista raditi?
<jelly-home> da, inace bih se osjecao lose
<Hrki> a cuj, hrvati katolici tamo dole se ne osjecaju
 * jelly-home nije katolik
<Hrki> oni sad grade tamo najveci crkvu u jebenom kninu koji je srpski entitet
<Hrki> nema posla, ALI za crkvu se ima
<jelly-home> nek je shareaju sa pravoslavcima
<Hrki> sa kojima, svi su protjerani :)
<jelly-home> pa onda u cem je problem
<jelly-home> gradnja = posal
<jelly-home> ak crkva placa taj rad, super
<Hrki> i tko ce kasnije imati koristi od toga?
<jelly-home> vjernici
<Hrki> onda nek crkvu zicaju za pomoc, a ne proracun
<Hrki> i nema uopce problema
<jelly-home> crkva je i mjesto druzenja
<jelly-home> i sirenja nekih korisnih (i nekih manje korisnih) nacela
<Hrki> ne vidim da im pomazu, kad su i dalje nesposobni da otvore firmi ili nesto drugo
<SilverSpace> ja da imam para izgradio bi stadion 
<SilverSpace> nogometni naravno 
<Hrki> ja bi izgradio najveci kriz na svijetu
<jelly-home> Power supply integrated	LC420H-8 V1.3
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: i nije nesto 
 * jelly-home nije zahtjevan
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kaj se onda bunis za crkvu 
<jelly-home> http://www.njuskalo.hr/kucista/napajanja-stolno-racunalo-oglas-6489007 80kn cijelo to napajanje
<Hrki> ne bunim se, bas me briga sta cobani rade, ali su mutavi
<Hrki> umjesto da naprave neku tvornicu, ovi grade najvecu crkvu, i to jos u gradu koji nema domicilno stanovnistvo
<jelly-home> crkva kao socijalni element moze donijeti puno dobra u mjesto, iako nije direktno opipljivo
<CrazyLemon> jelly-home bolje ti je da kupiš bolji vent nego cijelo to napajanje.. jer češ na kraju opet mora kupit vent :)
<SilverSpace> Tatari necu Rusima 
 * CrazyLemon ima to napajanje
<SilverSpace> bolje 80kn za vent nego 80kn za napajanje 
<jelly-home> CrazyLemon: ali ovo novo ima nove jeftine kondenzatore i vent, a novi vent je samo novi vent
<jelly-home> vent je radio ok 2g dok ga nisam tumbao 
<jelly-home> oh well, brb
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1794664_723965390967178_1774781592_n.jpg
<Mmike> weshmashian, ping
<SweetMuffin> " Na glavnim stranicama za Dogecoin možete skinuti aplikacije za nekoliko popularnih sustava (ne i Linux - rekli smo popularnih sustava) te ih instalirati. " :)
<SilverSpace> gdje je onaj druker za janukovica http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/janukovicev-sin-zubar-ima-pola-milijarde-dolara-923422
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: lol
<SweetMuffin> jelly: vilo je nedavno nekaj na newsima, nacelno svi govore da je pri samostalnoj zamjeni venta bitno u ducanu reci za kaj kupujes, da ti proda visokoprotocni vent. 
<Mmike> http://vimeo.com/58200103
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0fJYYmLflI
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Chinese corset advertisement, Views: 853515, Rating: 95.81254%
<ravilov> to vise lici na japance
<ivoks> http://www.windowsservercatalog.com/item.aspx?idItem=72f0c00b-28c9-458a-9759-67a8d65cb048&bCatID=1521
<jelly-home> srecom, malo detaljnije ciscenje i reseat ga je utisalo
<jelly-home> toliko da nisam siguran da radi...
<Mmike> pornmd
<Mmike> pa jebemti  :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vVblGlIMgw
<datase> Mmike: Title: Inside Adam Savage's Cave: Awesome Robot Spider!, Views: 2065053, Rating: 98.175412%
<SilverSpace> http://webcafe.net.hr/2014/02/26/0325007.48.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/anketa/
<SilverSpace> spori smo 
<Mmike> error: unsupported dictionary type: pqsql
<Mmike> kme :/
<Mmike> disleksicni majmun :;/
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-27
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti radis trecu smjenu 
<SilverSpace> ili sve tri :)
<ravilov> ajte spat
<SilverSpace> ti sanjas ti sanjas 
<ravilov> baba nije nista vidjela
<SilverSpace> baba nije nista dobila 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q3XlVoJ-X0#t=8m30s
<datase> ravilov: Title: Pingvini s Madagaskara-Bozicna avantura (parodija), Views: 1897603, Rating: 96.24064%
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/lol1.png
<SilverSpace> http://static.onemansblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Frog-in-a-Salad-Fail.jpg
<drj_cro> jutro
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode!
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro tikici-mikici-minuxici-linuxici ! :) 
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1975098_623229301080319_116695551_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> Super, sad mi je taj url postao root password na jednom serveru,greskom :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/rj-style-cable-ends-patent-eliminates-random-disconnections/#ftag=RSS56d97e7 # patentiran RJ konektor koji ce se brinuti da se kablovi ne istekavaju ( houpfuli ) :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/lol1.png
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1231097_825887757437327_1563998139_n.jpg # krstenje :)
<SilverSpace> kaj kaj 
<SilverSpace> F1 volan http://images.scribblelive.com/2014/2/27/842f3a60-1bb3-486e-8f69-d9ab80f06a47_800.jpg
<SilverSpace> ove godine ce svi imati iste
<jelly> vrući kaj.
<SilverSpace> ove ce godine svi imati iste
<SilverSpace> jelly: pec pec
<SilverSpace> za zagrizene rudare http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/sapphire-r9-290x-vapor-x-pripremi/130792.aspx
<jelly> tko grize rudare
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti si truba :) Svatko ima oko uprto u nVidiu , najavili su grafulje koje ce imati bolji omjer hashrate/power_usage
<BotaniCar> ( za one koji si sami placaju struju,jel ):) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-02-25/here-fts-gold-price-manipulation-article-was-removed # malo o manipulaciji cijenom zlata 
<obruT> BotaniCar: i ? kad prodajes grafu, dam parsto kuna :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ponuda za live stream i dalje stoji, ( ti bar znas da) jos uvijek imam bandwitha :) 
<obruT> hehe :)
<obruT> al nasmijao me Babicev provokativni post :)
<BotaniCar> Da, on mi je kul jer bar ne vrijedja otvoreno :) 
<Hrki> http://www.netokracija.com/redomat-erste-banka-66982
<Hrki> super fora
<BotaniCar> Vec vidim kako te moja stara majka tuce torbicom, bez obzira kaj joj pokusavas pokazati svoj broj na ekranu mobitela! Ako nisi cekao u cekaonici, ne vrijedis :)
<obruT> hmm, ja u banci nikad ne cekam na red... banka koja ima red, nije dobra banka :P
<obruT> trebali bi to uvesti u mup i ostale ustanove gdje se ceka stoljecima na red
<BotaniCar> Pise u komentarima da je vec bilo ekipe koja je nudila nesto slicno MUPu, odbili ih 
<obruT> onak, ne znam jesam li u banci cekao ikad vise od 10 minuta... i u banci ne moram stvar obavit odmah, mogu pogledat par puta u navratima i vidjeti kad nije guzva
<obruT> al mup i te pizdarije, uvijek je guzva i ceka se po sat i vise
<obruT> odem tamo, uzmem papiric, odem se fotkat za osobnu, fotokopirat pizarije, nesto pojest, vratim se i cekam jos pol sata
<Hrki> tako i ja radim, uzmem papiric i idem po gradu
<BotaniCar> Ja cekam u redu i sklapam nova prijateljstva </bezocno_laganje>
<SilverSpace> gablec, strudla od jabuka
<MmikePoso> pucatnatnadebileteidijotemajmunekretenelijencinebolimekuracmomkejadnikeuhozntregerimamongolovereprogramerekojimisledasubajejerznajunestopajtonaiuopcesistemcekojibitrebalibitmuzicarialnemadostparazabubnjarepaetoonisadmaloadministrirajulinuxe!
<BotaniCar> Da, i ja bi radije bio muzicar nego sistemac. Cuo sam da se muzicarima i sex desi nekad 
<sjemenistarac> pozdrav svima, kratak upit: koliko treba da se proceusiraju dogecoin transkacije ( u prosjeku) i je li bolje imati wallet na računalu naspram na neut?
<BotaniCar> sjemenistarac: oprosti na protupitanju, no , koju verziju ubuntua koristis ? 
<sjemenistarac> Ubuntu 12.10 i Lubuntu 
<BotaniCar> Ah, onda ti se nikad nece isprocesirati. Ubuntu/lubuntu imaju ugradjen napredni detektor akcija koje su u stvari gubljenje vremena , time ne procesiraju nista vezano uz *coine
<sjemenistarac> ma mogu i windoždere vrtit
<sjemenistarac> nego sam kontao majnati na ubuntuu
<sjemenistarac> imam 2,3 kantice koje stoje
<jelly> ovo nije kanal za majnanje
<sjemenistarac> aha, sorkač :D
<sjemenistarac> samo sam pitao :D
<jelly> nema problema, samo je svima vise pun kufer prica o tome, napravite si #majnanje-hr i sve pet
<sjemenistarac> ok :D
<BotaniCar> Ako napravis kanal, javi, nema smisla da budes sam tamo :) 
<BotaniCar> A i vrijeme je da pocnem dobijati donacije :D
<hbogner> alo alo, treba mi vasa ocna pomoc
<hbogner> imam 3 prijedloga a mogu zeti samo 2
<hbogner> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/valent_OSM_plakat.png
<hbogner> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/vedranv_plakat_OSM_1.png
<hbogner> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/vedranv_plakat_OSM_2.png
<hbogner> koja 2 uzeti? :D
<BotaniCar> 2/3 se razlikuju samo po tekstu ili sam corav pa u dizajnu ne vidim razlike ? 
<BotaniCar> ja bi 1,3 
<jelly> 2 i 3 su TL;DR
<pkiller> vidi ga moj eee701 :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, 2 i 3 su jedno je osm opcenito, a drugo osm hrvatska
<hbogner> jedan ide s prednje strane, drugi sa straznje strane
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/1959958_602135146535401_1038653628_n.jpg # NSF work/brain 
<pkiller> sa prednje stavi prvi a sa druge zadnji
<BotaniCar> i zaobli okvir textboxa na prvom :) Ljudi vise ne puse kockaste kocke :) 
<pkiller> ali font je arial totalni... tipografijom bi se trebali malo poigrat
<pkiller> za textbox se ne slažem :)
<BotaniCar> ti se drziglisera :) 
<hbogner> pkiller, ovo je napravljeno u nekoliko minuta, od dvije razlicite osobe, na volonterskoj bazi :D
<pkiller> BotaniCar: radio sam ja nekada i web stranice profesionalno :)
<BotaniCar> hbogner: brijem da radite super stvar, ali necete nikog novog zainteresirati ovakvim promo materijalima. 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ovo je za ostavit po planinarskim domovima, biciklistickim klubovima i slicno
<hbogner> trebaju nam njihovi GPS logovi
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ol-d-sejm, ja bi osobno to pogledao i zaboravio, tak mi je grdo :)
<pkiller> hbogner: bez udruživanja nema ništa... evo ja isto tako muku mučim sam sa sobom i sa onim smechem od stranice, jer nitko nema zajedničkog interesa
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://isbitcoindead.com/ :) 
<hbogner> pkiller, imamo potporu 2 udruge, i plan nam je prikljuciti se u njih, kao interesna skupina
<jelly> BotaniCar: i to isto
<pkiller> to je vec ok... ako ce i oni izdvojit svoje resurse (manpower, i vrijeme) na taj projekt
<BotaniCar> http://www.zdnet.com/apple-releases-os-x-10-9-2-update-patches-severe-ssl-bug-7000026765/#ftag=RSS14dc6a9 # apple pokrpao SSL bug
<SilverSpace> crko disk ? mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt/storage failed: Invalid argument
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: USB ? si ziher da nemas zatipak u mount komandi ? 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mozda da u mount komandi definiras FS ? 
<BotaniCar> Ili da vratis taj disk u windowse iz kojeg si iscupao i "safely remove hardware" :) 
<SilverSpace> EXT4-fs (sda1): Unrecognized mount option "umask=000" or missing value
<SilverSpace> kaj god to znacilo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: "Ext4 does not support the umask option. That is only for FAT and NTFS filesystems" 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nigdje nije bio tu je vec pristekan mjesecima
<SilverSpace> nije nista ni mjenjano 
<SilverSpace> sve je tako mjesecima radilo 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  "sudo sed -i '/sda6\|sda7/{s/,umask=000//}' /etc/fstab"  Will remove those errant lines. ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376379 ) 
<BotaniCar> ( naravno, zamijenis sad6/7 s svojima )
<pkiller> sta1 :/
<pkiller> sda!
<pkiller> 1
<BotaniCar> sha256 ! :) 
<hbogner> hvala svima n komentarima
<BotaniCar> hbogner: stavi i link na koji ljudi mogu donirati BTC/LTC ! :) 
<SilverSpace> /dev/sda1/mnt/storageext4rw,sync,umask=000 0 0
<BotaniCar> Erm, nisam thio smajli na kraju
<pkiller> hbogner: što više postojećih udruga treba uvuć u to
<hbogner> to planirma vec godinu dana, ljen sam bio
<SilverSpace> /dev/sda1 /mnt/storage ext4rw,sync,umask=000 0 0
<pkiller> i doge
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: aj samo makni umask :) To je AFAIK za non-native FSove
<SilverSpace> sve bi trebalo biti ok 
<BotaniCar> Nda, doge, pardn mi 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, trebao sam jos prije 2 godine to stavit, al zaboravio
<jelly> SilverSpace: nemres "ext4" i "umask=000" skupa imat
<SilverSpace> jelly: kak je do sad radilo 
<jelly> SilverSpace: nebitno
<pkiller> hbogner... napravi jedan banner 144 x 144 stavit cu ga na svoj sajt
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nije radilo, to si mijenjao nakon zadnjeg mounta i zaboravio rebootat, dam CTCP2ova jaja na panj da je tak
<jelly> a ni sync nije previse zdrav
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj je sync los ? 
<jelly> za disk
<BotaniCar> habanje ? 
<jelly> za performanse
<BotaniCar> ahh, thx
<jelly> za zivce!
<BotaniCar> Meh, znajuc silvera, ima neki nabrijani SSD , fucka se njemu 
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ae, onaj za 999kn
<pkiller> hbogner: ustvari 250 x 250 px je ... :) prije je bio 144 :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nis nije dirano bas nis mjesecima
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemoj se ljutiti, ali ja svaki dan radim s korisnicima koji "nish ne diraju" pa me tvoja izjava moze ponukati samo da pocnem psovati :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> Mozda te Mmike haknuo, on je takav
<hbogner> pkiller, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/200px-Logo_Croatia.svg.png ?
<MmikePoso> kaj kaj
<SilverSpace> nis budem ga ponovo formatirao 
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: zakaj guras umaskoFe u SilverSpaceov fstab ? Upasio si coveka :)
<hbogner> pkiller, to imam od prije, oces novi?
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: placaju me za to
<pkiller> cek cek da probam
<hbogner> i da to je SilverSpace-ovo djelo :D thx SilverSpace 
<MmikePoso> komunisti hrvatske su mi rekli da mu to napravim
<BotaniCar> +1 for anything "placaju me za to" :) 
<hbogner> lakostavi koje god hoces, slozio mi covjek svg
<pkiller> hbogner: daj probaj negdje di pise nesto... kao onaj prvi samo manji...
<pkiller> nece nitko kliknut ako nezna sta je
<BotaniCar> "cat /dev/null > /var/log/pgsql" # 14GB mjesta za .. pornice :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: evo nekim slucajem se opet pojavio nakon 4 reboota
<SilverSpace> pih 
<pkiller> hbogner: preradi ovaj na 250 x 250 da ostane sav text i logo... a liku odreži glavu :) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/valent_OSM_plakat.png
<ravilov> : > /var/log/pgsql
<ravilov> does the same thing
<BotaniCar> ravilov: thx
<pkiller> ovo je paradox... covjek skuži kako pitati "povezano pitanje" a pita ovakvo nešto http://pcmozak.com/1730/jel-se-moze-dograditi-ta-integrisana-grafcika
<BotaniCar> pkiller: pitanje nije toliko glupo. Moze se "nadograditi" u kontekstu dijeljenja vise sistemske memorije s grafikom. 
<pkiller> pa ni jedno pitanje nije toliko glupo {dobro. ajde. neka su baš za u bilježnicu zapisat :)}
<BotaniCar> Neka su za spaliti biljeznicu :D
<pkiller> imam listu ... mislim objaviti pravu malu knjižicu i dijelit okolo po call centrima :)
<BotaniCar> matere ti, al ti je nabujala stranica od kad sam zadnji put gledao, pkiller :)
<pkiller> kako misliš nabujala?
<pkiller> cice i guzice dobila? :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, bilo je praznjikavo prije, sad imas pitanja 
<pkiller> ma svaka 2-3 dana neko pitanje
<BotaniCar> "kako-da-naredim-internet-na-tabletu"
<pkiller> imam oko 200 pogleda dnevno i to 96% google trafic
<pkiller> zamisli još da sam bezobrazan i da se reklamiram negdje :)
<BotaniCar> Vise vjuova  nego moj helpdesk :) OK, to je zato jer mi pomognemo tako temeljito da satremo i uzrok problema zauvijek :) 
<pkiller> koji helpdesk?
<BotaniCar> ma, od firme :)
<pkiller> aha
<jelly> kre http://metro.co.uk/2014/02/27/road-to-be-closed-for-a-month-so-hundreds-of-toads-can-cross-it-safely-4323866/
<BotaniCar> Hypno toad approv^C^CAll hail hypno toad! 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: :)
<hbogner> pkiller, kasnije, sad se jurim pakirati pa na put kad ovo tiskaju
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ping
<pkiller> ctcp6: 1v:!2:sd:32:sd:sd
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKA4w2O61Xo
<datase> ravilov: Title: Can You Solve This?, Views: 1959330, Rating: 96.38882%
<SilverSpace> zjev
<ravilov> samo ti zijevaj
<ravilov> nesto bi ti moglo uletit
<BotaniCar> SENDVIC! 
<ravilov> http://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/1352927804404_4049602.png
<BotaniCar> .save_url
<SilverSpace> ravilov: biraj kaj ti pase http://i46.tinypic.com/15o9q4y.jpg
<ravilov> wut
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> i tak, od Metroa nisam uspio zaspat u popdnevnu smjenu...
<BotaniCar> Krivim klinca
 * weshmashian isto krivi BotaniCarevog klinca
<BotaniCar> Idem pitati sheficu jel smijem ranije doma da ga ukorim </innocent>
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1uGiOQdogM&feature=em-subs_digest-vrecs
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Asus Maximus VI Impact ROG Mini-ITX Motherboard Review, Views: 37305, Rating: 97.886304%
<ivoks> http://imgur.com/0LwsOue
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> ivoks:  :) 
<SilverSpace> http://imgur.com/gallery/C6g3zP1 
<SilverSpace> pijanac
<ivoks> ovaj bijeli
<ivoks> to mi je od sefa :)
<BotaniCar> hehe, kul, vidim da ne brine puno o tome koliko zagadjuje planetu :) Zakaj ne vozite svi aute na struju ivoks ? 
<hbogner> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/2014-02-27-osm-letak.pdf
<hbogner> jel ovo ok?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: sexy! 
<BotaniCar> kartirate ili mapirate ? 
<hbogner> kod nas je karta, pa se moze reci da kartiramo
<hbogner> takav je dogovor kod prijevoda
<jelly> dakle igra se na tu kartu
<jelly> hbogner: najs
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj nisi stavio hr logo
<jelly> možda bi rečenicu za osm-hr preformulirao nekak, ali ovo je sasvim fino
<jelly> ocjena: 4
<hbogner> SilverSpace, zurba, jurio
<jelly> ivoks: koliko ima nivoa sefovlja do marka
<hbogner> jelly, od onog sveg teksta na 2 strane sam sveo na ovo
<ivoks> jelly: do marka?
<ivoks> jelly: mark nije sef
<jelly> ivoks: pf, koji je onda on faktor!
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ovo mi stize iz tiskare za pol sata
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ta ploca kosta 170 funti,jebate, k'o neka prava ploca
<ivoks> vlasnik
<hbogner> zato sam zurio
<ivoks> on se ne bavi upravljanjem firme
<jelly> ivoks: dobro, on je sef nad CEOjom
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovaj servis bi imao posla http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvNnv7nh2Es
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How to build a MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING PC, Views: 1236073, Rating: 63.592052%
<jelly> ivoks: koliko ima do CEO-ja +1? :-)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da skupo ko vrag
<ivoks> al jasno da on nesto hoce, to tako bude
<ivoks> ipak smo mi svi njegovi :)
<jelly> systemd ftw!
<jelly> </troll>
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: majko mila kako je ova rivjuerica los narator , em ju ne razumijem, em bi zaspo kraj nje i uz tolike cice :) 
<ivoks> pa systemd je vec gotova stvar
<jelly> da, gotova kad je mark reko da je gotova
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zato sam i stavio :)
<ivoks> pa rekao je
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i stalno se smjeska ko da je pipka netko :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: prewstala mi je biti sexy kad NIje dijagonalno zatezala vijke na CPU hladnjaku :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ona iz prvoh linka se povremeno hihoce :=)
<jelly> How to build a MSI Z87-GD65 GAMING PC korak 1) nafrljite termostat na +28 da se curica ne prehladi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi se vec zabiljezio za novi ubuntu telefon
<jelly> SilverSpace: koji, zar nece biti dva?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nisam, ali bi uzeo ovaj spanjolski
<hbogner> SilverSpace, letak se upravo tiska :D
<hbogner> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/2014-02-27-letak.jpg
<ravilov> zaboravio si im rec da tiskaju u boji :
<ravilov> :p
<hbogner> ravilov, 10-15x veca cijena, tkao da ne :D
<BotaniCar> ono kaj si linkao u boji mocno izgleda 
<jelly> prednjicu u boji, zadnjicu u sivo
<BotaniCar> zadnjicu uza zid, nikad ne znas ! :) 
<jelly> (za razliku od gaća, koje se oblače prednjicu žuto, zadnjicu smeđe)
<ravilov> i tange isto?
<BotaniCar> Cek, tko jos danas noci gace ?Osim na stapu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: super baci ih iz aviona i u moj kvart :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti si car, fakat, vec dugo nisam vidio sipanje letaka iz aviona. Se mora gradu kaj platiti za to ? 
<BotaniCar> ja isto pitam .. 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, dodjes ovih dana na ono neko okupljanje?
<hbogner> pa ti onda dam
<ravilov> to nije kul ko iz aviona
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da moras dobiti odobrenje
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mislio sam vise u kontekstu, to netko poslije mora pocistiti (komunalac), 'el se to placa ?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: gdje kad nisam uopce u igri nemam FB
<ravilov> pa zasto nemas?
<ravilov> tvoja sramota :p
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyQZ13jobIY
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Ghost B.C. - Secular Haze, Views: 2364247, Rating: 92.13494%
<ravilov> obviously you're missing out
<hbogner> SilverSpace, https://lists.openstreetmap.org/pipermail/talk-hr/2014-February/002063.html hebo te facebljak
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ljudi pokupe jebote patak :) za svaki doneseni letak 10lipa
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa to se vise isplati nego boce, vise mi ih stane u ruksak
<SilverSpace> hbogner: promako mi taj spam u inboxu
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/p403x403/1618419_10152238840904630_824008735_n.jpg
<hbogner> SilverSpace, daj onda na netu sve procitj da ti jos nesto nije promaklo :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vjeruj mi puno toga mi promaklo puno puno 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, probaj kao njuz grupu citati: http://news.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gis.openstreetmap.region.hr
<obruT> "Eto vam na, muške svinje! - potpuno gola prosvjedovala protiv muškog šovinizma"  http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00642/000_Mvd6594738_642375S0.jpg
<obruT> bome nas je ponizila, sve muskarce
<BotaniCar> Uzasno se osjecam nakon sto sam vidio ovaj protestni performans. 
<BotaniCar> Idem dobit' mengu
<obruT> ja isto
<obruT> ak sve pocnu tak prosvjedovat, fakat cemo nastradat
<BotaniCar> Na trenutak sam zabrijao da je i baba u pozadini ( desno ) isto gola :)
<SilverSpace> je
<ravilov> SilverSpace vec prostudirao na max zoom
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tNMdbq_Z7w # Darn you , jelly i want my amiga back now 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Neuromancer AMIGA OCS 1989)(Interplay)[cr Nosferatu] adf, Views: 950, Rating: 100.0%
<ravilov> vidim po googlu da zeni golotinja ionako nije strana
<jelly> BotaniCar: huh, c64 je imao bolju muziku i digitalizirani audio na introu
<SilverSpace> Miss Butt http://is.gd/2zPPMS
<BotaniCar> jelly: maknuo sam se s komodorca cim sam mogao jer nisam mogao doci do floppya ili redovnog dobavljaca modula. Amiga je jednostavno bila brza. ( isusova majko, kak je taj c64 imao dobar zvuk)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/umro-u-lokvi-krvi-pilio-granu-u-dvoristu-pa-si-razrezao-ruke-i-vrat/1168933/
<ravilov> 4 sinusoidalna modulirana kanala?
<ravilov> hm
<BotaniCar> ravilov: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64#Sound
<jelly> 3 kanala, filteri i modulacije.  Primjer ring modulacije https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM-RKzLNgW8&nofeather=True
<datase> jelly: Title: Bomfunk MC'S - Freestyler (C64 SID Tune by Agemixer), Views: 7572, Rating: 95.294114%
<ravilov> bit ce da se krivo sjecam
<ravilov> sta ne moze amiga ili atari to isto
<BotaniCar> Jok, bar amiga
<jelly> 16bitne makinje su generaciju novije i mogu dosta vise
<jelly> na amigi su bila uredna 4 8bitna DAC kanala, uz pazljiv raspored glasnoce do 13-14 bita, stereo
<BotaniCar> plus kaj si mogao kupiti hardverske nadogradnje koje su ju cinile sposobnom (za ono vrijeme) za solidnu produkciju 
<BotaniCar> Audio, jel 
<jelly> atari st nije bio tak dobar zvuk sam po sebi, ali je imao native midi i/o sto ga je cinilo solidnim kontrolerom za midi-bazirani studio
<hbogner> atari su redovito koristitli u glazbenim studijima, bar onima u kojima sam ja bio
<BotaniCar> Debian and Yellow Dog Linux can run on the AmigaOne.
<jelly> imao sam uključen proxy u .de i sad mi skype šalje mailove na njemačkom
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/34379/kako-zene-vide-pedale-u-autu-
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha
<jelly> set adorable to MAX http://imgur.com/gallery/L5zlTit 
<jelly> za par godina ce biti nsfw, gola prsa
<BotaniCar> Fakat, da nisi rekao, ne bi ni skuzio .. 
<jelly> još baba, još kolača
 * jelly se pita Å¡to radi marketing u $firmi
<BotaniCar> jelly: znam sto ne rade, nisu mi se prodali, ostao sam nat.ht-u iako sam razmatrao prelazak 
<BotaniCar> http://imgur.com/iok0Ugq # the simpsoooooons
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako nemas dostupnost na $firminoj infrastrukturi, nisam siguran koliko se isplati prelaziti
<BotaniCar> jelly: i gudiji koje nude za prelazak su .. bezveze
 * weshmashian ce ugasit iskon.tv ovijeh dana
<jelly> BotaniCar: ja opće ne gledam jednokratne gudije, samo mjesečnu cijenu pomnoženu s trajanjem ugovora
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako mi tetka na telefonu ne zna reći na koju ukupnu cifru se obvezujem, onda ne zaslužuju moje novce
<BotaniCar> jelly: odem ja tematski na stranu, ovim zadnjim si me podsjetio na sve-i-svaki razgovor koji imam s $bankom , uvijek mi nude nesto, i osopnu se kad trazim kumulativ troska sad, i ako-prihvatim-ponudu :)
<hbogner> evo, ltci mi ispouceni na kucnu adresu :D
<hbogner> *letci
<hbogner> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ispovijest-djecaka-koji-je-proveo-noc-s-profesoricom--nisam-mogao-vjerovati-koliko-sam-sretan-/1168830/
<hbogner> ha haa ha
<jelly> sfw?
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/tDK6wIP.jpg
<hbogner> http://9gag.com/gag/aRQodjA <- dilbert
<ravilov> http://images.scribblelive.com/2014/2/26/a82d9a16-1a68-48f3-b11f-fd3d05f2b0ed_800.png
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/30ZX0En.png
<Mmike> https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC
<jelly> give these people HAIRRRRR
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANa9Oku-JM
<datase> jelly: Title: COME ON, COHAAGEN! GIVE THESE PEOPLE AIR! - Arnold Schwarzenegger, Views: 15179, Rating: 98.688526%
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/betonske-stepenice-koje-zavrsavaju-u-boriku/1168956/
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne kuzim zasto nounar misli da je nesvhrovito
<jelly> aj ti siđi dole iz šume
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) 
<ravilov> obruT bi ostao veselo visit na stijeni
<SilverSpace> sve ima svoju svrhu jedino kaj su ove na krivom mjestu
<SilverSpace> koliko vi vjerujete u chemtrails
<jelly> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/feb/27/gchq-nsa-webcam-images-internet-yahoo 7.1% (±3.7%, p=0.95) prometa na Yahoo Webcam su golotinja 
<SilverSpace> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Contrail.fourengined.arp.jpg
<jelly> pa ti reci da NSA i njihov susjed GCHQ ne rade ništa korisno
<SilverSpace> za nsa rade i ovi nasi rudari nesvjesno 
<jelly> unlikely
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/R0acUS8h_qI
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Why in the world are they spraying? (2012) (prevedeno), Views: 11041, Rating: 97.52578%
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ali
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakve su to gluposti
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod istih
<Mmike> si vidio watertrails?
<Mmike> http://www.visualphotos.com/photo/2x5178091/aerial_view_of_boat_leaving_water_trails_35the0155pc.jpg
<hbogner> danas me diskovi nevole
<hbogner> prebacujem cca 120 giga i eksterni disk stalno puca
<hbogner> tj stalno gubi konekciju
<hbogner> zadnji fajl mi je 40 giga i stalno puca na njemu
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> agsdadfsgfhgafsafds
<hbogner> aaaargh
<hbogner> opet
<Mmike> hbogner, a ti iznova svaki put
<hbogner> rsync -avh --progress --partial 
<hbogner> nakon 2 il 3 pokusaja :D
<hbogner> za sad ide
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zakaj gluposti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' i u duhove vjerujes? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> hmm
<hbogner> Mmike, mozda ovo radi problem: [101895.813504] Buffer I/O error on device sde1, logical block 788305
<Mmike> mogo bi bit :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, svaka razumna osoba zna da su chemtrailsi pizdarije
<Mmike> pliz budi medj njima :)
<Mmike> http://sportske.jutarnji.hr/uzbuna-u-red-bullu---imamo-bolid-koji-zaostaje-za-mercedesom-sest-sekundi-po-krugu--/1168886/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ^^
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da znam i pratim motor renault je koma 
<SilverSpace> mercedes rastura 
<SilverSpace> ovakve razlike nikada nisu bile i koliko ni se cini na prvoj utrci pola grida ne bi smjelo na stazu 
<Mmike> to ce bit zanimljivo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> zadrzali mi auto na servisu
<SilverSpace> kaj si spalio klipove 
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> mijenjanje kuplunga i jos neke sitnice
<ivoks> vrijeme je za novi
<ivoks> koliko sam ulozio u zadnja 4 mjeseca, mogao sam godinu dana placati lizing
<SilverSpace> ovi srbi fakat nisu normalni "Kozaci love lidera srpske dijaspore", glasi jedan od naslova u novinama
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/112/zagreb-autom-namjerno-usao-u-krivi-smjer-u-vukovarskoj-355438
<Hrki> tko su kozaci
<SilverSpace> muslimani 
<Hrki> ode alen u barcu, tako se radi posao
<Hrki> bas me zanima koga ce tovari prodati
<SilverSpace> Hrki: sve 
<Hrki> sve za 150 000€
<Hrki> pa tolko mamic povuce u mjesec dana
<SilverSpace> da sad u dinamu ne ostaje ni jedan dinamov igrac
<SilverSpace> steta kaj ti svi klinci odu van 
<Mmike> CTCP5, http://ultracoin.net
<Hrki> pa sta ce ovdje raditi, igrati na krumirilistu
<Mmike> ivoks, kolko star, koliko km, koliko ce te kuplung kostat?
<ivoks> 9 godina, 280.000, 10.000
<ivoks> ne samo kuplug, vec i zamasnjak
<Mmike> uhaj
<Mmike> to je prvi put da kuplung mjenjas?
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> Hrki: bar igraju 
<SilverSpace> kaj ce sad u barci igrat mos misliti 
<SilverSpace> propas ce sigurno 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zasto mislis da bi barca kupila nekog igraca da im sjedi na klupi?
<ivoks> ulagat ce u njega kako bi ga kasnije jos bolje prodali
<Hrki> pa ne kupuje barca igrace da ih preprodaje :)
<Hrki> samo bi bilo bolje da ne iso u neki srednji klub prije kao modric
<Hrki> mogo bi izgorit tamo jer ima previse dobrih igraca
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ni prvi ni zadnji koji propast u barci kojeg su kupili 
<Hrki> trebo je on u totenhamu zavrsit, ali mu je stari htio jos uhljebit 2 sina s njim, da im klub skolu placa, cijeloj familiji, ovi su ga odbili, probo je hrvatski model uhljebljivanja familije
<obruT> s cim se vi zamarate
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/zablude-o-mesu-koje-ce-razveseliti-mesozdere-i-naljutiti-vegetarijance/731162.aspx
<Hrki> vegani su picke, kao to je zdravo a onda mi uzimaju tablete da dobe neke minerale
<Hrki> sad mi niej jasno, ako je tako zdravo cemu dodaci
<Hrki> 8. Meso deblja
<Hrki> lol, da zato svi sportasi jedu meso radi proteina i jako su debeli
<Hrki> Jedina rubrika koja bi bolje odgovarala ovom površnom tekstu od postojeće je "Index Black Humour".
<Mmike> ivoks, pa fino je izdrzo
<Mmike> ja sam na mazdi 323 staroj  prvi put kuplung na 180k mijenjao 
<Mmike> drugi put se ne racuna jer sam razbio auto :)
<Mmike> pa sam svasta mijenjao :)
<Hrki> sad mi je jasno zasto tako dobro znas sve te prometne propice :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> 15 dana do prve utrke a jos se ne zna tko ce otkupit i gdje ce se gledati f1
<Mmike> u .hr?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> sigurno ce biti 
<SilverSpace> ali jos nista tko i kako 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno max tv sto meni nista ne pomaze ako moj provajder ne preuzme signal
<jelly-home> * r00t-err0r zene su kao IP adrese, neka je staticna neka dinamicna :) <jelly-home> r00t-err0r: #linux.hr is over there --> <r00t-err0r> i dont link croatia <r00t-err0r> i dont know to speak croatian
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/F8LwNE
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<jelly-home> sta :-)
<SilverSpace> http://makezine.com/2013/04/14/47-raspberry-pi-projects-to-inspire-your-next-build/
<obruT> đe ima vaki traktor za kupt ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMFpF9fFy24
<datase> obruT: Title: Clipe Imperador STARA HD Clipe Oficial, Views: 1540587, Rating: 85.966%
<SilverSpace> ovaj lego zelim https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTq2V1aPAp8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: CubeStormer II "The Ultimate Cube Solver", Views: 194232, Rating: 98.62955%
<SilverSpace> obruT: :D
<SilverSpace> Janukovič je pobjegao s 37 milijardi dolara
<SilverSpace> Barca trenutno nema nijednog igrača mlađeg od 22 godine u prvoj ekipi
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-28
<vileni> jutro?
<Mmike> di smo ono rekli da se mountaju dodatni lokalni filesystemi?
<Mmike> /srv ?
<ivoks> ovisi
<ivoks> u principu ne postoji pravilo
<ivoks>  /mnt je 'privremeni' mount
<ivoks>  /media je za cdrom, diskete, sd i slicno
<ivoks> (znaci, nesto sto stalno postoji ali se ne koristi stalno)
<ivoks> a ostalo mountas gdje ces koristiti
<jaizza> dobro jutro ljudovi
<ivoks> npr... neces home mountati u /mnt/home, pa onda raditi bind-mount ili nesto tome slicno
<ivoks> mountat ces na /home
<jelly> /srv je za, well, servise
<jelly> ak bi imao kajjaznam ubuntu mirror, mogao bi taj fs drzati pod mountpojntom /srv/www/hr.archive.ubuntu.com 
<Mmike> znaci, npr
<Mmike> imam mysql datadir, imam mysql innodb transaction logove (poseban set diskova), imam innodb doublewrite buffere (i to poseban set diskova)
<Mmike> dje bi vi to naturili? mountali unutar /var/lib/mysql ?
<Mmike> recimo: /var/lib/mysql/{data,innodblogs,innodbdoublewrite}
<Mmike> imam jos i mysql binlogove i relaylogove koji su isto u posebnim direktorijima (/var/lib/mysql/binlogs i ./relaylogs)
<Mmike> ili turnit to u /srv/mysql/data, /srv/mysql/innodblogs, /srv/mysql/innodoublekurac, kao posebne mountpointe
<Mmike> i onda na symlinkat to u /var/lib
<Mmike> tj, /var/lib/mysql
<Mmike> da, /mnt je privremeni mount (ja sam krivo brijao da je to za externe exporte/mountove)
<Mmike> a /media je removable
 * Mmike procitao FHS opet prije nego sto je pitao :D
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ste culi
<ivoks> od 29. do 31. freenode nece raditi
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> bogme mislim da nit ja necu od 29. do 31. raditi :)
<Mmike> a mislim da me nti dijete tih dana nece gnjavit
<Mmike> idemo pit! :)
<obruT> nego, pitanje za windowsase... kak se u windozama vidi da li na nekom portu nesto slusa ?
<ivoks> netstat
<ivoks> (ako imas normalni windows; ako imas nesto ovo novije, koje nema ni telenet vise, onda ne znam)
<obruT> bas sam isao pogledat jel ima nestat, ima cak
<jelly> ivoks: 29. do 31.03.?
<ivoks> 2.
<obruT> uvijek imaju akciju 30.2. :P
<jelly> ivoks koristi mysql sa upit datuma?
<obruT> mislim da nikad jos otkad postoji nije radio na te datume
<jelly> s/sa/za/
<obruT> jelly: :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCSg9imrmHo neško slatko
<datase`> jelly: Title: COKOLADA - VIS IDOLI (1983), Views: 38388, Rating: 96.94656%
<Mmike> JA BIH TE LJUBIO
<Mmike> super je doma bit nekad
<Mmike> znea spava
<Mmike> mali spava
<Mmike> milina :D
<jelly> sad navij muziku na 11 i OPLETI
<markosejic> d dan
<ravilov> Mmike, treba sto prije napravit jos bar jednog, da su ti vece sanse da bar jos netko u kuci ne spava
<Mmike> polako
<Mmike> doci cemo do toga
<ravilov> nene
<ravilov> odma sada odma
<ravilov> dok je stress level jos high
<ravilov> nije fora kad mali naraste
<jelly> tempirajte tako da imaju isti rođendan, samo s godinu dana razlike
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> http://www.coindesk.com/unilateral-statement-regarding-mt-gox-insider/
<ravilov> to ce im bit jako dobra referenca ako "goxed" postane standardno prihvacen termin
<ravilov> navodno misle kasnije uskrsnut pod imenom Gox, to im onda bas i nece pomoci
<ravilov> https://blog.blockchain.com/2014/02/06/blockchain-response-to-apple/
<CTCP2>  "We're sorry, but we can no longer support Facebook Messenger for Windows, and it will stop working on March 3, 2014.</p><p style="padding: 0 5px">We really appreciate you using Messenger to reach your friends, and we want to make sure you know that you can keep chatting and view all your messages on <a href="//www.facebook.com">http://www.facebook.com</a>."
<CTCP2> haha, koji su to vrhunski i nesposobni idioti. pa to smece FB sam i koristio jos jedinno zato jer ima taj sugavi messenger. sad cu ga malo sipak
<CTCP2> +, u par godina nisu bili sposobni napraviti normalnu aplikaciju za taj messenger nego su koristili Firefox engine :)))))
<CTCP2> firma vrijedna 50-100 milijardi dolara nije mogla platiti nekog klinju da napravi normalnu desktop aplikaciju
<ravilov> ocigledno nemaju interesa u tome
<ravilov> uvijek mozes chatati direktno sa stranica
 * ravilov koristi FB ali nikad ne koristi chat u njemu
<CTCP2> ma da ne bi otvaro browser za to smece
<CTCP2> i drzo cijeli dan upaljeno
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> CTCP2, ili to ili chataj preko nekog drugog sustava
<ravilov> ni meni se ne svidja FB chat pa ga zato i ne koristim
<ravilov> uvijek mozes umjesto da gundjas i pricas da je smece sam sjest i napravit chat klijent
<ivoks> http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/652-best-of-mwc-2014-awards-smartphones-mobile.html
<vileni> pa pidgin podrzava fb chat?
<ivoks> Microsoft will still cling to Windows Phone desperately, however. The company still has not evolved beyond its ancient "Windows-first" mentality, so I expect them to soldier on, hoping desperately for something to change so Windows Phone can finally get significant market share.
<ivoks> Dream on, Microsoft.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://www.itworld.com/open-source/407017/will-microsoft-dump-windows-phone-android
<SilverSpace> MS ce pobjediti
<SilverSpace> 5$ me kosta dio, a postarina do zg 11$ 
<markosejic> D Dan
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-DZ0KtR3RY&feature=kp
<datase`> jelly: Title: EINS ZWEI POLIZEI - MO-DO (official video), Views: 3081342, Rating: 96.678372%
<markosejic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyOy8kxvVrk
<datase`> markosejic: Title: Stone Temple Pilots - Creep (Video), Views: 919169, Rating: 99.4766%
<SilverSpace> kaj
<ravilov> jelly, otkud si to samo izrodio
<ravilov> to je bio trash jos 90tih
<ravilov> danas nije nista bolji :)
<markosejic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xp5cnbTDJ4
<datase`> markosejic: Title: Grave Digger - The Brave/Scotland United, Views: 368231, Rating: 98.84598%
<ravilov> CTCP2, Mmike i ostali rudari: http://explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Rob/givemeyourcash.png
<jelly> ravilov: gut gut spa guut
<jelly> supa*
<jelly> alles super gut!
<ravilov> ja ja
<markosejic> sad ste me sjetili na jedan vic
<jelly> das ist nicht normal??
<markosejic> nein das is super
<MmikePoso> Ja: You don't have that in HA setup, this master sever is SPOF
<MmikePoso> customer: we had it like this for years, what is the chance that it will die now? We don't need another server. 
<MmikePoso> Ja: <aksjnd<kjnsfadksjgna>
<markosejic> e 
<ravilov> MmikePoso, don't fix it if it ain't broken?
<ravilov> logika koja u principu ne funkcionira u stvarnom svijetu
<MmikePoso> kako ovo:
<MmikePoso> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<jelly> MmikePoso: kad crkne, jos ce vas kriviti da ste ga namjerno
<MmikePoso> jelly: upravo to! "Kako to 2 godine nije crklo i sad bas kad nam ti kazes, eto, crche!"
<jelly> kako ono? imas dva shella koji se bore za isti tty 
<ravilov> MmikePoso, nevidljivo imas UTF-8 znakovlje
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> zbrlj
<ravilov> but yes
<jelly> ps -fe |grep `tty`
 * ravilov yoda is
<ravilov> ne
<MmikePoso> ravilov: kak
<MmikePoso> nemam
<MmikePoso> isti je znak
<MmikePoso> sve je isto
<ravilov> nije u tome
<jelly> MmikePoso: probaj:
<jelly> /bin/echo $$
<jelly> par puta za redom
<MmikePoso> http://jebo.me/pas/7
<MmikePoso> sve je ok
<MmikePoso> neki kurac s pejstanjem je
<MmikePoso> al' ne vidim di
<MmikePoso> naime, to sam iz jira wikija internog pejsto
<ravilov> ako npr u non-UTF8-aware shell utipkas Å¡ i onda ^H, obrisat ce samo zadnji znak
<MmikePoso> DUGA DUGA DUGA DUGA
<jelly> nemoj pejstaj iz web browsera u shell
<ravilov> MmikePoso, nije
<ravilov> MmikePoso, vim u terminalu http://i.imgur.com/R416uf1.png
<ravilov> <feff> je neki BOM-marker u UTF-8
<jelly> http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste
<ravilov> BOM = Byte Order Mark
<jelly> MmikePoso: imate confluence?
<MmikePoso> jelly: valjda, da
<MmikePoso> hm, ravilov 
<MmikePoso> zanimljivo :)
<MmikePoso> thnx
<ravilov> np
<MmikePoso> iako
<MmikePoso> sad sam opet izkopirao
<MmikePoso> i sad je ok
<MmikePoso> doh
<MmikePoso>  :D
<ravilov> dosta ovisi i o termu/shellu/kozmickim zrakama
<jelly> bas sam se iznenadio kak copy/paste iz browsera u confluence proizvede citljiv rezultat: bold, bullet liste, monospace komadi koda
<jelly> kolega ima nagovorit mgt da je confluence super stvar za razliku od sharepointa koji je ziva tlaka koristit
<SilverSpace> kisa
<ravilov> pljusak
<jelly> sunce!
<MmikePoso> Owner Mark Karpeles said, 'There was some weakness in the system, and the bitcoins have disappeared. I apologize for causing trouble.'"
<MmikePoso> Ovaj je k'o Sanader :)
<jelly> YWMV
<jelly> MmikePoso: da disappeared!
<ravilov> MmikePoso, we screwed you over and ruined your life, sorry for the inconvenience
<jelly> kaj je to 700kBTC
<ravilov> 800k+
<MmikePoso> pa velim
<MmikePoso> k'o sanader :)
<ravilov> toliko je ukradeno
<MmikePoso> 'Doso svemirski brod i usiso sve novce!'
<ravilov> ali su se dijelom namirili
<ravilov> (tko je owner broda? pa JA!)
<jelly> ali velim, napravite si ##bitkojn-hr 
<jelly> kaj je to tak tesko
 * ravilov -u je najsmjesnije sto je kratica za bitcoin BTC, sto je nekad davno bila neka azijska marka izuzetno jeftinih i izuzetno losih CD medija i uredjaja
<jelly> /j ##bitkojn
<CTCP2> #bitkonj
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikePoso> jelly: no way!
<MmikePoso> sljiedece sto vidim je - naprvite si f1-hr
<ravilov> jelly, nije tesko, nego je too easy
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: a ne ne
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: ustani u obranu sad, nemoj sutit, pa da i tebi dodju! :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikePoso> tako je!
<MmikePoso> zajedno smo, prdimo i toplo nam je!
<ravilov> bit ce da nije fora pricat o necemu ako to bar nekoga ne iritira :p
<SilverSpace> malo se jelly rasbahatio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: formula se desava jednom tjedno kroz pola godine, a ovo je cijelo vrijeme, dosta vise bre
<jelly> niti pola godine, koliko ima 20 utrka?
<MmikePoso> nema
<MmikePoso> 18 ili 17
<MmikePoso> trebalo bit 19
<MmikePoso> al' su otkazali neke
<MmikePoso> http://www.formula1.com/races/calendar.html
<MmikePoso> 19 ipak
<MmikePoso> kaj ih je trebalo bit 21?
<MmikePoso> pricalo se i o meksiku
<ravilov> Mmikeovi F1 monolozi :p
<MmikePoso> osla duga
<MmikePoso> a bas je bila lijepa
<jelly> pix or it didn't happen
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI
<datase`> jelly: Title: Yosemitebear Mountain Double Rainbow 1-8-10, Views: 39142479, Rating: 96.958132%
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) 
<jelly> (pa nek neko veli da trava ne skodi)
<ravilov> jelly, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX0D4oZwCsA
<datase`> ravilov: Title: DOUBLE RAINBOW SONG!! (now on iTunes), Views: 34032120, Rating: 98.07698%
<jelly> yeah!
<jelly> OMG
<SilverSpace> jelly: upravo sam ja jednu dugu snimio 
<jelly> (so intense)
<SilverSpace> sad ce na youtube
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne zaboravi u videu bit napusen ko ovaj lik
<MmikePoso> http://www.lakako.com/instagram/post/665883815812324131
<MmikePoso> jelly: ^^
<MmikePoso> http://www.lakako.com/instagram/post/611716134347790359
<MmikePoso> heh :)
<MmikePoso> ovo je kad sam bio u krskom
<jelly> can't recapture it with your camera
<SilverSpace> ravilov: he he
<ravilov> MmikePoso, nuklearna duga?
<MmikePoso> ravilov: ne, to je nepovezano
<MmikePoso> :)
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> to ti mislis
<MmikePoso> kak se zvala ona neka simulacija avijona za linux
<MmikePoso> jednostavna
<MmikePoso> apt-getabilna
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/CoFTsqBrUdc
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Duga 28.02.2014 Zagreb, Dubrava, Views: 2, Rating: %
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: kul! :D
<ravilov> oooo
<ravilov> double rainbow!
<SilverSpace> bemti nema stream medvescaka danas
<ravilov> jos nemas portabilni tv?
<SilverSpace> cudno u moskvi igraju 
<igustin> ok, tko prestaje koristiti Linux od kad je MS najavio da će izdati besplatnu verziju?
<ravilov> besplatnu verziju...linuxa?
<ravilov> hoce maknut apt-get/rpm i zamijenit je in-house rjesenjem?
<SilverSpace> igustin: nema sanse da ikad vise predem na windoze
<ravilov> nikad ne reci nikad
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: u zivo je bila ljepsa
<ravilov> ili ikad
<igustin> Microsoft Said To Be Considering A Free Version Of Windows 8.1 http://is.gd/D3qky1
<MmikePoso> igustin: e, libreoffice
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne znam kaj bi me natjeralo vise na windoze
<MmikePoso> igustin: od kad sam napravio tvoj tweak, nije se srusio nit jednom
<MmikePoso> jedino sto je save dialog ruzan za popizdit
<MmikePoso> i nekako je cudno potrgan
<igustin> MmikePoso: nema na čemu, ćevapi/pizza su ok
<ravilov> just sayin
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> vbox u bridged modeu, xp guest linux host, kopiranje scp-om iz guest na host
<ravilov> nije bas neka brzina
<MmikePoso> ravilov: mogo si jos encfs stavit
<ravilov> MmikePoso, ne mogu trenutno instaliravat nista u guest (pa ne mogu dobit guest extensions), samba mi iz nekog razloga ne radi, scp je jedino cega sam se sjetio a da radi
<SilverSpace> volim ribu ali kaj mi je poslje uvijek muka od nje
<ravilov> riba ne voli tebe
<ravilov> (pricamo o morskim zivotinjama, right?)
<SilverSpace> ni vino ne pomaze
<ravilov> mozda imas neku alergiju
<ravilov> u tom slucaju ne bi smio izazivat
<ravilov> tj. izlagat se
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ma ne ruzno za podrignut cesnjak i maslinovo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> sta fali tome?
<ravilov> ko da ovi cevapari bolje podriguju
<MmikePoso> ravilov: guest extenzije ti trebaju za grafiku da radi kak spada
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikePoso> ostalo radi ok
<MmikePoso> meni bar
<MmikePoso> i ubuntu i debilan i centos
<ravilov> MmikePoso, znam sto su i zasto sluze, ali ih trenutno ne mogu instalirat
<ravilov> oh wait
<ravilov> MmikePoso, takodjer ti donose nice shared foldere
<ravilov> preko kojih mozes jednostavno i izuzetno brzo prebacivat fajloveu u i iz
<ravilov> ako nisi to nikad koristio, naravno da ne znas za to :p
<MmikePoso> ravilov: ja bih rekao da ti nemas pojma :)
<igustin> ne potcjenjuj ga ;)
<ravilov> wat
<ravilov> ok
<ravilov> mozemo i tako
<MmikePoso> pa mislim
<MmikePoso> sta hoces d ati kazem? :)
<ravilov> da me volis :p
<igustin> sweet
<ravilov> jesi li ikad koristio shared folders u vbox?
<igustin> 2ćelos
<ravilov> igustin, pridruzi se slobodno
<igustin> 3ćelos
<igustin> MmikePoso: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp54367488
<igustin> C[1;3D[1;3C[1;3C/win 5
<igustin> omg lol
<igustin> sry
<ravilov> fail
<jelly> take five
<MmikePoso> igustin: i don't get it
<igustin> MmikePoso: tamo ti je popis što GA donose, između ostalog i shared folders
<MmikePoso> igustin: ma
<MmikePoso> jel' vi to mene zajebavate? :)
<igustin> ne, a ti nas?
<igustin> :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzpnWuk3RjU
<datase`> jelly: Title: Take Five - The Dave Brubeck Quartet (1959), Views: 1029079, Rating: 99.08074%
<jelly> igustin: to je retoricko, jelda
<igustin> :)
<ravilov> MmikePoso, pa reko si sam da su ti GA samo za grafiku
<ravilov> pa se pitam(o) jel znas za ostalo ali ne koristis ili ni ne znas za ostalo
<MmikePoso> ma ne
<MmikePoso> to je samo za grafiku
<MmikePoso> tamo krivo pise
<MmikePoso> tj, mora nesto pisati da ne ispadne da je samo za grafiku
<obruT> jelly: to mi je definitivno jedna od drazih Desmondovih
<jelly> desm... huh?  /me je jazz ignorant
<igustin> MmikePoso: nemoj piti prije 21:00 : P:D
<ravilov> a ni poslije
<MmikePoso> mislim da cu veceras malo popit
<igustin> ravilov: pusti ga, trola
 * jelly nece piti poslije 2100
<MmikePoso> jelly: ++ za muziku
<MmikePoso> ne trollam!
<MmikePoso> samo pricam pizdarije
<MmikePoso> to nije isto :)
<igustin> nije
<igustin> gore je
<MmikePoso> ravilov: al, fakat, GA ti nece ubrzat scpanje
<ravilov> MmikePoso, u tom slucaju predlazem da isprobas GA opet nakon sto popijes :p
<ravilov> igustin, znam da trolla :p
<igustin> MmikePoso: to nitko nije ni rekao
<MmikePoso> igustin: u biti je dolje, al' ovisi o perspektivi :D
<ravilov> MmikePoso, zasto bi me bilo briga za scp ako imam shared folders?
<MmikePoso> u biti
<MmikePoso> ne znam o cem vi pricate
<igustin> MmikePoso: ali bi file transfer bio brži od scp-a
<igustin> looool
<MmikePoso> meni serani folderi u windowsima rade super
<igustin> MmikePoso: vrati se na MySQL :P :D
<ravilov> samba shares are VERY MUCH not the same as vbox GA shares
<ravilov> totalno sasvim pedeseta stvar
 * ravilov zakljucuje da MmikePoso od GA jedino i koristi grafiku te za ostalo uopce ne zna da postoji :p
<igustin> točno
<igustin> odnosi se na ono gore, ne zadnje :/
<CTCP5> wtf je GAGAGA
<igustin> wht is CTCP5
<ravilov> Lady GuestAdditions(xa)
 * CTCP5 slaps igustin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<igustin> LOOOOL
<ravilov> (x2)*
<igustin> {3}
<ravilov> CTCP5, koliko se mislis jos puta klonirat?
<ravilov> CTCP[0-9]+
<CTCP5> ravilov : kolko god treba da tebi dignem zivac
<ravilov> a jel?
<igustin> bez +, nadam se
<ravilov> tom politikom ces zavrsit ko rut
<ravilov> nepozeljan i naporan
 * igustin Å¡ora, Å¡ora, Å¡ora
<CTCP5> opet se prijeti, ccc
<ravilov> cinjenice <> prijetnje
<CTCP5> prijetnje i provokacije
<ravilov> ajde ajde, samo ti vrti svoj film
<ravilov> zato si i izbacen sa drugih kanala
<CTCP5> lol, kojih to
<jelly> KHM
<ravilov> sto mene pitas, pa valjda znas
<jelly> get a room, vas dvojica
<CTCP5> pa ti ocito bolje znas od mene
<CTCP5> jer ja ne znam o cem pricas
<ravilov> onda ok
<CTCP5> no? o cem pricas?
<jelly> MmikePoso: ništa više đeza mi ne pada na pamet, pa onda https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPwMdZOlPo8
<datase`> jelly: Title: The Police - Walking On The Moon, Views: 3654039, Rating: 98.74284%
<jelly> jbn bubnjar
<ravilov> jelly, mislim da je stav "kolko god treba da tebi dignem zivac" izravno podbadanje bez ikakvog povoda te sam morao odgovoriti, sad sam gotov
<jelly> ravilov: nisi MORAO
<CTCP5> ravilov : ocito nisi skuzio zafrkanciju
<CTCP5> ravilov : a kao drugo, samo sam odgovarao na tvoju zafrkanciju (bar sam ja to tak shvatio)
<ravilov> ok, onda nisam skuzio "zafrkanciju"
<Hrki> zasto ne primam poruke na skypu koje su mi poslali kada sam offline
<CTCP5> zato jer ih je presrela NSA
<CTCP5> poznati bug
<ravilov> ne znam sigurno, ali poznavajuci skype to se vjerojatno dodatno naplacuje
 * ravilov ne koristi ni skype za chat, samo za medjunarodne pozive
 * jelly mislio da to radi samo kad imas ili a) drugi skype otvoren na drugom racunalu, ili kad b) posiljatelj ima ukljucen skype
<Hrki> ma meni netko posalje poruku na skype, ali ako sam offline uopce ne dobijem nista :/
<ravilov> mislis da posiljateljev skype ustvari konstantno pokusava poslati dok eventually ne uspije?
<jelly> Hrki: kad se vratis offline, jel ti klijent stavi da si visible ili si invisible?
<jelly> vratis online*
<Hrki> a nemam pojima, kad sam offline ugasim skype
<Hrki> jer koristim portabilnu verziju
<Hrki> pa kad mi zatreba ga upalim
 * jelly nema pojma sto je portabilna verzija
 * jelly ima .deb instalaciju
<ravilov> to je za win
<ravilov> no install, just run
<ravilov> mnogi to imaju, ljudima izgleda dopi*dilo da se sve mora instaliravat
<ravilov> Hrki, pitanje je bilo sto se desi kad se vratis online, tj. upalis skype
<CTCP5> a ne
<CTCP5> ja imam Office 2010 portable od 500 MB
<ravilov> to nije legalno, to je hack
<CTCP5> kliknes i upalis i zgazis
<CTCP5> instalacija traje 3 sata i zauzme ti 10 GB
<ravilov> imam i ja
<CTCP5> i pobaca hrpu govana u startup servise
<ravilov> no dobro, eto jos jedan razlog za portable
<ravilov> ali to je hack, pricam za "official" portable verzije aplikacija
<CTCP5> aha
<ravilov> te su uglavnom da ih stavis na usb i nosas sa sobom
<Hrki> ravilov: kad dojdem online nista :)
<Hrki> ipak, stari
<Hrki> radi, kada stavim offline, pa online dojde poruka
<Hrki> wtf :/
<Hrki> ili, tek kad mi se frend vrati online dojde poruka
<CTCP5> cek, jel ono microsoft kupio skype
<ravilov> mozda offline poruka expire-a nakon nesto vremena
<ravilov> da
<Hrki> ne kuzim kako taj skype funkcionira, jer kolko sam skuzio za primanje poruka moraju oba kompa biti online
<Hrki> znaci ako tebi posaljem, a ti si offline, tek ces vidjeti dok cemo oba biti online
<ravilov> http://www.skype.com/ -- © 2014 Skype and/or Microsoft
<CTCP5> IC MAJKROSOFT!
<ravilov> Hrki, *nitko* ne kuzi kako skype funkcionira
<ravilov> it's proprietary
<CTCP5> to objasnjava sve
<jelly> jebemu, mislim "scp -p ...", napisem "wget -nd ..."
<jelly> Hrki: prije su definitivno drzali cache poruka "negdje" ali su se ljudi valjda bunili
<jelly> sad ih vjerojatno isto drze, ali bar izgleda kao da oba endpointa moraju biti online
<jelly> Hrki: ako imas dva racunala i skype je ukljucen na jednom, kad spojis drugi online dodje ti sa drugog tvog klijenta
<ivoks> to je servis
<ivoks> 'zao nam je, necemo stici obaviti do zakazanog roka'
<ivoks> 'dodjite po zamjenski auto, na nas trosak'
<ivoks> i, ak se netko pitao zasto miele vrijedi vise?
<jelly> imas Miele auto?!
<ivoks> zato kad ti krepa dio u sudjerici, ako ga ne mogu popraviti, dobijes zamjensku :)
<ivoks> dok ne poprave
<jelly> neka fala, radije cu garanciju 5 godina
<ivoks> pa imas garanciju
<jelly> od Miele?  5 godina?
<ivoks> ali ti nitko ne da garanciju gdje garantiraju popravak isti dan
<jelly> gdje?
<SilverSpace> miele wtf za jednu miele perlicu suda kupim tri normalne
<SilverSpace> dve godine garancija 
<SilverSpace> pih
<MmikePoso> true
<MmikePoso> meni krepala periica 2put
<MmikePoso> u garanciji
<MmikePoso> 2-3 dana sam na ruke prao sudje
<MmikePoso> s druge strane, sestra i sestricna i stari imaju istu takvu
<MmikePoso> njima nikad nije krepala
<MmikePoso> :D
<ravilov> jel je koriste? :p
<SilverSpace> ja bi sad trebao kupit 
<SilverSpace> pocela zajebavat
<SilverSpace> i opet cu gorenje kupiti
<SilverSpace> bbas gledam sirina 45 miele 9kk dvije godine garancija a gorenje 3kk 5 godina garancija
<SilverSpace> tri kupim u 15 godina 
<jelly> to i ja gledam, ali gorenje vidis da je grublje napravljena po sitnicama, plastici unutra
<SilverSpace> pod garancijom
<jelly> a na njuskalu ima finih stvari, "novo u plasticnoj foliji" u trecinu cijene, iz nekog razloga ni jedan taj uredjaj nema racun ni garanciju
<SilverSpace> miele 45 sirine je skuplja nego 60 sirina
<jelly> SilverSpace: i candy i gorenje isto
<jelly> centimetri su luksuz
<ravilov> miele je uvijek skuplji ali vecina kaze da se itekako isplati
<jelly> %$#@
<jelly> isplati se u glavi
<jelly> isto kao i ugradbene, 1000-1500 skuplje jer je luksuz
<ravilov> netko ce imati srece i sa jeftinijom (ili nije bas zahtjevan)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bijela-tehnika.com/trgovina/perilice-posuda/miele/g-4760-scvi/17124.bt#prikaz_artikla
<jelly> i srebrne/metalne, iako bi svaki vendor nominalno ima tocno isti model i bijelo i srebrno i crno
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kako isplati 
<ravilov> ne znam, kolega se kune u miele
<ravilov> 1) robustan i tesko krepava, 2) ako se sta desi tech support je odlican
<ivoks> SilverSpace: miele trosi znacajno manje struje i vode od obicne
<ravilov> kaze da je prije imao nesto drugo, ne sjecam se sta, i da je zazalio
<ivoks> i traje 10+ godina
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ja sa gorenjem nisam imao problem
<ravilov> te da se preporodio kad je uzeo miele
<ivoks> miele ves masina? neusporedivo
<ivoks> bolje pere, manje vode, manje struje
<ivoks> i ne cujes ju
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma trosi kujac manje
<ivoks> velim ti
<ivoks> imam oboje :)
<SilverSpace> prica za malu djecu 
<jelly> ivoks: sve nove imaju manje vode i manje struje
<ivoks> da, to sam i ja pricao
<ivoks> al evo, velim ti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne znam za ves masinu 
<ivoks> poceli smo s ves masinom
<jelly> isto godiste?
<ivoks> sad imamo ves masinu, perilicu za sudje, pecnicu, pa cak i usisavac
<ivoks> pecnica je nevjerojatna
<jelly> infra?
<ivoks> mjesec dana smo gledali s upitnicima kako
<ivoks> ono, grije, isto kao i obicna
<ivoks> ali jelo ima drugaciji okus
<ivoks> nista ne zagori
<ivoks> ja znam da glupo i smijesno zvuci
<ivoks> bio sam u istom poziciji, ali eto, je
<ravilov> MAGIJA!
<jelly> i PRIJATELJSTVO
<ivoks> ne znam sto je, ali prvi put kad smo pekli pizzu
<ivoks> pipkamo gore i znamo da mora malo stvrdnuti
<ivoks> i pekli duplo dulje
<ivoks> a nista nije zagorilo
<ivoks> odustali, kao nece se skoriti
<jelly> ima OCR i detektira pizzu?
<ivoks> a ono, savrseno
<ravilov> next experiment: ostavite je peci preko noci :p
<ivoks> piletina je socnija
<ivoks> ma, znam da je tesko vjerovati
<ivoks> ali jebiga
<jelly> ivoks: morat ces nas zvati na rucak
<ravilov> trebat ce i kontrolni primjerak
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizda_%28chemical%29
<ravilov> what an unfortunate name
<jelly> nsfw za vegetarijance https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/p235x350/1897887_10202609921182100_443764232_n.jpg
<ravilov> http://www.businesspundit.com/20-most-hilarious-yet-unfortunate-company-names-on-earth/
<jelly> Noel's Pee Pee Gas!
<ravilov> menlove dental
<ravilov> because we care for you
<SilverSpace> to medvescak 1:3
<Hrki> ne kuzim, koja je fora sa jutarnjim listom
<SilverSpace> do cetvrtog ce tesko ali bi trebali bit sesti 
<Hrki> jel oni nagledavaju komentare? jer samo komentari ljudi koji seru po babicu sa indexa vidim
<SilverSpace> Hrki: naravno da nadgledaju 
<Hrki> pa zasto to, pa ti komentari su glavni car portala
<Hrki> nikoga ne zanimaju glupi textovi
<SilverSpace> ak ne citas novine onda si neinformiran ako citas onda si krivo informiran
<Hrki> tocno to :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ne pitaj nas nego Yutarnji
<jelly> heh
<SilverSpace> http://www.rezultati.com/tablica/WpjaoWph/tAGGnaiB/#live
<Hrki> ne kuzim ovaj krim, cije je to i cija je tamo vojska
<jelly> od manjine
<jelly> koja skoro pa zeli odcepljenje
<Hrki> aha, taj dio ce uskoro postati ruski?
<jelly> recimo to ovako, jel' istocna slavonija postala srpska?
<jelly> nije
<Hrki> je, samo sto srbi nisu rusi :)
<MmikePoso> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8GXyaaPoLo
<datase`> MmikePoso: Title: Sex in the Ancient World (Egypt ) - History Channel Documentary, Views: 374068, Rating: 88.748388%
<jelly> MmikePoso: sto te se dojmilo u starom egiptu
<MmikePoso> ma nisam gledo
<MmikePoso> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bdp-pao-1-2---grcic--pad-je-usporen--oporavljamo-se/1169456/
<SilverSpace> ovi su presmjesni 
<SilverSpace> ovaj grgic nije doveo ni jednog stranog ulagaca
<SilverSpace> ni jednog
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa tko ce ulagati u hrvatski dok za zaposljavanje trebas cekati 2-3 mjeseca da zavod sredi papire
<Hrki> kamoli tek da nesto moras otvoriti
<Hrki> za pocetak treba smanjiti uhljebe i korisnike pomoci, koji to nebi trebali biti
<Hrki> jer jedan zaposleni radi za jednog penzica
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/zagreb-sudario-se-i-prevrnuo-a-u-nesreci-je-ozlijeen-pjesak-355735
<Hrki> previse je drzava trosi pa mora previse uzimati, a stranci ne voli da im se uzima
<Hrki> em, nismo na glasu kao neki radnici
<jelly> Hrki: krivo, jedan zaposleni radi za dvojicu u drzavnoj sluzbi, i jos jednog penzica
<SilverSpace> ni to nije problem nego mjenjaju uvjete kak se sjete to ne vole stranci
<Hrki> znas sta mi nije jasno, cijelo vrijeme govore, da je uredu da drzava izdvaja pare za neke pripizdine koje nemaju para
<Hrki> a u americi su gradovi nestali 
<Hrki> zasto npr nemoze nestati neko mjesto ako samo po sebi je beskorisno
<jelly> Mmike: glupo pitanje, koji kufer linkas ako nisi gledao i ne znas jel dobro ili bezveze?
<Hrki> recimo pol hrvatske zivi na socijali, ili od doprinosa
<Hrki> pa nek srede da se te zupanije / opcije moraju same financirati
<Hrki> a ako neide nek propadne ko detroit
<Hrki> mislim da nas za 10-15 godina ako ne i prije srbija prestize
<Hrki> bas me zanima koje ce onda biti opravdanje
<SilverSpace> tko ce ulozit u hr kad np. ulozim 100 necega moram 25 dat drzavi a da nisam nista ni pokrenuo 
<Hrki> pa to ti i govorim, ima previse opcina i slicnih pizdarija
<Hrki> treba sve to placat
<Hrki> kolko god ti drzava uzme i dalje joj nije dovoljno
<Hrki> evo, govore previse ih radi u drzavnoj slubzi, a i dalje znam neke mlade koji su se zaposlili
<Hrki> naravno, veza i prometni fax
<Hrki> to je omiljeni fax za politicare
<SilverSpace> otiso ravilov u goste :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/gadgeti/zaboravite-na-klasicni-alarm-neka-vas-budi-pink-vibrator-355596
<SilverSpace> lol
 * igustin nije uopće fora kad ste ontopic :P :D
<Hrki> pa kad smo ontopic? :D
<SilverSpace> igustin: :P
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/hrvatska-uvodi-pravila-koja-su-unistila-brojne-nijemce-i-bacila-ih-na-prosjacki-stap
<ravilov> jej
<SilverSpace> kaj ti je
<ravilov> </sarcasm>
<ravilov> </cynism>
<Hrki> jos jedne agencije, tvorevina amerika
<Hrki> *amerike
<Hrki> ista stvar kao i sindikat, beskorisni
<ravilov> ne bi se slozio
<ravilov> frendica napravila tortu... https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/p180x540/1978741_10203084911745164_1006154519_n.jpg
<Hrki> koja je svrha agencije za nekretnine
<Hrki> em nista ne jamce, nego samo uzimaju proviziju
<Hrki> i nemozes mi rec da ljudi nemaju vremena za prodaju
<ravilov> pa ne moras ih koristit, to je tvoj izbor
<Hrki> kako ne, dogovore se sa prodavateljima, njima obecavaju cuda i oni po ugovoru nemogu prodati bez njih
<Hrki> dakle moram ih koristiti u nekim slucajevima, ako npr zelim bas taj stan koji oni zastupaju
<ravilov> a jbg, ako ga bas toliko zelis, pojedi go*no i pomiri se sa situacijom
<ravilov> or move on i nadji drugi stan
<ravilov> biznis ko i svaki drugi
<ravilov> nije problem u biznisu niti otkud je stigao niti tko ga je prvi izmislio
<ravilov> dok postoji potraznja, bit ce i ponude
<ravilov> dok postoje ljudi koji zele raditi preko agencije, bit ce i agencija
<Hrki> ma sve pet, ali to mi je opcenito glup posao
<Hrki> isto kao i hzz
<Hrki> totalno beskorisno
<Hrki> oni sami kazu da su jedino posrednici, pa sta ce mi posrednici :)
<ravilov> pa nemoj ih koristit
<ravilov> i gotova stvar
<ravilov> pricas ko da te prisiljavaju
<Hrki> ok, ali nek se onda sami financiraju
<ravilov> koliko god se tebi neki posao cinio glup, dobar je dok god generira profit
<ravilov> e sad
<Hrki> i btw, agencije za nekretnine u rijeci su skoro sve propale
<Hrki> mozda je jos jedna ili dvije aktivne
<ravilov> eto vidis
<ravilov> ponuda-potraznja
<jelly-home> Hrki: to je sasvim ok
<ravilov> nije to stvar postojanja ili nepostojanja agencije
<jelly-home> niko ne prodaje po realnim cijenama, niko ne kupuje po skupim
<Hrki> ma propali su radi krize, a i ljudi su ih valjda poceli odjebavat
<jelly-home> a zakon stiti banke i ove koj su gradili nadajuci se basnoslovnoj zaradi
<Hrki> ali pazi, se moze npr u americi nesto kupiti bez agencije ?
<ravilov> zasto ne bi moglo?
<Hrki> pitam ,toga se bojim, da vise necu moci prdnut bez posrednika
<ravilov> ako se to i desi, to i opet nije stvar agencije, nego ljudi koji su ih zeljni koristiti
<jelly-home> meni je posrednik bio cist ok
<ravilov> ako nekome tako bolje odgovara, tko si ti da ces njemu sad objasnit da je to glupo :)
<Hrki> ok, a sta ako stave zakon da treba ici preko posrednika
<Hrki> tko su oni da meni odredjuju posrednike
<ravilov> a zasto bi stavili takav zakon?
<Hrki> zasto nemogu saditi duhan ?
<ravilov> ne znam
<ravilov> ako zakonodavstvo postane toliko suludo, uvijek ti preostaje da se preselis
<ravilov> ja cu recimo upravo to napraviti
<ravilov> preselis u drugu drzavu, that is
<jelly-home> Hrki: bolje da stave zakon koji nece stititi banke i koji nece ostaviti 3 race conditiona u procesu kupnje gdje kupac moze najebati
<Hrki> ravilov: da, stranci bas jedva cekaju hrvate
<ravilov> ovisi kako se postavis
<Hrki> znam jednog covjeka, otisao iz svedske u jebeni knin :)
<Hrki> jer su ga svedjani dozivljavali kao mi cigane
<ravilov> jedan covjek nije mjerodavan
 * jelly-home zna jednog koji je otisao u oslo
<Hrki> imam jos jednog tamo
<Hrki> domaci rade od 7, stranci od 6 :)
<jelly-home> i zenicu mu
<ravilov> ok
<ravilov> ja se ipak selim
<jelly-home> quitter!
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> a gdje ides?
<ravilov> tko zadnji izadje iz drzave nek ugasi svjetlo
<ravilov> u bijeli svijet
<jelly-home> nemas jos nista konkretno?
<ravilov> imam
<ravilov> USA
<jelly-home> uh
<jelly-home> ok :-)
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> pa tamo su jos vece budale nego kod nas
<jelly-home> i da i ne
<ravilov> nije mi USA nista napetija ili manje napeta od neceg drugog
<ravilov> tamo mi je obitelj
<Hrki> jelly-home: moguce, ali sta reci o narodu kojima je debljina i dalje glavni problem :)
<ravilov> Hrki, u svakoj vladi svake drzave uvijek postoje budale, to je neizbjezno
<ravilov> Hrki, sta reci? ne vjeruj stereotipima i pricama sa TV-a
<jelly-home> Hrki: sta reci o narodu koji pusta da ih budale kradu naocigled?
<ravilov> zasto meni fb trosi primjetnu kolicinu CPU-a?
<jelly-home> amere barem kradu pametni ;-)
<ravilov> a samo je upaljen
<Hrki> jelly-home: zato trebamo svi krasti i mirni smo :)
<jelly-home> /o\
<jelly-home> Hrki: onda imas grcku
<SilverSpace> agencije upoce nisu lose 
<SilverSpace> ali ne na ovakav lihvarski nacin ko kod nas 
<Hrki> ali meni njemacka i dalje nije jasna
<Hrki> kako to da su oni najaci
<jelly-home> radne navike
<SilverSpace> zato kaj trideset godina nisu smjeli ulagat u oruzje i vojsku 
<Hrki> mi jos vucemo jebene repove iz 45, 91...
<Hrki> sad opet bio neki clanak i zidovima padobrancima iz 44'
<jelly-home> wrong.  Mi uvijek mislimo da ce netko drugi rijesiti problem
<Hrki> pa koga vise briga za ta sranja
<SilverSpace> tako i japanci 
<ravilov> Hrki, ne vidim da imas bas puno simpatizera svog stava :p
<jelly-home> Hrki: pa nemoj ih citati, odi radit nesto konstruktivno i nastoj se ne zivcirati kad ti drzava podmece klipove
<Hrki> ravilov: ja se ne natjecem za miss simpaticnosti
<Hrki> simpatizer ili ne, znam da imam pravo
<ravilov> naravno da imas
<ravilov> to za sebe smatraju i ovi sa suprotnim misljenjem
<Hrki> pa nisam vidio da netko voli clanke o 45 i 91
<Hrki> po cemu si ti skuzio da nemam simpatizere
<ravilov> pricam generalno
<ravilov> po cemu? pa samo gundjas a ostali svi pricaju da nije bas tako
<ravilov> samo primjecujem
<Hrki> diskutiramo kako je drzava u kurcu
<Hrki> kaj je tu lose
<ravilov> nista
<ravilov> samo daj
<ravilov> oh btw
<ravilov> kako to da je njemacka toliko jaka
<ravilov> ?
<ravilov> naucili su je*enu lekciju
<SilverSpace> ravilov: reko ti 
<ravilov> sto?
<SilverSpace> kako to da je njemacka toliko jaka
<SilverSpace> :P
<ravilov> ha
<ravilov> sure :p
<ravilov> nego
<Hrki> se oni dice nacistickim zlocinima?
<Hrki> jel oni pjevaju lily marlen na stadionima ?
<ravilov> sigurno ima pojedinaca koji se dice
<ravilov> point?
<Hrki> point je da smo zatucan narod
<Hrki> i zivimo u proslosti
<ravilov> narod smo koji generalno ne zna kam bi sa sobom
<Hrki> a zasto onda ne krepa od gladi ako nezna kam bi sa sobom
<SilverSpace> Hrki: wrong
<SilverSpace> povijest odreduje buducnost 
<Hrki> pa mi nemamo povijest
<Hrki> tj, nasa povijest je da nas moraju drugi voditi
<jelly-home> od stoljeca sedmog!
<SilverSpace> :) jelly-home 
<Hrki> od stoljeca sedmog nas jebu
<jelly-home> "moraju"
<Hrki> samo je problem da nas nitko ne doziljava osim nas samih
<SilverSpace> kad smo na jebenom mjestu istoka i zapada 
<Hrki> kazu stranci da ne zele blurred lines na mapi
<SilverSpace> i kad smo imali tita 
<SilverSpace> mogli smo bit zapad odavno 
<Hrki> jel ima u njemackoj misa za hitlera, kao kod nas za ante pavelica ? :D
<SilverSpace> opet ti o glupostima 
<SilverSpace> zakon ne brani 
<ravilov> najlakse je uvijek pi*karat, ali kad treba nesto konkretno uciniti... tu uglavnom svi utihnu
<Hrki> sta zakon ne brani ?
<ravilov> da slavis ovog ili onog
<SilverSpace> misu za antu 
<Hrki> kako ne brani, pa jedan srbin nije mogao u hrvatsku jer je imao istetoviranog drazu mihajlovica
<jelly-home> u .de brani; kod ns brani govor mrznje i slicno
<jelly-home> to ukljucuje velicanje ratnih zlocinaca
<Hrki> zasto ante smije, a draza nesmije ?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: di si to procitao 
<SilverSpace> daj ne bulazni 
<SilverSpace> srpski kosarkas sa istetoviranim drazom je igrao kosarku u hr par puta 
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/gurovicu-zbog-draze-zabrana-i-u-sloveniji/239036.aspx
<Hrki> KOŠRKAŠU beogradskog kluba "Partizan" Milanu Guroviću mogao bi biti zabranjen nastup u Sloveniji iz istog razloga zbog kojega nije mogao nastupiti u Hrvatskoj javila je u nedjelju komercijalna televizijska postaja Akanal koja ima pravo na prijenose utakmica Goodyear lige.
<Hrki> bog kojega nije mogao nastupiti u Hrvatskoj
<SilverSpace> index joj 
<ravilov> ne vjerovat svemu sto tv i novine serviraju
<SilverSpace> ak ne citas novine onda si neinformiran ako citas onda si krivo informiran
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/gurovicu-zabranjen-ulazak-u-hrvatsku/233785.aspx
<ravilov> SilverSpace, zato treba imat multiple sources ;)
<Hrki> Velika medijska buka digla se kada je MUP RH zabranio ulazak u Hrvatsku košarkašu beogradskog Partizana i SiCG reprezentativcu, Milanu Guroviću, zbog tetovaže s likom četničkog generala Draže Mihailovića. Napokon je progovorio i sam Gurović, koji kaže kako nikada i ničim nije vrijeđao Hrvatsku i Hrvate, te se pita zašto bi njegova tetovaža ikoga smetala, povlačeći paralelu s Maradonom koji ima tetovažu Che Guevare, a putuje u SAD 
<Hrki> ma zabranili su mu :)
<Hrki> znam da je i intervju negdje dao
<SilverSpace> kreteni sdp 
<Hrki> pa hdz je bio na vlasti onda :D
<SilverSpace> kreteni hdz
<SilverSpace> Red Bull: Nedostaje nam 165 konjskih snaga
<SilverSpace> opa 
<SilverSpace> renault koma
<ravilov> extra motor na krov nasarafit
<SilverSpace> 14 od 22 bolida su samo u pravilu 107%
<SilverSpace> “Nismo se u stanju utrkivati. Ali da jesmo, mislim da bi trebali koristiti GP2 bolid, jer bi bili brži. U ovom trenutku, da se moramo utrkivati… mislim da ovo nije Formula 1,” 
<SilverSpace> ' Naši studenti i đaci su nepismene ljenčine i glupani, koji nijedan ispit ili predmet ne nauče za dvojku!'
<SilverSpace> nije daleko od istine 
<SilverSpace> moja sestra radi u dvije skole po istom programu iste razrede u jednoj skoli ima 2-3 ocjene i to jedva u drugoj 4-5 
<SilverSpace> sve je to do roditelja 
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao ovaj dns http://www.dtdns.com/
<Hrki> SilverSpace: ne, ali ako ti treba besplatan dyndns odlican ti je http://freedns.no-ip.com i afraid.org nije los, ali njega ne koristim za dyndns
<Hrki> ali vidim da su se i oni postrozili, nisam bio gore godinu dana, ali imam 2 domene bez problema
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow84TU3g9bk
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Spenning på skitur, Views: 226790, Rating: 97.47634%
<SilverSpace> dalekovod
<obruT> sto volim kad mi krepa veza na udaljeni server u sred migracije :P
<SilverSpace> no no 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-01
<markosejic> D Jutri
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=530443403742749&set=vb.328362360617522&type=2&theater
<CTCP2> jel mogu poskidat ove updateove za instalirat ih "offline"?
<CTCP2> ovo kaj radim sa sudo apt-get update
<CTCP2> i "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Mmike> da
<CTCP2> cool, idem proguglat xD
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> CTCP2, ++ :)
<Mmike> apt-zip se, mislim, zove alat
<CTCP2> (citaj: ocekujte me nazad za 30min s hrpom pitanja :DDD)
<Mmike> ili tako nekako
<Mmike> iako mosh rec: apt-get install blatra --download-only
<CTCP2> aha
<Mmike> i onda na ruke skopirat te fajlove na stroj koji ti nije online
<Mmike> u /var/cache/apt/archives
<CTCP2> trebat cu 10 kanti updejtat pa da ne trosim promet bezveze
<Mmike> i rec apt-get update
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> a jesu ti kante na mrezi?
<CTCP2> da
<Mmike> lokalnoj i to?
<Mmike> pa slozi si apt-cacher-ng
<CTCP2> jesu
<Mmike> apt-cacher-ng ti je k'o proxy - kazes ovo na svakom sroju, u apt.conf:
<Mmike> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://enchilada:3142";
<Mmike> i onda ti taj stroj ne skida stvari drito nego kroz proxy
<CTCP2> aha
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> http://www.mojarijeka.hr/kolumne/kupi-mi-majko-bitcoin/
<SilverSpace> no da 
<CTCP2> bezvezan clanak
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/tisuce-ruskih-vojnika-iskrcavaju-se-u-ukrajini-obama-prosvjeduje-putin-ne-popusta/731411.aspx
<CTCP2> veliki car putin opet dominira
<SilverSpace> iz povijesti svi znamo kako carevi na kraju zavrsavaju 
<ravilov> kao legende?
<ravilov> to ce bit zanimljivo ako si je putin umislio da je ruski car
<SilverSpace> na giljotini 
<ravilov> no dobro, a nakon toga kao legende :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cak sam od drzave dobio 350kn za pet godina stanbene stednje
<ravilov> pa ti si bogat
<ravilov> ajmo pit
<SilverSpace> ravilov: mozemo se jedino napiti za tu lovu ak neku brlju kupimo 
<SilverSpace> pa na klupu 
<ravilov> i to je opcija
<SilverSpace> joj kako to lose zvuci http://youtu.be/Zn7bm0ZniwM
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Sky Sports F1 2014 - RB10 on track, Views: 895, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> kombi jedan se zapalio bas dok je prolazio kraj mene
<ivoks> 15:00 Ruski predsjednik Vladimir Putin tražio od parlamenta dopuštenje parlamenta za uporabu ruskih vojnih snaga na teritoriju Ukraine
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> ne bi bilo lose pomesti ona atomska sklonista malo
<markosejic> d dan
<CTCP2> Veliki Vodja Putin dominira
<markosejic> Mother russia
<ivoks> nda, glows are off
<ivoks> sve u svemu, nisam bas odusevljen focusom
<ivoks> mozda sam se samo navikao na mondea, pa mi je cudno kad ovaj ne moze tako jednostavno svladati zavoje s vecim brzinama
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1912525_10152366366300774_1031458685_n.jpg
<ivoks> frend za maskare
<SilverSpace> yah 
<SilverSpace> sljedeca zima bit ce jebena treba vec sad drva pripremiti 
<CTCP2> okle ti to
<SilverSpace> iz ukrajine
<CTCP2> ne vjerujem
<SilverSpace> nema plina za eu
<CTCP2> a to
<CTCP2> to je ok
<CTCP2> tak i treba
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxs3o9PyXUw
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Srednjoškolci prekinuli izvođenje Antigone, Views: 4863, Rating: 27.741936%
<CTCP2> srbija dominira u regionu
<SilverSpace> ta rusija zivi od europe i pokrepali bi bez nje 
<SilverSpace> istocne granice su pomaknute 
<CTCP2> sve su to proamericke imperijalisticke igre
<SilverSpace> vecera 
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> super je kad netko naziva ameriku imperijalistickom
<ivoks> a u isto vrijeme ne zna da je rusija federacija,a ne zemlja
<ivoks> i pod sobom ima zauzdane desetke drugih naroda
<ivoks> SAD definitivno nije andjeo
<ivoks> ali isto tako je SAD odbio vlast nad kubom, filipinima i hrpom drugog otocja
<ivoks> za kubu im je sad valjda zao, ali eto, tako su svojevremeno odlucili
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teller_Amendment
<SilverSpace> na zalost rusi ne smiruju situaciju nego je jos i poticu 
<CTCP2> tak i treba
<CTCP2> nema zajebancije s putinom
<CTCP2> i rusijom
<ivoks> dvolicnost :)
<ivoks> jel znate odakle ime 'venezuela'?
<SilverSpace> rusi se zajebavaju a unutrasnje prilike im nisu sjajne 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne 
<ivoks> mala venecija
<ivoks> znas li da je to bila njemacka kolonija neko vrijeme? :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Venezuelan
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/German_Venezuelans_celebrating_Oktoberfest_at_Colonia_Tovar_%28Venezuela%29.jpg
<ivoks> oktoberfest u venezueli
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> ljudi ne misle o njemackoj kao kolonijalnoj sili
<ivoks> i svakako nije bila veca od engleske, portugala ili nizozemske
<ivoks> ali imala je svoje kolonije po africi i danasnjoj papua novoj gvineji
<ivoks> more ispred papua nove gvineje se zove bismarkovo more
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bismarck_Sea
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bismarck_Archipelago
<ivoks> to je sve bila njemacka na prijelazu s 19. na 20. stoljece
<ivoks> kad pogledas, samo su englezi ostavili iza sebe kolonije koje su kasnije postale samoodrzive
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Ross,_California
<ivoks> ovo nisam znao :D
<ivoks> Sagallo or Sagallou (Russian: Сагалло) was a short-lived Russian colony on the Gulf of Tadjoura in present-day Djibouti. In 1889, a Russian by the name of Nikolay Ivanovitch Achinov[1][2] (b. 1856[3]), arrived with settlers and an Orthodox priest. The French considered the presence of the Russians as a violation of their territorial rights and dispatched two gunboats. The Russians were bombarded and after some loss of life, surrendered. The colo
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scramble_for_Africa
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<ivoks> tocno se vidi gdje su bili talijani
<ivoks> ostao je samo nered :)
<ivoks> skup s belgijancima
<SilverSpace> u nekom filmu ili reportazi ne znam tocno vidio da ima rusa u americi i to prastara naselja 
<ivoks> pa ima
<ivoks> prodali su im aljasku
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Fort_Elizabeth
<SilverSpace> to me zacudilo 
<ivoks> bili su i na hawaima
<SilverSpace> ne mogu ja da se ne opecem kad nesto lemim
<MmikeDOMA> da mi je ugasit vrijeme
<MmikeDOMA> na saat vremena samo
<MmikeDOMA> "Razgovarali smo s Vladom Lendvajom, ocem 10-godišnjeg Dorijana Lendvaja koji je najmlađe dijete koje je ostvarilo vrlo zapažene rezultate na natjecanjima iz informatike. "
<MmikeDOMA> Neuromancer :)
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> Massa najbrži sedmog dana testiranja u Bahreinu
<SilverSpace> vettel nije ni izlazio 
<SilverSpace> iz garaze
<CTCP2> neuroxxx
<CTCP2> dje je taj intrvju
<CTCP2> neuro je jedan od prvih rudara
<CTCP2> prarudar
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/premali-da-bi-bili-pametni-kako-hrvatska-sikanira-najmladje-informaticke-genijalce/731468.aspx?mobile=false
<MmikeDOMA> neuro je, mislim, prva ili druga osoba s kojom sam nesto prozborio na ircu :)
<MmikeDOMA> tamo jos, 1995te :)
<MmikeDOMA> imao sam windowse 3.1 i trumpet winsock :)
<ivoks> :)
<Hrki> toga neura se i ja sjecam 
<Hrki> ali mislim da si bio i ti mmike na carnetu
<Hrki> tamo ekipa sa croatia i linux
<Hrki> i onaj pokojni martin
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Hebiga kad malom tata nije u SDP-u!Ili recimo aj nek to probaju napravit malom od Å egona!
<ivoks> I am Capt. Andrew Huth presently in Afghanistan  for peace keeping mission,i need your urgent help to move $8,600,000.00 million,
<ivoks> please note this is not a stolen money.
<ivoks> :DDD
<ivoks> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2014-future-open-source
<CTCP2> o HO
<CTCP2> 8 miljiunja
<CTCP2> btw kaj neuro sad radi
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, lol :)
<SilverSpace> Španjolci tvrde: Vaši najbolji igrači bolji su od Brazilaca!
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr6v8BC-2sw
<datase`> MmikeDOMA: Title: Русский танк Т-90 (1000 л.с.) застрял в грязи - Russian tank T-90 (1000HP) stuck in the mud, Views: 944503, Rating: 92.508668%
<SilverSpace> opako http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/brabus-800-ibusiness--apple-store-na-kotacima-sa-800-ks/1169653/
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbDe5dEu07I
<datase`> MmikeDOMA: Title: Russian ALL TERRAIN military vehicle drives on snow swamp mud water and land better than 4WD, Views: 268496, Rating: 92.509366%
<MmikeDOMA> waat
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke1jHdQBdpk
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Mario Mandzukic Goal Bayern Munich vs Schalke 3-0 HD 01/03/2014, Views: 18, Rating: %
<SilverSpace> opet mario 
<Hrki> super mario
<Hrki> tesko je biti napadac, ako ne zabijas svaku tekmu nisu zadovoljni (mislim na velike klubove)
<ivoks> ovo ce biti zanimljivo
<ivoks> bas me zanima hoce li rusija onda prizanti kosovo, ako ce vec 'osloboditi' krim
<ivoks> tja, stvari izmicu kontroli
<ivoks> dizu se ruske zastave i u donjetsku
<SilverSpace> harkov
<ivoks> http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/73303000/jpg/_73303804_73303803.jpg
<ivoks> koji k djeca tam rade
<SilverSpace> http://www.rezultati.com/tablica/UV4Vlz26/2ZeoF4uk/#top_scorers
<SilverSpace> stime da mario ne puca penale 
<ivoks> rusi izvlace haubice
<ivoks> koji ce im k haubice
<ivoks> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/assets/140228190824-tnaks-in-sevastopol-horizontal-gallery.jpeg
<ivoks> to nisu tenkovi
<ivoks> to su samohodne haubice
<SilverSpace> buku prave 
<ivoks> previse kuhaju
<ivoks> ukraijna bi im dala krim
<ivoks> al sad su malo previse zagrizli da bi to proslo mirno
<SilverSpace> nece oni samo krim
<CTCP2> treba pokazat zube
<SilverSpace> treba slomit zube 
<CTCP2> e da mi je vidit tog koji ce taknut ruse
<CTCP2> nisu im to zaostali arapi s kuburama
<ivoks> CTCP2: nije problem taknuti ruse
<ivoks> nemaju rusi neku strasnu konvencionalnu vojsku
<ivoks> ali imaju mafiju na celu koja bi bez pardona izazvala nuklearni rat
<CTCP2> hehe, pa zato i velim
<CTCP2> i bolje i mafiju neg americke poltrone
<ivoks> pa to nije smijesno bas
<CTCP2> pa bome je
<CTCP2> jer se svima stisne supak
<CTCP2> i na pomisao da idu jebat ruse
<CTCP2> ergo, nemreju im nis
<ivoks> mogu
<ivoks> u tome i je stos, sto mogu
<CTCP2> vojno ne
<ivoks> cak i ako dodje do nuklearnog rata
<ivoks> rusija nema sanse
<CTCP2> mhm
<ivoks> ali je problem sto bi tada europa najebala
<CTCP2> dakle, pat
<ivoks> nije pat
<CTCP2> citaj: nemreju mrdnut malim prstom
<ivoks> zapad bi pobijedio
<ivoks> uz veliku zrtvu
<CTCP2> nek bi pobijedio
<CTCP2> al pod koju cijenu
<CTCP2> pa e
<CTCP2> niko nece na to pristat
<CTCP2> radje ce im ljubit dupe
<CTCP2> do daljnjeg
<SilverSpace> nema se tu kaj pristat
<ivoks> zapad nece
<ivoks> doduse, mozda europa hoce jos koju godinu
<CTCP2> sta europa hoce
<ivoks> a i rusija se bas nece usuditi dirati europu
<ivoks> brijem da samo testiraju dokle mogu s ukraijnom
<ivoks> dok ne dobiju po prstima
<CTCP2> nit obrnuto, europa i "zapad" (USA) nece dirat rusiju jer bi im to bio suicid
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/je-li-vrijeme-za-legalizaciju-marihuane/731520.aspx
<MmikeDOMA> brijeme je!
<ivoks> suicid samo utoliko sto bi ostali bez plina
<ivoks> ali europa i sad su bili malo pametniji
<CTCP2> ok, a kaj im EU moze (vojno)?
<ivoks> i postavili raketni stit
<ivoks> bas radi ovakvih pizdarija s mafijom
<ivoks> snaga europe nije u vojsci
<ivoks> snaga europe je u kupovnoj moci
<CTCP2> ok, to je vec druga stvar
<ivoks> nije to druga stvar
<ivoks> sve je to dio istog problema
<ivoks> prelomit ce se to jednog dana
<ivoks> ali mislim da nece zbog ukrajine
<ivoks> ukraijne
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ukrajina
<ivoks> cijelo vrijeme sam mislio da je ukraijna
<MmikeDOMA> ukraijna?
<ivoks> da, ne znam zasto sam mislio da je i ispred j
<MmikeDOMA> otkud to? :)
<CTCP2> valjda averzija na *krajina xD
<ivoks> no, krim su si uzeli; etnicko ciscenje tokom 50 godina je stvorilo ovu poziciju
<CTCP2> bolje da su oni neg da su proamericki poltroni
<ivoks> ?
<CTCP2> krim ima stratesku poziciju
<CTCP2> nisu blesavi prepustit EU debilima
<SilverSpace> imaju rusi veci problem nego im je sad ukrajina 
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZewxsCUuwqo
<datase`> MmikeDOMA: Title: Crown Victoria Gets Stuck In Mud, Views: 21351, Rating: 89.0411%
<MmikeDOMA> automatic - kak zanjihat taki auto?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: prebacit na rucno mijenjanje?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ovdje je veci problem zadnji pogon
<ivoks> lik okrece volan :)
<MmikeDOMA> rucno mijenjanje?
<MmikeDOMA> nema kuplunga
<MmikeDOMA> i nemres njihat auto
<ivoks> pa vidis da ga je lik zanjihao
<MmikeDOMA> pa nije
<MmikeDOMA> nabio je gas
<ivoks> 1:10
<ivoks> njihse auto
<MmikeDOMA> cek da vidim
<ivoks> naprijed-natrag
<MmikeDOMA> mah
<MmikeDOMA> to nije njihanje
<MmikeDOMA> to je
<MmikeDOMA> nist :)
<MmikeDOMA> zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> njihanje 
<MmikeDOMA> nemrem nac nit jedan video di netko pokazuje kak se to radi
<MmikeDOMA> eto prilike za moj prvi jutjub video :D
<MmikeDOMA> da, na kuplungu zibas auto, taman kad proklize kotac (ili netom prije) stisnes kuplung, onda ga tezina zanjise nazad, pa kad opet krene napret, pustis kupung, i tak mic po mic zaljuljas auto
<MmikeDOMA> s automatikom to nemres
<ivoks> znam kaj je njihanje
<ivoks> nejednom sam vadio auto iz snijega :)
<ivoks> ovo sto lik radi je ono sto mozes s automatikom
<MmikeDOMA> pa, da, al' nemres ovo
<MmikeDOMA> idem na pivo
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/kina-grupa-naoruzana-nozevima-ubila-27-a-ranila-109-ljudi
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_2Tp3dX6_g&feature=youtu.be&t=10m7s
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: ПРИКОЛЫ и Неудачи 2014 Январь FAIL Compilation January #69, Views: 207067, Rating: 92.39936%
<Hrki> kolko posto rusa zivi u krimu ?
<ivoks> dosta
<ivoks> mislim da ih je preko 50%
<Hrki> pa ako gradjani zele biti u skopu rusije trebali bi ih saslusat :)
<SilverSpace> 58
<ivoks> pogotovo sad kada su pobili sve turke
<ivoks> Hrki: da, ali vecina je izgradjena na etnickom ciscenju
<ivoks> i krim ima autonomiju
<ivoks> ima svoju vladu, policiju, ustav
<Hrki> nisam znao da imaju autonomiju 
<Hrki> dok gledas onda ni kosovo nije trebalo biti samostalno
<ivoks> 20:30 < ivoks> bas me zanima hoce li rusija onda prizanti kosovo, ako ce vec 'osloboditi' krim
<Hrki> nesto ce izmislit vec :)
<Hrki> neka oslobode i čečeniju :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa rusija je okupirala ceceniju
<Hrki> pa ta čečenija je u skladu federacije, jelda
<ivoks> cecenija je sad dio 'ruske federacije' :)
<ivoks> oni zele i gruziju
<Hrki> mislio sam da je oslobode od sebe :)
<Hrki> vec ako se brinu za zelje stanovnika
<ivoks> brinu se kada njima ide na ruku
<Hrki> naravno, kao i iameri i svi ostali
<ivoks> pa zato forsiraju autonomiju krima, abhazije i juzne osetije
<ivoks> ali isto to negiraju svima drugima :)
<Hrki> ako su ameri policajci, neka pomognu sjevernoj koreji :)
<Hrki> bitno da oni govore o pravima stanovnika
<Hrki> ovi ostali bar priznaju da su gamad
<ivoks> tko priznaje da je gamad? :)
<Hrki> rusi, kinezi :)
<ivoks> drek
<ivoks> rusi idu u okupaciju ukrajine zbog narusene sigurnosti ruskih gradjana
<ivoks> tako je to danas putin rekao :)
<Hrki> ma sve je to ista gamad
<Hrki> sad cekaj dok kinezu pocnu japance prcat
<Hrki> da im se osvete za sva sranja
<CTCP2> tak i treba
<CTCP2> nema milosti prema proamerickim svinjama
<CTCP2> sve je to zavjera
<Hrki> pa i mi smo pro americki
<CTCP2> NOT
<CTCP2> ti mozd jesi
<Hrki> velim kao zemlja
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5IN4zyrKPc&feature=youtu.be&t=1m33s
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Новые лучшие приколы 2014 года, Views: 23788, Rating: 80.44444%
<CTCP2> to je drugo
<CTCP2> potplaceni dupelizci na vlasti su drugo
<Hrki> da nije bilo amera, bilo bi i krajine
<CTCP2> to je relativno
<ivoks> nije nis relativno :)
<CTCP2> da nije bilo amera, rasturili bi ih do banja luke
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> vidis uzorak?
<ivoks> amerima nije do ratovanja
<CTCP2> ne
<CTCP2> haha
<SilverSpace> da nije bilo amera ne bi bilo ni krajine u bosni 
<CTCP2> kakve to veze ima s icim
<ivoks> njima je u interestu stvoriti kupce
<CTCP2> ova bosna danas na nis ne lici
<ivoks> rat i oruzje je sredstvo za to
<ivoks> pa da, ne lici
<ivoks> al opet
<ivoks> kad je bosna licila na nesto? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> klanje zadnjih 500 godina
<Hrki> lol, bosna, pa da nije bilo amera bosne nebi ni bilo
<Hrki> podijelili bi ju medjusobno
<CTCP2> bolje i to, bar bi znali na cemu su
<CTCP2> ovo je kurac
<SilverSpace> eto ne moze se gledati crno bijelo 
<CTCP2> imaju a nemaju drzavu
<Hrki> pa cinjenica je dok su nam pomogli rat je zavrsio
<Vlado9A3CY> peace with you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esb5HePQHHA
<datase`> Vlado9A3CY: Title: Who am I, Views: 41, Rating: %
<ivoks> da nije bilo amera, englezi bi krojili balkan
<ivoks> a to bi lose zavrsilo po nas
<ivoks> mi smo najbolje prosli u svemu tome skupa
<ivoks> kad bi jos bili malo pametni i sredili si drzavu, bilo bi super
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kaj to radis kloniras se :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> rukovao sam se s najpametnijim čovjekom :)
<Hrki> a englezima je bila u interesu juga
<Hrki> dakle, pitanje je kako bi zavrsilo
<ivoks> jos gorim ratom
<ivoks> njima je bila u interesu juga jer su mislili da ima drzavice ne bi vratile londonski dug
<ivoks> i MMF je imao interes da juga opstane zbog kredita koji su joj dali
<ivoks> pa i ameri
<ivoks> koji su isto davali socijalnu pomoc
<ivoks> ali bas zbog tih istih razloga se i raspala
<ivoks> nije se raspala zbog milosevica, vec zbog ekonomske katastrofe s kraja 80ih
<ivoks> i onih 1000 ugasenih firmi u 9 mjeseci
<ivoks> juga nije mogla opstati kada je propao istocni blok
<ivoks> kaj, prosjecna inflacija u zadnjih 5 godina '80ih je bila, sta, 150%?
<ivoks> zivjelo se na pomoci od radnika u njemackoj, od kojih se ubiralo 6 milijardi dolara godisnje
<SilverSpace> najgori dio mog zivota 
<Hrki> svakom rezimu dojde kraj
<ivoks> mislim da je oko 20% takvog nacina socijalne pomoci u svijetu otpadao na jugu
<Hrki> fascinantno je da je nekome to bio najgori dio zivota, dok se drugi kunu da im je bilo predivno :D
<Hrki> tako je i danas
<ivoks> pa uvijek je tako
<ivoks> meni su '80. bile super
<ivoks> koji sam ja kurac znao; igrao sam se u dvoristu
<CTCP2> ne samo ti kao klinjo
<ivoks> vikao za druga tita pred razredom
<CTCP2> vec stariji tak govore
<ivoks> bio sam si super :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam vec tad radio i kurac sam imao 
<CTCP2> pricamo o radnickoj klasi
<ivoks> 'radnickoj klasi'
<CTCP2> tako je, radnickoj klasi
<CTCP2> koja je zivjela solidno
<ivoks> CTCP2: jel znas ista o ekonomiji juge?
<Hrki> ma ja radim sa jednim starijim covjekom, govori da ga placa uopce nije jebala, nije ni gledo dal ju je dobio, uvjek je imao dovoljno
<CTCP2> to sto se nije imalo "kupit banana" je druga stvar
<ivoks> zivjela je na dug do kraha '89
<CTCP2> hrki tocno to kaj velis
<CTCP2> rezije mizerija
<CTCP2> stanrina sitnica
<SilverSpace> svaki mjesec su nam struju plin iskopcavali 
<CTCP2> hrana jeftina
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> hrana jeftina?
<ivoks> nije bilo brasna i secera
<ivoks> struju su iskpcali
<ivoks> i to ti naplacivali
<ivoks> redukcije struje i vode
<CTCP2> ivoks e pa nemoj meni pricat, jebote, stara je radila u tvornici sudja Gorica
<CTCP2> i zivili smo sami u ZGu
<CTCP2> i od te place je isla i stanarina i rezije i hrana itd
<CTCP2> nije nes extra, al je ok bilo
<ivoks> CTCP2: da, to je tako bilo, takav je bio sustav
<ivoks> ali nije funkcioniralo
<ivoks> tebi se cini da je bilo super
<ivoks> ali ne gledas siru sliku
<ivoks> takav nacin zivota je doveo do sloma ekonomije
<Hrki> to je istina, jer su svi krali i malo radili
<ivoks> ovo sto mi sad imamo je bajka za ono sto se tada desilo
<CTCP2> a danasnji je puno napredniji :))))
<ivoks> 1000 firmi je u jugi propalo u 9 mjeseci
<CTCP2> ovo sto sad imamo je kurac na grani
<ivoks> CTCP2: hrvatska ima 3x veci BDP nego cijela juga
<ivoks> per capita
<CTCP2> mozd ono prije nije bilo bajno (makr je gradjanin vulgaris ok zivio), al ovo sad je drek
<ivoks> pricas gluposti :)
<ivoks> znas li sto je bdp per capita?
<CTCP2> to je retoricko pitanje
<CTCP2> ?
<ivoks> nije, pitam te
<ivoks> znas li sto je to
<CTCP2> da, vjerovo il ne xD
<ivoks> pa reci sto je to
<CTCP2> ...
<ivoks> i reci koliko je iznosio u jugi, a koliko iznosi u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> to sto je tebi netko poklonio placu ili stan ne znaci da se zivjelo dobro
<ivoks> jer tu placu su nekome uzeli
<ivoks> taj stan su nekome uzeli
<CTCP2> nemres racunat cisto matematicki danasnji i prijasnji BDP (kolko god da je tad bio)
<CTCP2> napisan u dolarima, nemres racunat u istom omjeru s danasnjim
<ivoks> pa to se i ne racuna matematicki :)
<ivoks> pa pretvori u zlato
<CTCP2> i kuna vrijedi duplo manje danas neg prije 10 god (makar je po tecaju "ista")
<ivoks> u sto god hoces
<ivoks> pa hoces tako
<ivoks> kupovna moc u jugi je pala 25% u 6 godina
<ivoks> u 6 godina dok je ostatak svijeta cvjetao
<ivoks> od '79 do 85
<ivoks> islo se u ameriku
<CTCP2> stagod, ja ti velim da je prosjecan stanovnik/radnik zivio pun kufer bolje
<ivoks> tu istu ameriku koju prezires
<CTCP2> nego danas
<CTCP2> iz juge se izvuklo pun kurac svega
<ivoks> isto se po novce
<CTCP2> starci su izvukli stan za bagatelu
<ivoks> ali nije zivio bolje :)
<CTCP2> tajkuni su izvukli tvornice
<CTCP2> cijeli zdravstveni sustav potjece iz juge
<CTCP2> i sva infrastruktura
<ivoks> pa je, zdravstveni sustav je bio ok
<CTCP2> sta se danas izgradilo? kurac se izgradio
<ivoks> koja infrastruktura?
<ivoks> sto se izgradilo za vrijeme juge?
<SilverSpace> joj stan za bagatelu to ti je najveca glupost 
<CTCP2> ok, pokazi mi kaj se u novije vrijeme napravilo
<ivoks> sto?
<ivoks> plinovod do dalmacije
<CTCP2> autoceste koje su masno preplacene da bise neciji dzepovi napunili
<ivoks> autoceste po cijeloj drzavi
<ivoks> opticka infrastruktura
<ivoks> znas koji ti je najbolji pokazatelj razvoja juge?
<ivoks> radio i televizija
<CTCP2> alo, daj se probudi
<CTCP2> INA je u stranim rukama
<CTCP2> pliva
<CTCP2> tcom
<ivoks> radio se u hrvatskoj pojavio za vrijeme austrougarske
<CTCP2> autoceste ce uskoro
<CTCP2> tvornice u kurcu
<ivoks> kakve to veze ima?
<CTCP2> rvacka je postala zemlja potrosac
<ivoks> jel autoceste odlazi iz hrvatske?
<CTCP2> a takva drzava nema buducnosti
<Hrki> treba sve privatizirat i mirni smo
<CTCP2> tak mozd mogu japan, sad i razvijene drzave
<CTCP2> a mi mozemo sipak
<Hrki> sve drzavne uhljebe odjebat, ukinuti pomoci  i bok
<Hrki> nek se ljdu snalaze
<ivoks> svasta CTCP2 :)
<ivoks> evo, ja sam privatnik
<CTCP2> ja govorim o prosjecnom RADNIKU
<CTCP2> ti si mini privatni poduzetnik
<ivoks> prosjecan radnih u hrvatskoj ne radi
<CTCP2> sam svoj sef
<CTCP2> to je drugo
<ivoks> imam i zaposlene
<ivoks> o cem ti pricas?
<CTCP2> super, velim ti da ti nisi prosjecan rvacki radnik
<CTCP2> ti si koji nivo iznad
<ivoks> prosjecan radnik u hrvatskoj ne radi
<ivoks> zabusava
<CTCP2> sta ti to znaci
<CTCP2> haha
<CTCP2> ok ok
<ivoks> nema radne navike
<CTCP2> pustimo sad te demagogije
<CTCP2> ma ok
<CTCP2> to nije ni poanta
<ivoks> nije demagogija; ja zaposljavam ljude
<CTCP2> kakve su im radne navike
<ivoks> za mene radi vise stranaca koji su dosli zivjeti u hrvatsku nego li rodjenih hrvata
<SilverSpace> ukradi 
<CTCP2> drzava bez svojih tvornica, industrije, proizvodnje itd je pickin dim
<SilverSpace> prva radna navika 
<ivoks> pa slazem se da treba imati proizvodnju
<Hrki> pa ima proizvodnje, samo ju trebaju voditi kompetentni ljudi
<ivoks> uostalom, i imam proizvodni pogon :)
<ivoks> i usluzni isto
<ivoks> dva cak
<Hrki> recimo kod mene se radi, ali prekovremeni nisu placeni
<CTCP2> to je sve na malo
<Hrki> subota isto nije placena
<CTCP2> ja govorim o prijasnjim gigantima
<Hrki> di ces to recimo isfurat u dalmaciji recimo ?
<ivoks> kojim?
<Hrki> tko ce ti tamo raditi
<CTCP2> ne o manufakturi di dvije tinejdzerke sivaju goblene i sl
<SilverSpace> kojim
<ivoks> onima koji su propali skupa s istocnim blokom :)
<ivoks> jer nisu bili trzisno, vec dogovorno orijentirani
<CTCP2> to je sve proljev i demagogija
<CTCP2> ako mogu stranci, mozemo i mi
<ivoks> pa covjece, hej
<CTCP2> kaj smo mi tolko glupi?
<ivoks> jesmo :)
<ivoks> nismo glupi
<CTCP2> zas bi morali kupovat od stranaca?
<ivoks> vec ne razmisljamo na taj nacin
<ivoks> ostavili smo socijalizam i sad se ucimo kapitalizmu
<CTCP2> nismo glupi neg se ta politika NAMJERNO PROVODI jer je tak nametnuto izvana
<ivoks> ma joj, covjece... :)
<CTCP2> haha, kojem kapitalizmu
<CTCP2> ucimo se poltronstvu
<CTCP2> lizanju tudjih supaka
<Hrki> ivoks: nema se tu kaj uciti, onaj tko je sposoban vec radi i ima proizvodnju
<ivoks> i to je dio ucenja
<ivoks> Hrki: govorim opcenito, kao drustvo
<Hrki> a lijeni nece nikad nist anauciti
<CTCP2> to tvoje "ucenje" ce trajat znas kolko?
<ivoks> CTCP2: desetljecima
<CTCP2> 40-50 godina sveukupno
<CTCP2> dok narod ne popizdi i sve ne spali
<Hrki> njima je bolje iznajmit lezaljku i ne placat porez i kunut se barjaku
<ivoks> koji si ti brainswash dozivio :)
<CTCP2> nikad se nece rvackoj dozvolit da se razvije i ojaca
<ivoks> Hrki: i to je problem
<Hrki> taj sigurno nece raditi za sitnu paru u proizvodnji
<CTCP2> uvijek ce na papiru bit "da, da, trebate proizvodnju itd"
<ivoks> mislim, postoji puno problema
<SilverSpace> 40-50 godina tite i komunizma smo u zaostatku 
<CTCP2> a iza ledja ce bit "nedaj im kredite", "pokupuj sve i sabotiraj" itd
<ivoks> velim
<ivoks> pogledaj kada je radio izmisljen i kada je pokrenut radio zagreb
<CTCP2> pa nisu stranci ludi, ne zele konkurenciju svojoj ekonomiji
<CTCP2> vec zele trziste za sebe
<ivoks> a onda pogledaj kada je tv izmisljen i kada je pokrenut tv zagreb
<Hrki> evo, bilo je u zadru neki dan predavanje o EU zaposlenju
<ivoks> sve ti govori o napretku :)
<Hrki> dosla jedna osoba, sad te ja pitam koji ces kurac otvarati proizvodnju u zadru :)
<ivoks> CTCP2: ti jos nisi shvatio da je svijet postao selo
<ivoks> nema stranaca vise
<CTCP2> mozda za tebe
<ivoks> ekonomija nema granica
<CTCP2> i ak je selo, selo je u kojem mi pusimo
<ivoks> i kinezi su to skuzili
<ivoks> pusis zato sto se zatvaras u izolaciju
<ivoks> a ne jer te netko drugi sili
<ivoks> bojis se 'stranaca'
<CTCP2> ok, i to je opravdanje zas rvati trebaju pusit?
<ivoks> stranci ce te silovat
<CTCP2> to je sranje
<ivoks> tebi fale osnovni koncepti logike :)
<CTCP2> gle, svaka IOLE pametna drzava brani svoju ekonomiju
<CTCP2> svoje radnike itd
<ivoks> pa naravno da brani
<CTCP2> samo nasi daju guzice ko blesavi
<CTCP2> za par judiniih skuda
<CTCP2> malo mitarine, malo kreditica
<CTCP2> i daju da ih se guzi sve u 90
<CTCP2> a dugorocno nikog ne zanima
<Hrki> CTCP2: koje radnike? one iz 3maja gdje ima vise baba u administraciji nego u proizvodnji?
<CTCP2> Hrki : to je problem UPRAVE
<Hrki> one iz brodosplita gdje neki seljakl ima placu 7000kn a nije bio na poslu 3 mjeseca ?
<CTCP2> a ne tih radnika, kakvi god da oni bili
<CTCP2> ak je uprava losa, to ne znaci da treba pobit cijelu tu indrustriju
<CTCP2> vec da treba dovest novu upravu
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: gle kod moje rodbine na selu vise nema nitko kravu osim mog bratica i kod njega sad kupuju mlijeko 
<CTCP2> makar masno platit njemce/japance da dodju upravljat
<Hrki> frend radi u 3 maju, kaze da odkada se zaposlio nije niti jedan dan bio da su svi bili na poslu
<Hrki> jerje uvjek netko na godisnjem, "bolovanju"
<SilverSpace> krumpir isto ko i po zagrebu voze po selu 
<CTCP2> Hrki : opet ponavljam, to je problem uprave
<Hrki> kakve veze uprava ima s time :)
<CTCP2> ja bi uveo gestapovsku upravu
<CTCP2> al to ne znaci da treba prodat sve strancima
<Hrki> pa postoji, kod privatnika :D
<CTCP2> i pogasit nasu proizbvodnju
<SilverSpace> ali moraju babe u podne gledati sapunicu 
<CTCP2> i orijentirat nasu "ekonomiju" na kupovinu stranih proizvoda
<ivoks> CTCP2: ti se vrtis u krug i guras si sam u svoje dupe :)
<SilverSpace> nitko nece radit 
<ivoks> prvo se bojis stranaca jer ce ti sve uzet
<ivoks> a onda bi njima dao upravu
<CTCP2> ivoks ne vec ti krivo kopcas
<CTCP2> tako je
<CTCP2> ako nikka drugacije nejde, dao bi strancima da upravljaju
<CTCP2> ali 1.) ZADRZO te tvornice
<Hrki> pa to su sve navike iz komunizma :D
<CTCP2> i 2.) ZADRZO ih u drzavnom/hr vlasnistvu
<Hrki> zato je iproblem
<CTCP2> ne, to nema veze s komunizom
<CTCP2> to ima veze s zdravom pamecu
<ivoks> ako stranac veli da takva tvornica ne moze funkcionirati na trzistu vise?
<CTCP2> ne prodajes koku koja daje zlatna jaja
<CTCP2> ko ovi nasi mulci
<ivoks> onda bi nasao drugog stranca :)
<CTCP2> (primjer TRCOM i INA)
<Hrki> 1.) stranac nece to kupiti jer mu se ne isplati
<CTCP2> lol, TCOM nemre funkcionirat? yea right
<CTCP2> PLIVA?
<CTCP2> INA?
<Hrki> jer on nesmije dati otkaz 3000 ljudi
<CTCP2> Hrki : ne govorimo o KUPOVINI
<Hrki> a drzava ih zeli socijalno zastiti
<CTCP2> govorimo o DIREKTORIMA
<CTCP2> ljudima koji ce upravljat
<CTCP2> dovest tu tvornicu na visu razinu
<ivoks> pliva je u biti bio dobar primjer rijesavanje firme koju smo sjebali :)
<CTCP2> al da sve ostane u domacem vlasnistvu
<CTCP2> ja bi bez problema dao japancima firmu na upravljanje
<ivoks> CTCP2: jesi ikad upravljao necim?
<CTCP2> cak i platio s 10% profita te firme
<ivoks> jesi ikad bio manager, direktor ili nesto?
<CTCP2> al da rvacko ostane rvacko
<CTCP2> ivoks jesam, kakve to veze ima?
<ivoks> u biti, jesi li ikad radio? :D
<CTCP2> sto oces reci, preciziraj
<ivoks> CTCP2: pa onda bi znao da ti nitko nece biti direktor ako nema udio u firmi
<CTCP2> da, i di je problem?
<CTCP2> sad sam malo prije gore to reko
<CTCP2> "cak i platio s 10% profita te firme"
<ivoks> niti ti kao vlasnik zelis postaviti za direktora nekoga tko nece imati udio u firmi
<Hrki> tocno to :) nitko nebude nesto vodio ako nema dio
<ivoks> e vidis
<ivoks> direktor nije jedan :)
<ivoks> vec ih bude vise
<CTCP2> postotak je bezveze naveden
<CTCP2> i nisam mislio 10% za SVAKOG DIREKTORA
<CTCP2> vec raspodijeljeno na vise njih
<CTCP2> al to je ovkreno receno
<ivoks> za to neces naci dobrog direktora :)
<CTCP2> da skontas kakav sistem bi bio ok
<CTCP2> da imas "i ovece i novce"
<ivoks> logika ti nije na mjestu :)
<CTCP2> a-ha
<CTCP2> pa tebi je strasna logika
<ivoks> postavi si pitanje
<CTCP2> znaci, "ja" necu nac
<CTCP2> a jedan TCOM kad kupi nas HT
<CTCP2> onda ce on nac tog direktora
<CTCP2> ?
<ivoks> koliko godina bi tako jedan direktor bio direktor?
<Hrki> ma problem je da bi svaki direktor otpustio s pravom pola ljudi i onda to ne pase drzavi
<ivoks> 1?
<ivoks> 10?
<Hrki> pa zato se problem gura pod tebip, da bude socijalnog mira
<ivoks> 5?
<CTCP2> sto sad oces rec sa tim godinama?
<ivoks> pa nakon 5 druga serija direktora?
<ivoks> sad smo na 20% firme
<CTCP2> ok, prvo drzis se bezevze navedenog postotka od 10% ko pijan plota
<CTCP2> a drugo, sad skreces na vise direktora i ne znam kaj
<ivoks> onda? 1%?
<ivoks> CTCP2: ajde stani malo
<CTCP2> to se unaporijed dogovor, a ne tak bezevze ko sto ti sad karikiras
<ivoks> pa u firmi od 500 ljudi imas 7-8 direktora
<ivoks> barem
<ivoks> barem 7-8
<ivoks> ako ne i 17-18
<CTCP2> ti ne kontas kaj ti ja govorim
<CTCP2> uzmi sadasnji "uspjesan" sistem
<ivoks> ma shvacam ja tebe sto zelis reci
<CTCP2> danasnjeg TCOMa
<CTCP2> primjeni sve jednako ko i njemacki TCOM
<CTCP2> zaposli njemce na vrhu itd
<CTCP2> ALI kao radnike/zaposlenike
<CTCP2> i HT ostavi u HR rukama
<CTCP2> to ti ja pricam
<CTCP2> ak moze TCOM, mozemo i mi
<ivoks> pa to imas s inom
<CTCP2> samo treba pametno postupit
<CTCP2> i stavit pametne ljude
<CTCP2> a ne stranacke uhljebe
<ivoks> upravljaju madjari, a 50% je nase
<CTCP2> ne, to je debilan primjer
<Hrki> i opet oni imaju vecinu i sjebali nas 
<CTCP2> to je jedan od grih i glupljih primjera
<CTCP2> ak je to ikakv primjer, to je primjer zas sadasnja politika ne valja
<CTCP2> vec moj prijedlog valja
<CTCP2> INA je trebala ostat 100% u rvackim rukama
<ivoks> naravno, tvoj prijedlog valja :)
<ivoks> INA je trebala novce
<ivoks> zato se privatizirala
<CTCP2> al recimo zaposlit madjare da upravljaju (bezveze primjer navodim) ak ovi nasi debili ne znaju
<CTCP2> njima dat sitni dio zarade od INE (Koji je OGROMAN i takav sitan)
<CTCP2> a da firma bude u HR rukama
<SilverSpace> ina bi propala bez prodaje udjela 
<CTCP2> i sva zarada ide nama
<ivoks> joj :)
<ivoks> crno bijeli svijet
<CTCP2> je, a sad cvjeta
<CTCP2> pogle u kakvom je stanju
<ivoks> tko je rekao da svjeta?
<ivoks> svi znamo da nije idealno
<ivoks> to uopce nije sporno
<Hrki> zato treba sve privatizirati
<CTCP2> pa ne bi bilo nis gore da nije prodana
<Hrki> jer smo nesposobni
<CTCP2> Hrki : to je krivo razmisljanje
<Hrki> nek nam stranac pokaze kak se radi
<ivoks> CTCP2: da nije prodana, propala bi do sad
<CTCP2> to je nametnuto od debila kao Skegro itd
<CTCP2> da bise lakse moglo pokrast sve
<CTCP2> pod motom "mi smo nesposobni"
<ivoks> CTCP2: jel znas cemu sluzi privatizacija? ne ona iz '90ih, vec klasicna privatizacija
<CTCP2> nesposobni su loipovi koji su postavljeni politicki
<Hrki> nema se kaj pokrast, nek se sve lijepo privatizitra i bok
<CTCP2> zato jer je privatnik bolji urpavitelj?
<Hrki> zasto bi ja placao nesposbnost raznih uuprava
<CTCP2> to stoji, al isto tolko i ne stoji
<CTCP2> Hrki : iz 100 razloga
<Hrki> zato jer bolje cuva svoje pare nego drzavne
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: radioo sam u to vrijeme u ini i sve osim ine naftaplina i prodaje su propadale pun kufer ljudi 
<CTCP2> al velim, ne treba uocpe bit nesospobna uprava
<CTCP2> uvijek mozes nac super ljude
<CTCP2> AKO ZELIS
<CTCP2> ako ne trpas svoje stranacke rodijake i sl
<Hrki> uvjek covjek bolje radi ako zna da njemu ide u djep
<CTCP2> Hrki pricas gluposti, kakve to veze ima
<ivoks> nije stvar u radniku
<ivoks> vec u vlasniku
<ivoks> kada je nesto tvoje, onda se vise trudis da to uspije
<ivoks> kada je tudje i kada znas da za 4 godine te nitko nista o tome nece pitati, zasto bi se trudio
<CTCP2> "to stoji, al isto tolko i ne stoji" - to ti nije garancija da ce bit bolji od nekog drugog
<CTCP2> pogle ove nase tajjkuncice
<CTCP2> osim par najvecih (koji su u sprezi s politicarima), vecina ih je osla u kurac
<CTCP2> u kreditima, stecajevima itd
<CTCP2> tak da ti necije "privatno vlasnistvo" nije garancija icega
<CTCP2> imas veci motiv itd, istina
<CTCP2> ambiciozniji si itd
<CTCP2> al to ne znaci da si i sposobniji
<CTCP2> dat rvatima u drzavno vlasnistvo
<CTCP2> il rvatima u privatno vlasnistvo
<CTCP2> cesto nema neke razlike
<SilverSpace> zato kad prerastes sebe uposlis sposobnijeg 
<CTCP2> zato sam i reko, makar dovest strane direktore
<CTCP2> i masno ih platit
<CTCP2> ucinka ce bit isti kao da je PRODANO strancima
<CTCP2> al ce zarada (i firma) ostat u HR rukama
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : i to u teoriji je tako
<Hrki> nece ti stranac doc raditi tu
<CTCP2> u normalnim firmama/vlasnicima ko bgates itd
<Hrki> jer ako on vrijedi, tamo mu je bolje :)
<SilverSpace> u ostalom prodano je kaj je drzavi trebao novac 
<CTCP2> al rvacki kerum i slicni, slika je drugacija
<Hrki> kako ti nije jasno, da nase firme tako puno vrijede kako mi hrvati mislimo odavno bi bile prodane
<CTCP2> Hrki : doc ce ak mu das jednaku (il bolju) placu ko u TCOMu itd
<CTCP2> pa i prodane su
<CTCP2> sve kaj je vrijedilo
<CTCP2> ostalo je jos sitno firmi
<Hrki> pa nije bas puno toga vrijedilo :)
<CTCP2> a i to ce na bubanj
<Hrki> nitko nece kupiti zracnu luku, hz i slicno
<SilverSpace> Hrki: yep 
<Hrki> tko ce ulagat u ta sranja
<CTCP2> "<SilverSpace> u ostalom prodano je kaj je drzavi trebao novac" - to je ono kaj sam gore piso, kratkotrajno razmisljanje ptplacenih idiota koji ce ic zaklat koku koja nosi zlatna jaja
<Hrki> zadnju prugu obnovili iz 1860
<CTCP2> pa to je losa politika cijele drzave
<CTCP2> zadnjih 20 godina
<SilverSpace> nema zlatnih jaja 
<CTCP2> to spada u kos s ovim biserima koji su prodali TCOM itd
<CTCP2> nije problem samo kaj su rasprodali vrijedne firme
<CTCP2> vec i kaj nisu razvili nis ostalo
<Hrki> ti bi kupio zracnu luku koja dnevno generira gubitke (dok) radi oko 1.5milion kuna
<CTCP2> velim, prakticki sve kaj vrijedi i kaj postoji, napravljeno je prije 1990.
<Hrki> a dok ne radi milion kuna :D
<CTCP2> zracna luka je drugo
<CTCP2> to se slazem da je gubitas
<Hrki> pa sve je gubitas osim prodanog :)
<Hrki> nisu stranci blesavi
<SilverSpace> nis nije napravljeno do 1090
<CTCP2> pa to ti i velim
<CTCP2> sve kaj je vrijedilo su prodali
<CTCP2> jer su kratkovidni debili
<CTCP2> al inace, i ak firma nije neki velki profitas
<CTCP2> ak je na 0
<Hrki> jebiga, trebale im pare
<CTCP2> ta firma je opet jebeno korisna i bitna
<SilverSpace> trosili smo kaj su nam drugi dali 
<CTCP2> jer ti i ak si na 0
<CTCP2> zaspoljvas hrpu ljudi
<CTCP2> od cega zivi jos vise ljudi
<Hrki> nije za sve kriva drzava
<CTCP2> ne mora firma bit turbo profitabilna da bi "nes znacila"
<Hrki> krivi je i mentalitet ljudi
<CTCP2> recimo da imas 1000 firmi u HR
<CTCP2> koje zaposljavaju 500.000 ljudi
<CTCP2> i da su sve te firme za kurac
<CTCP2> al da su na nuli
<CTCP2> OPET bi bilo jebeno
<CTCP2> radis radi samog sebe
<CTCP2> a to je najbitnija stvar koja postoji
<CTCP2> (osim ak si pohlepni kapitalist kojem je jedini omtiv osobni profit)
<Hrki> pa daj m ireci kako ce te tvrdke biti konkurentne ako su proizvodile u jugi 
<Hrki> bez ikakvog trzisnog natjecanja i slicno
<CTCP2> ako mogu strane firme, mogu i domace
<Hrki> promjenilo se sve
<CTCP2> pa ok, unaprijedis ih, nisam ni reko da moraju ostat na razini iz 1970. :DDDDDDDDD
<Hrki> vidis da su i ameri propali kaj se tice auti, a oni su prakticni izmislili auto
<CTCP2> al ono sto deefinitivno ne radis je - DA IH UPROPASTIS I ZATVORIS
<CTCP2> il prodas za bagatelu
<CTCP2> pa da ih onda stranac pogasi kak bi otvorio svojim tvornicama rziste
<Hrki> brodogradnja ce propast radi korejanaca
<CTCP2> ne racunaj amere
<CTCP2> ameri su visa klasa
<CTCP2> ameri su alieni za nas
<CTCP2> oni zaradjuju na milijardu drugih strana
<CTCP2> mi nemamo taj luksuz
<CTCP2> maeri mogu prebacit SVU proizvodnju u kinu
<CTCP2> i jos uvijek dobro zivit
<Hrki> i mislis da su zato odjebali detroit ?
<CTCP2> a mi nemamo nis sta ameri imaju
<SilverSpace> Hrki: brodogradnju nismo ni imali 
<Hrki> kako ne
<SilverSpace> to je zabluda 
<CTCP2> imali smo mi jebenu brodogradnju al nismo imali dobru upravu
<Hrki> 3 maj, kraljevica, viktor lenac samo u rijeci
<Hrki> uljanik pula
<Hrki> brodosplit, trogir
<CTCP2> al ponavljam ono gore - i brodogradiliste bi bilo super kad bi radilo cak i na NULI cisto zbog ogromnog broja zaposlenih
<CTCP2> samo se treba sredit upravu
<SilverSpace> kad proizvodis jedan grod godisnje to je za kurac
<CTCP2> isto ono sto ce stranac napravit kad ih kupi
<Hrki> SilverSpace: prije 30 godina to je bilo odlicno
<Hrki> ali to ti govorim, promijenio se posao
<Hrki> nismo se prilagodili
<SilverSpace> yep
<Hrki> meni je stari prije 20 godina bio sef proizvodnje za transformacijske kotlove
<Hrki> imao je 5 hala na svojim ledjima, to je danas 5 privatnih firmi tamo
<Hrki> i kaze da su proizvodili jako malo
<Hrki> druga su vremena
<Hrki> sad valjda ta jedna firma proizvodi kao prije 5 njih
<Hrki> naravno sad samo proizvodimo kuciste, dok jezgru i pamet stavljaju straci i mlate pravu lovu :)
<Hrki> *stranci
<Hrki> puno se manje prije delalo
<Hrki> i to je sve doslo na naplatu
<Hrki> manje delalo, bolje zivjelo za taj nerad
<SilverSpace> tekstil i obucu to ist nismo imali sve su to bile tvornice koje su za strance radile doradu 
<SilverSpace> osim mozda borovo 
<Hrki> tu je i mtč
<SilverSpace> otislo to sve za jeftinijom radnom snagom 
<Hrki> takoje
<Hrki> nemos, ovi su prejeftini
<Hrki> to nece spasiti niti jedan stranac dikrektor kod nas
<SilverSpace> gledam neki dan italiju i njihovu tekstilnu industriju nemaju vise ni jedne tvornice u italiji 
<Hrki> takoje, kod nas calcedonija ima pogon
<Hrki> rade zene za minimalac
<Hrki> sigurno nece talijan raditi za 2500kn
<SilverSpace> zato treba proizvodit energiju 
<SilverSpace> sto vise i jeftinije 
<SilverSpace> za tim je uvijek potreba 
<SilverSpace> hrana isto 
<Hrki> jeste, ali kvalitetnu hranu
<Hrki> jer opet protiv uvoza nemozemo
<SilverSpace> Hrki: jesi vidio lika na aljasci kakvo povce proizvodi 
<SilverSpace> a mi ne mozemo u slavoniji 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BhqUnAcCUAAdq0K.jpg
<SilverSpace> Litva i Latvija su aktivirale Članak 4 NATO pakta
 * CTCP2 lasti ratnu opremu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ?
<ivoks> nda, putin se vadi da zeli sprijeciti 'fasiste i naciste'
<ivoks> idemo na ideologiju... na
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> Latvia+Lithuania have invoked NATO art. 4 in response to #crimea  NATO now obliged to hold emerg council meeting. Only 4th time in history
<ivoks> Latvia’s population is almost 30% Russian, rising to more than 40 per cent in the capital Riga.
<ivoks> ok, ukrajina objavljuje rat
<ivoks> Ukraine put its armed forces on full combat alert and warned Russia that any military intervention in the country would lead to war after President Putin was granted permission to use troops in the country by his parliament.
<CTCP2> go putin
<CTCP2> ode krim bye bye, ukrajna
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T2uBeiNXAo
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Dr. Strangelove phone conversation U.S President, Views: 145266, Rating: 99.358292%
<SilverSpace> eh da 
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: malo je problem sto je krim malo daleko od rusije 
<CTCP2> kak mislis daleko
<CTCP2> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Crimeamap.png
<ravilov-web> http://www.dilbert.com/2001-12-23/
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_A7Hu0uKNw
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: RED RUSSIAN ARMY CHOIR "Kalinka", Views: 6638120, Rating: 97.623434%
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxp_XgJAq64
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: Red army choir - Along the valleys, along the hills, Views: 41602, Rating: 98.26087%
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-02
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEt41bYQBgE
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: Red Army Choir - The Hunt For Red October, Views: 1489031, Rating: 97.13456%
<OneKorea> Kacuša > Kalinka
<OneKorea> jel znaš Kacušu? Potraži na youtube od VARVARE
<ravilov-web> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-62farShWKw
<datase`> ravilov-web: Title: Serbian Transformers, Views: 4554, Rating: 100.0%
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nabYYdQkS58
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: Varvara - the song "Katyusha", Views: 1971628, Rating: 97.2097%
<OneKorea> da
<OneKorea> \m/
<MmikeDOMA> https://xkcd.com/1185/
<markosejic> D Jutro
<Hrki> jutar
<MmikeDOMA> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7e/AKAT-1.JPG
<Hrki> jel zna netko mozda koja je svrha potvrde kartice kod paypala, kad mogu ionako trositi pare ako nije potvrdjena ?
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> Hrki: potvrdjuju da je tvoja
<ivoks> i ne mogu trositi novce kako hoce
<ivoks> jer bi zbog toga bili kaznjeni i ukinuti
<ivoks> a nitko nema na kartici toliko koliko bi njih kaznili
<Hrki> vidim da mogu trosit sa ziro racuna bez problema
<ivoks> Hrki: nemoj koristiti paypal
<ivoks> sigurno ima jednako kvalitetnih ruskih i kineskih servisa :)
<Hrki> ha ha
<Hrki> probo sam jedan ruski :)
<Hrki> i nikada vise
<Hrki> bilo prevedeno na engleski, ali errori su mi na ruskom dolazili
<Hrki> kazastrofa :D
<ivoks> mislim da je jezik najmanji problem
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<OneKorea> tro
<Hrki> momci imam pitanje, imam sata disk (evo moj prvi u zivotu)
<Hrki> sad idu dva kabla, onaj uzi i siri
<Hrki> ali nemam jumpere, ce raditi bez toga ?
<jelly-home> Hrki: da, nema tu vise jumpera
<Hrki> super onda
<Hrki> jer vidim da na jednom disku ima jumper, isto je sata
<MmikeDOMA> hranit dijete hranom koja mu nije fina
<MmikeDOMA> level-up :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hm jebemti paypal koji kujac zajebava neda mi promjenit datum isteka kartice 
<SilverSpace> Update expiration date 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim 
<SilverSpace> This debit or credit card has expired. Please update the expiration date for this card or use a different card.
<SilverSpace> kkujac neda mi ni dodat i promjenit datum isteka 
<Hrki> pa kako ne, sta nije dok kartica expirea da se dobije novi broj
<SilverSpace> isti broj kartice ti ostane samo promjene datum i onaj otraga id
<SilverSpace> i na paypalu ne mogu to updejtat
<SilverSpace> a poslali mi mail da promjenim datum isteka 
<SilverSpace> ko ih hebe 
<CTCP2> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/opca-makljaza-srpskih-politicara-nitko-nije-imao-manje-od-1-2-promila-alkohola-u-krvi---325542.html
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa kako, meni kada kartica expirea dobijem novu sa drugim brojevima
<SilverSpace> master?
<Hrki> visa i amex
<SilverSpace> kuzis sad mi ne daju potvrdit karticu 
<SilverSpace> kazu istekla
<Hrki> nemam ti pojima, cudno mi je da master neda nove brojeve
<Hrki> mozda to ni paypal nezna :)
<Hrki> ja sam u erste banci imao tekuci koji nije bio validan
<Hrki> nekada su mi mogli uplatiti, a nekada ne
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQqBYq75LjY
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Украинские офицеры недопустили вывоз оружия с учебного отряда ВМС Украины (Севастополь), Views: 322, Rating: 95.22442%
<ivoks> nece ici bez krvi
<ivoks> kao, nemaju obiljezlja
<ivoks> http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/assets/140301093744-ukraine-russia-02-horizontal-gallery.jpg
<ivoks> a vidi regu
<ivoks> sluzbena ruska vojka
<ivoks> vojska
<Hrki> pa sta ih ne pobiju ako nemaju obiljezhja
<Hrki> neka kazu da su teroristi bez obiljezja :)
<Hrki> samo mi nije jasno kako su se uspjeli ukrcat na taj poluotok
<Hrki> radar fail ?
<ivoks> pa ne trebaju se ukrcat
<Hrki> aha, pobunjenici su kao
<ivoks> ukrajina i rusija imaju dogovor gdje rusija moze imati mislim do 25.000 vojnika na poluotoku
<Hrki> jos gore :)
<ivoks> osim toga, ukrajina bas i nema neku vlast nad krimom
<Hrki> ma onda su mogli odmah taj poluotok prepustit, nebi ja nikom dao bazu kdo mene doma
<ivoks> pa u tome i je cijelo cudjenje
<ivoks> rusija je pretjerala
<ivoks> mogli su dobiti krim za stolom
<CTCP2> Hrki : nikom osim amerima, jel
<Hrki> amerima jedino ako nam oproste dugove :)
<ivoks> cijela situacija je kao i '91. kod nas
<ivoks> i doslovno su iste price
<CTCP2> prije kao na kosovu
<ivoks> nope, bas kao kod nas
<CTCP2> krim je autonomna drzava
<CTCP2> ima pravo na odcjepljenje
<ivoks> je, i ima, naravno
<ivoks> to uopce nije sporno
<ivoks> zato kazem, sve se moglo za stolom
<CTCP2> rusi na krimu bi bili ko ameri na kosovu ;)
<CTCP2> pa i oce za stolom
<ivoks> pa ocito nece
<CTCP2> rusi ce bit na krimu mjesec-dva dok ne prodje referendum
<ivoks> kada idu po ukrajini i razoruzavaju vojsku
<ivoks> al nisu samo na krimu
<ivoks> nego su usli i na istok ukrajine
<ivoks> harkov, donjetsk
<CTCP2> u harkovu nisam cuo da je vojska
<CTCP2> vec proruski gradjani
<ivoks> pod istom pricom kao i milosevic 'spasavanje rusa od fasista i nacista koji su dosli na vlast'
<Hrki> i republika srpska ima pravo na odcjepljenje
<ivoks> mislim da nema
<Hrki> i tu bi im mogli netko pomoc
<CTCP2> RS je drugo
<Hrki> pa kako ne, to nema veze sa bosnom
<ivoks> dayton ne daje autonomiju
<ivoks> tj, odcijepljenje
<CTCP2> RS je govno izmisljeno da se privremeno smire strasti
<CTCP2> samo sto to privremeno traje 20god
<Hrki> da si bio tamo vidio bi da nije istina :)
<Hrki> kazem ti to nema veze sa bosnom
<Hrki> srbija veca nego u pravoj
<Hrki> sad neznam kakvu autonomiju ima krim
<Hrki> ali ovi tamo imaju svoju vladu, sve svoje osim vojske
<ivoks> krim nema vojsku
<ivoks> ima ustav i vladu
<ivoks> nema predsjednika
<Hrki> to ima i RS
<Hrki> ima i svoje sudove rs
<Hrki> po meni prije oni imaju pravo nego krim
<ivoks> RS je vise od autonomije
<ivoks> ne moze se to usporedjivati
<ivoks> RS je konstitutivni dio bih
<ivoks> kao i federacija
<ivoks> dakle, nemaju 'neka prava jer ih ima puno'
<ivoks> vec imaju sva prava, to je njihova drzava
<ivoks> bih je doslovno drzava koju sine dvije drzave
<ivoks> a federacija je jos sjebanija jer ima vlada koliko i kantona
<ivoks> svaki kanton ima svoju vladu
<ivoks> a ima ih svih zajedno ko u malo vecem gradu
<ivoks> samo im treba jedan bandic
<Hrki> pa sta toj bih znaci RS kad ionako nemaju nikakve ovlasti tamo
<ivoks> brkas
<ivoks> federacija nema ovlasti u RS
<ivoks> niti RS nema ovlasti u federaciji
<ivoks> BIH ima sve ovlasti u RS kao i u federaciji
<ivoks> kao i u brckom
<ivoks> bih je sjebana; kada bi se malo smirile strasti i odlucili zivjeti zajedno, bilo bi lakse
<ivoks> al to nece moci jos 100 godina
<ivoks> vidis, kad je bio 2. svjetski rat
<ivoks> a i kod i nas i u ukrajini na 2. svj. rat jos uvijek mozes dignuti ljude na oruzje
<ivoks> mene u ukrajini brine ugovor izmedju SAD, UK, Rusije i Ukrajine
<ivoks> jako podsjeca na ugovor oko poljske
<Hrki> ja i dalje bosnu ne kuzim :)
<Hrki> jel postoji premijer bosne ?
<Hrki> ima federacija i rs
<Hrki> pola pola osim brckog
<Hrki> ovi iz federacije nemogu nista u rs-u i obrnuto
<Hrki> svatko ima svoju vladu i policiju
<Hrki> dok je zajednicka vojska
<Hrki> sad te pitam, koja je svrha da su "zajedno" kada jedni druge ne jebu pol posto
<Hrki> jedino sta ih povezuje je teritorij, pare i vojska
<ivoks> pa imaju predsjednistvo
<ivoks> koje bas i ne funkcionira, ali imaju
<ivoks> ustroj RS je drugaciji od federacije
<ivoks> problem federacije je sto se jos cjepka na manje dijelove zbog toga sto dva naroda zive, pa svaki pokusava doci do svojeg
<ivoks> pa onda, kako hrvati ne bi imali svoj entitet, smislili su kantone
<ivoks> prakticki zupanije
<ivoks> gdje svaki kanton ima svoju vladu i svoje izbore
<ivoks> bih je jedna od najskupljih drzava u europi :)
<Hrki> pa da pizdarija, koja je neodrziva
<Hrki> zato to treba podijeliti i bok
<ivoks> ne moze to samo tako
<ivoks> to je veliki problem
<ivoks> i hrvatska nece imati mira jos dugo zbog toga
<ivoks> uvijek ce ti na granici biti rat, sto god ti radio
<ivoks> njihov je jedini izlaz EU
<ivoks> gdje postaju dio vece price
<ivoks> i onda te njihove razlike postaju nebitne
<Hrki> istina
<ivoks> pa ce doci i do kohezije unutar bih
<ivoks> ali im treba pomoci
<Hrki> jer je ona sama po sebi neodrziva
<ivoks> a eu ih je malo zaboravila jer imaju vecih problema
<Hrki> ali sta je najgore RS je pno razvijeniji nego federacija
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> iz vise razloga
<Hrki> jesi vidio kakvu zgradu ima vlada
<ivoks> RS dobija puno vecu pomoc nego federacija
<ivoks> RS nije razrusena u ratu kao federacija
<ivoks> i RS ima homogene gradjane
<ivoks> federacija je sjebana u startu jer su dva naroda koji se ne podnose
<ivoks> prekompleksu i preskupu birokraciju
<ivoks> i apsolutno je cijela razrusena
<Hrki> nista, onda se nadamo brzom ulaskom u eu
<ivoks> hrvati nece s muslimanima za stol dok se ne rijesi pitanje hrvata u federaciji
<ivoks> naime, i muslimani i hrvati biraju ravnopravno
<SilverSpace> http://complaints.paypalsucks.com/wp-content/themes/paypal/images/logo.png
<ivoks> pa onda muslimani, kojih je vise, mogu odabrati hrvatskog predstavnika u predsjednistvu
<ivoks> kada bi barem prestali gledati jedni druge kao 'drugi', vec kao 'sugradjani', sve bi se rijesilo
<ivoks> a to ce moci samo kada udju u EU
<ivoks> jer onda ce i srbi i hrvati i muslimani imati iste strateske interese
<ivoks> i bolje ce se razumjeti nego li s nijemcima
<ivoks> uzmi samo za primjer nas
<ivoks> svi se slazemo da je ruza tomasic propast za hrvatsku, kad bi dosla na vlast
<ivoks> eventualno ce se naci netko kome je simpa
<ivoks> i onda cemo se posvadjati oko nje
<ivoks> ali nitko ne moze reci da zena ne zastupa interese hrvatske u europi, i to jako jako dobro
<ivoks> i svi smo iza nje kada sjedi u eu parlamentu
<ivoks> jer trazi financiranje mosta, trazi da govori na hrvatksom u parlamentu, itd...
<ivoks> tako ce biti i s bosnom, jednog dana
<SilverSpace> da da
<SilverSpace> http://rt.com/on-air/
<SilverSpace> evo samo fale balvani 
<ivoks> pa postavili su balvane
<ivoks> na ulazu na krim
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxp_XgJAq64
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: Red army choir - Along the valleys, along the hills, Views: 41627, Rating: 98.26087%
<ivoks> SilverSpace: velis, rusi se osjecaju ugrezno? :)
<ivoks> ugrozeno
<ivoks> heh, RT je pristran :)
<Obi-U-Konobi> Jedan Amerikanac na Facebooku kaze da ga ovo podsjeca na Anschluss.
<SilverSpace> :)
<Obi-U-Konobi> A zanimljivo je i da je Njemacka podivljala nakon olimpijade 1938.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ili 1936?
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> daju ruske putovnice clanovima berkuta
<ivoks> nda...
<CTCP2> o/
<ivoks> CTCP2: ajde, seli na ruski server
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jer trenutno si spojen preko EU servera :)
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEt41bYQBgE
<datase`> CTCP2: Title: Red Army Choir - The Hunt For Red October, Views: 1490246, Rating: 97.13687%
<CTCP2> tom e automacki prebacilo
<CTCP2> ZAVJERA
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> ne postoje ruski freenode serveri
<ivoks> ajme ovaj RT :)
<CTCP2> dakle jos veca zavjera
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ti ne pase kaj govore 
<ivoks> meni tak svejedno kaj govore :)
<ivoks> ali su mi smijesni 'zapad je porepoznao da je podrzao nacisticke snage u ukrajini'
<SilverSpace> da svi sad vide naciste u bilo cemu ako ne mislis kao oni 
<SilverSpace> to je i kod nas isti slucaj 
<ivoks> ma kao da slusam RTS 91. :)
<SilverSpace> tolerancija je na najnizim granama do sad 
<ivoks> ustase preuzele vlast u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> nis
<SilverSpace> veca ekonomska kriza veca netolerancija medu ljudima 
<SilverSpace> ekonomske krize izazivaju ratove 
<SilverSpace> tak je bilo i bit ce 
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> uvijek je tako
<ivoks> kina se nije javila...
<SilverSpace> rusi si umislili da svi ovise o njima 
<SilverSpace> kina je vec dobar dioo okupirala istoka rusije 
<SilverSpace> tj. naseljavanjem pa suti 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_LFrMcoEm4
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Espreso TV - LIVE, Views: 5870, Rating: 79.724974%
<SilverSpace> jebga neznam ukrajinski 
<ivoks> Discussions with a wide range of contacts in Crimea November 20-22 and officials in Kyiv discounted recent speculation that a return of pro-Russian separatism in Crimea, which posed a real threat to Ukrainian territorial integrity in 1994-95, could be in the cards.  However, nearly all contended that pro-Russian forces in Crimea, acting with funding and direction from Moscow, have systematically attempted to increase communal tensions in Crimea in the 
<ivoks> Sheila Gwaltney, 2006.
<ivoks> zamjenica americkog ambasadora u moskvi
<SilverSpace> pa da nije to od jucer 
<SilverSpace> na krimu je bilo malo rusa dok to staljin nije sredio 
<ivoks> nije ih bilo malo, bili su trecina populacije
<SilverSpace> mislio sam naspram drugih pa i sad ih je maloo vise od polovice 
<SilverSpace> opet medvescaka nema na tv
<SilverSpace> cesi prenasaju u 4:3 formatu
<MmikeDOMA> nista kao kasnopopodnevna nedjeljna temperatura :/
<hrvoje> SilverSpace: imas na SK3 prijenos
<hbogner> jel se ikom desilo da mu je android crko na nacin da se samo ugasio tokom punjenja i poslej se vise nezeli upalit?
<hbogner> jel zna netko nacin kako upalit mob da si bar podatke kopiram
<ravilov|web> to pitas ko da su svi android telefoni po svemu identicni
<igustin> hbogner: koji?
<hbogner> Samsung Galaxy S Plus/GT-I9001
<hbogner> ma sorry tipkam na 5 strana istodobno
<hbogner> sad trazim neki softver s kojim bi ga probao na silu upalit preko usb-a
<hbogner> tipkaju ljudi na netu da su uspjeli na takav nacin
<hbogner> jucer se ugasio, a danas sluzbeno stice garancija
<hbogner> *istice garancija
<hbogner> ali garancija ionako nevreijedi vec godinu i pol od kad sam ga root-ao :D
<ravilov|web> recovery mode?
<ravilov|web> jesi probao?
<hbogner> nece se upalit ni u jednoj kombinacji tipki, niti sa baterijom, niti bez, niti na punjacu, niti bez njega
<hbogner> na koji tocno nacin mislis recovery mode?
<hbogner> preko nekog softvera ili?
<ravilov|web> svaki android uredjaj ima ugradjen recovery mode do kojeg dodjes preko neke kombinacije tipki
<ravilov|web> jesi siguran da si ih sve isprobao?
<ravilov|web> bas nema nikakvog znaka zivota? neka LED-ica, vibra, ekran bar da zabljesne?
<hbogner> isprobao nekoliko kombinacija, koje kazu da su za download, restet, poweron, ...
<hbogner> 0 % znakova zivota
<hbogner> znam kako do recovery ali trenutno neragira na nista
<ravilov|web> ok
<ravilov|web> imas drugi punjac da isprobas?
<hbogner> isprobao i drugi punjac, i preko komap punjac, i drugu bateriju
<ravilov|web> onda ne znam
<hbogner> samo se ekran zacrnio dok se punio, a ja surfao, i poslje toga nikakav znak zivota
<ivoks> problemi?
<ivoks> ako ne pokazuje nikakve znakove zivota, onda ni oni nece moci provjeriti jesi li ga rutao :)
<hbogner> idem sutra do frenda, ima jig pa ce testirat jel daje znakove zivota ikakve, ako ne onda u t-centar sa racunima  :D
<hbogner> ali nisam napravio backup podatak zadnjih mjesec dana
<hbogner> i poznavajuci kako su brzi rjesit ce mi to za 2-3 tjedan kad mene vise nema u rh
<ivoks> pa backup se radi svaki dan
<ravilov|web> ivoks: ne nuzno, ako se rootanjem spali onaj efuse, to se moze vidjet
<ivoks> samsunzima mozes resetati counter
<ravilov|web> a onda dobro
<hbogner> ravilov|web, ovdje sam ga rootao preko zip fajla iz recovery moda, a ima i untoor opcija
<ravilov|web> hbogner: to ti ne mora nista znacit
<ravilov|web> ali ako se da resetirat counter, super
<hbogner> samo dajem info
<ravilov|web> truth is, servisima najcesce ne smeta da je uredjaj rootan, cak i da skuze
<ivoks> ja sam svoj odnio na servis
<ivoks> rekli mi da je 'hakeriran'
<ivoks> vratio im ga sutra
<ivoks> pa me zvali nakon dva dana 'ne znam sto ste radili, ali mi imamo u svojoj bazi da je ovaj uredjaj bio hakiran'
<ivoks> kad sam ga tamo pitao 'jel ima sluzbeni rom'
<ivoks> lik me gleda i ne zna sto bi rekao
<ravilov|web> lol
<ivoks> nije mi htio servisirati telefon
<ivoks> cak i bez garancije, nije htio
<ivoks> s3
<ivoks> kreten u mobisu
<hbogner> ali jucer crkao, danas mu je 2 godine, slucajnost?
<ivoks> ne samo to, nego su jos napravili stetu na njemu
<ravilov|web> mobis opcenito slovi kao jako los servis
<ivoks> sta ce biti s onim nasim migovima u ukrajini :)
<ivoks> iovak ih ne mogu slozit, a sad je jos gore :)
<ivoks> 12 aviona nam je tamo
<ivoks> sad ce remot tih migova biti skuplji nego li kupovina polovnih f16ica
<ivoks> mulci mutavi
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> putinova jahta je u trogiru
<ivoks> ne vracamo jahtu dok ne dobijemo migove :)
<ravilov|web> pa sta putin ima sa ukrajinom? ;)
<hbogner> i to 31 ili koji je vec najnoviji
<ivoks> ravilov|web: pa sjebo je sve :)
<ravilov|web> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1618695_10152058363256840_495605429_n.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.superyachts.com/motor-yacht-4484/chayka.htm
<ivoks> live stream 'putin's yacht on fire'
<ravilov|web> a sta radi u trogiru?
<ivoks> remont
<ivoks> :D
<ravilov|web> ili demont :p
<OneKorea> možel mala pomoć
<OneKorea> imam neki elf binari koji pokušavam migrirat, mislim da bi trebao saznat na kojoj ubuntu distribuciji je bio kompajliran
<OneKorea> ako može neko pogledat sa ldd ili nečim: http://rghost.net/52780242
<ivoks> pa pokreni ldd sam
<OneKorea> nemogu trenutno na phonu sam
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> sretno onda u trazenju zrtve koja ce skidati random binarye :)
<OneKorea> a i neznam ocul se snac s time
<ivoks> pa 'ldd binary'
<ivoks> vrlo je jednostavno onda
<OneKorea> pa nije da ga trebas chmod +x 
<ravilov|web> to ti nece rec sa koje je distre :)
<ivoks> nece, ali ce reci koji libovi trebaju
<ivoks> pa se onda distra moze otkriti, prema verzijama
<OneKorea> jel se nikom neda bacit oko pff
<ivoks> pa sta ti znaci i ako pogledamo kad si na telefonu
<ivoks> ako mislis da cemo sad ici istrazivati umjesto tebe, prevario si se
<ivoks> ja bi te radje naucio loviti ribu
<ravilov|web> jel to nesto hitno?
<OneKorea> a nije
<ravilov|web> OneKorea: jesi li znao da se preko ldd, cak i bez chmod +x, moze dobit root shell?
<OneKorea> nisam znao, ajd ak je takva opasnost onda nemojte pomoc :d
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1660900_438030156330354_90309638_n.jpg
<CTCP2> emperor Putin dominira prodanim proamerickim psima
<ravilov|web> CTCP2: pripazi, ovo bi se moglo shvatiti kao govor mrznje
<jelly-home> woof
<ravilov|web> oh, osim ako nije "zafrkancija"
<CTCP2> wooof wooof
<ravilov|web> jelly-home: good doggie, evo ti cookie СДЕЛАНО В РОСИИ
<SilverSpace> http://newnownext.mtvnimages.com/2013/07/putin.jpg
<CTCP2> SilverSpace ovo ti je govor mrznje
<SilverSpace> jebemise
<ravilov|web> so get laid
<ravilov|web> (I'm not offering)
<OneKorea> evo me doma, i evo ldd outputa sa linux mint 3.8 kernel od tog mog kriptivnog binarija: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7024001/
<OneKorea> dakle jel mi može sad neko dešifrirat to i reć koju verziju ubuntua moram puknut u virtualku i (ako bi bili tako dobri) koje dodatne pakete trebam instalirat :-)
<OneKorea> da pokriju dependenije ovog bina
<OneKorea> mislim ko će to bolje znat od #ubuntu-hr može valjda jednom neko ontopic pitanje :d
<OneKorea> evo i output od ldd --verbose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7024020/
<ravilov|web> sta nije najsigurnije i najlakse jednostavno instalirat najnoviji ubuntu?
<OneKorea> najlakse vjerojatno jest, a najsigurnije je potrefit istu verziju od kud je binari potekao
<OneKorea> a ja to neznam jer to slažem nešto frendu iz usluge
<ivoks> evo vidis
<ivoks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7024001/
<ivoks> jel znas to citati?
<ivoks> jednostavno je :)
<ivoks> 	libbncsutil.so => not found
<ivoks> znaci, na sustavu nemas libbncsutil.so
<ivoks> 	libmysqlclient.so.18 => not found
<ivoks> nemas ni libmysqlclient.so.18
<ivoks> 	libboost_thread.so.1.46.1 => not found
<ivoks> libboost-thread1.46.1 postoji na ubuntu 12.04
<ivoks> libbncsutil.so ne postoji nigdje
<OneKorea> znači dodatni dep bi bio ovaj libboost i mysql baza, to će se nać
<ivoks> tak da ne znam odakle ti to
<OneKorea> da, hmm
<ivoks> ni libStorm.so ne postoji
<ravilov|web> mozda rucni .deb download
<ivoks> $ apt-file search libmysqlclient.so.18
<ivoks> libmysqlclient18: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmysqlclient.so.18
<ivoks> libmysqlclient18: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmysqlclient.so.18.0.0
<ravilov|web> ili cak compile iz sourcea
<ivoks> $ apt-file search libboost_filesystem.so.1.46.1
<ivoks> libboost-filesystem1.46.1: /usr/lib/libboost_filesystem.so.1.46.1
<ivoks> itd...
<ivoks> kuzis sad kako si pomoci?
<OneKorea> aaa, ma naći ću ja ove dodatne librarie
<OneKorea> znači 12.04 ubuntu stock i onda dodajem boost, mysql i ostalo
<ravilov|web> koliko vidim taj bncsutil je nesto sto treba skinut i kompajlirat rucno
<ivoks> https://code.google.com/p/bncsutil/
<ravilov|web> isto i za stormlib
<ivoks> kaj je to
<ivoks> za igricu?
<ivoks> world of worcraft?
<ivoks> il kak se zove
<OneKorea> ovo je: http://code.google.com/p/ghostplusplus/
<ivoks> eto :)
<OneKorea> ali moram koristit baš taj bin koji imam, nemogu kompajlirat iz sourca
<ravilov|web> strasno, pa jel se isplati tolika gnjavaza samo za igranje?
<ivoks> pa kompajliraj si novi sam
 * ravilov|web bi instalirao najnoviji ubuntu i gotovo
<OneKorea> ne, jer ima neke patcheve koji nisu upstreamani
<ravilov|web> (aka cheatcodes)
<ravilov|web> :p
<ivoks> Medvedev: 'Vlada u Kijevu past će s novom revolucijom i novim krvoprolićem'
<OneKorea> jok, nije igra
<ivoks> tja
<ravilov|web> OneKorea: nije igra ali je za igranje, isti q
<OneKorea> ajd dobro 
<ivoks> pa zasto si sam novo ne kompajliras?
<ivoks> ah, da, rekao si
<OneKorea> eto ti home page od projekta pa reci kakva je igra http://www.codelain.com/forum/ -_-
<ravilov|web> OneKorea: "GHost++ is a Warcraft 3 game hosting bot."
<OneKorea> znam samo da ću tu nać ove dodatne libse, storm i bncsutils
<ravilov|web> sa stranice koju si linkao
<OneKorea> hosting bot
<ravilov|web> rekoh "za igranje", koji dio nije jasan?
<OneKorea> sve jasno
<OneKorea> ghost++ je za igru ono Å¡to je apache za web
<ravilov|web> ali ghost++ ne sluzi nicemu drugom nego za igranje
<ravilov|web> that's my point
<ivoks> hbogner: ja sam svoj android slozio da smse backupira svaki dan i salje na remote stroj
<ivoks> hbogner: a slike odmah (ili kad nadje wifi) na ubuntu one
<hbogner> ivoks, will do, to mi se od jucer vrti po glavi
<hbogner> ali ne sms, nego podatke koje imam
<ivoks> slican problem mi se desio, pa sam naucio
<hbogner> sad gledam http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_p780-5544.php
<ivoks> vec odavno sve podatke drzim u cloudu
<ivoks> tko ce to sve posyncat
<ravilov|web> ja se vec uplasio da svaki dan radis nandroid :p
<hbogner> na srecu kontakti su online, ali slike od nekidan nisu nigdje
<ivoks> ravilov|web: htc ima svoj backup
<ravilov|web> hbogner: treba ti dual sim?
<ravilov|web> ivoks: aha, ti si na stock svemu... nevermind onda :p
<hbogner> ravilov|web, sljedecih godinu dana da
<SilverSpace> slike idu odmah na ubuntu one
<hbogner> sad nosim 2 moba okolo
<ivoks> ravilov|web: da, odustao sam od custom romova; nista ne drzi bateriju kao originalni
<ivoks> hbogner: a ovi spanjolski?
<hbogner> ivoks, ovaj mozda mogu dobit za 200€
<hbogner> ivoks, koji spanjolski?
<ivoks> http://www.bqreaders.com/gb/products/aquaris.html
<ravilov|web_> ivoks: ja bas cuo potpuno suprotna iskustva
<ravilov|web_> i sam sam na custom romu izmedju ostalog zbog baterije
<ravilov|web_> bit ce da to ovisi o uredjaju i/ili optimizacijama od proizvodjaca
<ivoks> meni baterija na htc one traje 2 dana
<ravilov|web_> pih
<ivoks> sa cyanogen nije trajala ni jedan
<ravilov|web_> meni traje *barem* 2, najcesce preko 2 :)
<ivoks> i mob se jako jako grijao
<ravilov|web_> pa stavis drugi kernel?
<ivoks> poigrat cu se jednom, kad cu imati vremena
<ravilov|web_> meni se itekako isplati
<ivoks> htc ima neke ficure koje cyanogen nema
<ivoks> kamera je puno bolja
<ivoks> adresar je pregledniji
<hbogner> ivoks, izgleda ok, al ak slozim lenovo za 200€ onda uzimam, baterija je: Li-Po 4000 mAh battery
<ravilov|web_> postoji i medjuvarijanta
<ivoks> znam da postoji
<SilverSpace> http://www.bqreaders.com/gb/products/aquaris-5-hd.html
<ravilov|web_> customized stock
<ivoks> http://www.bqreaders.com/gb/products/aquaris-5-7.html
<ivoks> Battery
<ivoks> 4000 mAh Li-ion battery
<ivoks> nije da te nagovaram
<ravilov|web> jos jedan brand koji se pojavio odnikud i htio bi dio android kolaca :)
<ivoks> samo eto, nisam ni ja cuo za ove prije
<ivoks> al radit ce ubuntu phone, pa eto
<ravilov|web> onda mora da valja, jel? :p
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> za 150 eura cu isprobati i vidjeti
<ravilov|web> </shameless_promotion>
<ivoks> rade i 3d printere
<ravilov|web> mozda mobove rade na 3d printerima
<ivoks> You can run Witbox printer with a variety of open source software such as Slic3r™, Cura™, Pronterface™ and Repetier™. Enjoy greater freedom of use, greater compatibility and total technological independence.
<ivoks> 2 godine garancije
<ravilov|web> eh
<ivoks> The warranty period has a duration of twenty-four (24) months for the mobile device and the accessories, whether included in the retail box alongside the mobile device or sold separately.
<ravilov|web> igracke za veliku djecu :)
<SilverSpace> ovi bq sasvim solidno izgledaju 
<ivoks> da, i meni se cini
<ivoks> djeluju kvalitetnije od onih meizo
<ivoks> meizu
<ivoks> http://en.meizu.com/
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKKljnxMC_c
<datase`> ivoks: Title: BQ Aquaris 5: Review, Views: 100533, Rating: 97.80591%
<ivoks> a jebemu
<ivoks> spanjolski
<ravilov|web> a http://www.xiaomi.com/ iloi 
<ravilov|web> ili
<ravilov|web> http://europe.oppostyle.com/
<ravilov|web> ?
<ravilov|web> jedino sto ti nisu bas jeftini
<ivoks> rotating camera?
<ivoks> zasto? :D
<hbogner> ivoks, di tog ima?
<ivoks> cega?
<hbogner> ovih spanjolskih sa 4000mAh
<ivoks> hbogner: to je preko 200 eura
<hbogner> ahaa
<ivoks> hbogner: njihov najbojli model
<hbogner> vidim 250€
<hbogner> *260
<hbogner> cek kazes da ce oni radit telefon za ubuntu?
<ivoks> da
<hbogner> i di se tog ima za nabavit?
<ivoks> ne znam
<hbogner> pa sta onda linkas, mamlaze :D
<hbogner> tu me namamis i onda nista
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> pa naruci
<ravilov|web> hbogner: jesi li ikad koristio dual sim telefon?
<ravilov|web> da se ne bi razocarao, kazu da ne radi bas bajno kako svi misle
<hbogner> ravilov|web, nisam, ali kolege ih koriste
<ravilov|web> ajde dobro onda
<ivoks> idem...
<ivoks> od sutra skidam kile :)
<hbogner> o hebo ih spaljilski
<hbogner> odem saznat vise na buy i prebace samo na spanjolski
<hbogner> kaze Total 	€ 214,79
<hbogner> cudno, a na engleskoj verziji kaze 259€
<ravilov|web> nerazumljivi jezici su free, engleski se placa ekstra :p
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/uxdRTK
<hbogner> ivoks, thx za info, pogledat cu vise
<ravilov|web> genius
<hbogner> ivoks, nemre u rh, bar koliko sam skuzio
<hbogner> trebam ostavit podatke al nudi samo neke eu zemlje
<ravilov|web> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PGeCm_25gjE/UxBj5mxKDjI/AAAAAAAABlg/HZ3Y7gx9gZ8/s1600/Zaposleni+200+black.jpg
<ravilov|web> lol, na BBC jos uvijek ne znaju da Cehoslovacka vise ne postoji http://imgur.com/gallery/NPzK81w
<hbogner> nope, samoodredjene eu drzave
<hbogner> nema hrvatske
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-23
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitbull> jel je itko od vas upoznat sa outernetom
<Mmike> jel' to neki kompjuter iz Flash Backa? :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outernet <- to?
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> al mi to sve vise i vise smrdi
<calmpitbull> Mmike:  kaj ti mislis o tome
<calmpitbull> da imam satelit ja bi se bas spojil da vidim kak to funkcionira
<jelly> > Linus Torvalds has decided to go ahead and rename the Linux 3.20 kernel to Linux 4.0 
<jelly> uskoro: Linux kernel 10
<calmpitbull> nista idem po bocu najboljeg piva
<jelly> za dorucak!
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7-hpOSlZmNKODhnQnpaOXJlNGs/view
<SilverSpace> ak se da kome citat 
<calmpitbull> http://thehackernews.com/2015/02/superfish-malware-removing-tool.html
<calmpitbull> tko prizna pola mu se oprasta
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo da ubuntu i canonical nisu nigdje spomenuti
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> epkk ne radi na e-gradjaninu
<ivoks> a radilo je
<ivoks> jooooj
<ivoks> apis it
<ivoks> proradilo
<SilverSpace> no dobro 
<Mmike> novi thinkpadi (T i W serije) imaju numericku tastaturu!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam uopce pratio vikend test f1 bio sam na moru 
<jelly> Mmike: 17" W su to imali i prije
<Mmike> jelly: nisam siguran da kuzim ton tvog komentara :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ugl, spizdio se u zid, u onom dugom zavoju nakon S zavoja nakon starta
<Mmike> vele da je sporo isao
<Mmike> skroz cudno
<jelly> Mmike: nema tona
<Mmike> jelly: mislim, imaju to i HPovi i svaki neki ;)
<Mmike> na 17" laptopu je to kul, na 15" laptopu bas i nije
<Mmike> na 14" laptopu - wtf
<Mmike> iako gledam, im T440s, taj ima normalnu tastaturu
<jelly> ah, pa nisi rekao da govoris o 14" modelima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da citam da uopce nije kocio 
<Mmike> kaj ima T i W 17 incnih?
<jelly> da.  W je poceo sa 17" desktop replacementima, sa W700
<Mmike> ja imam T520 - malo je siri, al' normalna tipkovnica. T530 je isti bio taki. T540 - numericka!
<jelly> i 16:9 ekran, pretpostavljam
<Mmike> 1920x1200
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> 1920x1080
<jelly> cudan odabir.  Radim bez numericke i na desktopu vec 5 godina i ne vidim zasto bi mi to na laptopu bilo korisno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto vidim da neki kazu da je dobio strujni udar od kersa
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, to su spekulacije
<Mmike> vidt'cemo sta ce meklaren rec
<Mmike> neki bed s autom je, jer gumbeku nisu dali da ide dalje
<SilverSpace> jebo struju u autu 
<Mmike> jelly: exactly
<jelly> a sjebali su red F tipki i delete/home/end/pgup/pgdown 
<jelly> jel bar jos imaju 3 fizicke tipke za trackpoint
<jelly> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t550/#tab-customize slika veli da da
<jelly> ooh, 15.5" 3K (2880x1620), IPS 
<nicols> jutro!!
<calmpitbull> jelly: jel stvarno 26 h baterija
<BotaniCar> jel ima neki kurac kao "sar", ali da mi pokaze history mem usage s mogucnoscu da filtriram po procesima ? Vidim da neki drek ( vjerojatno java,a li moram biti ziher ) ne otpusta memoriju, i nremrem doci do toga koji proces me hebe 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: atop
<Mmike> sam mu moras rec da ti logira to sve
<jelly> debian vrti atop kao servis, /usr/bin/atop -a -w /var/log/atop/atop_20150223 600
<jelly> (restarta svaku ponoc iz crona)
<weshmashian> what they said
<jelly> calmpitbull: fali mi kontekst, uteko iz loga i glave
<calmpitbull> jelly: ma nista posebno samo sokiran sa baterijom onog laptopa t550 --26 sati ...ma to je za mene fenomenalno...
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj moram skupit 1900dolara....
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fala, to mi je i kre rekao - odem na stroj i skuzim da vec imam skonfan atop, ali sam zaboravio :) Kreten .. !
<Mmike> zna taj kre, zna :)
<BotaniCar> Znam i ja ! Ali zaboravim da znam .. sad sam malo ljutkast na sebe jer propitkujem oko stvari koju sam ( nazivno ) vec rijesio .. bas onak kretenasto 
<Mmike> ja to stalno radim :)
<BotaniCar> I ja, vec mi me je dost' , k'o amater neki radim :) Mogu komotno u pornjavatore :) 
 * BotaniCar pjevusi vec-mi-me-je i smije se , staklenog pogleda 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: join the dark side, we work with cookies!
<BotaniCar> Svidza mi se ova nasa preCjednica ( uzmite "svidja mi se" s porcijom apaurina), koka je odlucila ostaviti dosadasnjeg predstojnika ureda .. neocekivano suvisla gesta, nije pomela sve, ostavila si je par ljudi iz prethodne garniture, da ima kontinuitet rada
<SilverSpace> ma da
<BotaniCar> Pda, svaka cast koki, nije joj prvi potez bio da svima da otkaze i smjesti kumove 
<jelly> BotaniCar: i glavnu tajnicu
<SilverSpace> tajnice su bog i batina 
<SilverSpace> svuda 
<BotaniCar> velim, neocekivano, a pametno 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bila je dugo vani pa ovdje nema puno kumova i nema izbora 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) Cuj, tom logikom je mogla uvesti clanove kabineta, nije da su do sad 'rvati stolovali po Pantovcaku :D
<BotaniCar> kak omogucim x-forward s makine koje ni nema x-e ? 
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, mogu kak pokrenuti nekaj kaj pretpostavlja X-e , na nacin da ih nemam na makini (X-e, jel) na kojoj pokrecem, vec da trosi renderer makine s koje se spajam ?
<SilverSpace> kak me danas glava rastura 
<jelly> BotaniCar: X server _je_ taj renderer, ako ga nemas, nemas ga
<jelly> digni _neki_ X server (npr. vncserverov, ili xvfb, ili nesto), i stavi DISPLAY da puca tamo
<BotaniCar> jelly: sjecam se da sam prije na remote server uvalio nekaj_dummy , pa je onda islo 
<BotaniCar> nda, to kaj sad tipkas 
<BotaniCar> Fala!
<jelly> al onda to mozes dici i na remote masini, pa ti X11Forward ni ne treba
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00746/milanovi__juncker_746336S1.jpg
<ivoks> predobra
<BotaniCar> OK, moram biti konkretniji: imam remote x-less makinu na kojoj bi htio pokrenuti  http://visualvm.java.net/download.html ; stroj s kojeg se spajam je linux s X-ima, i baca mi gresku da "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentification" , gugl veli da provjerim ~/.Xauthority ( jesam) i da li imam X-e remotely ( nemam ) 
<BotaniCar> jednako mi ne radi u kojoj god kombinaciji local/remote usera da radim ( bio su lokalno/remote ili ne , ista greska )
<SilverSpace> Zašto je Milanović uoči antiprosvjeda ručao s Matijom Babićem 
<BotaniCar> Bili su gladni ?
<SilverSpace> jebote novinar kad za tridesetogodisnjaka kaze mladic 
<SilverSpace> ja sam imao deset godina staza sa trideset 
<SilverSpace> i u isto vrijeme sam se skolovao 
<SilverSpace> doduse nisam zavrsio jer me sjebo rat 
<SilverSpace> i to sam natukao u tri firme 
<SilverSpace> a danas se zale da nemaju posla klipani od trideset godina 
<SilverSpace> a ovdje po birtijama u kvartu mogu lokati pivo 
<BotaniCar> Ono kaj mene zanima je - oklen im za pivo :) Ja da nema posla , ne bi imao za pivo :) 
<SilverSpace> ee
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/maps/place/Davis-Monthan+Air+Force+Base/@32.1542223,-110.8292648,993m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x86d6653db2375c9b:0xdf50c8f87748ce38?hl=en
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/maps/place/Davis-Monthan+Air+Force+Base/@32.1478036,-110.836606,248m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x86d6653db2375c9b:0xdf50c8f87748ce38?hl=en
<ivoks> sta bi mi dali za ovo ^
<SilverSpace> hrpa zeleza 
<ivoks> a10, f15 i f16
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/maps/@32.1995492,-110.8545341,625m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en
<SilverSpace> kucice 
<SilverSpace> golf igraliste u centru grada 
<Mmike> kaj bi s tim,. pa nemreju poletjet ti avijoni kak smo kratka drzava
<BotaniCar> Mi smo takva drazava da nam nmreju poletjeti ni avioni kaj im pista nije pre kratka :) 
<jelly> grad je u pustinji, valjda imaju mjesta za jedno golf igraliste, a da se ne moraju vozit daleko do njega
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa da u centru i svima fino dostupno :)
<BotaniCar> Jedino je bed ako ti loptica izleti van kompleksa :)
<jelly> i manje ce se pijeska napuhati
<SilverSpace> puknes i odleti ti na plac u banane 
<SilverSpace> ili u jaja 
<Mmike> http://speedof.me/ <- bolje od speedtesta, cini se
<jelly> speedtest ima cli, za ostalo je ovo zgodno
<BotaniCar> +1 cim vidim "no flash needed" 
<BotaniCar> Nisam devovima nish rekao, a skocio sam s jave 1.6 na 1.8 , wish me luck ( odem doma, bez sluzbenog telefona ) :) 
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> jelly: wivh vish, to nisam znao
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> znate kak sam pizdeako na bnet da kad upload i download pokrenes - sve stane
<Mmike> sad sam kod stare tu, jel', ona ima vipnet, a to je basically bnet
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/u-svicarskoj-se-sudarila-dva-vlaka/1298867/
<ivoks> tolko o tocnosti :)
<Mmike> i pokrenem simultano ul/dl
<Mmike> i sve radi 
<Mmike> 12Mbita downloadiram, 1Mbit saljem
<Mmike> ssh radi, onak, spornjikavo, al' radi
<Mmike> cisco modem/router
<Mmike> thompsoni su govna samo takva
<Mmike> al' da ovi debili iz tehnicke podrske to nisu znali rjesit
<jelly> Mmike: vipnet prek kabelske?
<jelly> ak je prek parice, nije ista stvar
<ivoks> Mmike: to ovisi o tome koji je dsl
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ocito je da to ovisi o modemu :)
<Mmike> jer prije nije radilo, sad radi
<Mmike> na istoj 'parici'
<Mmike> btw, vipnet/bnet su kablska
<Mmike> nemaju DSL
<Mmike> svejedno, jos 6 mjeseci bneta i onda otkazujem ugovor
<jelly> vipnet ima dsl
<Mmike> jelly: jel? di? tu kod stare nema, i kod mene doma nema. 
<jelly> pojma, http://www.vipnet.hr/poslovni/fiksni-internet-i-telefon
<Mmike> http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/cerowrt/wiki/Quick_Test_for_Bufferbloat
<jelly> zato uzmes wondershaper i igras se s parametrima dok ti ssh ne bude a-ok
<jelly> a ping na ~50-100ms
<Mmike> wondershaper
<Mmike> zvuci k'o nesto u sto bi grudi uturio :)
<jelly> hmm, nes sam mu napravio krivo...  17:20:10 up 52 days,  2:00, 51 users,  load average: 152.90, 43.79, 15.56
<nicols> wondershaper je zakon
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-n21-chromebook-otpornim-kucistem/140591.aspx
<SilverSpace> za sada je poznato kako N21 dolazi s 11,6-inčnim zaslonom HD rezolucije (1366 x 768)
<SilverSpace> joj 
<jelly> HD?
<SilverSpace> tko ovo pise 
<SilverSpace> jebo te koja ne znanje 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne kuzimm to i na aceru pise http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/models/laptops/acer-chromebook
<jelly> svasta je danas HD
<hrvojem> izgleda da tek prolaze fazu HD-ready i FullHD, kao televizori prije 5-6 godina
<jelly> treba uvest diktaturu samo zato da se mogu zabranit takve marketinske lazi
<jelly> "ali znate, ne pise da je to Full-HD™"
<jelly> mrš
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9 <- mysql
<jelly> init skripta za mysql i u debianu je nepouzdana
<jelly> čudi me da ubuntuovci nemaju upstart definiciju servisa, možda gasiš servis na krivi način?
<Mmike> jelly, imaju, al' isti drek
<Mmike> 'service mysql stop'
<Mmike> umre on
<Mmike> al' inist/upstart skripta prije zavrsi
<Mmike> INZIST
<Mmike> sad cemo bug prijavit
<Mmike> taj cijeli mysql izgleda k'o da je nogom naguran u debian
<Mmike> i onda je netko to skopirao u ubuntu
<Mmike> i sad percona to isto tak
<Mmike> haos!
 * Mmike je napravio prvi workout nakon 2 godine
 * Mmike jedva tipka
<Mmike> ova logitechicha mi tvrda :)
<jelly> хаоц
<Mmike> jelly, jel' to avlias imas neki za izvorno hrvatsko pismo, ili?
<jelly> nemam glagoljicu
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> onda drugo po redu hrvatsko pismo :D
<jelly> al Gtk programi kao hexchat, xchat imaju Input Method, desni gumb na redak di se piše i promijeniš
<Mmike> хм
<Mmike> згодно
<Mmike> йедино наšа слова щебе
<jelly> čudi me da to nisu popravili, možda čekaju da dođe systemd 
<Mmike> đš
<Mmike> дёрйда
<Mmike> ᒥᑲ bᐅᑲ ᑯᑲᕈᑲ
<jelly> /d = ђ,  ch = ч
<Mmike> eh
<jelly> pravo j je mislim /ј
<jelly> јебеш то
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> http://achille.fouilleul.free.fr/cyrtable.xhtml
<jelly> Осијек никад неће бити Ocek
<Mmike> йесте, брате, шик йе ово. Е, а, како напишем с х ?
<jelly> sh!
<Mmike> схватяне
<jelly> ček :-)
<Mmike> хаха, немрем силверспацета отипкат опче :)
<jelly> misliš, силверспејса
<jelly> i meko ć je /ch
<Mmike> немрем бише
<jelly> biše? :-)
<Mmike> zastopan mi nos :D
<jelly> oće to od ćirilice
<jelly> a ovaj Inuktik je baš čudan
<jelly> no nije puno eskima ostalo
<Mmike> da :/
<Mmike> mozda bi trebali ic gore
<Mmike> i pomoc im da se rasplodjavaju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: operil za nos :)
<jelly> meni Flavamed za iskašljavanje pomaže i za nos
<jelly> razrjeđuje sluz posvuda
<jelly> alzo uspio sam zarazit još jednog kolegu, ili smo dobili gripu od iste osobe
<SilverSpace> o no
<Mmike> gripa hara
<jelly> još ~2 tjedna
<Mmike> kolega natjerao linusa da kaze da je ocajan :)
<vileni> Mmike: kakav workout? radis mjesta za kostu?
<Mmike> vileni, basic trx
<Mmike> da:D
<vileni> ja se vratio od srbina upravo
<vileni> bio kod koste u subotu
<vileni> nece biti dobro ovim tempom
<jelly> sto veli vaga
<vileni> zacudo, ne mice se
<Mmike> ivoks, i?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nije Vigour ovaj put bio :)
<Mmike> vileni, i?
<vileni> pa sve po starom :)
<vileni> kosta mi je bolji
<vileni> ali ruza je i dalje dobra
<vileni> Mmike: evo ti ideja za sljedeci karting http://i.imgur.com/C3Pz9QW.webm
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> to k'o u supertuxcartu
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.ictbusiness.info/internet/zene-poludjele-za-bdsm-om-na-pornhubu
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-24
<Mmike> mnji
<jelly> dobro jutro!
<Mmike> Jutro!
<Mmike> Nek' dan bude jos bolji! :D
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitbull> kako je ljep dan danas
<jelly> ova nova precjednica je zabavna
<calmpitbull> ma bas me zanima kolko je to zabavno ljudima koji su u potpunoj gabuli sa lovom i zbog toga kasnije i sa zdravljem
<calmpitbull> ma meni su svi ti politicari isti....onda se na kraju nadu na kavi i klepecu i smiju se.....
<ivoks> uhm... ne znam jesam li ja lud ili kaj
<ivoks> RAID Level          : Primary-5, Secondary-0, RAID Level Qualifier-3
<ivoks> Size                : 272.437 GB
<ivoks> Number Of Drives    : 4
<ivoks> a svaki disk je:
<ivoks> Coerced Size: 136.218 GB [0x11070000 Sectors]
<ivoks> zar ne bi to onda trebalo biti 400GB u polju?
<jelly> netko je zamijenio jedan po jedan 146GB disk sa 300GB u arrayju, i na kraju nije expandao array?
<ivoks> ne, svi diskovi su 146GB
<ivoks> sva 4
<ivoks> u raid5
<jelly> a sto je onda Size                : 272.437 GB, cijelo polje?
<ivoks> da, to je cijelo polje
<ivoks> kao da je raid10
<ivoks> a ne raid5
<jelly> mozda racuna hotspare kao dio polja?
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> mrzim megacli
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> hot spare je na nivou cijelog adaptera
<ivoks> a ja imam dva LUNa
<ivoks> jedan je taj raid5, a drugi je raid1
<ivoks> ne kuzim..., fakat ne kuzim
<ivoks> a ne mogu ubiti polje jer je gore sustav
<ivoks> odlucio sam, umjesto usernamea, za homedir koristiti oib
<SilverSpace> lud lud
<Mmike> mlji mljo
<BotaniCar> Pliketi plok, bok bok 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: eksli si znas OIB napamet ? D:
<BotaniCar> AFTER DELETE ON CONTRACTORS [..] BEGIN ATOMIC 
<BotaniCar> Mamu mu, kad to citam imam osjecaj da db admini rade u  nekom hangaru za lansiranje ICBM-ova
<Mmike> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/02/23/marijuana-may-be-even-safer-than-previously-thought-researchers-say/
 * Mmike ne kuzi forsanje triggera
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ja nemrem beta-testirati krizance marihuane, nego se jebem s konfjuktorima ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je DB2 , nemosh ti to razumjet, kad si navikao na one djecje baze na ljunixu :D
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> kme kme
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: samo kukas 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to si ti takav po temperamentu, pa me citas kak ti pashe :D
<BotaniCar> tetQo :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: neko koristi DB2? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ae :) Fanj njih, reklo bi se, ako si u pravoj bransi :) 
<BotaniCar> "Microsoft Bing correctly predicted almost every Oscar winner"
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: procitana knjigo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  :) 
<Mmike> jelly: iznenadio bi se koliko informixova jos ima nakolo
<Mmike> naokolo
<jelly> pitam bas za DB2
 * Mmike radio u firmi koja je hrpu toga bazirala na DB2
<Mmike> informare
<Mmike> svi oni 'ancient' erp-like sustavi su na db2
<Mmike> grad sibenik, grad kastela, i ti neki, pa onda name razne, i tak to...
<ivoks> isss
 * ivoks danas nesto naucio od mirke
<ivoks> scpr
<ivoks> nikad cuo do sad
<jelly> jel to nesto kao scponly
<ivoks> scp -r
<ivoks> recurzivno kopiranje
<jelly> ah to
<jelly> nemoj to, koristi rsync ak ikak mozes
<ivoks> to sam joj i ja rekao, al eto, nece slusat
<jelly> scp sjebe symlinke, timestampove, ima problema sa razmacima...
<jelly> mozda i hardlinke
<jelly> trebali su maknuti to djubre i ostaviti samo sftp
<mirka> jelly, roger that :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ako imas virtualku
<ivoks> kojoj das cijeli /dev/sdb kao disk
<ivoks> hoce li grub na hypervisoru skuziti sustav na sdbu
<ivoks> i omoguciti ti da butas hypervisor ili guest (ali ne virtualizirani)
<ivoks> ne vidim zasto ne
<ivoks> znam da windows ne bi radio jer mu se promijeni hrpa hardvera, ali linux bi trebao raditi ko iz sube
<ivoks> kaj ne?
<ivoks> kolindu ili milanovica treba pred prijeki sud; ovo sto oni izvode zadnjih par dana je sramocenje i vrijedjanje drzave
<ivoks> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/a29dd2cb-c6d6-45b2-bc2f-a3c93cd2f4e4.gif
<Mmike> ivoks: teorecki bi trebao raditi
<Mmike> ja sam tak buto ubuntu u virtualboxu
<Mmike> i van virtualboxa
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam rsyncom muvao fajlove
<Mmike> al' ak mosh /dev/sdb namountat u hostu (hipervizor-kutiji), ne vidim zakaj ne
<Mmike> hrvojem: ping
<hrvojem> oj
<Mmike> ma naso sam :)
<Mmike> spor si
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: inace? :) jel' i kod vas kisa? :)
<hrvojem> je kisa i magla
<Vlado9A3CY> žur bon žur
<jelly> mirka: ali je pri ruci za par datoteka a rsync nije svugdje instaliran a sftp je vise ko ftp nego za command line... :-)
<Mmike> tar | pigz | nc
<Mmike> kaki scp
<Mmike> tko je vidio wasteat cpu-cycleove na kripticiju
<jelly> ne znas sto znaci "pri ruci za par datoteka"
<jelly> jedno je iskopirat sranje.xml, a drugo pretocit 200GB dumpova
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> onda umjesto nc uzmes - socat
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> joj
<Mmike> jelly: kaj ces rucat danas?
<SilverSpace> jebote koji paket https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPbNbdhoGS4
<datase> YouTube: Ubuntu Phone Unboxing and Hands On (BQ Aquaris E4.5) - 0:07:40 - 193,207 views - 1951 likes / 52 dislikes
<SilverSpace> mogli su jos veci napraviti
<SilverSpace> hm 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8oA0nLlxpw&list=PL3E243401238A36D0
<datase> YouTube: Neno i Žmigavci - Da Te Mogu Pismom Zvati - 0:04:19 - 77,193 views - 341 likes / 16 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: eh, već sam bio otišao na ručak
<jelly> u menz^H^H^H^Hrestoran Grupe
<Mmike> stas jeo
<Mmike> finoga
<jelly> od finoga, juhu od graška i salatu mahune i mladi luk.  Od manje finoga, neki vege popečak s povrćem
<hbogner> o/
 * Mmike bu si neko tele priustio danas
<SilverSpace> tele?
<SilverSpace> x2
<Mmike> http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2015/2/16832.html
<Mmike> izgleda da ga nije struja stresla
<SilverSpace> nije ali cudno da se nista ne sijeca 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se prije onesvjestio 
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> just wow
<ivoks> http://www.minea.org/
<ivoks> zakaj ja nemam fan page? :D
<BotaniCar> Nisi se sjetio :) 
<BotaniCar> Ako napravis, javi, ima da ljubim sliku tvoju 3x uvecanu !
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to ti susjeda :)
<ivoks> da samo susjeda
<Mmike> izgleda k'o eden iz santa barbare
<jelly> blur do boli
<ivoks> renata i ja imamo povijest ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> zajedno smo u sumi bili po noci :)
<ivoks> i u kolibi na vrhu planine :D
<SilverSpace> iza njene kuce 
<ivoks> ne, na planini
<SilverSpace> ja joj znam sestru 
<SilverSpace> nju ne 
<SilverSpace> sa njenim sogorom smo na ribiciju isli 
<SilverSpace> davno je to bilo 
<ivoks> eh eh
<ivoks> renatica :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> cuj ovog
<Mmike> on ima povijest :)
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' bilo cega? jestel' hodali? makar zabrijali?
<ivoks> eh
<BotaniCar> To se , mmike , ne pita prije trece - cetvrte brlje :) 
<ivoks> tjedan dana smo bili u planinama
<ivoks> pa si ti misli ;)
<BotaniCar> Onda nije ziher nish bilo, umorni i zmazani, na rijetkom zraku, samo bi se ludjak isao sexati :D
<ivoks> nije bilo bas neke zanimacije na invanscici
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne znam ja
<ivoks> svasta se dizalo :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> ivoks praskao renaaaaaaaaaaatuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Mmike> erm
 * BotaniCar hihoce k'o shiparica :) 
<Mmike> zabrijao sam na renatu sopek :)))))))))))
<Mmike> idem jest
<ivoks> to nisam rekao
<ivoks> ma nije niceg bilo :)
<ivoks> imao sam 11 godina hahahaha
<ivoks> i bili smo u izvidjacima
<ivoks> a dizali smo zastavu
<ivoks> i isli na logorovanje u sumu :D
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/znanost/371006/Misteriozne-rupe-preplavile-Sibir.html
<SilverSpace> eto sto izazvala bozja cestica 
<SilverSpace> crne rupe :)
<ivoks> te rupe su... fascinantne
<ivoks> jer imaju prilicno clean cut
<BotaniCar> Srecom, sva katastrofalna predvidjanja su za sredinu stoljeca, do onda bu'm vec dedek, tko hebe planetu :D
<ivoks> to covjek definitivno nije napravio
<ivoks> BotaniCar: planet je muskog roda, pa 'tko hebe planetu' nije gramaticki ispravno :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: i ne samo to nego prema van kao explozija
<ivoks> planet, komet
<BotaniCar> ivoks: planeta je AFAIR srednjeg roda :)
<ivoks> planet je muskog roda
<BotaniCar> Provjerio sam te , i imas pravo. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: valjda zenskog :)
<BotaniCar> Zakljucujem da si homofob :)
<Mmike> "ovo planeto" bi bilo srednjeg
<BotaniCar> Cek, inputiram ivoksu da mrzi pedere :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, ste vidzeli ovo: http://www.ryot.org/archaeologists-discover-cheese-thats-older-jesus/585725 # sir stariji od Isusa :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zup-Nfel-FY
<datase> YouTube: Permafrost and the mysterious Crater/Sinkhole (Jamal, Siberia) HD - 0:02:48 - 10,705 views - 23 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6c_6Xb9mj4
<datase> YouTube: Mysterious sinkhole: Scientists discover giant 30 meter-wide crater in northern Siberia - 0:01:35 - 113,197 views - 116 likes / 12 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ovdje imaju teorju nastanka
<ivoks> who cares
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py1P2vVfnl8
<datase> YouTube: The invisible tank PL-01 unveiled. - 0:01:07 - 2,204,314 views - 3580 likes / 344 dislikes
<ivoks> 2.0 TDCi E6 PSAM FWD Diesel 1997 ccm Powershift - A6 132kW / 180KS 125 g/km 228.482 kn 27.418 kn 255.900 kn
<ivoks> novi
<ivoks> pa i nije tako skup
<ivoks> Grijano staklo vjetrobrana sa grijanim mlaznicama za pranje stakla
<ivoks> o da...
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4J40vKZzqA # Generale, care 
<datase> YouTube: Živo Blato Otet ću te njemu Official video - 0:03:22 - 57,144 views - 269 likes / 31 dislikes
<goc_hr> može pomoć mala
<goc_hr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=YFj0vygq
<goc_hr> kak da si grepnem samo zadnje znamenke, iza zadnje točke
<CrazyLemon> jel baš mora biti grep? ako ne mora onda awk split does the job
<goc_hr> ne mora
<goc_hr> probam nešto s awk
<CrazyLemon> awk '{split($0,ip,"."); print ip[4]}'
<CrazyLemon> nešto u tom smislu
<Mmike> cut -d'.' -f4 
<Mmike> awk -F'.' '{print $4}'
<Mmike> ak je uvijek IP adresa i uvijek imas 3 tocke
<BotaniCar> Tak si znaci parsao DNS baze , mmike :) 
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> to je rsedak na ruke radio :)
<BotaniCar> Iruda ti :) !!!
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/foto--brabus-850-6-0-je-najbrzi-4x4-coupe-na-svijetu/1301274/?artId=1301283
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jesu ga uspioredili s novim teslom ? Nekak brijem da seru, tesla bi nam kicme polomio od ubrzanja da nema limite
<goc_hr> hvala Mmike
<vileni> pa nema tesla limite ako ukljucis onaj neki mod
<SilverSpace> jebes ak ne bruji 
<BotaniCar> Mosh mislit' kak neke limite koji bi mogli ostetiti vozaca nisu hardkodirali :) ( serem, ne znam ) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je drugo, pusti si zvuk nekog subarua s mp3 playera :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: nije bas toliko jak, ali reakcije na ubrzanje su super obicno :)
<vileni> recimo ovo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvwYLIOQiK8
<datase> YouTube: Tesla Model S P85D launch reaction 2 women - 0:00:43 - 298,315 views - 1087 likes / 53 dislikes
<vileni> s tim da bi i rimac trebao imati jos bolje performanse, ali nije tako tih
<SilverSpace> no bio bi zadovoljan da ove dvije vriste 
<SilverSpace> http://www.rimac-automobili.com/concept_one/specifications-10
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBSar9Y7JvY
<datase> YouTube: Sinkhole Swallows Up Unsuspecting Pedestrians - 0:00:28 - 301 views
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> zasto je ovo na portalima
<ivoks> http://www.24sata.hr/strane-zvijezde/da-decko-bude-sretan-suzana-mancic-osvjezila-je-vaginu-407556?utm_source=Vecernji&utm_medium=Blok&utm_campaign=Partnerski+portali
<BotaniCar> Pravo je pitanje zakaj si ti na portalima :)
<obrut> ivoks: to je na portalima jer ljudi poput tebe vise na tim portalima :)
<obrut> ja ne kuzim zasto bi itko citao 24sata :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> kad budete manageri i vama ce biti dosadno
<obrut> mi zato necemo nikad biti manageri
<BotaniCar> Moguce, mozda mi zato nikad nije bilo dosadno :) 
<obrut> da mi je ne znam kak dosadno, prije bi radio nesto drugo nego visio na 24sata
<ivoks> mozda bolje da idem gledati GC
<ivoks> vidi ovaj kindle :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/gc/vivian.kindle
<obrut> nist, odoh pokrenut pythonusu nakon jedno 200-300 linija koda bez ikakvog pokretanja :P bas me zanima sto ce se sve skrsit
<obrut> i sta sam napravio, rm umjesto mv
<obrut> mislim da je vrijeme za zavrsit danasnji dan
<obrut> radni
<ivoks> sreca pa imas backup
<obrut> to sto sam obrisao je bio backup :)
<obrut> al imam original :)
<obrut> history je ionako na repozitoriju...
<ivoks> odu
<ivoks> zajedno
<ivoks> idem i ja
<SilverSpace> Dovoljno je da se u kućanstvu plaća jedan iznos pristojbe od 80 kuna za bilo koji od navedenih uređaja i time svi članovi tog kućanstva stječu pravo na korištenje neograničenog broja uređaja
<SilverSpace> hm kaj nije po prijemniku
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne, vec jedno 10ak godina
<Mmike> moram slozit dupi znc
<Mmike> ovo je bezsmisleno
<goc_hr>  Mmike napravim ti acc na svojem, ako zelis
<ivoks> dupli?
<ivoks> pa ja imam dupli
<jelly> sa 1.4 ne treba dupli, sve se slozi i poveze u jednom procesu
<SilverSpace> novi portal f1 http://www.f1puls.com/
<jelly> domać
<SilverSpace> da hr
<nicols> ojla!
<nicols> Å¡o ima?
<Mmike> djesi, nikhols!
<Mmike> goc_hr, kak mislis - na svojem?
<Mmike> jelly, jel? kak sta?
<Mmike> goc_hr, ok, sad sam skuzio
<Mmike> jelly, ja imam 1.6
<Mmike> i trebam imat 3 znca
<Mmike> tj, 3 znc usera
<jelly> 3 usera, jedan znc
<Mmike> e, to sam mislio
<Mmike> jedan user se spaja na irc server di se hocu spojit, a druga dva koristim za dva klijenta koje imam (desktop/laptop)
<jelly> jedan koji se spaja na sve irc mreze, i po jedan dodatni za svakog klijenta
<Mmike> i onda se ta dva spajaju na ovog prvog
<Mmike> right?
<jelly> jeste
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mogo bi jednog i za mobitel dodat kad vec dodajem :D
<Mmike> jelly, imas kaki kul plagin za znc?
<jelly> kad je izasao 1.6
<Mmike> mario@pagar:~$ apt-cache policy znc                              mario@pagar:~$ apt-cache policy znc                                                         
<Mmike> znc:                                                                                        
<Mmike>   Installed: 1.6.0-1~ubuntu14.04.0                           
<Mmike> znc:                                                                                        
<jelly> Mmike: ne, ima sve sto mi treba
<Mmike>   Installed: 1.6.0-1~ubuntu14.04.0
<Mmike> O JEBEMTI
<Mmike> sorry, opet
<Mmike> jelly, jel' ti radi znc logorovanje?
<jelly> 12-Feb-2015
<jelly> ne znam sto je logorovanje
<jelly> slabo sam bio u izvidjacima, pitaj ivoksa
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> sopekovanje
<Mmike> u biti koncicarenje
<Mmike> jelly, ma logiranje
<nicols> ima li netko jak sa hardverajom? :)
<Mmike> ako to ukljucuje lemilicu i osciloskope, onda ne
<nicols> ne, samo teoretiziranje :) ... dakle, imam ploču sa intel 5000P chipsetom
<nicols> max Å¡to mogu dobit na pci-e bi po wikipediji bilo 4 GB/s ?
<jelly> Mmike: logiranje cega?
<jelly> Mmike: kad se odspojim navecer i vratim ujutro, cekaju me logovi u bufferu, jel to mislis
<Mmike> jelly, ne, logovi na stroju di ti je znc
<Mmike> znam da ti irc klijent moze logirati
<Mmike> nicols, koja ploca?
<jelly> Mmike: to ne koristim
<Mmike> nicols, pci express, ne pci-x, right?
<nicols> pci-e 1.0
<nicols> x7dbt-inf, ali nije to sad bitno
<Mmike> teorecki 4 gige, da
<Mmike> iako ja na desktop plocama nisam to nikad uspio
<Mmike> doduse, kontrolori su jeftilen neki, pa
<Mmike> nicols, kad smo vec kod toga, imas neki pci-e sata kontroler koji bi mogo na sebe 4-5-6 diskova natrljat?
<Mmike> brbwc
<nicols> imam swakakovih kontrolera, daj malo detaljnije
<nicols> novo, refubrished, sata, sasa, jbod, raid
<nicols> ?
<nicols> dakle, supermicro x7dbt-inf ima infiniband
<nicols> e sad neznam jesu to 10 ili 20GBps portovi
<nicols> imam 20GBps infiniband switch
<nicols> ali dobivam 4.5 GBps iperfom
<markosejic> d vecer
<hbogner> grr, kak se na engleskom kaze zastita na radu?
<hbogner> workplace safety?
<SilverSpace> kondom
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<markosejic> hbogner: pozz
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> lol SilverSpace, pa kojim se ti to polom bavis da ti je kondom zastita na radu :D
<markosejic> dobra
<Mmike> nicols, sata, ne mora bit novo, ne mora imat raid
<Mmike> sam da je pci-e, ssdove u raid-0 cu turat gore
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :)
<Mmike> high-point rocketraid
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' to ono govno sto je reflected nekad imao?
<Mmike> ili je to ono super? :)
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/G3wIMXcTH2A
<datase> YouTube: Nexus 6 - Ležerni unboxing/iskutijejavanje - 0:03:17 - 3 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> iskutijejavanje
<weshmashian> Mmike: kojo govno?
<Mmike> highpoint raid
<weshmashian> neimademo to, neam pojma dal' je toga bilo dok si ti bio tu :)
<Mmike> ja k'o da se sjecam da sam po bijosu brljavio od toga
<Mmike> tko ce znatvise :)
<Mmike> ma jesmo
<Mmike> rocketraid R620
<Mmike> jel' porn.com jos uviijek ima iste mysql slejvove? Na njima bi trebo bit taj kontrolorko
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> ignoriraj me ;)
<weshmashian> will do :)
<Mmike> http://whyyoushouldusemongodb.com/
<nicols> uf uf
<Mmike> nicols, kontroleri? :) pci-e? :) ne mora bit novo, ne mora imat raid :)
<nicols> aha :D
<nicols> koliko ono diskova?
<Mmike> 2?
<Mmike> 4?
<Mmike> nicols, ^^
<nicols> pa to je neka skroz neozbiljna kartica
<nicols> kakvuto ploču imaš da nemaš dosta sata portova?
<nicols> ja ti imam hrpu kartica tipa lsi i 3ware, jbod/raid i svašta... ali nešto ovako plain & simple, neznam, trebal bi malo kopat :)
<nicols> to su desktop stvari, puj to :)
<nicols> jel imaš neku želju za određenim sas standardom ili? :)
<nicols> sata :D
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> imam Asrockovu Extreme6
<Mmike> ima 6 sata portova
<Mmike> ima ih 10, a'l ih 6 mogu koristiti istovremeno
<Mmike> A u stroju imam dvd, SSD za OS, terabajtni disk za 'podatke, i 2 SSDa u RAID0 polju za virtualke
<Mmike> i sad cu dobiti jos 4 ili 6 SSDova i onda bih svih tih 6 ili 8 ssdova uturio u raid0
<Mmike> ili u dva raida0
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<nicols> zašto raid 0?
<Mmike> da bude brzo
<Mmike> to su scratch diskovi, na njih deployam virutalke
<Mmike> pa ih onda ubijem pa deployam opet i tak
<nicols> ma ok, onda tebi treba sata3, a ne neka stara krama
<Mmike> pa
<nicols> koji su diskovi
<Mmike> sata1 je 150MB/sec
<Mmike> sata2 je 300MB/sec
<nicols> teoretski, da
<Mmike> to mi vise neg dovoljno
<Mmike> ne znam da ce bas ssd u random-r/w dat vise od 50-60 MB/sec
<Mmike> mislim da su samsungovi evoji ili inteli neki
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> sata su u svakom slucaju :)
<nicols> pa neznam baš, moj kingston daje više od 120 MB/s
<nicols> aha ... r/w ... ovo je samo read :)
<Mmike> daje i moj samsung 300 :)
<Mmike> al' daje oko 40ak u random r-w
<nicols> daje 300 u seq read
<Mmike> nicols, ugl, ak imas nesh , vikni. bitno samo da je pci-e
<Mmike> nicols, mislim da da, cekaj
<Mmike> sad cemo provjerit
<nicols> ček malo ..... provjera furde je u tijeku
<Mmike> woh
<Mmike> 505MB/sec
<Mmike> ne valja tu nesto
<nicols> poslao sam mail Å¡efu, dobre je volje, pa kopa po furdi :D
<Mmike> 290MB/sec
<nicols> 505 je sumnjivo
<Mmike> kaj je furda? :)
<nicols> 290 je realno
<nicols> jel ti to ozbiljno?
<nicols> mislim, ozbiljno neznaš što je furda? :D
<Mmike> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Furda
<Mmike> e? :)
<Mmike> 250MB/sec sekvencijalno pisanje, 530MB/sec sekvencijalno citanje
<Mmike> Samsung EVO 840
<Mmike> 29806043136 bytes (30 GB) copied, 27.2912 s, 1.1 GB/s
<Mmike> ides :)
<Mmike> nisam nit znao da je ovo TAKO brzo :)
<Mmike> to je pisanje po raid0 polju s dva ssda
<Mmike> neka drekava
<Mmike> btrfs je ispod
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<nicols> a onda to nije brzina diska
<Mmike> kak nije
<Mmike> napisao sam 20 GB na raid polje
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> svaki disk daje 500MB/sec :)
<Mmike> jedino taj btrfsa
<Mmike> sad u pozadini radi sranja neka
<nicols> ovo ti je jedan primjer furde: http://www.snakebytestudios.com/media/2013/05/DSC01233a.jpg
<nicols> ono, neki dan mi došao frend i traži scsi karticu za neki stari ultra skupi skener ... pa pogledam u popis furde, odem na tavan po "KF21" (kutija furde 21) pa otvorim, a unutra 30-ak scsi kartica i triput toliko scsi kablova :D
<nicols> Mmike: nope, nemam ništa jednostavnije, imam nekih used 3ware sas controlera, ali to ti je malo overkill za tvoj slučaj :)
<nicols> još mogu sutra malo prekopat po policama, možda ima nešto što nije popisano ili što nije istestirano, pa ti javim
<nicols> ali čisto sumnjam... mi smo skoro sve desktope prodavali sa supermicro pločama, a one obično imaju podosta sata portova
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-25
<SilverSpace> jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitbull> jos jedan prekrasan dan
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: je na havajima 
<calmpitbull> da bar
<calmpitbull> nije da ne bi htio zivjet na big islandu al dobro
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaze netjak jutros jos jedan kisni dan ma kad ce to proljece vec jednom
<calmpitbull> pa i ja se pitam kada ce proljece....al onda kada ce ljeto ce opet ljudi govorit kak je vruce i koje su vrucine 
<calmpitbull> al slazem se sa tvojim netjakom kada ce vec proljece
<calmpitbull> da otvorim pivu na terasi i pocnem pjevat proljece na moje rame sljece
<SilverSpace> bas sam danas mislio otici po koje zmajsko pivo 
<obrut> pivo ha ? :P
<SilverSpace> :) 
<ivoks> da je bar sunce ninja, pa da katanom rasjece te oblake i zrake baci na zemlju kao surikene
<ivoks> danas sam poetican
<ivoks> ili sam pretjerao sa LSDom
<SilverSpace> haiku
<calmpitbull> ivoks, ovo je nije haiku ovo je meni najljepsa ninja poezija ikada napisana
<calmpitbull> jedino u toj poeziji bi htio da se me pogodi sa surikenom
<ivoks> sorry, ne volim decke :)
<calmpitbull> hahahaha
<calmpitbull> a ja ne  volim male medvjede
<SilverSpace> svasta sam vidio ali da prognozu cita vojnik ne 
<SilverSpace> ludi talijani 
<SilverSpace> rai2
<Mmike> ivoks: de shareaj taj LSD!
<Mmike> prasac, sve samo sebi
<SilverSpace> ke
<ivoks> Mmike: cini se kako je novi mondeo jeftiniji od mazde6
<ivoks> i to za 40-50 kila kuna
<ivoks> najjaci dizel mondeo - 234.900kn, 180 konja
<Mmike> kad je losiji :)
<Mmike> i red je da bude jeftiniji! :)
<ivoks> najjaca dizel mazda6 - 217.519, 170 konja
<ivoks> er
<Mmike> meh
<ivoks> 271.519
<Mmike> ne kupujem nove aute
<Mmike> nema smisla
<Mmike> glupo je
<Mmike> kad ce ta mazda bit 2-4 godine stara onda cemo ju kupit
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet kaj se nudi
<Mmike> ova mazda kaj sam ju kupio je bio ubod samo takav
<ivoks> jedino kaj me smeta kod novog mondea je sto mu ispod mjenjaca pise 'Powered by Microsoft' :)
<Mmike> lik namjerno spustio cijenu u inat muzu od kceri :)
<ivoks> ...i ne ulijeva povjerenje
<ivoks> http://ford.hr/assets/cjenik/Ford-Mondeo-Novi.pdf
<ivoks> al mazda6 ima ipak malo vise opreme
<ivoks> tak da nije tolika razlika u cijeni
<vileni> prednji kraj lici na aston martina :)
<ivoks> pa isti dizajneri rade ili su radili i jednog i drugog
<ivoks> kao i jaguare
<ivoks> neki jaguari su cak dijelili podvozje i motore s mondeom
<vileni> to vjerojatno onaj x-type
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ili ne
<ivoks> m type
<ivoks> ne, u pravu si
<ivoks> x type
<Mmike> sugavi usrani strgani software-updater
<SilverSpace> fuj
<weshmashian> mornin'
<nicols> mašala!
<Mmike> nicols: oja! :D
<Mmike> nicols: ti 3waretovi koje imas, to su isto pci-e ?
<Mmike> ili su pci-x?
<Mmike> pci-x nemam kud utrenkat
<Mmike> i nisam znao kaj je furda :)
<Mmike> sad znam :)
<Mmike> imam tog u podrumu nesh jos, trebas? :) poklonim :D
<obrut> jao sto mi fali (native) JMX funkcionalnost u pythonu...
<nicols> Mmike: recimo tipa ovo: http://store.lsi.com/index.cfm/Clearance/SATA-II-PCI-Express-with-RAID-6/9650SE-8LPML/
<Mmike> obrut: kra?
<nicols> Mmike: ali to nemam baš ono viška, za dijelit ... čak mi ih i fali :)
<Mmike> kak ti to fali?
<Mmike> nicols: kol'ko para je takav/takva?
<nicols> pa tak, imam više servera nego kontrolera :D
<Mmike> 256MB DDR2 533 onboard memory
<Mmike> ma, obruta pito kak mu jmx fali u pitonu :)
<Mmike> nicols: ti ces znat - kaj je to multiline sata kabl? kabl s kojim na jedan sata konektor mogu ustekat vise diskova?
<jelly> Mmike: ima adaptera za PCI-X -> PCIe
<nicols> valjda multilane? :D
<obrut> Mmike: pa fali mi ta funkcionalnost... ocem na jednostavan nacin "ispitati" status python aplikacije i eventualno raditi neke akcije... bez da idem programirati sucelje za to
<obrut> Mmike: s jmx-om to slozis za par minuta
<Mmike> obrut: npr?
<nicols> Mmike: veli guzda da nećemo prodavat te kontrolere, trebaju nam :) ... ne ebay-u se znaju nać za ispod 100 dolara
<Mmike> 500njak kuna
<Mmike> hm
<nicols> Mmike: ovo ti je multilane: http://www.startechsandiego.com/images/atrex/2220412210.jpg
<Mmike> bume vidli
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> fino!
<Mmike> nicols: a, jel' za to trebam poseban kontrolr ili to sata po defaultu fura?
<obrut> Mmike: recimo imas neki daemon, oces vidjeti stanje nekih countera, konekcija, cega vec i eventualno pozvati par metoda za upravljanje doticnim... s JMX-om ne moras nist posebno napravit da bi to mogao
<Mmike> ocu rec, jel' mogu to na plocu svoju sam tak ustekat?
<nicols> Mmike: ova 3ware kartica Å¡to sam ti gore stavio link ima 2 4-kanalna multilane konektora
<Mmike> nicols: kuzim
<nicols> mislim, to su standardni sata Å¡tekeri, samo su 4 porta na jednom Å¡tekeru
<Mmike> al' kontroler mora znat za to, tj, mora imat multiport ?
<nicols> ovaj "veliki" konektor ide na kontroler, manji u diskove ... i vozi :)
<nicols> Mmike: kad se spajaju
<nicols> Mmike: kad se spajaju ozbiljni diskovi na takav kontroler, onda ide kabel koji ima multilane konektor na obje sztrane pa jedan kraj ide u kontroler a drugi u sas/sata backplane
<Mmike> da, al
<Mmike> dal' to kontorler mora znat?
<Mmike> ili je to dio sata specki?
<nicols> http://www.dynapowerusa.com/dyna/TechSupport/Data%20Storage%20Article/image008.gif
<nicols> dio je, kontroler mora prepoznat backplane
<nicols> taj tvoj komp, to je desktop, kućna kanta? neznam šta na njemu radiš da ti treba brzi skreč za virtualke?
<vileni> nicols: jucer si spominjao perfomanse infinibanda, koje kartice i switch koristis
<nicols> vileni: eh .... nisam se baš proslavio s tim :) ... imam hrpu supermicro twinova, X7DBT-INF
<nicols> vileni: gore je  Infiniband MT25204 20Gbps 
<nicols> uzeo sam sa ebay-a par switcheva Voltaire ISR9024D
<nicols> jeftinjava živa
<nicols> e sad, te twin ploče imaju Intel 5000P i mislim da 20Gbps mogu samo sanjat
<vileni> nicols: a iperf mjeri preko ip-a?
<vileni> tj ipoib?
<nicols> 4.5 Gbps
<vileni> ja imam 10gbit switch, i preko infiniband utilitya nekih mjerim oko 850MB/s
<nicols> negdje sam našao da je za Intel 5000P maksimalno 4 Gbps
<nicols> vileni: latencija je divna na infinibendu :)  ... 0,02 ms preko switcha
<vileni> da
<vileni> meni je abaqus radio preko toga
<vileni> proracuni i to
<vileni> ali problem je sto imam zapravo infinihost kartice, koje su mi neiskoristive za ista drugo
<vileni> ne postoje driveri za vmware recimo
<nicols> ja sam mislio kupit još kartica za te twinove i slagat storage preko ib-a ... ali šipak, ako nemrem dobit više od 4gbps
<Mmike> nicols: deployam pizdarije za koje mi treba 5-6-7-10-20 virtualki
<Mmike> nicols: i to tak 100 put dnevno
<nicols> Mmike: test ili produkcija?
<Mmike> test
<Mmike> napravim patch za neki kurac, moram deployat cijeli cluster da vidim jel' radi kak sam zamislio
<vileni> nicols: a imas brze rjesenje od tih 4gbit? :)
<nicols> Mmike: onda si pikni neki jeftiniji kontroler sa ebay-a sa marvellom ili tako nešto
<Mmike> nicols: imas neku preporuku? 
<nicols> vileni: pa nemam, ali mi žao onih 16 gbps neiskorištenih :)
<Mmike> nicols: recimo, jel valja ovo: http://www.portio.hr/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=8882686
<nicols> vileni: i drugi problem mi je u twinovima ako stavljam dodatne kartice, onda mora van limić sa portom id IPMI-a .... pa onda treba nešto iskemijat za to
<Mmike> nicols: ili ovo: http://www.portio.hr/kontroler-pci-e-logilink-pc0064-sata3-6gbps-2-port--ide-1-port-8889559
<nicols> Mmike: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271650534141 4 port-a za 30 dolara
<nicols> vileni: ali opet, switchevi i kartice su džaba ... imam sad 5 kom ovih 24 portnih :)
<vileni> nicols: kako dzaba
<vileni> hocu ja
<vileni> :D
<vileni> imam 24port topspin switch
<vileni> i 3 kartice
<nicols> vileni: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151457973705
<nicols> kaj to nije džaba?
<vileni> bas i ne, pogotovo sto moji nikad ne kupuju sa ebaya :)
<nicols> doduše, mi smo od nekog lik akupili 5 komada za 1000$, ali tog više nema na e-bayu
<vileni> da kupuju vec bi imao kompletnu mrezu na ciscu
<nicols> kartica ima po 20$ na ebayu
<vileni> Item location: Ystradgynlais, Swansea, United Kingdom
<vileni> haha
<vileni> kako to procitas uopce
<ivoks> ajmo, updejtanje sambe, tko jos nije
<ivoks> The new vulnerability is located in the smbd file server and was discovered by Richard van Eeden of Microsoft Vulnerability Research.
<nicols> openvpn pitanje
<nicols> može?
<SilverSpace> a di je pitanje?
<nicols> ah sorry
<nicols> spojen sam na neki server openvpn-om .... tj. taj server uspostavlja konekciju prema mom openvpn serveru
<nicols> trebam "počistit za sobom", maknut sve svoje config-ove i certifikate
<nicols> slobodno pobrišem .conf i certifikate, veza neće puknuti sve dok ne napravim /etc/init.d/openvpn stop?
<ivoks> ne bi smjela puknut
<nicols> to si i ja mislim :)
<ivoks> pa jebote
<ivoks> opet su zatvorili sljeme
<ivoks> mms://webcam.saan.tv/SljemeSkijaliste1
<ivoks> pa savrsena je situacija
<ivoks> a oni zatvore
<nicols> nije pukla :)
<ivoks> http://www.livecamcroatia.com/skijanje-snijeg-web-kamere/sljeme/
<ivoks> ZAKAJ JE ZATVORENO!?
<obrut> jer pada snijeg... koje pitanje :)
<obrut> pa nebre skijaliste radit dok pada snijeg :)
<Mmike> http://www.pornhub.com/insights/pornhub-croatia/
<SilverSpace> sljeme treba podhitno zicaru 
<Mmike> bice
<Mmike> 2017te, vele :)
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu cestu 1km kod nene napraviti vec 10 godina 
<obrut> SilverSpace: i naravno da budu bicikl friendly...
<SilverSpace> obrut: da bit ce 
<SilverSpace> bar su rekli 
<nicols> da, a sagrada familia će bit gotova do 2028
<nicols> bar su rekli
<nicols> :D
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa dobro di je dokumentirano kak se onaj grastate.dat pojavljuje
<vileni> cura kupila kartu za ML-RI, i RI-ZG preko weba, ukupno 230kn, na obje karte dobije sjedalo broj 5
<vileni> karta za relaciju ML-ZG kosta 280kn, i odnosi se na isti bus
<vileni> ovih 50kn premije je valjda zbog manje klikanja i printanja upola manje papira?
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa bogaramu - imate webinar koji se ne cuje na linuxu :D
<Mmike> 'this option is not supported by your operating system'
<Mmike> jebote ove kolinde
<Mmike> pa k'o milanovic
<Mmike> nadurena baba
<Mmike> i jos onog kretena s druge strane
<Mmike> pa jel' moze gore? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je rekla?
<SilverSpace> citam i ne kuzim
<hrvojem> Mmike: http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-files-index.html
<hrvojem> Mmike: za webinar nda
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas sve webinare tu: https://www.youtube.com/user/PerconaMySQL 
<hrvojem> Mmike: za grastate.dat imas info i na galera dokumentaciji: http://galeracluster.com/documentation-webpages/restartingcluster.html
<Mmike> hrvojem, ma da, al' to je tak nepotpuno
<Mmike> kaj znaci -1
<Mmike> kaj znaci 0
<Mmike> kad moze bit koje
<Mmike> (za seqno)
<Mmike> dal' se file kad brise
<Mmike> blablabla
<Mmike> nish ne pise, sve moras sam isprobavat i nadat se da si sve pokrio
<hrvojem> Mmike: prijavi bug :)
<Mmike> jel' to neka vasa interna fora? :)
<Mmike> 'prijavi bug'
<hrvojem> nije :) 
<Mmike> sta da prijavim, primarykey bug jos niste pokrpali :)
<hrvojem> ozbiljno prijavi bug za dokumentaciju, pa ce se prije popravit
<hrvojem> pk je popravljen, samo nema releasea
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa, to je isto k'o da nije popravljen :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kenja, vid' ju kak se sepuri
<Mmike> osim kaj ne kuzi da je ona fikus po svojoj duznosti i da nemre tak mlatarat kak ona oce
<Mmike> nemre nit cvilit kad joj ovaj papan s druge strane
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> kad se njega sjetim, mrak mi padne na oci
<Mmike> sta smo mi skrvili da imamo tog milanovica
<Mmike> a odna ce za godinu i kusur doc - karamarko
<Mmike> i onda cemo plakat za ovim narcisom
<Mmike> jad, jad, jad
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/uz-google-do-ustavnog-suda/1302602/
<Mmike> eto!
<Mmike> JAD!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) nisam gledao po ovom kaj pisu nista nije rekla kaj ne znamo 
<SilverSpace> zalosno kaj predsjednik vlade i predsjednica nisu sjeli za stol drugi dan kao svi do sada makar ne misle isto
<SilverSpace> tu je vise kriv milanovic 
<SilverSpace> jos 15 dana
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-26
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> mms://webcam.saan.tv/SljemeSkijaliste1
<ivoks> sve ih mrzim
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> sljeme :)
<calmpitbull> opet bi netko na sljeme?
<SilverSpace> jebote ima ljudi 
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/original/Feb2015/61047284-severina-vuckovic.jpg
<ivoks> ...i zato ne koristimo redhat :)
<ivoks> tako mi se spava...
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> jebote kak je ovo skupa drzava
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> Ćorića dobio treceg igraca Andya Murraya
<SilverSpace> razvalio ga 6:1 6:3
<SilverSpace> sat i dvadeset minuta
<vileni> haha https://twitter.com/sadserver/status/467072830979735553
<ivoks> 'Napad cryptowareom'
<ivoks> cryptoware
<ivoks> that's new to me
<vileni> mislis na naziv ili najezdu cryptolocker derivata?
<ivoks> naziv
<Mmike> hrvojem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1425918
<hrvojem> danke :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: a... jel' ima naznaka kad ce PK bugfix bit rilizan ? :)
<hrvojem> ne, iduci tjedan idu PXC-5.6, PS-5.5 i PS-5.6
<Mmike> strahota
<Mmike> gori ste od microsofta :)
<Mmike> eto zakaj postgres treba izabrat
<Mmike> kad se desi vako sranje oni to pokrpaju - odmah
<hrvojem> Mmike: pa jel ne bildate vi ionako svoje pakete?
<hrvojem> ako koristite perconin repo, mozes upgrajde na 5.6 i gotovo
<Mmike> nemrem :)
<jelly> Kriminal u padu, raste samo obiteljski i zapljene droga http://mup.hr/204707.aspx
<jelly> M.I.T.-trained chemical engineer who invented AO+ [...] has not showered for the past 12 years http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/05/25/magazine/my-no-soap-no-shampoo-bacteria-rich-hygiene-experiment.html
<jelly> benigne bakterije, umjesto sapuna
<ivoks> 'Korisnik je preuzeo maliciozni softver s web stranice, a antivirus na njegovom racunalu nije nadomijestio manjak inteligencije.'
<Mmike> hrvojem: jel' mosh pingat nekog oko grastate.dat fajla? kaj znaci kad je seqno: -1
<ivoks> pa uvijek je -1
<Mmike> sad sam bootstrapo node, ugasio ga, i seqno je i dalje -1
<Mmike> ivoks: pa nije
<ivoks> ja nikad nisam vidio nista osim -1
<Mmike> kak ne
<Mmike> -1 je izuzetak
<Mmike> al' ne kuzim koji
<Mmike> imas 3 noda, pises po njima, ugasis ih
<Mmike> onaj koji ima najveci seqno je ugasen zadnji
<Mmike> i njega bootstrapas
<Mmike> al' eto, nekad je -1
<Mmike> i ne kuzim kad
<Mmike> mislio sam da je to kad se nesh spojebe pa je to znak da je node 'bogus' i da ces njega join(t)at 
<Mmike> da, daklem, ak nish ne pisem, ostaje -1
<Mmike> ak pisem, onda se povecava
<Mmike> peh
<Mmike> valjda
<SilverSpace> http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/822
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko tu ezabu?
<Mmike> jel' vam radi ezaba?
<jelly> imam token al ne koristim, jel se to racuna
<Mmike> jel' se mosh probat ulogirat?
<ivoks> shitara ovaj squirrelmail
<ivoks> jelly: koristis squirrelmail igdje?
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squirrelmail/+bug/1425994
<Mmike> zakaj imas squirrelmail?
<Mmike> rondocube je tol'ko bolji
<Mmike> ljepsi
<Mmike> korisniji
<jelly> roundcube
<jelly> ivoks: da :-)
<jelly> ivoks: ali tamo su i stari OS-ovi
<jelly> korisnici na debian 7 se nisu bunili
<ivoks> Mmike: je, i svima stavljam rc
<ivoks> ali, imas stare instalacije gdje ljudima treba vremena da se prebace
<jelly> jel to oduvijek ne radi na 14.04 ili sa nekim recentnim php fixom?
<ivoks> oduvijek
<ivoks> a isti je paket kao i na debianu
<jelly> ista verzija phpa?
<ivoks> ne znam koja je verzija phpa na debianu
<jelly> cek
<ivoks> ne koristim debian :D
<ivoks> 14.04 je 5.5.9
<jelly> ii  libapache2-mod-php5        5.4.4-14+deb7u14   i386               server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 m
<jelly> eh, ne cudi me da ubuntu ima los QA :-)
<ivoks> da vidim 12.04
<ivoks> 12.04 ima 5.3 i nema taj problem
<ivoks> pa... da, za squirrelmail skoro i nema QA
<jelly> znaci da niko ziv ne koristi vjevericu na ubuntu
<ivoks> to je universe paket
<ivoks> ubuntu gura RC
<jelly> to je ok
<ivoks> iako je i on u universu
<jelly> jel dodje s nekom ubuntu temom? :-)
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> pih
<ivoks> zato openstack dashboard dodje :)
<jelly> nisam siguran koliko je to end-useru bitno
<jelly> al dobro mozda tetka u kadrovskom ronda po openstacku
<Mmike> ivoks: vremena? prebace? silom! 
<Mmike> hrvojem: znas li, mortin, napamet, dal' percona-cluster koristi /etc/mysql/debian.cnf za ista?
<Mmike> kol'ko vidim, ne koristi
<Mmike> al' b mi bilo drago da potvrdis :D
<ivoks> Mmike: deiban koristi to
<ivoks> i ubuntu
<ivoks> init scripte
<Mmike> mysql-server, da
<Mmike> al' ne i percona-xtradb-cluster-server
<Mmike> percona-server isto to koristi
<ivoks> jesi siguran?
<Mmike> pa, nisam :)
<Mmike> zato pitam  :)
<Mmike> kol'ko vidim, ne koristi
<Mmike> al' mozda ne gledam dobro
<ivoks> to je stvar distrubcije
<ivoks> nema veze s perconom
<ivoks> to je backdoor u mysql
<jelly> je, zgodna fora za pakiranje
<Mmike> mysql --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> onda dodas -A ispred (sto je validna mysql opcija) i dobijes gresku :D
<Mmike> los je taj mysql, los
<Mmike> pre super je s jujuom, ocu nesh isprobat i sam: juju deploy pimpek
<Mmike> i pimpek se instalira 
<Mmike> ivoks: http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> kol'ko vidim, percona-cluster ne koristi debian.cnf
<Mmike> valjda zato sto ne koristi MyISAM pa ne treba onaj uber-debilni check svih tablica kad se starta
<ivoks> Mmike: o tome bi trebao pricati sa #server, a ne sa perconom
<ivoks> jer debian.cnf nema nikakve veze s perconom ili mysqlom
<ivoks> pitaj distribuciju zasto nema isti postupak
<Mmike> ja mislim da grijesis
<Mmike> debian.cnf je samo debian helper pimpek da init skripte mogu radit cuda s mysqlom
<Mmike> doduse, zanimljivo
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> kak percona-cluster stane ak nezna password
<ivoks> a init skripte su u vlasnistvu distribucije
<Mmike> a nezna ga
<Mmike> mislis, u vlasnistvu paketa
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> heh
<ivoks> kaj bi u vancouver?
<Mmike> vidi kak percona-cluster ubije
<Mmike>           shutdown_out=`kill $mysqld_pid 2>&1`; r=$?
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> vidim da te je netko pribiljezio
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, bi, da
<Mmike> jos ak mi talk prodje :D
<ivoks> ja nisam nista poslao, a netko me naveo kao autora
<ivoks> o joj..
<Mmike> ok, daklem, percona-cluster ne koristi debian.cnf
<ivoks> uzeli smo 16 oh-58d
<ivoks> bez oruzja
<ivoks> jer... fora je imati kiowa warrior bez oruzja
<ivoks> http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/defense/2014-03-05/presidents-fy2015-defense-budget-retires-oh-58-kiowas
<ivoks> hrpa viskova :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> umjesto da SSDove kupe
<Mmike> i meni daju
<Mmike> pih
<ivoks> The Air Force will retire its aging U-2 Dragon Lady surveillance and A-10 Warthog close air support jets. 
<ivoks> a-10 noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ivoks> u-2 sam mislio da je odavno umirovljen
<jelly> al uskoro cu prebaciti neke masine na jessie (to be debian 8) pa ce se tamo vjerojatno squirrelmail strgat
<hrvojem> Mmike: za grastate.dat: http://galeracluster.com/documentation-webpages/restartingcluster.html 
<hrvojem> Mmike: za vise detalja moram i ja pogledat, ako ti je hitno pitaj na forumu
<hrvojem> iako mi je cudno to da je za -1 crashed node, jer meni radi ok :/
<hrvojem> za debian.cnf da, pxc ne koristi taj config
<Mmike> hrvojem, di je url foruma?
<Mmike> di su ona fina vremena kad su newsi se koristili :)p
<Mmike> ovo na galecarluster je isto inconclusive
<SilverSpace> uh
<hrvojem> Mmike: http://www.percona.com/forums/
<SilverSpace> https://vine.co/v/O1V1Xg5t0en
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/vivid/beta-1/
<obrut> nego, gdje trazite "besplatne" filmove na netu ? :)
<obrut> na tpb nema ono sto trazim, malo sam izvan tih voda pa ne zna gdje jos gledat (a da ne moram imati acc)
<obrut> ako koga zanima... ja poceo slusat https://class.coursera.org/softwaresec-002
<SilverSpace> fiju
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-27
<nicols> dan!
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/danas-jos-ponegdje-oblacno-no-vikend-donosi-ugodno-i-suncano-vrijeme/804042.aspx
<Mmike> jel' i vam a potrgano ovo?
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> Mmike: ne izgleda potrgano
<Mmike> jelly: thnx
<Mmike> trebalo mi da se sjetim kaj smo pricali :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj opet kernel novi stigo?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ne sam to
<Mmike> OPET je novi stigo :D
<Mmike> tak da veceras jovo nanovo
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/823
<SilverSpace> tko je ovaj u sauberu 
<ivoks> i
<ivoks> koje vi boje ovdje vidite?
<ivoks> http://swiked.tumblr.com/image/112166688660
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<ivoks> haljina
<ivoks> koje je boje
<ivoks> ili boja
<ivoks> ja vidim plavo/crnu (manje vise). mirka je ziher da je bijelo zlatna
<ivoks> ovo sto ja vidim plavo, ona vidi bijelo
<Mmike> da vidimo
<Mmike> pa mislim
<Mmike> ocito je da je tirkizno svijetlocrvena
<Mmike> samo kaj je svjetlo kojim je obasjana zuto
<Mmike> pa ispada smedje narancasta
<ivoks> 72% ljudi vidi to bijelo-zlatno
<ivoks> pa sad... ozbiljno pitam, kak vi to vidite
 * CrazyLemon vidi plavo/crnu kombinaciju
<ivoks> http://www.buzzfeed.com/briangalindo/we-may-have-found-the-which-color-is-this-dress-and-its-blue#.ncLEbZZrB
 * jelly vidi lošu fotku
<Mmike> ivoks: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_dtBLBW-6lUY/TImwtSr1CfI/AAAAAAAAB9Q/AJ2qbXWBoTk/s1600/IMG_0184.jpg
<Mmike> koje je boje zdjela?
<ivoks> sive
<Mmike> jel' to bijela? krem? zuta? zelena obasjana crvenim svjetlom?
<ivoks> imam istu takvu :)
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> krem/siva
<Mmike> bijela je
<Mmike> potpuno bijela
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> koga fakin briga :)
<ivoks> onda ti je ovaj sir u njoj neke cudne boje :)
<ivoks> ili jaja
<ivoks> to su jaja!
<jelly> sir je ultra bijeli
<ivoks> zuta jaja
<ivoks> pa ta je zdjela zutija od jaja
<Mmike> hahahahahaha :)))
<Mmike> e, inace
<Mmike> probajte nac na google images neku losu fotku :)
<Mmike> nije bas jednostavno :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: kak cesto se forum cita?
<SilverSpace> jebo lignje 
<Mmike> mirka_z: ti fakat vidis bijelu boju tam?
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem da sam postavio ovo pitanje
<hrvojem> Mmike: dosta redovno, ekipa iz supporta je tamo svaki dan
<mirka_z> Mmike , Jep. Vidim bijelo. shiny bijeli saten :D
<ivoks> ja bi zlatno jos i skuzio umjesto crne
<ivoks> al ovo bijelo... nikako ne kuzim
<Mmike> mirka_z: imas gimp na stroju? Ak imas, predji sa colorpicker toolom preko te tvoje bijele boje :)
<Mmike> ak nemas, apt-getni ga :)
<Mmike> http://xkcd.com/1492/
<mirka_z> ma jasno mi je to, ali drugacije percipiram kad gledam sliku
<SilverSpace> kod netjaka u razredu imaju plisanog slona kojeg svaki dan netko dobije za pohvalu i nosi ga doma i danas netjak dobio tog slona i nece reci zasto 
<ivoks> evo, kenny18 isto vidi zlatno bijelo
<ivoks> http://www.buzzfeed.com/briangalindo/we-may-have-found-the-which-color-is-this-dress-and-its-blue#.btYR8aamD
<Mmike> http://xkcd.com/1488/ lol 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/rast-bdp-a-izazvao-euforiju-u-vladi--kotac-je-pokrenut--hrvatska-konacno-izlazi-iz-recesije--/1303778/
<SilverSpace> hm 
<obrut> eto, cim je Kolinda postala precjednica, kotace se zavrtio...
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<obrut> nadam se da su podmazali dobro jer kad se zavrti previse da ne bi zakazalo
<ivoks> pa nismo izasli iz recesije
<ivoks> ova vlada je mutava
<ivoks> nije bdp porastao jer se nesto novo desilo
<ivoks> jer se pokrenula proizvodnja
<ivoks> ili nesto
<ivoks> vec zato sto je kvartal prije ovog bio depresivan
<ivoks> sljedeci kvartal opet padamo
<ivoks> bas zato sto nema strategije... mi iz recesije, s ovakvom vladom, izazilo kao sto govno izlazi na plimnom valu
<ivoks> nije bas da pliva da izadje
<vileni> di god se okrenem svi gledaju haljine
<jelly> ivoks: hint: ako se usporedjuje svaki kvartal sa prethodnim, svake godine postoje isti porasti i padovi
<ivoks> mi rastemo 0,3% a nasi klijenti rastu po 3%
<ivoks> to nije rast
<ivoks> to je baksa
<ivoks> kamo srece da sam u krivu
<SilverSpace> grcka opet u plamenu nereda
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' himpo radi?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> himzo
<Mmike> himpo! :)))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> ROTFL :0
<SilverSpace> polovina
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jucer ti nije zaba radila danas hipo 
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ti radis 
<SilverSpace> trgujes valutama 
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> hmp
<Mmike> nmzo
<Mmike> ne himzo
<Mmike> konj sam :)
<SilverSpace> ihaaaa
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> điha đogate
<SilverSpace> kljuse 
<SilverSpace> rast je u okviru statisticke pogreske tako da cisto sumljam da ima ikakvog rasta 
<SilverSpace> coric federer 
<SilverSpace> jucer bio 19 protiv mareya danas samo 7 na cilica 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/kompanije-i-trzista/hs-produktov-vhs-2-u-uzem-izboru-za-novu-pusku-francuske-vojske-992082
<weshmashian> Mmike: koji od njih 3? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: neznam di je, skriva se gad!
<Mmike> weshmashian: maleni
<Mmike> koji je treci?
<weshmashian> pa, nabrojo si himzo, himpo i hmp :)
<Mmike> MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRKA
<Mmike> weshmashian: lol
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' doso vise taj neradnik?
<weshmashian> Mmike: a pojavio se online. kaj ti treba?
<Mmike> aj ga zicni da dodje na irc
<Mmike> osim ak ne gleda pornjavu neku
<Mmike> onda ne mora :)
<weshmashian> gleda :)
<jelly> za posal!
<weshmashian> jelly: pa nego kaj, nebu za sebe
<jelly> RIP Leonard Nimoy
<jelly> (83)
<hrvojem> :(
<chaky> :(
<jelly> ultrazvucna perilica https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dolfi-next-gen-washing-device
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas :) cisto sumljam u tu perlicu
<igustin> ima možda neki dobrovoljac u blizini ZG Velesajma da večeras skrpa jedan skršeni Ubuntu laptop?
<jelly> SilverSpace: odi na FER na fiziku 1 predavanja pa vidi kak radi uzv. ciscenje
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm kaj da 
<jelly> da, to smo jos prije 20 godina imali :-)
<SilverSpace> jeboga patak 
<SilverSpace> to ima sigurno neku manu onda 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<igustin> jelly: nemoguće, prije 20 godina nije bilo ničega, tad je tek počela povijest ;)
<jelly> eh, tad sam išao na faks
<jelly> SilverSpace: i dalje moraš nekak isprati i žmikati
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/meizu-mwc-2015-donosi-ubuntu-phone/140744.aspx
<SilverSpace> igustin: ha da :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/legendarni-mr-spock-preminuo-u-84-godini/804210.aspx
<Mmike> :(
<Vlado9A3CY> peace with him
<SilverSpace> hu
<Mmike> ljutoljutoljutoljutoljutoljutoljuto
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pecepecepecepece
<Mmike> SilverSpace, malo sam pretjeral :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sutra ne smijes na wc
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, u biti smijem
<Mmike> bed su kisele papricice
<Mmike> ovi ljuti umaci i svjeze paprike su ok
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> ja jucer malo previse stavio chilija u sir i vrhnje 
<SilverSpace> jedva pojeo
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kupi habanero
<Mmike> pash vidjet kaj je ljuto ;D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mogu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ide
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-28
<calmpitbull> opet ispao
<calmpitbull> ima netko problem sa chromom i multiple desktopom?
<Mmike> "Run apps on any butt, any server, any provider."
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> ola
<vrodic> za nefejsbukovce.. kaj da uzmem za manage lamp ubuntu/debiana? puppet/chef/ansible/salt? nemam puno servera, samo nekoliko kopija/hotstandbya produkcije 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull_13: oj
<SilverSpace> kaj si se umnozio :)
<Mmike> vrodic, ansible
<Mmike> vrodic, ako ti provider podrzava juju, onda juju
<vrodic> Mmike: cool. provideri su linode/hetzner. niti jedan ništa posebno ne spominje juju, iako mi je jasno da bi to moglo biti dobro
<vrodic> Mmike: ovom liku se više sviđa salt: http://ryandlane.com/blog/2014/08/04/moving-away-from-puppet-saltstack-or-ansible/
<Mmike> vrodic, nisam salt koristio
<Mmike> koristio sam puppet
<Mmike> i ocajan je
<Mmike> koristio sam malo ansible
<Mmike> i skroz je dobar
<Mmike> lik je bio pre pristojan prema puppetu
<vrodic> Mmike: thanks, dobro je znati i to :)
<jelly> Oliver Stone snima film o Snowdenu
<SilverSpace> ke
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> GOT http://is.gd/ztYfRe
<SilverSpace> http://www.serijala.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/game_of_thrones_s5.jpg
<Mmike> jesu konacno krenuli fakin zmajevi
<Mmike> kak sun win8.1 ruzni
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> ruzni
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> got nisam pogledao ni prvu epizogu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.serijala.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/game_of_thrones_poster-570x844.jpg
<Mmike> HAHAHAHAH
<Mmike> win8.1 hoce skinut gigabajt updateova :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i to nije kraj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj oces rec?
<Mmike> jos je ovo lenovo laptop
<Mmike> s onim spijunskim drekom
<SilverSpace> poslje toga ima jos 
<SilverSpace> jos nekih nadogradnji 
<SilverSpace> ja poludio 
<SilverSpace> cijeli dan reboot pa reboot
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to radi lenovo spijuna instaliras ponovo
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> neg
<Mmike> popustio sam pritisku
<Mmike> sestra cuva dete, mi van idemo
<Mmike> i onda za nagradu moram slozit laptop sogorovom starom
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ovo je grozno
<Mmike> groznije i od unityja
<Mmike> unity je sam nefunkcionalan, tj, ubije mi produktivnost
<Mmike> ovo je jos i ruzno 
<SilverSpace> meni nije 
<Mmike> i nish ne znam di je
<Mmike> srecom mi je  BotaniCar objasnio trik sa win tipkom
<SilverSpace> stvar navike 
<Mmike> i guba je kaj sam jezik iz .hr u .en promjenio za cas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al pa kaj ovaj progressbar od windowsupdatea
<Mmike> pa to seopce ne mice
<vileni> Mmike: nije gori od unity
<SilverSpace> Mmike: osuden si na cekanje :)
<Mmike> vileni, brijes?
<Mmike> pa nema start meni
<Mmike> onaj unity bar ima nesh a-la to
<Mmike> mosh doc do popisa aplikacija
<Mmike> al ono
<Mmike> 'downloading updates' i nish se ne desava
<Mmike>  a vidim na linksysu da 15-20 sekundi srce kol'ko ima bandwidtha, i onda 5-6 minuta nista
<Mmike> i tak vec 20 minuta
<Mmike> vise
<Mmike> 50 minuta
<vileni> Mmike: prosli smo vec to
<Mmike> vileni, kojo?
<Mmike> wo!promjenilo se - sad je na 'preparing to install'
<vileni> Mmike: start menu i ostalo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak nema start menu 
<Mmike> spor je ovaj laptop
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da ovo inace ovak dugo traje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma ima, al onda dodje onaj metro drek
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima toga puno zaskinut i instalirat 
<SilverSpace> traje treaje 
<Mmike> da, nakon ovog moram napravit image opet
<SilverSpace> ja poludio kad sam slagao
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-01
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> cini se da ovaj G50 koji imam nije superfishan
<SilverSpace> jutro
<goc_hr> čitah neki članak o tome
<goc_hr> mračno doba za windows usere
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> odavno je to 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RukHocayxkQ
<datase> YouTube: Cepanje drva  na Ruski  način . Chopping wood in the Russian way - 0:00:46 - 5,595 views - 1 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kaj win8.1 nemaju remote desktop?
<SilverSpace> hm nemam pojma 
<Mmike> win8.1 with bing 
<Mmike> nemaju
<Mmike> SilverSpace, najgore kaj moram micat 1001 sranje s tih windowsa
<Mmike> lenovo turbo super package
<Mmike> lenovo experience package
<Mmike> lenovo advantage adventure package
<Mmike> amazon 1click-we-spy-on-you
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> 1001 sranje
<Mmike> Win8.1 imaju jos jednu super ficuru :) nakon svakog restarta promjene keyboard layout :) en->hr->en->hr... :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nije humano koliko je mercedes brz 
<vileni> kako nema remote desktop?
<jelly> ona neka home licenca nema
<vileni> jelly: klijent ili servis?
<vileni> kazu da je dostupno samo u pro verzijama
<jelly> servis
<Mmike> vileni, nema, "Win8.1 with Bing" nema remote desktop
<Mmike> tj, nemres se uremotedesktopirat u iste
<Mmike> ima neki Maxthon instaliran
<vileni> da, ima samo klijent
<Mmike> sad citam, pa to je web browser
<Mmike> pa cemu to
<Mmike> joj, lenovo
<vileni> ja uvijek instaliram ciste win gore
<Mmike> vileni, kaj ne pogubm tak licencu?
<vileni> mislim da je za 8.1 u uefi licenca zapisana, ali nisam provjerio to
<Mmike> maknuo sam mcafee i laptop poletio
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> radi manje tromo :)
<Mmike> http://support.lenovo.com/en/documents/pd022501
<Mmike> http://lenovodev.com/deploy/companion-app.html
<Mmike> ovi fakin nisu normalni
<Mmike> adwareovi, spywareovi, drekwareovi...
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://www.maxthon.com/
<Mmike> :) imam chrome plugin koji svaku rijec 'cloud' pretvori u 'butt' :0
<Mmike> "Maxthon’s Butt Browser Sets You Free" :D
<Mmike> jel' kupovao tko kad sef?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislmi da sam maknuo sve! nema nit novih updateova (samo jednom se restartao komp za updateove)
<Mmike> sad windows defender defenda svoje
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/116406615193968/photos/a.210510139116948.1073741825.116406615193968/260117770822851/?type=1&theater
<Mmike> ^^ "kompozicija na porculanu"
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-29
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> mirka: djes!
<SilverSpace> 17 dana, 18 sati, 00 minuta
<mirka> Mmike, oj! evo taman stigla do ureda. uzivala sam u voznji bajkom p kisi :D jutro!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: :)
<Mmike> mirka: znaci to je tajna tvoje figure!
<Mmike> bajk po kisi :)
 * Mmike brbne
<SilverSpace> meni to i dalje lose zvuci https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAKxkd7tcBs
<datase> YouTube: Formula 1  2016 Sound - FERRARI vs Mercedes vs Mclaren Honda (F1 pre-season test) - 0:05:52 - 4708 views - 133 likes / 1 dislikes
<dodobas> F4
<Mmike> ef5
<dodobas> zanimljivo ... xrandr ne postavi 'Primary' tag ako imam samo jedan display
<CrazyLemon> meni postavi
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15241681/
<obrut> SilverSpace: jel narucujes rpi3 ? :)
<vileni_> rpi3 je taman
<vileni_> sa tim wirelessom
<dodobas> 3 ... pa kad je 3 izasao ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: ?
<dodobas> bas jucer gledao da uzmem 20 rpi2
<dodobas> tn. onih orange pi ... jer imaju bolji hardver
<SilverSpace> obrut: nisam do sad cuo za rpi3
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-3-on-sale/
<obrut> cak je i primotronic poslao spam :P
<obrut> dodobas: kad? danas :)
<obrut> cuvali su "u tajnosti" iako je procurilo jos prije kad su poslali primjerke na testiranje sukladnosti wifi standardima :)
<SilverSpace> jel tko uspio sloziti na ubuntu minidlna
<SilverSpace> slozio na openwrt ali na ubuntu nikako 
<dodobas> obrut: danas, kako?
<obrut> dodobas: kak to mislis kako ? :) pa nist, pustili su ga u prodaju valjda...
<dodobas> obrut: a sto ?
<SilverSpace> uspio slozit minidlna
<jelly> dodobas: za slucaj da nisi vidio, orange pi ima velikih problema sa QA
<jelly> ono, kernel devovi imaju alate za testirati i podesiti na koliko se memorija smije volti i herca vrtit jer je svaki drukciji
<jelly> dodobas: http://linux-sunxi.org/Orange_Pi_PC
<SilverSpace> inace kaj ima tu dugo me ni bilo 
<jelly> obrut: $35 za Cortex-A53 i 1GB memorije, nelose
<jelly> SilverSpace: stavio mediatomb umjesto minidlna
<jelly> al brijem da cu poslati sve te open-source poluproizvode u tri i kupit plex jer mi se ne da trosit vrijeme na gluposti
<SilverSpace> jelly: taj mediatomb radi ok?
<SilverSpace> radi mi sad minidnla pa necu slagati mediatomb
<DomaMuffin> \o/ 
 * DomaMuffin jede cokoladne kolace !
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: nevolja
<VjetarSaSunca> sad ću i ja morat potegnut nešto slatko
<DomaMuffin> Kak si s kilama ovih dana ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ja jedem jer me mmike spota da sam mrsav ! 
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<DomaMuffin> Nego, da te nema, izmislio bi te :) Nakon onog tvog FB-krika sam procitao za Dinamove klince 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne bas, ali radi bolje nego minidlna :-)
<Mmike> lol :)
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: s kilama sam kak se uzme :)
<DomaMuffin> Dao sam webalizeru da prozvace ~20GB logova u ~200 fajli. Brijete da ce krepat' prije nego dovrsi ? 
<Mmike> pih 
<Mmike> doso laptop
<Mmike> i sad nemam di kupit memoriju za njega
<Mmike> krasota
<ivoks> nasao sam neki alat za analizu mail logova
<ivoks> sendmail report
<ivoks> pardon
<ivoks> analyzer
<ivoks> http://sendmailanalyzer.darold.net/
<SilverSpace> ne bu dobro ne ne
<jelly> ivoks: "sendmail" i "anal" se dobro slazu
<jelly> DomaMuffin: trebao si dici ELK :-D
<jelly> ak imas 240GB mjesta viska 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: kek@ELK :) 
<DomaMuffin> jelly, jos mi nije kasno ! 
<DomaMuffin> Kakav sam ja nevjerojatni kreten. ne-vje-ro-jatni :) 
<DomaMuffin> Dakle, webalizer je dovrsio svoje, a ja sam kreten jer sam za sve vhostove zadao isti output dir. 
<DomaMuffin> ok, sad imam kumulativ .. 
<Mmike> ili imas samo za zadnji :D
<SilverSpace> yah
<jelly> bar znas koliko traje i mozes zavrtit opet
<vileni_> Mmike: koji laptop
<jelly> lik iz Pule opet ima aktivni oglas http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/thinkpad-x220-x230-12.5-intel-i5-4gb-ram-320gb-top-stanje-oglas-15798454 
<Mmike> vileni_: W520
<Mmike> vileni_: nasao na njuskalu, 2100 kuna
<vileni_> jelly: mislim da smo rijesili x220 :)
<vileni_> Mmike: pa fino
<vileni_> nisi se pohvalio
<vileni_> koliko ces mu rama ugurati? :)
<Mmike> vileni_: kupio sam zadnji dan prije orlanda, nisam stigao :) jos mi je doma
<Mmike> 32G
<jelly> koliko ide :-)
<Mmike> jelly: precisely :D
<Mmike> idem jest, brbr
<jelly> Mmike uvijek gura koliko ide
<vileni_> btw, ja isprobavam EFK umjesto ELK
<vileni_> tj, nije nuzno ni umjesto, posto nisam imao logstash nigdje u upotrebi
<jelly> kae F
<vileni_> nego, ono sto me zanima, koja je procedura sa elasticsearch podacima, jel se to moze negdje drugdje gurati da nije na disku
<vileni_> fluent
<vileni_> fluentd, td-agent
<jelly> jel trosi manje diska? :-)
<vileni_> pa zavisi kako gledas
<jelly> kak mislis "da nije na disku", S3?
<vileni_> nama se svi logovi forwardaju na centralni server, koji to sprema u mongo
<vileni_> tj ovisi o slucaju, recimo da je na jednom mjestu tako
<vileni_> recimo da je 50gb podataka unutra, kompresirano
<jelly> dnevno?
<jelly> ukupno?
<jelly> (jer ak je ukupno, onda ti ne treba ni ELK i EFK ni klinac, nego je zgrep dosta)
<vileni_> u ovom slucaju je ukupno, mislim da se radi o 15ak servera koji salju tamo
<vileni_> ali EFK nije ionako za mene, ja se snadjem u mongu (nazalost), nego da se sloze grafovi i quick view pojedinih logova
<obrut> nije bas grep neka sreca kod multiline logova koji dolaze iz vise izvora i treba ih korelirat i filtrirat
<DomaMuffin> " nama se svi logovi forwardaju na centralni server, koji to sprema u mongo" # novi nacin da spusim sve logove 
<vileni_> samo ako mongo faila spektakularno, ali nije se dogodilo jos
<DomaMuffin> nadam se da forwardas *kopiju* logova :)
<vileni_> plus "nama" i "svi" su jako relativni pojmovi :)
<DomaMuffin> vama je sve relativno, puna ti je recenica "ako" i "nije jos" :) 
<DomaMuffin> ha, ubrza se webalizer kad mu das da bude inkrementalan ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Malo sam stisnuo audit na ownclowdu i cini se da shefica koristi OC kao kopiju inboxa :) Svako malo neki .eml uleti :) Idem joj kvotu na disk stisnut' :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ajme
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: koliko ti je staro dete?
 * DomaMuffin zbraja i oduzima 
<DomaMuffin> 4 i po'
<VjetarSaSunca> super DomaMuffin uletio bu u ovu reformu
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: evo baš slušam da budu slova učili u drugom razredu
<DomaMuffin> A do onda buju kopali nos ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> i u prvi razred se u matematiku uvode elementi statistike (!)
<DomaMuffin> znaci, brojeve uce prvo  ? :) 
 * DomaMuffin lost
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: morao bih presiušati još jednom na HRTi, da čujem to o slovima, nisam siguran jel samo pisanje slova otišlo u 2. razred
<DomaMuffin> nekaj si skroz pobrkao. Ti ili govornici .. bar se nadam
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: učenje pisanih slova se seli u drugi razred
<VjetarSaSunca> imaš na HRTi, dnevne novosti HR1 u 15:00
<DomaMuffin> FalaLepa, i ovo sad kaj sam procitao mi je previse. Bu'm videl za 3 godine 
<VjetarSaSunca> mislim to s pisanim slovima je isto super kurac
<VjetarSaSunca> finci su to izbacili iz Å¡kola
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.vecernji.hr/moje-zdravlje/mali-finci-nece-uciti-pisana-slova-984056
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/fridge.png
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> taj sam salje konzumu kaj mu fali :)
<obrut> frend je kupio neki fridz sa displayem... prvo sto mu je riknulo - display :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: stane u gepek http://www.playseatusa.com/images/challenge1.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: a sta ce drugo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> palo 34 kile koke, vođa kriminalne skupine hrvat iz Novalje 
<Mmike> obrut: si vidio da sam upoznao lika koji je napravio avahi? :)
<obrut> Mmike: ne, zatuci ga !
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir1PxBfOC6s
<datase> YouTube: Amazing Gaming Chair Simulator for Racing Video Games - 0:02:00 - 83537 views - 189 likes / 5 dislikes
<Mmike> obrut: nemrem, lik je duplo veci od ice :)
<obrut> ufff :)
<obrut> sta taj jede zak houdeke za dorucak ? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ima li kraja besmislu  u ovoj banani ? Mićo Dušanović dobio nagradu za životno djelo kao sportski novinar
<VjetarSaSunca> kad je on komentirao tenis gasili smo zvuk
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma znam ovo je sklopivi za gepek na godisnji :)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: mico je zakon :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: nosi si ga doma :)
<DomaMuffin> Dakle, viber za desktop, za linux, radi :D
<obrut> znaci, izraelske tajne sluzbe sad mogu prisluskivat i linux desktop korisnike :P
<obrut> zaboravih umetnut "neuke i naivne" izmeju linux i desktop
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca, cast Fincima, ali ne bi slijedio njihove prakse u obrazovanju koje nisu "odlezale" malo. 
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: :P
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: ma na stranu Finci, ali pisana slova? Još samo fali i krasopis
<DomaMuffin> Kaj bi falilo ? Kaligrafija je fina umjetnost, a krasopis je drek ? Ne razvija pisanje samo rukopis
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: nitko ne veli da je krasopis drek. Ali postoje razlozi zašto se više ne uči
<SilverSpace> bas bi mogo uzeti rpi3
<obrut> mogo bi  i ja :P :)
<obrut> ide tko mozda na cisco connect ove godine ?
<dodobas> oce bit placenih 'prijateljica noci'?
<obrut> pa kako kome placenih :)
<obrut> djubrat slovenska, oce 46.3 EUR za RPi 3... e pa nece moci
<obrut> iako, preko primotronica je jos kuplje
<obrut> fakat koji im je kua
<obrut> povampirili se
<obrut> zanimljivo je kak novi modeli "isto kostaju", samo kod nas je svaki novi model skuplji
<obrut> kolika je cijena u dolarima, kod nas je u eurima + jos nesto, a to jos nesto ovisi jel model B, 2b ili 3
<CrazyLemon> obrut daj link do slovenskog pi-ja
<Mmike> www.malinke.pi
<Mmike> Jel' hoce netko chromecast, mozda?
<Mmike> donio iz amerke i ne znam sto bih s time sad
<Mmike> frend rekao da hoce i sad se ne javlja
<Mmike> idem jest :)
<obrut> CrazyLemon: http://www.galagomarket.com/
<vileni_> Mmike: jel audio?
<obrut> CrazyLemon: otamo sam u zadnje vrijeme narucivao i zadovoljan sam
<obrut> al jebote, ak je objavljeno da je ista cijena, cemu nas jebu svi... preko primotronica je jos pun kuna skuplje
<obrut> s/kuna/kua/
<CrazyLemon> obrut interesting.. prvi put cujem za taj site :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut iz sekunde u sekundu manja cijena na galago :D
<CrazyLemon> otvorim stranicu pise 45.05.. poslije refresha pise 44.99 :D
<obrut> ocito su upravo malo smanjili cijenu
<obrut> inace zna biti drugacija cijena ovisno jesi dosao na sajt iz slovenije ili hr, valjda racuna drugi porez
<obrut> bez obzira, trebao bi kostati ko 2 B model, nabijem ih na kitu
<obrut> ako je sluzbeno cijena ista, onda mora svuda biti ista
<CrazyLemon> obrut pa ja bi rekao da RPi 3 od sutra nece imat 35 USD price tag
<obrut> ja bi zabranio distribuciju ekipi koja muze sirotinju
<CrazyLemon> to je samo danas jer jim je rođendan
<obrut> sto je najgore, najjeftinije je u zemljama s vecim standardom
<obrut> preko pedera iz rscomponentsa u hr mi ispada nekih 57 EUR, bez postarine
<obrut> meni to nije normalno
<CrazyLemon> meni austrijski rs components pise 36€
<CrazyLemon> http://at.rs-online.com/web/p/processor-microcontroller-development-kits/8968660/
<CrazyLemon> ahh.. ta cijena nema VAT ili DDV ili kako god se to zove u HR 
<CrazyLemon> sve skupa kasnije 53€
<obrut> pa da... s porezom te onda oderu
<obrut> tak i na rvackom rscomponentsu (primotronicu), pogledas cijenu, reko ok, a onda skuzis da nema pdva
<CrazyLemon> ovaj na galago ima pdv
<CrazyLemon> slovenski od 22%
<obrut> ima da... samo za hr ce ti obracunati malo vecu cijenu, bez brige... ali nije nesto strasno
<obrut> uglavnom, meni je do sada od njih bilo najisplativije narucivati
<jelly> !addtopic <Mmike> obrut: si vidio da sam upoznao lika koji je napravio avahi? :) <obrut> Mmike: ne, zatuci ga ! <Mmike> obrut: nemrem, lik je duplo veci od ice :) <obrut> sta taj jede zak houdeke za dorucak ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesi skuzio wifi antenu :)
<SilverSpace> ma necu uzeti rpi 3 :) cekam prvu reviziju mozda dodaju vise rama :)
<jelly> 1GiB nije dost?
<jelly> []_[] http://blog.checkpoint.com/2016/02/02/ebay-platform-exposed-to-severe-vulnerability/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> jelly: 2G bi bilo taman :)
<jelly> taman za sta?
<ivoks> u ovoj njemackoj uvijek problemi s wifijem
<ivoks> kad cu ja ovdje provesti dan a da ne psujem na wifi
<jelly> kad EU dokine ultra-skupi mobile data roaming 
<ivoks> ma i onda ce se placati
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj mi je vipnet spustio brzinu
<ivoks> jer sam potrosio limit
<ivoks> i sad bi ja kupio veci paket
<jelly> <sid3windr> postfix 3.0 \o/ (anything interesting?) <lieter> sid3windr: mostly that the chroot default is now 'n' instead of 'y' [... promijenili debilne debian-specific difolte, yay]
<ivoks> ali sta kad im trebaju pecat, krvna zrnca i slicne gluposti
<ivoks> sta fali chrootu?
<jelly> samo komplicira stvari
<ivoks> uci te
<ivoks> puno toga naucis pokusavajuci sve sloziti :)
<jelly> ma uci me kitu, ionako imam samo postfix na masini :-)
<ivoks> razmisljam si uzeti blackberry
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/blackberry_priv-7587.php
<Mmike> What is the difference between a hippo and a zippo? One is really heavy and other is a little lighter. :)
<BotaniCar_> lol
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-01
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<vileni_> jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> mamac za naivce:
<VjetarSaSunca> Attn: Petar Augustin
<VjetarSaSunca> As a courtesy to domain name holders, we are sending you this notification for your business Domain name search engine registration. This letter is to inform you that it's time to send in your registration. 
<VjetarSaSunca> Failure to complete your Domain name search engine registration by the expiration date may result in cancellation of this offer making it difficult for your customers to locate you on the web.
<VjetarSaSunca> naravno da je u spam folderu
<VjetarSaSunca> skupa sa ICT Business newsletterom
 * Mmike dobio najsmrdljiviji sir na svijetu
<Mmike> fakat smrdi :)
<dodobas> F4
<vileni_> Mmike: barem nije onaj sa crvima
<vileni_> casu marzu
<Mmike> vileni_: ovaj kaj cu sad jest se zove Petit Livarot
<vileni_> Livarot is probably the stinkiest of the four, with a nearly petrol-like aroma. 
<Mmike> https://www.links.hr/hr/memorija-so-dimm-pc4-17000-32-gb-g-skill-f4-2133c15d-32grs-ddr4-2133-mhz-2x16gb-kit-016018021
<Mmike> ti boga
<Mmike> mosh kupit konacno 16GB DDR3 modul :D
<Mmike> so-dim, jel
<vileni_> Mmike: to je ddr4?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> imas pravo :)
<vileni_> znam da si se ponadao :)
<Mmike> ma, nije mi bitno vise, jer sam uboo W520 a on ima 4 utora
<vileni_> kad sam gledao za supermicro bio je samo jedan proizvodjac ddr3 16gb i mislim da je to bila tek najava
<Mmike> https://www.links.hr/hr/memorija-so-dimm-pc-12800-8gb-g-skill-standard-series-f3-1600c11s-8gsl-ddr3l-1600mhz-016018013
<Mmike> to cu uzet
<vileni_> uzmi i meni jednu :)
<Mmike> hm, ovo je L memorija
<vileni_> a koju imas u x220?
<vileni_> metronet opet ima ogroman packet loss
<Mmike> mislim da nemam L
<Mmike> citam sad, nije nit u W520 L
<Mmike> al' vele da mosh metnut L, da ce radit na 1.5 V i da je sve ok
<vileni_> ma L je dosao prije 2 generacije mozda
<vileni_> ali ako  radi i na 1.5 onda super
<jelly> sto je L?
<Mmike> 1.35V memorija
<Mmike> inace je 1.5V
<Mmike> vileni_: al' ova nije dual, cini se
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakav si to sir dobio 
<Mmike> smrdljivi :)
<SilverSpace> bijeli je izvana
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> meni je frendica iz francuske isto donjela neki smrdljivi ko kuga
<SilverSpace> ali je dobar bio kad se rastopi :)
<BotaniCar_> ujebemti ujebemti ! 16GB !
<BotaniCar_> jelly, vjerojatno http://memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Class_L , znao sam da je mmike trackie !
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ovaj se zove - Petit Livarot
<Mmike> mirisim si prste
<Mmike> tak finno smrde :)
<SilverSpace> joj ne to dirati :)
<Mmike> "Povratiti lozinku"
<Mmike> moglo je pisati i 'Izbljuvati lozinku'
<Mmike> smijesan je links
<SilverSpace> porati onda :)
<SilverSpace> *povrati
<SilverSpace> ovo ni ne kuzis dad da je toro rosso http://www.f1puls.com/8634/toro-rosso-objavio-slike-bolida-s-novim-vizualnim-identitetom/
<SilverSpace> danas pocije zadnji test bolida 
<Mmike> i sad: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM_PYZO1j0Y [NSFW]
<datase> YouTube: Reel Big Fish - Another F.U. Song - 0:01:04 - 158931 views - 1146 likes / 26 dislikes
<Mmike> KOJI KUFER SU FLOW TABLESI
<Mmike> srca ti kak ja malo znam o toj mrezi
<vileni_> ma sta imas znati, paket simo, paket tamo, pokoja ruta i to ti je to
<vileni_> ima tko iskustva sa dkim
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> dkim je dovoljno kompliciran da ima hrpa polomljenih implementacija, pa vise i nema previse smisla :(
<ivoks> a dobra je ideja
<vileni_> ivoks: slazem se
<vileni_> ali sad pokusavam naci informaciju da li ce se potrgati postojeci smtp koji nema podesen dkim, ako dodamo jedan koji ima
<jelly> nije li bila poanta ak slazes dkim odmah slozit dmarc tuto kompleto
<jelly> WhatYouNeedtoKnowAboutSDNFlowTables.pdf
<jelly> kak je sve na linuxima *tables valjda su zato i ovo nazvali
<vileni_> jelly: je, ali u ovom slucaju nam treba verifikacija samo
<ivoks> isssatttiii cisco jao
<ivoks> jao jao jao
<jelly> DANE je dobra ideja
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> zakaj bas nitko ne razmislja svojom glavom
<ivoks> zakaj
<ivoks> meni taj dmarc nikak da profunkcionira kako treba
<ivoks> a i iskreno, ne igram se previse s njim
<jelly> jel izasao openssl bug sto su rekli da ce danas
<jelly> ili cekaju americki timezone
<CrazyLemon> jelly pisalo je between 1 and 4pm utc
<CrazyLemon> nes tako
<vileni_> kakav sad bug
<CrazyLemon> nije jedan :)
<vileni_> dakle, ako postoji dkim entry za jedan server, a ne za drugi, nebi trebalo imati utjecaja na ovaj koji nema dkim
<vileni_> samo ce ovaj koji ima biti verificiran
<vileni_> ali ako nema dmarc p=reject, onda ce ga svejedno slati
<Mmike> vileni_: zakaj ti treba to?
<Mmike> i tak ces spem dobijat :)
<vileni_> Mmike: komplikovano
<dodobas> nesto sto je prije trebalo 5 servera... se vrti na RPI2 s loadom od 0.3 #win
<BotaniCar_> vileni_, daj da ti pojednostavimo :D
<vileni_> BotaniCar_: nista nije jednostavno kad je s druge strane klijenta osoba koja nebi dirala konfiguraciju jer mu sad radi sve i ne zeli dirati :)
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/internetofshit/status/685997043500748801
<Mmike> dodobas: prepisao u C? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: nope.. i dalje je Python ...
<CrazyLemon> https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2016-March/000066.html
<Mmike> jelly: kaks e zove onaj thinkpad kanal?
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> pa na njemu am :D
<jelly> CrazyLemon: da, tresla se brda, bugovi u sslv2
<jelly> ak do sad neko nije iskljucio sslv2 i v3, ni nece
<Mmike> vileni_: cini se da je DDR3L bw kompatiblatilan sa DDR3
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-02
<vileni_> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<vileni_> dakle ovaj DROWN pogadja samo ssl2 sajtove?
<api984> jutar
<dodobas> F6
<api984> F2
<api984> hihi
<BotaniCar> vileni_: pogadja 33% ukupnog https prometa koji su oni bili u prilici mjeriti, ako dlucis vjerovati njihovim statistikama :)
 * BotaniCar roka F1 k'o lud
<vileni_> BotaniCar: ma dobro, ja pitam opcenito da vidim sto moram napraviti
<vileni_> ali posto sam sve servere prosao prije pola godine i sredio ssl, mislim da nista
<vileni_> mislim, ne dopustam ni ssl3 a kamoli ssl2
<jelly> Sitcom 'Allo 'Allo, about France under the Nazi occupation, is to be screened on German TV for the first time.
<BotaniCar> ahahaha, fakat, oni to nisu gledali :) 
<BotaniCar> Bit ce interesantno ako ih odluce slusno syncati :) 
<BotaniCar> Gruber s autenticnim svapskim akcentom ! 
<BotaniCar> Dakle, imam jedan repozitorij kojem se moze s definirnih IP snopova pristupiti http-om. Sad mi dev salje mail da kajkurac, to nema ni BasicAUth! OK, dodam mu bauth, frajer maila opet da moram enforsati https inace cemu to. Sad sam ga mailal da kaj ce mu auth uopce ako je pristup limitiran na IP adrese koje je definirao. Mozda se boji da ga vlastiti sistemac MITM-a  ! 
<jelly> doduse "vijest" iz 2008
<jelly> snopova?
<BotaniCar> range ? 
<jelly> segmenata?
<BotaniCar> nije mi svaki snop cijeli segment ( /27 , kajvec )
<BotaniCar> raspon ! 
 * BotaniCar nepismen
<jelly> može
<jelly> trebao si ga sjebat i tražit ssl client certifikat
<BotaniCar> Jel ima tko od vas deployan JCE ( ulimited strenght crypto za javu) ? Ako da, kak ste rijesili da se JCE datoteke prepeglaju preko defaultnih svaki put kad se java azurira. 
<Mmike> ovs flow tables, momci
<Mmike> kak me izjebali :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: JCE je java crypto extension, tebe zanima onaj JCE policy ? :)
<BotaniCar> dlakocijepu. da. hvala  
<BotaniCar> jelly: pitao sam ga jel selfsigned OK, rekao je da je i vise nego OK :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> https://wiki.haskell.org/wikiupload/a/aa/Screen-triplehead-galois.jpg
<Mmike> kolega ima vaku tastaturur
<Mmike> veli da ju koristi vec 12 godina
<Mmike> i da je prejebena i da si ju svakkao nadjem
<obrut> takva tastatura, pingvin, sve puno nekih termova i jos povrh svega haskell knjiga na stolu... ijao !
<obrut> geekovski hipsteri
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma daj ti se sad zajebavas
<SilverSpace> smece od tipkovnice
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesi probao?
<Mmike> kolega veli da je odlicna tastatura
<Mmike> obrut: xmonad ftw :) 
<Mmike> obrut: nisam probao nikad, doduse :)
<Mmike> to je vise dodobas style :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ni ne trebas probati :) 
<SilverSpace> jeste skinuli zimske gume? 
<SilverSpace> sutra do koljena snijeg :)
<BotaniCar> ergo tastature su ok, kod ove mi se dopadaju zasebni nasloni za ruke 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak mislis skinuli zimske gume, kaj se ne skida to tek krajem ozujka ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ja znam :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne znam ni ja, ja ih ostavim dok ne skuzim da sam jedini na cesti s njima :)
<SilverSpace> vratio router u zivot kaj sam ga zbricko 
<dodobas> xmonad ... nah ... moras nauciti DSL da bi ga konfigurirao ... doduse taj DSL je haskel ... but still DSL
<SilverSpace> malo lemljenja i tak
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak si ga brickao i kak si ga slozio ? 
<dodobas> zhate nekog backend developera da bi radio u startupu :)
<BotaniCar> Ne znam nikog tko bi radio u startupu, uopce
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: iso staviti novi openwrt i nije proslo uopce nije reagirao i morao sam sa ebaj kupiti serijal usb kabel i spojit na pinove u njemu  
<SilverSpace> i preko mimicom terminala vratio firmware na njega i sad radi 
<BotaniCar> guba
<BotaniCar> cuvaj kabl :) 
<SilverSpace> ocu :) 
<SilverSpace> e da nisam vam reko kaj me nije bilo dva tjedna na kanalu. umrla mi mama 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: o jebote! :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zao mi pun kufer :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak ste doma vi sad? kak se sestra drzi?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a gle nije bilo iznenada pa smo bili spremni na to, mucila se cetri mjeseca zadnjih :(
<Mmike> a znam, da :( kol'ko je stara bila?
<rut> Silver moje saucesce ..
<SilverSpace> 75g
<SilverSpace> rut: hvala
<dodobas> ima tko RPi2 ... da moze posuditi ? :)
<dodobas> ili ne zna sto bi s njim... ? :)
<Mmike> imam ja
<Mmike> e, nemam
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> imao sam :) al' to se ne racuna, jeld?
<dodobas> ne u ovom slucaju :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za kaj je onaj chromecast koji si juce nudio dobar ? na naslovnici furaju spiku "podijeli sadrzaj koji gledas na telefonu s televizorom" , kaj je to jedini usecase ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemam ti pojma
<Mmike> to ico ima doma
<Mmike> usteka to u telku
<Mmike> i HDMI uturnjikator
<Mmike> s/u/i
<Mmike> i onda se to spoji na njegov wireless
<Mmike> i onda svi koji su na njegovom wirelessu mogu pustat jubito sranja na njegovoj telki
<Mmike> idealno za tulume
<Mmike> dal' moze kaj jos od toga, nemam pojma
<BotaniCar> da, i mislio sam da je nekaj toliko nekorisno :) Daj zamisli, napravis tulum i onda pustis mulce da ti drkaju po youtubetu :) To se ne radi, prije tulca pustis neku playlistu i zakljucas komp koji potom stavis u (zakljucani )ormar
<dodobas> osim ako je tulum napravljen za chromecast :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Zamisljam chromecast-users-gathering :) Svi u sobi s jednim televizorom i cekaj na red da puste svoj omiljeni video :) 
<BotaniCar> Fakat, kakav kjuer/scheduler to ima, kaj ako nas tri istovremeno zelimo svoj uradak podijeliti s ostatkom gledateljstva ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u biti je ok za tulume
<Mmike> velim, kod ice to idealno radi
<BotaniCar> kak ti je ok da ekipa trajba spotove umjesto da pije i drpa se po mracnim coskovima stana ?! 
<BotaniCar> To je kontra poante dobrog tuluma ! 
<vileni_> Mmike: a koji je model?
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ok, povlacim sve. Steta kaj sam ozenjen, ta ekipa je ekipa cije cure sam pijan drpao na tulumima :)
<Mmike> vileni_: kaj ih ima vise?
<vileni_> Mmike: imas okrugli i imas stapic
<vileni_> okrugli je noviji i jaci
<Mmike> vileni_: valjda okrugli, kajjaznam
<Mmike> nisam ga vadio iz kutije
<vileni_> i koliko hoces para za to
<Mmike> ja sam ga platio 35 dolara
<Mmike> 30/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<vileni_> moze
<BotaniCar> jeste dobili godisnje izvjestaje za II mirovinski stup ? Jesu vam svi podaci na izlistu tocni ? Meni su napisali da jos radim u METROu :) 
 * Mmike ima knjigovodzu koja to radi za njega
<BotaniCar> Mozes imati knjigovodzu, ali ti je mirovinski fond duzan dostaviti podatke na adresu na kojoj si im zaveden. naravno, ako si zaposlio sam sebe
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pogledaj ti bolje jel' te zadnji poslodavac uopće prijavio na mirovinsko prije nego se obrušiš na državnu administraciju
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: to provjeravam redovno :) 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ovo nije drzavna administracija, II fond - RBA 
<BotaniCar> nemaju izgovora :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: sve je bolje od Hypo :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> This title is not supported on Kindle e-Readers or the Kindle for Windows 8 app.
<Mmike> waat?
<VjetarSaSunca> Kae to Mmike ? Mein Kampf ?
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Networks-Andrew-S-Tanenbaum-ebook/dp/B006Y1BKGC
<Mmike> covjece, ima 4th edition - za paperback je oko 20 doalra, za kindle je 100
<Mmike> https://www.trulyergonomic.com/ <- jel' vam radi ovo?
<jelly> shiny http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2016-02-08/linux-ebpf-bcc-uprobes.html
<jelly> Mmike: radi
<jelly> Mmike: ta tipkovnica bi bila super da ima trackpoint
<jelly> "the closer the mouse, the healthier for you" a nisu se sjetili da je closest kad je ugradjen u tastaturu
<Mmike> jelly: vjeroatno, da
<Mmike> da, ja jedino nemam taj bed koji ima ekipa na klasicnim tastaturama
<Mmike> jer mi prsti ne stoje okomito na vodoravne linije tipki
<Mmike> nego su pod 40-45 stupnjeva 'prema van'
<Mmike> tak da mi zglobovi nisu zakrenuti
<Mmike> cudno, trulyergonomic s bneta ne radi, s vipneta radi :)
<Mmike> tj, lazem
<Mmike> tu cak nemam bnet
<Mmike> nego vipnet
<jelly> Google Chrome could not load the webpage because www.trulyergonomic.com took too long to respond
<jelly> valjda su slashdottani
<jelly> pocetna stranica se ucitala uredno ali https://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/index.php ne radi
<Mmike> ario@MIKE ~> curl -v https://www.trulyergonomic.com/
<Mmike> * Hostname was NOT found in DNS cache
<Mmike> *   Trying 184.173.240.39...
<Mmike> i tak stoji
<Mmike> od doma proleti
<rut> meni radi 
<Mmike> rut: nisi na bnetu :)
<Mmike> tj, vipnetu
<Mmike> iako vipnet s mobitela radi
<Mmike> idem zvat vipnet :)
<rut> ni jedno ni drugo
<jelly> Mmike: nije problem vipnet
<jelly> neki uplink negdje
<jelly> iz njemacke mi radi
<jelly> Mmike: kaj ti veli tcptraceroute www.trulyergonomic.com 443
<Mmike> 12  po2.fcr01.sr01.dal07.networklayer.com (50.22.118.133)  157.335 ms  155.780 ms  155.905 ms
<Mmike> tu stane
<Mmike> al tu stane i sa amisa i sa tcoma
<jelly> Mmike: a pazi ovo
<jelly> Mmike: s virtualke na optimi uredno radi http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> heh L:)
<jelly> Mmike: ak mi ide preko uplinka na Teliu, onda zapne, ak ide kroz HT, onda radi
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> pricam sad s vipnetom
<Mmike> i lik me trazi IP adresu
<Mmike> i ja mu dam
<Mmike> i veli lik 'hm, ovo se cini k'o dns problem'
<Mmike> i onda je nakon 15ak sekundi rekao 'a, ne, ipak nije'
<jelly> a ti mu velis da je debil
<Mmike> ma kaj cu mu rec :)
<BotaniCar> 1st level support koji zna sto je dns ? OK, ovaj ocito NE zna sto je DNS :) 
<jelly> bar si dobio nekog ko zna ... ^^ ninjad
<Mmike> jelly: to su me prespojili 'u tehnilu'
<Mmike> 'di ce decki znat'
<jelly> wow
<jelly> to se (na srecu za mene) ovdje nikad ne desi
<jelly> Mmike: a kojim putem ide sa vipneta?
<Mmike> jelly: s mobitela ne znam
<Mmike> a s kabla
<jelly> bnet, vipent, isti kufer valjda
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<Mmike> jelly: pa, nije, jer mi s vipneta fixnog ne radi, s vipneta mobitelnog mi radi
<Mmike> DNS majstor mi je rekao da je su to dve odvojene mreze
<Mmike> doduse, kak pozna DNS k'o dokma...
<jelly> wtf je al.net, to mi je novo 
<Mmike> primjeti kak je reply od tamo 2 sekunde i kusur
<jelly> A1 telekom austria
<jelly> di je 2 sekunde
<jelly> Mmike: po dns zapisima se vidi ko je koga kupovao, tel xnet.hr tel globalnet te bnet te vip :-)
<jelly> te* 
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mi mailovi koji imaju privijen .crt file nikad ne prodju spam filter u outlooku online ? :) Mosh me doat u whitelist, mosh sto ho'sh, ali privijen crt ne prolazi , tak me ne zaje*ava ni dok exe saljem :)
<BotaniCar> A zip prihvati, cak i bez passworda :) 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtl1/v/t1.0-9/12805804_1060941290594827_5222229677669034034_n.jpg?oh=167f9a26d46a9b0350232a1705a4e6e0&oe=575C4F5E # kako se docepati 85% ( ako je vjerovati statistikama ) passworda u RH :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: a zakaj šalješ .crt-ove naokolo?
<BotaniCar> a nemo'sh drugacije uvjeriti aplikaciju s kojom cu se spojiti da je moja strana moja strana :)
<VjetarSaSunca> nije to nekaj za baš slat mailom ako govorimo o certifikatima
<BotaniCar> Naravno da je, mozes s njim drito dupe obrisat. 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: imaš technet :p
<BotaniCar> pricamo o crt fajlu, ne saljem keychain :) 
<BotaniCar> Imam, mamu im, u zadnjih godinu dana ih vise uopce ne pratim, vise spama imaju u newsletterima nego BUG ima reklama u casopisu 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: a outlook bi trebao .crt certificat filek od txt .crt fileka razlikovat kako?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: kajaznam, misterija je tim veca. pimpek.crt u kojem cu ti ja napisati kako me napaljujes bi prosao, ali pravi crt ne. 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: pravo je pitanje kaj je u upotrebi kao antispam rjesenje tamo u Azureu, stvar ni ne dodje do klijentskog outlooka
<VjetarSaSunca> Meni Business ICT newseltter redovti završi u spamu na Offoce online+ Outlook 2016 kombinaciji
<BotaniCar> Da, cudni su. 
<VjetarSaSunca> Doduše koji likovi su počeli pisati zna Business ICT, nije daleko od istine :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mislim,ono, Mađarić je dobio kolumnu
<BotaniCar> To mije bila prva pomisao :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Lik koji je radio kao diša inine informatike i zavaljao inu za toliko para da mu nisu oprostili
<BotaniCar> Moras jebacka lopina biti da se tamo na tebe naljute :) Ili nije dovoljno talio :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Pa je odletio na Rebro u informatiku, tamo se manja talasa kad netko zavalja pare
<VjetarSaSunca> Čuj, IBM Maniframe od milijadu nečega novaca koji nikad nije stavljen u pogon su mu još progledali kroz prste
<BotaniCar> Ali su poludili kad je kupio i redunanciju za njega ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Napravio je takav ugovor za mobilnu telefoniju s VIPom ( to je bilo kad je INA prešla s T-mobilea na VIP) da su po isteku ugovora, ma
<VjetarSaSunca> mađari u ini uzeli vanjske konzultante da biraju ponude :)
<jelly> zalio mi se neki dan ibm-ovac da je kolega otisao u penziju i da je on sad jedini koji zna raditi sa mainframeovima
<jelly> sad obucava segrt^H^H^H^H^Hjuniora da moze ici na godisnji
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: taj posao ostavi traga na čovjeku. Ovaj kojeg sam ja znao je bio regionalni IBMa za jugoistočnu evropu
<VjetarSaSunca> poslan u penziju nije dočekao operaciju srca na lisit čekanja javnog zdravstva
<jelly> ovo je tehnicar
<jelly> tak cemo mi za 20 godina, krpati neki legacy standalone linux kurac jer niko drugi to vise ne zna radit
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: uglavnom, vanjski konzultanti si ponovo odabrali VIP, ali je ugovor bio 40% manje para. Pa se ti pitaj koliko su Mađarić i ekipa zavaljali INU
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako do 45-e nisi u menadzmentu, bezi iz IT-a , or so they say :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: 40% o0o0o0o ?!
<VjetarSaSunca> E :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa vidi ivoksa, bio u mgtu i bjezi nazad u tehniku
<BotaniCar> A ja se grizem kad greskom kemijsku olovku odnesem doma :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: plus, toliko je bilo povoljno da je INA krenula s ukidanjem fiksne telefonije
<BotaniCar> jelly: ivoks je spreher, nsih mu ne vjerujem da bezi nazad u tehniku :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: pa, ako je ista garnitura ugovarala fiksnu telefoniju, ne bi me cudilo da su vam tarifirali inhouse poziev :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: 40%, sva mobilna telefonija za INU 2 godine ugovor
<BotaniCar> Puta madre
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: odjednom je svaka šuša mobla dobit mob s 1000+1000minuta i 2,5 GB prometa po novom ugovoru s VIPom
<BotaniCar> Nego, tko veli da ne izvozimo ! Izvozimo cak i bar kodove :) Sad gledam kak kolegica "isporucuje" jedan paket Zlovencima :9
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: sve je to kurac dok uvozimo trutove iz NL
<VjetarSaSunca> i bumbare
<BotaniCar> Odbijam pesimisticno gledati na ista,danas. Al, for conversation sake, kog smo si dopeljali, jel barem nogometni trener ? :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Odbija pesimistično gledati? Evo ti jedan tip. Slušam neki dan HR prvi program. I dođe lik nešto drvit kako smo spizdili zakonondavtvo za samozapošljavanje
<VjetarSaSunca> I slušam
<VjetarSaSunca> Ak si se sam zaposlio, i nemreš si isplaćivat plaću
<VjetarSaSunca> U roku mjesec dana ti  po zakonu sjeda ovrha na žr firme
<VjetarSaSunca> dakle sam sebe moraš ovršit
<VjetarSaSunca> I misliš da je tu kraj?
<VjetarSaSunca> dakle dobil si blokadu jer si nisi isplaćival plaću
<VjetarSaSunca> ak je firma više od mjesec dana u blokadi atomatski se pokreće stečajni postupak
<VjetarSaSunca> i moraš na odvojeni žr izdvojit 5.000kn za troškove stečajnog postupka. A nemaš za plaću sebi isplatit.
<VjetarSaSunca> To ti je naša državica i naši zakoni BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> Kaj ti uzmu ako nemas da platis stecajnog ovrsitelja ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: znaš ti kaj je ovršni postupak?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: prilicno sam siguran da znam, ali ne pih potpisao izjavu da znam :) Iznenadi me 
<BotaniCar> Ovo s stecajnim ovrsiteljem se sprdam, jer znamo po kaj dodijeljeni stecajni upravitelj dodje 
<VjetarSaSunca> cheeky.samsel97 vas želi dodati na skypeu
<VjetarSaSunca> da nebi
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nisam pratio detalje, ne znam da li ovrha ide na rukovoditelja ili je to ipak van dosega. 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: AFAIK to ovisi kakvu tvrtku/obrt/kajvec imas
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ali ako malo prdneš van zakona i ako te nađu kazne su poprilično drakonske
<VjetarSaSunca> I veli lik, nedavno mu je stiao upit kaj bi od papirologije u USA trebao vodit lik koji bi htio svojim kombijem razvozit robu
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ti imas samo jedan problem s nasim zakonima :) Pre mali si . Treba teziti tome da budes dovoljno velik da tvoji problemi postaju problemi drzave , vidze Agrokora, kako mu ide :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> I veli lik, dovoljno je da vodi ulaz izlaz robe i godišnje preda izvješće o prihodima/rashodima
<BotaniCar> :( bar 30 papira pre malo :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: šalu nastranu naše zakonodavstvo ne razlikuje malo, srednje i veliko poduzetništvo po mnoim stvarima nego vrijede ista pravila
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: tu kod nas, odmah dobiš porez na tvrtku kad je otvoriš, kao porez na luksuz
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: oovo s Agrokorima se nisam salio, poanta mi je jednaka tvojoj, tretiraju te isto ako imas jednoj ili sto tisuca zaposlenih. Nazivno. Ako imas sto kila zaposlenih, onda te tretiraju kao i ostale, ali ne penaliziraju greske. 
<jelly> bila je jos fora sa tim j.d.o.o da ak si direktor i jedini zaposleni, moras za oboje uplacivati zdravstveno
<jelly> jer je tekst u zakonu tak formuliran
<jelly> i zena veli da svi zovu j.d.o.o "jado"
<BotaniCar> jelly: dad a, i ona spika da su vlasnicima firmi koji ujedno budu i zaposlenici definirali placu :) 
<BotaniCar> Kupil bum si ovu majicu, je da je jedno slovo krivo,kaj sad : https://kupimajicu.hr/ostalo/dukserice-i-hudice/i-love-math 
<jelly> http://www.cityex.hr/ # crna stranica za firmu u stecaju
<BotaniCar> #onokad ti domena nadzivi firmu :( 
<jelly> heh, bas sad gledam ugasit dns pa nece ni to radit :-)
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> tj. htio sam ugasit MX zapis ali onda mi se mejl routao na taj A
<jelly> mozda sloziti mail server koji odbija svu postu
<BotaniCar> Budi u duhu usluge koju su pruzali, dostavljaj samo sudske pozive ! 
<rut> hah .. naci ce te vec drugom sluzbom :)
<rut> barem mene nadu uvjek 
<BotaniCar> Kad smo bedasti i nismo sve prepisali na ljubavnice. 
<BotaniCar> Da ti nemaju sto uzeti, ne bi ni pitali za tebe
<rut> muffin nemaju .. 
<BotaniCar> Jebaj ga onda, sorry sto solim ranu
<rut> cekm 16 . dosta mi za danas
<rut> ionak cu jos od kuce morat radit jer u ZG rade neki do 17h pa bi da se odradi poslje 17h 
<BotaniCar> Iha, da nisi rekao, ne bi ni skuzio da je umalo vrijeme za doma ! 
<rut> a sve si mislim da cu reci napusite se k*** i cekajte sutra 08:00
<BotaniCar> ako rade do 17, onda im flegma to-nesto napravi sutra prije 9 :) Imas i ti radno vrijeme :)
<rut> HUB prelazi na office365 pa im to netko u zg implementira i sad treba dns zapise mjenjat
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha, bas na O365 :) Sretno im :) 
<rut> muffin i ja kazem.. barem sam ih skinuo sa svoje grbe :)
<Mmike> o-haj!
<BotaniCar> ohai !
<Mmike> juju openstack charmovi su se makli s launchpada na github
<Mmike> long live git!
<BotaniCar> netkoje neki dan rantao da bu zbog nove gi(h)thubove community managerice otisao od tamo :)
<ivoks> jelly: vratit cu se ja natrag u mgmt
<jelly> sto ti bi
<vileni_> jel ima tko ideju gdje kupiti balon sa helijem u ovo doba
<Mmike> vileni_, u citycenteru zna bit 
<vileni_> Mmike: bas gledam
<Mmike> nisam 100% da imas sad al' zadnjih 10ak puta kad sam bio tamo je bilo
<Mmike> iam stand neki di prodaju to
<vileni_> da, to su valjda ovi http://www.balon-centar.com/28/baloni-s-helijem
<vileni_> cc west?
<Mmike> vileni_, da, al' nisam tamo bio neko vrijeme pa nemam pojma
<vileni_> a riskirat cu, nije da imam sto pametnije raditi sad :)
<Mmike> vileni_,  :D
<tonil> zdravo
<tonil> pitanje alternativa za fb messenger,whatsupp, osim vibera
<Mmike> tonil, telegram
<tonil> ah da i mislio sam ali malo ljudi koristi, dosta kontakta mi je uteklo i sa vibera o.O zato i pitam
<tonil> a fb sam otkanta nakon 3 godine redovnog koristenja
<tonil> linkedin i viber su mi prirasli srcu
<obrut> tonil: digni svoj jabber/xmpp server i podjeli svima accounte :)
<tonil> :D
<vileni_> balon nabavljen
<Mmike> vileni_, di si ga naso?
<vileni_> Mmike: ccw
<vileni_> kod pokretnih
<BotaniCar_> Kasno stizem: Avenija dubrava, prema sesvetama, s desne strane. Trgovina s balonima je, ako se ne varam, nesto nakon ROMA-e
<vileni_> BotaniCar_: mislim da su isto ovi u dubravi, ali sto se prometa tice jednako mi grozno i do tamo :)
<vileni_> ovi rade do 21
<hbogner> o/
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-03
<SilverSp1ce> jutar
<BotaniCar> \o(
<vileni_> jutro
<SilverSp1ce> https://www.facebook.com/sport.index.hr/videos/1675114036073216/
<BotaniCar> beo covek ne ume da skace ! 
<SilverSp1ce> :)
<SilverSp1ce> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbAjAtY24FA
<datase> YouTube: German wasp nest excavation HD - 0:09:41 - 84288 views - 121 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSp1ce> koji ludak ose ide iskopavati :)
<dodobas> FA
<BotaniCar> H0
<SilverSp1ce> kako tuku po mikrofonu kamere :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik20TJyCg2E
<datase> YouTube: TERENCE FIXMER - BODY PRESSURE - 0:05:20 - 72646 views - 399 likes / 6 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, ta zena (po novom) je malo ojadna
<Mmike> kao 'mora bit toliko i toliko posto transgendera'
<Mmike> to k'o da ja velim da u firmi moram imat bar 3% cvikerasa
<Mmike> wtf
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ignore, odgovaram na 3 dana staru recenicu :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa, k tom svijet ide, gle NASAu - moraju imati gender equity :) 
<Mmike> pa idijotski je
<BotaniCar> Koji kurac, boli me dupe jel imas pimpek, pishu ili bor medju nogama 
<BotaniCar> ( ok, zelim vidjeti ovo s borom ) 
<BotaniCar> Spotek bum poslushal, kad kolegica prekine s K-POPom:) 
<Mmike> mislim, ak vec oce izborit pravdu neku nek prodje kroz cijeli HR u zadnjih godinu/dve/koliko i nek vidi dal' su nekom transgenderu odbili zaposlenje zato i samo zato kaj je transgender
<Mmike> to je u kurcu
<Mmike> al' da moras forsat da bude toliko i toliko ovakih ili onakih, to je diskriminacija svih ovih drugih
<Mmike> kak su mi fini smrdlj sirevi, pa to je milina
<BotaniCar> E, kak to izoliras da ti ne zasmrdi ostalu hranu u friszu ? Tupperware ? 
<Mmike> nikak :D
<Mmike> drzis na balkonu :)
<Mmike> ne radi tupperware - ja sam ga imao u njegovoj ambalazi, u ziplock vrecici i u tupperwaretu, smrdjelo je
<Mmike> kolega mi nije dao da otvaram frizider u sobi - metnio sam kolu da se hladi i pol sata kasnije ocu otvorit, veli on 'NO'
<Mmike> ludi brazilac :)
<Mmike> 'NO, MARIO, YOU CAN NOT OPEN THIS!'
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovaj terrence tol'ko dobar da cu si ga sad na prave zvucnike pustit
<BotaniCar> Rec' ti meni, kak ti smrdljivi sirevi djeluju na krvnu sliku, jesu zdraviji nego biftek ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pojma
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ali!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 3 tjedna sam bio na ket-dijeti, znaci minimalan unos ugljikohidrata (sirevi, recimo, nemaju ugljikohidrata)
<Mmike> i krvna slika mi je takva da me doktorica optuzila da sam Luki uzeo krv i urin :D
<Mmike> veli da je jedino aceton povisen, a to su ketoni, sto je ok s obzirom na keto dijetu
<BotaniCar> da, mi smo doma imali fazu kad je rucak znao biti svjezi sir i odrezak na naglo :) Mast ode sam' tak, a finooo 
<vileni_> kad smo klinci bili, kod bake sir i vrhnje za dorucak, domace sve
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj da napravim da mi na win7 rdesktop radi i kad nisam ulogiran u stroj
<vileni_> ili onaj manji suseni sir, sa paprikom
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nikaj. RDP ionako otvara novu sesiju. Korisnik mora biti clan "rdp operators" grupe, 3389port mora biti otvoren i to je to 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nda, ima jedna bitna stvar, doduse
<vileni_> rdp operators? mislim da se to drukcije zove
<Mmike> BotaniCar: laptop nesmije bit suspendan :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, i mora biti kvacl na "allow remote assistance kurac" 
<vileni_> ne mora
<BotaniCar> vileni_: ti si certificirani redhat admin, kaj se ti javljas ? 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: evo jos 12 dana sam i ccna
<Mmike> aha, bed je jedino kaj se latpop nece spojit na wireless dok se ne ulogiram
<Mmike> pa nemrem do njega
<Mmike> ima li koji workaround za to?
<BotaniCar> eto, kaj ti nije windows spika ispod casti vileni_  ? :D
<vileni_> BotaniCar: ma kad mike pita moram pomoci, uvijek ispadne zabavno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne znam kak ti pomoc u vezi laptopove spojivosti. 
<Mmike> vileni_: ajd pomozi onda :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni_> btw vidio sam win7 apdejte nekidan, na starijem stroju, mislim da se apdejtao tjedan dana, i 5 puta otisao u mod gdje se ne zeli butati
<vileni_> fak det sit
<vileni_> 8.1 je neusporedivo bolji bio vec
<Mmike> a win10? kak to radi? Kak to radi na Core2Duo procesorima? Stara ima laptop s 4 gige rama, SSDjem i Core2Duo procom
<vileni_> Mmike: bolje radi sigurno
<Mmike> mislis?
<Mmike> ili si probao?
<vileni_> pa vec mi je 8.1 radio bolje nego win7 na c2d t9600 ili tako nesto
<vileni_> ali onda sam presao na i5 + 8.1
<vileni_> pa sad imam i5 + win10 i fx8350 + win10
<vileni_> tako da nemam usporedbu
<BotaniCar> ja sam si doma dig'o upotrebljivu W10 virtualku koja je dobila 2GB memorije i jedan core procesora , radi za dva reda velicine brze od iste takve virtualke s WinXPPkoja nosi nekakav legacy app.
<BotaniCar> zivim u nadi da cu skucat' nesto vremena i napravit' analizu prometa koji win 10 shiba, i nikak' sjesti i poceti 
<vileni_> da
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, dal' kaj je na hostu?
<BotaniCar> mozes preformulirati pitanje ? W10 nema umalo nish na sebi, kiskov vpn klijent.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kakav CPU imas na hostu, boagaramu :)
<Mmike> al' imas i7, onda je logicno :)
<BotaniCar> i5 2500K
<Mmike> da, to je fino nova generacija procesora
<Mmike> tja, backup cemo napravit (snappek shottek) i onda cemo upgradeirati na Win10
<BotaniCar> snappek ! e, s cim virtualiziras ? 
<vileni_> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2951112/hardware/can-your-old-pc-run-windows-10-the-answer-will-surprise-you.html
<Mmike> BotaniCar: virtualiziram?
<BotaniCar> cim radis snappek ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: partimage
<BotaniCar> Ah, to ! :)
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzJUSZMe7w4
<datase> YouTube: Vlatka Pokos - Kad ce taj petak - 0:04:58 - 1178368 views - 1750 likes / 80 dislikes
<BotaniCar> rut: https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/s851x315/12814263_1703109079903075_6572327976888052532_n.jpg?oh=385dc99ffb5cfd15c70b8a6a93a95c7a&oe=5769AD4C
<VjetarSaSunca> ajde Mmike da se i ja uključim u ovu Win10 priču
<VjetarSaSunca> definitivno življe radi Win10 nego Win7 na istoj konfiguraciji
<VjetarSaSunca> nedavno sam dizao (MS tvrdi da nije moguće) upgrade sa Win XP na Win 10
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: to mi je kroz jasno za moderne i3/i5/i7 procove, cak i one starijih generacija
<Mmike> al' ovo je core2duo
<VjetarSaSunca> baš core2duo Mmike 
<Mmike> win7 se definitivno teli na tome, xp su radili bolje
<VjetarSaSunca> neka prastara mašina mi je došla pod ruke
<Mmike> doduse, moja mjera je windupdate pretezno :)
<VjetarSaSunca> a vlasnik je htio da programi ostanu gore
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ne spominji mi winupdate :D
<VjetarSaSunca> nedavno sam za probu da li određeni komad softa radi u Win7 dignu virutalku pod Win7
<VjetarSaSunca> I krenuo prvo pokupit update
<VjetarSaSunca> ahahaha
<VjetarSaSunca> Prvo pojede sav proc, a onda sav ram
<VjetarSaSunca> I onda se, naravno, krene swapat :)
<Mmike> kad imas malo rama :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mah, velim ti da je virtualka, dao sam joj 4GB i gle čuda Win update to pojede dok kažeš keks
<Mmike> 4gige
<Mmike> kaj ti je
<Mmike> meni medijapisi ima 4 gige
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> http://www.alexeyshmalko.com/2014/youcompleteme-ultimate-autocomplete-plugin-for-vim/
<Mmike> eto
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: moralo je tako. Radio sam simulaciju kak će soft radit na lapu od 4GB
<VjetarSaSunca> A onda sam krenuo u bitku sa win update agentom pod Win7
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> mogo bi ja bas pokrenut winupdate
<Mmike> do petka ce bit gotov
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ak je firška instalacija prvo skini zadnji winupdate agent
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nije
<Mmike> jedno godinu dana ima instalacija
<Mmike> zato se i teli toliko
<VjetarSaSunca> Kad si radio zadnji update?
<Mmike> 1.11.2016 :)
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> To je u budućnosti Mmike 
<BotaniCar> ovisi kak citas :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> i to kaj veliš BotaniCar :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ma pitam zbog agenta, jer taj originalni se updejto jedno par puta od SP1 za win 7
<dodobas> ode Mmike na 10 dana u Amerika ... i odmah se preuzme njihov pogled na svijet :)
<Mmike> dodobas: opce ne, po cem to zakljucujes? Pa i dalje volim dobro pivo, gemist i burek te cvarke.
<Mmike> Al' kak sam dobar Brazilsi Rostilj jeo, to je, ja ne nzam... nisam NIKAD u zivotu jeo tako dobro meso, al' nikad
<BotaniCar> A radom je razvio ljubav i prema formatu datuma koji se ispravno sortira :)
<dodobas> 1.11.2016 ... ako si omašio ..ok ispravi se ... ali ako nisi...
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> hahahahahaha
<Mmike> dodobas++ thnx :)
<Mmike> 11.1.2016, VjetarSaSunca  :)))
<BotaniCar> mislio je napisati 2016.01.11
<dodobas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601
<BotaniCar> ++
<VjetarSaSunca> Digni tu sedmicu na Win10, trajat će manje nego windows update
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: a  budem
<Mmike> al' onda moram staroj objasnjavat di je sta
<Mmike> a moram i sebi
<Mmike> i onda
<vileni_> pa ne previse
<BotaniCar> :) I jos dobijes automacki win update o kojem ne moras misliti s 10-kom :) Dapace, tesko ces i sprijeciti :)
<Mmike> lakse mi ubuntu joj dat :)
<vileni_> manja je razlika win7-win10 nego win7-win8.1
<Mmike> BotaniCar: it-just-works? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: dobro kaže vileni_ , zapravo i ne. Manje je divlja u sučelju nego recimo win 8.0
<BotaniCar> Mmike: it's enforced to update wether you like it or not, sometimes it works too :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: there's alwas "ignore update" :)
<BotaniCar> Moja zena ne kuzi da na jednom piceku imamo W10, a na drugom ubuntu :) Ona opali izraz koji joj treba u search na oba i klikne prvo kaj joj osvane u prijedlozima :)
<vileni_> tako i treba raditi
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemrem stavit na manual?
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: kaj nije "ignore update" feature iz enterprize edicije ? Mislim, ja to ignoriram, dao sam dozama da azuriraju kaj god hoce 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam puno cackao, ne znam s sigurnoscu. 
<vileni_> moja doduse radi tecaj za linuxe, a koristi win10 na laptopu pa mora imati virtualku
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: znaš da trošim Enterprise :) ne znam kak je na nižim sferama. Home edicije instaliram samo kad moram
<vileni_> mislim da bi ju konvertirao samo tako na linux da joj igre rade tamo
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: home edicija je AFAIR , home. Sve je popaljeno po defaultu, azurira kaj god moze. Bar se tak' sjecam. 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nene
<VjetarSaSunca> Ako uključiš opciju da te samo informira o updejtićima onda moš birat
<BotaniCar> Da, vidim sad da nisam u toku, da ta opcija postoji od kolovoza 2015
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' hoce hyperv instalirat windoze u sebe na nacin da mu nedas imagefile koji pretvori u disk neg mu das direktorij na hostu i onda on drka tamo svoje?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: na 2008 ne. Za 2012 nisam probao. Znam da mu mozes dati cio disk
<Mmike> da, libvirt to nemre
<Mmike> tj ima nekiu kurac s kojim tro mosh
<Mmike> i to ne radi
<BotaniCar> Nije mi bas ni logicno da moze. imagefile ipak nije samo binary storage nego ima i neke konfiguracijske parametre u sebi . 
<Mmike> zakaj?
<BotaniCar> OK, da obrnemo pilu: jel mozes windowse instalirati u folder na "pravom" disku, a da se ne naguraju malo i u MBR i na jos par mjesta ? vhd(x) objedinjuje i tih "par mjesta" u jedan fajl
<Mmike> zakaj bi se naguravali u mbr?
<Mmike> u mbr ide bootloader, ne windowsi
<Mmike> da, u biti bi trebao imati 'super-disk-files' image-file type koji nije pravi image file nego fajlove drzi na disku
<Mmike> a windozama to prikaze k'o disk
<Mmike> al' onda i fs driver to mora znat i tak
<Mmike> da, kuzim zash to na windozama nebi radilo :)
<BotaniCar> ae
<jelly-home> zasto bi to igdje radilo
<jelly-home> (tj. cemu bi to sluzilo)
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: mmike zeli selfcontained OS u folderu po kojem poslije moze drkat' bez mediana ( hipervizora ) 
<BotaniCar> meni ideja zvuci simpaticno, lakse bi ujeb'o stvari za koje se sad moram mucit' 
<vileni_> a mountanje vhd-a?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pa ne treba ti hipervizor za namountat vmdk
<jelly-home> ^^
<vileni_> jedino ako mora raditi u isto vrijeme, neznam jel bi to islo
<vileni_> ili ako ide, koliko treba da se razleti uz popratni vatromet
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: e, al onda nemre OS u isto vrijeme delat ono zbog ceg' sam ga instalirao :) 
<BotaniCar> vileni_:  you ninja you :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to nemre ni jedan OS, ili moras imat cluster-aware fs ili network fs bez konzistencije
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: znam, svejedno bi bilo kul 
<vileni_> doci ce i do toga
<vileni_> zabbix 3.0 dosao
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: stavis mali disk za /boot a root na nfs ili sambu
<jelly-home> ili bootas VM tuto-kompleto s mreze
<jelly-home> to postoji odavno i za fizicke makine
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: Suglasan.
<jelly-home> (vbox je imao "vboxsf", interni samba share)
<jelly-home> sf nije typo, "vbox shared folder"
<jelly-home> ESX je namjerno tak napravljen, bootas ga sa 512MB USB sticka i ne trebaju ti drugi lokalni diskovi u serveru
<jelly-home> samo jedan mali interni usb ili sd card
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, ideja je da ne moram potrosit 50GB diska na image file u kojem cu imati 8-10 GB podataka, neg da to imam lokalno
<Mmike> k'o sto LXC radi, recimo :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: zasto bi trosio 50GB diska na image file?
<jelly-home> koristi thin provisioned image
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daj si jos malo, windows nano donosi kontejnerski pristup, sache to 
<Mmike> jelly-home: jel' to vmware lingo?
<jelly-home> "thin provision" ?
<jelly-home> to je storage lingo
<Mmike> jelly-home: s kvmom mogu koristiti qcow2 koji se automacki siri kak mu treba mjesta - al' to je preurnebesno sporo
<jelly-home> ali koriste ga i vmware i h-v
<Mmike> mogu koristiti sparse raw image koji u biti ne zauzmje mjesta i to radi ok
<jelly-home> Mmike: e jebiga, ko ti je kriv kad koristis inferiorne implementacije
<Mmike> al' bi mi ovo bilo jos slatkije
<jelly-home> alternativa je da ti storage backend radi thin provisioning
<Mmike> to mi treba za na laptopu :0
<jelly-home> friski lvm sad isto ima thin provisioning.
<Mmike> da kad hocu bootat full-fleged os (linux neki) da ne moram odvojit komad diska za to, neg da mu mogu rec 'tu se naseri, u /var/lib/pimpek'
<Mmike> jelly-home: kad velis -thin-, to znaci da se autogrowa as needed?
<jelly-home> nemoj razmisljati da ti je file system osnova
<Mmike> lakse mi je tak, na laptopu
<jelly-home> Mmike: znaci da izgleda kao da ima 50GB a zapravo trosi onliko koliko je zapisano + bitmap metadata
<Mmike> jelly-home: to imam sa sparse raw imagetovima
<Mmike> pise 50GB a zauzme 200 megi
<jelly-home> dakle sparse file, ali na block device levelu
<Mmike> zgodno mi je s lvom sto mogu namountat to van virtualke
<Mmike> doduse, mogu i sa raw/qcow2
<jelly-home> sa lvm-om mozes jednostavno napravit snapshot i mountat, da
<jelly-home> za raw... nemam pojma kak bi izveo konzistentni snapshot
<jelly-home> disclaimer: nisam trosio te feature od lvma, samo sam vidio da ih je RHEL dodao prije godinu-dve sa zakrpama :-)
<jelly-home> ne znam dal ubuntu lts prati lvm2 verzije, debian ne prati
<jelly-home> za RHEL ima i u EL5 i EL6 najnoviji device-mapper i lvm2
<Mmike> jelly-home: ubunt uima lvm2
<Mmike> 2.02.98-6ubuntu2
<Mmike> to je u trustyju
<Mmike>  lvm2 | 2.02.133-1ubuntu7  | xenial          | source, amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<jelly-home> 2.02.98 je staro
<jelly-home> treba ti sto i nešto afair
<jelly-home> i adekvatni kernel i d-m
<BotaniCar> my Willy has 2.02.122
<jelly-home> al to nije lts
<jelly-home> tu RH ima komparativnu prednost sto su autori d-m i lvm zaposlenici, pa to backportaju i u stara izdanja
<dodobas> ja imam ... core/lvm2 2.02.141-1 
<BotaniCar> obrut ( ili bilo tko drugi ) : koji je aktuelni netPhone portal ? Na https://np.t.ht.hr/Login/ dobijem poruku da se neki drek migrira 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: https://google.hr ?
<dodobas> :P
<BotaniCar> nemrem kroz gugl menazirati IP telefoniju :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar: mozes, samo imas krivi IP-telefon :)
<BotaniCar> Kad imas pravo, imas pravo :)
<dodobas> da znam, moram se s time nosit svaki dan ... 
<BotaniCar> Ne kuze ljudi koje je breme kad si stalno u pravu :)
<dodobas> pa e
<BotaniCar> https://kupimajicu.hr/majice/geek/im-an-engineer
<dodobas> niti imaju razumijevanja kad im pokusaas objasnit
<dodobas> ahaha
<Mmike> weee, dosla mi je memorija
<Mmike> zivio overseas
<BotaniCar> ja cu umrijet' :) http://i.imgur.com/MA8p8cO.png 
<BotaniCar> WHERG ! 
<rut> daj bavi se necim pametnijim
<rut> odi kuci :)
<BotaniCar> E! Ta ti valja 
<rut> jos 2min i bris .. 
<rut> pa rucak i onda kod ljubavnice 
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfl1/v/t1.0-9/12814648_1371597049526753_6616274702305265810_n.jpg?oh=4279b6d98ff027d825f41dfceeb90ba8&oe=57506EB7
<Mmike> na sljemenu pada snijeg
<dodobas> Mmike: odlicno... uzmi lopatu pa ga odi malo cistit :P
<Mmike> dodobas: tko bi rekao da ces ti tako mlad postati takvo gundjalo :(
<jelly-home> snijeg :-\
<dodobas> Mmike: ne ti si 
<dodobas> Mmike: trebas li jos koji komentar ? :)
<Mmike> ne trebam
<Mmike> ti trebas odobrovoljenje, grumpy grandpa :)
<dodobas> nejebica cini cuda ... :)
<dodobas> ostari covjek samo tako :)
<jelly-home> #onokad prijevod aplikacije kaže točno suprotno značenje od stvarnog
<jelly-home> $ aptitude update
<jelly-home> [...]
<jelly-home> Trenutno stanje: 34 ažurirana [+33].
<jelly-home> a nisu 34 ažurirana, nego ih toliko ima za zakrpati
<Mmike> jelly-home: to monad napravi na KDEu
<Mmike> "You have 43 updated packages of wich 12 are updated for security reasons"
<Mmike> ne monad nego
<Mmike> moin
<Mmike> ili kak se vec zove kdeov drek
<jelly-home> apper
<jelly-home> they are not fucking updated!~~
<jelly-home> "pending updates" ili neš
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> "You have 43 updated packages in the repository which are not on your system, of wich 12 are updated in the repository for security reasons. You need to get them, dude!"
<jelly-home> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x244ch9_cacadou-look-baum-bam-bam-1989_music
<jelly-home> Baum bam bam!
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> narucio 5 komada memorije od linksa, 1800 kuna
<Mmike> platio po ponudi
<Mmike> doso mi paket danas, 2 komada, zajedno s racunom od 2 komada, na 720 kuna
<SilverSpace> is
<SilverSpace> bila sestra franku na informacijama i kaze joj razrednica da bi on mogo preskocit u visi razred jer je koplje iznad svih ostalih
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je zadnje vrijeme vladanje lose iz dosade radi gluposti
<SilverSpace> nova zastita za flavu u Ferrariu http://is.gd/EiULDI
<SilverSpace> f/g*
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> AAAA
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ke?
<SilverSpace> lol https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcoZjWrXIAAiDcI.jpg
<Mmike> amis se raspada
<Mmike> nisam mogo nikud jedno 15-20 minuta
<Mmike> jedino mi hangoutsi rade :)
<SilverSpace> meni jucer navecer spala brzina sa 7 na 1mbit
<Mmike> NetworkManager je govno
<Mmike> usrano govno
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da nema nacina da restartas samo dnsmasq
<Mmike> jednostavno, nemres
<Mmike> mosh restartat cijeli network manager
<Mmike> sto te makne s mreze
<Mmike> idijotizam
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> javio se links
<Mmike> nisu imali sve u jednoj poslovnici
<Mmike> pa su slali iz 3 :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti jedes ram :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<vileni_> Mmike: koje si uzeo?
<Mmike> vileni_, one iz linksa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a novi laptop, treba se imat rama :)
<vileni_> Mmike: w520 ima samo 2 mjesta za diskove?
<Mmike> kupio sam si jos jedan SSD za unutra pa cu imat 2!
<Mmike> vileni_, jedan 2.5" i jedan msata
<vileni_> lose
<Mmike> vileni_, i mosh kupit ladicu umjesto DVDa
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nije TAK lose :)
<vileni_> ajd dobro, barem 3 :)
<vileni_> ma kad sam vidio onaj hp, sto ima 2xsata i 2xmsata i ladicu
<vileni_> malo sam razocaran sto nema lenovo to
<Mmike> koji HP?
<Mmike> da, HP ima brutalne 'radne stanice', jedino su im tastature jadnije
<vileni_> Mmike: mislim da je 8760 bio
<Mmike> vileni_, http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-elitebook-mobile-workstation-8760w-17-3-core-i7-2720qm-windows-7-pro-64-bit-8-gb-ram-750-gb-hdd/specs/ ?
<SilverSpace> ln
<vileni_> Mmike: taj, da
<vileni_> kaze da samo 16gb rama podrzava
<vileni_> to je lose
<vileni_> bolje 32gb i 2 diska :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-04
<vileni_> jutro
<dodobas> FD
<Mmike> Durbutar Thomphtk kahatarad!
<SilverSpace> hu puklo podnozje plasticno koji drzi ventilator na procesoru 
<SilverSpace> amd
<SilverSpace> ima li ko neku staru plocu 
<SilverSpace> krepanu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ja imam vjerojatno
<Mmike> koji socket?
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/nvidia/alivenf6g-dvi/
<SilverSpace> to je ta ploca
<SilverSpace> imam svakakvih plastika ali bas tu nemam 
<SilverSpace> veli sestra da je tocno cula kad je puklo 
<SilverSpace> pling
<SilverSpace> ljevi zubac puko 
<SilverSpace> hm ili drugi ventilator kaj se kopca na cetri nozice
<ivoks> kaj sam ja lud il kaj
<ivoks> ssh -C user@host -L local_ip:port:remote_ip:port
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> nista mi na stroju ne slusa nista
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo trebam http://www.frostytech.com/articleimages/200605/zalmanCNPS9500am2_am24.jpg
<Mmike> pazi ti kaj veli upstream developer: "This is what I will like to see happen."
<Mmike> I WILL LIKE TO SEE THIS :)
<Mmike> hahahaha :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ne
<Mmike> ivoks: tj, cek
<Mmike> aha, ima bind address - ja to obicno ne koristim
<Mmike> velim: ssh -l mario host -L 5055:localhost:5055
<Mmike> i to radi
<Mmike> ovo localhost cesto nije localhost nego nekud drugud
<Mmike> SilverSpace: cak mislim da i imam
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sam me moras podjetit veceras da se spustim u podrum
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, dobro sam, nisam se krivo probudio
<ivoks> nesto drugo je posrijedi
<Mmike> ak si na amisu, njih ddosaju :)
 * Mmike slusa Barryja Manilowa, ne vjerujem da uzivam :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: narucio 1,5 $ 
<SilverSpace> thx
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne trebas, znaci?
<Mmike> moje setanje do podruma vrijedi bar $3 :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da ne trebam naso na ebay i narucio 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jeo tvoj podrum :)
<Mmike> jeo podrum, slazem se
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebo*
<vileni_> sta i amis ddosaju?
<vileni_> nama je metronet imao danima probleme s tim
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typoglycemia
<Mmike> vileni_: yup, zadnja 2 dana
<Mmike> vileni_: https://twitter.com/kunanetw0rk
<Mmike> BotaniCar: eto mi hecner najavio da ce downat strojeve 8.3. u izmedju 6:30 i 8:30
<Mmike> 'urgent maintenance'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni nikaj nije doslo. Koji datacentar ? 
<Mmike> Hetzner Online Statusmeldung: Urgent maintenance work on vHosts 1 - 1493
<vileni_> Mmike: jesi radio restore pojedine baze iz xtrabackup?
<obrut> Mmike: hihi :) valjda nisu nasi medju doticnima :)
<Mmike> vileni_: yup
<Mmike> obrut: 1-1493 :) koja je sansa da nisu :D
<vileni_> Mmike: jel to normalna praksa ili neka kemija?
<obrut> Mmike: tome se i smijem :)
<Mmike> vileni_: rek'o bi da je normalna kemija :)
<Mmike> moras upalit 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> bas imam customera koji tlaci oko toga
<Mmike> pa se gnjvim s time ovaj tjedan
<Mmike> znaci
<Mmike> napravis innobackupex
<Mmike> medjutim kad radis --apply-log, dodas i --export
<Mmike> to ce ti napraviti i .exp fajleke
<Mmike> e, a kad radis restore
<Mmike> moras prvo kreirat te tablice i bazu
<Mmike> (sto znaci da moras sacuvat i DDL)
<Mmike> i onda velis ALTER TABLE bla DISCARD TABLESPACE;
<Mmike> nakon toga skopiras .ibd i .exp fajlove u datadir
<Mmike> i onda velis ALTET TABLE bla IMPORT TABLESPACE;
<Mmike> s tim da ak imas percona cluster moras te tablice skopirat na sve nodeove u clusteru
<Mmike> ali alter table radis samo na jednom
<Mmike> e, i moras ovo upalit: https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-server/5.5/management/innodb_expand_import.html#innodb_import_table_from_xtrabackup
<vileni_> Mmike: a sto ako nemas --apply-log 
<Mmike> vileni_: nemres ne imat --apply-log
<Mmike> to moras napravit nakon backupa tak i tak, inace ti je backup 'nedovrsen'
<Mmike> znaci, ti kad poceras innobackupex ovaj se spoji na bazu i pocne kopirat datadir
<Mmike> al' prije toga zapamti poziciju u transaction logu (innodb_redo_logs), pa zna kad se pocelo kopirat
<Mmike> sad, kak se fajlovi kopiraju tak ih mysql mijenja, i onda kad je innobackupex gotov imas fajlove koji su tak, srac :) 
<Mmike> e, zato nakon sto je backup gotov moras pokrenuti innobackupex jos jednom, nad backupom (nad backup datadirom ,jel), i rec --apply-log
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sorry kaj gnjavim, u kojem su terminu najavili restartanje ? 
<Mmike> onda ce xtrabackup (innobackupex je samo perl wrapper oko xtrabackupa) pocet citat transaction log i 'popravit' ce sve data fileove tak da su konzistentni
<Mmike> vileni_: e, da, za taj partial restore moras imat upaljen innodb-file-per-table
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 6:30-8:30 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: expected downtime - few minutes
<BotaniCar> fala
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znaci, to je vec gotobo ? 
<ivoks> ++
<BotaniCar> ili na neki drugi datum ? 
<ivoks> ~./*2128563/*09878.~[6~
<ivoks> +-
<ivoks> */98956364124.048512077+*/-
<ivoks> 9786485312.0
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 8.3.
<ivoks> isprike
<ivoks> zalio sam si tipkovnicu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nadam se da je mehanicka i/ili pod garancijom :) 
<ivoks> mehanicka je
<Mmike> ivoks: ovo kupujem: http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage-for-pc-mac/
<Mmike> ivoks: skupa, al' brijem da je jebena
<ivoks> ali sam zalio bas po elektronici
<Mmike> ivoks: wolsen to ima vec veli 10+ godina i kaze da je odlicna
<BotaniCar> ivoks: u svemu si temeljit ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: e!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak zdravlje? :) kak ElBull? :D
<ivoks> Mmike: whatever
<BotaniCar> Mmike: DAJ DA JEDEMO ! Moze od ponedjeljka na dalje 
<Mmike> srijeda
<Mmike> BotaniCar: srijeda?
<BotaniCar> Srijeda it is! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mooooooooooooozda ponedjeljak, moram vidjet sa zenom, pa da i dete uzmem?
<BotaniCar> Da da, nikam bez cheljadi :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: windows tipka mi nije ergonomski smjestena
<ivoks> ovo je tipkovnica za one koji rade s misom
<Mmike> u biti ne, to je tipkovnica za one koji rijetko misa koriste
<Mmike> emacs/lisp brijaci i ti :)
<BotaniCar> jebena je tipkovnica
<Mmike> cak ima i pedale za dokupit :D
<SilverSpace> 13 dana, 16 sati, 33 minuta
 * Mmike treba neki dobar pci/pcie sata kontroloror
<Mmike> 2porta ok
<BotaniCar> jebo SATA, SAS
<vileni_> Mmike: i kad se naviknes ovakvu tipkovnicu kako na laptopu tipkas?
<Mmike> vileni_: lik veli da nije bed
<Mmike> vileni_: doduse, veli da svaki dan tipka iz ureda na tome a od doma na laptopu
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> dolazi mi monitor i ostatak memorije
<vileni_> koji sad monitor :)
<BotaniCar> hmm, ja nemam mjesta na stolu doma da udomim jos jednog onakvog della :( 
<BotaniCar> mozda da ih oba u portrait stavim 
<ivoks> zalit cu se lufthansi
<ivoks> nazovem njihov broj
<ivoks> pita me automat zelim li razgovarati na hrvatskom ili engleskom
<Mmike> vish, ja im se moram zalit isto
<Mmike> no more lufthansa for me, fakat su jadni
<ivoks> velim na hrvatskom
<ivoks> javi se zena na srpskom
<Mmike> vileni_: ma za kod mame
<Mmike> a dobro, sta cjepidlacis
<Mmike> to je i tak isti jezik
<ivoks> Mmike: sto se desilo? ako ti je lufthansa jadna, nemas pojma koliko su drugi jadniji
<Mmike> ivoks: vele da je Swissair super :)
<Mmike> ivoks: to cu probat next time 
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> i skoro 2x skuplji
<Mmike> za london nazalost nemam puno izbora, al' do londona bih isao i padobranom
<ivoks> moji najgori letovi (od najgoreg prema najboljem): al italia, united, swissair, air france, air canada, lufthansa
<Mmike> meni u lufhtansi 2put dali mjesto koje sam platio nekom drugom i onda tek nakon 4-5 mjeseci vratili paru nazad
<ivoks> najbolji: swissair, lufthansa, ana
<Mmike> nesh ti, 50 eura, al' opet
<obrut> pih, niste letjeli sa aero-sur  :)
<obrut> ako tad nisam zgino...
<ivoks> najbolji let ikad je bio lufthansa, 747-8, business class, hong kong->frankfurt
<Mmike> a sad kad sam isao u orlando su kasnili sat vremena u odlasku iz frankfurta (al' to sam nesh nacuo da nije do njih nego do frankfurstkog ajrodroma), al' mi nije jasno kak nisu mogli unitedov let prema orlandu iz DCja zadrzat fakin 10 minuta - 6 nas je bilo iz frankfurta koji smo isli u orlando
<Mmike> ivoks: si letio kad dreamlinerom? 787?
<ivoks> jesam, sa ana
<Mmike> i?
<ivoks> i s 380 of lufthanse
<ivoks> kaj i?
<ivoks> pa ti kao putnik ne vidis neku razliku :)
<Mmike> meni 747-8i bio odlican kad sam isao u phoenix, al' ono, odlican - a sad kad sam isao u orlando, jebote, k'o da sam na drvenoj dasci sjedio
<Mmike> a380 je odlican ak se zguras na kat :) 
<ivoks> najbolji mi je 340
<ivoks> koji ima wc-e na zasebnoj etazi
<ivoks> pa tam mozes zasprehavati curke
<ivoks> jer ima i predprostor sa sokicima i vodom
<Mmike> ja msilim da sam sa a340 leetio na kubu
<Mmike> s airfranceom
<Mmike> tak su blizu sicevi bili da mi je zena jedva sjedila
<Mmike> a 11 sati traje let od pariza do habane
<ivoks> a340 je jedini sirokotrupac s jednom etazom i cetri motora
<ivoks> lako ga je po tome raspoznati
 * ivoks rulez.
<BotaniCar> explain ! 
<Mmike> explain analyze!
<vileni_> Mmike: na kraju mi je jednostavnije imati intermediate server di ja restoream full i onda si izvadim sto mi treba
<Mmike> vileni_: it all depends koliko toga ces restorat i tak
<Mmike> ugl, drka je to, da
<Mmike> u pornjavi je to tak bilo slozeno - svi mysql clusteri su imali dedicated backups server
<Mmike> ti je bilo slave koji je samo innobackup vrtio
<Mmike> i onda je uvijek bilo spare kutija pa kad customer trazi da mu se restora nesto - odes na spare kutiju, restoreas backup i izvadis kaj ti treba
<Mmike> bed je ak osh PITR, onda moras jos malo majmunirat s backupiranjem binary logova
<BotaniCar> Hocu ja zapiturat' nesto :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDKaFVvNjAQ
<datase> YouTube: whisky review 93 - Lagavulin 16 yo - 0:10:00 - 203328 views - 760 likes / 24 dislikes
<BotaniCar> deset minuta da slusam kak je netko pio viski koji ima okus po paljevini ? OK :D
<BotaniCar> Ne vjerujem, frajer koristi rijeci koje ne znam :) 
<BotaniCar> Ahahaa, kad u pol probe usklikne "uuu, this is geting good" :)
<Mmike> da, jbg
<Mmike> ima srroz smisla vecina tog sto lik govori
<BotaniCar> Fakat, sad kad sam pogledao, moram reci da mi nije zao vremena. Izvrstan filmic. 
<Mmike> hoce netko mozda i7 za 2011-v2 socket, 5930K, 3k kuna?
<jelly-home> jel ima neki gotovi high-volume, HA load balancer softver za linux a da zna hrpu protokola i da ne moram sam slagati kajjaznam nginx ili haproxy i HA
<jelly-home> http://ark.intel.com/products/82931/Intel-Core-i7-5930K-Processor-15M-Cache-up-to-3_70-GHz
<BotaniCar> kaj haproxy uopce ima konkurenciju ( ne zezam,pre mali sam da bi mi trebalo pa nisam nikad trazio )
<rut> pre mali ? .. pa zar moras to javno obznanit ?
<rut> bolje reci pre velik :P
<ivoks> https://www.links.hr/hr/racunalo-minix-neo-z64-pc-box-intel-atom-z3735f-1-33ghz-2gb-ddr3-mem-32gb-emmc-5-0-intel-hd-graphic-2xusb2-0-sd-citac-hdmi-bluetooth-lan-wifi-windows-verzija-032100011
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> jelly-home: erm... haproxy? :D
<BotaniCar> rut: veli stara zidovska da se treba teziti tome da budes zdrav,imucan i neprimjetan. Thus, i'm small :) Jos da se obogatim :)
<rut> slazim se jedino sa ovim zdrav .. ostalo .. kak bog da
<Mmike> botanicar je fakat malen
<Mmike> samo ima velik nos i pimpek
<Mmike> i ruke
<rut> :)
<rut> hahahaha
<Mmike> a bogme i stopala!
<BotaniCar> Hahahhahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha , kak bi se tek smijao da ne govori istinu :) 
<rut> onda vise ne lazi da si mali :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja vec par godina imam stariju generaciju ovog ( http://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Mini-Edge-Desktop-4H000-10-42G/dp/B00AZB1O0Y ) ,  pre izvrsna makinica.
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/5amTak/videos/957941770954735/ # the future is now ! 
<SilverSpace> ides mercedes se pokvario 
<SilverSpace> ferrari rastura
<SilverSpace> moglo bi biti zanimljivo
<BotaniCar> Ocito je doslo proljece, k'o neka baba sam. Maknuo sam se s 20 mailing lista, nazovimo to proljetnim ciscenjem :)
<rut> kakvo proljece muffin .. vani snjeg pada :)
<rut> .weather varazdin
<datase> rut: Weather for Varazdin, Croatia | Temperature: 46°F / 8°C (Wind Chill: 44°F / 7°C); Humidity: 50%; Pressure: 29.65in / 100.4kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 14 mins, 5 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 46°F / 8°C; Low of 33°F / 1°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 43°F / 6°C (Wind Chill: 37°F / 3°C); Humidity: 76%; Pressure: 29.65in / 100.4kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: West, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 25 mins, 40 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 44°F / 7°C; Low of 31°F / -1°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 56°F / 13°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/rgxV7Z
<SilverSpace> zanima me kak je ovaj doskocio :)
<SilverSpace> jebote vise nitko na kanal ne dolazi pitati nest o ununtu 
<SilverSpace> kaj je svima sve jasno :)
<vileni_> nepraktican je irc
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa stvar radi tako dobro da nemas kaj pitati. Also, IRC je umro u RH 
<BotaniCar> http://9gag.com/gag/aVPEQd8 #Firefox encounter a problem with JAR | Please, reinstall JAVA
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vis na to nisam mislio :)
<SilverSpace> fakat radi 
<BotaniCar> Kuis, kaj da te pitam, upalim - radi. 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: kad je umro!?
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ne usudim se suditi po mirisu ( nisam siguran jel' truplo ili ja :) )
<jelly-home> deca su na votsapu ili kiku ili kajaznam cemu, stari su na fejsu
<jelly-home> irc.fpz.hr jos uvijek radi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad cemo nas dva na pifo nismo dugo 
<BotaniCar> Nemam pojma starino, ili sam u obavezama do grla ili mi je malac bolestan pa ga bedinam po doma. Nisam bil na pivi valjda 3 mjeseca
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> cekam konacno da ova zima ode
<SilverSpace> udebljo se ko krmak
<jelly-home> bolje da zahladi kak spada, neka grda gripa je u tijeku
<jelly-home> da ubije viruse
<SilverSpace> umro Ekrem
<jelly-home> prof iz skole di fusam zavrsio na zaraznoj, infuzija i kisik... od gripe
<SilverSpace> da gripa zajebana
<vileni_> i tako, za kraj tjedna jos malo freebsd-a
<SilverSpace> Zvijezda hita 'Kuća pos'o' išao je na posao i dok je vozio, u automobilu je dobio jak srčani udar
<SilverSpace> danas jesi sutra nisi
<jelly-home> "hita"
<jelly-home> уи дон нид ноу еџукејшн https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWv1n9X3Og4
<datase> YouTube: Ciga Black Floyd - Cigla u zidu i Paranoid - 0:01:26 - 1146719 views - 4378 likes / 52 dislikes
<dodobas> to mora da je hit samo u 'domoljubnim' krugovima :)
<jelly-home> nema do https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghEEvE_EYXg
<datase> YouTube: Star Wars- The Imperial March (Darth Vader's Theme Serbian way) - 0:00:47 - 208573 views - 1834 likes / 42 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nije vrag da to nisi poslusao tj. pogledao :)
<dodobas> ne klikam na linkove ...
<SilverSpace> je da
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> materinu
<ivoks> dobio sam 3 kutije razlicitih lijekova
<ivoks> i 1 kutiju koja nadomjesta ono sto lijekovi ubiju
<jelly-home> tak to ide nakon 35-40te
<jelly-home> cca koliko decenija, toliko razlicitih kutija :-)
<ivoks> 2 antibiotika
<BotaniCar__> ivoks, Sad kupi caj,med i 2-3 multivitamina da imas "dobar osjecaj" i mozes aplicirati za americko drzavljanstvo :) 
<jelly-home> 2 antibiotika obicno znaci da si ignorirao bolestinu dok se nije opako razvila
<jelly-home> i sad moras krpati/sprijeciti sekundarne infekcije
<BotaniCar__> Ili da si vec imun na sumamed pa jebi ga 
<jelly-home> cesnjaka za jesi i sljivovicu za mazat na prsa :-)
<jelly-home> jesti*
<BotaniCar__> cesnjaka za , jesam ! 
<SilverSpace> cesnjovke jos bolje:)
<BotaniCar__> :-)
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne
<ivoks> jelly-home: nego doktor ne zna kaj je, a moram na put, pa reko 'evo ti ovo za ovo i ono za ono'
<jelly-home> a fak
<ivoks> tak da oba pijem u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> sumamed i jos neki drek
<Mmike> sumamed je mrak
<Mmike> jedino kaj mu treba 2-3 dana da pocne djelovat
<Mmike> al' ga mislim pijes max 3-4 dana
<Mmike> i onda djeoluje pun kufer dugo
<Mmike> inace - dosla mi memorija, zapakirana u kutiju k'o da sam narucio akumulator za auto
<Mmike> nisu normalni
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa mora tak zapakirati kad znaju nase dostavljace :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, good point :D
<Mmike> nist, idem usarafit novi hard-ver
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da ce me copiti neka gripa
<SilverSpace> grlo nos kombinacija 
<Vlado9A3CY> garlek je zakon :D
<Vlado9A3CY> Å¡pek :)
<Vlado9A3CY> i sl
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FskBYyomPJA
<datase> YouTube: train - 0:01:30 - 7 views - 0 likes / 0 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> tlačenica :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: je karlek zakon ali samo uz nešto fino :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat ln
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-05
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> I-keja obavljena
<vileni_> Mmike: kolika je "kazna"? :)
<vileni_> mene ceka jos jedna ikeja uskoro, ocekujem barem 3h i vise stotina kuna
<Mmike> 2k kuna
<Mmike> kupili smo detetu neke drekove za sobu
<Mmike> meni je super ta ikeja
<vileni_> Mmike: pa nije uopce losa, ali oduzme vremena
<Mmike> odmah mi dodje dic kredit na 100 godina i kupit kucerinu :)
<Mmike> one kuhinje su prejebene
<Mmike> spavace sobe su ok
<Mmike> dnevni boravci isto mogu proc
<vileni_> mi smo uzeli spavacu i dnevnu
<Mmike> brijem da cu si tam kupit onaj stol radni na visiniziranje
<dodobas> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> dodobas, stovise
<vileni_> vjerojatno ga je vec uzeo samo nesmije reci 
<vileni_> jer ga nema gdje staviti
<vileni_> :D
<jelly> psst
<vileni_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ1TIYxm1vM
<datase> YouTube: Woz's $2 bill sheets - The Engadget Show - 0:05:41 - 382127 views - 3333 likes / 70 dislikes
<vileni_> Mmike: uzeo ove curi za poklon, ispale jako dobre na kraju http://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/SHB3060WT_27/bluetooth-stereo-headset
<Mmike> vileni_, nosie canceling?
<vileni_> Mmike: za te novce, sumnjam :)
<vileni_> mislim da su 360kn, ali fino izoliraju
<Mmike> ja imam neke trustove
<Mmike> skroz su ok
<vileni_> Mmike: to one sto ti iza glave idu?
<vileni_> sto imas kad si na biciklu
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ono su neke
<Mmike> drekalice
<Mmike> iako su skroz ok
<Mmike> 100 kuna kostale, BT
<Mmike> jedino nemogu laptop uparit s njima
<Mmike> bt i linux, a sad story :D
<vileni_> Mmike: http://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/SHB8750NC_27/wireless-noise-canceling-headphones
<vileni_> ovo je oko 160$
<vileni_> moram ja probati ove sad
<Mmike> Dolaze mi SIP pozivi s 212.15.176.196 
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> vileni_, https://www.bose.com/en_us/products/headphones/over_ear_headphones/quietcomfort-25-acoustic-noise-cancelling-headphones-apple-devices.html
<Mmike> te
<Mmike> pre jebene
<Mmike> 300 dolara 
<vileni_> Mmike: da, ali 300$
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> prejebene su
<Mmike> kolege imaju sonyjeve i jos necije
<Mmike> za reprodukciju mjuze su mozda bolje, subjektivno mi se tak cini
<Mmike> ono, bolji bas, cisci srednji ton, bla-tra
<Mmike> al' za noise canceling ovaj bose je vrh 
<vileni_> hmda, ni ove ne rade na linuxu bas
<vileni_> ha, rade
<vileni_> pregenijalno
<vileni_> nije bas user friendly kao na windowsima
<Mmike> ima neki ncurses based network konfiguratore za debian/ubuntu?
<Mmike> k'o ono kaj te pita pri instalaciji/
<Mmike> uvijek sam na ruke brljao po netw/ifaces
<vileni_> Mmike: mozda nmcli?
<vileni_> Mmike: tj ne, nmtui
<Mmike> vileni_, bez network managera
<vileni_> a to neznam
<vileni_> na rhce je bilo ako podesavas mrezu, onda slazes kroz nmcli/nmtui, osim ako trebas bridge za teamed interfaces
<vileni_> u tom slucaju kao podesis sve kroz nm, disejblas ga i onda rucno namjestis bridge :)
<BotaniCar__> vileni_, na centosu lupim "setup" i tamo odklikam :) 
<Mmike> csip simple
<Mmike> prima pozive od bilokud
<Mmike> i onda netko skenira 
<Mmike> i nabode moj ip
<Mmike> i tilulilu
<Mmike> 1457196850|E|601|192.168.10.1|403 Forbidden file type or location: http://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/releases/streams/v1/index.sjson
<Mmike> eh, maas moj drago...
<dodobas> insert credit card to continue :)
<vileni_> Mmike: imas svoj voip server ili?
<Mmike> vileni_, canonicalov
<BotaniCar_> "Niko 2-Mali brat velika frka" # sounds right
<Mmike> Dosla Cuvalica
<Mmike> Osli Roditelji
<Mmike> Book!
#ubuntu-hr 2016-03-06
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<vileni_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL5mKE4e4uU&app=desktop
<datase> YouTube: School Lunch in Japan - It's Not Just About Eating! - 0:08:56 - 8308868 views - 30503 likes / 337 dislikes
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/gGRxjcC.jpg
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/VrKif
<Mmike> jelly, lol ;)
<BotaniCar_> loool
<Mmike> kakav konj
<Mmike> backupiram si stari laptop s netcatom
<Mmike> i stane sve
<Mmike> i gledam sta kako zasto
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> potjeram rsync (bez -v)
<Mmike> i ne kopira nista
<Mmike> reko, sta
<Mmike> i onda, budala, skuzim da je sve skopirano
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zanimljivosti/francuz-dresira-pcele-da-proizvode-med-iz-marihuane-1065177
<jelly> hmm. http://i.imgur.com/GXUg8pb.jpg
<BotaniCar_> jelly ++
<jelly> ooh, 14.04.4
<jelly> i 16.04 beta installer
<Mmike> joj 16.04 dolazi
<Mmike> lovi LTS
<Mmike> sa systemDom
 * Mmike vidi blistavih pola godine 
<Mmike> Uz 16.04 ce doc i Mitaka
<BotaniCar__> "aptitude serach" :) lel
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-27
<dodobas> burro
<vileni_> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutreo
<SilverSpace> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/fr/cp0/e15/q65/16991626_1253220824715528_4615721663392821614_o.jpg?oh=589b61ba82e347332656df3a0e1e62f6&oe=5973A38B
<hbogner> Mmike, evo nasao na fb usporedbu onih vps-ova kaj si mi linkao u petak
<hbogner> a u komentarima naso i ovaj: https://www.arubacloud.com/vps/virtual-private-server-range.aspx €1,00/month
<vileni_> dolar za gb rama?
<vileni_> pa nije lose
<hbogner> imas trial i dobijes voucher za 2€
<hbogner> mislim isprobati ovaj tjedan
<vileni_> placam toliko neki u amerikama
<vileni_> ali sumnjam da ima 1gb rama
<vileni_> znam da ima 3gb diska :)
<dodobas> stao RedBull na stazi ...
<vileni_> sta je fiat?
<Mmike> fiat je od fio, facto - ciniti, tvoriti
<Mmike> ili facio
<Mmike> vise se ne sjecam :)
<dodobas> http://www.autosport.com/gallery/index.php/id/3622
<Mmike> ovaj arubacloud ne budi povjerenje
<Mmike> cini se da nemaju nikaki mac filtering
<Mmike> sto zanci da bi LXCjevi mogli raditi bez mrtljanja s ajpitejblzima
<Mmike> nagradno pitanje: Mogu li u RAID10 polju crknuti bilo koja dva diska a da polje ne izgubi podatke?
<vileni_> ne
<vileni_> tj
<vileni_> ne
<vileni_> zato jer imas 0 kako god okrenuo, 0+1 ili 10
<Mmike> ako je tomu tako - kako znas koja dva ti nesmiju crchi? :)
<vileni_> ona 2 koja su u 0
<vileni_> :D
<vileni_> tj ne
<vileni_> ona 2 koja su u istom mirroru
<SilverSpace> jebo nase f1 stranice prvi dan testa i sve se srusillo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koje, di?
<Mmike> Jel' ima netko tu gnupg kljuceve svoje na vise strojeva? ako da, kak ih syncate?
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/
<SilverSpace> https://www.f1puls.com/
<SilverSpace> obje :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: navala prevelika :)
<SilverSpace> Toro Rosso predobro izgleda
<hbogner> Mmike, sto ti ne budi povjerenje kod arubacloud?
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se i zvuk popravio na f1
<SilverSpace> jos to skvici ali mi se cini nesto bolji 
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/AufziehGeist/status/836143328508923904
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/bensherwin_f1/status/836132209450942464
<Mmike> zanima me kak ce ove aerodinamicke djidje 
<Mmike> redbull mi se cini tu najkonkurentniji
<Mmike> cisto povijesno :)
<SilverSpace> mercedes nije vise tako puno jaci na motoru sto je bio ovih godina sad je samo pitanje kako su ostali aerosetup slozili
<dodobas> ovo je najbolji izvor ... http://www.autosport.com/live/commentary/id/2507471/formula-1-testing-2017-barcelona-f1-test-day-one
<Mmike> sta je bottas sa hamlitonom?
<Mmike> tko je onda u wiliamsu?
<Mmike> massa jos vozi?!
<Mmike> o lol
<jelly> sta je bottas bez brkova
<jelly> haha, zeznuo me fejs jbmliim
<jelly> > Prijavite se na Facebook, pa pogledajte više sadržaja sa stranice
<jelly> prije je ta poruka bila uvijek na engleskom
<SilverSpace> nmap mi ne pronade u mrezi ip i ako je on prikljucen
<SilverSpace> 100% packet loss,
<SilverSpace> pomaze samo reboot 
<SilverSpace> pas kosti 
<SilverSpace> wifi se jednostavno iskopca nakon nekog vremena mirovanja
<jelly> SilverSpace: glupo rjesenje, napisi skriptu koja svako 10 sekundi pinga nesto
<SilverSpace> jelly: jedino kaj se fakat cudno ponasa 
<SilverSpace> kad se odmah nakon reboota ssham na rpi onda se ne zgasi wifi ni nakon druzeg vremena ako se vise ne spojim 
<SilverSpace> bas cu vidjeti ostavit cu ga neaktivnog sad od 12h do sad se nije maknuo sa mreze
<SilverSpace> nmap gasad viidi i mogo sam se sad sshat
<SilverSpace> pustit cu ga do veceras pa cu vidjet
<pav> runka...
<SilverSpace> hm ferrari najbrzi 
<pav> /ping jelly
<ivoks> Mmike: znas da u firmi imamo lika koji je radio u dvije F1 momcadi?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne
<Mmike> ivoks, tko?
<ivoks> force india i torro roso
<ivoks> ili kak se vec pise
<Mmike> ma tko?!
<ivoks> jedan iz mog tima
<Mmike> ivooooooooooooooooks!~
<ivoks> preziva se Borg :)
<Mmike> nije vrijeme za tvoje 'pitaj me 101 put' igrice :)
<Mmike> Joseph?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> wo!
<Mmike> njega cu srest na sprintovima nikad
<ivoks> nemoj ga nis pitati
 * Mmike gleda kak da mijenja tim :)
<Mmike> a necu :)
<Mmike> nije pristojno!
<ivoks> rekao sam mu da ima jedan lik u canonicalu koji je zaljubljen u F1
<ivoks> pa da ces mu se mozda javiti
<ivoks> a on je rekao 'samo daj, da mu srusim sve snove o F1'
<ivoks> pa mozda bolje da ne pricas s njim :)
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/sebvettelnews/status/836212892080885760
<SilverSpace> nije to jos onaj zvuk
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxbfverpApQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: F1 Monza 2006 Sebastian Vettel BMW Sauber F1.06 :: Duration: 05:42 :: Views: 108,331 uploaded by JUAN PALOS :: 383 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> hmm?
<jelly> pav: dong
<pav> jutar jelly :-)
<pav> imaš li vremena za naramak odgovora o ESXi? (može ovdje ili pvt)
<jelly> pitaj tu, ptv support naplaćujem
<pav> ništa mudro, još sam na produkciji na 6.0.0 
<jelly> pvt*
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti je pricao kaj? :)
<pav> pa me zanima ima li smislča prelaziti na 6.5
<jelly> mi još nismo na 6.5 jer a) nije izašao prvi update, b) VSAN još nije certificiran
<pav> jelly: da se smijem, ili da se mrštim :-)
<jelly> mislim da je 6.5 sad dovoljno star da ako ti ne trebaju featuri koji fale, mozes preci 
<jelly> also, mi nemamo ESXi sam po sebi, nego vsphere sto komplicira upgrade
<jelly> verzija esxi na nodovima je uglavnom najmanji problem
<jelly> hostovima*
<pav> featuri koji fale? Zar su nešto bitno izbacili?
<jelly> pa recimo taj VSAN
<jelly> kolega upravo patchira 6.0u2 
<pav> VSAN nisam koristo, tako da mi neće faliti
<pav> mislim da sam morao patchati8 6.0u2 jer je driver za mrežnu izabačen(!) a ima ga u 5.5
<pav> prije je ušao u 5.5 granu nego u 6.0 :-D
<jelly> ako nisi pazio na support matricu za hardver, sam si si kriv
<jelly> obruT: jel tak
<pav> ahahh, da sam mogao birati hadver ne bi bilo problema. ovo je neki 1gbit NIC na root serveru
<jelly> root serveru?
<pav> povukao ga je patcher iz 5.5 pa nije bilo problema. Volim to čitanje gomile dokumentacije prije upgradea kod VMwareta
<pav> ma root, neroot, dedi neki
<pav> dedicated server
<jelly> citanje dokumentacije je super, problem je kad dokumentacija ne postoji
<pav> jelly: veći problem je kad dokumentacija laže
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> pa sad sam tek skzuio da ovaj stroj ima terabajt memorije :)
<jelly> taman za tu jednu bazicu koju vrtimo
<SilverSpace> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/02/27/the-dell-edge-gateway-3000-launches-with-ubuntu-core-16/#utm_source=Twitter&utm_campaign=3) Device_FY17_IOT_Event_MWC2017&utm_medium=Post&utm_content=Dell_3000_Announce
<vileni_> hm, nama se nije javio vec neko vrijeme onaj klijent sto ima stroj sa 3TB rama
<ivoks> zna netko
<ivoks> jel se moze negdje nabaviti win2kr2 iso?
<ivoks> imam licencu, ali nemam dvd uredjaj :/
<ivoks> jebo ih dvdi
<sloft> to je bilo na cd-ima
<Mmike> ivoks, imam ja
<Mmike> ivoks, sam sec
<ivoks> win2012
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> win2012r2
<Mmike> mislim da imam i to nekud
<Mmike> sam sec
<ivoks> ne znam jel ovo sa technet evaluation centra... jel se u to moze upisati key i da je onda 'full verzija'
<ivoks> a kao moze se...
<ivoks> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/4211c642-b15d-49ea-8124-f0628aa0f92e/activate-windows-server-2012-evaluation-standard-version-with-a-product-key-oem?forum=winserver8gen
<Mmike> ivoks, trebao bi moci
<Mmike> iako, nemam pojma
<Mmike> ja sam to za mssql skidao
<ivoks> mogu probat
<Mmike> da mogu admin stsudio instalirat, jer za linux nema nikakvih alata
<Mmike> imam na laptopu
<ivoks> jedino me zivcira sto moram s browserom skidat
<Mmike> osh da ti metnem nekud, pa wgetni?
<ivoks> imas 2012r2 standard?
<Mmike> erm, cek da vidim
<Mmike> ivoks, drek, imam win10 :D
<Mmike> cek sam sec, nekud moram imat i 2012
<Mmike> ivoks, imam ovo: http://pcriver.com/operating-systems/windows-server-2012-r2-iso-download/
<Mmike> od tam sam skinuo
<ivoks> to sam i ja vidio
<ivoks> al nisam ziher kaj je to
<ivoks> malo mi je sumnjivo
<ivoks> nis me ne kosta probati
<ivoks> to je essential :)
<Mmike> nemam pojma kaj znaci 'essential'
<ivoks> 'drek' to znaci
<ivoks> cini se da ce najbrze rjesenje biti sjesti u auto i odvesti se do ureda
<ivoks> i tamo ubaciti dvd, ddat i scpat
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da mi imamo glance image s windozama
<Mmike> 2012r2
<Mmike> ti to pase?
<ivoks> nisam ziher
<Mmike> nema seriala, 60 dana ih mosh koristit
<ivoks> ma evo, snasao sam se
<ivoks> microsoft ipak da puni link koji onda mozes koristiti bilo gdje
<ivoks> evo, instalira se
<ivoks> tnx
<Mmike> ivoks, di si nasao url?
<Mmike> tj, jesi li se morao registrirati?
<SilverSpace> bas cudno 
<SilverSpace> ako se odmah ssham na rpi onda onda je sve ok 
<SilverSpace> ako ne poslije se ne mogu vise spojit na rpi moram ponovi napraviti reboot
<SilverSpace> ni vnc isto se nece spojit
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-28
<ivoks> Mmike: morao sam, da
<ivoks> se registrirati
<ivoks> sad bi trebao BotaniCara
<ivoks> jer mi nes nije jasno s tim microsoftom :)
<SilverSpace> We will arrange shipment for you asap.
<SilverSpace> eh ti kinezi
<dodobas> burro
<ivoks> jel se itko sluzi s windows 2012r2?
<vileni_> ja nazalost
<vileni_> ali izbjegavam sve osim najnuznijih stvari
<pav> runka nu
<hbogner> htop
<hbogner> grrr, krivi prozot
<jelly> ak je "ulogiram se i pokrenem backup client, ili gledam logove" sluzenje onda da
<vileni_> jelly: zasto rucno pokreces backup client?
<jelly> vileni_: za rucno pokretanje restorea, ili backupa van reda
<vileni_> jelly: sto koristite za backup windows strojeva?
<SilverSpace> eto sad se i nakon noci mosu sshat na rpi 
<SilverSpace> samo se trebam nakon starta odmah spojit na njega i poslje radi 
<SilverSpace> https://www.dezeen.com/2017/02/28/sony-xperia-touch-projector-turns-any-surface-into-touchscreen-technology-mwc-2017/
<SilverSpace> fora
<SilverSpace> zero dobio wifi i BT https://inbox.google.com/
<SilverSpace> zero dobio wifi i BT Raspberry Pi Zero WRaspberry Pi Zero W
 * SilverSpace od jutra nis ne ide dobro 
<jelly> vileni_: tsm
<SilverSpace> 10 funti zero w
<jelly> 100kn
<jelly> nelose
<SilverSpace> https://thepihut.com/products/raspberry-pi-zero-w?variant=30332705425
<SilverSpace> i malo su ga ubrzali 
<jelly> to nije dobro, znaci da trosi vise struje
<SilverSpace> jelly: nema veze tak ga namjestis da radi na maloj klocku
<SilverSpace> i on si sam uzme kad mu treba
<Mmike> https://github.com/cholcombe973/gluster-charm <- glusterFS charm, u rustu :D
<pav> NIAS može biti real PITA. uh.
<Mmike> joj
<Mmike> glad opet
<pav> Idemo jest mmike?
<Mmike> a neiemo
<Mmike> sastanci danas do 15
<Mmike> a onda dete vrtic i to
<Mmike> moram vrata na ormar namontirat popodne
<pav> idemo sad :p, ja sam ti na Kustošiji
<Mmike> i izgleda da idem u London
<Mmike> a di bi isli?
<Mmike> osh doc u spansko ima tu neki grill?
<pav> More
<pav> reci adresu i vrijeme
<SilverSpace> kak se u vi prebaciti u tocno oderdeni red
<pav> SilverSpace: uvijek sam to googlao :D
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: <line>gg
<SilverSpace> pav: :)
<SilverSpace> nisam googlao ali sam slucajno naso red koji mi trena od 1500 linija
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> treba*
<ivoks> BotaniCar: si tu?
<ivoks> ima li tu windows adminstratora?
<ivoks> ono, ekipa koja placa te usluge i to
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/16903138_10154059328641601_2459331230660754766_o.jpg?oh=719fe568d38a738e7a968eb66a909c43&oe=593DF263
<hrvojem> vileni_: vi vrtite dosta stvari na Amazonu jel? 
<hrvojem> jer vam se mozda strgo gdje xtrabackup ova zadnja verzija u smislu da ne mozete instalirati (2.3.7 ili 2.4.6)?
<hrvojem> s/jer/jel/
<jelly> ivoks: imam windows administratora, sjedi do mene :-)
<hbogner> ivoks, di si ti na toj slici?
<vileni_> hrvojem: u zadnje vrijeme nije
<vileni_> hrvojem: ako se ne varam bio je neki slucaj di smo trebali noviji xtrabackup ali sad se ne mogu sjetiti detalja
<hrvojem> ma bio je release prosli tjedan, i sad se dio ljudi buni da ne mogu na Amazonu instalirati zadnju verziju pa pokusavam reproducirat
<Tomy> hrvojem: da
<Tomy> znaci ako imas kombinaciju mysql 5.7 i xtrabackup 2.3.x onda se drga instalacija
<Tomy> *trga
<Tomy> rjesenje - 'yum remove xtrabackup; yum install xtrabackup-24' :-)
<Tomy> ili ekvivalent na debianoidima
<ivoks> jelly: jel znas kako i gdje kupiti windows 2012 remote desktop user cal? :)
<vileni_> 5.7 je radio probleme, da
<hrvojem> Tomy, cek to od proslog tjedna ili od prije vec?
<Tomy> hrvojem: mene je ujelo prije tjedan dana na percona yum repou
<jelly> ivoks: span d.o.o.?  instaliras rds server i imas 120 dana trial?
<ivoks> meni samo treba remote na jednom stroju
<ivoks> sad imam 120 dana, da
<ivoks> ne treba mi ne znam sto, samo dvije licence
<ivoks> da mogu imati 3 korisnika
<ivoks> sto god procitam na microsoft.com zavrsi mucninom
<ivoks> to je sve napisano u rukavicama i totalno necitljivo
<jelly> prije si mogao kupiti pack od 5, al sad vise ni moj windowsas ne zna
<vileni_> Tomy: centos?
<ivoks> ima i jos
<jelly> ivoks: (ima i haxx za obrisati nesto negdje pa onda imas jos 120 dana, ako ti je hica)
<ivoks> jelly: ma bas zelim kupiti
<ivoks> problem je sto nitko vise ne prodaje
<ivoks> svi prodaju 2016 licence
<ivoks> i kaj sad s ovima koji imaju 2012? nis, tko ih hebe
<jelly> iunno, pitaj prodaju u spanu sto tocno treba kupiti a da radi na 2012
<ivoks> https://www.itfactory.ca/microsoft-windows-2012-remote-desktop-services-1-user-cal
<ivoks> nasao!
<ivoks> posaljem nekome u kanadi i nek mi procita brojeve :)
<vileni_> Mmike: sta je sutra?
<jelly> lol
<obruT> jelly: mrezna narucena, dolazi sutra/prekosutra pa ti vratim onu HP-jku
<jelly> super
<Mmike> vileni_, srijeda, rekao bih
<Mmike> vileni_, idemo u burgeraja?
<obruT> nisam bas zadovoljan s mate-om na ubuntu-mate 16.04... redovito mi se skrsi menubar/taskbar 
<Mmike> obruT, jel?
<Mmike> obruT, jesi prijavio bug? :D
<Mmike> obruT, ja bas prelazim na laptopu.... odustao sam od upgradea jer se previse toga potrga :)
<obruT> nisam nis prijavljivo jer bi to podrazumjevalo da se potrudim istraziti u cemu bi mogo biti problem, a nemam bas vremena za to :P
<vileni_> Mmike: valjda submarine? :)
<obruT> postoji mogucnost da se to dogadja nakon sto upalim kompa nakon suspenda
<Mmike> vileni_, pa ne, reko si da hoces probati :)
<Mmike> obruT, ima kaj u logu nekom?
<vileni_> Mmike: pa jedino poslije posla 
<Mmike> aha, radis
<Mmike> ajmo se cut sutra, nemam pojma kakav mi je dan imam 1001 pizdariju i nisam siguran da cu to sve tak stic
<Mmike> do burgeraja jos nekak, submarine mi je daleko
<obruT> nista sto nabrzaka mogu naci, u logovima imam dosta pizdarija pa ono, ne da mi se trazit... budem jednog dana :P
<vileni_> Mmike: pa moram znati, da mi zena spremi rucak ili ne :)
<Mmike> obruT, aj bas probam ja 
<Mmike> obruT, predmnijevam da nemas reproducera? :)
<jelly> tko je reproducer
<jelly> obruT: koju mreznu si narucio, isto neku intelicu ili?
<obruT> da, i210
<obruT> cak i je pod dpdk podrzana
<accountant> www.tenen.com.hr
<accountant> sa mog servera
<Mmike> < Location: http://sakiknin.ddnsfree.com:3000
<Mmike> < X-Powered-By: PleskLin
<Mmike> accountant, to nekvi redirect
<accountant> Mmike: da
<accountant> za router
<accountant> i sad budući da fb blokira ddns onda i blokira ovu stranicu
<accountant> a baš sam specijalno zakupio domenu radi toga
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> sto fb blokira?
<accountant> ma blokira ddns
<accountant> sigurnosni razlozi
<Mmike> naime, kad odes na www.tenen.com.hr, onda te ta stranira recirekta na sakiknin.ddnsfree.com:3000
<accountant> da
<Mmike> to si tako htio?
<accountant> ma da, mislio sam da će proći ako je registrirana domena
<accountant> stranica
<accountant> hej
<accountant> whois tenen.com.hr :)
<vileni_> covjek bi pomislio da ima neka naredba koja ce isprintati samo ip
<Mmike> vileni_, jelda :)))))))))))))
<Mmike> treba nesto a-la `ip --color --human`
<vileni_> sve neke nehumane bashawksedfirbornblood skripte
<vileni_> a samo hoces 4 broja odvojena tockom
<vileni_> da si stavis u skriptu
<jelly> vileni_: curl ifconfig.co
<jelly> :-)
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> curl ifconfig.co/json
<Mmike> 429 Too Many Requests
<dodobas> oh lol
<jelly> curl ipecho.net/plain ?
<jelly> Mmike: kaj ce ti json
<obruT> hmm da, ako netko misli bazirati neki svoj servis na ovako necemu, da se to lijepo zloupotrijebiti :)
<jelly> vileni_: ako imas najnajnajnoviji iproute2, dodali su (prije like 2-3 mjeseca) machine-readable output
<jelly> ili sam zabrijao, to je bilo nesto drugo tipa multipath
<vileni_> jelly: curl icanhazip.com
<vileni_> ali ovo je za interni stroj
<vileni_> ovo je najmanje grozno sto sam vidio /sbin/ip -4 -o addr show dev eth0| awk '{split($4,a,"/");print a[1]}'
<vileni_> ali naravno, stroj nezna koji mi je glavni interface
<jelly> ahaaa.
<vileni_> moze biti eth, br, enp, ens, pero
<jelly> za Mmiketa, ip -c a
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> vileni_: sto je "glavni interface"
<jelly> onaj di ide default route?
<jelly> onaj koji je prvi podesen?
<Mmike> 255 mario@BUNTOR ~> ip -c
<Mmike> Option "-c" is unknown, try "ip -help".
<Mmike> :P
<jelly> Mmike: prestari ip
<vileni_> jelly: pa vjerojatno bi default route bio najbolji izbor
<jelly> vileni_: ipv4 ili ipv6 route?  
<Mmike> wooo, xenial ip ima bojice
<Mmike> jelly, thnx
<Mmike> i dalje je ruzno
<Mmike> al' je bar citljivije
<Mmike> idem po  dete
<jelly> -o je malo bolje za parsat
<jelly> vileni_: moze biti i bond0.73
<Mmike> jelly, tru
<Mmike> -o cesto koristim
<Mmike> kul su mi boje ;)
<jelly> treba mi neki ssl cert store i manager
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> ne znam slozit te cisco switcheve, mamu im
<ivoks> jel ovo krivo?
<ivoks> interface GigabitEthernet1/0/5
<ivoks>  description glushko:eth0
<ivoks>  switchport access vlan 2907
<ivoks>  switchport mode access
<jelly> nije
<jelly> tko je gluško 
<ivoks> ma ime servera
<jelly> ivoks: shut; no shut ? :-)
<ivoks> no shut
<ivoks> vidim ja promet
<ivoks> samo sto mi se podupla
<ivoks> posalje dhcp request, stroj na drugoj strani odgovori
<ivoks> i onda arp poplava
<jelly> kak se podupla
<ivoks> 11:07:23.318387 2c:60:0c:cd:0f:cf > ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff, ethertype ARP (0x0806), length 60: Request who-has 172.16.7.2 tell 172.16.7.200, length 46
<ivoks> 11:07:23.318390 52:54:00:ec:5a:56 > 2c:60:0c:cd:0f:cf, ethertype ARP (0x0806), length 42: Reply 172.16.7.2 is-at 52:54:00:ec:5a:56, length 28
<ivoks> 11:07:23.318393 52:54:00:ec:5a:56 > 2c:60:0c:cd:0f:cf, ethertype ARP (0x0806), length 42: Reply 172.16.7.2 is-at 52:54:00:ec:5a:56, length 28
<ivoks> 11:07:23.318398 52:54:00:ec:5a:56 > 2c:60:0c:cd:0f:cf, ethertype ARP (0x0806), length 42: Reply 172.16.7.2 is-at 52:54:00:ec:5a:56, length 28
<ivoks> tak
<jelly> wut
<jelly> .7.2 si ti ili onaj s druge strane
<ivoks> 7.2 je virtualka koja ima dhcp server
<ivoks> i ona je na bridgu
<ivoks> a u bridgu je vlan 2907 od bonda
<ivoks> 7.1 je host od 7.2
<ivoks> i 7.2 normalno komunicira sa svijetom preko 7.1 (7.1 je gateway)
<jelly> a bond je na dva switcha ili na dva porta na ovom switchu?
<ivoks> dva porta na istom switchu
<ivoks> ali velim, .7.2 nema problema s mrezom
<ivoks> kada se 7.200 ne buta, sve je ok
<jelly> mislim da je bolje onda slozit 802.3ad (lacp) a ne rokat po Gi1/0/5 drito
<ivoks> hm, zasto?
<ivoks> pa to je samo jedan port
<ivoks> sto ako mi 7.200 nema dvije mrezne? :)
<jelly> zato sto je to najsigurniji bonding i zato sto ga kuze i cisco i linux host
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> 7.1 je jedan stroj
<ivoks> on ima lacp bond prema switchu
<ivoks> 7.2 je virtualka na tom hostu
<ivoks> 7.1 i 7.2 rade sasvim normalno
<ivoks> bond radi, sve radi
<jelly> dobro
<ivoks> onda se buta 7.200 i napravit dhcp request
<ivoks> dobije ip od 7.2
<ivoks> i krene skidati kernel
<ivoks> al onda naleti taj arp flood i tak umre
<ivoks> bond je:
<ivoks> interface GigabitEthernet1/0/3
<ivoks>  description davisson:eth2
<ivoks>  switchport trunk encapsulation dot1q
<ivoks>  switchport trunk allowed vlan 1-2905,2907-4094
<ivoks>  switchport mode trunk
<ivoks>  channel-group 2 mode active
<ivoks> ...
<ivoks> interface Port-channel2
<ivoks>  switchport trunk encapsulation dot1q
<ivoks>  switchport trunk allowed vlan 1-2905,2907-4094
<ivoks>  switchport mode trunk
<jelly> doima se ok, cek da vidim
<ivoks> (i naravno jos jedan G)
<jelly> ovdje jos ima u port-channelu i
<jelly>   spanning-tree port type edge trunk
<jelly> nemoj me pitat sto to je :-)
<jelly> ali ako imash bridge iza vjerojatno ce se zbunit
<ivoks> to su razliciti STP-i
<ivoks> ovo je per-port STP
<ivoks> imas i per-vlan
<ivoks> ako dobro citam, nisam to proucavao
<ivoks> hm, mozda nes s bridgom na linuxu
<ivoks> al nema mi smisla
<jelly> znaci ti sad imas (eth0, eth1) -> bond0 -> bond0.2907 i onda je taj bond0.2907 member za br0 cca?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> mutno se sjecam da je jedna od dvije opcije mogucnosti dal prije ide bridge ili vlan bila problematicna
<jelly> al se ne sjecam koja
<ivoks> prvo ide vlan, pa bridge
<ivoks> bridge je L2 device
<jelly> da, ali postoji i mogucnost da napravis naopak
<ivoks> a vlan je... a ono, L2+
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> bond0 -> br0 -> br0.2907 
<ivoks> to ne valja
<jelly> jedno od te dvi nije radilo dobro
<jelly> vjerojatno ova druga da
<jelly> nemam pojma, proslo 5 i nema networkingasa da daju strucno misljenje
<jelly> a ja sam tudum i za linux-based hostove i za cisco
<ivoks> auto bondvlans
<ivoks> iface bondvlans inet manual
<ivoks>     bond-mode 4
<ivoks>     bond-miimon 100
<ivoks>     bond-lacp-rate fast
<ivoks>     bond-xmit-hash-policy layer2+3
<ivoks>     bond-slaves ens3f0 ens3f1
<ivoks> auto vlan2906
<ivoks> iface vlan2906 inet manual
<ivoks>     vlan-raw-device bondvlans
<ivoks> ovak ti to ide
<ivoks> i onda vlan2906 u br2906
<ivoks> hm
<jelly> to je sve kak si rekao da
<ivoks> a mozda sam sjebo NAT
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> mah... NAT ni nemam
<jelly> imas samo router
<ivoks> .1 je i nat
<ivoks> ali taj dio nisam zenuo
<jelly> jel imas nesto cudno na bridgeu, tipa ugasen stp?
<jelly> iface br0 inet static
<jelly>      bridge_ports eth0
<jelly>      bridge_stp off <- boo hiss
<ivoks> je off
<ivoks> probao sam i sa on
<ivoks> mozda mi bond ne radi dobro
<jelly> ivoks: downaj jedan ethernet od dva u bondu, vidi dal se opet isto desava
<ivoks> i to sam probao :)
<ivoks> probao sam i sa drugim
<ivoks> ziher je nes bezveze
<jelly> a... kaj bi bilo da eksplicitno stavis "spanning-tree port type network" na Port-channel ?
<ivoks> ma ne zelim STP
<ivoks> STP maskira probleme
<jelly> kak ne zelis, imas switch i imas bridge
<ivoks> ma ne zelim :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> dobio sam grub
<jelly> zanmiljiv setup, ne bi mi nikad palo na pamet bootat i provisionat fizicki stroj sa virtualke ;-)
<ivoks> situacija ide i dalje ;)
<ivoks> provisionat ih na lxd
<ivoks> napravio sam to 100x vec, ali uvijek je netko drugi slagao mrezu :D
<ivoks> wiresharkat to treba
<ivoks> mozda je sve ok
<ivoks> hm, ne, nije... 
<ivoks> sporo je
<ivoks> a i nije
<ivoks> bah
<jelly> jesi probao maknuti xmit_hash tuneup, pustit na default
<ivoks> i je default
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> moj promet iz virtualke prema van i ne ide preko bonda
<ivoks> to se terminira u kernelu
<ivoks> tako da, mozda bond i ne radi kako treba
<ivoks> ovaj trunk bond
<ivoks> access bond mi je ok (port channel 1)
<ivoks> Transmit Hash Policy: layer2 (0)
<ivoks> pa hajde, da bacimo to na layer3
<jelly> ak switch ne kuzi da mac adresa pripada bondu, mozda vraca natrag taj arp reply promet na drugi port... al ta teorija ne drzi vodu ako se desava i kad iskljucis jedan eth u bondu
<ivoks> ja si mislim da je mozda problem u vezi izmedju dva switcha
<ivoks> al to cemo uskoro vidjeti
<ivoks> jos 10min ovo debugiram i onda idem
<Mmike> woo, juju2.1
<ivoks> vec tjedan dana
<ivoks> mater mu
<ivoks> nije ni drugi switch
<ivoks> 2907    2c60.0ccd.0fcf    DYNAMIC     Gi1/0/5
<jelly> sumnjam da je problem na fizikalcu
<jelly> taj bond i bridge su negdje cudni
<ivoks> mogu probati i bez bonda...
<ivoks> al ne sad
<ivoks> sad idem doma, pa u teretanu
<ivoks> ovo ce me docekati sutra
<jelly> .o/
<ivoks> do tad nek spama mrezu :)
<ivoks> jelly: hvala!
<jelly> nema na cemu, doslovno :-)
<ivoks> ssh: connect to host 10.246.96.100 port 22: Connection refused
<ivoks> sad sam ga totalno ujebo
<ivoks> ceka na neispravno konfigurirane bridgeve
<ivoks> 5minuta
<ivoks> jebo ti systemd da ti jebo
<ivoks> i jebo ti systemctl koji je preslican sysctlu
<ivoks> 5minuta je ono, da 'slozis java pristup konzoli, taman 3 sekunde prije nego zavrsi cekanje na ostale intefacee'
<jelly> taj dio mi nije jasan, za koji kufer su nazvali glavnu naredbu skoro isto kao vec postojecu
<jelly> zato i dalje koristim "service" i na EL7 i na xenialu (a na debianu smo jos na sysvinit)
<ivoks> to se zove neobzirnost
<ivoks> bahatost
<ivoks> svijet je to radi mene
<ivoks> cak i bez bonda je sranje
<ivoks> bok
<vileni_> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/02/nokia-6-hands-on-this-brand-new-android-oem-is-worth-your-attention/
<Mmike> hrvojem, jel' u pxc5.6 automacki ukljucen auto-bootstrap?
<hrvojem> Mmike: na sta mislis ?
<Mmike> a ono da kad restartas sve nodeove da cluster sam skuzi kojeg mora bootstrapat
<Mmike> pokusavam nac opciju, pa nemrem :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-provider-index.html#pc.recovery
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> pise da je true :)
<Mmike> sacmo vidit :)
<hrvojem> onda je :), ako nije onda je bug :)
<Mmike> pc.npvo = false; pc.recovery = true; pc.version = 0;
<Mmike> noup, ne radi
<Mmike> restartao sam sva tri nodea odjednom
<Mmike> i pimpek, nit jedan se nije probudio
<hrvojem> sta kaze log?
<SilverSpace> Završio je i drugi dan predsezonskih testiranja u Barceloni. Danas je najbrži bio Kimi Raikkonen
<SilverSpace> McLaren je ponovno bio prisiljen promijeniti motor
<Mmike> hrvojem, a nist, da nemre pokrenut, nerazumljiv i pun nebitnih sranja, k'o i u 5.5 :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislim da su to sve meclaren trikovi :)
<Mmike> root@juju-cfeedd-default-0:/var/log/mysql# /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Mmike> [ ok ] Stopping mysql (via systemctl): mysql.service.
<Mmike> root@juju-cfeedd-default-0:/var/log/mysql# pidof mysqld
<Mmike> 21461
<Mmike> pa jeboti 
<Mmike> da ti jeboti
<Mmike> root@juju-cfeedd-default-0:/var/log/mysql# systemctl start mysql
<Mmike> i tak stoji
<Mmike> jelly, izgleda da nije asikrono :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: kak si bootstrapo node? ako si sa bootstrap-pxc onda ne mozes sa stop ugasit
<Mmike> nego kak ga gasim ?
<hrvojem> systemctrl bootstrap-stop ili sytemctl restart (za restart)
<hrvojem> evo bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+bug/1531829
<Mmike> heh, krasno
<Mmike> cijeli taj 'service mytsql bootstrap' je trebao ici van
<Mmike> al' nije u tom problem
<Mmike> nemogu nist
<Mmike> sad sam rekao 'service mysql start'
<Mmike> i stoji
<Mmike> pokrene se mysql
<Mmike> vidim proces
<Mmike> nemrem se spojit na njega
<Mmike> nemrem nist
<hrvojem> jel imas mozda dva procesa? 
<Mmike> nop
<hrvojem> probaj systemctrl stop mysql 
<hrvojem> to bi trebalo sve zgasit
<Mmike> root@juju-cfeedd-default-1:/var/log/mysql# pidof mysqld
<Mmike> 20738
<Mmike> root@juju-
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> osim sto ne zgasi :D
<hrvojem> cek nece ti zgasit ni sa systemctrl bootstrap-stop ni sa service stop?
<Mmike> root@juju-cfeedd-default-1:/var/log/mysql# systemctl bootstrap-stop mysql
<Mmike> Unknown operation bootstrap-stop.
<Mmike> to je bug star godinu dana?!
<hrvojem> probaj onda sa restart pa obicni stop 
<Mmike> ne radi :)
<Mmike> mogu ubi
<Mmike> ubit
<Mmike> i onda kad hocu pokrenut - stoji
<Mmike> nist se ne desava
<Mmike> a mysqld radi
<Mmike> sad da vidimo jel' to samo ubuntu paket potrgan, ili je i vas paket potrgan
<hrvojem> a cek to je ubuntu paket strgan 
<hrvojem> nas je sigurno, ali izgleda ne toliko koliko vas 
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> opce nemrem pokrenut perconu
<Mmike> nikak
<hrvojem> Mmike: xenial? 
<Mmike> hrvojem, yup
<Mmike> srce ti potrgano
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> hrvojem, http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> uzas :)
<hrvojem> Mmike, ovo sto si pejsto je iz naseg repozitorija ili iz ubuntua? 
<hrvojem> u svakom slucaju probam sutra pa prijavim dalje
<Mmike> hrvojem, sad cu isprobat sve
<Mmike> mislim da na trustyju radi ok
<Mmike> samo tamo nema systemdrecka
<Mmike> s3 jos dolje? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-01
<dodobas> burro
<ivoks> hm, veli upgrade sa 2012 na 2016 da moze nadograditi, ali da ce mi obrisati sve podatke
<ivoks> zanimljiv koncept nadogradnje
<Mmike> pre dugo si ti s linuxima :)
<Mmike> zaboravio si kako moderne tehnologije rade :)
<ivoks> ma joj, poludit cu s ovime
<ivoks> kada pokrenem 2016 instalaciju u kvmu, installer se srusi
<ivoks> exception not hand... odlicno
<ivoks> ni ne znaju kaj ne valja
<Mmike> ivoks, a, sto ti windoze trebaju?
<ivoks> ma za jednog klijenta
<ivoks> nakon sto sam im pokusao objasniti da rade glupost, nisu me poslusali
<ivoks> i narucili su CRM koji zahtijeva windows platformu, kako na serveru, tako i na klijentu
<ivoks> ono, bez web interfacea, nis
<ivoks> uzas, u 2015.
<ivoks> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windowsserver/dn527667.aspx
<ivoks> a ovo je toliko smijesno s toliko besmislenog teksta
<Mmike> ivoks, sretno 
<Mmike> smjela odluka
<Mmike> to k'o da ja kupim mondeo ipak i onda cijelo vrijeme serem kak je los auto :)
<Mmike> meni dodju povremeno upiti da se bavim nekim postresom ili mysqlom, kad skuzim da je na windozama odustanem
<ivoks> to bi i ja trebao
<Mmike> jednostavno ne kuzim to, nit mi se da skuzavati
<Mmike> jos sam postgres instalirat i to sve nije neki bed
<Mmike> al kad dodje do bedova s performansama, kajjaznam di su tamo sysctl ekvivalenti i ino
<Mmike> i kak to opce izgleda tamo
<ivoks> ok, skuzio sam zakaj se crasha :)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<ivoks> Mmike: dok win2012 radi sasvim ok sa qemu cpuom, 2016 nece
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj se desi?
<ivoks> bsod
<Mmike> ja se sad sjecam da sam morao za Win10 virtualku neki kufer mijenjati
<Mmike> jer se isto srokavalo
<ivoks> dobijes poruku kako ti je pc neispravan i da ce se rebutat
<Mmike> da, neki kurac, nesto, ne sjecam se sad
<Mmike> znam da sam morao nesh sa CPUom mijenjati
<Mmike> trebas da pogledam, da vadim laptop?
<ivoks> ne, vec sam rijesio
<Mmike> ack
<SilverSpace> umirem vec tri dana bez temperature ali prehlada uzas
<ivoks> to sam ja imao
<ivoks> zavrsio na antibioticima dva tjedna
<ivoks> tak da... mozda nije samo prehlada
<ivoks> ja sam ostao i bez glasa
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ah ne samo to ne 
<SilverSpace> ne piju mi se antibiotici
<ivoks> mozda nije isto
<SilverSpace> glava i grlo me boli i povremeno zakasljam
<guest_> hello! Where to start learning about LINUX ADMINISTRATION
<ivoks> tak je i meni bilo
<ivoks> + promuklost i pun nos
<SilverSpace> e da
<ivoks> al meni je dok rekla da sam bio iscrpljen
<guest_> a viste moji
<guest_> bok
<SilverSpace> bok
<guest_> ja također imam problema sa sinusima, ne prolazi već 5 mj, 2 antibiotika u zadnjih mjesec dana
<guest_> nego, ekipa, kako početi učiti o administriranju linux servera?
<guest_> otkud
<ivoks> instalacijom linuxa
<guest_> hehe, imam instaliran linux
<jelly> linux academy se doima ok a nije preskup
<guest_> znam neke osnovne komande, koje vjerojatno svi prisuteni tu znaju, u terminalu
<guest_> to u srcu?
<jelly> na internetu
<guest_> http://www.srce.unizg.hr/linux-akademija
<jelly> https://linuxacademy.com/
<jelly> $230 godisnje, a dobis pristup svemu pa koliko brzo ucis toliko pokupis 
<guest_> da, čini se zanimljivo
<guest_> je li tko od vas sysadmin?
<jelly> neki jesu, neki su bili a vise nisu
<guest_> zaš nisu više?
<jelly> jer su nasli nesto zanimljivije / bolje placeno / itd
<guest_> s koliko ste godina počeli korititi linux?
<hbogner> vileni_, ping, jel imas kakav spike/drop na amazonu oko 9:03? ja na cloudwatchu vidim prvo drop pa onda minutu dve poslje spike na cpu usage, na SVIM instancama
 * jelly racuna koliko je godina imao 1995
<hbogner> jelly, BC ili AD? :D
<jelly> da!
<hbogner> a nakon jucerasnjeg amazon fail-a sad detaljnije prartim njihovo stanje
<SilverSpace> jelly: matematika ti ne ide :) tu sam i ja negdje prvi put se susreo sa lixux
<vileni_> hbogner: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/01/aws_s3_outage/
<guest_> znači, vi i ne preporučate baš bavljenje administriranjem?
<jelly> negdje treba poceti
<vileni_> guest_: preporucam hobi koji ne ukljucuje struju ako se krenes baviti s time
<hbogner> vileni_, znam za s3 jucer, pratio na twiteru :D
<SilverSpace> guest_: nije samo to adminstracija moras puno vise znat, sire
<vileni_> hbogner: moguce da je related
<hbogner> vileni_, jezik pregrizo :(
<jelly> al da, jednom kad su ti racunala posao, sjediti doma za istim postaje... dosadno
<guest_> @vileni_ misliš na nekakvo kabliranje i mrežašenje?
<SilverSpace> danas se ne zivi samo od jednod znanja :)
<guest_> @SilverSpace Da, ali što je to više? To mene zanima. SQL? C#? C++? Šta? Otkud uopće početi?
<hbogner> moj prvi kontakt s linuxom preko ssh 1999, a prvi desktop use 2003
<guest_> cd ..
<guest_> ne radi XD
<vileni_> guest_: kao hobi? mislim na obradu drva, uzgajanje vrta, cuvanje ovaca
<vileni_> sa najblizim internetom jedno pola sata voznje
<jelly> kuhanje!
<jelly> da "uzgajanje vrta"
<guest_> hm..
<guest_> ne mogu se snaći u tom linuxu
<vileni_> guest_: koliko dugo ga koristis?
<guest_> još sam k tome malo disleksičan
<vileni_> ja sam vjerojatno jedan od mladjih usera ovdje
<guest_> pa mi čitanje predstavlja problem
<guest_> a te knjižurine su ogromne,
<guest_> smuči mi se odmah
<guest_> a htio bi učit
<vileni_> pa pomalo
<vileni_> napravi neku sitnicu, pa neku drugu, koristi ga, vidi sto ti fali, sto bi htio napraviti, pa polako kreni
<guest_> koristim ga dvije godine
<guest_> ti?
<vileni_> 11
<guest_> jedan od mlađih juzera :D
<vileni_> ovdje, da :)
<guest_> koji sam ja njub haha
<guest_> sram me
<jelly> svi smo bili njubi jednom
<vileni_> a cuj, 5 godina poslije sam vec servere instaliravao i odrzavao iz gusta, pa za neke pare
<vileni_> sad mi je to izvor zarade :)
<guest_> cek, vileni, ti si admin?
<jelly> gledam neke tehnicare na poslu koji su postali manageri i sefovi, nakon 5 godina ne-ucenja opet su tudumi i njubi
<guest_> Koje ste godište vi tu?
<vileni_> junior na papiru, senior medju kolegama
<obruT> guest_: svi smo mladjahni, 90-to na vise
<vileni_> cak imam i neke certificate za zalijepiti na zid
<guest_> RCHE?
<vileni_> imam i windows certifikate doduse, pa me zapadne svako windows sranje
<jelly> obruT: aha, '76 mladjahni :-)
<SilverSpace> obruT: oo pa ti si ziv :)
<vileni_> rhcsa, rhce, pola lpi
<SilverSpace> lurkas
<vileni_> ccna koji je istekao
<obruT> jelly: :)
<vileni_> i par windows koji su bili free
<guest_> vileni koje si ti godište?
<vileni_> 82
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam ja najstariji ž:)
<obruT> vileni_: dete :)
<SilverSpace> 64
<vileni_> obruT: suti, ti imas vise igracki od mene!
<guest_> Dobra ste ekipa
<vileni_> :D
<guest_> Mislim da ću se registrirat na forum
<SilverSpace> obruT: si vidio novi rpi zero w
<hbogner> guest_, polako krenes, korak po korak
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesam, cini se skroz ok za pare.. jedino me nervira sto jos uvijek nemos narucit vise od 1 komada... ne kuzim tu politiku :P
<vileni_> samo daj, ovdje ces se vise naslusati o hamburgerima i F1 nego o linuxu, ali kad se prica o linuxu onda su to obicno kvalitetne informacije :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: da ne stignu napraviti pa da bi svi dobili :)
<guest_> vileni_, u kojim jezicima znaš programirati?
<guest_> Å¡ta sam napravio?
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> jesmo sretni i mudri i pametni sto amazon koristimo? :D
<vileni_> guest_: ja programirati? znam promijeniti par linija u tudjim programima i sklepati bash skripte sa google-fu mocima
<vileni_> Mmike: kao da je jedini koji je dozivio fail :)
<vileni_> po zadnjoj procjeni imaju 1.3mil servera
<Mmike> linode ftw :D
<Mmike> lik jedan kojem odrzavam neke servere me zicao da mu slozim ceph
<Mmike> za object store
<Mmike> reko,de, brate, amazon s3, kaki ceph, jeftinije, lakse, manje izjeba
<Mmike> jucer dobijam sms od njega: "ETO TI NA! Kad dizes ceph?"
<jelly> lol
<vileni_> pa bolje google onda
<vileni_> napravis s3 sa failvoer na google 
<vileni_> jebo ceph
<vileni_> svaki put kad se razletio neznam kako i zasto se popravio
<jelly> Mmike: a jel ceph ima s3 api?  :-)
<Mmike> naravno! :)
<Mmike> http://docs.ceph.com/docs/master/radosgw/
<Mmike> sad, kak radi, to je pitanje :)
<Mmike> u openstacku za openstack djidje radi ok
<Mmike> al kad ga najasis sa 1001 porno slicicom, nemre, umre, spor je
<Mmike> doduse, sad ima ovaj bluestore 'engine' 
<Mmike> pa bi kao to moralo biti brze bolje jace
<Mmike> al' nisam proboa jos
<dodobas> rebrica ... mmm
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> i dalje ne radi
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<hbogner> ivoks, jesi prelio tastatru sa krvlju djevice? znas da je to jedan or requirementsa? :D
<ivoks> otvoren sam za prijedloge
<ivoks> stroj mi se buta s mreze
<ivoks> dobije ip adresu
<ivoks> pocne uzimati grub
<ivoks> i onda grub ostane u command promptu
<ivoks> a na switchu vidim ARP flood
<ivoks> ako instaliram sustav na stroj, sve radi; doduse, ne dobije dhcp od prve, al to je bio portfast iskljucen, koji sam ukljucio
<Mmike> dodobas, mostovi?
<dodobas> Mmike: a sto nije bio takav neki dogovor ? :)
<dodobas> ipak je 'cista srijeda' .. ")
<Mmike> moze, moze
<Mmike> ja moram bratica od zene furat sa sobom
<Mmike> al' simpatican je lik, tako da nije bed
<dodobas> say when ...
<dodobas> meni treba do tamo 10min
<jelly> madafak
<jelly> Mmike: pazi ovaj izvadak iz upita (za fush):
<jelly> Imamo sada vec povecu MongoDB bazu (1TB) na Google Cloudu gdje za backup koristimo mongodump ali samo taj dump traje gotovo dva dana i backup radimo jednom tjedno.
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> jelly, smijem to c/p na facebook, obfuscirat cu ti nickname? :D
<Mmike> jelly, nek rsyncaju, ugase mongo, rsyncaju opet, upale mongo
<Mmike> a onda mogu mongodump radit direktno iz datafileova, mongod ne mora raditi opce
<jelly> gugl ima snapshote, a i lvm bi mogao bit opcija
<Mmike> nek se maknu s tog falusnog datastorea
<jelly> Mmike: jel mongo ima neki interni sync() kao sto mysql ima FLUSH, za konzistenciju
<jelly> ili je jedino sigurno ugasit
<jelly> Mmike: ne smijes na fejs jer ce se customer/bivsi sef prepoznat :-D
<Mmike> jelly, jedino sigurno ugasit
<Mmike> stovise, nit mongodump ti nije siguran :)
<jelly> https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/backup-with-filesystem-snapshots/
<Mmike> nema konzistenciju
<jelly> aha, znaci ni ono sto sad imaju mozda nije dobro :-)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> cim imaju mongod - nije dobro
<Mmike> osim ak im to nije caching baza ili tak nest
<jelly> cisto sumnjam
<jelly> a koliko njemu treba da se stopa i starta i probudi i krene primati zahtjeve
<vileni_> sa 1TB?
<vileni_> dvije vjecnosti
<vileni_> ako je produkcija i 3
<vileni_> :)
<jelly> naravno da je produkcija, cisto sumnjam da imaju ne-produkciju 
<jelly> doduse ovisi tko im je arhitektirao
<vileni_> jelly: znas kako kazu, svi imaju dev environment, samo su neki sretni da imaju i produkciju zasebno
<jelly> nemoj mi, sad sam se sjetio necega sto vec 2, ne 3 godine guram da maknu test i devel okruzenje sa istog produkcijskog servera
<jelly> sad sam ljut, a nemam vremena biti ljut :-)
<vileni_> ja imam 400 dana star ticket za migraciju sa 11.10 za jedan dev stroj, a nema developera da mi potvrdi da je dobro migrirano
<Mmike> jelly, odmah
<Mmike> jelly, nema tu buffer cachea i inih sranja, plain and simple :)
<jelly> 11.10 :-)
<jelly> "kaeto LTS"
<jelly> Mmike: ma, gledam dal da uzmem taj fush ili ne tj. koliko bi sranja moglo biti, a do sad sam uspjesno izbjegavao mongo
<Mmike> jelly, a cuj, nova tehnologija, koristena je, naucit ces
<Mmike> "nova" u smislu da ju ne poznas
<jelly> nije problem sto je nova, problem je sto ne volim stvari na koje popizdis jer imaju tisucu zackoljica
<jelly> (kao na primjer 99% open sourcea)
<vileni_> rm -rf /var/lib/mongod *mic drop*
<vileni_> i trazi nagradu za rjesavanje dusevnih boli
<hbogner> ak je gitlab mogao mozes i ti  :D
<dokma> a #croatia mrtvilo... ih.
<vileni_> svakom se desi gitlab zajeb, ali onaj restore, jao :)
<ivoks> Mmike: alexis osla u digital ocean
<ivoks> Mmike: eto ti veza :)
<ivoks> jelly: hah... isti problem i kada idem samo izmedju dva fizicka stroja
<ivoks> jelly: tak da sad vec sumnjam na switch
<ivoks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24089643/
<ivoks> ima netko ideju sto bi moglo ovome biti uzrok?
<nicols> ojla
<nicols> ivoks: misliš to što se toliko ponavljaju arpovi?
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> to je jedino sto se ovdje i vidi
<ivoks> meni se cini kao da je negdje loop
<ivoks> obje ove mac adrese su po jedan port na dva odvojena servera, bez bonda ili nekih kerefeka
<ivoks> nema ni bridgeva
<ivoks> osim ako... hm...
<Mmike> ivoks: woo :)
<Mmike> ivoks: btw, di je Uros sad? jos uvijek juju, ili?
<ivoks> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2FtG6lY5/1488361920.JPG
<ivoks> nope... vise ne znam sto bi napravio
<Mmike> ivoks: odakle je to?
<nicols> ivoks: kojom nardbom to dumpaš?
<ivoks> nicols: tcpdump
<ivoks> mozda je ovo problem do kartice
<ivoks> jer jedno kada se sustav instalira sa CDa, sve je ok
<ivoks> After trying the same procedure on the production box, it was still not succesfull. The only was I can get PXE boot to work on the production hyper-v host was to disable the vmq setting. Otherwise I get the PXE-E11: ARP timeout.
<ivoks> fuck intel.
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> virtualke rade normalno
<ivoks> fino se butnu s mreze i sve ok
<ivoks> stroj na kojem je ta virtualka, on kad se pxe buta, ode u 3pm
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1437353
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1437024
<ivoks> pas mater takvim nicovima
<ivoks> http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/grub.git/commit/?id=4fe8e6d4a1279b1840171d8e797d911cd8443333
<ivoks> to ovak nekak izgleda
<ivoks> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/220653963/10G.png
<ivoks> jelly: ^ :)
<jelly> flešaj zadnji firmver za mrežne i pomoli se :-)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> to moram napraviti na 20 servera
<ivoks> na dvije kartice
<ivoks> a nemam OS na tim serverima
<ivoks> radje si popravim grub, pa onda flesham
<ivoks> buildanje gruba traje vjecno...
<jelly> 1) butaš .iso image sa firmverom preko ipmi/idrac/ilo/amm/kita, da bi mogao 2) butat preko pxe :->
<jelly> koja smijurija, kolega pokušava poslati key i cert u firmu Majku, antivirus zamijeni cert sa porukom da je zlonamjerni attachment maknut a private key uredno ostavi
<Tomy> jelly: ta firma Majka je mnogo cudna biljka
<Mmike> jedini tko koristi portse sam trenutno ja :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> novi kodi
<Mmike> sacmo vidjet kak ce se sve razletjet
<SilverSpace> OUT OF STOCK
 * sillyslux napravio 10GB swapfile...
<obruT> sta ce ti to ?  swap je obsolete :)
<sillyslux> ako nevalja popravit cu stvari s cekicom
<obruT> onaj tren kad komp zaswapa vise od megabajta -> trk u ducan po jos RAM-a :)
<sillyslux> imam tu, jos zapakovano
<sillyslux> a nemam di stavit
<sillyslux> i ploca ne podrzava vise
<obruT> ak ploca ne podrzava vise, jebiga...
<sillyslux> ja bi sad plaka malo
<obruT> mozemo zajedno ak ce ti bit lakse
<sillyslux> aj ne jos
<sillyslux> da vidim hoceli taj swap sta ucinit
<sillyslux> ey covjece, browser, node u consoli i taj glupi atom editor, i ode...
<obruT> koliko rama imas ?
<sillyslux> sve samo zbog javascripte
<sillyslux> 4GB
<obruT> browser oce pojest...
<obruT> al za tak malo stvari, 4 GB bi trebalo bit ok
<sillyslux> ja sve po 1gb barem
<sillyslux> ma kakvi
<sillyslux> nikad mu nije dosta 
<sillyslux> eh vec se ne sjecam kak je bilo sa swap partiticijom na ssd-u prije 2-3 tjedna
<sillyslux> ali nesto mije smetalo
<sillyslux> pa sam swap ugasio, pa onda vec 10 puta resetira
<sillyslux> i vise
<sillyslux> to inace nikad neradim
<obruT> ne znam jel pametno stavljati swap na SSD, je brze, al ne znam koliko ga zdere...
<sillyslux> pa dobro je ribalo po njoj
<sillyslux> u 4-5 godina
<sillyslux> negdje sam vidio cifre
<sillyslux> ali cinimise da je jos ok
<sillyslux> Lifetime_Writes_GiB 6761
<sillyslux> 120GB ssd
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-02
<SilverSpace> jutr
<sillyslux> eyya
<dodobas> burro
<Mmike> feew
<Mmike> beew
<Mmike> dodobas, dobra su rebrica u mostovima! Ne k'o u R&Bju, al' dobra, dobra!
<dodobas> Mmike: dap
<obruT> SilverSpace: https://hackaday.io/project/19035-zerophone-a-raspberry-pi-smartphone/log/51839-project-description-and-frequently-asked-questions
<obruT> i tak.. tinyurl i slicno :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) svasta
<vileni_> Mmike: lijepo da si javio da se jede tamo :P
<Mmike> vileni_, jbg, bili ste pre pasivni jucer tu a ja sam morao otic, i onda sam isao s braticem od zene kad sam se nasao s njim i tak
<Mmike> mozemo danas? :D 
<pav> runka!
<pav> Mmike: jel netko rekao "hrana"? ;-)
<vileni_> Mmike: sva sreca pa je zena preventivno napravila rucak :P i za danas
<vileni_> a kad sam te pitao dan prije za submarine si rekao da neces stici, ali kad se rebrica spomenu..
<vileni_> neznam kako bi izgledalo u dostavi to
<vileni_> imaju u ponudi
<Mmike> vileni_, dostava, pih :)
<vileni_> jucer su sefu i kolegi dostavili napola sirovu piletinu iz mostova
<SilverSpace> opet hrana :)
<Mmike> vileni_, ovo jucer je fakat bilo dobro
<Mmike> ne k'o R&B, oni su kraljevi
<Mmike> al' za 23 klase iznad Batka, SuperRibsGrilla, Grane a bogme i Zvonca
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> pa F1 nam pocinje ovaj mjesec
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de ti je brojac onaj?
<vileni_> nadam se da i motogp pocinje
<vileni_> 26.3. tek
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> e motogp to cekam jos i više
<vileni_> takoje, zna SilverSpace sta valja!
<SilverSpace> htop
<SilverSpace> tele 
<SilverSpace> krivi terminal
<Vlado9A> lol
<pav> ovo će ući u modu SilverSpace :) Zar ne hbogner ? :-P
<SilverSpace> pav: nisam ni prvi ni zadnji :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> kad sam, jucer ili prekjucer
<pav> SilverSpace: naravno da nisi :-) 
<pav> moglo bi ući u modu, baš zato
<SilverSpace> visio mi program u pozadini pa sam ga morao ubit 
<hbogner> 24 hours since last htop incident :D
<obruT> sta ? opet bi mi pusila ? daj si nadji nekog drugog....
<obruT> ups, krivi terminal
<hbogner> obruT, fulao si ceo fudbal
<obruT> :)
<hbogner> htop je u modi
<obruT> ok
<obruT> htop
<hbogner> :P
<pav> hbogner: nije fulao fudbal, svatko o tome Å¡to je njemu bitno :-D
<SilverSpace> o jebo te ebay imam 15 paketica koji treba doci 
<SilverSpace> postar ce poludit :)
<pav> hbogner:  Mmike i vileni_ o hrani, SilverSpace i ti o htop, obruT , ah obruT jelte... :-P
<hbogner> :D
<pav> :-D
<SilverSpace> xkill
<SilverSpace> Out of stock
<SilverSpace> Zero W
 * Mmike ce danas odnijet biciklo u Bismarck
<vileni_> odnijet? u tako losem je stanju?
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> :P
<pav> jelly: ako pratiš, VMware vSAN™ for Business Critical Applications, Webinar Speaker: Dejan Grubić, Senior Systems Engineer, VMware. Start Date:07/03/2017, Start Time:10:00 AM CET, uration:60 minutes
<jelly> uration: 1 ura
<jelly> taman bi nam tad negdje trebao stići hardver za cluster koji ce imat vsan
<pav> C/p error :P Duration
<jelly> uration je bolje :-)
<jelly> taj vsan ima fora fichure
<pav> jelly: ima još jedan fičur ovog webinara
<pav> "(in Croatian)"
<pav> :)
<obruT> pav: imas neki link ?
<pav> obruT: meni je poziv došao kroz neku maillistu VMwareta. Vjerujem da nije predavanje nije zatvorenog tipa čaki i ako nisi na lisi kontakata u Partner Networku
<pav> imam link iz svog maila
<pav> obruT:  moug ti forwardirat mail sa listom webinara i botunom "Register" za svaki
 * Mmike ide u beefshop danas :D
<SilverSpace> kaj bus tam :)
<jelly> na svinjetinu, sigurno
<pav> ;-) ovčetinu
<pav> Hybrid shutdown a.k.a "Fast Startup" i Windows 10, ne znam kome to treba uopće. Vidio sam gomilu laptopa koji se zbune kad je uključena ta opcija, uključno i moj Asus X751. Bottom line is: kad želim shutdown laptopa odem na opciju "Restart" :-D
<pav> I Windowsi na to naprave najnormalniji shutdown. Ako slučano kliknem "Shutdown", sve je lijepo, makina se sruši ali gori lampica napajanja i lap cucla bateriju.
 * pav is now playing: Dubioza Kolektiv - No Escape (from Balkan)
<SilverSpace> pav: kaj radis na balkonu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<pav> balkonu SilverSpace ? :-)
<Vlado9A> pav sluša besplatne mp3-ca :)
<Vlado9A> *mp3-ce
<pav> Vlado9A: actually it is Radio 101 stream
 * pav is now playing: Good Charlotte - Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous
 * Vlado9A is listening to Good Charlotte - Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous ::: http://s8.iqstreaming.com:8006/stream
<pav> i slažem proračun za slijedeću makinu
<Vlado9A> lucky you :)
<Vlado9A> ja cu pricekati da mi sva ova skalamerija kaj imam pokrepa, pa cu onda raditi proracune :)
<pav> Vlado9A: radim proračun da vidim isplati li se uopće nova makina
<pav> Jer ovo što imam je kupljeno 2011 i nadograđivano. No nekako ždere puno struje...
<pav> Radit ću proračun bazian na nekom Kabylake-u, no kad dođe vrijeme kupovine, vjerojatno će biti Cannonlake proc
<Mmike> krivo
<Mmike> ryzen treba kupit
<pav> hm 350$ proc
<pav> Mmike: to je stvar religije :-P
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> to fakat nema veze s religijom
<pav> možda za tebe. Nikad nisam imao AMD proc u makini. Kao ni nVidia grafulju
<pav> osim jelte nVidije koja je u lapu, no to je OK
<SilverSpace> esc
<obruT> pav: ja od pentiuma mmx do prije mjesec dana nisam imao intela u makini :)
<obruT> bio sam nestrpljiv (a fakat mi je dobro doslo)... inace bi uzeo ryzena defintivino
<pav> obruT: to i pričam Mmajku, to je stvar religije
<obruT> pa vidis da nije cim sam ja uzeo intela :) uzeo sam ono sto je u tom trenutku bilo najbolje :)
<obruT> najbolje -> za moje potrebe
<pav> Ne bih (ako ne moram) kupio AMD proc, LG telefon, itd... ima toga još
<obruT> jebiga, onda plati vise za istu stvar :P
<pav> bwah, istu stvar
<pav> kak se Asus telefonima ne događa da crknu unutar tri mjeseca nakon isteka garanice, a za LG telefone (o našao sam i za televizore) počinju pravi problemi kda prođe taj rok?
<obruT> pa eto, mozes za iste (ili cak manje, ryzen je jeftiniji) pare uzet 4/16 intela ili 8/16 amd-a...
<pav> garancije*
<obruT>  4/16 -> 4/8
<obruT> a s AMD-ovima pocnu problemi kad dodje rok ? :)
<obruT> ja jos uvijek vrtim 10 godina stare procesore i eto, nema problema
<pav> na stranu ryzen obruT, moj animozitet prema AMD CPUovima seže u doba kad neki OSevi i neke aplikacije jednostavno nisu htjeli radititi, pa se izdavao "AMD patch"
<obruT> ja nemam animozitet prema tim nekim stvarima, gledam sto mi u datom trenutku daje najvise za pare koje sam spreman dati
<vileni_> dakle nista konkretno, relevatno, ili cak iz ovog desetljeca?
<vileni_> ja sam isto mrzio lg, prije 10 godina i vise
<pav> I ja vrtim stare procesore, evo ovaj i7-950 bi i dalje bio u mašini a ne u ladici da ga nisam zamijenio Xeonom istog socketa
<vileni_> sad mi je najbolji mob ikad
 * obruT ne brani AMD, fakat sam otvoren za sve sto se nudi na trzistu :)
<vileni_> sve ima svoju svrhu
<pav> vileni_: za LG ima cijla Å¡uma torija zavjere iz 2015.
<vileni_> pav: obozavam teorije zavjere, kad sjedim na wc-u :)
<vileni_> i citam iste na lg koji ce crknuti svakog trena jer je 3 i pol godine star
<pav> i ja naravno imam sličam tretman prema TZ, ali kad 30-40 ljudi sa svih krajeva svijeta raspravlja na forumu kako su im na LG TVu prestali raditi HDMI ulazi unutar uskog intervala ...
<pav> nije to teorija zavjere, jelte. To je bug u LG TVu.  Tko je imao garanciju, došao je lik iz LG-a i zamjenio MBO u TVu
<vileni_> nisam ja rekao da je teorija zavjere, ti si :)
<pav> tko nije imao garanciju, ponuda je bila oko 200+ US$ za "popravak"
<vileni_> a imali su opoziv cak
<jelly> TZ=UTC
<pav> TZ = teorija zavjere jelly :-p
<vileni_> to ko i dns
<pav> evo nešto veselije: https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2017/03/fosili.jpg
<vileni_> nas junior developer je od tih mladih kojima je tesko samoglasnik staviti, pa kad pita sta jedemo dns dobije 8.8.8.8
<pav> LOL vileni_ 
<jelly> sta jedete dns?
<pav> dns za promjenu 8.8.4.4
<pav> i7-7700K 350$ za naše dilmeze znači 350$+PVD, koliko vidim na stranicama adm.hr
<pav> PDV* jelte, danas sam sikledičan :-)
<pav> oh Intel... treba čitati i sitnopis o cijenama
<pav> "Recommended Customer Price (RCP) is pricing guidance only for Intel products. Prices are for direct Intel customers, typically represent 1,000-unit purchase quantities, and are subject to change without notice. "
<jelly> ako negdje pise $350 cijena u americi, to obicno ispadne 3500kn kad dodje do ovdje
<pav> jelly: pa, dosta toga se promijenilo otkad smo u EU
<pav> INTEL Core i7 7700K, 4200/4500 MHz  3.113,88
<pav> kn
<pav>  za smrtinke, HGshop
<pav> hm. c/p want baad
<sillyslux> 91 W
<sillyslux> tdp
<pav> sillyslux: s nižim clockom manje troši :-)
<jelly> pav: pa, promijenilo se za 10% koliko vidim
<pav> ma kad bi svi zarađivli masno.
<pav> jelly: isti takav mogu dobiti s preporučenom VPC 2.891,31 i još na to dobim rabat kd nabave preko 10%
<pav> i to ne s druge strane planete, već tu iz HR, platim i sutra ga imam.
<jelly> sto nije "customer price"
<sillyslux> eh tako ja vec pola dana na 1600MHz a pola na 2400, bas lipo da sam nasa konfiguraciju za to, prije se nije smanio pa je temperatura skocila na blizu 100°C svako malo
<pav> hm VPC bi trebala biti customer price :-)
<pav> jelly: u nejasnoj (zakonskoj) regulativi ovdje, ja stavim VPC pa je izražavam s PDVom, bez PDV-a, s rabatom ili bez njega. Sankciaj uglavnom nema dok je cijena izražena u kunama :-D
<pav> uglavnom mogu računati oko 3Kkn za proc :-)
<pav> vjerojatno još skoro toliko za neki MBO koji vrijedi
<pav> kao što sam i mislio, izbor MBO se drastično smanji kad kliknem na kućicu USB 3.1
<ivoks> ha!
<ivoks> ivoks    pts/0    2001:67c:1560:80 13:49    2.00s  0.06s  0.00s w
<ivoks> moj ISP mi daje pristup mom stroju preko ipv6
<ivoks> $ ssh jupiter.init.hr 
<ivoks> Warning: Permanently added the RSA host key for IP address '2a01:4f8:150:8305::2' to the list of known hosts.
<ivoks> sminka
<obruT> nego, htio bih si za doma nabaviti fizicki whiteboard, da mogu flomasterom pisat i brisat koliko hocu... jel kupovao tko i gdje ?  nesto tipa 100x60 cm do 150x100 cm... 
<pav> Ok, i MBO dilemu Intel H170 vs. Intel H170 sam razjasnio, koga zanimaju detalji Å¡aljem linkove
<pav> Ok, i MBO dilemu Intel H170 vs. Intel Z170 sam razjasnio, koga zanimaju detalji Å¡aljem linkove
<pav> obruT: kako danas prodaju bijelu tehniku i kompjutere u istom dućanu, probaj kod svog lokalnog dilera harwareom , možda ima :-)
<hbogner> obruT, ima u ducanima sa skolskom opremom, zena kupovala za skolu prosle godine
<hbogner> cca 200-300kn
<obruT> hmm, ducan sa skolskom opremom, tamo nisam ulazio 17 godina... valjda cu naci neki ;)
<obruT> jebote, ne znam ni racunat, 22 godine :)
<hbogner> u karlovcu je tpo uzela u lin trgovini
<hbogner> sad di u zagrebu traziti...
<pav> obruT: Narodne novine, Mladost?
<obruT> pav: budem se malo prodjirao, mislim da se sjecam gdje je bilo takvih ducana :)
<hbogner> http://www.svezakucuidom.com/ploca-magnetna-za-pisanje-60x90cm.html
<obruT> ono sto je sigurno: ubice me zena kad to donesem doma
<hbogner> http://www.svezakucuidom.com/knjizara-i-papirnica/za-prezentaciju.html
<obruT> hbogner: thanx... vec sam guglao malo, naso sam nesto negdje, ali me zanimalo jel mozda netko vec kupovao negdje
<pav> egzotika, sviđa mi se - Asus Z170-PREMIUM: Thunderbolt, Up to 12V/3A, 36W charging support, Daisy-chain up to 6  Thunderbolt devices, Data transfer rate up to 40 Gbps
<SilverSpace> obruT: moja sestra u skoli ima od stoljnjaka plasticnog napravljeno preko ploce jer ima alergiju na kredu :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim ja ovaj pajton nist
<vileni_> hello world
<jelly> print ("hello world")
<dodobas> Mmike: a dragi ... sta je tu je ... :)
<ivoks> mislim da vise nikad necu imati nikakvog posla s nijemcima :)
<ivoks> postali su toliko pedantni da sam pricaju a nis ne rade :)
<Mmike> dodobas, I'd appreciate your help ;)
<Mmike> u biti mislim da sam skuzio
<Mmike> neki kurac koji je 'pip installiran' (jebo pip) mijenja sys.path
<dodobas> Mmike: a mislim ... dobio si ogdovor na pitanje kako si ga postavio :)
<Mmike> ma nisam postavio  pitanje jos
<Mmike> ~> python -m lazr.restfulclient.resource
<Mmike> /usr/bin/python: No module named restfulclient
<Mmike> lik trazi modul u /usr/local/
<Mmike> a tamo ga, naravno, nema ;)
<Mmike> ima ga tu:
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> dpkg -L python-lazr.restfulclient | grep resource.py
<Mmike> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/resource.py
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-03
<dodobas> burro
<vileni_> jutro
<ivoks> dosta... prelazim na chrome
<ivoks> nemrem vise firefoxu
<obruT> ma super je firefox, u danasnje vrijeme sa strojevima od 2cpu svaki s 12 coreove i hyperthreadingom, 256 GB RAM-a, firefox je cak i upotrebljiv :P
<ivoks> ma chrome ima profile puno bolje rijesene
<dodobas> zasto ne onda chromiuim ?
<infy-> https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium
<jelly> 13071 N   05:57 03.03.17 Tigar Flasteri    (  0) [SPAM:#####] Dosta vam je bolova? Tigar flaster protiv bolova pomaže!
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> fora je ovaj keep.google.com
<Mmike> Hello hello?
<Mmike> imal' koga?
<vileni_> nema
<Mmike> http://use-the-index-luke.com/sql/join/nested-loops-join-n1-problem <- on 'why ORMs suck', in a polite way :)
<obruT> opet ovaj o ORM-ovima
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam neki dan radio na jedno aplikaciji i vjerovao ili ne, koristio ORM za neke stvari, ubrzalo razvoj 50%, ako nadjes jedan jedini los query generiran s tim ORM-om, placam burger i pivu :)
<obruT> generiran -> generiran u mojoj aplikaciji :)
<Mmike> obruT, meni se cini da ti samo mislis da koristis ORM ;)
<Mmike> razvoj mozda je ubrzan, al' ti na kraju baza uzdise od suludih kverija
<obruT> pa moje aplikacije ne uzdisu, u tome i je fora, ORM treba znati koristit :)
<Mmike> SELECT .. FROM ... WHERE EXSITS (SELECT ... FROM WHERE IN SELECT (... SELECT ...( SELECT ... ) ) ) ) )... ) ) ) )
<Mmike> jest, jest, i PHP treba znat koristit :)
<obruT> ja ORM koristim za: insert jednog entiteta, brisanje jednog entiteta, dohvacanje jednog entiteta po kljucu i update jednog entiteta, eventualno za dohvacanje vise entiteta s trivijalnim querijem... i za to ti daleko ubrza razvoj jer te postedi dosadnih repetitivnih pizdarija...
<obruT> bilo kakve slozene querije pises sam
<Mmike> koji/ciji ORM koristis?
<obruT> ne postoji niti jedan jedini los query u aplikaciji :)
<obruT> za PHP sam koristio doctrine
<Mmike> bed s ORMovima je sto ti oni dizajniraju bazu - napravis klasu Covjek i onda kazes Covjek.serialize() (ili sto vec) i ovaj ti ispljune tablicu 
<Mmike> i onda kad nizes stvari okolo dobijes nakaradan model
<obruT> opet krivo, normalan ORM ne treba uopce generirat bazu, nikad niti jednom ormu nisam dao da mi kreira bazu
<Mmike> znaci, ti sam napravis bazu
<obruT> sam kreiram tablice i sve i definiram klase za ORM
<Mmike> i onda se ORM spoji i sam prouci to sve?
<Mmike> i napravi ti klase?
<obruT> ne, sam napravim klase (nes ti posla, obican POJO s anotacijama)
<Mmike> (sto je opet nakaradno, rekao bih, because object-relational mismatch)
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> znaci, ne koristis ORM, samo mislis da koristis ORM :)
<Mmike> obruT, zato i nemas problema sa 'ORM/ORW' :)
<obruT> kao sto rekoh, uzmem od njega ono sto je upotrebljivo i skratim vrijeme razvoja ne pisuci dosadne stvari
<obruT> kad kreiras model klasu mozes mu anotirati ili programatski dati sve potrebno, koji je tip, relacije i to
<obruT> pa on sam to zna povezat i sve
<Mmike> da, to nije ORM, oburt :)
<obruT> je, mapira objekte na relacije :)
<Mmike> ne, ti si ih izmapirao :)
<Mmike> onak kak hoces i kak mislis da treba
<Mmike> a ne onak kak ORM misli da treba
<Mmike> i sam pises storane procedure koje obavljaju posao
<Mmike> tipa 'knjizi racun' :D
<obruT> kakve sad storane procedure ?
<Mmike> pa, imas biznis logiku u bazi, right, nemas ju naokolo? :) Imas storanu proceduru koja obavlja posao, nemas php/python/javu koji to rade?
<obruT> kakve veze storana procedura ima s ORM-om ? :)
<obruT> a biznis logika, ovisi o projektu, neke stvari u aplikaciji, neke u bazi... 
<obruT> idem stavit novu mreznu u ESXI serveric da mogu jelly-u vratit njegovu
<obruT> jucer stigla
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> sad da mi netko jos da neki fini JBOD kontroler
<Mmike> platim!
<Mmike> obruT, kak nemas nit jedan u toj svojoj alibabi :)
<obruT> mozda i imam a da ne znam :) treba prorostat po svim kutijama i ormarima
<obruT> bas sam si krenuo radit aplikaciju za inventuru jer ono, znam kupit nesto i posije nac da imam
<obruT> a i imam problem s pronalazenjem... nekad ne mogu naci cijeli kompjuter, sad zamisli da trebam naci neku karticu
<Mmike> ja radim frendu za 'osnovna sredstva' :) 
<Mmike> i 'dugotrajni inventar'
<Mmike> sto je bas ovo kaj ti velis :) 'kaj imam, i u kojoj mi je kutiji' :D
<obruT> kad sam si trazio karticu nadjoh i neku intelicu sto ima iscsi boot support, jel tko isprobavao to na karticama takve klase (rang cijene 600 kn) ?
<obruT> pih, ovo je proslo glatko :) zamijenio karticu, sve radi :)
<obruT> jelly ! :)
<Mmike> =# delete from urls where url_content like '%href=%';
<Mmike> DELETE 5141207
<Mmike> mislio sam da ce ovo trajati 22 dana
<Mmike> bilo je gotovo za 2-3 minute
<dodobas> hebo te storane funkcije ...
<jelly> delete from urls;
<jelly> obruT: tak je to kad imas supportani hardver
<jelly> iscsi ne znam
<obruT> delete from urls where;
<obruT> i ode sve na mysql-u :P
<obruT> jelly: kad ti morem vratit karticu ?
<jelly> obruT: kad god te volja
<obruT> ok, znaci ak je za radnog vremena te uvatim u iskonu ili odmah nakon posla u mirageu ?
<obruT> ili tamo negdje, nije da moramo u birtiju :)
<jelly> ili mozda u vienni
<obruT> Becu ili necemu sto se zove tako ? :)
<jelly> kafic s druge strane bloka
<obruT> aha :) ok :)
<jelly> https://www.google.com/maps/place/Vienna/@45.7992576,15.9557581,325m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0xe372d5da1ad3f4c5!8m2!3d45.7988275!4d15.9569436 
<obruT> nego, jel zlovenac otfurao one kante ili se jos mogu pocepusati one kartice ? :)
<jelly> nije jos
<obruT> opa :)
<obruT> mislim, jel ok da se to povadi, mislim, steta da propadne, kod mene bi bilo fakat iskoristeno, imam par kanti koje jedva cekaju jos mreznih interfaceova :)
<jelly> ok je
<jelly> mislim, tko ce koristit PCI-X kartice
<obruT> pci-x kazes ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/sonyjev-oled-zvuk-proizvodi-iz-ekrana/159008.aspx
<sillyslux> evo rastavio neki doa usb stik, unutra je micro sd kartica bila zalipljena 8gb a za nju kaze da ima 30,6mb idem ja to sve bacit sad
<obruT> u usb sticku je micro sd kartica ? :)
<sillyslux> to da jeli triba slika?
<sillyslux> a mis milit kako to izgleda
<sillyslux> pomalo kreativno
<sillyslux> swapfile mi dobro sluzi
<sillyslux> 6gb memorije su ukupno okupirane
<sillyslux> tak da znam kad kupim nesto, 8 je not good enough
<obruT> ja imam 32 u dvije kante doma i onak, nije da je previse prazno :P
<sillyslux> b/c javascript
<sillyslux> to je 8x ovoga kod mene, svaka...
<sillyslux> :|
<obruT> naso sam neki dan u ladici 16GB za koje sam zaboravo da imam :P
<obruT> pricam o novijem ramu, je li, staroga imam milion plocica :)
<sillyslux> eh dabi ima to di metnit
<sillyslux> ah one stare.. kad skupis 10kg, prodaj na ebayu sa 1-2kkn
<sillyslux> sbog zlata unutra
<sillyslux> http://www.ebay.de/itm/500-g-Keramik-CPU-Schrott-Goldcap-486-und-386-Goldgewinnung-Recovery-Gold-/272564337985?hash=item3f7619bd41:g:5rwAAOSwUKxYd6m0
<obruT> jao procesora !
<sillyslux> evo jos
<sillyslux> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_sop=1&_nkw=ram+cpu+schrott&rt=nc&LH_Auction=1
<jelly> kakav je to Å¡rot
<obruT> intel Å¡rot :)
<sillyslux> Å¡rot kojeg se ne baca
<SilverSpace> http://www.antoniob.com/hr/tecaj-ekstenzija.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo ti jedan zanimljiv nadojeb :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja sam za to nekad jako davno napravio shell skriptu... zvala se tecaj.sh :)
<obruT> skidala bi podakte s hnb weba i kesirala neko vrijeme da opetovan upit ne skida opet s neta
<obruT> i naravno radila konverzije
<sillyslux> u strah me to instalirat, sta to radi?
<sillyslux> ah ekstenzija-nadojeb, a ja cita eksistenzija+zajeb
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne valja mi ta
<Mmike> sa HNBa uzima tecaj
<Mmike> meni treba od moje banke
<Mmike> HNB veli da je kupovni za dolar 7.02
<Mmike> a meni banka kupuje od mene za 6.89
<sillyslux> i ovi kaze 7,02 https://www.google.com/search?q=1dollar+kuna&oq=1dollar+kuna&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.3714j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha tebi treba bankovni tecaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, naravno, pa ne mijenjam novce u HNBu :)
<obruT> pa mijenjaj :)
<SilverSpace> mjenjaj banku :)
<SilverSpace> ili firmu :)
<jelly> jebemti MegaCli i ko ga je izmislio
<jelly> Mmike, mijenjaj u mjenjacnici, uvijek ima bolji tecaj od pbz-a
<Mmike> jelly, riznice u bankama imaju bolji tecaj, samo moras s puno para doc
<Mmike> i da
<Mmike> megacli je sranje :)
<Mmike> mislim da lik koji je to osmislio je davno umro od stucanja
<Mmike> i on i majka mu
 * pav čisti F710
<vileni_> ja sam zakljucio da mi se neda podesavati nista pa sam uzeo 2x xbox wireless kontrolera
<jelly> nemrem ga nikako pokrenuti na debianu 7, trazi nesto u /proc/devices sto ne postoji i umre, nikad ni ne pogleda /dev/mptctl
<jelly> sad razmisljam napraviti ld_preload fejk /proc/devices 
<jelly> ali ono...
<pav> Å¡rot na kilo :-)
<obruT> Å¡rot na kile se kupovalo dok se imalo pilice doma :)
<obruT> a ovaj moderni Å¡rot, Å¡ta ja znam, nisam vidio kokosi da zoblju procesore
<pav> ah sjećanja, obruT :-)
<pav> no kako je krenulo sa Handleom, uskoro bi mogli imati i kokoši koje zoblju procesore :-)
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7xvqQeoA8c
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Introducing Handle :: Duration: 01:37 :: Views: 4,891,813 uploaded by BostonDynamics :: 70,193 likes :: 1,237 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> Kako hrana može ostati zarobljena unuter xbox kontrolera? Da ne gledam i vidim to, ne bi vjerovao na riječ :-)
<pav> unutar* jelte...
<jelly> ahaaaaa
<jelly> trebam lsiutil a ne megacli
<ivoks> ima i megasascli
<ivoks> mozda i to trebas
<obruT> ima tko za preporucit kakav AP s podrskom za ac, da ima barem jedan GB ethernet port, da se moze skonfati vise SSID-ova da svaki bude u drugom VLAN-u, dakle da se AP moze trunkati na drugi switch/router i slati tagirani promet...
<ivoks> unifi
<obruT> unifi ima ac podrsku ?
<ivoks> https://unifi-hd.ubnt.com/
<obruT> nije bas ni jeftin...
<ivoks> kak nije
<ivoks> 150 dolara
<ivoks> https://store.ubnt.com/unifi/unifi-ac-pro.html
<obruT> pa cuj, za nesto po doma, mozda i je :) mislim da cu ubost nekog mikrotika :)
<ivoks> ja sam bas ugradio 15ak ovih
<ivoks> u jedan dvorac :)
<ivoks> imam posvuda te unifie
<ivoks> nikad nikakvih problema
<obruT> vjerujem da su ok, vidim da se mogu i preko PoE napajat sto je skroz ok
<Mmike> obruT, mikrotik
<obruT> Mmike: gledam onaj hap ac
<Mmike> obruT, to ja imam
<Mmike> 600-700 kuna je kostao, 5 gigabit portova, radi k'o veliki
<Mmike> bas sutra cem slozim novi vlan i ssid za goste
<Mmike> jako sam zadovoljan
<obruT> inace imam doma dva njihova switcha i dva routera, rade skroz ok, za po doma ima sve sto treba
<Mmike> malo je zdrkano sucelje (cmdline), al' kad se naviknes, fakat je dobro
<obruT> meni ce trebat par ssid-ova/vlanova
<Mmike> mislim da nemas ogranicenja
<obruT> ak je standarno mikrotik sucelje, navikao sam :)
<obruT> mislim da mikrotik cli
<Mmike> eto :)
<ivoks> ja sam imao mikrotik antenu za ac
<ivoks> nakon sto je radila dva mjeseca, poceli su problemi
<ivoks> dosli iz metroneta i zamijenili sa unifiem
<ivoks> lik jos kaze 'vidimo da se vi kuzite u to, pa smo donijeli bolju opremu'
<ivoks> jer sam im slao rrdove ispadanja linka :)
<Mmike> nisam bas siguran da je unifi bolji
<Mmike> mozda jednostavniji :)
<Mmike> e, obruT 
<ivoks> ostavili su mikrotik ruter
<Mmike> ja imam sitan problem doma
<ivoks> ali antenu su zamijenili
<ivoks> i sad radi
<Mmike> naime u WCu mi nekad (cesto) ne radi 5GHz
<Mmike> nego se moram prebaciti na 2.4GHz
<Mmike> na linksysu nisam imao tih bedova
<vileni_> Mmike: pa imas i winbox ako ti ne pase cli :)
<vileni_> i da, meni se cini da cu unifi za 5ghz
<obruT> taj winbox je security rupetina
<vileni_> po cemu?
<vileni_> mislim, nije ssh, ali ne koristis ga izvana
<obruT> pa po tome kak se spaja na mikrotik :P
<obruT> pa je, al ak ti netko razvali neku kantu u lokalnoj mrezi, razvalice ti i router odmah
<Mmike> mislim da imas vecih problema ak ti netko razvali kantu na lokalnoj mrezi :D
<Mmike> ja sam hocu da ak mi netko dodje doma da ima internet al' da nemre do niceg kod mene doma
<obruT> ja isto, i to vec imam s drugim fizickim AP-om ;) sad bi to malo konsolidirao
<obruT> imam doma valjda 4 ap-a, mogo bi dva natjerat da rade s vise ssid-ova i vlanova...
<obruT> imam i jos jedan s wrt-om na kojem sam zaboravio admin pass i ne mogu mu vise promijenit fakin firmware, ne znam koji kua nece
<jelly> a nema wet onaj neki sejf mod
<jelly> wrt*
<Mmike> pft
<obruT> nista mi nije pomoglo, sve sam isprobao
<obruT> svi modovi bootanja, rebootanja, safe modova,...
<Mmike> mysql-5.5 u trustyju, defaultne postavke, 3-4 wp sajta, malo posjeceno, radi na 512MB hetzner kutiij (2GB swap), bez problema vec 2 godine
<obruT> uspio sam doci do sucelja za update firmwarea, ali nista
<Mmike> upgradeirao na xenial, mysql-5.7, mysql uzme 300 megi memorije sam tak
<jelly> obruT: nema do reflashat sa onim nekim Å¡to uhvati flash chip s obje strane
<obruT> jebote, svi HR ducani nabavalju od istog dobavljaca :)
<obruT> naime, mreznu karticu koju sam uzeo sam vidio da ima nekoliko ducana, svi rok isporuke dan-dva, dodjem u protis, kazem daj dva komada, kaze tip hmmmm, po dobavljacu izgleda da ima jedan, reko daj taj jedan... kupim karticu, gledam sad po svim ducanima vise nije dostupno nego po narudzbi :) ocito sam pobrao tu jedinu karticu koju su svi "nudili" :P
<jelly> bar imaju online dostupnost
<vileni_> obruT: nisu svi, samo 90% njih
<vileni_> mislim da links ima svoje skladiste, i mozda jos netko :)
<vileni_> protis, telebit, ronis, magazinrs i slicni svi sa istog
<Mmike> kak se zovu oni
<Mmike> asbis
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ja sam svojevremeno imao neke super popuste tamo
<Mmike> sad vise nemaml, vele da pre malo kupujem
<Mmike> no, tko ce prvi ryzena ubost?
<obruT> ja nekak sumnjam da cu skoro
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/Storyful/videos/10154473579993541/
<Mmike> Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/mysql ...
<Mmike>  * Stopping MySQL (Percona XtraDB Cluster) mysqld
<Mmike>    ...done.
<Mmike> 2017-03-03 16:51:07 0 [Warning] Using unique option prefix key_buffer instead of key_buffer_size is deprecated and will be removed in a future release. Please use the full name instead.
<Mmike> 2017-03-03 16:51:07 0 [Warning] TIMESTAMP with implicit DEFAULT value is deprecated. Please use --explicit_defaults_for_timestamp server option (see documentation for more details).
<Mmike>  * Starting MySQL (Percona XtraDB Cluster) database server mysqld
<Mmike> tu do-release-upgrade - stane :D
<Tomy> nego, hw - jel netko zna *dobru* usb wifi kartusu?
<Tomy> po mogucnosti da radi na ubuntu i windozerima barem podjednako dobro
<Mmike> Tomy, ja sam imao dlinkushu neku
<Mmike> radila je ok
<Mmike> stajala je na balkonu kad sam mintalicu imao
<Mmike> ne znam za windozere al' ubuntu je bio okejach
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-04
<Mmike> "Od vas tražim predan rad i izvršavanje zadaća i misije, uzorno ponašanje, izlaganje pogibelji i preuzimanje uloge malih veleposlanika RH".
<Mmike> izlaganje pogibelji :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> cokolindica :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' te bar malo sram sto si  dao glas za ovu kokicu? :)
<Mmike> novi kod
<Mmike> novo sucelje
<Mmike> ruzno
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj svi onaj ocajni windows-metero kopiraju
<Mmike> i novi KDE tak izgleda
<Mmike> ew
<dodobas1> burro
<dodobas> Mmike: si vidio ...na koliko je BTC :)
<dodobas> 'vrijedniji' od zlata .. trenutno :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jesam :)
<Mmike> tj bolje: jesam :(
<Mmike> jos kad bi onaj prokleti LTC malo skocio;.... :)
<dodobas> a mislim ... puno je to rebarca :)
<Mmike> puno :(
<Mmike> idem bas u ikeju vidjet jel' jos imaju rebarca
<Mmike> dete oce okruglice
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' idete vi jos tamo, 'na selo'? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi cuo za Ripple ?
<dodobas> koje selo ... ? 
<Mmike> haganj?
<Mmike> ne
<dodobas> veljhun ?
<Mmike> Domazet Lo�o: 'Oni su umi�ljeni, misle da sve znaju, a povijest nije znanost, nego ideologija'
<Mmike> povijest je ideologija
<Mmike> k'o i hrvatsvo, vini se
<Mmike> cini se
<Mmike> dodobas, VELJUn, to
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam cuo za ripple, tj, nisam sigurqna dal' sam cuo :)
<dodobas> nisam bio jos ove godine ... razmisljao sutra ... al ovisi hocu li sa sestrom i necakinjim ici na izlozbu macaka :)
<dodobas> hmm ... https://www.wired.com/2016/04/bitcoin-exchange-receives-approval-operate-across-eu/
<obruT> i tak... http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/intel-cpu-prices-drop-ryzen-launch/
<obruT> sad me zanima sta ce amd :)
<obruT> i ne znam sta se ja smijem uopce tome :P
<CrazyLemon> kako sta ce..to je old news..27.2 :)
<CrazyLemon> 6900k je još uvijek 1kUSD a 1800x je još uvijek 0.5k
<obruT> jebiga, ja sam prosli mjesec uzeo intela :)
<CrazyLemon> kojeg? :)
<obruT> i7 7700 (bez k)
<CrazyLemon> znači 200USD
<CrazyLemon> nema još takvog ryzena - za te pare :D
<CrazyLemon> ja razmišljam o 1600 6c/12t ali je 95w tdp i to mi se ne sviđda
<CrazyLemon> možda uzmem 1500x..ta je takodjer 6c/12t ali 65w tpd
<CrazyLemon> tdp*
<obruT> ja bi isto isao na 65w ako bi uzimo opet nesto, ili manje ak se ista pojavi :P
<obruT> jebemti ZTE, jos nisu popravili firmware...
<obruT> uglavnom kad dignem dualstack, web sucelje od IAD-a je dostupno preko ipv6... wtf.
<obruT> nist, stavicu router u bridge mod i upogonit to preko mikrotika, nadam se da ce v6 radit kak treba
<obruT> mislio sam da su to popravili (zalio se jos 2.10.2013. ekipi na to i obecali su popravit)
<Mmike> obruT, kaj dobijes s ipv6?
<obruT> kak mislis sto dobijes ?
<Mmike> pa s ipv6?
<Mmike> jel' se isplati zajebancija s time?
<obruT> pa nije nikakva zajebancija :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak nije?
<Mmike> ti si na HTju, right? Dali su ti ipv6?
<obruT> da, dali su mi ipv6, odes na router, obrises standardnu konekciju, kreiras novu, odaberes dual-stack, ukljucis prefix delegation i to je to
<Mmike> brijem da je ryzen kul skroz :)
<obruT> 2 minute posla
<Mmike> obruT,  a to si morao kumiti/moliti, ili?
<obruT> i sad mi sve kante u standardnom lokalnom segmentu imaju javnu ip adresu i dostupne su drito izvana :)
<Mmike> aha, nisi ipv6 only?
<obruT> nisam, dualstack sam
<Mmike> znaci, porn jos uvijek radi :D
<obruT> radi radi :)
<Mmike> a to mogu i ja trazit ili si to dobio kao dugododisnji HTJlija?
<obruT> nisam nista molio kumio, cuo da ide pilot za ADSL korisnike (krenuo je 2013) i dobio bez frke
<Mmike> a jes intel snizio cijene :)
<Mmike> naime, vipnet nema ipv6
<Mmike> nije imao nit amis
<obruT> nazico sam i za BotaniCar-a i za jos jednog frenda, ne znam da li oni koriste
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> bas cu   pitat
<obruT> obzirom da vise ne radim u HT-u ne znam jel mogu zicat, al probaj nazicat standardnim putem :)
<Mmike> ja sam onaj tereo toreo terebereo koristio svojevremeno, al' sam odustao od svega toga jer nisam jos nasao nesto za sto mi to treba
<obruT> ja sam jos na modemu koristio nekog od tunel providera, al tad je sve ionako bilo sporo pa nije imalo smisla
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj je ripple?
<obruT> meni je fora sto mogu imat neke masine drito dostupne izvana :)
<Mmike> obruT, a di se sad spajas ipv6icom?
<obruT> bez port forwardinga i pizdarija
<Mmike> da, to je zgodno
<Mmike> al' s druge strane mi je drao kaj mi mobitel nije dostupan 'iz vana' kad sam doma :D
<obruT> razmisljam da si sad slozim na openstacku ipv6 routing pa da mi dio openstack virtualki bude dostupan izvana
<Mmike> ti fakat imas vrfemen
<Mmike> vremena :D
<Mmike> ne vidim smisla s ipv6
<obruT> pa duboko poznavanje openstacka mi je i dio posla :P
<Mmike> vidim smisla iz perspektive providera/telekoma
<Mmike> al' meni k'o korisniku, dzaba mi to
<Mmike> puno zivaca za openstack i ipv6
<Mmike> nalijetat ces na svakakva sranja
<Mmike> recimo mysql nezna parsati ipv6 adrese kak spada ;) 
<Mmike> [] opce ne jebe :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-03-05
<Vlado9A> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D22BOOGbpFM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Magic Roundabout: Swindon's Terrifying Traffic Circle and Emergent Behaviour :: Duration: 01:40 :: Views: 500,415 uploaded by Tom Scott :: 6,876 likes :: 65 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<SilverSpace> još par djelova i kompresor od fridge motora je slozen
<obruT> imam na hostu 4 running virtualke, jedna od njih je openstack compute na kojoj trenutno vrtim 10 instanci... i sta mi kolje cpu ? firefox :P
<Mmike> obruT, da te utjesim, chrome = isti drek
<Mmike> ubije CPU
<Mmike> btw, vidio bi te ja da u te virtualke u compute virtualci instaliras - firefox :D
<SilverSpace> fakat je ovaj google keep super
<SilverSpace> nadojeb u chrome keep super
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-26
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> tjedan
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 16°F / -9°C; Humidity: 52%; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: Ene, 11mph / 18kph; Updated: 1 hr, 6 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Snow showers; High of 21°F / -6°C; Low of 12°F / -11°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Snow showers; High of 19°F / -7°C; Low of 2°F / -17°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 23°F / -5°C; Low of -2°F / -19°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<jelly> .more SilverSpace 
<datase> jelly: for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 26°F / -3°C; Low of 19°F / -7°C | Forecast for Friday: Snow showers; High of 30°F / -1°C; Low of 26°F / -3°C | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 37°F / 3°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C
<jelly> baš fino grize vani
<SilverSpace> jelly: hladni vijetar
<SilverSpace> gdi nam je tv zvijezda :)
<sillyslux> mm ike?
<sillyslux> snijega vec ima i do 5mm
<sillyslux> panika pomalo raste... http://dalmatinskiportal.hr/vijesti/skracena-nastava-u-solinu--ucenici-mogu-kuci-nakon-treceg-sata/29228
<jelly> SilverSpace: trebali smo poslije rucka otici u slasticarnu na LEDENI VJETAR
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> vecer
<Hrki> bemti, imam wget za winse
<Hrki> i sad sam kao stavio u background sa PID-om
<Hrki> e sad on e fore ps aux | grep ...
<Hrki> za winse je koji ekvivalent, zna ko iz glave?
<jelly> Ctrl-Alt-Del -> Task Manager
<jelly> [x] show all processes
<Hrki> heh :)
<Hrki> mislil sam na neku komadu :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ackSHSO8zj4 Greva naredit snežaka ♫
<Hrki> jelly: vezano za kartice, chipove i slicna kloniranja
<Hrki> se u teoriji moze svaki taj chip klonirat?
<jelly> u teoriji se može svašta ali novi modeli i standardi imaju bolja sigurnosna rješenja
<jelly> a dal se može ovaj sa fiksnih 32-bita, vjerojatno može
<jelly> O-HO nitko mi nije rekao da RTL Kockica ima novu, pristojnu sinkronizaciju https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YrCAWT5CC8
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-27
<SaKiKnin> Dobravečer!
<SaKiKnin> Jel vam se ovo ikad desilo?
<SaKiKnin> https://pasteboard.co/H9CU81X.png
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-28
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> nakon 24h stigo internet
<jelly> odakle je putovao
<jelly> jel kroz gorski kotar
<SilverSpace> jelly: jucer ujutro nestao i zvao podrsku i evo danas stigo tehnicar
<SilverSpace> pad signala bio na mrezi 
<SilverSpace> malo se zice zamrzle 
<SilverSpace> ono kao 
<jelly> treba ugradit grijače
<SilverSpace> sad ce ljeto 
<sillyslux> til: ddccontrol
<sillyslux> ddccontrol -r 0x10 -w 20 dev:/dev/i2c-4 *ftw
<jelly> i snijeg se topi
<obrut> cesta je prazna...
<SilverSpace> neka neka 
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/968811292176896004/pu/vid/318x180/G_j9Qs1aJqc4M0qO.mp4
<jelly> From: "Delivery" <ijzexzk@wintersport.co.ua>
<jelly> To: <dodji@irc.carnet.hr>
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####]Pills for Potency. Fast delivery
<jelly> sjajan mjesec
<jelly> osvijetli mi skoro cijeli dnevni boravak
<SilverSpace> bit ce zima
<SilverSpace> ujutro
<SilverSpace> za punog mjeseca je bilo najbolje nocno skijanje 
<sillyslux> moja najbolja voznja biciklom je bila noci kroz sumu, a misec, ne prejak, je osvijetio snijeg na stablama. bilo je skoro pa crno/bijelo sve
<obrut> snijeg i mjesecina su idealni za nocne putesestvije po brdima :)
<obrut> za hodanje ni ne treba wonderica
<obrut> a ak nije gusta suma, da se i pedalirat i skijat
<jelly> dosta je vise, spremaj zimu
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YrCAWT5CC8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic - Winter Wrap Up (Croatian, RTL Kockica) :: Duration: 03:10 :: Views: 4,428 uploaded by Disney Slavic Dubs :: 33 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> kockica ima puuuno bolji dub^H^H^Hsinkronizaciju od hrt-a
<jelly> ok, cure ne mogu doseci visoke note, ali bar ne zvuce kao da imaju 60 godina
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> dosta za danas
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-01
<sillyslux> placa oko 3k€ mijesecno za https://www.freelance.hr/jobs/2245/komunikacija-sa-humanoidnim-robotom
<sillyslux> pa, za te pare bi zabavlja i robota...
<sillyslux> a ovo... sigurno se radi o service/helpdesku, a ne o fake profilima... https://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/365839/Djelatnik-za-video-chat-i-dopisivanje-mz
<sillyslux> pas m.
<sillyslux> You will soon enjoy the letter from your Russian bride, who will treat this present with passion and delight.
<Minibor> Bok svima, trebao bi pomoć oko terminala. Naime, ne mogu kopirati iz njega ništa, a pokušavam si složiti neke notice. Ubuntu 17.10. 
<Minibor> Puknem par naredbi u terminal, dobijem Å¡to trebam
<Minibor> hoću to iskopirati u dokument - nope. Clipboard mi pasta nešto što je ostalo van terminala.
<sillyslux> trebas copy/paste?
<Minibor> probao sam s desnim klikom -Copy, Edit - Copy  u terminalu, lijevi klik miša, samo označavat - 0 bodova. 
<Minibor> sillyslux, yep, obični copy paste
<sillyslux> neznam, meni triba shift uz markiranje ali to  je tmux
<sillyslux> jeli to gnome-terminal?
<Minibor> yep
<Minibor> U clipboardu ostaju podaci koje skopiram van terminala, ali u terminalu ništa 
<sillyslux> meni radi obicno markiranje ljevim, pa copy/paste
<Minibor> razumijem.. imaš kakvu ideju kako bi to mogao troubleshootat?
<Minibor> ne znam odakle bi krenuo
<sillyslux> ctrl-c u terminalu naravno neradi...
<sillyslux> sve misom
<Minibor> pod "sve misom" mislis - lijevi klik -> srednji klik? 
<sillyslux> ako si markira, probaj middle-click za pejstanje
<sillyslux> ono drugo je bilo context meniom
<Minibor> probao sam
<Minibor> izgleda da iz terminala ne može spremit u clipboard ništa, ali može povuć izvana
<sillyslux> a window meni gnome-terminala ima edit->copy i pise da je shortcut ctrl-shift-c
<sillyslux> neznam zasto ti nebi radio clipboard iz terminala
<kenny08> @Minibor, Jesi probao sa shift+ctrl + c?
<Minibor> Jesam
<Minibor> sad sam išao ponovno provjerit 
<Minibor> 0 bodova
<kenny08> pa u dokument ctrl v
<Minibor> jesam, ne radi. I dalje mi pejsta ono Å¡to je u clipboardu ostalo prije. Probam iz dokumenta u dokument, uredno radi. 
<sillyslux> pogledaj u konzoli, ako imas naredbu `xsel`, xsel -b, xsel -c i xsel -p
<sillyslux> uh sori ne xsel -c nego xsel -s
<Minibor> Želiš reći da sa xselom mogu pogledati gdje pasta ili? 
<sillyslux> mozes pogledat sta ima u x-selection-primary/-secondary i x-clipboard
<sillyslux> mozda ti ono ode u secondary, pa neznam
<sillyslux> nema gnome-terminal opciju za konfu toga meni se cini...
<Minibor> xsel -s mi ne vraća ništa 
<sillyslux> a primary ima ono iz drugog izvora?
<sillyslux> clipboard isto?
<Minibor> xsel -b mi vraća x-selection primary
<Minibor> -p, -c mi ne vracaju nikakav input; xsel sam isto tako
<sillyslux> c je clear
<sillyslux> p=primary, s=secondary, b=clipboard
<sillyslux> tu bi gnome-terminal treba ubacit kopirani tekst
<Minibor> a sto bi bio b? 
<Minibor> aha
<Minibor> sorry
<Minibor> imaš neki link da vidim kako je to set upano?
<sillyslux> pa ne bas.. sori, imam samo man xsel
<sillyslux> probaj xterm markiranje/middle-click jel ti bar to radi kako triba
<Minibor> sto bi bilo xterm markiranje?
<sillyslux> markiras misom nesto u xtermu
<sillyslux> i probaj nesto kao ls|xsel -i -b
<sillyslux> pestanje u neko editoru bi trebalo izbacit taj `ls`output
<sillyslux> pa bi ima bar neki workaround ako se radi o outputu nekih naredba
<Minibor> xterm radi sa markiranje|middle click opciom
<sillyslux> a ovo naprimjer mozes middle-click pejstat u editor: top -n 1|xsel -i -p
<sillyslux> [34h[?25h[K
<sillyslux> ove simbole su control charactersi za bold
<Minibor> E vidiš: top -n 1 mi u terminalu daje output koji je zalijepljiv unutar terminala
<Minibor> ali van terminala mi i dalje ostaje clipboard
<sillyslux> top -n 1|xsel -i -p
<sillyslux> p je primary a ne clipboard
<sillyslux> middle-click za to
<Minibor> upravo to: middle click mi pejsta 
<sillyslux> top -n 1|xsel -i -b
<sillyslux> ovo za clipboard ctrl-v
<sillyslux> middle-click primary selection, ctrl-v clipboard contents
<sillyslux> sadrzaji nisu nuzno iste
<Minibor> sillyslux, yep ovo mi donekle rješava stvar, mogu outpute dobit sad u CTRL-V clipboard :D
<sillyslux> a zasto ti neradi gnome-terminal kako triba neznam :(
<Minibor> možeš preporučiti neki drugi terminal ? 
<Minibor> (xterm mi je ugly as fuck :D ) 
<sillyslux> mozda ako ga pokrenes iz drugog terminala, pa ti izbaci neke errorsi i warningse
<Minibor> kako bi to napravio?
<sillyslux> ima i debug-flegove, pogledaj gnome-terminal --help-all i google ako treba
<sillyslux> a ja koristim uglavnom xfce4-terminal
<sillyslux> zbog transparentnog windowa...
<sillyslux> mislim, ili neki drugi razlog, neznam vise :)
<sillyslux> ako hoces eye-candi, pogledaj quake style terminale
<sillyslux> guake, terminatorm tilda, yakuake, xfce4-terminal ima opciju za to
<sillyslux> xfce4-terminal --drop-down
<Minibor> evo probao sam terminator i radi mi copy paste tamo :D
<sillyslux> hm weird
<sillyslux> ako znas engleski, pitaj u #ubuntu
<sillyslux> prije ces tamo dobit odgovor
<Minibor> Budem probao, izgubio sam 1h sad jer sam htio napraviti nešto sasvim 10 ali ajd kao idem vidjeti zašto ovo ne bi radilo :) 
<Minibor> sillyslux, hvala ti puno :) 
<sillyslux> ili cekaj profesionalce tu u #ubuntu-hr
<Minibor> mogao bi si setupat i IRC client...imas kakvu preporuku za to? 
<sillyslux> hexchat/irssi
<sillyslux> gui/konzola
<sillyslux> desi mi se da pokrenem irssi, ali uglavnom koristim hexchat
<jelly> hexchat doma + znc na jeftinom VPS-u
<sillyslux> imali jos free bouncer negdje?
<sillyslux> google kaze da ima...
<Minibor> ZNC sluzi samo "skupljac" podataka ili? 
<Minibor> tj. poruka? 
<sillyslux> tako nekako, ili recimo kao caching proxy za irc client
<jelly> znc je proxy.
<sillyslux> IMPORTANT NOTE: We have temporarily suspended all signups to make way for some new developments and fixes. We understand your frustration. 
<jelly> "bouncer" u irc zargonu
<sillyslux> firrre.com
<jelly> moze se spojiti na jednu ili vise mreza, moze cuvati logove kad se odspojis i replayat kad se spojis, moze logirat, moze svasta
<jelly> ovaj di sad pisen je spojen na tri mreze, freenode, oftc, i na pokojni idolnet
<jelly> i cuva logove za tri klijenta neovisno
<Minibor> I kakva je procedura: spajaš se sa clientom na ZNC i on ti  povrati razlika izmedju dva spajanja na klijent?
<jelly> da
<jelly> up 139 days, 18:49, 56 users,  load average: 4841.90, 4838.83, 4843.59
<jelly> (nije moje, al to je najveci loadavg koji sam vidio do sad)
<ivoks> jebotiirsku
<ivoks> nerazvijenajadibijeda
<jelly> ili nisu navikli na snijeg
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<datase> jelly: Weather for Maksimir, Croatia | Temperature: 21°F / -6°C; Humidity: 81%; Conditions: Light snow; Wind: Nw, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 2 hrs, 55 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 0°F / -18°C; Low of 32°F / 0°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 48°F / 9°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | (1 more message)
<jelly> to nema smisla
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 22°F / -5°C; Humidity: 79%; Conditions: Light snow; Wind: North, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 2 hrs, 56 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Chance of rain; High of 0°F / -18°C; Low of 32°F / 0°C | Forecast for Thursday: Mostly cloudy; High of 48°F / 9°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | (1 more message)
<sillyslux> -18°C?
<jelly> neš je potrgano za ostale dane, trebao bi prikazivati petak, subotu itd a ne srijedu
<sillyslux> da... nista onda od klizanje za vikend?
<sillyslux> u splitu 10°C
<sillyslux> .weather split
<datase> sillyslux: Weather for Split, Croatia | Temperature: 44°F / 6°C; Humidity: 87%; Conditions: Light rain; Wind: East, 13mph / 21kph; Updated: 3 hrs, 29 mins, 48 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Rain; High of 0°F / -18°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 54°F / 12°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Friday: Mostly cloudy; High of 57°F / 14°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<sillyslux> pa google kaze daje 10, a i ja mislim da je blize 10 nego 5
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-02
<pav> koja smiješna priča
<pav> dobim karte na 101 za koncert danas :-)
<pav> nisam zvao danima, nazovem dobim karte za koceert, skoro ih i ne dobim koliko sam udavio ono Šamana s gljivama i travama. Valljda je dečko dilao trave i gljive iz močvare kad je bio mlađi pa sad radi an radiju :-)
<pav> Ali kaj, nemam kaj za obuć. Jer je dio robe u pranju, a za izać na zimu nemam nikaj. Nema karata već ne znam koliko dugo u prodaji i ja dobije valjda zadnje dvije na 101. Slabo izlazim otkad je pao snijeg. Noge su mi natekle da bi najradije bos išao. Izgledaju ko dvije tave. I na popisu sam. LOL Sad kad dođem tamo svi će opet ljitznuumene
<ivoks> komedija od drzave
<ivoks> komedija
<pav> ivoks. ček sad.
<pav> sad bu to sve ok. Do proljeća
<pav> ove godine :-P
<ivoks> nemrem se doma vratit
<pav> ma znam
<pav> samo budu tam di jesi.
<ivoks> ?
<pav> .
<ivoks> oni ce umrijeti od gladi ako ovo potraje jos 2 dana
<ivoks> sve su zatvorili
<pav> bili neki avioni danas nad kvartom
<ivoks> a nema ni 5cm snijega
<pav> u niskom letu
<pav> polako ivoks 
<pav> juš-kuš
<pav> slušaj stream 101 i budi kuš ivoks 
<ivoks> evo, zatvorili i genevu
<ivoks> pa nemrem doma nikako
<jelly> bude do nedelje ljepše
<obrut> kaj bus doma
<jelly> dome te svi znaju!
<ivoks> bude, ali to znaci da svi ovi koji su htjeli otici u cet, pet i sub ce navaliti na nedjelju
<pav> jelly: !
 * pav is now playing: Dječaci - MACI
<ivoks> nasao sam nes
<ivoks> ne znam koliko mi je pametno letjeti sa zracnom kompanijom drzave koja ne zna sto ce s 5cm snijega
<ivoks> ali to mi je jedina opcija
<ivoks> koja neorganiziranost i paranoja u ovoj irskoj, prestrasno
<ivoks> wohooo odlazim sutra!
<ivoks> s ovog mjesta
<pav> blago tebi ivoks 
<pav> mi ako preživimo noć slavit će se uskrs
<pav> ako ne, traži nas po grobnim mjestima
<ivoks> klm to the rescue
<jelly> KLM je ok, imam njihove majice :-)
<sillyslux> lenny+sid=<3 http://people.skolelinux.org/pere/blog/Debian_used_in_the_subway_info_screens_in_Oslo__Norway.html
<jelly> lenny/sid znači lenny pre-release 
<sillyslux> da, tako sam i ja uvik zavrsio, ali sad sam izgleda za stalno presa na stable, pa cemo vidjet... i... instalira se :)
<jelly> wow, /dev/hc1
<jelly> /dev/hdc1, to nisam davno vidio
<sillyslux> + i/o errosi
<sillyslux> ohh Sandisk 8GB Extreme CF memory card - UDMA 60MB/s 400x (SDCFX ...
<sillyslux> imam i ja cf slot na mobo
<ivoks> kad mislis da irska ne moze postati jos vece sranje...
<ivoks> ...dobijes pismo od hotela kako im ponestaje hrane, pa ce servirati samo buffet, nece biti menua i nece se servirati hrana u baru
<jelly> jel to Irska ili Dalmacija
 * jelly hides
<ivoks> https://www.independent.ie/irish-news/storm-emma/fresh-food-shortage-while-motorists-face-wait-on-fuel-36660847.html
<ivoks> ti mater sto oni naprave radi malo snijega
<jelly> naučit će nakon par iteracija pa više neće biti zimske službe iznenađene
<ivoks> oni nemaju zimsku sluzbu
<ivoks> nikad nisu culi za zimske gume
<ivoks> i ovo zovu mecavom
<jelly> tak se i Finci smiju nama
<jelly> i mi holanđanima kad se žale na nesnosne vrućine od 26 stupnjeva
<ivoks> problemi s internetom radi vremena
<jelly> u Nizozemskoj su čak počeli razmišljati o uvođenju klima uređaja u javne ustanove!
<ivoks> ali ovi umiru
<jelly> pa nek traže asistenciju od sjevernih iraca i škota :-)
 * jelly se sjeća problema s internetom na FER-u kad bi mikrovalna zezala dok je jaka kiša ili snijeg
<SilverSpace> dan
<obrut> RoR i sve rails aplikacije treba zabraniti deklaracijom ujedinjenih naroda
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-03
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro...
<Vlado9A> pospanci :D
<ledeni> 😎 
<SilverSpace> dan
#ubuntu-hr 2018-03-04
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> koristim virtualbox vrtim ubuntu
<Hrki> stavin an fullscreen, ali to nije to
<Hrki> jos jedna stvar, se isplati ubuntu-server za konzolu only ili ima neka bolja i brža distra
<jelly> kak mislis isplati
<jelly> konzola na linuxu je grozno spora.  Spajaj se preko ssh ili koristi X server.
<jelly> ako ti treba samo terminal, ssh radi ok i konzolu uopce ne moras gledati ni imati otvorenu
<Hrki> jelly: ma ne, ja bi na virtualku stavio linux
<Hrki> ali mi treba samo konzola
<Hrki> bez gui-a
<jelly> velim, konzolu nemoj uopce koristiti
<jelly> koristi ssh.
<Hrki> ma jasno, ali nemam bas puno rama na toj virtualki pa trazim neko light rijesenje
<jelly> onda instaliraj samo base system (i openssh-server nakon sto instalacija zavrsi)
<Hrki> moze primjer base systema :D
<jelly> Hrki, expert mode u installer 
<jelly> i pogasis sve
<jelly> kad te pita sto instalirati
<jelly> to znaci i ono sto je ukljuceno po defaultu
<mini_bor> Pozdrav, jedno pitanje: kako mogu otkriti gdje je smješten program koji ima alias? Primjer: pokusavam saznati gdje je "ls" sa "type ls" ali prvo mi pogleda u alias. Alias za "ls" mi je "ls --color=auto". Kako mogu u tom slučaju otkriti gdje je?
<jelly> which ls
<mini_bor> jelly, u tutorialu kojeg pratim mi kaže da which nije pravo rješenje za to. Imaš ideju zašto bi to tvrdili?
<jelly> kojem tutorialu?
<mini_bor> http://guide.bash.academy/commands/ -- "Both 'type' and 'command' are acceptable here.  The 'which' program is not."  == Dio "Path.2.2 Find ..." 
<jelly> to pitanje nije ono koje si ti postavio
<jelly> tako da se ne odnosi na > kako mogu otkriti gdje je smješten program koji ima alias
<mini_bor> Kužim što želiš reći, hvala ti :) 
<mini_bor> jelly, moze jos jedno: kreirao sam symlink za jedan dir: kad checkiram gdje sam sa "pwd" prikazuje mi lokaciju symlinka, ne direktorija u koji sam ga uputio. Kako provjeriti pravu lokaciju? 
<jelly> readlink -f /puta/nja
<mini_bor> hvala 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-25
<jelly>  09:38:52 up 34 days, 21:37,  3 users,  load average: 662.75, 658.77, 653.34
<obrut> hahaha :)
<obrut> koliko cpu-ova/core-va ?
<jelly> 2
<jelly> i stroj je (bio) responsive
 * jelly krivi kyperv
<jelly> hyperv*
<hrvoje> jelly opet majnaš :)
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> crotro
<dodobas> jucer 'naletio' na ovo ... malo istrazivao po moslavini ... https://blog.dnevnik.hr/print/id/1632133930/kamene-kugle-moslavacka-gora.html
<obrut> hmm, mozda se da boulderirati po tome :)
<Mmike> ivoks++ <3 :* :) Cestitke! Drzhte se, oboje!
<Mmike> jelly, testirao sam povray na onom nekom intelPHI, proc ima 256 jezgri na 1.3 GHz
<Mmike> nije me impresioniralo
<Mmike> budem kasnije malo stavio 'na listu'
<jelly> kaj prinova stigla?
<dodobas> nije jos ... zadnja faza testiranja ... https://www.polestar.com/cars/polestar-1
<hrvoje> kaj ivoks čeka klinca? weeeeeeee, čestitamo!
<BotaniCar> krk
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti si ozenjen ili brijes iscjediti benefite vanbracnog zivota iz drzave ? 
<obrut> cek, ima nekih benefita kod vanbracnog zivota ?
<obrut> (zasto ih ja ne koristim) ?
<hbogner> hrvoje, ivoks ga je docekao vec
<BotaniCar> obrut: pa vec kao "samohrani" roditelj imas prednost pri upisu u vrtic
<hrvoje> pa to je supeeeeeeeeeer! :) ivoks, svaka čast, to je veselje samo takvo!
<obrut> BotaniCar: opa, znaci da zatajim zenu kad budem (ako budem) dete slao u vrtic :)
<obrut> bracno stanje a) ozenjen b) neozenjen c) nikad!
<BotaniCar> obrut: moj vjencani kum je u vanbracnoj zajednici tak dugo da mu sin sad vec bira fux, nije nikad zazalio .. ok, jednom, kad nije svatovsek poklone dobio nikakve :) 
<jelly> mislim da je razlika izmedju cijene svatova i cijene poklona drasticna
<BotaniCar> U mom slucaju je bila, u korist poklona. Jbg, svatovi su ubiranje vrhnja, ako si pazio s kim i kak se druzis prije njih. Ako nisi - nisu :)
<BotaniCar> -v" means verbose, kaj ne ? Ne.
<BotaniCar> [pkill -v myprocess] will kill _any_ process you can kill — except those whose name contains “myprocess”.
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato sto pgrep 
<jelly> .pal BotaniCar 
 * datase points at BotaniCar and laughs uproariously.
<jelly> pazi spam
<jelly> Subject: 94 x Lenovo X250  -  i5 5200  - 8Gb - 128 Gb SSD ->      159 Eur
<jelly> pa skoro da bi kupio :-)
<BotaniCar> Bom, bas
<BotaniCar> *Bome
<obrut> moram snimat sessione s jednim likom kojeg obucavam za buduceg sysadmin/developer/remote-support kolegu
<dodobas> pa ... lijepo je od tebe sto ga smatras buducim kolegom :)
<obrut> sad smo na iptablesima... vrlo jednostavni ruleset za INPUT, dopusti sve na lo, sve established/related i pusti sve na dport 22... na kraju DROP
<obrut> i pitam ja njega, ok, koja su pravila za input postavljena, sta accepta, sta ne
<obrut> i dobim odgovor: "accepts 36 7528 0 drops 251"
<obrut> ne znam uopce kako bi nastavio dalje :)
<BotaniCar> Woah
<BotaniCar> Ni ne mres nastaviti dok ne prokljuvis kaj accepta :)
<dodobas> obrut: das mu UTP kabel da si prikljuci 'v uho' ? :)
<dodobas> pa nek slusa sta accepta :)
<BotaniCar> Ili spleti 5-6 kablova i udri ga po ledjima
<obrut> danas je pokrsio centos tako da je instaliro krivi epel :)
<jelly> e da, ak se doda EPEL, jel onda yum oće sve što može instalirat iz njega, ili samo ono što mu se kaže?
<BotaniCar> defaultno mu moras reci da potegne bas iz EPELa, ali mozes enableati repo da bude dostupan kad i ostali
<BotaniCar> Imam par kanti koje defaultaju na EPEL, sve radi ko vurica vec godinama
<jelly> a ak je enabled=1 oće li povući sve ili samo ono što mu veliš?
<jelly> jer ne bi da povuče sve i upgradea sa distre na epel ak ne mora
<jelly> pa sam dodao epel-release, instalirao neš, i na kraju yum remove epel-release
<obrut> dakle... nakon gro natezanja sam odustao da covjek sam razmisli i napiso sam mu komandu kako da na iptablesima allowa connection na tcp port 5432
<obrut> dopusten je samo jos tcp 22... sve zabranjeno
<obrut> i sad covjek isproba i sav sretan radi mu telnet na taj port, ali mu i ping dalje ne radi pa se cudi kako to ? kako to (neko ga sabotira)
<obrut> i pitam ja njego, dobro sto mislis zasto ne radi, dodali smo jednu "liniju" u INPUT chain, sto smo dodali tom linijom, zasto dodavanjem doticne ne radi i ping
<jelly> ¿¿¿¿what is layer????
<obrut> odgovor" maybe because ping uses dns not tcp"
<obrut> well
<jelly> blizu je bio, ne koristi tcp :-)
<obrut> :)
<jelly> dao bi mu 1/4 boda za odgovor
<hrvoje> obrut: daj mu za domaću zadaću naučiti što koristi ping :)))
<jelly> a za bonus "čemu sluzi ICMP" i zašto su zapravo svi firewalli koji dropaju pakete potiho bezobrazni 
<obrut> reko sam mu na kraju :)
<obrut> a ICMP sam mu objasnjavo proslu srijedu uzivo, i ICMP i sve oko linux firewalla
<obrut> crto po ploci, objasnjavo chainove, ovo ono
<obrut> al problem je sto on ne zna osnove IP-a, ne zna sto je DNS (a objasnio sam u i to prosli tjedan)
<obrut> nema feeling da se neka aplikacija binda na neki port
<jelly> možda nisi skužio da klima glavom a da na jedno uho nutra na drugo van
<jelly> #onokad odradiš dva škoska sata edukacije i niko nema ni jedno pitanje
<obrut> al ovaj je bolji od indijca iz iste firme :)
<obrut> indijac ne zna nis, nis, bas nis
<obrut> i nit ima zelju znati nesto
<obrut> smisao zivota mu je sjedit i glumit gljivu
<obrut> s/glumit gljivu/bit gljiva/
<hrvoje> koliko ima godina učenik?
<obrut> pa zavrsio je neki faks u americi :)
<obrut> inace, ne ocekujem ja od njega da ista zna, problem je sto drugi od njega ocekuju da ce u mjesec i pol postat expert za mrezu, sistemasenje i programiranje... a ja ga mentoriam u nekim dijelovima
<obrut> odnosno ja moram sutra/prekosutra dat ocjenu :)
<obrut> uglavnom zna koristit google/stack overflow, problem je sto copy/pastea stvari bez citanja i razumijevanja
<CrazyLemon> kao svi (mi) koristnici stackoverflowa??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<obrut> dam mu task da doda EPEL, dam mu sluzbenu stranicu s upustvima i fino pise "za verziju 6 centosa ovo, za verziju 7 centosa ono" i majstor zna da ima centos 7 (to mu je prvi task bio da vidi na kojoj je distri i verziji) i copy pastea pizdariju za verziju 6
<obrut> a da ne pricam o drugim copypastovima s neta... dakle, covjek zna koristit vi, zna cemu sluzi, dam mu task da editira neku konfiguraciju (napisem sta treba bit unutra) i ovaj jadan ne zna naci config fajl (pokusavao je editirat conf.d i slicne direktorije i cudio se) i odjednom vidim da kuca "nano /etc/..." i skuzi da nema nano, instalira nano pa skuzi da nema tog fajla kojeg je ocito izguglo s nano komandom i kad sam mu konacno
<obrut> znaci uopce ne razmislja o tome sta nadje
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kako vam takvi kandidati uopste prođu kroz proces zaposljavanja? :) 
<obrut> eh, nije ovo bas tipican slucaj zaposlavanja :)
<obrut> dakle, covjek zivi u Saudijskoj (Jordanac po porijeklu) i uzelo ga da nam tamo bude pomoc u projektima
<obrut> tako da ja ne moram ic na deploymente, a i bolje je da bude lokalac
<obrut> i fakat nije nuzno da lik sad ne znam sto zna, bitno je da zeli naucit
<obrut> problem je sto ovaj koji ga je poslao otamo ima ocekivanja da ce se ovaj vratit sveznajuc... mi ovdje nemamo ta ocekivanja jer znamo kak to ide
<obrut> ja sam radio 11 godina u telekompu pa na tim projektima uvijek naucim nesto novo, a ovi ocekuju da ce covjek frisko s faksa u mjesec i pol do dva postat ekspert u vise podrucja
<obrut> s/telekompu/telekomu/
<obrut> (projekti su uglavnom za telekome/service providere)
<obrut> i nema te skole, tecaja, certifikata koji ce te pripremit na iznenadjenja na koja tamo naletis :)
<obrut> poso ti je deployat aplikaciju, konfigurirat, mozda potuneirat OS, a zavrsis na instalaciji virtualizacije, pa na instalaciji OSa, konfiguraciji mreze i svemu sto prethodi standardnom poslu :)
<obrut> mogo bi opensourceat ovaj svoj lab u kojem covjek vjezba pizdarije :) 
<obrut> stvar je na openstacku, mogo bi napravit template za deployment virtualki i mreza, a utrpo sam cak i virtualni router (cisco ios) za mrezni dio pizdarija
<hrvoje> all things virtual :)
<hrvoje> jebiga, nije ni tebi lako :D
<obrut> fora mi je skroz da mogu imat pravi cisco router medju svojim virtualkama u openstacku... ono, kreiram na openstacku u tenantu novu mrezu, attacham interface na taj router i voila, router ga odma vidi :)
<obrut> kakvi virlovi, gns3ovi ili stavec :)
<jelly> i onda se pitaš šta tu cisco prodaje ako sve može biti VM appliance 
<hrvoje> pravi, as in emulacija mips proca i vrti ios unutar toga?
<jelly> hrvoje: ma cisco ima vm za hrpu proizvoda sad
<jelly> i drugi isto, pogotovo u klaudu
<jelly> sve x86 vm 
<obrut> hrvoje: native za x86 virtualizaciju
<hrvoje> guba! a i oni su se očito modernizirali
<obrut> sve zivo bacaju u to, staces kupovat appliance :)
<jelly> samo plati licencu
<obrut> mi vrtimo hrpu toga virtualno, tako radimo i razvoj
<obrut> onda deployamo na ili na hardver ili isto u virtualke...npr, trenutno zavrsavam jedan projekt, switchevi i glavni routeri su cisco skatule, BGP route server virtualni
<obrut> razvoj sav radimo na virtualnim deviceovima, fali jedino netflow, ali s tim ionako znamo sta i kako pa nije bed
<hrvoje> a da, dio možeš virtualizirati ali za dio toga ti nužno treba nešto što može gurati u desecima gigabita :)
<jelly> kaki je taj openstack kad ni netflow nema
<jelly> obrut: 
<obrut> ne openstack, sam virtualni appliance nema netflow podrsku
<obrut> u cemu god ga vrtio
<jelly> a moraš biti partner ili neš za dobiti pristup za download VM-ova?
<obrut> moras imat cisco account s nekim privilegijama
<jelly> aha, to su isključili
<obrut> hrvoje: za neke stvari moze i virtualni hw gurat dosta prometa, ali jebiga, ne bas sve... dosta se radi na sr-iov podrsci
<jelly> psihički hardver sa fizičkim ifaceovima
<hrvoje> skroz dobro, nisam dosad vidio taj sr-iov
<jelly> to sve 10G i 40G kartice imaju
<jelly> ali samo neke i rade dobro, navodno
<jelly> i još intel ima neki svoj IO-AT
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-26
<BotaniCar> Jutro momcine
<BotaniCar> Kak cesto HT mijenja IP adrese na svojim 4G ruterima ? 
<BotaniCar> Sumnjivo dugo imam istu adresu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nikad, afaik
<BotaniCar> Neocekivano dobro ! 
<obrut> BotaniCar: mozda si tagiran :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Server u hetzneru mi je mail relay, cini se da salje mailove preko IPv6 tamo di moze ( gledam headere na mailu koji sam si poslao na gmail)
<jelly> Vodeći IT administrator za VMware (m/ž) ... kaj se tu vodi!?
<hrvoje> pa "slijedeće IT administratore", logično :)
<jelly> Seniority level: entry
<jelly> koga onda vodi 
<hrvoje> studente valjda :)
<hrvoje> svakakvih gluposti vidiš u tim oglasima :)
<BotaniCar> To ti je kad nemaju budzetirano da te dobro plate, pa ti ponude titulu - ne kosta nista, a mnogi se upecaju 
<BotaniCar> Ako se dobro sjecam, to je bila neka tvrtka za koju sam se zacudio da imaju vise od jedne osobe dedicirane za virtualizaciju. Tak da mi to u realnim okvirima vise zvuci kao neki infra team lead nego ono kaj su napisali 
<jelly> tvrtka je Tava Pharmaceuticals, tj. Pliva
<obrut> jelly: trazis drugi poso ili  ?  :)
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo jelly , to je taj oglas koji sam i ja gledao
<obrut> i ti trazis drugi posao ? :)
<hrvoje> jelly: Teva, to su oni izraelci kaj su kupili Plivu
<hbogner> https://www.redmine.org/issues/668 <- koji k**ac 11 godian problemi sa datumom ....
<obrut> da se mene pita, ja bi ustavom svemira definiro da se datum pise YYYY-MM-DD i onda ne bi bilo problema, ni u redmineu, niti u drugim stvarima :)
<hbogner> redmine dokumentacija kaze da je default iso format yyyy-mm-dd u date field-u, ali meni stoji jebeni retard format mm/dd/yyyy, iako sam definirao na sistemu iso format datuma
<Mmike> ah, redmine
<hbogner> uspio sam ono upogonit, ali datum je retardiran
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> obrut: ne trazim... aktivno :-)
<hrvoje> jelly: ali ne bi odbio ponudu koja se ne odbija, kao Å¡to nitko ne bi vjerojatno :)))
<jelly> absolutno
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-27
<BotaniCar> obrut: ne trazim... aktivno :-)
<obrut> nitko ne trazi, al da se da veca placa, mercedes sa vozacem i sexretarica, svi bi odma promijenili posao :)
<dodobas> nah
<BotaniCar> Well, meni je tipping point ako ponude vise od dva dana rada od kuce, sto imam sad, i placu u ravni ministra ( sad imam u ravni pomocnika ministra) :)
<obrut> pa gle, mozda mozes probat nuditi usluge zeljnim gospodjama... nek dolaze tebi doma, a mozda se i da zaradit neka para :)
<jelly> takav rad je previse naporan
<obrut> jebiga, treba se malo oznojit za zaradit nesto :)
<obrut> gledam jedan javascript kod... angular app, ulogiravanje pri kojem se poziva nekoliko metoda... sve async
<obrut> jebes ti mene ak je to normalno :)
<obrut> i sad trebam dodat jedan dodatni poziv unutra, mislim da cu u 7-mom pokusaju uspjet skuzit unutar kojih zagrada i subscribea moram dodat jos moj :P
<hrvoje> ah, angular ... ekipa se kune u to, al meni se osobno nikako ne sviđa
<dodobas> obrut: jel angular ili angularjs ? :)
<obrut> ovaj noviji :P
<dodobas> pa sto nije taj noviji u typescriptu ?
<obrut> pa isti kua typescript, javascript, fakingscript
<obrut> gledam tu funkciju koja dohvaca nesto i postavlja vrijednost koju bi ja izmijenio ako je status ovakav ili onakav (koji trebam dohvati)... e pa doticina vraca promise i tako to :P
<BotaniCar> obrut: msg :)
<obrut> a sve ugnjezdjeno u cijelo stablo subscribeova i na svakom failu se poziva ista funkcija (znaci poziva se par puta)
<dodobas> pih ... sve je to async :)
<obrut> i naravno na pocetku pizdarija koja blokira screen i na kraju koja odblokira :P
<obrut> jer to sve traje
<obrut> i gledam gdje bi ubacio ovo svoje i nista ne izgleda elegantno, cak naprotiv
<dodobas> heh, ja imam 'klasican' problem na poslu, dodao novu stranicu koja je vise manje kopija funkcionalnosti jedne forme ... simple CRUD tablica
<dodobas> ali trebalo je hendlati multimodal dialoge na frontendu, te zamisli sad ovo, situaciju u kojoj se 'red' ne moze obrisat (zbog milijun razloga) pa treba korisnika o tome obavjesiti i 'deaktivirati' akcije na frontendu
<dodobas> zbog toga sam dodao DVA (2) vrlo simple json backend endpointa ... i 'sve radi (tm)'
<dodobas> Å¡ef sad trazi objasnjenje zasto su se pojavila dva nova endpointa, i zasto nisam koristio standardni nacin kako su oni do sad radili
<dodobas> 3 dana pokusavam objasniti da nigdje na sajtu nema hendlinga ako 'delete' faila
<dodobas> i da ne mogu napraviti 'da radi na stari nacin'
<dodobas> pa eto sad ... sve to idem 'nagurati' da radi na stari nacin uz gomilu JS koda koji se ne testira, ... samo da bi radilo isto sto sad vec radi :)
<jelly> kaj je "backend endpoint", API?
<dodobas> neki URI ... 
<jelly> na kojem se čita...?  Što?  Ime druga Tita?
<dodobas> labela tog objekta koji se brise i lista labela objekta koji refernciraju taj objekt ... u application/json formatu
<dodobas> jelly: jel me pitas to ? ili ? :)
<jelly> da, recimo :-)
<jelly> Roundcube prijevod sprema poruke u sandučuć
<jelly> $messages['mailboxempty'] = 'Sandučuć je prazan';
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> jedno pitanje, kako je najbezbolnije prebaciti 50 000€ cash na žiro račun u HR ?
<Hrki> moram konvertirat u KN pa tek onda to slat ?
<jelly> zašto na žiro?
<jelly> s obzirom da je žiro (AFAIK) samo u kunama, i da ćeš u mjenjačnici za taj red veličine love vjerojatno dobiti bolji tečaj nego u banci, bojim se da da
<Hrki> jer placam firmi pare
<jelly> imaš li account u istoj banci di primatelj ima žiro?  Zaba će ti naplatiti proviziju ako nemaš
<Hrki> jebiga, to jos moram provjeriti
<jelly> i još za transakcije >= 10000EUR moraju ispunjavati neke anti-pranje-novca formulare što nitko od šalteruša obično ne zna raditi
<jelly> kolega je č€kao sat vremena i 7 službenica/službenika u banci je to rješavalo 45+ minuta
<jelly> dok se nisu sjetili pitati interni helpdesk za upute 
<Hrki> pa kakve jebene formurale isuse boze vise
<Hrki> pa zasto bi itko tko pere novac imao posla s njima :D
<jelly> pripremi se :-)
<jelly> pardon, limit je >= 100000kn 
<SilverSpace> dan
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-28
<DomaMuffin> I AM DOMAMUFFIN !
<DomaMuffin> Oh, regao se 
<DomaMuffin> Skype ima 5 nelosih filtera za fotografije. 
<DomaMuffin> I zvuk/slika su drama bolji nego na viberu/whatsappu
<DomaMuffin> j #debian
<DomaMuffin> sorry, ne radi mi ni strelica za desno, mozda jos koja tipka. Kcer, sok 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-01
<rut> tutaci 
<dodobas> e kad se ono jedu krofne ?
<dodobas> sad negdje ?
<jelly> jučer?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1J2j3xhUEQ jel ovaj prvi lik malo lici na Putina, ili na Daniela Craiga
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Klapa Ragusavecchia - La Musica Di Notte :: Duration: 03:44 :: Views: 23,031 uploaded by DancingBearRecordsTV :: 96 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> jel ima na jubitou neki flag da se iskljuce videi koje su radili Indijci ? :P
<dodobas> ovo mi je best find ... na sto sam naletio ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee5krFMBxks
<datase> ^ YouTube :: SE FEATURE DRIVEN DEVELOPMENT (FDD) BY SE GROUP :: Duration: 09:20 :: Views: 477 uploaded by nur zarifah :: 6 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> izvrsno, odmah saljem nasem IT direktoru koji se zalaze za agile tehnologije
<hrvoje> sva sreća nismo pod njim :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-02
<Mmike> Ui Ui
#ubuntu-hr 2019-03-03
<DomaMuffin> Mislim da mi nekaj umire na kompu. Doduse, primjetim samo kad youtubem . Pusta pjesmu, iz zvucnika se zacuje nekakav TRRRT i sve stane na sekundu. Ne desava se kad pustam mjuzu iz neceg drugog ili gledam neki film .. 
<jelly> zvučnik je spojen kak, analog audio?  BT?  HDMI?
<jelly> optika?
<jelly> ako gledas isti video na mpv (preko youtube-dl) dal bude ista stvar?
<DomaMuffin> Analogno sam spojen. Stvar se ne ponavlja ako odem i pogledam, na primjer stream na twichu - samo youtube. Na windowsima sam , sec da skinem i opalim youtube-dl
<DomaMuffin> cek, youtube-dl downloada, ne streama? Kako bilo: pustio sam video i imam TRRT, youtube-dl  je skinuo mp3 tog videa koji ne TRRTa u winampu
<DomaMuffin> idem vidjet' za drivere graficke / zvucne, mozd' je neki cornercase.
<jelly> ne znam za windowse, ali mpv koristi youtube-dl za streamanje
<DomaMuffin> bum probal prvo s driverima, windowsi su to
<DomaMuffin> 327MB samo driver za graficku :D <3
<DomaMuffin> 413MB za zvucnu <3
<jelly> to više zvuči (pun not intended) kao issue sa codecima nego driverima
<DomaMuffin> Mnijem da driver od +300MB ima i pokoji codec u sebi. Pregazit' cu drivere, rebootati 3x pod punim suncem ( nadam se da je Jupiter u trecoj kuci) , a onda cu naci neki codec inspector da vidim kaj youtube trosi dok se puscha. 
<DomaMuffin> Fala za ideju ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Azurirao browser, GPU/audio drivere, kita. 
<jelly> jednom davno je postojao h264ify plugin za youtube
<DomaMuffin> Svasta ja imaam poinstalirano, a ni ne znam. Skinuo sam K-lite cocec pack, on mi je napisao da imam media player classic codec pack upogonjen i jel smije maknut. Maknuo, pregazio novim, restartao , za sad ne stuca. 
<DomaMuffin> heh, zastucalo je, sad iskusavam h264ify
<DomaMuffin> hmpf, ona youtubetova "statistika za strebere" je pokazala 1 dropped frame, ali ne korelira s vremenom kat trtne. 
<DomaMuffin> Mozda je do mog izbora pjesama ! 
<DomaMuffin> https://youtu.be/NQvWnV65nnY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: HRT - A strana S03E12 – Tu noć kad si se udavala :: Duration: 03:00 :: Views: 101,262 uploaded by Hrvatska radiotelevizija :: 678 likes :: 14 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hrvoje> probaj otvoriti iz VLC-a taj isti youtube video, jel onda trza? file->open network stream i pejstni yt link
<Vlado9A> kod mene u chromium browseru i vlcu ne Å¡teka, a u mpv Å¡teka :)
<Vlado9A> taj video
<DomaMuffin> hardver je, brijem, sad drka bilo kaj u bilo cemu ( audio ) , idem vidjet kaj imam na stikovima da bootnem live i potvrdim
<jelly> na linuxu nema trt
<jelly> dobar vokal, no pjesma je za žile rezat
<jelly> (bila, oduvijek)
<jelly> tko radi čokanjčiće u boji?! https://i.imgur.com/HeCwKVp.mp4
<datase> ^ [toptalent] video/mp4 640x640 445.7KiB :: 40,157 views :: safe for work
<DomaMuffin> Nikak da dodjem na red a rebootam komp :) 
<DomaMuffin> Tko prodaje poklopce za rostilj ?
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-24
<DomaMuffin> jelly: di si nasao preporuku za noatime scheduler i vmware ? ja sam nasao samo ovo https://access.redhat.com/solutions/5427
<jelly> DomaMuffin: none?  Negdje u vmware dokumentaciji
<DomaMuffin> none,da, sorry
<DomaMuffin> nemrem nac nigdje
<jelly> nije https://kb.vmware.com/s/article/2011861 ali nemrem naći članak kojeg se sjećam
<DomaMuffin> https://access.redhat.com/solutions/5427
<DomaMuffin> ovo je dosta svjez
<DomaMuffin> *svjeze
<jelly> praksa veli da je deadline / mq-deadline ok i za fizicke i za virtualne linuxe, to sad imamo kao default (za distre koje imaju cfq upstream default u kernelu; neke centos 7 i 8 sami defaultaju na deadline)
<DomaMuffin> Rasulo totalno, meni praksa veli da treba testirati nakon svakog patchanja virtualizatora :( 
<jelly> nemam to iskustvo sa esxijem
<jelly> doduše nemam io heavy load skoro nigdje
<DomaMuffin> Moje je iskustvo skromnije od tvojeg, vjerojatno sam pogodio svaki rubni slucaj po putu
<jelly> pa od toga se iskustvo sastoji :-)
<DomaMuffin> Mijenjam iskustvo za dosadan zivot :) 
<DomaMuffin> Macke su me probudile u 2:30, izvukle iz smeca limenku ragua i otvorile olimpijadu. Sad mi se spava, a radni dan je tek poceo .. 
<dodobas> yutro
<DomaMuffin> dobro utro 
<dodobas> pozz DomaMuffin 
<dodobas> jelly: bio naletio da ... ako je `[none]` to znaci da ce koristit `blk-mq` koji bi trebao bolje od klasicnih schedulera
<jelly> to je za dovoljno nove kelnere koji imaju sve mq valjda
<Mmike> daskeyboard 10less 4 godine star i ovaj novi koji sam uboo pred 3-4 mjeseca = nebo zemlja
<Mmike> ovaj stari je tak milinav za tipkanje
<Mmike> ovaj novi je malo knj
<Mmike> nekak
<Mmike> :)
<DomaMuffin> Ni jedan ni drugi mi ne vrijedi 1/10 svoje cijene. No, ni nisam ciljana publika
<Mmike> ja sam odusevljen starim
<Mmike> novi je isto dobar
<Mmike> al' znatno losijij
<Mmike> ono, ispadaju tipke kad tipkam :D
<DomaMuffin> Hahahahahahaha :) 
<Mmike> da, bas se vidi da je kvaliteta izrade losija
<Mmike> moram smislit neku trecu tastaturu mehanicku
<Mmike> filco gledam
<Mmike> al' skupe su
<Mmike> a bed mi to kupit bez isprobavanja
<DomaMuffin> Ja volim jace dotaknut' tipke dok tipkam, jednom me kolega pitao jel mogu manje bubnjat' dok radim,nisam znao kaj mu reci
<DomaMuffin> kaj za tastature ne vredi ono da mozes vratiti unutar N dana bez obrazlozenja ? 
<DomaMuffin> Nakon tjedan dana bi morao znati da li ti je OK ili ne, ne ?
<Mmike> pa nakon 3-5 dana znas, da
<Mmike> ne znam dal' vrijedi, nekako sumnjam
<Mmike> pogotovo kad ju narucis iz vana 
<DomaMuffin> aha, nema u nas
<Mmike> https://www.amazon.com/Filco-Majestouch-2-Tenkeyless-FKBN87M-EB2/dp/B004WOF7QM/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=filco&qid=1582543012&s=electronics&sr=1-1
<Mmike> ovo
<Mmike> npr
<DomaMuffin> Nemam kaj za reci osim da ih ne lifraju s HR layoutom :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ja gledam koji bi si vertical mouse ubo
<DomaMuffin> Probao sam neki logitech od kolegice s posla, ali mi je mali u ruci. 
<Mmike> yup, to je glavna prednost
<Mmike> ne-imat hr layout
<Mmike> tanki siroki enter, siroki backspace, i to sve :)
<DomaMuffin> :) Primjeti kako se trudim ne zapoceti flejm :) 
<DomaMuffin> Odmah sam i drugu temu podmetnuo ! 
<DomaMuffin> E,a, nema ni backlight ? 
<Mmike> ne, kaj ce mi za po doma
<jelly> > ali mi je mali u ruci. 
<jelly> visoki enter ftw
<jelly> majketi, ko je prevodio ovaj KDE
<jelly> Configure generic network preferences, like timeout values -> Vrijeme valjanosti -> Čitanje soketa: 15s 
<jelly> kakvog !@#$^% soketa
<dodobas> losa migracija prijevoda ? 
<Mmike> jelly, ti si mi ono pricao za neki Maildir indeksator, pa da mogu grepat po njemu lagano?
<jelly> um, to je bilo tako davno da tj vjerojatno više ne radi
<jelly> notmuch možda?
<hrvoje> jelly: jos uvijek je manje blesavo od citanja uticnice :D :D :D
<Mmike> notmuch mozda, da
<Mmike> al' nisam zadovoljan
<Mmike> ag je bolji, s pametnim rulovima i excludeovima
<jelly> jel ag radi indeks negdje?
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> ag je glupi grep, samo puno brzi
<Mmike> time ag -i ^From.*formula* .*
<Mmike> trazio sam dal' mi je f1.com ikad poslao mail neki
<Mmike> i nije :)
<Mmike> 19GB mailova u 2 minute, lokalni backup
<ivoks> doveadm
<jelly> tko dizajnira ove webove?  https://www.pgaudit.org/
<jelly> otvoriš, na cijelog stranici je: ime projekta i "scroll down"
 * jelly je samo htio spremati login i logout u postgresu
<ivoks> jelly: al najbolje je kaj imaju menu na vrhu
<ivoks> koji daje isto sto i content na homepageu :)
<jelly> koji, vjerojatno skrola dole
<ivoks> da :D
<jelly> @!#$%
<Mmike> jelly, postgres ima log_connections
<Mmike> a mislim da ima od nedavno i log_disconnections
<ivoks> lol dobio kredit
<Mmike> ivoks, erste?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> u cetvrtak sam im rekao 'konkurencija mi je odobrila'
<ivoks> 'selim primanja i firmu u drugu banku'
<ivoks> 5min nakon toga, zove direktor poslovnice
<ivoks> ajde pricekajte do petka ujutro (bilo je vec 16h)
<ivoks> zove me u petak ujutro da ce se do ponedjeljka rijesiti
<ivoks> u petak u 15:55 zove zenska opet 'odobreno s posebnom kamatnom stopom'
<ivoks> kamatna stopa mi skoro inflacijska stopa
<ivoks> veli, dodjite u pon, radim od 12, dodjite u 12
<ivoks> i eto
<Mmike> jelly, pricam gluposti, connect/disconnect moze jos od pg9.0 
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi konkretizirao tko je konkurencija?
<ivoks> mislis njima rekao?
<ivoks> nisam; samo sam im rekao i da mi HPB i PBZ i RBA nude taj isti iznos s isplatom unutar tjedan dana
<Mmike> +1 :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdOKaZpnArY&t=16s blast from the past
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vesna Pusic primila kurca !! @ 00:16 :: Duration: 01:06 :: Views: 274,804 uploaded by Patrick :: 1,637 likes :: 80 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> ivoks: kad PBZ može nešto riješiti brzo onda znaš da su ovi tvoji za niš
<ivoks> ma to sam lagao
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ali sam otisao u HPB i podnio zahtijev
<ivoks> zahtjev
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> i HPB mi je garantirao isplatu do srijede
<ivoks> ali sam im danas poslao mail da odustajem od zahtjeva
<ivoks> AMD dionice pale :/
<ivoks> sa 60USD na 50USD
<ivoks> a sta sad... vratiti ce se to kad prodje corona :)
<Mmike> ili nece :D
<Mmike> ivoks, pa +1 na laganje, naravno da si lagao, al' super :) kad su kreteni
<Mmike> tak frend auto kupio, htio dodatne opreme za mazdu i i kajjaznam kaj i ovi nakenjali cijenu
<Mmike> veli lik ali u toyoti su mi dali to i to i to za toliko novaca
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nisam lagao; bio sam indirektran
<Mmike> onda je dosao u toyotu , rekao kaj mu u mazdi nude, lik mu dao malo manju ponudu, dosao s time u mazdu, i mazda matchala ponudu :)
<Mmike> naravno da je izmislio cijene inicijnalne :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa gore si rekao da si lagao. Lagao si kad si rekao da si lagao:? :D
<ivoks> u biti sam rekao 'I PBZ i HPB i RBA nude iznos koji sam vas trazio bez da uopce donesem papirologiju koju Erste trazi, zbog koje vec 4 mjeseca cekam na jednostavno DA ili NE na svoj zahtjev.'
<jelly> to je ok
<ivoks> a nude gotovinske kredite
<ivoks> HPB je nudio i vise nego erste, da se razumijemo
<jelly> koliko % si dobio na amd-u do sad?
<ivoks> spusio sam 10%
<ivoks> kupio sam kad je bio $55
<ivoks> sad je $50
<ivoks> ali, ako nastave kao ove godine, trebalo bi to ici do 70 do kraja godine
<ivoks> vise me brine ova panika na crobexu
<ivoks> s/crobexu/zseu
<ivoks> ali sad se trse u erste
<ivoks> nude mi bolje tecajeve, dodatne pogodnosti na racunu i tak
<ivoks> danas nije tesko promijeniti banku, pa ce se morati vise truditi zadrzati klijente, ako to opce zele
<jelly> svi igraju na inertnost korisnika
<ivoks> ae, to je cijeli poslovni model pretplata u storovima
<ivoks> lucidchart meni uzme 100$ svake godine
<ivoks> a opce ne znam zasto :D
<jelly> postoji doslovno odjel koji služi za davanje boljih uvjeta SAMO za korisnike koji hoće otići
<ivoks> svaki put zaboravim da imam tamo pretplatu
<ivoks> ah, to me podsjetilo
<ivoks> moram ugasiti server u hetzneru :D
<ivoks> sad treba kupovati dionice
<ivoks> covid ce se rijesiti, ovako ili onako
<ivoks> ako se ne rijesi, novac ionako nece imati vrijednost
<ivoks> a dionice padaju zbog toga
<ivoks> treba naci firme za koje znate da mogu izdrzati jos dva mjeseca neizvjesnosti i to je winner
<ivoks> sve te hardverske kompanije padaju zbog covida na tajvanu
<ivoks> ali ja vise vjerujem sposobnosti tajvana nego li italije
<ivoks> tak da ce to sve bouncati natrag za 2-3 tjedna
<Mmike> percona.com down :/
<jelly> wut, gruntovnica je sad u sky officeu?
<DomaMuffin> Di mogu naci kad je neka tvrtka otvorena?
<jelly> nema na sudreg?
<obrut> trebalo bi biti na sudregu pod osnivacki akt
<jelly> yep, zemljišnoknjižni odjel -> sky office https://sudovi.pravosudje.hr/ogszg/index.php?linkID=32
<jelly> (ignorirajte strgani cert za *.pravosudje.hr)
<DomaMuffin> Thx momcine. 
<nixhr> vecer
<nixhr> jel ima netko iskustva sa salesforce-om? bauljam po docsima i dobro bi mi dosla mala pomoc
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-25
<vileni> https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/24/21147697/lenovo-thinkpad-x-series-t-series-lineup-announce-pricing-release-date
<vileni> mijenjaju nazive za nove generacije, t490 -> t14
<vileni> x390 je x13, jedino me brine sto nema x12 :)
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> nixhr nazalost, imam
<dodobas> zanimljivo za procitat ... https://understandlegacycode.com/blog/5-arguments-to-make-managers-care-about-technical-debt/
<obrut> dodobas: boli me glava od tih recenica :)
<dodobas> obrut: a znam, al dobro je bar znat koje su opcije
<Mmike> ooo, salesforce :D
<Mmike> rekako bih da mi je disk - hmro: https://jebo.me/pas/?i=9
<Mmike> iako sam ga wipeao nocas, 3+1 passes, nikakih grjesaka :)
<dodobas> MmikeM: 320Gb ... star neki disk :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> imam jos stariji jedan
<Mmike> Caviar, 80GB
<Mmike> mislio sam da sam ga potrgao, al' nisam
<Mmike> smart long upravo traje, al' mislim da je disk ok
<Mmike> 80GB
<Mmike> glasan, al' znas kak fino glasan :D
<Mmike> ne k'o segata ova
<dodobas> ja imam negdje WD 80GB ... stare uh, preko 15godina ... rekao bih da rade, ali nisu upaljeni bar 5 godina :)
<Mmike> treba ih povremeno zagrijat/propuhat :0
<vileni> meni je najstariji neki u r50, 40gb pata
<ivoks> i, stiglo i nama
<ivoks> freshly imported from milan
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> lik rafi u it 
<SilverSpace> radi*
<SilverSpace> nije koristio antivirus zaštitu :) 
<sakiKnin> clamav
<sakiKnin> clamav
<ivoks> bit ce ih vise
<ivoks> on je bio s curom za vikend u milanu
<ivoks> za nju ni ne znaju gdje je
<hrvoje> jebiga, bilo je samo pitanje vremena ... nemres to sam tak zaustaviti
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> Neslužbeno doznajemo da mlađi muškarac koji je pozitivan na koronavirus i nalazi se u klinici "Fran Mihaljević", radi u jednoj velikoj hrvatskoj tehnološkoj firmi, a u Milanu je bio na utakmici Lige prvaka Atalanta - Valencia. 
<ivoks> ajajaj
<ivoks> bio je na tekmi
<ivoks> pa to budu tisuce oboljelih onda
<hrvoje> sama pamet :) al dobro, ne siri se bas tak agresivno
<ivoks> siri se prilicno agresivno
<hrvoje> da mozes zaraziti 1000 ljudi
<hrvoje> vjerojatno slicna dinamika sirenja kao gripa, samo ima puno jebeniji ishod :-(
<ivoks> nisi citao kako se rasirilo u juznoj koreji?
<hrvoje> noup
<ivoks> jedna osoba
<ivoks> jedna jedina
<ivoks> otisla na misu gdje je bilo ~1000 ljudi
<ivoks> 700 ih je zarazeno sad
<hrvoje> mozda je on zarazio 30 a tih 30 ostalih 600+
<hrvoje> upravo je nevjerojatno da jedan moze roknut 700
<hrvoje> sucks :(
<ivoks> pa jel jedan 700 ili je s jednog na 700 doslo preko drugih unutar sat vremena, tako je malo bitno
<ivoks> https://time.com/5787898/south-korea-coronavirus-sect/
<ivoks> One woman is believed to have spread the virus (officially named as COVID-19) among the Shincheonji sect. Officials said she had come into contact with 166 people
<ivoks> od onda je broj narastao na 700
<hrvoje> sranje
<hrvoje> lik koji je u fran mihaljevic navodno radi u firmi sa sjedistem u krapinskoj ...
<hrvoje> pa izbjegavajte sastanke ako ste planirali tako stogod
<sakiKnin> Nego sta je sa nodejs
<sakiKnin> curl: (7) Failed to connect to nodejs.org port 443: Network is unreachable
<hrvoje> Trying 2606:4700:10::6814:172e...
<hrvoje> Connected to nodejs.org.
<hrvoje> Escape character is '^]'.
<hrvoje> meni radi [tm] :D
<sakiKnin> request to http://registry.npmjs.org/n failed
<ivoks> jelly: jesi li to ti zavrsio na zaraznoj?
<hrvoje> ma nije jelly, on vrti linux tamo nema virusa :D
<jelly> ivoks: kolega zna nekog iz eriksona, sad ga tjeramo doma
<ivoks> ja radim bunker u uredu
<ivoks> stockpiling :)
<obrut> u uredu ? pih, to se radi u podzemnom bunkeru u sred sume gdje ni zombiji ne zalaze :)
<Mmike> ja sam se stockpileao upravo :)
<Mmike> sansa da ce mi zalihe trebati su minimalne, ali... better stocked then without water :D
<Mmike> eto i svicarska dobila prvog zarazenog
<ivoks> ne moze se to vise zaustaviti
<ivoks> cekaj samo da pocnu oboljevati ovi koji su posjetili veneciju
<SilverSpace> i ovi kaj su Rijeci bili na karnevalu 
<sakiKnin> SilverSpace: haha
<sakiKnin> SilverSpace: i na inaguracji :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si se bas prepao, vidim :)
<Mmike> sansa da se razbolis je jako mala, nisi rizicna skupina i nece ti nist bit
<Mmike> sansa da se tvoji mili razbole je isto takva
<Mmike> sansa da starije osobe najebu je veca, da, isto kao i kod gripe. I da, treba se paziti i sve to.
<Mmike> Ono sto mene brine je glupa panika koja ce se u tupom narodu sad stvoriti, pa ce poispraznit police svega, pa nece bit niceg po ducanima neko vrijeme.
<Mmike> Zato sam se ustashao za 2 tjedna :) 
<Mmike> A dok panika ne krene, samo opusteno.
<Mmike> I da, rad od doma :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ha?
<ivoks> ja se nisam prepao
<ivoks> samo mi je smijesno kako su ljudi kratkovidni
<ivoks> svi se love broja oboljelih/broj umrlih
<ivoks> i to koriste kao klasifikaciju bolesti
<ivoks> bolesti koja nije postojala prije dva mjeseca
<ivoks> bolesti od koje 4/5 oboljelih jos boluju
<ivoks> pa kak, kak jebote ako imas 2 razreda osnovne skole, mozes tvrditi ista?
<jelly> a broj ozdravilih / broj umrlih?
<ivoks> mozda su stariji umrli prvi jer se losije nose s bolesti
<jelly> pa nije mozda, to je isto kao gripa
<ivoks> jelly: pa taj broj je relevantniji, dakako, a on ukazuje da umire 10% zarazenih
<jelly> sto je relativno puno, ali i dalje ne znam je li vise ili manje od gripe
<ivoks> to je 50x smrtonosnije od gipe
<ivoks> gripe
<ivoks> mislim da sam i malo rekao
<jelly> nije li bilo da je 10% samo za 65+ range
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> 3000 ljudi je umrlo
<ivoks> ni 30000 ljudi je ozdravilo
<ivoks> to je jedino mjerilo
<ivoks> gripa...
<ivoks> od 45 milijuna oboljelih, 60.000 umrlo
<ivoks> neusporedivo
<jelly> a koliko dugo traje dok ne ozdravis
<jelly> to je isto bitno
<ivoks> pa eto, ne zna se
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ivoks> vecina koja se razbolila u sijecnju je jos uvijek bolesna
<ivoks> tak da moze trajati mjesecima
<ivoks> ne znamo
<ivoks> tak da, hoces li panicariti ili ne, to je na tebi
<ivoks> reci da je to ko gripa govori koliko ne znas matematiku
<ivoks> spanjolska gripa je imala smrtnost 2-3%
<ivoks> korona... vidjet cemo kad se zavrsi
<ivoks> za sad je oko105%
<ivoks> za sad je oko 10%
<ivoks> 2009 pandemija gripe ubila je manje od 400.000 ljudi, na 200 milijona zarazenih
<ivoks> znaci, 199,600.000 je ozdravilo
 * Mmike rollzeyez :)
<Mmike> kak je ovaj cloudformation ruzan
<Mmike> ru-zan-ru-ru-za-n
<Mmike> https://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/covjek-koji-brine-o-sigurnosti-zagrepcana-ma-boli-me-ku/2159777.aspx
<Mmike> eto, ak se kalinic ne brine... :D :D :D
<jelly> kuruzan?
<jelly> Mmike: koji lik :-D
<jelly> > "Ja sam otišao ća, u avionu sam, idem za München i od tamo letim za San Francisco i boli me k****", rekao im je Kalinić.
<Mmike> upravo sam naucio da DAS ima sleep tipku :D
<ivoks> ja si moram naci novu
<ivoks> iako je ova razor sasvim dobra
<ivoks> ali nije moja; maznuo sam ju mirki :)
<ivoks> cak mi je bolja od das
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> to cu si uzeti
<Mmike> ivoks, koja je to?
<Mmike> ona ornata?
<Mmike> to sam ja gledao pa nemam pojma zakaj nisam kupio
<Mmike> al' to nije mehanicka nego neka hibridna
<Mmike> odo po dete :D
<ivoks> blackwidow
<obrut> i tak... ovdje je sve objasnjeno :) https://ivijesti.hr/zasto-se-zataskava-veza-izmedu-korona-virusa-i-5g/
<jelly> whut
<obrut> "Različiti neovisni istraživači širom interneta, već otprilike 2-3 tjedna ističu vezu između korona virusa i 5G." :)
<obrut> to su vjerojatni isti oni koji su srušili mit o okrugloj zemlji :)
<jelly> to mi izgleda kao false flag da se ignoriraju stvarni problemi (koje ne uzrokuje 5G nego nešto drugo)
<SilverSpace> konzum više ne dostavlja :) 
<SilverSpace> redovi u lidlu 
<SilverSpace> pocela panika
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> ček šta, konzum ne dostavlja?  Sinoć sam stavio u košaricu hrpu stvari
<jelly> ali je maslac i mlijeko nestalo i nedostupno :-\
<jelly> jedino što im je stranica sad spora, možda su ljudi navrli :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: nema termina 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ako mi imas dat' neku drugu da mogu raditi, ornatu ti posudim na par dana da probas
<jelly> SilverSpace: pred sat vremena je bilo (ali samo petak i kasnije)
<jelly> a sinoć je bilo srijeda ujutro ali sam bio umoran i nisam dovršio
<jelly> > Uvijek radimo na poboljšanju!  Hej, upravo unaprjeđujemo stranicu kako bi bila još bolja za vas. > Hvala na razumijevanju, vidimo se uskoro!
<jelly> sad uopće ne radi
<jelly> kak da sad kupim sladoled, kak
<jelly> i masku... za karneval
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: sutra bu ludilo v ducanima 
<jelly> nadam se da ne
<jelly> a kaj ce biti kad bude stvarno krizna situacija
<DomaMuffin> Isto. Panicarima je svaka situacija krizna.
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, koga?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, aha, ovu blackwindows?
<Mmike> meni se zena smijala da sam panicar kad sam rekao da moramo u opskrbu :D
<Mmike> reko, micek, virus nije tak opasan k'o sto se siri panika, al' ljudi ce panicarit i u duckasima ce nestat stvari :) pa ajmo mi, fino, po konzervice ragua, hasea i toga :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) tak je ja sam odavno zalihe popunio za mjesec dana :) 
<Mmike> Ja za jedno 2-3 tjedna, ova panika ce nestat za par dana kad ljudi skuze da nije tak sranje kak se prica da je.
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ne, ja imam onu hibridnu
<Mmike> ornata?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, moze
<DomaMuffin> Apropo nabavke, boli me dupe, budem narucivao :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, uzmes sutra? Ja ti dam svoju roganraorark
<Mmike> je, budes narucivao ak bude :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: radim od doma, ETK dezinficira prostor
<Mmike> kaj je ETK?
<Mmike> Elektro Tele Kontakt?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, a ne idem do sesveta sutra, pre daleko mi to
<DomaMuffin> Epicentar pandemije. Pa ne mislis valjda da se prvi zarazeni u RH dogodio igdje doli 20m od mene ? 
<Mmike> ENT valjda
<Mmike> Erikson Nikola Tesla
<Mmike> ne?
<Mmike> ja isto radim od doma
<Mmike> zadnjih 10 godina valjda :D
<DomaMuffin> ErikzonTeslaKuracneki
<Mmike> Erizzson
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, e, jel' vidis paju kaj tam, jel' on jos u ekrisone?
<DomaMuffin> Vidim, jos je tam. 
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam zakaj je ETK, ali tak je i na njihovom webu ( https://www.ericsson.hr/privatnost npr)
<jelly> Koncern?
<Mmike> Krautermuegen!
<Mmike> Jako mi se svidja zstd
<Mmike> prebacio sam si logrotate da kompresira sa zstdom
<Mmike> brzi od gzipa a pun kufer bolje kompresira
<Mmike> cini se da ja necu nit u Bec nit u New York :/
<jelly> kolege koji su utekli u Prag razmišljaju da se ne vrate :-)
<Mmike> nebi se nit ja iz praga vracao :D
<Mmike> prag je super! :D
<Mmike> iako ja brijem da je sam pitanje dana kad ce i tam buknut :)
<jelly> doduše tamo su na Windows konferenciji...
<jelly> ili MS, možda ne Windows
<SilverSpace> vec su se našli sverceri i na njuškalu prodaju maske, uzas kaj se radi 
<jelly> pestilence... is good for business
<jelly> Ferengi na njuškalu
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-26
<DomaMuffin> Tja, danas zabranjen ulaz svima u kompleks, stanari mogu uci na vlastitu odgovornost. 
<DomaMuffin> Hajde, jedan dan rada od doma nije nikog ubio :) 
<dodobas> ajme u soku ... blagajnica mi vratila 2lp ... racun bio 10.98, platio 11.00, dobio 2lp natrag :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, nije, eto, ja vec godinama tako :D
<dodobas> hmm, imam ja doman nek Razer TKL, al mozram provjerit model
<dodobas> mozda ima MX Brown ili nesto kao MX Brown, okish ... i dalje mi je puno drazi DAS 
<Mmike> dodobas, daj da probam!
<Mmike> meni stari das fantastican
<Mmike> ovaj novi je
<Mmike> well, puno manje fantastican :D
<dodobas> moj das je iz 2015/2016 ? znam da sam ga kupio nedugo nakon sto se t-matix preselio u radnicku
<dodobas> Mmike: a mogu, na koliko dugo ? :)
<dodobas> trebao bih ocistit/oprat tipkovnicu bar jednom :)
<Mmike> pa na 5-7 dana, kajjaznam
<Mmike> dam ti ja svoju Kumaru u zamjenu na tih par dana :D
<dodobas> imas sta ... e pa to :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kak si u petak poslijepodne/prevecer, moram pasa vozit veterinaru pa ti mogu dostavit
<Mmike> doma sam
<Mmike> stitimo se od korone :D
<Mmike> KDE weather applet mi veli da u zagrebu kisa pada
<Mmike> a vani sunce :D
<dodobas> Mmike: sta ond, budes spustio neku kosaru s prozora, pa da ubacim tipkovnicu, il se mozes spustit ispred zgrade ? :)
<dodobas> il ces poslat zenu/dete po tipkovnicu ? :)
<DomaMuffin> Najsigurnije dijete, njih corona nece
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, oce, al' ne umiru :D
<Mmike> Idem na kavu, SJEST NA ZRAK :D
<dodobas> Mmike: ponesi kisobran
<Mmike> Tu je tak suncano
<Mmike> ono, milina je vani
<DomaMuffin> Frajer nakupuje zaliha za dva tjedna da se moze izolirati, onda ode na kavu. Divno si nekonzistentan. 
<dodobas> pa sad mi je tek jasno ... zasto MMike razmislja o selidbi u novi stan, nova zgrada ima atomsko skloniste :) :) :)
<Mmike> dodobas, sklonisce!
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, pa jesam, sjedio sam vani, nikog oko mene, osim zene :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> joj kak mi se neda sve ispocetka slagati a potrgao mi se MQTT mada sve izgleda ko da je uredu 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: za sto koristis mqtt?
<SilverSpace> senzore vlage i temperature
<SilverSpace> home assistant 
<dodobas> sta ti avtomsski pali klimu/grijanje ?
<SilverSpace> još ne samo su senzori spojeni 
<SilverSpace> nesto update sjebo zadnji 
<SilverSpace> sad mi ni ssh ne radi 
<SilverSpace> to mi sbe slozeno na rpi 
<sillyslux> kernel 5.4 bpo mi kresha i915... uvik nest... :(
<dodobas> sta je `bpo` ?
<sillyslux> backports
<dodobas> a dakle, na 'starom' sustav novi kernel
<sillyslux> debian stable da
<sillyslux> na kernel 4.x mi se gubi zvuk. 5.3 radi uredno
<SilverSpace> https://i.ibb.co/PgKD97D/Slika-zaslona-2020-02-26-12-44-35.png
<SilverSpace> kak mi se cini sve ispocetka 
<SilverSpace> Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se nesto sa dozvolama pohebalo 
<SilverSpace> Connecting to MQTT broker ... OK
<SilverSpace> a ne radi 
<SilverSpace> WiFi OK 
<ivoks> "S obzirom na preventivne mjere očuvanja zdravlja, a kako se na radionici u subotu 29. veljače 2020. očekuje više od 200 polaznika, ljubazno molimo sve prijavljene polaznike koji imaju simptome prehlade, povišenu temperaturu ili kašalj da ostanu u svojim domovima."
<sillyslux> hoce li bit live streama?
<ivoks> hoce
<dodobas> radionica?
<sillyslux> i chat na zidu s beamerom
<sillyslux> imam lipi utf, svako to voli vidit na zidu 𓂸
<sillyslux> https://graphemica.com/%F0%93%82%BA
<sillyslux> https://www.posao.hr/oglasi/test-unosa-novog-oglasa-da-li-ce-iskociti-task-fffff/680060/
<jelly> jel iskoči task? :-)
<sillyslux> briga me, dok je placa dobra...
<ivoks> imali smo tri pozicije u timu
<ivoks> dvije su zatvorene sad
<ivoks> tko jos razmislja, sve je manje vremena...
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je virus u italiji malo duže i sad se širi od tamo 
<dodobas> ivoks: vjeciti optimist :)
<SilverSpace> protis je postao bezobrazno skup
<hrvoje> ivoks: pa koliko para nudis da je takva navala? :D :D
<jelly> kako.to
<SilverSpace> u biti nije gledao sam dva razlicita modela 
<ivoks> hrvoje: vise nego dobijes u irskoj
<jelly> a možeš i ostati u Irskoj ak te veseli? :-)
<hrvoje> ivoks: pfff, zanimljivo. :) onda nije ni cudo da je navala
<hrvoje> jelly: a nije ovdje tako lose, jedino mi malo fali familija i ekipa jel ...
<ivoks> hrvoje: pa eto
<ivoks> hrvoje: dobijes vise love, vratis se doma, radis od doma, trosis manje
<ivoks> bez problema mjesecno strpas 3-4 tisuca kuna u stednju
<jelly> i kad imas zenu i diecu? :-)
<ivoks> bez problema
<ivoks> pada snijeg!
<obrut> 3-4k mjesecno ? ili su pare slabe ili vi trosite previse :P
<ivoks> novce koji se tu mogu zaraditi ne mozes zaraditi u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> a ako si dobar, to ne mozes zaraditi ni u irskoj
<ivoks> nitko te ne bi ni pitao sto znas za 20k kuna mjesecno
<ivoks> a komotno mozes i duplo za pocetak
<ivoks> jesam li bio dovoljno jasan?
<obrut> sta si se unervozio :P
<obrut> ak zaradjujes 40k kuna mjesecno, a ostane ti 3-4, na sta trosis faking pare ? :)
<ivoks> ono sto sam rekao da i koliko god trosio, mozes staviti uvijek 3-4 kila kuna u stednju
<ivoks> mozes i vise
<ivoks> mozes i manje
<ivoks> ali 3-4 svakako mozes
<sillyslux> to ono ovo? https://canonical.com/careers/1662243
<ivoks> da
<jelly> %!$# snijeg
<hrvoje> ivoks: pfff, dobro, to zbilja nije losa plata ... :)
<hrvoje> ivoks: jebiga pred godinu i pol bi vjerojatno skocio, kad se odlucim vratit prvo se tebi javljam :)
<ivoks> hrvoje: tik tak, vrijeme ide
<ivoks> idjem doma djetetu i zeni
<hrvoje> ivoks: istina :) kak ti je bebac?
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-27
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jiutro
<Mmike> KRIIIZA!
<Mmike> dodobas, ocitsio sam ti tastaturu :)
<dodobas> :)
<vileni> kakva sad opet tastatura
<vileni> a meni zena prigovara kad kazem da je 14 sasvim normalan broj tipkovnica u kuci
<dodobas> ja sam zaklo server nocas ... pa sad ponovno pustaj obradu ... ah well
<Mmike> vileni, dodobas ce mi posuditi neku ornatu a ja cu njemu svoju kumaru
<dodobas> 'igram' se s `vm.overcommit_memory=2;vm.overxommit_ratio=99` ... pa kad je opterecenje preveliko, postgresql pocne odbijat nove konekcije ...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovo je za tebe poso: https://canonical.com/careers/1550997 :)
<dodobas> `could not fork new process for connection: cannot allocate memory`
<Mmike> dodobas, kak odbija? veli fakof, ili kernel veli nesh?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nda, nema overcomittanja s bazama podataka :D
<Mmike> cak nit s mysqlom 
<Mmike> (mosh s mongom, nesh nit skuzit da si ostao bez podataka :D )
<dodobas> a problem je moooozda ... to sto koristim postgis (postgres extenzija)  za obradu podataka ... pa izleti `psycopg2.errors.InternalError_: GEOSBuffer: std::bad_alloc`
<dodobas> prije dok je bio `vm.overcommit_memory=0` ... kelner je OOMao nesto ... uglavnom python process
<Mmike> a dodat jos memorije?
<Mmike> ili, instaliraj Stacker :D
<dodobas> stacker, cek ...
<dodobas> wtf je Stacker ?
<dodobas> Mmike: tricky je ... ima 30Gb rama (8Gb swap) i stvarno je u trenutcima kad je pocelo pucat bilo 33107220 kbcommit-ano
<dodobas> al je istovremeno u buffer cacheu bilo oko 15Gb ... 
<Mmike> dodobas, makni swap, stavi ga na 500 megi mozda
<Mmike> to ti vm ima 30 gig ili host?
<Mmike> sto je hipervizor?
<dodobas> vm
<dodobas> hyperv
<dodobas> nemam nikakvu kontrolu nad tim, dobio sam sto sam dobio
<dodobas> mogu s aplikacijske strane kontorlirati broj procesa obrade, pa ajd ...
<Mmike> trazi vise memorije, makni swap, ugasi overcommit, smanji vm.dirty_memory (ili kak vec se zove), i obuzdaj apliakciju
<Mmike> mogucno da ti taj postis plugin leaka
<Mmike> al' tu ti overcommit nece pomoc
<dodobas> postgis ovisi o C libu ... GEOS ... tako da hebiga ...
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ugasen je overcommit, ne razumijem 
<Mmike> ma, krivo citam gore, sorry :)
<dodobas> Mmike: sta je Stacker ?
<Mmike> ono sto je bilo gore od DoubleSpacea
<Mmike> dodobas, f-real, svratis sutra?
<dodobas> Mmike: da, moram s psom kod veterinara, nadam se bit gotovo do/oko 17i30 ... onda mogu produzit prema tebi
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> sutra mi sin ima kod sebe dve frendice na spavanju L:D
<Mmike> pa moram sa zenom vidjet, al' ak tu sjednemo u birtijicu na kratko bude ok :D
<dodobas> Mmike: izmjestio te u hotel neki ? mislim, ak nije sam u stanu, onda nema smisla :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al' 6 i pol godina tek ima :D
<dodobas> ne znam hocu li se moc zadrzat, tj. zasjest u kafanu, al mogu se sigurno setat po kvartu :)
<Mmike> works :D
<dodobas> ah well, dakle ... numpy, koji se koristi u obradi, ocekuje da ce moc overcommitat koliko hoce, jer alocira 'sparse' array, iako nikad nece ispunit cijeli array, 'zatrazit' ce memoriju za taj array
<dodobas> generalno, koliko god ja pricao da bazu treba izmjestit na drugi server, ... imam to sto imam ... :)
<Mmike> uzmi amazon redshift
<Mmike> ili sta vec :D
<dodobas> koji K je to ? sta to radi ?
<dodobas> ah, ne ... nista amazon 
<vileni> jebo amazon
<Mmike> vileni, dopizdilo? :D
<Mmike> ja se tek uhodavam :D
<vileni> Mmike: ma isto bi rekao i za gcp i za azure
<vileni> dobro, za azure bi vise puta rekao :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> kak da na iphoneu promijenim defaultne mape u waze?
<Mmike> imam adresu u kontaktima i debilni iphone mi apple maps otvara
<Mmike> a ja bi waze
<dodobas> pa e, i ovak ima problema, sta ce ti koji K jos jedan layer za generiranje problema :)
<dodobas> uvijek je problem u detaljima ... tipa neki amazon K ... procesirat cemo milijarde poruka u sekundi, super je, probajte ...
<Mmike> gledam ovu auroru, recim
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> posgres
<Mmike> multi-region bla,tra
<Mmike> jednostavnije je, ne prtljas se sa posgresom i silom pizdarija oko postgresa da ti HA radi
<Mmike> sve ti amazon slozi i to radi fakat ok
<Mmike> ako ti je failover od 30-60 sekundi ok
<Mmike> nece failoverat unutar sekunde-dve
<Mmike> i onda izdizajniras aplikaciju tak da racunas na 30-60 sekundi failoveriranja i voila
<Mmike> je, platis auroru za popizdit, je, nemas bas utjecaja na to di i kak se vrti, al' ak nemas super-mega-ultra load, aurora je super
<Mmike> ak imas super-extra-mega-load ici ces i tak na bare metal
<dodobas> probas ... ono bude 100 poruka u sekundi ... onda dokumentacija/Stackoverflow/mailingliste ... pa saznas da tih bilijardu poruka nije moguce
<Mmike> frend pricao neku vecer (viski druzenje) da su racunali u firmi, micanje s linodea na amazon. I ispalo da im je jeftrinije se prebacit na bare-metal hosting, za kapacitete koje trebaju.l
<dodobas> detalji ... bez iskustva nista...
<Mmike> dodobas, za kaj to? Ja SMS i SQS koristim i to zvace oko 10k poruka u sekundi. DOduse, meni su burstsovi kratki i traju 30-40 sekundi, jednom tjedno :)
<dodobas> auroru smo strgali s use-caseom koji je bio ... tako da ... nist od aurore, a dobit neki odgovor od amazona je zananos sama po sebi
<dodobas> raspo im se storidz ... na aurori ...
<Mmike> da, sjecam se da si pricao to
<Mmike> al' to bilo pred 2-3 godine
<Mmike> aurora fakat ok radi sad
<Mmike> challenge je 2TB podataka prebacit U auroru :D
<Mmike> i mi imamo support od amazona, imamo KAMa svog i onak, to super radi
<dodobas> je, al dovoljno da kad netko spomene auroru .. .samo odmahenm rukom
<Mmike> s amplifyjem je bio problem, i sa DTSom
<Mmike> i to su popravili u roku od 10ak dana
<Mmike> (DTS je nije NULLove znao prebacit nekad - za brojeve radi ok, za stringove stavi prazan string)
<dodobas> divno ... :)
<dodobas> BMK :P
<dodobas> `Put do unutarnjeg mira zapocinje s tri rijeci - boli me ... KROASAINT` !
<Mmike> a ono :) 
<Mmike> proizvod k'o proizvod
<Mmike> ti se, recimo, jebes sa postsgis extenzijama koje leakaju memoriju
<Mmike> divno isto :D
<dodobas> tocno to ... mos me ignorirat, il zagrlit ... :)
<dodobas> i reci 'there there, we've all been there, it will not get any better'
<Mmike> tako nekako :)
<Mmike> osim ako ne predjes na rust :D :D :D
<dodobas> il javu ... na javi `sve radi (tm)`
<dodobas> samo sto te onaj JVM uvijek ujebe ... nekako
<obrut> ja sam valjda jedini na svijetu koji nikad imo problema s JVM-om... evo znam par sustava koje sam slago, rade vec godinama bez da je itko takno :) (ja oso iz firme, nitko ne dira, stvar radi)
<dodobas> obrut: a jesu mozda rebootali server ? :)
<obrut> sumljam :)
<obrut> "imam" tamo server koji nije rebootan od 2006-te :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> staviš javu pod jsw ili daemontools (ili po novom systemd unit) i radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes ti lud ja da radim  :D 
<SilverSpace> poslozio rpi i senzore u home assistant naravno sve na novo i onda skužio di je bila greška 
<SilverSpace> ali dobro bar naucih nesto novo
<SilverSpace> https://demo.home-assistant.io/#/lovelace/0
<SilverSpace> do ovoga nikada necu stici 
<SilverSpace> moram si uskoro novo racunalo sloziti i mislim da sam našao i kuciste https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNMrgRFBPV0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: NZXT H1 Review - The Fastest Build EVER? :: Duration: 37:44 :: Views: 6,063 uploaded by eTeknix :: 214 likes :: 16 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> Mmike: vid ovo ... https://blog.cloudflare.com/an-epyc-trip-to-rome-amd-is-cloudflares-10th-generation-edge-server-cpu/
<jelly> zanimljivo da idu na single socket
<ivoks> well, that sucks
<ivoks> cini se da ne stjecemo imunitet na covid-19
<sillyslux> pa se mozemo 2 put zarazit?
<ivoks> da
<sillyslux> :(
<sillyslux> nema herd imunity
<ivoks> Oko 14 posto pacijenata koji su se oporavili nakon zaraze koronavirusom i koji su otpušteni su iz bolnica u južnoj kineskoj provinciji Guandong, na testovima su ponovno bili pozitivni na prisustvo virusa
<sillyslux> nema cijepiva
<sillyslux> we're all gonna die
<jelly> fora
<ivoks> ovo mozda znaci da... uh
<ivoks> oni koji su ozdravili jos uvijek nose virus
<jelly> možda nakon 2-3 puta bude imuniteta :-)
<ivoks> a pusteni su medju zdrave ljude
<ivoks> bu bilo kak bu bilo
<ivoks> treba ignorirati i graditi kucu :)
<sillyslux> za one iza nas
<ivoks> za kukce :)
<sillyslux> loldaa
<ivoks> ja danas otisao osigurati kredit
<ivoks> pa ak me nes potrefi, da ga osig. kuca otplati
<ivoks> napravim si sir i vrhnje i umalo(!) zaboravim spek
<jelly> kakav Å¡pek
<ivoks> na kockice
<jelly> ok malo paprike ali da špek ide unutra nisam čuo
<ivoks> probaj
<ivoks> sir vrhnje matovilac spek
<jelly> čim počnem opet meso jesti :-)
<ivoks> "I am writing to ask those who do not have a strong cultural or religious reason for a beard and who are working in at-risk areas to consider shaving. "
<ivoks> NHS
<sillyslux> aha... pa da bi se stitio od side triba brijat ...?
<jelly> ivoks: https://jwz.org/b/yjU0
<obrut> haha, zappa style :)
<obrut> ja bradu imam iz strogih kulturoloskih i religijskih razloga pa ono, nema brijanja
<jelly> obrut: ali "toothbrush" je ok
<obrut> pitam se jel bi se foo manchu ipak mogla uvalit u masku :)
<obrut> mogli
<jelly> ne bi smjelo dirat
<ivoks> - Kada si spomenuo riječ panika, ima uhodana fraza: je li vrijeme za paniku? Kada je to vrijeme za paniku i naredba sada je vrijeme za paniku? - kazao je Milanović 
<ivoks> jedna stvar koju milanovic nikada nije znao - sutiti kada je trebalo sutiti
<jelly> 😂
<ivoks> Ja jutros na kontrolu, puna čekaonica...rekoh buongiorno a oni svi kroz vrata naglavačke. Prvi došao na red
<hrvoje> to to, samo kihnes i prazan autobus odjednom
<hrvoje> i na glas prokomentiras "We had a shitty vacation in Italy with all the CDC people around" :D pa kad se razbjeze...
<Mmike> ivoks, na sir i vrhnje dodaj malo meda, onak, usku trakicu kak ti sa zlice curi.... milina!
<Mmike> Btw, kaj mislite, da se sad napravi analiza na koronu na 1/4 populacije hrvatske, koliko bi ih bilo pozitivno?
<Mmike> Ja brijem da bi bio jako velik broj, jer, virus se jako jako jako lako siri.
<Mmike> Al' isto tako, jako jako jako mali broj tih pozitivnih bi imao ikakve simptome.
<ivoks> lako moguce
<ivoks> ali ne znamo
<Mmike> Da nema korona-panika-hypea ovaj lik koji je iz Milana dosao bi brijao da ima neku laganu gripu/virozu, ostao bi doma, nebi nit znao da je imao koronu.
<Mmike> Al' ovako je WOOOOOOOO WAAAAAAAAA PANIKA SVE CE NAS DOHVATIT
<ivoks> ono sto znamo je da smo testirali ljude koji su bili u direktnom kontaktu s poznatim oboljelima i bili su negativni
<Mmike> pa virus prehlade je takav - nema imuniteta na njega, plus, moze 'prezivjeti' vani oko 10ak dana (za razliku od gripe koja prezivi vani par sati)
<Mmike> zato i smrcamo svi stalno ili kasljucamo ili kaj vec.
<ivoks> samo sto ovo nije prehlada
<Mmike> (prehlada je, naravno, bezazlena, korona nije)
<ivoks> ovo je virusna upala pluca
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> moze se razvit virusna upala pluca
<Mmike> moj sin je imao virusnu upalu pluca u 1vom mjesecu, od gripe
<Mmike> sto je vrlo neuobicajeno, rekli nam u zaraznoj, obicno bakterijska upala sranje napravi
<Mmike> al' eto, desi se, nekad
<Mmike> pricekajmo 2-3 tjedna, pa cemo vidjet kaj ce bit u .eu :D
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' se ide u Bec jos uvijek, ili postoje naznake da se nece ic?"
<Mmike> isto tako, jel' ides autom ili letis?
<ivoks> Mmike: covid19 ima obaveznu upalu pluca
<ivoks> rengen pluca je jedan od trenutnih 'dokaza' da si ozdravio
<ivoks> autom; za sada se ide
<ivoks> The study evaluated 167 patients; of these 5 (3 percent) initially had negative RT-PCR, but had positive chest CT with a pattern consistent with viral pneumonia. After positive CT findings, all patients were isolated for presumed 2019-nCoV pneumonia. Repeat swab testing and RT-PCR tests 2019-nCoV infection in all patients. In 7 patients (4 percent), CT was initially negative, while RT-PCR was positive 
<ivoks> for novel coronavirus. In 155 patients (93 percent), both RT-PCR and CT were concordant for 2019-nCoV infection.
<Mmike> yea. A kaj sa svom onom hrpom koja opce nije pregledana?
<Mmike> Mlims, svugdje pise da od gripe godisnje oboli tristo milijardi ljudi
<Mmike> to su projekcije statisticke, nitko nije fakat izbrojao oboljele
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> recimo, moja zena imala gripu, nije bila kod doktora, i ta gripa nije nigdje zabiljezena
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> tak da... znamo pimpek :)
<ivoks> to su projekcije
<ivoks> projekcija nije nagadjanje
<ivoks> vec je metoda uzorkovanja
<ivoks> znaci iz uzorka od X ljudi koji pratis, Y ljudi dobije neku bolest
<ivoks> zakljucujes da se vise/manje Y/X postotak moze primijeniti na opcu populaciju
<ivoks> sto je uzorak veci i raznovrsniji, to si tocniji
<ivoks> kao i ankete pred izbore :)
<ivoks> kucica fino napreduje, bas se veselim
<ivoks> sljedeci tjedan dolaze pregradni zidovi
<obrut> đe radiš ?
<obrut> kućicu, jel
<ivoks> tjedan iza dolazi podno grijanje i instalacije
<ivoks> dubrava
<obrut> žena i ja gledamo negdje izvan Zg
<ivoks> pa tjedan iza glazura, plocice, parket
<ivoks> prozori isto sljedeci tjedan
<ivoks> jebemu! klupcice sam zaboravio!
<Mmike> jao ja moram plocice ic kupit
<Mmike> i sredit terasu na moru
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> treba sve to prodat i unajmljivat i nek se netko drugi brine o svemu :D
<ivoks> danas mi zena u erste, nakon svega sto smo prosli s turistickom agencijom, uvali prospekt
<ivoks> i pita me jesam li zainteresiran za turisticki kredit
<ivoks> pa reko, jesam li zatvorio firmu sad
<ivoks> jeste li me prcali zbog toga mjesecima
<ivoks> kaj sad
<jelly> onda ima svoju skriptu, mora po skripti ići a ne mozak uključit
<Mmike> ja zatvorio kredit, otplatio sve
<Mmike> i doso u banku da mi daju 'brisovnicu' da mogu na gruntovnicu
<Mmike> i dao ugovore sve
<Mmike> i veli zena treba izjava od zaloznog duznika (bivsa cura) da joj ne dugujete nista
<Mmike> reko, pise u kupoprodajnom ugovoru da je placanje izvrseno u cijelosti i da ona dozvoljava da se uknjizim sam na nekretninu
<Mmike> veli zena ne, morate imati ili njenu izjavu ili tabularnu izjavu
<Mmike> reko, zasto AKO PISE U UGOVORU DA JE SVE PODMIRENO
<Mmike> zato, veli, kaj meni u popisu dokumenata pise da to treba
<Mmike> :D
<obrut> jelly: uvalis joj u skriptu goto :end
<obrut> ili ret :)
<ivoks> cek, ti si imao dvije cure?
<ivoks> dobio sam postom papir
<ivoks> ispisan na matricnom pisacu
<ivoks> zasto ljudi pobogu
<ivoks> pf, totalni kolaps AMD-a
<ivoks> sa $59 na $44
<ivoks> pa kvragu :)
<hrvoje> polako, porast ce opet ... zakaj im uopce pada cijena dionica, imaju dobar proizvod i totalno su se rebootali
<ivoks> zato kaj tajvanci ne idu na posao
<ivoks> sve tehnoloske dionice su pale
<jelly> sto samo govori koliko su ta trzista hirovita i vrijednosti besmislene
<ivoks> kako mislis?
<ivoks> pa najavili su manju zaradu
<ivoks> jer manje proizvode
<jelly> tri mjeseca u kriz malo manje proizvodnje nemere utjecati na 25% vrijednosti
<Hrki> ako jedna kyle kardashian jednom objavom na tweetu srusi vrijednost snap chata, onda je to dokaz da su sve te "vrijednosti" jedna uopca pizdarija koje nema veze sa realnoscu
<jelly> kaj kyle nije musko ime
<Hrki> kylie kaka se vec zove :D
<jelly> to vec moze
<hrvoje> naravno da nema veze sa realnoscu, ali s druge strane nema ni puno bolje metode kako ocijeniti vrijednost neceg od one stare "koliko je netko spreman platiti u danom trenutku"
<Hrki> https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/22/17040332/snap-stock-price-kylie-jenner-tweet-snapchat-1-billion-market-loss
<jelly> oh snap
<jelly> 2 godine kasnije, snapchat still not dead
<hrvoje> nije ni irc :D :D :D
<Hrki> jel se updejta sta taj irc protokol ili je vec isti 30 let? :D
<jelly> od toga se irc v3 se piše zadnjih 15 valjda :-)
<hrvoje> irc je super :) snapchat za penzionere :D :D
<jelly> i manje bendvita troši
<SilverSpace> cuj ovog slovenca guzva na granici kao mi stvorili a pogledas web kameru nigdje nikoga 
<DomaMuffin> Hmm, mogu na osnovu koristenja irca dobiti penziju ? Ne, ne mislim da sam zloupotrebljavao stanovnike Irske :)
<SilverSpace> bar ćevape
<hrvoje> imas 40 godina staza na ircu? :D :D
<jelly> ima beneficirani
<hrvoje> kaj, nocni rad, rad u otezanim uvjetima? :D :D
<jelly> stolice na srcu nisu bile ko zna kak udobne!
<hrvoje> ak se toga jos sjeca, onda je zasluzio :D :D
<jelly> INA popusila cryptolocker
<jelly> Å¡to je zanimljivo, prvo su rekli DDoS prije tjedan dana
<jelly> al ak nemaju backup... ko im kriv :-|
<SilverSpace> eh 
<DomaMuffin> hrvoje: pa bio sam na vise kanala odjednom, valjda se i to racina ! 
<hrvoje> jelly: to je bilo nesto ocito prilicno ozbiljno kad su sve pogasili tako i izaslo u novine
<hrvoje> DomaMuffin: dabome da se racuna, #Croatia se racuna ko beneficirani radni staz :D :D
<Mmike> https://www.rsaconference.com/usa/agenda/kr00k-how-kracking-amazon-echo-exposed-a-billion-vulnerable-wifi-devices
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> hrvoje, koji si nick na #cro imao?
<Mmike> jelly, jel' to neki javni info, za Cryptolocker?
<Mmike> Ili si i ti cuo od frenda koji ima frenda :)
<hrvoje> Mmike: a vise sam visio na #linux nego na #cro ... ali nekad davno - phx, jer je hrvoje bilo zauzeto :D
<hrvoje> ma zekam se samo, ekipa sa #cro je bila sasvim oke, kao i sa vecine drugih kanala :) al strpic je bio najjaci
<hrvoje> fenomen od covjeka
<hrvoje> s njim nikad nije bilo dosadno, uvijek je bila neka zajebancija
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> TI si bio phx! :D
<hrvoje> ... je, pred kakvih 20ak godina, sitnica :D :D
<datase> Blacksmith's horse and shoemaker's but at home best.
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-28
<Mmike> kra
<jelly> Mmike: bilo na tv
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> najgori radovi na kuci su rekonstrukcija
<ivoks> ne samo da je to najskuplje
<ivoks> vec i svaki put kad pomislis kako je kraj blizu, vidis hrpu sute negdje u nekom kutu
<dodobas> ivoks: mozda nije tvoja ... ja sam znao naci svasta u stanu :)
<dodobas> kao ... trea im privremeno skladiste jer rade stan u blizini pa onda imas punu sobu staklene vune i tako ... :)
<obrut> dok ne nadjes tijelo zamotano u najlon, dobro je :)
<dodobas> pa nasao sam dvije wc skoljke zamotane u najlon :) ... takodjer nije moje bilo :)
<dodobas> meni zanimljivo, al opet ... dakle super mi je fora kako Microsoft (zbog Azurea) objavljuje best-practice/guide/... za open source projekte 
<dodobas> u ovom slucaju PostgreSQL bazu ... https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/azure-database-for-postgresql/bg-p/ADforPostgreSQL
<obrut> pa da :)
<obrut> nebreju oni vise bez opensourcea
<dodobas> moraju, al opet, misilo da ce bar zakljucat iza nekog paywalla il nesto :)
<dodobas> kao sto je bio onaj MSDN ili kako vec, bez licence nema pristupa developer dokumentaciji
<dodobas> onda nadjes na torrentima CHM datoteke, pa si glavni u selu :)
<obrut> e da :) cak sam trebo pristup na to jedno kratko razdoblje u zivotu :)
<obrut> fakat je fora na MS sajtu naci clanak o QGIS-u, postgresu/postgisu :)
<dodobas> pa e ... nije sad neki deepdive ... al znaci da imaju upita za taj tech stack :)
<obrut> ti si malo vise u tom svijetu, jel znas mozda jel se QGIS sta uvatio po firmama ? ili jos svi briju na arcgis ?
<dodobas> u RH ne bas ... tu i tamo nesto
<dodobas> znam da u spanjolskoj ima QGIS based sustav za upravljanje vodovodom/infrastrukturom
<dodobas> vise je problema, nema sluzbenog supporta, skupi/manjak developera (c++/python), i vjerojatno to sto direktor ne moze strpat 10%u dzep od ukupne cijene licence :)
<obrut> ovo zadnje kod nas definitivno :P
<dodobas> vjrujem da je arcgis lakse integrirat u postjece poslovno rjesenje na MS tehnologijama
<dodobas> s druge strane ... danas je sve servisno orjentirano, WMS,WFS,WPS, ... pa nije toliki problem integrirat
<dodobas> al gisdata je unistila 'GIS' u RH, dodju prodaju 'rjesenje', naplate licence, nestanu ... onda kad korisnik skuzi da im treba custom (a uvijek treba custom), prodje godina dana pa treba platit nove licence, a korisnik jos uvijek nema nista sto moze koristiti
<dodobas> tako da se GIS sad prodaje tako da ... spomenes da ce bit vidljivo na karti :)
<dodobas> kao google maps ... :)
<ivoks> dodobas microsoft je otvorenija kompanija od mnogih koje se hvale kako su open source
<dodobas> a same karte imaju veze s GISom koliko i racun u bilo kojem poslovnom sustavu ... samo jedan 'export' podataka ...
<dodobas> ivoks: a da, konkurencija je divna stvar :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> https://www.reddit.com/r/croatia/comments/fal25q/broj_stanovnika_po_%C5%BEupanijama_od_1857_do_2018/
<datase> /r/croatia :: Broj stanovnika po županijama od 1857. do 2018. :: 155 points (99%) :: 20 comments :: Posted yesterday by xynl97 :: https://v.redd.it/lka9ceizvjj41 (v.redd.it)
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezJOriwsxV4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: METEORITE CADE IN MARE A FANO :: Duration: 00:34 :: Views: 973 uploaded by Occhio alla Notizia :: 119 likes :: 11 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> https://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/kresi-beljaku-pauk-umalo-odveo-automobil-malo-sam-se-dulje-zadrzao---595668.html
<ivoks> na sam ulaz
<sillyslux> sta je danas?
<sillyslux> ah petak...
<sillyslux> https://www.heise.de/tp/downloads/89/2/8/5/2/0/1/5/VID-20200226-WA0000.mp4
<ivoks> moram zvat susjedu
<ivoks> danas kad je puko meteor, oni su mislili da smo mi nes srusili u kuci dok smo radili
<sillyslux> https://www.who.int/gpsc/5may/Guide_to_Local_Production.pdf?ua=1
<ivoks> i da im je to zatreslo temelje i sto vec
<sillyslux> vi kad radite kucu, ti dirigiras radnike s irc komandima?
<sillyslux> /naredbima
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ali sam gradjevinar pa znam ponesto
<sillyslux> imas radnu robu??
<sillyslux> ono kao radnu radnu
<sillyslux> oni video iz kine je samo vjezba
<Mmike> tomislav car (tomislaw sa irca sa #croatia) snimio meteor! :D
<sillyslux> koji je to server?
<sillyslux> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/lomiri-new-name-same-great-unity8-265
<jelly> kad kolegi velite da koristi curl umjesto wget, kako izgovorite curl?
<jelly> ak velim kə:l onda ne kuži
<jelly> kəəəəəəəəərl
<hrvoje> probaj se ju ar el :D
<hrvoje> *si :D
<sillyslux> pa u hrvatskoj recenici s hrvatskim naglaskom, u engleskoj recenici s pronauncijacijom
<hrvoje> ja se uvijek pohvalim da je wget napisao moj imenjak iz moje bivse firme pa se svi cude :D :D
<hrvoje> lik je car, napravio je valjda najpoznatiji hr izvozni unix proizvod :D :D
<sillyslux> Originally written by Hrvoje Nikšić <hniksic@xemacs.org>.
<sillyslux> oic
<sillyslux> steta da nema nobelove/oskare/grammy nest slicno nagrade u ovoj branzi
<sillyslux> a moglo bi se... kao nagrada das ljudima 24k gold key caps za svoje keyboarde
<SilverSpace> problem koronavirusa je kaj se mogu i životinje zaraziti pa se od životinja dalje širi i na ljude i ne stjece se imunitet, fuck
<sillyslux> ok, ali ipak ima neke cijepiva
<dodobas> sta niste vidjeli meteor ... kinezi poslani novi virus u italiju ... ajme ajme ... 
<dodobas> :)
<sillyslux> oh... nema cijepivo
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: nema još
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da smo do sad imali sezonsku gripu a sad cemo imati godišnju tj višegodišnju 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kakvi sad meteorit
<sillyslux> pa gripa litos i nije nepoznanica
<SilverSpace> nlo
<sillyslux> https://dalmatinskiportal.hr/vijesti/probijen-zvucni-zid-snazna-tutnjava-nije-bila-potres--izgorio-meteor-u-atmosferi-/59638
<ivoks> https://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/tutnjava-u-zagrebu-nije-bila-od-potresa-probijen-je-zvucni-zid---595650.html
<ivoks> ovdje je lijepa snimka
<SilverSpace> ja sam jednog doživio po noci u camcu na Kupi osvjetlio ko da je dan bio malo smo se usrali od staha 
<SilverSpace> meteorit križevci
<SilverSpace> jedino nije tako jako puklo 
<SilverSpace> puno slabije
<jelly> -alis- #coronavirus                                        78 :Novel Coronavirus 2019-nCoV (SARS-CoV-2) | Disease - (COVID-19) | Google Tip - &tbs=qdr:d1,sbd:1 - Last day | BNO - https://bnonews.com/index.php/2020/02/the-latest-coronavirus-cases/ | Worldometer - https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ | More Stats Trackers - https://pastebin.com/raw/YDM37yWy |
<jelly> lol
<jelly> aha!
<jelly> 15:05: First case in Iceland. Patient recently returned from Italy. (Source)
<jelly> tko god da igra Plague Inc, uspio je zaraziti Island :-)
<SilverSpace> https://hgis.uw.edu/virus/
 * jelly kupio AMD
<jelly> jednu (1) dionicu :-D
<sillyslux> jes dobio certifikat?
<sillyslux> https://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/amd_share_certificate.jpg
<sillyslux> nedaj da te prijevare
<jelly> pa neće me Revolut valjda prevariti
<jelly> :-D
<sillyslux> oh, oni imaju i racune za dionice?
<sillyslux> *want + kredit za malo gmafia dionice
<jelly> da bi to uključio moraš otvoriti i prihvatiti jedno 10-15 dokumenata i agreemenata
<ivoks> jelly: da, ali mislim da na revolutu nisi vlasnik dionice
<ivoks> nego da je to prakticki fond, ali nisam siguran
<ivoks> jer ako imas dionice, onda bi trebao dobiti i dividende
<ivoks> We do not hold your Instruments after you acquire them, the Third Party Broker will arrange for your Instruments to be held in accordance with applicable law. The Third Party Broker will be responsible for keeping your Instruments safe.
<ivoks> ok, mozda jesi vlasnik
<ivoks> gdje onda dodju dividende?
<ivoks> https://www.revolut.com/help/exploring-revolut/trading/understanding-investment-events-and-regulations/what-if-a-company-issues-a-dividend
<jelly> to je dobro pitanje
<ivoks> We will credit your account with the dividend amount on the payment date.
<jelly> nice
<ivoks> Dividend payments may be subject to US withholding tax which will be withheld by the Third Party Broker. Withholding tax is normally 30% but may be reduced depending on your country of residence and whether that country has an applicable tax treaty.
<ivoks> ok, to je dosta dobro onda
<ivoks> mogao bi vise uloziti
<jelly> odgovor je vjerojatno u jednom od oni 12 pdfova koje nisam procitao
<ivoks> sad treba kupiti dionice svih tih hardware kompanija
<ivoks> svi su pali
<ivoks> a to je samo privremeno
<ivoks> (ja vas nisam savjetovao)
<ivoks> samo razmisljam na glas
<jelly> morao sam im dati OIB da bi to ukljucili, valjda se pise da je sve moje -)
<jelly> <ivoks> (ja vas nisam savjetovao)
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> idem doma
<ivoks> cini se da je AMDov pad stao
<jelly> jedino sto su mi naplatili dolar po 6.80kn, to nije ko zna kakav tecaj
<ivoks> kak nije?
<ivoks> pa dolar je 6,8
<ivoks> USD/HRK 6,823158
<jelly> HNB veli 6,738456	6,758732	6,779008
<ivoks> https://www.hnb.hr/
<ivoks> pa sad ti meni reci :)
<ivoks> tu pise drugacije
<ivoks> ah
<jelly> ahaa gledam krivo, za sutra. https://www.hnb.hr/temeljne-funkcije/monetarna-politika/tecajna-lista/tecajna-lista
<ivoks> jelly: taj tvoj se primijenjuje od sutra
<jelly> onda je ok :-D
<ivoks> pozdrav
<jelly> ./
<sillyslux> uhhh https://twitter.com/mirela_holy?lang=en
<Mmike> razer black widow - prvi dojmovi su full ok
<Mmike> mrvu je tvrdja od DASa, al' skroz ok
<Mmike> i glasnija
<Mmike> i nije US layout, stiscem \ umjesto entera :D
<Mmike> hrvoje, gdje si sa wgetom starijim radio? :D
<Mmike> Italy - 655 / 17 <- ovo je bilo u 17:45
<Mmike> Italy - 888 / 21 <- ovo je sad 
<Mmike> Jel' mogu na githubu kak samo pratit neki PR?
<Mmike> ili moram pratit cijeli projekat?
<Mmike> dobar je widow, dobar :D
<Mmike> brijem da cak malo brze tipkam nego na dasu :D
<Mmike> smeta me samo sto je tastatura visa, ali mislim da se mozda samo moram na to naviknuti
<sillyslux> visa, eh sitio se one daske koju sam ima neko vrime na stolu, moga bi je vratit
<sillyslux> pa lipo naslonim ruke 1.5cm vise
<Mmike> sillyslux, koje daske?
<Mmike> tj, kakve daske?
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-29
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, BitterMuffin, sinken lolder tuk!
<BitterMuffin> Samo pedang red sinken
<BitterMuffin> Adakah kita belajar bahasa Melayu?
<BitterMuffin> ( naglasak na kita ) 
<Mmike> Kita belajar!
<Mmike> Bejalator kitonzh! :D
<BitterMuffin> KITONŽ! Rijec dana :)
<hrvoje> Mmike: a kad je bio stariji radilo se sa starijim :D :D
<jelly> HT nagovorio mamu na hybrid pretplatu+bonove, prije 6 mjeseci, a sad salju SMS da ce promijeniti paket i podici pretplatu za 10kn
<jelly> koji su to... nemam rijeci
<jelly> nista privola, nista potvrda korisnika
<sillyslux> Mmike, izvadio policu iz ormara ~ 25x80x1.5cm
<sillyslux> taman da su mi tipke nesto nize od ruke
<sillyslux> evo ista je visina, mozda su tipka 1mm nize
<sillyslux> ali puno bolji polozaj za ruke, meni bar
<sillyslux> eww, idem uslikat s mobiruterom pa izgubim internet :/ emptybempty bateriju...
<sillyslux> vak to izgleda https://drive.google.com/file/d/10uoa8eS9Dwq48_SbozC4CQhBIjoz7UKY/view
<sillyslux> i ostaje za sad
<sillyslux> idem ispec mafinze
<jelly> https://i.imgur.com/oWTX2dz.png
<Mmike> Dobnro, jel' ima tu tko da ima fakat uredan stol stalno? :D
<Mmike> Ja svoj ocistim svaka dva tjedna, al' vec nakon 3 dana imam hrpu nepotrebnih stvari gore :)
<Mmike> btw, ak vec niste: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
<sillyslux> meni je sve cisto dok ne pocmem trgat komponente
<sillyslux> a to je svaku drugu trecu godinu
<sillyslux> triba jos dovrsit stari server, pa cu maknit stvare sa stola
<sillyslux> sad koristim neko atx kuciste :( 10 godina nisam ima taku veliku kutiju
<sillyslux> a tipke ravno s stolnom povrsinom je milina
<Mmike> sillyslux, kaka ti je ono mini tastaturica s displayem? :)
<sillyslux> sony p11z
<Mmike> sto je to?
<sillyslux> neki stari subnotebook
<sillyslux> atom z820
<Mmike> vidim
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> linux gore neki imas?
<sillyslux> synergy/barrier i vnc pa mi je dio velikog kompa
<sillyslux> a da sve je debian
<respawn> testirao sam lmde4 beta i po meni radi skroz ok
<sillyslux> steta da nema upgrade na 64bit za taj p11z
<sillyslux> lmde4 to neki wm?
<Mmike> https://www.njuskalo.hr/sony-prijenosnici/sony-vaio-vgn-p11z-mini-notebook-ivory-white-oglas-30409770
<respawn> ne linux mint debian
<sillyslux> aha, dopizdio mi debian
<sillyslux> arch me ceka vec a nemoze nac particiju
<respawn> za sada koristim mint 19.3 mate
<sillyslux> jos 2-3 puta rebutat, pa cu pric ca
<sillyslux> na #arch-hr
<sillyslux> ma stvarno, svako malo me nesto j...
<sillyslux> zadnje je bilo kodi i pvr adonze
<respawn> ja kodi koristim na android tv boxu prosli vikend sam nesto testirao s pvr
<sillyslux> ca to cato?
<sillyslux> mythtv? tvheadend?
<sillyslux> oar pa nece dvb-t2 hd na racunalu a na tv-u hoce
<sillyslux> pa timeshift sa mythtv ok s tvheadend/vlc ne bas
<sillyslux> svasta nesto, strasno... :(
<respawn> meni je kolega rekao za program streamio i nije lose
<sillyslux> a pametan tv... da i nepricam koliko je pametan
<sillyslux> sve bi porazbiajo
<respawn> gledam star trek  Picard
<sillyslux> "Front the analysis of death cases, ... more than 80% are elderly over 60 years old, and more than 75% had underlying diseases present such as cardiovascular and cardiovascular diseases, diabetes and, in some cases, tumor."
<sillyslux> ako dobijem corona virus, izljecit cu ga corona pivom
<respawn> klin se klinom izbija
<jelly> znas da si star kad: Nirvana na lokalnom izboru za Euroviziju
<jelly> (iako Where Did You Sleep Last Night nije ni originalno od Nirvane nego je i to obrada)
<respawn> Ledbelly
<respawn> kao i man who sold the world
<respawn> to je od david bowie
<sillyslux> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_g-J3yqA7R9k/TG7uc3pDR1I/AAAAAAAAKNI/xhZCqouLPYY/s400/too_many_birthdays_by_smallrinilady.jpg
<sillyslux> ova je lipsa https://compote.slate.com/images/b8a1602e-67ea-4b13-b35d-2734f1f4a329.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-01
<BitterMuffin> Mmike, mi imamo clean desk policy pa tako i jest
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, kaj i doma imas to?
<BitterMuffin> Mmike: kad se natjeram imati red na poslu 8h onda nije tesko nastaviti tako doma. Klinci povremeno ujebu stvar, ali nacelno da. 
<Mmike> Svaka cast.
<BitterMuffin> A ono, volim dobijati placu bez mlusa pa je stol na poslu cist, to je baza svega :) 
<BitterMuffin> *malusa
<Mmike> Ja eto, na stolu imam, tehnicku, misa, slusalicu BT za uho, naocale suncane, kapi za oci, bateriju za mob koja se napunila, ifixit sraufencigercice, upaljaca (3), otvarac za pive, tlakomjer, ladicu za disk s diskom unutra, jos 3 diska, 4 lego figurice, stari mobitel, staru bateriju, jos jedan upaljac, jos jednu kemijsku, ...
<BitterMuffin> Zadaj si da u , sad serem, 16h moras to pocistiti. Napravi task u jiri :) 
<BitterMuffin> Ili si odbi od place ako nije uredno. 
<BitterMuffin> Zakaj bi uopce htio cisti stol ? 
<sillyslux> gust je kad stol ocistit znaci: makni tipkovnicu, misa i stoljnjak, pribrisi, gotovo
<sillyslux> zato sam uzeo ergotrone
<sillyslux> pa ne smetaju niti ekrane
<sillyslux> dok nisam kupio 43"4k...
<jelly> <BitterMuffin> Zakaj bi uopce htio cisti stol ?  # exactly!
 * jelly ima 70 papira, hdmi switch, usb switch (na koje nije nista spojeno), neotvoreni 4TB 3.5" disk, flastere, SysAdmin Journal 1992-2003 CD, slusalice, 5-6 čaša za olovke, spajalice, novčiće ... hm, gdje mi je tlakomjer
<jelly> aha, na poslu
 * BitterMuffin tlakomjer drzi u ladici s lijekovima. To je pak poseban slucaj neurednosti. 
<BitterMuffin> Covjek bi rekao da ce mi supuga kao osoba koja mora uredno drzati lijekove na poslu, to radi i kod kuce. Ha-ha, kako bi se prevario taj covjek :) 
<BitterMuffin> OK, na radni stol su mi upravo stigli boca soka, barbika i igracke-konji u tri velicine. 
<jelly> e da, 2x Rainbow Dash, 1x Applejack, 1x Pinkie Pie, ne znam di su Twilight Sparkle i Fluttershy
<BitterMuffin> Nemoj slati slike, kcer ce mi prebjec' k tebi :) Also, di si kupio ? 
<Mmike> jelly, kaj i ti tlak? :/
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, cist stol mi znaci mir unutarnji, kajjaznam. Ugodnije mi je sjediti za stolom kad je cist. 
<BitterMuffin> Znaci ti kitu, da ti ima ikakvo znacenje i bio bi cist, zato te i pitam zakaj se forsas
<BitterMuffin> Pardon, htio sam napisati: Oleh itu, ikan paus, jika ia mempunyai sebarang makna dan anda akan menjadi bersih, itulah sebabnya saya bertanya kepada anda mengapa anda memaksa diri anda 
<jelly> Mmike: ne, ali nekad je nizak
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, pa, velim ti - znaci mi, osjecam neku nelagodu i jadan sam si. high-priority taskove (outagei i to) mogu i jednom rukom na zahodu, al' kad programiram ili dizajniram neki drek cist stol znaci da to napravim u pun kufer manje vremena i cesto s manje shortcuteva
<Mmike> odnosno: urut hahamut kt onzha onzh titonzh, karum baratak uhaj. In tered tubur, datar teherem, oh fakutil alablabina prect.
<jelly> dobro kaj su sad sve malajci
<jelly> https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/umro-romano-bozac-najveci-hrvatski-strucnjak-za-gljive-bio-je-nas-najveci-autoritet-za-gljivarstvo-napisao-je-brojne-knjige-snimao-tv-emisije/10031581/
<sillyslux> lol tlakomjer
<sillyslux> i mislio sam da sigurno nije visoki tlak
<jelly> neki put je visok neki put je nizak
<sillyslux> na ircu nisam jos vidio da ti neko uspjesno dize tlak
<jelly> nisi vidio na Jiri ili Skypeu
<sillyslux> aww nemam ni jedno ni drugo
<sillyslux> oh ovo je nice, da prebolis zimu http://tholman.com/mosquito-js/
<respawn> he he
<jelly> TIL Švicarci se ljube triput ko Srbi > The Swiss version generally involves an asymmetrical three in total, in contrast to the two more usual for ‘la bise’ (the kiss) across the border.
<jelly> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-swiss-kisses/no-kissing-please-were-swiss-minister-urges-over-coronavirus-idUSKBN20O1OU?il=0
<jelly> sillyslux: prošlo ljeto skoro nisam ni jednog od tih komaraca koji se čuju :-(
<jelly> https://i.imgur.com/0WuHxaa.jpg
<BitterMuffin> <3 KOMPOT
<BitterMuffin> sutra idem , ako se nish ne isprijeci, uzet' neku 4G uslugu od tcoma. Ovo s pokucnim je za ispizdit', 100ms latency, bandwith sam po sebi nije los, ali sve mi tajmauta
<jelly> čiji je taj pokućni?
<jelly> A1?
<jelly> nope, tele2 veli guugl kad tražim pokućni
<BitterMuffin> tele2
<jelly> vidi Å¡to ima A1
<BitterMuffin> imaju 150GB u tarifi, tcom daje 200
<jelly> ah, a treba ti?
<BitterMuffin> ne da mi se zafrkavati s nadoplatama, a maaalo preko 150 ode svaki mjesec u prosjeku
<BitterMuffin> strimaju se serije, uz zenu i mene je i mali sad vec u dobi da bi gledao svoje, ode
<BitterMuffin> also: danas su igre 150+GB, skinem nekaj da probam, ode sve
<jelly> pih
<jelly> preseli se negdje di ima optike ili vdsl? :-)
 * jelly saznao čemu služi usisivač
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/0Ios2s0 (zvuk bitan!)
 * BitterMuffin potegne jellya da mu jelly potegne nekoga za optiku ili vdsl :) 
<jelly> još kad bi znao nekog!
<BitterMuffin> Mozemo organizirati utrku, ja cu napraviti sve da se preselim u zonu optike sto prije, ti napravi sve da sto prije upoznas nekog :) 
<BitterMuffin> Razmisljam kak da mikrolink od firme slozim :) Jasno da nemam opticke vidljivosti s nicim :)
 * Mmike se sa sjetom sjeca onih dana kad linux nisi morao reinstalirat :/
